#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 《真理與信念‧貳》，4-12「4101潛艇」完成

## 白袍狐仙

1-1	62402號提案
2062/04/28 P.M.8:43 瑞士日內瓦，聯合國軍事討論會。

「你這話是什麼意思！難道日本不承認南京大屠殺是血腥的歷史！」一位身穿中國軍服的將軍拍桌怒罵。
「我國並沒有否認，但是既然中尉谷壽夫，南京大屠殺的兇手已經被中華民國處決，又怎麼能再度怪罪到日本的頭上？」隔桌，另一名日本代表似乎恨不得地上有個洞能鑽進去。

辯論又進行了一陣子。
「所以，這就是62402的真諦，回到過去，讓這血腥的大屠殺根本沒有發生。」中國的上將心情較為平靜了，緩緩的說。
「算了，交給庭上表決吧。日本代表質詢完畢。」日本代表坐下。
「好吧，也只能這樣了。」上將拉近皮革椅，坐下，也喝了一口水。

晚間九點整。

「現在開始投票表決62402提案，在各位國家代表前都有一部計票機，請在計票機上按下是或是否，結果將於五分鐘後公佈。」美國籍的主席宣布。

五分鐘，猶如一世紀那麼長。

「現在宣布開票結果，62402提案，贊成一百一十六票，否決九十八票，提案通過。」
「呼─」上將紓了一口氣。


2062/04/29 A.M.11:26 台灣臺北士林。
「前進啊，不會動喔！」我轉頭，對著五公尺外的一名基因戰士輕輕喊著。
「不行啦，快沒有子彈了。」那人轉頭，向我搖搖頭。他有著水藍色的頭髮，灰色皮膚，帶著厚實的黑框眼鏡，被改造成狼族。他就是曾與我出生入死的戰友，月影。
「那你就拿灌彈器出來啊。又沒說不能重新換彈夾。」我又輕輕叫著。

「陣亡，陣亡。」身後黑影一閃，隨後有個細細的身影，拿著P226手槍對著我。
「哎呀，被你發現了。」我無奈的站了起來。
「飛狐，你很久沒上戰場了喔，最近上將要你回去基地集訓，你也翹課！」讓我陣亡的那個基因站是甩甩金髮，瞪了我一下。
「對…對不起啦，但是，你怎麼摸過來的？」我吐吐舌頭，看著她。

「對啊，Kubi，不是說不能爬牆嗎？」月影也盤坐在地上，疑惑的問著，一邊還敲著身旁的紅色磚牆。
「爬一下，又不會怎麼樣，兵不厭詐呀。」Kubi回答。
「不行啦，規定就是規定啊。」我反駁。
「二打一，當然要出點奇招囉。」她將BB槍的彈夾退了下來，重新填裝。
「唉…是啊，只有我們三個哪裡好玩，很久都沒有看到虎兒、平川野，還有優洛了。不知道他們最近好不好耶。」我嘆氣。

是啊，從前年三月出任務完成以後都沒有任何聯絡。
「啊~你，又是你！凌雲！」突然，一個聲音叫住了我。

該…該不會…
我將頭180度轉了過去，發現一名頭已經半禿的老先生怒視著我。
「不是說過不能在頂樓玩BB槍嗎？」那名大樓管理員仍然瞪著我。
「可…可是…你要我待在家裡做什麼？無聊耶！而且每次玩完都有用掃把把子彈掃起來啊？」我試圖反駁。
「打到人怎麼辦？唉…好啦好啦，這麼熱的天氣你也穿短袖嘛，真是…」
「沒錢啦！」我將迷彩服拉了拉，「況且，這件迷彩服還能穿，又不是坑坑疤疤！」
「國家給的東西又不是很好…」管理員又呢喃了一聲。
「林…林先生，小心！」我指著管理員。
「怎麼了？我只是說陸軍給的東西不是很好…」
「誰說的？」林先生的肩被拍了一下，由他的後方走出一個熟悉的面孔。

完了…

「上…上將好！」我們這三個年輕人立即起立，向那名帶著長方眼鏡，梳了個西裝頭的男子敬禮。
「對啊，好久不見，中校們。不過…飛狐，前幾天集訓為什麼沒去？」
「這個…報告上將，因為…我…睡過頭了。」
「集訓有兩天，第二天也應該要去啊！？」
「報告上將…這個…我去大學同學會，所以，沒辦法來啦，ㄟ…拍謝。」我想盡辦法與上將打哈哈。
「大學？你大學不就是唸軍校護理科？我來問問看喔…」
「好啦，我是不想去啦…」只能趕快承認了…
「伏地挺身50個。」


當我滿身大汗的站起身時，上將拿了三份公文給我們。」
「這是…什麼？」我盡量將呼吸緩和，拆開由口紅膠黏住的公文封口。


中國陸軍，第2648號公文。
發函者：林忠毅上將
收函者：斯巴達戰士039號，飛狐
內文：
這次在聯合國的軍事討論會，通過了代號「回到過去」的方案。我們這次出動完全是由總統批准，要我們回到二戰時的中國，協助蔣中正打贏對日八年抗戰，而這次任務的目的是為了測試部隊的戰術在人海戰術、閃擊戰、以及重大壓力時的反應能力。你們所要做的任務有四：
1.	阻止西安事變
2.	松滬會戰，死守四行倉庫
3.	阻止南京大屠殺
4.	席捲武漢，幫助中華民國軍反攻武漢
任務時間：未定
可用經費：一人五百萬美金
可用部隊：一人一個連，300人
集合時間：2062/5/1
集合地點：中國，北京，國防部


我稍稍看了一下簡報，這任務…似乎蠻有趣的。
「但是上將，你有沒有想過，要是我們幫助中華民國，要是他們…不小心打贏中國共產黨，這個近代史不是全部都要改寫了？」Kubi提出疑問。
「我們推論過了，就算西安事變後中華民國殲滅共產黨，但是毛澤東只要不死，他那種人你又不是不知道，什麼事情都搞的出來，放心吧。」林忠毅推推眼鏡。

我才不想讓這個新中國改變！今年兩年前一月，兩個中國統一了，線在的新中國行民主制度，但是緊急時時可由總統行共產制，這種政體哪裡不好？

「上將，我們有沒有可能去打德國仔？」月影突然問著。
「這個，」林忠毅上將清了一下喉嚨，「不是不可能，現在正在與英國、美國、以及歐洲各國作協商中。」
「了解。」

「對了，集合時間講的很清楚了，你只剩下兩天休假時間囉。」
上將說完就掉頭走人，留下的只有皮鞋敲擊樓梯間傳來的響亮回音。」

----------


## 平川野

飛狐,你真的要好好鍛煉一下了,伏地挺身才50個就滿頭大汗了怎麼行?以後每天做
100個~XDDDD"

才完結一個又開新篇了~真厲害~期待新任務哦~(不過我好象沒戲~XDDD)

----------


## 白袍狐仙

1-2	訓練
「大家早，我是美軍駐北京軍事教官，修諾斯上尉。放心，我是華裔，所以中文，英文都沒問題啦。」一名同樣也是被改造的基因戰士，站在一大堆中國士兵面前，自我介紹兼訓話。

「來打賭，他的種族…是狐。」台階下的一名中士用手肘撞撞身旁的上兵。
「比較像是狼啦，班長。」那名二兵以近乎寂靜的聲音說著。
「打賭100元，狐。」
「不，絕對是狼。」
「種族對你們來說，有那麼重要？」修諾斯出現在他們面前，笑嘻嘻的質問這兩名士兵。
「中士，你等等解散後，可以向這名二等兵索取100元，但是也必須到我的辦公室報到！」修諾斯指著那名中士的鼻子罵。
「就這樣囉~」修諾斯仍然是帶著那一抹微笑，轉頭就要走回隊伍前，而除了那兩名士兵外，隊伍中無不傳來一陣竊笑聲。
「聽力那麼好喔…機車…」中士罵著。
「就是聽力好，嫉妒喔？」修諾斯高聲喊著。
「想不想…也被改造？」他又扳著手指頭的關節咖咖響。
「好吧，Anyway，今天我們要做的是實戰訓練。」

「…你們一人可以拿到一隻BB槍，只有一個彈夾。放心，裡面有300發。而每個人也都會有護目鏡，當我說訓練開始時，除非，你聽到哨音，不然休想把這護目鏡拿下來，但是…如果你想彈珠換眼珠，那又另當別論了。」
「好了，想不想玩玩看生存遊戲？上吧！」他下令解散。


「長官，你確定要我們殺進去？」我指了指實戰訓練場中一陣陣的槍聲，又看看手中似乎毫不可靠的BB槍。
「沒錯，很久沒那麼刺激了吧。你們三個，要把裡面那一個連，300人全部幹掉，包括裡面另一位基因戰士。」林忠毅微笑。
「啥？」我沒聽錯吧？
「你們一人有3個彈夾，一個彈夾是470發，但是，Kubi，你另當別論，你一個彈夾只有400發。」林忠毅似乎完全不理我，繼續為我們解說。
「絕對不可以把護目鏡拿下來，這點，對你們來說，玩了三年的BB槍，應該知道吧？」
「廢話…長官，開始獵殺了吧？」月影露出嗜血的笑容。
「開始獵殺吧，野獸們。」林忠毅示意我們衝進去。

「Kubi，你那把M14也蠻帥的。」我指了指Kubi的那把狙擊槍。
「嗯。你的也不賴。」我們悄悄越過訓練場的鐵絲網時，她也對我這麼說。

看到人了。

「陣亡。」
「陣亡。」
「陣亡。」我們三個，一隻槍管對準一個頭，順利殺了三個。
「發現其餘敵人。」我看見一個正要往前方衝去的上士，馬上用瞄準鏡送他兩發。

「可惡…哪裡來的BB彈？」那名上士停下身子，雙手舉高，沮喪的走向休息區。
「發現。」Kubi躲在樹叢後，架起狙擊槍，開了一發。

隨著厚實的空氣壓縮聲，我聽到Kubi這麼說：「確認目標陣亡。」
「在那！」身旁出現約一個排的班兵。
「休想摸掉我們！」月影和我，幾乎同時拿著那把G36K開槍，這和真正的步槍殺敵不一樣，只要一發就可以跟他們說再見。

「那是什麼聲音？」遠處，修諾斯獨自蹲在溼漉的排水溝中，努力的尋找聲音的來源。
「看到了。那不是…好吧，這場訓練越來越有趣了。」他悄悄舉起步槍，又似乎忘了些什麼，斟酌了一會兒。
「好吧，用用上尉的特權。」他將槍口轉上消音器。
「再見了，中校們。」他輕輕叩下扳機，朝著一座樹叢開火。

「怎麼有子彈竄過來！我聽不到任何聲音！」我仰躺在地上，無奈的看著子彈由頭上一直竄過去，沒有反擊的餘地。
「這種打法，一定不是隨便一個上兵做的出來！我們進入這座訓練場時，說話近乎耳語，能夠發現我們在這樹叢後的一定不是凡人。」Kubi推論。
「好。有什麼計畫？」月影提出比較實在的問題。
「掩護射擊？」我雖然仰躺著，卻仍然持槍警戒。
「等他子彈射完吧。」這是我唯一想的出的辦法。
「好吧。」

我真是覺得我們越來越強了…連躺著都連殺六、七個。
「啪啪啪啪，啪，啪啪，啪啪…」我發覺穿過樹叢的BB彈有減少的趨勢，馬上起身還擊。
「在哪，奇怪，奇怪？」由步槍瞄準鏡看去，也只有一條排水溝而已。
我看了看透明彈夾中的白色BB彈，下定決心，只要那個該死的目標探出頭，馬上讓他死很難看。
微弱的聲音傳進右耳，是換彈夾的聲音。
「不行啦，衝吧。要是等等失去這個伏擊的機會，不知道又要給他掃多久。我掩護你，快點。」Kubi說著。
「好吧，看我的。神之速！」我使用的基因戰士特有的兩個技能其中之一，一天只能各使用一次，當然，要是精力太好沒處發洩，這種方法絕對能讓你馬上倒在床上一覺到天亮。

我提著步槍衝向排水溝。
「給我出來！你這該死的…修…修諾斯？陣亡！」我毫不留情的指著眼前的敵軍，他正在想辦法將用光的彈夾塞進戰術背心。
「中校？呃…好啦。」他雙手高舉過頭，扛著步槍走出訓練區。
「快過來！」我看見正在與一群步兵奮戰的其餘兩人，馬上叫他們衝進排水溝。
「掩護我！」Kubi開始三步併做兩步衝向排水溝。

右邊的樹叢！
我將毫無後座力可言的步槍扛上肩膀，對著樹叢就是一陣狂掃。
「好啦，別打我啦！」樹叢後的敵軍投降，但是我並沒有太高興。
「快點！」我喊著還在排水溝外的月影。
「右邊交給我！」Kubi將那把有超長彈夾的M14架在水泥地上，彈夾理所當然的成為腳架。
「你回來了。」我用餘光看著跳進排水溝的月影，頭也不回的，繼續射擊。
「謝啦。」他也將水藍色的長髮撥了撥，也將眼睛探進瞄準鏡，殺敵。
「沒子彈了，掩護！」我突然感覺步槍的聲音變的空虛，馬上蹲低更換彈夾。
「上將！還有幾個他媽的班兵！」月影伸手壓下耳戴式耳機的開關，問著上將。
「在休息區點人頭，還有368個要殺喔。」回答的不是上將，而是上尉。
突然，修諾斯拿著擴音器朝著戰場大喊：「各位班兵之間也是敵人，不要看到那幾位官階比你們高的人就狂打他們！你們每個人之間也是敵人！」隨後，他朝我們露出狡滑的微笑。
「陣亡！」
「你！你也陣亡了！」
「別、別打我，我陣亡就是了！」
突然，一堆陣亡聲由訓練場其餘地方爆出，我們幾個這下…變成這戰場的花瓶了…


「渾帳！難道你們不知道『聯合次要敵人，打擊主要敵人』這一句話是什麼意思？」修諾斯站在那三百個陣亡士兵面前罵。
「你知道把他們三個擺在你們之間有多可怕？斯巴達戰士的厲害你們沒有知識，應該也有常識！」他又接腔。

「剛剛被這位中校打死的舉手。」修諾斯指著Kubi。
有大約50幾個士兵舉手。
「那這兩位咧？」修諾斯又指著我和月影。
這一次，有60幾位舉手。
「搞內鬨，自己人打死自己人的舉手。」其餘兩百多名士兵全部舉手。
「唉…大兵們，戰場是很殘酷的，除了要有良好的戰技，還要有聰明的頭腦。今天已經快要晚上了，大家也硬幹了一天，去休息一下吧。不敬禮解散！」要不是修諾斯看在上將的面子上才提早解散。

「你們幾個留下來一下。」林忠毅叫住我們四個。
「知道接下來的任務？」
「訓練、訓練、訓練？」修諾斯問。
「不是，看看。」上將給了修諾斯一模一樣的公文，外加一條銅槓。
「修諾斯少校，你願意回到過去嗎？」林忠毅上將問著，一邊在修諾斯的衣領別上銅槓。
「美國那邊怎麼辦？」修諾斯問著上將。
「已經接洽好了，現在…只剩你點頭了。」
「放心，我會把日本鬼子打得落花流水的。」他爽朗的回答。


說的很輕鬆啦，但是光看到一堆前置作業，就讓我知道這趟旅途必定命途多舛…
「好吧，選武器。」林忠毅聳聳肩，帶我們進入靶場。
「由於二戰日軍會採集團型的攻勢，一百人一百人殺過來，所以你們的武器以火力強大為主。」林忠毅指著牆壁上的二十餘把武器。

「飛狐、月影，你們兩個分別為軍醫、特種部隊，所以選輕量一點的武裝；而Kubi，狙擊手，盡量選槍管長一點，精度高一點的武裝；修諾斯，你是補給手，盡量選班用機槍，或是火力較強大的武裝。」林忠毅看著我們每把武器都拿來「玩」，他如數家珍般的講解。
「奇怪？這槍管胖了一點？」我拿起以前使用的制式步槍T91，不解的問。
「喔，這是因為二戰時還沒有5.56口徑，所以這些槍都是委託聯勤202兵工廠製造的，性能不變，但是口徑為7.62。」林忠毅指著粗大的槍管說。
「啥？那我不是要被壓死在子彈堆底下？」修諾斯大叫。
「不會啦，軍隊中不是只有你一個補給手。」林忠毅揮揮手，要我們繼續選槍。

「這把如何？」我拿起與剛剛一模一樣的G36步槍。
「那我也選這把好了。」月影又拿起比較緊緻的G36K步槍。
「還是一樣，M14 System好了。」Kubi拿起的狙擊槍不同於剛剛在生存遊戲的木托色，而是充滿科技感的鐵灰色，附有腳架，架式十足的M14 System。
「那我…MG3好了？」修諾斯拿著比他的兩隻手臂還長的迷彩色班用機槍，問著上將。
「試試看囉。」上將示意我們插上彈夾看看我們的武器合不合適。

好吧。
「開始射擊。」上將說罷，走進靶場的電腦控制室。
「碰碰，碰碰，碰碰碰…」我發現7.62口徑的後座力真的不是蓋的，才射沒幾發槍口就嚴重上揚，非得用「抓」的才能把這把步槍控制好。
「打得有點差喔，飛狐。」Kubi站在我的身旁，拿起M14，稍稍瞄準，扣下已上膛的扳機。
「轟─」厚實的槍聲果然不是蓋的，連鋼靶也被打穿一個洞。
「我愛死這把槍了。」Kubi這種方式玩槍，令人為他捏一把冷汗…
「換我囉。」修諾斯單膝跪下，將機槍架起，將彈鏈卡進槍中，隨後就是一陣狂掃。
「哆哆哆哆哆哆哆哆沙─」當他放開扳機，槍口一縷清煙慢慢冒出。
「修諾斯，你射擊57發，命中鋼板49發，命中要害16發。以機槍手來看，這種成績算還不錯啦。」林忠毅用廣播系統通知。
「要練靶也不是現在練，幾年前早就該練了，現在走吧。」林忠毅走出廣播室，要求我們往下一站移動。


「上將，你確定請客？」Kubi走在上將身後，我們幾個拿著武器在走廊上穿梭，果然引來不少目光。
「嗯，不要選太貴的喔！」上將囑咐我們。

軍中自助商店的招牌映入眼簾，隨著2040年武器輔助用具的禁令解除，這些商店就猶如雨後春筍般的設立，只要你有錢，又有國防部認可，想要有一台卡曼契直升機都不是問題。

「拿貨，小陳。」林忠毅熟練的叫著老闆的名字，而那名店長拿出四盒武器。
「相信我，我已經知道你們要回到過去，那這樣你們絕對不會喜歡用寇特手槍。」老闆開始介紹那四盒同一樣式的手槍。

「這Hk23手槍有效射程達100公尺，你們上將人超好的，前幾天要我改槍，結果現在這把手槍的扳機抑制器被我拿掉了，只要按住就能將一整個彈夾射完。」老闆將手槍的操作流程都試了一次給我們看。
「手槍加上三個彈夾的錢我出，其餘自己買吧。一個小時後到實驗室和我碰面。」林忠毅丟了一張八十萬元的支票，掉頭就走。
「好吧，反正，這就是強迫推銷囉。」我苦笑著，拿起一組電子消音器。

----------


## 影

喔阿~~

打二戰耶~~

這次出現的大概就只有四個了吧?...不會像之前有那麼多了嗎?

----------


## 虎兒

哇哇...打二戰耶...
我好想玩喔~!

不過都沒什麼時間來上線.....其實是很失禮的...
還希望你們多多原諒...

----------


## azovazov

阿....比較好奇的是那四個事件是怎麼選出來的？

1.2.4和通過的提案有關係嗎？

這麼說有人在搞鬼？代價？

然後更好奇的是暗盤交易呀...

----------


## 薩爾拉斯特

呼~這篇寫的真棒 真不是蓋的!推推推~
1-2訓練前面寫的真稿笑XD

----------


## 白袍狐仙

1-3 面試
「請提供基因，以供查證。」我站在一扇矩形的防彈鋼門(作者小編：打這句話時笑死…多唸幾遍吧。)，旁邊有個小夾板，裡面微微透著藍光。
「放進去？」我疑惑的看著Kubi將手套拉掉，手往裡面伸。
「不然咧？試試看囉。」

話才剛說完，門緩緩的由又拉開。
「基因確認，請進。」那電腦語音重複了一遍。

這是…裡面是一個直徑起碼有百餘公尺的圓形房間，在靠牆部份擺了許多儀器。許多名科學家正在埋首工作著，房間裡只有林忠義上將以及另一位白種軍官。
燈光由牆壁微微透出，將房間交織成令人寬心的白色空間。中間是一個微微隆起的地板，與旁邊的地板用柔和的斜坡契合。懸浮在地板上方的，似乎是一個球體，有波紋在上面跳躍著，似乎是一團水滴。

「這房間真是太…完美了。」我情不自禁的讚嘆出來。
「上將，我們來了。」修諾斯拿著公文，走到林忠毅面前。
「啊？不是說請你們穿制服？怎麼還穿著迷彩服？」林忠毅滿臉詫異，全寫在臉上。
「上將，你沒說啊？」月影回答。
「隨便，反正限你們十分鐘內回來這哩，全部的勳章、獎章都要帶，不要弄髒了。」上將指示著我們，看了看他的卡西歐電子錶。
「你們還有九分五十秒。」林忠毅用毫無表情的聲音念著。

衝啊！


「什麼嘛，這樣根本就不能跑步…」我繫上銀質的皮帶，皮帶頭刻的是青天白日圖樣，有別於上將的紅星。

看來，這種草草的統一，也還是有許多還是留在原點，一點也沒有統一的意思。

戴上勳章盒中的勳章，竟然有滿滿的兩排，還有一隻青天白日勳章，兩年前拿到的，連戴都沒有戴過。

「好吧，集合去吧。」我看著鏡中的自己，撥撥頭髮，拿起新武器，步出房間。


「好吧，我承認你的紫心勛章是蠻多的。」修諾斯看著我那一排清一色都是紫色底白色邊的胸口，苦笑。

「代表我受傷三次，最多。」我聳聳肩，笑笑。
「但是…你知道為什麼我們都要穿制服去？我們不是直接開幹？還有，為什麼虎兒，平川野，以及優洛去不成？」Kubi一面調整她的陸軍傑出服務勳章的位置，一面問。
「我們只是去面試，要是蔣中正不肯幫忙，也只能快閃囉。有誰有青天白日帽徽，借個用用。」林忠毅正將寬帽上的紅星帽徽拿下。
「要是在那個敏感時機知道我們中國統一了，還有搞半共產，我又是前共產黨的上將，我會被蔣爺宰了。」林忠毅補充。

想要帽徽？沒那們容易吧？我身上這條皮帶去網拍都可以賣到六萬多，一個帽徽一定有六個數字了…

「上將，你沒回答我的問題耶。」Kubi又問。
「我承認，他們也是很好的戰士，但是平川野凡事都要靠電腦才有精準的打擊，優洛目前在中東擺平伊朗的核武危機。」林忠毅看都不看Kubi一眼，把Kubi搞的很不爽，似乎凡事都可以被她給燒了。
「虎兒咧？」我趕緊推了推眼鏡，轉移話題。
「我們還在商議中。」林忠毅走到那「水滴」旁，旁邊那名軍官附在他耳邊說了幾句話。
「我們要遲到了，美國特種部隊已經和美國總統羅斯福開始商議了，我們得快一點。」林忠毅點點頭，示意我們一起走到那機器旁。
「長官，開始設定，地點？」突然，一名科學家轉過頭來，問。
「那就…預定任務點，把我們送到他官邸前。」
「時間？」
「1936/12/19，21:40好了。」
「好的，長官，請後退一點。」突然，眼前的水滴突然擴大好幾倍，差一點把我吞噬。

「長官，重力場建立中，好了，可以了。」水滴內部透出深邃的深藍色，表層的波紋劇烈震動著。
「時空無線電帶了。」林忠毅檢查口中的藍色小機器。
「只要有狀況，一按這機器，就會製造出迷你的重力場，將訊號傳送給這裡的機組員。」科學家補充，又用手比出ok的手勢。
「我先。」林忠毅跨進那團重力場中，接著，被扭曲，消失在我的面前。

天啊…這東西會不會把我搞到散掉？

「好吧，換我。」我閉著氣走入那水滴，卻沒有任何的不適。

我輕輕吸了一口氣，突然，暈眩衝上腦門，我感覺腳底越來越重，隨後，外部的景色也開始扭曲、扭曲…
我感覺穿過了一圈圈的五彩波紋，最後，當腳終於踏到踏實的土地時，一陣翻騰由胃湧出。
「嘔…」晚餐沒吃就上路，只吐出些許的胃液。

這時，身旁黑影一閃，Kubi、月影、修諾斯全部都出現在身旁。
「天啊…我要用皮帶上吊…」修諾斯趴在地上，更慘。

「好了，去吧。」林忠毅似乎非常習慣這種時空旅行，馬上就爬了起來。
「什麼人！」突然，由四面八方傳來一陣陣的叫喊聲，隨後看見一位身穿水藍色制服的國軍出現在眼前，拿著中正式步槍對準我們。
「共產黨嗎？」那名士兵緊張的問。
「不是，我們來自未來世界，民國…151年，隨便你信不信。」我站起身，拍拍身上的塵土。
「怪物！怪物！別動，我要開槍了，別過來！」那名士兵似乎快被我們嚇哭了。

唉…
我一手拿起地上的G36，一面想要試圖解釋。
「不然帶我們去看蔣中正嘛。」林忠毅也站起身。
「我看…似乎沒什麼辦法了。」修諾斯指著那名小兵身後，站著一大票全副武裝的士兵。
「嘿，別激動，看看，我也有青天白日勳章！我是中校！不得無禮！」月影晃晃胸前的勳章，似乎起了點作用。

「中校是什麼？等於什麼職位？」那名帶頭士兵似乎比較鎮定，大聲問著，食指仍然沒有離開扳機。
「大概等於…營長吧。」我隨便敷衍一下，只要能見到蔣中正一切都好辦。
「營長？好吧，我去通報看看。」隊伍中的一名士兵往官邸走了進去。

「手上是什麼兵器？放下！」士兵的槍口指了指我們幾個。
「這個，叫G36，說了你們也不懂！」
「咚咚咚！」我說完，就對空連射三發。
「不可能！又不是機槍，怎麼可能連發！」那名小兵眼睛瞪大，似乎不太相信事實。

「事實擺在眼前，要不要信隨便你。對了，帶我們去見蔣中正！」林忠毅雙手插腰，罵著。

「不可能！你們這種怪物見到蔣中正不知道會做出什麼喪盡天良的事！」
我試圖往前跨步，只要能用神之速，衝進去，先找到蔣中正，搞定。

「啪轟！」那名士兵開火了，又在那瞬間… 
「神之手！」身後一個聲音傳出。
「噹！」子彈彈開，打到地上的石頭，發出聲響。
「別亂來！」Kubi怒視著小兵。
「這把步槍夠在你身上開洞！」Kubi將那把M14對準小兵的頭。

從來沒有看過她這麼生氣。

「想怎樣？」身後的小兵，約莫十幾個，都站出來。
「這把步槍一發子彈就能製造出強大力場，把你們都吹飛！信不信！」我開始吹噓。
「有…有種就開槍！」那名小兵似乎怕了。

「別鬧了，你們來自民國151年，此話當真？」突然，一個身穿青綠色致福的光頭中年男子，出現在我的面前。
「我就是軍事委員會會長，蔣中正。」那名男子又補充。
「蔣…蔣委員長？」上將瞪大眼，不敢相信蔣中正親自迎接我們。
「進去談吧。諸位，回崗位。」他揮了揮手。
「是，長官！」那一票士兵托槍敬禮後，全數散去。


「所以，你們真的是來自未來？那共產黨有沒有做大，贏了？輸了？」蔣中正確認我們的身分後，開始連珠砲似的問。
「委員長，這個，是MP5，虛擬實境，你看看吧。」上將拿出一個光碟片的東西，放在桌上。

那碟片先是一閃，然後由上方噴出一道道的光芒，形成影像。李榮展總統出現在那影像之上。

「蔣中正委員長，當你觀看這個虛擬實境時，代表中華民族的勝利之日不遠了。以下將會做出一些對你來說可能很荒唐，但是這都是這往後一個世紀的歷史發展。當我錄製這虛擬實境時，是2062年。相較於民國25年，是民國151年。你將會在民國32年時創立聯合國，而我們前幾天在聯合國裡通過了要回到過去的提案。這一個部份，雖然遭到日本等國家反對，但是我們還是得到這個提案的支持，才有眼前這幾位基因戰士協助你。這些戰士是經由一個稱作『斯巴達』計畫所培育的。先給您五秒中整理一下。」

「這個計畫是將人類還是胚胎時，改變其生理，使他擁有某些動物的能力。你眼前的基因戰士分別是修諾斯上尉，呃…這個時候應該升少校了，還有Kubi、月影，以及飛狐中校，除了月影改造成有狼的能力之外，其餘的都是狐。您可能會問，是什麼樣的機緣促使我們要改變人類？請您聽清楚了，接下來，請不要情緒激動，盡量保持心情平靜聽完往後歷史的發展。您目前在進行繳共的活動，眾所皆知。但是在兩天後，張學良，會邀請您到西安，但是到那裡後，他會對你兵斂，因為有共產黨人請求中國人不要內鬥，應一齊抗日。」

「…在我們稱『西安事變』後，共產黨轉危為安，而在民國25還是26年，我忘了，反正這兩年，您會對日全面抗戰，也會在這期間爆發二次世界大戰。您的戰術將是以『空間換取時間』，對抗日本的高度機械化部隊，您只能這麼做。而在抗戰勝利之後，共產黨將全面叛亂，原因是您在抗戰期將收編他們為『新四軍』，他們領國家的裝備、資金，趁機坐大，又在戰後蘇俄支持，所以他們將會竊據整個大陸，您只能退守台灣。而在這之後，您將會努力興建台灣成為復興基地，起碼您是這麼想的。而在民國64年，您將會駕鶴歸西，您的兒子蔣經國將帶領台灣，邁向長期的穩定。而就這樣兩岸分治，直到西元2059年，共產黨將攻擊台灣，但是在此時此刻，也有一股強大的外星勢力入侵，所以這時，中國在一些兩岸的高層接觸之下，草草統一，可為民主以及共產的合體，在一般時候，行三民主義，但是當中國遭逢重大危難，可以行半共產制度，所有的國家發展方向可以由總統以及行政首長大部份掌控，但是仍然需要接受其於輿論、憲法、國會，以及人民的追認。這就是我們的近代中國史。但是，我們為了要測試我們的部隊是否可以應付集團化，以及人海戰術的攻擊，所以我們決定派部隊來到最紛亂的時代，二戰，來測試。我的解說到此為止，要是有什麼問題，您眼前的這位林忠毅上將可以為您多做補充。」

那小小的虛擬實境綠光一閃，停止了運作，上將將他放回口袋。
「了解了吧。」我雙手合抱，問著蔣中正。
「了解了。但是，單憑你們幾人，怎麼打？」他提出一個非常有深度的問題。
「我們會帶我們那時代的高科技部隊，但是有幾件事必須拜託您。」林忠毅上將補充。
「首先，您必須生產這種，5.56公厘的彈藥，以供我們的部隊之需，還有…」

上將幾乎把我們所需的補給後勤都講了一遍。

「了解，我會請兵工廠盡快製作，謝謝。」蔣中正看著桌上的一堆武器藍圖，點點頭。
「好的，委員長，所以您是同意我們來幫您打這一仗囉？」
「嗯。對了，幾位吃過晚飯了嗎？」
「呃…」我們沒回答。
「那也請用宵夜吧，吃飽一點好上路。」委員長自然的說。

「什，什麼？」月影被嚇到了。
「嗄？我是說，吃多一點宵夜好讓你們回到未來準備！想太多，月影中校。」
竄進我的耳朵的只是門口衛兵的持槍敬禮聲。

----------


## 平川野

原來不讓我去是因為我凡事都要依賴電腦啊~看來上將沒把這個當做我的敏感問題
呢~(實際上的確也不是~XD)

吃飽了好上路... ...這樣說好象誰都會被嚇到吧?

----------


## 白袍狐仙

1-4	啟程
當蔣中正緩緩拿起放大鏡，觀察那幾樣他自己想都沒想過的精密武器時，門，被開了。
「長官，我們回來了。」我劈頭就說。
「才…才五分鐘！」蔣中正看來很驚訝。
「報告長官，找個地方安置1200人吧，還有一些武器。」月影也回答。
「好，先這樣吧。」


1936/12/21，南京外圍，復興基地。
「各位班兵們，很感謝來協助我。」蔣中正用簡短的話一次帶過，突然，跑上一位不屬於我們未來的軍官，附到蔣中正耳邊說了幾句話。
「先這樣，等等吧。」蔣中正示意我們繼續，說罷，就往台下走。

訓練…就是心戰喊話，我想這也不需要任何的解釋了。


1936/12/21，南京。晚間6:00。
「所以…張學良真的希望您去西安一趟？」Kubi拖著下巴，想著。
「沒錯，要是依照你們昨天的虛擬實境，這趟去是凶多吉少。」蔣中正在房間內來回踱步，也想不出個好辦法。

「不如我們當隨扈保護您吧，這麼一來，光是外表就可以嚇人，第二，有什麼閃失，你們現在的武器都不是我們的對手。」我說。
「有證據嗎？」蔣中正問著。
「拿那個給他看？」我問著Kubi。
「好吧。」
「長官，這是我們前幾年的虛擬實境，由頭盔的錄影機錄的，看看吧。」我將一片小小的碟片拿出，按下了按鈕。


「長官，我們沒有辦法擋住那些星聯鬼的攻擊！」一名陸戰隊員叫著，拿著步槍，朝著20公尺外開火。
「撐下去，班兵們！捷克，你那邊況如何！」頭盔的主人朝著右方轉去。
「長官！步槍已經連續射擊三千多發，槍管都快軟掉了！我真恨我們守的是軍火庫！」右方那名陸戰隊員，右手按著左手被電漿燒穿的手臂，正在重新填裝，身旁的步槍連護木都已經呈現微微的紅色。
「再進去拿點彈藥出來！」

「我看是不必了！」走廊的盡頭，突然出現幾個身形怪異的人類，沒錯，那就是在美洲航站裡的我們！
「上吧，班兵們！」那人影一揮手，後方一大堆斯巴達二代的班兵跟上，衝上前去，步槍槍托一人一隻。
「長官好！我是美國海軍陸戰隊第三營的泰德中尉，感謝幫助。」由螢幕的右下方伸出一隻手，與那名斯巴達戰士握住。

「還有其餘的斯巴達戰士？」蔣中正將頭轉向我們，問著。
「對阿，他們是二代，外型沒有改造的那麼多，而能力卻有做提升。」月影回答。
蔣中正聽完解釋，又將頭轉回小小的虛擬實境。

「一起走吧，中尉，我們都要撤離了！」
「好的。進去拿點彈藥！我們要撤離了！」泰德叫著。

其實這一片虛擬實境被我做了點更動，只有戰鬥的畫面被播了出來。

「飛狐少尉，你確定？你確定這扇門後面一定有敵軍？」螢幕右方突然出現了我，連我都有點吃驚。
「這個…中尉，應該是如此。」螢幕中的我對著當時還是中尉的Kubi打包票。
「好吧，汽油加火柴戰術！攻擊！」門的氣閥開始露出嘶嘶聲，打開了，裡面一隊野豬馬上擺好陣型，開始攻擊。
「汽油，汽油！」我立即丟出手榴彈，而且是沒有拔出保險的。
「全體人員，射擊！」螢幕左前方的虎族斯巴達戰士大喊，隨後四十幾支步槍開火。
「最後，火柴！」螢幕右方的那隻手扔出了手榴彈，但是隨後晃了幾下，整個畫面向右偏轉90度。

「然後，那名中尉陣亡了。被前方的敵軍流彈打到胸部所致。」Kubi搖搖頭。
「長官，目前我們的武裝就是這麼變態。你可以放心。」我補充，收起那一片小小的虛擬實境。

「對了，既然明天你們會陪我去西安，那先說說你們帶來的武裝吧。」蔣中正將手中的鉛筆甩阿甩，漫不經心的看著那幾張武器藍圖。

「報告長官，這次帶來的武裝偏重於陸軍以及空軍部分，雖然每人只有200人陸軍部隊，100名空軍，但是，更重要的是幫助中國部隊現代化。」
「了解。說說看你手中那支步槍吧，中校。你到底叫什麼名字來著？」蔣中正指著Kubi。
「報告長官，我叫Kubi，呃…記住這個發音就好，不要太誇張就好啦。這一把是M14 System，也就是您以後會製造的五七式步槍。
「哦？借看一下吧。」

Kubi將那把步槍借給蔣中正了。

「蠻有重量的嘛。這個瞄準鏡，以我們現在的科技能製造嗎？」蔣中正問著。
「可以，這只是光學儀器而已。但是這種全自動的槍機，以及步兵無法適應期後做例，都是亟待解決的問題。」
「那這把呢？」蔣中正又拿起修諾斯的機槍把玩著。
「這把以目前來說的科技，不太可能。不僅要製造彈鍊，其瓦斯進彈系統也需要開發。」修諾斯說。
「你這把咧？月影？」
「這把倒是有可能。只要套上相應的外殼，將其中槍機大量製造，就可以了。」我們四人之中只有月影將G36K的前景說的那們肯定。

「我知道了。那空軍呢？」
「空軍能教導的只有戰紀，武裝部份因為需要用到大量的資訊科技，電腦裝備，所以無法製造。」我回答。
「你確定？好吧，看來這方面我還不是行家呢。先這樣吧，明天你們也知道，將是一場硬戰，先去睡吧。」
「是，長官。」我們四人退出房間，只留下一堆武器藍圖。


回到營地，蔣中正已經位我們安排好住處了，我就在繁星照映下，緩緩入睡…

----------


## 憐月

飛狐有沒有想過萬一對方是動物發燒友怎麼辦?

----------


## 平川野

> 飛狐有沒有想過萬一對方是動物發燒友怎麼辦?


哈哈哈~同意~這樣也許會被扣下做收藏~(啥~?)

----------


## 白袍狐仙

第二章	西安事變
2-1少帥張學良
「其實…張學良這個月三號就有打電話給我了。他說東北軍好像人心浮動，請我務必到西安一趟。」蔣中正在飛機上，和我們面對面，正把張學良這個月的動作全部說了一遍。

當時的陝西，張學良的部隊正在負責清理延安的共黨游擊隊，但是東北軍因為中了共匪的挑播離間，不諒解蔣中正「先安內再攘外」的措施，對政府不滿，主張對日抗戰，所以剿匪工作一直停滯不前，致使陜北的共黨死灰復燃。

「我相信，只要我能將事情的真相說清楚，一定能夠化解這場誤會的。」蔣中正拿起桌上的開水，喝了一口。

「當初北伐能夠成功，也是因為張學良提前投降，願意歸順，我對張學良就存在著不可磨滅的情感。我一直把他當作我的學生，想盡辦法栽培他。不過他真的也要我罵一罵了，竟然管不住東北軍。」蔣中正帶起軍帽，緩緩的嘆了口氣。

「報告委員長，要降落在西安機場囉。」我這才發現，由窗戶已經可以看的到跑道了。

跑到旁人山人海，可以說是除了飛機機翼會擦過的範圍外，其餘都擠滿了東北軍。

「委員長，看來我們有得忙了。」Kubi抓起武器，輕聲說。
「VIP四角隊型，我帶頭好了。」月影將步槍扛在肩上，也說。

「使用者，039，基因確認完畢。」我抓住握把，那把武器在未來已經被改造城會認人了，只要不是我的手掌碰觸，保險就會鎖住，不能開火。
「ok，準備幹活了，修諾斯!!」我跩起修諾斯，幫他帶起軍帽。

「長官!!要求一致抗日，一致抗日，中國人不打中國人!!」
「不要打共匪，只想打日本鬼子!!」

一走下飛機，即被東北軍的怒吼淹沒，我甚至希望能夠用棉花塞住耳朵。
「讓讓，別擋路!!」我站在  蔣公的右側，用步槍格開一名激動的軍官。
「別擋路別擋路，我這把步槍不會留情!!」月影站在前方，也將人潮向前擠開。

「安靜。」蔣公喊了一聲，似乎沒什麼人聽到，馬上又被群眾的嘈雜聲淹沒。
「安靜!!」蔣公又喊了一聲，這回，整個機場稍稍靜了下來，喊叫的東北軍也沉默了。
「不要違反國軍軍紀，不能越級呈報!!有什麼問題可以請張學良總司令轉達!!」說罷，人牆乖乖的讓出一條路，我們便護送著  蔣公快速通過。
「委員長，這！」突然，在人牆後，冒出一輛吉普車，上面坐了一位約莫30出頭，眼睛瞇瞇的軍官。

沒錯，那就是任務簡報中的，張學良！
「委員長，請您上座吧。可是您的隨扈…啊…」他微瞇的雙眼這時張了開來，指著我們四個。
「我是月影營長，後面分別是飛狐、Kubi，以及修諾斯。」月影熟捻的自我介紹。

東北軍這才發現我們的身體有些異樣。會不會太遜了一點啊？
「營長…你們怎麼長這副樣子…」
「講好聽一點，他們就是仙，講難聽一點，就是妖！」許多評論的聲音由人群中竄出，連張學良也楞在那裡。

「好…好吧，我不知道他們打哪來，不過左右，奪下武器!!監禁!!委員長，我們走。」張學良不給  蔣公辯解的機會，一踩油門，揚長而去。

「好吧，找不知道是否為妖狐的隨扈開刀？有意思，能上報，兄弟們，上！」最靠近我們的一名班長撲了上來。
「別跟他客氣，修諾斯！」我朝著修諾斯的方向喊。
「知道!!」
「啪!!」他對著那名班長的頭就是一敲。腦組織外流。
「脫身最重要，反正我們的任務是阻止西安事變!!」我將步槍上了膛，與其餘的衛兵僵持不下，試圖用武器嚇一嚇他們。

「吼…」月影露出超乎常人想像的超長犬齒，也開始使用第一招，威嚇。
「這麼快就獸性大發？今晚吃香肉進補，上!!」與他僵持的士兵撲了上去。

「咚!!」G36K的槍口噴出火花，擊倒敵軍。
「他們開火了，我們也開!!」約五名的敵軍衝到我們面前，逐步靠近，當我撞到Kubi的背時，才發現沒有退路了。
「生擒他們!!」突然，似乎是增援部隊，帶了粗大的麻繩撲了上來。

「我寧願掛掉他們一整個連的兵力，也不要被生擒，看我的，去死吧!!」修諾斯挾起MG3，「再見了，愚蠢的人類們…」他露出一抹冷笑，扣下扳機。

「Don Don Don Don Don Don…」連番的槍聲響起，由修諾斯懷中響起。
「呀啊!!」
「噢喔!!」前排士兵開始倒下，我也扣起扳機。
「那是…那到底是什麼武器，太可怕了!!」那些沒見過場面的士兵開始後退，模樣實在可笑。
「快說，張學良的指揮部在那，不然小命不保!!」我開始威脅利誘那些小兵。
「就在…離這約5里的東方，怎樣？」
「謝啦!!」
「Don Don Don Don Don…」修諾斯又扣下扳機，彈跳的彈鍊被吸進槍機中，彈殼由右方源源不絕的射出。

「你，你修想!!」我看著把我拖倒在地的敵軍，已經捆住我的一隻腳。
「去自己找你的狐仙算命去，再見!!」由步槍連番噴出火花，射殺了那幾名士兵。
「感謝阿，不過，你死定了。」一名小兵趁我不注意，也用繩索套起我的左手。
「你確定不要支援？」兩公尺外，月影也正在奮戰。
「不必…雜碎!!」我右腳順利鉤倒一名士兵，抽出腿中的軍刀，往他沒有任何防護的胸口刺去。
「你…可惡…」除了他刀傷之外，他的嘴角也沾了血跡，正想由我的身旁爬開。
「東西還我。」我鎮定的由他身上拔出軍刀，瞬間血流如注，刺鼻的腥味在我的鼻腔中擴散開來。

「修諾斯，等等掩護我們衝出重圍，你當尖兵，我領隊，飛狐無線電手，給月影殿後，起碼先衝出這裡再說。」Kubi順勢和修諾斯要了兩個M14彈夾。

「我只有帶7個M14彈夾，用完就沒了，省著點用。」修諾斯囑咐她。
「別跑，原來你麼在這裡!!」
「我們來當電燈泡的!!」他們身旁突然冒出五六名士兵，手中也拿著粗大的麻繩。
「是喔，恐怕當不成了。」兩個黑影，出現在那群士兵後，槍托就敲了下去。
「趴下，別當蜂窩!!」接著，我又用手槍連番擊斃後面那三名敵軍。

「你們怎麼在這裡？」修諾斯問著。
「月影救了我啊，我已經四肢有三肢被捆住了，他那邊搞定後就把槍口掉轉，你知道的。」
「我終於知道SM是怎麼回事了。」月影苦笑，習慣性的將眼鏡摘下擦拭。
「好了，我們走吧，修諾斯尖兵、我領隊、飛狐中後，月影殿後。」Kubi要我們跟上來。


「要是有載具就快多了，就不用慢慢走了。」Kubi慢慢沿著公路，在路旁的樹林間穿梭。
「那你幹麻好路不走，偏偏要走樹叢？」我沒好氣的問，一旁的公路似乎也覺得我們偏偏不走她…

「我們剛剛掛掉了一整個機場，約300名的東北軍，現在我們是殺人魔耶，當然要小心一點。小心，有巡邏部隊，埋伏戰法。」修諾斯搶了Kubi的職位，直接下令。
「月影，等等用全自動，別讓他們跑了。」
「了解，少校!!」他特別加重了少校兩個字的語氣，然後瞪了修諾斯一眼。

那堆悠哉的東北軍還要公路上亂晃…約20來個吧。
「準備…射擊!!」
「咻。」空氣壓縮聲貫穿我的耳朵，電子消音器果然有用，其中一名士兵被強大的衝擊力震的原地轉了一圈，倒地。
「有敵人!!」

來不及了!!

機槍的彈鏈開始瘋狂抽動，馬上血流成河。
「噢…天阿…太可怕了…」休諾斯看著大半都是死在自己槍口的東北軍，想起剛剛在機場的慘況，不禁嘆了口氣。

「這就是戰爭。」

「快點，我掩護你們，把衣服拿回來。」Kubi下令。
「這等等混進他們基地時比較好用。」月影補充。
「好，我這就去。」我說完，衝出樹叢，把一個東北軍拖回樹叢。
「月影，先換上吧。」
「可是，他們看到我們一隻腿粗一隻腿細不會很奇怪嗎？」他在樹叢中問著。

對喔…我都忘記我們有「多餘肢體」─尾巴。
這個…的確非常棘手。

「死馬當活馬醫，哪一個士兵不是在帶上一堆裝備後腰部不胖一圈？」
「是喔，我們的迷彩裝咧？」月影正想將釦子解下，我斜眼看了他一眼後，又拖回一具屍體。
「套上去。還有，全部人把步槍上的滅音器轉接到手槍上，我們要用手槍執行任務。」Kubi面無表情的看著月影。
「啥？三件衣服？好吧。」月影無奈的披上東北軍米黃色的制服。

「這裡是北緯不知道幾度的西安，又是12月，等等你就知道了。」修諾斯也開始換裝。


東北軍西安基地。
「什麼人？」執勤中的衛兵聽到了由前方傳來的聲音，趕緊用步槍瞄準。
「老兄，不必這樣對著同袍吧。」一名士兵押著皮帽帽簷，帽子下的面孔冷笑了一下。
「後面那三位…你們巡邏回來？」
「不然咧？」
「讓我看看你的臉!!」
「風雪很大的，會冷。」
「好吧，」那名士兵聳聳肩，「蔣委員長有來耶。」
「真的？不過我只希望能在營房裡喝杯麥茶了事。」
「好了，快進來吧，等等又變天了。」站崗士兵放行了。

「呼，剛剛好險。」當離開那名士兵的視線後，帶頭的月影拉下皮帽。
「嗯。不過還是先找到蔣委員長吧。」

「啪!!」
「啪!!」
「碰!!」
「喀!!」

我倒了下來，意識逐漸模糊，最後看到的，除了其餘三名同袍，還有身後其餘站崗東北軍的邪笑。

----------


## 平川野

飛狐被擒了啊~我有點擔心你會不會被送去解剖... ...(啥~!?)

我也想去玩抗日啊~可惜那個年代沒有電腦的發揮余地,去練打靶和體術好了~(啥咪~!?)

----------


## 蒼楓

嗯.......這個........應該解剖完就直接炭燒/煙燻/生吃/醃漬/高麗/油煎/水煮/川燙/湯水/沾醬/打碎/末香(細末伴炒~)之類吧..........至於毛皮......好似能真的做件獸毛裝.........這大概是當時兵營裡的想法.....

----------


## 白袍狐仙

2-2 逃脫
「唉唷…痛…」當Kubi由昏睡中醒來，那雙改造過的雙眼讓他很快適應週遭的環境。頸後被槍托重擊的傷口還在隱隱作痛。

牢獄、潮濕，空氣中略帶有腐壞的臭味。
「其餘的人…咧？」她坐起身來，發現禁閉所中只有他一個人。遠端，只有少數的兵力駐守在這座禁閉所。

「檢查一下…還好。」她從頭到尾摸了一遍，除了武器不見之外，身上所有文件都被搜走了。

「其他人不知道怎麼樣，我必須逃出這裡!!」她暗想著，須臾，臉上立即露出狡猾的微笑，繼續躺回到草堆中。


「凌晨3點了？很好。」12小時後，Kubi看著牆壁上的掛鐘，決定開始行動。
「好…神之手!!」她握住監牢的兩根鐵柱，開始使力。

鐵柱發出難聽的微弱呢喃，隨即被征服了。幸好，沒有驚動正在打瞌睡的駐軍。
「只有一人嘛…」Kubi快步走向執勤的衛兵。


「唔!!」一名班兵在熟睡被驚醒，一雙大手壓在他的口鼻上，使他無法發出任何的聲響。
他身前的惡魔甩了甩水波般的長髮，隨即由他的腰部拿出亮晃晃的軍刀，朝自己的脖子抹了一下。

一名軍官竟被自己的武器殺死，真是諷刺。
他拼命的想叫出聲，自己的咽喉卻被劃破，叫不出半點聲音。
恐懼以及寒冷僅僅攫住他，使他生不如死。

「斷氣了？這麼快？」Kubi看著已死的獵物，抽走他的中正式步槍、毛瑟手槍，以及那把染血的軍刀。
「好吧，現在…找到其他人吧。」她獨自走出禁閉室。

「這個營區到底有多大阿？」Kubi一面在黑暗中潛行，一面發出疑問。
當她繞過一個小轉角時，前方一扇鐵門擋住了她，而鐵門後方還有一部卡車。

「不要給我射殺你的理由!!上車!!」兩名士兵逼著戰俘跳上卡車，飛狐以及月影!!

卡車在轟隆一聲巨響後，緩緩往前開走。
「這差事終於解決了。」一名東北軍舒了一口氣，卻隨即被擊倒。
「還有人!!」另一名東北軍雖然立即趴下找掩蔽，卻還是被黑暗中的狙擊手斃了。

狙擊手在黑暗中現身，只不過是隻身一人。
「還好，還拿到了20發子彈。」Kubi撿起地上的彈夾，以及一顆手榴彈。繼續盡量不發出任何聲音向前走。


「將軍。」
「喔，你很缺德耶，每次都用雙砲!!」當Kubi行經一個小崗哨前，裡面透出微微的燈光，三名士兵正在玩著象棋。

她微笑了一下，將手榴彈的插稍拔掉，默數兩秒後，朝房間裡扔了過去。
「手榴彈!」有一名士兵似乎推倒了桌子，卻馬上聽到另一聲巨響，倏然，房間又恢復寂靜。

「嗯…沒人了。等等，有樓梯。」當她閃進那個狼籍的崗哨時，算了一下。
「還有3發子彈。」她繼續扛著不習慣的武器，往樓上搜索。

「敵人!!」樓梯末端出現敵軍，來不及開火，就被擊中了，搖晃了兩下，跌落樓梯。
「還有我!!」另一名敵軍冒出，他推了推眼鏡，可是Kubi又自信的扣了一下扳機。
「喀…喀!!」除了槍機發出空動的聲音，一無所有。

「你玩完了，惡魔。」那名東北軍漸漸靠近她，如意算盤打的是，要是眼前這惡魔想開槍，也會被自己的7.62步槍彈殺了。

「看招!!」突然Kubi將那退下的彈夾用驚人的臂力投了出去，一舉敲破那名士兵的眼鏡，倒了下來。

當那名士兵清醒時，一支手槍槍管對著他，另外，還有一隻手壓住他的脖子。

「再…見…」Kubi由牙縫擠出這幾個字。
「碰!!鐺…鐺…鐺鐺。」隨著彈殼落地板的聲音，結束了一條生命。

「中校，我在這裡…」樓上傳出微弱的聲音，驅使Kubi往上走去。
「少校!!」Kubi三步併做兩步，衝上樓，在2樓的轉角處有間小型禁閉室，修諾斯就被關在這裡。

「武裝，還在嗎？」她將禁閉室的門閂拉開，修諾斯一拐一拐的走出來。
「當然不見了。還有，差點被打到腳殘…」
「他們問你些什麼？」
「這不重要。不過，看到其他人被押上卡車，應該也是關在這座行轅的某處!!」
「是嗎？好吧，到時候請飛狐用聖療術就好了。」
「聖十字醫療吧。」
「隨便，我扶你。」Kubi將手臂繞上修諾斯的肩膀，開始帶他下樓梯。

「等…等等!!」修諾斯趴了下來，由那名陣亡士兵身上抽走手槍。
「好了，走吧，呀啊~」他費力的站起來，往崗哨的入口走去。
當兩人走出崗哨時，一扇鐵門攔在他們面前。
「這裡剛剛好，我有鑰匙。由剛剛那名小兵身上拿到的。」修諾斯利落的開了門，盡量不使金屬發出碰撞聲。

「好了，Let’s move out.」修諾斯似乎聽到這麼一個聲音。


「前面有人。」躲在轉角後的，是逃亡中的戰犯。
「在屋頂上還有兩人，地面有4人警戒，修諾斯，可以嗎？」Kubi站出牆腳，只讓槍口伸出牆外，已經悄悄的瞄準屋頂上的駐軍。
「沒問題，交給我吧。」修諾斯揉了揉鼻子，也將手槍擺正。

「射擊。」命令一下，火光立即噴出，屋頂上的駐軍也摔了下來，驚動其餘的士兵。
「咚、咚、咚、咚!!」怪異的手槍聲致使地面的士兵全數倒下，但是另一名站在高處的士兵堅不投降，反擊。

「快點，中校!!」修諾斯退回牆腳，交給狙擊手作業。
「我知道…呃!!」由Kubi的右手噴出一陣紅霧，她中彈了。
「算了，衝鋒。」修諾斯衝出牆腳，馬上吸引了那名殺手的目光。
隨著手槍彈藥不斷減少，那名士兵由屋頂摔了下來，現場恢復一片死寂。

「快走吧。」
「嗯…好…」Kubi撕下一塊衣腳，粗略的將擦傷裹住，繼續前進。
「中校…不用擔心，你這次也有紫心了。」修諾斯更換手槍彈夾時，一面笑著說。
「但願如此。」


「有聚光燈耶。」走了10分鐘左右，警備越加森嚴，目前Kubi只中一槍，但是連修諾斯也有腳傷，對於援救行動更是雪上加霜。

「避開它。」
「你確定？」
「對啦。你看，一個城牆的聚光燈代表什麼？裡面一定有重要的東西，進去就知道。」Kubi觀察著聚光燈照射的方向，開始擬定如何突圍。

「嗯…好吧。」
「走吧。」


謝天謝地，他們並沒有驚動任何的守軍，便成功突圍，摸到了城牆旁，不然致命的機槍手會將他們轟成蜂窩。

「整天手這個…西安行轅真是無聊。」城牆上的守軍說話了。
「嗯…聚光燈也是沒有個著，還不如來接電視看。」
燈光旋轉著，城牆下的人也沒閒著，很快就可以摸入本營。
「等等，那是什麼，紅色的一條!!」突然，聚光燈投射到剛剛Kubi閃避的路線上，很明顯，發現了他們。

「那是血，快追!!」聚光燈開始沿著那紅色的路徑前進，最後，那條紅色絲線拐進了城門。
「快點通知其他人，有人摸進來了!!」
「是!!」


「聽說有人摸進來了，你覺得呢？」兩名士兵，在城門的裡層散步。
「不太可能吧。」另一名士兵回答。
「誰說不可能？」
「嗚…呃!!」
「呀阿!!」

兩名士兵的脖子被扭斷，被拖到了陰影處。

「我們最好快走。」修諾斯拿起陣亡士兵的手槍彈藥，塞進迷彩服的口袋。

他們沿著應引走了一會兒，映入眼簾的，是那輛熟悉的卡車。
「他們就在附近了，進屋搜索吧。」修諾斯走入由40瓦燈光照亮的走廊，強光使他眨了眨眼睛。

「有樓梯。上去看看吧。」走廊盡頭，有木製樓梯，分別往樓上以及樓下延伸。
「先上樓吧。這裡似乎很不安全。」Kubi受傷的右手泊泊的滴著血，將她潔白的皮膚畫出一條紅色小河。
「好。」

樓梯發出空洞的聲音，顯然年凐久遠。
「很多房間耶，逐屋搜查嘛，我知道。」修諾斯進最快的速度閃進房間，Kubi跟進，他們分別攻入房間之後，採「切派」戰技。

(切派(Cutting Pie)：逐屋搜查的戰法，進入房間後，兩人瓜分一半的房間，逐步往裡面挺進，如遇見敵人，不是單一射擊一個目標，而是以掃射的方式，直到所有目標倒下。標準的兩名SOG隊員可以在10秒內切派完畢。)

「這裡沒有人。不過倒是有彈藥、無線電。」Kubi拿走了桌上的步槍彈。僅15發。
「繼續吧。」

當2樓搜查完畢後，兩人決定往B1挺進。幸運的是，沒有遭遇任何的敵軍。
「你不覺得奇怪？這裡是東北軍本營耶，一個人也沒有!!」
「不知道，我們現在的任務是營救，不是討論敵軍到哪去了。」Kubi頭也不回，走下了樓梯。

地下室傳來一股霉味，顯然是濕氣。
Kubi皺了皺眉，耳朵突然一動。
「我聽到人聲了。他們在…審問的樣子…」
「大約5人吧。」修諾斯也聽出來了。


「快說，你們哪來的？」眼前的士兵惡狠狠的盯著我，我不發一語。
「中華…民國…陸戰隊…兵籍號碼…87410548…飛狐…天佑…中華…民…」身上被鞭打的痛苦使我講話斷斷續續，但是話沒說完，立刻感覺到一陣灼熱由右臉傳來，一個巴掌結結實實的打在臉上。

「你們來這裡幹什麼!!」

我又講了一句剛剛的老話，自從被敲昏醒過來，我應付偵訊的招是只有一個：答非所問。

「你咧？」士兵將頭轉向月影，只見月影頭也不抬，不說一句話。
「快說啊你!!」士兵一腳踩在月影的大腿上，在迷彩服上印上一個鞋印。
月影依然選擇沉默。
「狗娘養的!!王八羔子!!」那士兵暴跳如雷，兩個巴掌甩在月影臉上。

「呀…」我看到了奇蹟…
「噓…」那兩名救兵示意安靜。
「你咧？說不說!!」那名士兵仍然一點危機意識也沒有，趾高氣昂的質問我。
「去死吧。」我學50年前法國人的那一記，狠狠的將頭撞到那名士兵胸前。

「吼嗚!!」月影咬住另一名士兵的手臂，牙齒釘入肉裡，士兵哇哇大叫。

又是三聲槍響，我知道，我們獲救了。


「挖咧，果然有席丹的樣子…」修諾斯在拿起他的MG3時，對我說了一聲。

我也拿起自己慣用的步槍，真的只有自己的武器最好。
「還好，那些士兵笨，把我們的武器放在咫尺，不然，我可不想拿中正式步槍!!」月影也拿起突擊步槍。

「對了，血好不好喝？」我問了這麼一句。
「還不錯。比我想像中的甜。」月影嘿嘿一笑，將步槍上了彈夾。

「聖十字醫療!!」我則是轉過身，用了一次特殊技能，修諾斯的大腿骨癒合了。
「感謝啦。」修諾斯笑了笑，不過意味深遠的看了一下Kubi。

「那個…我晚一點在幫你處理，拍謝啦。」我笑了笑。


我們上了樓，進入Kubi口中擁有增援機會的房間。
「調一下頻吧。我記得…這是特種部隊的工作。」Kubi指了一下月影。

南京特種軍營。
「_這裡是Kubi中校，我們在西安行轅內，命所有特種部隊，全副武裝，陸、空軍出動，準備大幹一場，捉張學良去_!!」

「出動吧。」一名排長，站起身來，拿起他的M4 System自動步槍。

----------


## 平川野

我感覺這一篇有點像戰爭冒險遊戲的攻略本耶~盟軍敢死隊~(啥~!?)

九妹的潛行功夫真是不賴,完成任務於無形中,如果不殺死任何一個敵人估計得分會
更高~(啥咪~!?)

以上是來亂的~XD

繼續加油哦~筆法成熟多了~希望能快點看到下一集~

----------


## azovazov

同意平川野大的評論，文筆成熟多了。

幾個看法，
1. 在1-3的部份， 蔣中正二話不說就相信了一行人來自未來，連要求證據都沒有，馬上就推心置腹，講出了應該是機密的東西，也隨便的接受了提議，這實在不太像是一個政治家兼軍事家喔？這樣寫下去， 蔣中正就會變成花瓶了喔。(如果本來就是要把他寫成花瓶的話....那很成功....)

2. 2-1的部份，張學良莫名其妙的就把 蔣中正給綁走了，本來期待可以看到鉤心鬥角的對話，不是 蔣中正 VS 張學良就算了，連回到過去的一行人都沒有開口阻止這件事，一點道理都沒有(打架打太多所以不會說話了？)。特別是 蔣中正已經知道未來會發生什麼事情，還一點表示都沒有，十足的花瓶化。整篇讀起來就像是狐仙大就是為了寫成動作片，和2-2的間諜片而來硬凹，讀起來很怪。

3. 2-2的部份，希望能加上一點地形，哨兵，和內心的描寫。因為實在是太平鋪直敘了，所以看起來一點緊張感都沒有，不太像潛入的感覺。還有，看到人物動作之後才知道附近的情況，真的很奇怪。還有，KUBI敢丟手榴彈耶，這東西丟下去就是昭告天下「有人入侵」了吧？然後，KUBI在丟完東西之後的下一段，打到沒子彈那裡，寫法有點模糊，看不太懂發生了什麼事，同樣的在之前看到飛狐被押上車那一段也是寫的模糊，想了一下才知道那兩個士兵沒上車。不過沒人在車後看守喔？



這次好像比較偏劇情問題...為了耍帥嗎...？

----------


## 白袍狐仙

2-3 增援
「蔣委員長，關於那幾位戰士…您真的相信他們是從未來來的?要是他們隨便化個妝，你就相信他們，要是他們是…共…共黨，共黨的怎麼辦？」

蔣中正心中有了個譜，眼前的這個張學良，才是披著人皮的狼。

「所以呢？你說說看。」
「沒關係，他們…大概已經在機場就被幹掉了吧。」張學良嘿嘿一笑，「不過…回到正題吧。最近…東北軍…他們剿共不太得利…他們都希望能夠早日回到自己的領土…」
「你聽說過長城謠嗎？那是由那些未來戰士身上聽到的。」蔣中正拿起桌上的陶瓷茶杯，了一口茶。
「報告，我實在沒聽說過。」張學良低下頭。

「萬裡長城萬里長，長城外面是故鄉，高梁肥大豆香，遍地黃金少災殃。自從大難平地起，奸淫擄掠苦難當，苦難當奔他方，骨肉離散父母喪。」蔣中正緩緩念著，彷彿在訴說著史詩一般。

「這…那…請您一齊抗日，先放棄剿匪吧。」
「不行…」蔣中正言又欲止，他不能把什麼「言批發」裡面近代中國史說一遍給張學良聽。

(作者小編：委員長，那是MP5虛擬實境吧…)

「哼，蔣委員長，您…您先回去吧，這…我再斟酌。我會把資料匯集給楊虎城聽的，已經幫您安排好住宿了，我同時也會調派一隊憲兵維護您的安全，很晚了，休息去吧。」張學良有些慍怒，將蔣中正就往門外推。
「呀，好吧…」蔣中正心想，即使有未來的幫助，還是一樣，事情漸漸走向不可控制之地步…


楊虎城帳內。
「報!!」一名營長走了進來，行了個軍禮。
「說吧。」楊虎城翹起二郎腿，漫不經心的看著手中的金瓶梅。
「報…報告，戰俘逃跑了…然後…西安第五行轅內，陣亡士兵，多達20人…」
「誰幹的？」楊虎城丟下手中的小說，拍了一下桌子。

「報告，似乎是蔣中正的親衛隊…只有四人…」
「抄傢伙，明一破曉，找蔣中正去問清楚!!」楊虎城憤怒的下令，隨後又轉頭望了一眼，躺在抽屜中，用草字寫的「中國人不打中國人，一齊抗日邁向光明」的泛黃傳單。


「報告羽之上尉，所有部隊，便備。」800公里外，一名中士闖入辦公室中。
「哎，就叫你私底下這樣叫就好，沒有叫你連報告軍情時也把我的名字亂叫一通。」那名上尉站了起來。

「可是…您是我們回到過去提案中，少數的斯巴達二代軍官呀。」中士辯駁。

由於這次志願回到過去的士官兵之中，僅混雜20%的斯巴達戰士，且眼前這位排長，他底下的特種部隊排是出了名的迅速，所以他是所有斯巴達戰士之中，沒有被稱呼為原有代號的，反而被冠上了「羽」這代號。其一代表他有一對寶藍色的翅膀，其二則是對其手下之部隊有誇獎的意思。

「好啦，隨便，其餘的排準備好沒？」
「報告，還沒。」
「出動運輸機，掛載輕型悍馬，起碼我們打第一波先鋒。」上尉站了起來，連同中士一齊走出了才使用不到兩天的辦公室。


「現在咧?」我甩著搶回來的手槍，坐在那間有無線電的房間中
「對啊，之前要營救，那營救之後咧?」修諾斯也問。
「等援軍。就這樣。」Kubi正試圖將中正步槍中的彈藥拿出來，塞進自己的彈夾中。
「這樣太慢了。」我一把搶過那把步槍。

「喀嚓喀嚓喀嚓喀嚓喀嚓!!」我狂拉了五下槍機，完整的子彈由退彈口噴出。
「塞吧。」我揮揮手。
「別動，你也甭塞了。」突然間，兩名東北軍站在門口。


「報告長官，其餘部隊現在才開始動作。」運輸機上，一名機上通訊官回答。
「是喔，那這次我們又『頭香』了…」上尉從胸前口袋抽出一根有點彎曲的煙，「借個火。」他又向身旁的士兵要了打火機。
「離LZ只剩下15分鐘，全體人員開始戒備。」駕駛艙傳來廣播。
「等等方案為何，上尉？」那名機長又問。

上尉環顧了一下身旁的士兵們，也只有…9名斯巴達戰士，而在這些戰士中，鵬族的也只有兩名。

「傳統吧。等等這魚鷹式運輸機照開，大家拿降落傘跳下去就成了。」
「了解。對了，好好幹吧。」機長轉過頭來。
「嗯。」上尉吸了一口手中的煙，坐回位置上。

他環顧了這個半圓形的機艙，這些士兵們總是與飢餓以及疲憊為伍，難得坐運輸機。
機身上僅有五、六個窗戶，有些幸運的士兵能看到深濃的夜空，有些僅能在腦中想像而已。

「離LZ剩下五分鐘，起立!!」機長又用那老舊的廣播系統大聲疾呼，士兵們都起立，有些士兵甚至嘴腳掛著一絲津線，證明他剛剛偷睡了一會兒。
「等等一般兵種先跳，斯巴達戰士最後跳!!登陸後，別給我製造太大的聲音，我不希望我們早早出任務，早早陣亡!!」羽喊著。
「是，長官!!」那些士兵一齊回答。

「如果你手中拿的是SCAR-L或者是M4 System Carbine，彈藥最好給我省著點用!!你拿的是SCAR-H的，給我好好殺敵!!」他仍不忘提醒士兵一個殘酷的事實：民國20年代的戰場，沒有5.56，只有滿地的7.62彈藥讓你撿。

「是，長官!!」那些士兵又死板，毫無生氣的大喊。

「戴護木鏡!!」
包括上尉，所有人都由腿掛中抽出風鏡，戴在臉上。

「嗡~嗡~嗡~…」隨著機艙末端的舺門拌著刺耳的警報聲開啟，一場殺戮，再度展開。
「綠燈，跳跳跳!!」羽衝到離艙門最近的地面，不畏強風，開始一個個將士兵推下蒼穹。

天空霎時鬼影幢幢，無數的傘片展開。羽心想，如果拿降落傘去拍鬼片…效果應該不錯吧?

強勁的風勢打斷了他的思緒，回首一望，機艙內空無一人，換他了。
「衝阿!!」他扛起手中的步槍，躍入天空。

運輸機在他眼中，變的好小好小，他很久沒有享受飛行的快感了。
風聲只是在他耳邊擦過，縱然他帶著風鏡，還是淚眼婆娑。
「爽阿!!」他展開翅膀，在天空話出美麗的圓弧後，隨即俯衝。

地面的燈火越來越明顯，還可以看到有些傘兵降落後，急急忙忙的收傘。

「選定地點了。」他決定了，就在行轅的內層城牆降落。
「受死吧。」他在城牆上方20公尺處滯空，將步槍插上彈夾，盡量不讓翅膀拍動的幅度影響到他的瞄準。

「咚，咚咚，咚…」數聲槍聲響起，在城牆上的敵軍倒下。


「在那裡!!又有…又有怪物了!!」就在陣亡士兵的右方約10公尺處，一名士兵指著上空一個源源不絕爆出的小亮點。他開始埋怨，一個單純的夜班，先是有人摸入基地，又出現了這個怪物。
「看到了，交給我。」

機槍開火了，那「怪物」的兩片內層為雪白色，外層為寶藍色的翅膀再聚光燈的照耀下顯的耀眼且致命。

「我打中了，我打中了!!」那怪物的翅膀爆出兩團紅色血霧，筆直的開始往下墜落，在城牆外，傳來咚的一聲，炮火嘎然而止。


「你殺的幾個了？」Kubi問我。
「18個。」我回答，繼續往前跑著。
「我都殺24個了，我右手受傷耶。」
「別吵，又有敵軍了。」修諾斯答道。
在行轅內眾多房屋的掩護之下，我們順利的幹掉一堆衛兵。現在，只要將西安事變的肇事者：楊虎城，張學良幹掉；就成了。

「張學良還在這行轅內嗎？」
「不太可能。我們最新接到剛剛空投士兵的鷹式運輸機說，這西安內共有4個類似這種規模的行轅。」月影重申了一次剛剛接到的資訊。

「那一個個肅清?」我繼續推進，問著。
「有可能。反正最好的情況就是把他們幹掉之後、瓦解東北軍、剿匪、抗日，然後回到未來。」我回答，又指了指前方的城牆上，有一組機槍手。

「轟，轟!!」Kubi兩槍，順利做掉兩名敵軍。
「26個。」她冷笑了一下，示意我們繼續向前走。
「出了城牆，與其餘的現代部隊混合後，就開始展開淨空。」她又說。

「只希望這事情這麼順利。」修諾斯扛起機槍，繼續前進。

城門近在眼前了，馬上就可以逃脫!!
我興奮的往城外一望，卻…

有二、三十名士兵，圍著某樣物品!!
「交給我吧。」修諾斯將彈鏈一拉，機槍架在地上，開火射擊。
「要用空爆榴彈嗎？」月影問著，由戰術背心拿出一顆細長的20MM榴彈，準備塞進榴彈發射器。
「不行!!要是那是一個傷兵怎麼辦？不是連他也被炸死了?」我一手摀住耳朵，一面和他解釋。
「那廢話不多說，射!!」月影扛起步槍，也開始射擊。

機槍槍口冒出火光，直到所有人都倒下為止。
「前去看看。」Kubi下令我和月影查看那堆屍體。

我飛奔上前，在一堆東北軍的血跡之中，赫然發現幾片散落的羽毛。

「咳…咳…什麼人??」在那幾具屍體下，傳來一個微弱的聲音。
「我是你的長官，撐著。」我將猶如山丘的屍體慢慢搬開。

「好樣的，第一次殺這麼多人沒有被還擊。」我聽見修諾斯站了起來，也朝這個方向走過來。
「快來幫忙。」我轉過頭去，對著正在填裝彈藥的修諾斯喊著。
「喔，喔。」他愣了愣，點點頭，走了過來。

「報告長官，我快悶死了…」當我們好不容易將屍體搬開後，一位身穿叢林藍黑色迷彩服的上尉，身旁印著血漬。

天阿…太「勇」了吧…身上才兩個洞就開始「裝死」…

「上尉，站起來試試看。」我拉著他結繭而褐色的手，顯然歷盡滄桑。
「報告…我骨折了。」他緩緩站了起來，雙腿還在微微發抖，臉上的疲憊以及蒼白把一個戰士應有的英姿全數抹滅。

「哪兒？沒看到啊？」我開始檢查他的身體。
「我們幾個先警戒，把他搞到能一起行動再說。」Kubi做了個手勢，要我跪下，而她自己則在5公尺外警戒。

「翅膀…」那名上尉指著血水斑斑的雙翼。
那是我看過最殘破的器官。我一直認為，除了軍校所上的解剖課時有看過如此殘破的器官外，沒有其餘的器官能更噁心、殘破。

看來今天這個斯巴達戰士打破我的想像了。
「先上夾板，任務還是要進行。」
「知道了。」他不停的皺眉，好像真的很痛，眉間幾成一個川字，淚珠已經在眼眶打滾。

「這可能有點痛，相信我，強效消毒。」我將一罐藥品旋開，原始的奈米藥劑。
「呃啊，啊!!!!」

我真的不能想像眼前的情景：試想，你聽到一個人的這種呻吟，一定覺得他痛的滿地打滾吧!!相反!!他站在我身旁，除了臉型扭曲、痛苦不堪，雙腿顫抖之外，仍然很配合的讓我上藥。

「呵呵，長官，真的有點痛…」他看著我驚恐的臉，勉強擠出笑容。
「很快就好了，對了，我還要上夾板。」


「長官，這樣我的形象全沒了啦…」那名上尉和我們幾個繼續任務，翅膀上多了兩隻鐵夾，防止骨骼移位。
「難道你要逞一時之勇，到時候整對切掉？不太好吧…」我向他說明不用夾板的後果。

步行了10分鐘左右，沒有遭到一絲抵抗，即回到我們被敲昏生擒的行轅入口。
「我們現在要去離這裡5公里處的飯店去當蔣中正的護衛，大概要快點，不然來不及了。」修諾斯提醒，右手則輕鬆的提著機槍握把。

「嘟嘟嘟，嘟嘟嘟…」
「嗙嗙，嗙嗙嗙嗙…」
行轅內傳來微弱的槍聲，看來這行轅還沒有全數被瓦解。

沒有關係，東北軍，很快就會變成一群烏合之眾，死傷無數。
「現在，這裡交給我們吧，做你們的正事去，長官!!」

他向我們行了個軍禮，不等我們回禮，拿起步槍，往回投入前線戰鬥之中，很快的，消失在黑暗之中。

----------


## 平川野

又有新的斯巴達戰士登場了?我在想再這樣下去抗日戰爭會不會轉化為"生化危機".XD"

文筆越來越棒了,飛狐加油哦~

----------


## 孤狼

> 2-3 增援
> 
> 
> 
> 「如果你手中拿的是SCAR-L或者是M4 System Carbine，彈藥最好給我省著點用!!你拿的是SCAR-H的，給我好好殺敵!!」他仍不忘提醒士兵一個殘酷的事實：民國20年代的戰場，沒有5.56，只有滿地的7.62彈藥讓你撿。
> 
> 「是，長官!!」那些士兵又死板，毫無生氣的大喊。
> 
> 「戴護木鏡!!」
> 包括上尉，所有人都由腿掛中抽出風鏡，戴在臉上。


呵呵 ~  小錯字一個 ...... 喜喜 ~ 被我抓到了哦 .... ^^   (被捂著嘴拖出場外暗殺掉 ..... )

----------


## 孤獨之狼

要繼續加油阿!!!
飛狐的文章能讓小獸我虛擬體驗戰爭的感覺(迷:廢話，不就是想像嗎?扯那麼多幹麻)

----------


## 白袍狐仙

2-4 埋伏
「有衛兵。」我輕輕提醒。
「嗯。那大概是…張學良的憲兵吧。」Kubi用狙擊槍上的狙擊鏡看了看。
「要攻擊嗎?」修諾斯已經將武器架好了。
「不必，讓他們睡一下就好了。」月影正將一枚長條型，微藍色的空爆榴彈塞了進去。
「免了吧，去說一下就好了。」我聳聳肩，壓住月影的槍管。
「你這個樣子要怎麼進去?」月影指著我手臂上進距離格鬥留下的片片血斑。

「想辦法清掉再說吧，況且這些是保護蔣中正的耶，自家人不要打自家人。我同意中校的說法。」修諾斯也將扳機上方的小轉鈕調整到保險。
「哪個中校??」我和爭吵中的月影馬上轉頭，注視著修諾斯。

「嗄?啊，嗯…當我沒說啦。」修諾斯推了推手，滿臉尷尬的表情，還勉強擠出一個想要緩和氣氛的笑容。
「好，這事依你，但是怎麼擦掉血跡?」月影質問著。

「有這個~一切OK!!」我由醫藥包裡拿出72%的酒精。
「酒精?」Kubi也回過頭來，發出質疑。
「你看。」我又從醫護包裡層拿出棉花棒，沾了一點酒精，抹在血斑上。

「呃阿…好濃的酒味…」月影捏住鼻子，講話變的帶有鼻音。
「等等尼就知鬧了…」我也捏住鼻子。

我將酒精均勻的塗抹在迷彩服上，趁其未揮發前，趕緊伸手抹了抹，迷彩服上的血跡也掉了。


「那是什麼味道??」一名在飯店門口站崗的衛兵將頭擺了擺，頭頂的白鋼盔也動了幾下。
「不知道…酒…」另一名衛兵仍動也不動，嘴巴以為乎其微的震動幅度告訴同伴。
「不對。這味兒太濃了點，我去查看。」那名完全沒有憲兵樣兒的憲兵，「咖嚓」一聲的將中正式步槍上膛之後，離開燈火，走向伸手不見五指的道路，想要一探究竟。

「你…」另一名憲兵伸出右手想要攔住他，「哎，算了，要死大家一起死。」他仰頭望了望星空，也將步槍上膛，跟了過去。


「有人來了。」我拿起步槍，掩護其餘正在滅跡的夥伴們。
「攻擊？」月影不顧沒有擦拭乾淨的血跡，拿起步槍。
「先等等，說不定能用這個機會溜進去。」我的左手拇指不自覺的將擊發模式調成半自動。
「喀，喀。」月影的眼隔著一層眼鏡鏡片，凝視著即將死亡的憲兵，手也沒閒著。他將擊發模式調到全自動。
「你在幹嘛，不要，不要…」我左手仍然拿著步槍，右手對著月影狂打停火的暗號。

「那裡，我好像看到一支槍管耶。」那名憲兵扶了扶尺寸有些不合的大鋼盔，步槍上肩。

「他指向我了，我要開火了!!」月影輕聲的喊著，卻將手遊索到槍榴彈的扳機。

「真的有一支槍管，出來!!不然我要開槍了!!」

「發射!!」月影伸手扣下扳機
「不要!!」我撲了過去。


「好啊…好你個蔣委員長，就讓你看看我張學良也不是好惹的…」張學良低著頭，在後方三個隨護保護下，快步穿越雪地，朝著楊虎城的帳內走去。

皮鞋似乎耐不住酷寒，張學良每踏一步，就發出嘎嘎的呻吟。

「萬裡長城萬里長，長城外面是故鄉，高梁肥大豆香，遍地黃金少災殃…」突然，一個聲音由他的內心想起，迫使他停了下來。身後的隨後上前關切，他揮了揮手，又咕噥一句：「我一定沒有睡好。」搖了搖頭，繼續往前走。

他的心思卻不由自主的飄向那手迷人的史詩。

「或許…委員長才是對的。」他暗想著，手中緊握的拳頭放鬆的點。
「來不及了，都到這裡了。」他繞著楊虎城的行轅外圍，一面給自己一個很爛的理由。

「長官好!!」他行屍走肉般的快步跨進鐵絲網，沒有注意到那名衛兵在向他敬禮。

繞過了層層的建築物，他即將稟報：對那些未來戰士下達殺無赦之令!!


「笨蛋!!一個排滅了整個第三行轅!!裡面有兩個連的兵力!!」張學良側耳偷聽，顯然猛虎又在罵人了。

「現在!!抄傢伙，也不用等到早上了，找那些未來戰士開刀!!」裡面傳來「碰!」的一聲，顯然楊虎城已經「暴怒」，現在實在不好跟他打交道。

「報…報告長官，要是遇見蔣委員長怎麼辦?」又有一個較年聽的聲音傳來，顯然是他的下屬。
「抓起來，問問他，到底故這先傭兵是幹啥的。」楊虎城的口氣似乎冷靜下來，甚至有笑聲。

「哼哼哼…哼哈哈哈!!」張學良覺得這種笑聲有點刺耳。
「要是你們誤殺了蔣中正，也只能推毛澤東上台了!!」楊虎城半開玩笑的說，「不過…以黨治國…這事情真的該好好整治一下了。」

張學良的拳頭又緊握起來，要殺蔣中正，這可是大逆不道的!!


「學良，你過來。」他墜入深深的回憶之中。
「你啊…真的是大事糊塗，小事聰明，怎麼可以撤退?」五年前的十月，日本人藉由柳條溝鐵路爆破事件，搞出一個九一八事變，他以為日軍只是嚇嚇他們，只佔領東北幾天就了事了。

看來他錯了。

當他獲悉日軍已經在長城外圍建立起防線時，為時已晚。

「你應該跟他們周旋久一點的…唉…事情都過了，那就算了，想辦法找機會打回去就是了，我也不想追究了。對了，命你到西安城駐守，順便剿匪，我會給你一個交代的。我一定…在我有生之年，幫你拿回東北!!」蔣中正由皮椅站了起來，繞過桌子，拍拍張學良的肩。

「嗯…」張學良哽咽了，兩條眼淚不爭氣的由眼睛流下。東北，那畢竟是他的家啊!!
「你在幹麻啦，男兒有淚不輕彈，」蔣中正笑著替他拭去眼淚。「好了好了，沒事了，別哭了，被其餘的衛兵看到，成何禮統?」蔣中正摟住張學良，在他的背上拍了兩下。

「出去吧，啊?」蔣中正走回桌子後面坐下。
「是!!長官!!」張學良含淚敬禮，以正規的一個轉身，走出了辦公室，也帶走了感傷，轉而化成一股前進的動力。


「喂。」張學良還靠在牆上回憶這位偉大的委員長時，卻發現楊虎城用奇怪的眼光打量他自己。
「啊，虎城哥啊，失敬失敬。」張學良收起笑容，身後的隨扈，不知道溜到哪裡去了。
「你最近真的很奇怪耶…對了我們現在要去掃蕩叛亂份子，要去嗎?」楊虎城戴上軍帽，張學良這時才發現，楊虎城的腰間多出一把毛瑟手槍。

「我…回去整備一下兵馬，馬上就來。」張學良轉過身去，快步的想走出這棟建築。起初慢慢，且鎮定的向前走，後來轉過彎之後，發現楊虎城沒有跟來，拔腿就跑!!


「喀!!喀!!」月影扣了兩下扳機。原來槍榴彈發射器的保險是關上的。
「走出去講清楚吧。」他露出潔白的犬齒，眨了一下眼。
「靠!拜託你不要嚇人啦…」我真的是被月影打敗了。

「講什麼話!!出來!!」憲兵又在大叫，似乎那把中正式步槍隨時會開火。
「我們是蔣委員長的隨扈，呃…我們好不容易才找到委員長下榻的飯店…」Kubi大聲喊道，手中仍扛著M14。
「好像是女生?」一名憲兵顯得有些遲疑。「那快點出來!!」另一名憲兵又朝著我們走了過來。

Kubi率先用鋼盔遮好臉，走了出去，我們緊跟在後。
「啊，天啊…」

不曉得是名憲兵是被我們的長相還是武器嚇傻了。
「你們…確定是護衛隊嗎??我看是爆破大隊…那是什麼武器啊…」

嘿，其實…我們很正常啦…
我的腳隨著意念往前踏了幾步，卻隨即被憲兵攔住。
「長啥長相，我們也好進去稟報。」那名憲兵用槍口輕輕的撥開鋼盔，我連忙壓住。
「喂，你們想要刺殺我們的蔣委員長？想都別想。把鋼盔拿下來無仿。他呀，長這麼奇怪我都能習慣了，況且是你們？」另一名憲兵，指著他的同伴開玩笑。

兩名憲兵都笑了，事情要是有這麼簡單就好囉。

「就照他們的，一起拿下來吧。」修諾斯提議，他壓住鋼盔的左手稍微放鬆的點。
「可是…」我仍想爭論。
「拿下來就是了。」月影率先摘下鋼盔。
「耶?這…這…」那兩名憲兵被嚇了一大跳。

「我又不是很兇的狼~她，才可怕咧…」月影露出不屑一顧的表情，指著右方的Kubi，無非想要安撫這兩名憲兵。
「我可以作證。」我也趁機拿下了鋼盔。

「媽呀─什麼東西啊─」其中一名憲兵的手開始把身體向後拉；另一名更直接，直接起身跑了。

「你，別跑。」我一個箭步上前雙臂扣住還沒跑走，跌坐在地上的憲兵的腋下，就這麼把他抓住了。
「呀阿~~放開我，你這…」他拼命揮動四肢，我對著其餘三人使眼神。

「喂，你的同伴不是說你長的很奇怪，你長的很秀氣嘛。再吵這武器就…會不會發射我不太清楚啦。」Kubi用槍口撞了兩下那名憲兵的胸口。

我知道Kubi決不可能扣下扳機的，7.62公厘的彈藥會讓我與這名憲兵一起陪葬。

「很…很兇的那個!!媽媽啊~救命啊─」那名憲兵似乎已經嚇到哭出來了。

躲在Kubi後面的月影蹲了下來，身體由逐漸的抽動變成不可停止的狂笑，最後笑倒在地。
沒想到這憲兵蠻「寶」的。

「笑…什…麼?」Kubi將頭轉了過來…右腳踩著雪地踢了一下。倒在地上的月影馬上吃了滿嘴髒雪。

你也用不著餵月影吃雪吧…Kubi大姐…
但是月影似乎不以為意，沉默幾秒鐘以後，繼續狂笑…
「不…不要鳥他了，先解決這憲兵吧。」修諾斯看了一下發狂似的月影，又將目光轉回那名驚恐的憲兵。
「你們兩個都跑掉了，誰去跟蔣中正講啊?」我問著。
「那是你們四個家的事情。」那名憲兵繼續掙扎，做了一件激動的事。

「你幹麻咬他啦!!」Kubi看著那名憲兵的門牙釘進我右手手腕迷彩服裡，已經快對這憲兵失去耐性了。

我反而沒什麼感覺。
不過「狗咬狗，滿嘴毛」這俗諺可能要修正成「人咬人，滿嘴毛」了。

「我不用軍刀也能殺了你，最好小心一點。」我左手食指起碼三公分長的指甲輕輕劃過他的脖子，他馬上安靜下來。
「比妳的M14有效多了。」我冷眼看了一下Kubi，將那名憲兵甩開，且捲起袖子看了一下。

沒什麼事情，還好一般人的門牙沒這麼利…

「帶我去找委員長。」
「叩嚓!」我從口袋中拿出一個新的彈夾，插上突擊步槍，拉動拉柄，步槍清叫了一聲。
「好，好，我去…」那名憲兵戰戰兢兢的站了起來，帶著我們走進飯店。


「小李?這後面這四個人是誰啊?」正要進入旅館大廳，另外兩名憲兵熟練，快速的將中正式步槍斜放，擋住我們的去路。
「是…蔣委員長的…護衛隊。」帶路的憲兵結結巴巴的說著，我已經先通知的他，要是敢捅什麼婁子，他第一個完蛋。

「真的假的??後面的，鋼盔拿下，我看看。」一個憲兵轉過頭來，大聲命令著。
「這是什麼??梅花!!你咧??有什麼東西??不要以為有幾條槓就了不起!!」月影一手拉低鋼盔，另一手拉起肩上的梅花給那名憲兵看。

「是是是，長官，這就讓您過…」質問我們的憲兵對對面的夥伴揮了一下手，我們這一行人就這麼通過了。
「小李哥…我們可是營長階級的，要是有個萬一啊…唯你試問。不希望拿自己的腦袋開玩笑吧。」修諾斯在一旁補充。
「是是，是是是…」小李只有陪笑的餘地，沒有任何反駁的機會。


西安第三行轅，早晨4:30。
「羽，目前所有防線建立完畢。共計敵方戰死372人，俘虜15人，失蹤13人；我方戰死1人，5人負傷，完畢。」一名傘兵中尉跑了過來，報告負傷數。
「好吧。其餘部隊預計能在洞五洞洞到達這哩，命令Alpha班到離這裡5公里遠的友達溫泉飯店，護著蔣中正。」羽下令。
「長官，那個班有一半以上都是斯巴達戰士耶…」中尉撥撥頭髮，急忙補充。

「懷疑啊?我自有安排，」羽收起翅膀，瞪了一下那名中尉，「況且，你不也是Alpha的一員?我沒說錯吧，斯巴達戰士?」
「是，長官。還有其餘要交代的?」
「那個…SCAR-L改裝套件還有幾套??」
「報告，10套。」
「全部把SCAR-L改裝成SCAR-H。把這行轅所有7.62裝滿彈夾。」

(註：SCAR是美軍目前正在研製的模組型戰鬥步槍，分為SCAR-L以及SCAR-H兩種。前者是5.56口徑，後者為7.62口徑。由於民國20年代尚無5.56步槍但這種玩意兒，所以羽才會下令將L型全部改裝為H型。而改裝包，則是單兵攜帶的，能快速的更換槍管，所以美軍經由這組套件，不僅能使用AK制式彈藥，亦或者是北約7.62 NATO，甚至連我中華民國聯勤、中華人民共和國之5.8公厘都能快速配發。)

「用卡曼契。Alpha到時候就可以伴隨著武裝直升機作戰。」羽再次下令。
「了解。」


一名憲兵連滾帶爬的衝進飯店。
「小林?你怎麼…這麼狼狽??」站崗中的憲兵走過去關心。
「小…小李呢?」小林氣喘如牛的問著。
「剛剛帶著幾個營長進去了。」憲兵指了指飯店大廳。
「完了…」小林看了看洋式裝潢的水晶吊燈，暗叫不妙。
「怎…怎麼了嗎?」關心的憲兵環顧四週，似乎沒什麼大不了嘛。
「喂，那個…班長，你有看到剛剛那幾了人的長相嗎?」小林的呼吸稍微緩和了點，著急的問。
「嗄?」
「他們…」小林將嘴靠近班長的耳，悄悄的說了幾句。

「一…一匹狼??」班長瞪大了眼睛，問著。
「是，還有一個拿…狙擊槍的，她是女生…」
「你到底是不是在開玩笑啊?女孩子家扛什麼槍桿子??」
「真的，你自己去瞧瞧就知道啦。」小林站了起來，撲撲身上的泥土，拿起步槍。

「我們走，一半的人獵狼去!!」班長調走了一半的兵力，開始往蔣中正的房間推進。


「你確定房間在這裡??」我問著。
「跟著一堆憲兵走準沒錯。好啦，鋼盔可以拿下來了。


「好，鋼盔下是什麼樣兒??我看看!!」另一對憲兵突然由我們經過的地方竄出，四隻步槍一頂…

「鏮…鏮…鏮鏮鏮鏮鏮鏮。」鋼盔掉落地上，跳了幾下才靜止。

「兄弟們，原來委員長的護衛軍是一群禽獸!!給我拿下!!」那名看起來是他們的領袖的憲兵露出一抹淺笑，得意的大喊。
「免傷人。給他們顏色看看就好。」Kubi身後輕輕的說著。

「呀啊~!!!!」
憲兵一齊衝了上來，在我眼中所看到的這些憲兵，全都提著刺刀。
我直接用槍托敲昏一個。
「咚咚咚咚!!」修諾斯對空鳴槍，「別鬧了!!」他大聲一喊，包括我們，以及二十幾個憲兵在內，全都安靜下來。

「你說，要怎麼才能證明我們是蔣中正的護衛隊?」修諾斯拿著10公斤重的MG3對著那名班長的鼻孔，還故意抖了一下彈鏈，好像在警告：這是一挺上膛的機槍!!
「這個…那個…」那名班長結巴了。
「有人有其他證據證明我們不是?」我也將步槍拿正，指著一公尺前的幾名憲兵。

「進去問委員長就是了!!」那名班長不堪其擾，敲了敲房門，走了進去。

隔了五分鐘左右，「你們進來。」那名班長微笑的走了出來，請我們進去。

「其他人退下。」當我進入房間時，蔣中正身邊還有5來個貼身隨扈，都拿著M32A1衝鋒槍，而蔣委員長自己坐在靠窗的綠色棉布椅子，穿著中山服，料子還不錯嘛。

說穿了，M32是毛瑟手槍的改良型，但是由於耐用，又容易由西班牙進口，所以革命時用這支，北伐時也用這隻，甚至連抗戰了衝鋒槍隊還是用這隻。

「是，長官。」那幾名隨扈乖乖的退下。

「有什麼最新消息嗎?你們能逃出來，我也很訝異。」
「依照歷史，楊虎城會早晨就來『探視』您，我們最好盡早埋伏。」Kubi憑著驚人的記憶力，竟然還能記住國中歷史東西…
「哎唷，歷史被我們這麼一攪和，還有準的?現在就埋伏去，要是那隻猛虎半夜就慾火焚身的來找你…」月影拿起步槍，作勢上膛「叩嚓!!」，又補充了一句「我就讓他吃不完兜著走!!」

「是這樣沒錯，只是…要怎麼打?一人打一個排?」我也提出疑問。
「拜託，一人一個排，全部用槍榴彈炸還有剩的殘兵敗將…」修諾斯也在盤算著。
「沒有關係，」蔣中正笑笑的提醒我們，「進來!!見見你們的新營長!!」他對外面一喊，幾十名憲兵進入房裡，塞的水洩不通。

都是有槓的，中士吧?

「等等你們四個領著他們去作戰，那我…」蔣中正滿臉疑問，到底該跟著打還是往後轉，用力跑?

「免…免了，中華民國還需要你…等等您先行撤退吧。」Kubi推了推手，拒絕蔣中正扛槍上場。
「也是。」他站了起來，「我現在以軍事委員會會長的身分下令，命令貴部隊偕同憲兵部隊，阻擊楊虎成這幫亂軍，掩護重要人士撤退!!」

「遵命。」四人行了個軍禮。


「好了，怎麼部署?」房門外，我拿著一張紙，從口袋中抽出原子筆，畫著。
「我們飯店位於一個T字型的路口，嗯…楊虎城的部隊，由北方來。」我在那兩條道路的北邊畫了兩個大箭頭。
「所以我們要從東方回去，進入西安的…南門，回到第三行轅，繼續打這些叛亂部隊。」月影指著T字型延伸的盡頭，說著。
「指定這裡為獵殺區。」Kubi隨手在岔路中央抹了幾筆。

「你畫的好爛喔…」
「比你好!!」她瞪我一眼。
「這個，那既然獵殺區出來了，分配埋伏位置吧。」月影敲了敲地圖。
「最好能以環狀為主。我去樓頂。」Kubi說著。
「不必了，樓頂一定會被當成首要目標，不如火力大一點，又有精準度的。」我反駁。
「我去吧。」月影自告奮勇，「能領到多少憲兵??」
「這邊有一個排，30人。一人7人吧。我多領2個。」修諾斯提議。
「所以，我守著樓上。」月影沉默不語。

「好吧。剩下我們三個。我守前頭，可以給我一定的主控權嗎?我能夠掌握先機。」他誠懇的問著。
「可以。」Kubi回答。
「不如…這樣如何。」Kubi將圖畫了一下，給我們看。
「左半邊是我們剛剛來時埋伏的地方。我覺得那裡很好。對面的空地有棵樹吧。把那裡當成火力集中的地方。我會在那裡放置集束闊劍地雷，手動引爆。有沒有人有G62?」她問著。

「我有兩顆。」
「三顆。」
「一顆。」我們紛紛交出身上的高爆手榴彈。
「等等我會連同闊劍綁在一起，增強威力。不知道他們有多少人，不過我們可以做最完善的準備。」Kubi點點頭。

「那這些扇型又是幹嘛?」我問。
「這些是射角。我要確保友軍不互擊。所以我再重複一次，月影守5樓頂，飛狐，你和月影隔著一道牆，我守你的後方。修諾斯，你守側翼；關於這個LZ，我會想辦法把羽調過來。」她全部又再解釋了一次。

我帶開憲兵時，覺得這個埋伏方案真是簡陋…不過，沒魚蝦也好，向東北軍報仇的機會來了。

----------


## 平川野

戰略簡陋歸簡陋,在我看來能想得出作戰計劃就已經很了不起了~XD

不知道曆史最後會發展成什麼樣子,不過我最擔心的是,曆史一旦改變,未來很多人
的命運就會跟著改變,很可能現在的很多人就不會出現在世上,或者不會作出現在曆
史中說記載的事情了;亦或者發展為多元宇宙,那所做的一切也都是無用功啊~

----------


## 白袍狐仙

2-5 伏擊
「這裡是九尾，呼叫狐仙。」身邊的耳機響起，一時還搞不清楚狀況。

那是我的代號嗎?怪怪的。

「營長，在叫你沒錯啦。快接。」身旁的憲兵用手肘撞了撞我。眼睛還注視著前方，手中的步槍也沒有放下來。
「喔喔喔，是是是，」我拿起耳機，掛在耳朵上。
「收到。有何貴幹?」
「你到底準備好了沒有啦!!」耳機裡傳來暴跳如雷的聲音。
「呀呃…好了。」

遲早會被這隻母老虎嚇死…
我暗想著，一邊檢查槍榴彈的保險是否開了。

「九尾呼叫樂師。狀況?」
「一切ok，監控中。」月影回答。
「御廚咧?」Kubi繼續用無線電問著。
「好了。不過我有疑問。」耳機傳來修諾斯的聲音，並且總是拌著一絲雜訊。
「請說。」
「御廚到底是幹麼的??用現在的代號就好啦??難道你要我把東北軍全部當成柴雞柴魚料理??」

(作者小編：讀者之中有人綽號為柴雞或柴魚的，對不起。(90度大鞠躬))

「這是依照…算了，守好你的位置。」
「了解。」修諾斯無奈的回答。

無聊的監視工作，又持續了將近20分鐘，並且破天荒的，我睡著了。該死的是，還帶著耳機。
「1…2…3…呼叫!!」很顯然的，三個人一起把我挖了起來。
「嗡…」尖銳的聲音由右耳傳來，耳鳴了。
「有…有何貴幹…天阿…」我趕緊拿起下垂的步槍，並且在自己的臉上捏了一把，不能再睡了。

我趕緊將耳機戴上左耳，右耳起碼要聽不見個5分鐘。
「這裡是九尾，呼叫狐仙。目前呢…包裹已可以由望遠鏡觀測，但是呢…跪部隊中有一名軍官正在睡覺，又知道他似乎是個斯巴達戰士，耳朵蠻靈的，所以我們不得不用大聲功的方式叫他起床。」到這哩，Kubi幾乎是裝成很嗲的聲音跟我說話，雞皮疙瘩幾乎落了滿地，「怎麼樣，呼叫狐仙??」
「有!!請…請說…」我用步槍上的3背瞄準鏡稍微看了一下，約略可以看到人影。
「等等再睡你就知道了，要你好看!!」
「是是是…」

「這裡是樂師，請求清點敵軍人數。」我抬頭項上一望，月影正在5樓頂，靠著圍欄，用望遠鏡望著。
「請求核准。」
「…敵軍大約2個連。」
「是喔。」我漫不經心的回答，瞄準鏡中朦朧的影子轉為清楚。

「碰，咻──」一個聲音竄進耳朵，那是…
「照明彈!!不要動!!不要直視照明彈!!」我用無線電大喊，警告所有人。

照明彈道了最高點之後，開始緩緩落下，蹦出耀眼的光輝。
「到底是從哪來的…」我暗自想著，馬上就化為行動。
「狐仙呼叫九尾。」
「收到，請說。」
「這些天殺的照明彈到底是怎麼來的?」
「有可能從第四行轅打到這裡嗎?」
「有可能…還是他們自己攜帶照明彈，用輕型迫擊炮發射??」我繼續推論下一個可能性。
「那不就…」修諾斯欲言又止，輕型迫炮的威力不是沒有領教過。
「樂師，繼續看看，敵軍有沒有迫炮?」
「這裡是樂師，收到，請給我一點時間。」

2分鐘後…
「呃…這裡是樂師，有好消息、也有壞消息。」
「壞消息先講。」Kubi命令。
「確認，有輕型迫炮；好消息則是，楊虎城似乎要興師問罪，本人也自己來了。」
「很好。希望西安事變能在今晚就結束。」
「等等。這裡是御廚，可以目視包裹。」
「收到。到時候你先開火。」


「長官，蔣委員長真的住這飯店?」楊虎城身後的士兵問著。
「嗯。等等你們包圍這間飯店，我要來個大審問!!」楊虎城摸了摸他的八字鬍，冷笑道。
「長官，那我們快點。」
「嗯…各位，動作快，戰鬥隊形!!」身後的士兵全部步槍上膛，排成方陣。


「長官，他們…他們有所動作了…會不會發現我們了…」身旁的憲兵焦慮的說。
「這是你第一次上戰場??」我轉過頭去，問著他。
「嗯…」
「小時後有沒有玩過騎馬打仗??」
「有…」
「班長，就是那種感覺，好好幹!!」

「這裡是九尾，要事下達。等等御廚開火後，樂師將槍榴彈對準迫砲轟擊，如果不行，換成狐仙重新填裝槍榴彈，往地面射擊。再不行，只能看我的了…」
「這裡是樂師，由星光夜視鏡看來，敵軍只有200公尺遠了。需要現在射擊??」
「這裡是九尾，否定請求。等到隊伍的一半都通過御廚時，他自會射擊。還有，全體人員，戴夜視鏡。」
「有沒有夜視鏡都沒差吧…」我將夜視鏡摘下，環顧四週，又將夜試鏡戴上。
「沒差嘛…反正眼睛都改造過的…機槍，機槍手咧??傳過去給他。」我命令身旁的中士。

「戴上。」
「是…哇…這玩意兒叫什麼來著??」
「夜視鏡。」
「真的…」
「不要出聲。」我又命令，看著越來越接近的敵軍，越來越擔心。


「長官，前面就是飯店了。需要先用迫炮射他個兩炮嗎??」楊虎城身旁的兩名砲手邪笑道。
「好阿，不過射頂樓就好，先把委員長叫醒就好。」楊虎城緊接著，又是一陣狂妄的笑聲。
「長官，準備好了，」一名填彈手拿出迫擊砲彈，將炮管底部的擊發模式改為「重力落下擊發」，另一名砲手則瞄準了飯店頂樓。
「長官，可以發射了嗎??」
「哈哈哈，好!!」楊虎城又摸了摸自己的八字鬍。
「發射!!」填彈手已經將一隻耳朵摀了起來，另一手則放開了砲彈。
「磯─」
賭局開始了。

(作者小編：重力擊發模式，即為電影中常看到的，把迫砲彈丟入彈管後落到底部，即會即發。由於模式的切換，會使得在重力擊發的狀況下，底部已有撞針，就會將砲彈瞬間擊發出去。)


西北第三行轅上空響起運輸直昇機直昇機有規律，而嘈雜的聲音。
「這裡是老鷹一號，請求降落許可。」
「否定。這裡沒有夠大降落場。為持60公尺高度，空拋物資。」無線電中，傳來羽的聲音。
「了解。目前人員先下。」直昇機拋出鋼索，下面則有士兵將鋼索固定。
「站艙門!!」機工長站在艙門旁，大聲喝令，另一手還抓住直昇機，到時候自己沒有謢具就變成站艙門的一員，不摔死才怪。
「沒跳過直昇機耶…」機工長面前的機降步兵戴著棉布手套，拿著SCAR步槍，害怕的說。
「今天就讓你見識見識，下去!!」
那名機降步兵只好抓住繩索，喊起空軍跳傘的口號。
「下去!!」機工長踢了一下那名士兵的屁股。
「Arch Thousand, Look Thousand, Reach Thousand, Pull Thousand, Check Thousand!!嘎阿~~~~~~~~」當他喊完全部的口號，發現還沒有著地，口號聲轉為慘叫。

(作者小編：這口號的意思請容我解釋解釋~
Arch Thousand：雙手張開，從運輸機艙門跳出。
Look Thousand：看著自己的右胸胸口，確認主傘的釋放拉把。
Reach Thousand：雙手置於胸前，右手抓住主傘拉把，左手輔助保持身體平衡。
Pull Thousand：雙手張開，拉扯主傘拉把，展開降落傘。
Check Thousand：把頭朝右轉確認後方，並且檢查降落傘有沒有打開。
※以上內容取自《戰鬥聖經2》第121頁，上田  信著，星光出版社出版。)

「幹…這種士兵能上場喔…繼續，繼續!!」那名機工長小聲的罵了髒話，要求其餘士兵跳機。
「天啊…」指揮室中的羽聽到這聲慘叫，捏了一下臉。難道新中國的步兵真的這麼…嫩??
「現在我命令剛剛直昇機上，下士以上的階級，請轉乘卡曼契直昇機，有一項重要任務。


隨著一聲悶響，迫擊炮管膛炸了。周圍的士兵，包括楊虎城在內，全都倒在血泊中。
「他們認定這是意外。」遠方，Kubi的狙擊槍槍管正冒著煙。
「太強了吧，真的…真的中了迫擊炮的砲管，打破炮管了，強耶!!」月影欣喜的大叫。


「快點，扛走指揮官!!其餘的砲手…算了算了，繼續前進。」一個連長下令。當楊虎城有個什麼萬一，他就是候補的。
「阿慶，這是不是埋伏??」另一名連長問著。
「這種迫炮都用了5年了，不壞掉才怪…還好剛剛站的夠遠。」阿慶說著，一邊往前走。

「長官，開始包圍!!」
「Don Don Don Don Don!!」機槍沉悶的聲音響起，行動開始!!
「棍!!」
「棍!!」兩枚槍榴彈分別由我和月影的槍口噴出。
「有埋伏!!還擊!!」

兩軍互擊，將現場交織成恐怖的煉獄。到處都傳來新兵的嚎叫聲、傷兵的哀嚎聲，還有重武器頻頻開火的聲音。

「繼續裝槍榴彈!!」我對月影喊著。
「了解，好好幹!!」
我在充滿彈殼的地面尋找著掉出口袋的槍榴彈。
「噢…」我右手一縮，被剛剛第上滾燙的彈殼所燙到，左手仍然頑固的拉住扳機。

「滴滴滴滴滴!!」引線的聲音傳進狙擊手的耳裡，遠方的闊劍地雷隨著一堆沒有保險的手榴彈爆炸，火光沖天，許多的屍塊彈跳飛散。
「轟!!」Kubi獰笑著，開火，扯掉一名東北軍的腿，那名士兵哭喪著臉倒地不起，隨即被一排子彈掃過，爆出一片片血霧。
「攻擊!!攻擊!!還有士兵!!!」我對著身旁的機槍手喊著。
「我知道，沒有彈藥了!!」
「給你!!」他身旁的憲兵一手摀住耳朵，另一手將身上的彈藥塞給他。
「乒!!碰!!」轉眼間，那名憲兵雙眼大張，頭盔被子彈開了一個洞，顫抖的手仍然握著那個彈夾。
「好好…利用他…」那名憲兵說完，離開了人世。
「可惡!!」我用餘光看著那名機槍手將彈夾插上，轉眼間，彈殼又源源不絕的噴出。

「真的…沒彈藥了，手槍，手槍!!」趴在獵殺區中的一名東北軍起身要抽出手槍，突然之間，頭被一發威力強大的彈藥扯斷，掉落地板。
「咚…碰。」殘破的身軀先是向前跪下，之後上半身緩緩倒下。
「轟!!轟!!轟!!」Kubi仍與身邊的士兵繼續開槍，獵殺未死的士兵。

「Don Don Don Don Don Don Don…」修諾斯左手架在機槍之上，緊閉左眼，右頰貼在機槍上，隨著火光的噴出一直後跳。
「怎麼還有!!」他大喊著，繼續掃射著。
「長官，用囉!!」他身旁的憲兵將他背包中的反坦克火箭筒拿出。
「會用嗎?」他頭也不回，繼續按著扳機，迷彩色的頭巾帶子跳動著。
「會!!」
「全部趴下，小心暴風!!」修諾斯警告著，並未察覺前端散熱管中的槍管已經發紅，冒出些微的白煙。
「咻──轟!!」那名憲兵起身，火箭彈由管中噴出，炸飛了幾名士兵，「呀阿!!」火箭筒掉落地上，修諾斯轉頭看了一下那名憲兵。
「你…」他看到那名憲兵胸口中了三五槍，臉色蒼白，嘴角掛著一條紅色的小河。
「快趴下。」他立即起身將那名士兵向後撲倒，繼續回到他的崗位─機槍殺敵。
「我…要死…了對不…咳…對…」那名憲兵伸出手按住胸口…馬上被染紅，樹叢的草地被染成一片片的紅色。
「不過…有殺敵…有為國家盡力…不枉此生…」那名憲兵仍自言自語，臉色漸漸變成慘白。
「別亂說，我們有最好的軍醫，你難道不相信科技??」修諾斯的淚水緩緩留下，聲音卻故作堅強，「這才是…血染的風采…」他暗想著。

「營長…我好冷…未來到底是什麼樣子??」那名憲兵發著抖，緩緩問著。
「不…不要再說了!!」修諾斯的槍口本來由幾分鐘前的全自動變成了點放。
「喂…喂!!」修諾斯轉過頭去，看到的卻是留有餘溫的屍體。

「你完蛋了。」獵殺區中，仍有士兵頑強的抗戰，在屍體堆中緩緩的瞄準樓上趴在鐵杆的敵軍。
「碰。」他射擊了，「哇阿!!」那名憲兵摔了下來。
「射擊!!」
「咚咚咚─咚咚!!」另一名軍乖官則是用前所未有看過的武器對他射擊，他馬上感到背部被人打了幾拳，幾秒後變成一陣陣的疼痛。
「可惡…」他在憤恨中，昏睡而去。

「數人頭!!」耳機響起。
「是…」我開始點著還活著的士兵，回報。
「這裡是樂師，陣亡一人，負傷九人。」
「這裡是狐仙，陣亡三人，負傷一人。」
「這裡是九尾，陣亡零人，負傷零人。」
「這裡是御廚，陣亡四人，負傷兩人。」
「共陣亡八人，負傷十二人。步槍排的戰力還剩下40%」
「天阿…趕快撤退…」我暗想著。

「這裡是樂師，又有…一個營，一個營的部隊!」
「快點，開始徹退!!」
「不必了…你看…」身旁倖存的憲兵指了指天空。
「測試，測試…ok，我們是老鷹一到五號，目前狀況由我們接管，亞斯克雷比奧斯會幫助你們撤退。」
「有一個營的軍隊，請求攻擊。」
「塔里荷!!收到，開始獵殺。」耳機傳來歡呼聲，那是月影那個樂天鬼；拌著機槍以及武器的開火聲，遠方的敵軍開始倒下。

(作者小編：塔里荷Tallyho：目視確認。)

「等等…亞斯克雷比奧斯…Asclepius…那不是醫學之神??」我問。
「沒錯。」老鷹號的駕駛笑了出來。
「有任何的醫療物資，電擊器，手術刀等??」
「嗯。全套喔。隊上有任何軍醫嗎??」
「我就是。醫學之神什麼時候到??」
「兩分鐘後，好好享受科技吧。」


「蔣委員長，快上機吧。」修諾斯的頭巾被直昇機吹的劈啪作響，催促著蔣委員長。
「傷兵去找飛狐報到。」
我坐在直昇機的裡層，檢視著那些負傷的士兵。
「手臂擦傷、大腿骨中彈、右手骨折、氣胸、蜘蛛膜下出血…」我一個個看著那些傷兵，真想丟顆「芭樂」手榴彈全炸了他們，就不用這麼麻煩了…


「可以…休息了…」月影脫去迷採服中，被染成些許紅色的內衣背心。
「噓…只有一個人現在很生氣…」休諾斯擦著機槍，提醒月影。
「對喔，況且，那個人從來沒有生氣過…」
「我靠~~~這麼多傷兵要開刀開到民國幾年啊~~~~~~~~」從隔著走廊的另一端的房間裡，傳來了一陣悽慘的叫聲。

----------


## 孤狼

yahoo ~ 

終於有新的文章阿 ~ 

大力支持 ~ 

不過 ... 話說回來 ... 

在手術室開刀的是誰阿 ??

狐仙 ~ 加油阿 !!

----------


## 平川野

治療傷員是軍醫的職責哦,飛狐你認命吧~

回想一下和星聯的戰鬥,月影,KUBI和虎兒都是被你從死亡線上拉回來的,優洛的手
殘和我的身體大面積燒傷也是你一手解決的~所以了,幾個傷兵對你來說是小意思
了~不要哀怨了~

實在不行就施展群體的"聖十字醫療"吧~那樣多省事~(未來軍醫=聖祭司!?XD(炸
飛))

----------


## 白袍狐仙

2-6 轉捩點
「報…報告!!」一名渾身浴血，身中四槍的下士衝進羽的指揮室，臉色蒼白、面色驚恐的他，手上的步槍還在微微冒著煙。
「西北的OP被突襲了…東北軍…攻擊了…」那名下士說完，昏死過去，倒在地板上，身旁的血印越擴越大。

(作者小編：OP，即觀察哨；還有…我會不會太多話了…)

「軍醫，叫軍醫!!」羽扛起那名下士，修諾斯立即衝進房裡，大聲喝到：「大膽叛軍，竟敢…人…人咧??誰叫軍醫??」他將機槍微微下垂，尷尬的問著羽：「上…上尉…誰叫軍醫??」
「長官…西北的OP被突襲，這個傳遞軍情的，挨了四槍。」羽架起那名士兵，傷口雖然已經微微的止住了血，但是仍有血水不停的滲出，地上已經沾滿片片血花。

「好…我去叫飛狐來。」修諾斯受不了這種血腥味，捏住了鼻子，轉身走出了指揮室。


「出事了，長官，出事了!」修諾斯衝進第三行轅視野最好的瞭望台。

這座瞭望台位於行轅的正中央，高約五層樓。木質的地板雖然感覺有些不牢靠，但是推測應該是放置輕型迫擊炮的砲台。沒有屋頂使這裡的駐軍得承受日曬雨淋，不過由於視野太好了，所以我被Kubi還有月影一起拉來駐守。

「別吵。」我習慣性的揮揮手，正有一項更需要專注的任務等著我們。
「可是…」
「等等。」我頭也不回的，注視著狙擊鏡。

300公尺外的OP，火光沖天，顯然遭到重兵攻擊。我由8倍步槍狙擊鏡中的小小圓圈瞄準了一名身穿卡其色軍服的敵軍。那名敵軍的位置顯然比其餘的士兵往前許多，而且戴的不是鋼盔而是有青天白日帽徽的軍帽。那名敵軍身旁的火光閃閃，一排排的子彈追著他，卻都沒有射中，反倒是身邊的士兵一個個倒地。
「帶頭衝鋒，好像是指揮官吧。」身旁的Kubi輕輕喊著。
「交給我。」我隨口應答，槍口上揚了些，瞄準頭部，扣下扳機。

那名指揮官瞬間停下了動作，跌落地上，倒臥在血泊之中。身旁的士兵見到這一刻，馬上由衝鋒轉為找掩蔽。
「厲害，看我的。」月影也拿起突擊步槍。
「狙擊鏡只有3倍，可以嗎??」Kubi冷冷的問著。在光學瞄準鏡這方面，我們的步槍她甚至了解的比我們更多。

「行。等等…有狙擊手，似乎看到我們了。」
「轟!!」Kubi的肩膀一震，M14的腳架也猛烈晃了一下。
「失準了。抱歉。」她再度將頭往右彎，眼睛的注視焦點變成瞄準中的獵物。
「轟!!」

我再由瞄準鏡中看著。那名所謂的「狙擊手」頸部被開了一個洞，頭還有身體分了家。而剛剛失準的那一槍，其實打中了那名狙擊手的背部。

「我們的任務是阻止西安事變，不是讓敵人痛苦。所以，盡早結束敵人的生命是我的職責。」

好…好可怕的說法…

「喂，你們幾個慢慢玩，到時候就出人命啦!!」修諾斯歇斯底里的大叫，我不急不徐的轉頭。
「我猜猜…有傷兵，而且是OP的人。是不是??」
「你都知道了還不趕快!!」修諾斯跺腳，「你到底是不是軍醫啊??」
「剛剛我在這裡就看到一個人從OP跑過來，邊跑邊濺血，我已經叫排裡的軍醫去了啦。」
「真的??」
「嗯。」
「那我也來湊一腳吧。」修諾斯架起機槍，也開始在小小的陣地中反擊。


遠方的指揮站中，雖然醫護兵已經抬走見血的士兵，不過這讓羽想起一個非常重要的問題：現代戰士數量開始漸漸不足!!
「決定了…發起突擊!!」他握緊拳頭，絕對不能放過楊虎城!!


「請各位中校回到指揮室一下，戰術研討。」
「搞什麼東西…」胸前的無線電響起，傳進耳朵只有被衣服壓住，悶悶的聲響。
「等等…沒聽到我們現在在幹嘛??」Kubi將目光轉回胸口的無線電，抄起無線電大罵。
「小心，有狙擊手!!」我扛起步槍，準備還擊。
「來不及了，趴下!!」月影卻撲了過去，直接將Kubi推倒在一旁。
「咻啪!!咚嗖!!」跳彈不斷的亂跳著，隨後又有更多的子彈蜂擁而至。
月影一面用身體謢住Kubi，一面嘶吼：「敵人在哪裡阿，你快給我打，給我打!!」他對我吼著，我卻看不到任何子彈發射的火光。

「聽…聽到了嗎…」我停火了，轉而代之的是恐懼。
「隆隆隆隆…」柴油引擎的聲音呼嘯而至。
「有戰車!!」Kubi用手肘撐起身體，由口袋拿出一個綁著紅色絲線的10發彈夾
「起碼用這個能擋一下。」她將尺寸有些不合的彈夾塞進M14，準備瞄準。
「你們也用槍榴彈。等等打多少是多少。還有，修諾斯，你去OP幫忙。這邊機槍的準度會奇差無比，在這裡打也不是意思。」Kubi又下令。
「了解。我呼一下。」我拿起胸前的無線電，順勢按下發話鈕。
「了解。」修諾斯說罷，也滑下木梯，往前線OP奔去。

「呼叫前線官兵，有可能出現裝甲車，允許使用火箭筒等重型武器。」
「了解，感恩喔，終於可以大開殺戒。」前線OP的是官兵傳來回音，並且伴隨著SAW的開火聲。
(作者小編：SAW，班用型輕機槍，美國目前服役的是M249，火力為M16A2的12倍。)

「準備好囉…」Kubi將狙擊槍架好，左手扶在托上，右手食指則伸直，微微靠在扳機上。
漫長的等待總是叫人難耐。
終於，引擎聲越來越大，竄出了一輛不像是戰車的身影。
「開火!!」月影下令。
「嘎轟!!」由狙擊槍發出的不再是以往的怒吼，而是摧心裂肺的奪魂聲。

遠方的裝甲車停了下來，冒出熊熊烈焰，隨著裡面的人員逃出，裝甲車應聲爆破。
「停火，長官，停火，不是西北軍，是M3美國裝甲車!!」修諾斯大喊，Kubi原本的食指鬆了，「真的耶…」由我們的狙擊中可以看出，那些是美國軍隊!!

「你看!!」月影指了前方，更多的M3由樹叢中開出，OP上方則是搖曳著白旗，隨後，一個粗糙的嗓音溜進無線電，洩了出來。
「這裡是美國狼犬式航母海軍陸戰隊，聽到請回答。」
「呃…收到，這裡是中國基因戰區，這個行轅由我們控制。最高階級為中校。」
「了解。我是羅特中將。以後一齊作戰。」

搞什麼…我還以為校級斯巴達戰士戰士上戰場這種是只有中國才有，沒想到連老美也有!!

「了解。帶來多少兵種??」Kubi繼續問著。
「大約一個旅。3000人。一堆援軍還在陸上，只是我們這個衝前頭的裝甲車連先到而已。」
「幹…一個旅，美國真是太凱啦!!」羽也插話。
「上尉，留點口德。」我痛罵，繼續詢問有關援軍的消息。
「你們剛剛罵髒話?嗯…沒關係，軍人就是要粗曠點，哈哈!!而我們航母戰鬥群擋在東海，距離上海大約只有50公里，一方面幫你們擋住日本軍隊，剿共，一方面我們也可以多做點練習好殺敵!!」那名自稱是中將的指揮官笑著回答。

「是喔…」那為什麼打算攻擊我們??
「嗄?還有剛剛抱歉啦，我們的預警機一路看到西安城內東北的、還有西南的行轅都沒有動靜，以為那才是佔領區，這裡火光閃閃，不攻擊打哪裡??」羅特又笑著說，些微尖細的嗓音與說話口氣很不搭調。

天啊…真的是老狐狸…我們在想啥他都知道!!
我和月影互看了一眼，面面相覷，露出不可置信的表情。
「冒昧請問一下…您也是斯巴達戰士嗎??中將??」還是月影比較會巴結，講話口氣緩和很多。
「你先讓我進行轅在說吧。這他媽的M3熱死了。」羅特又回答。
「喂，快跳進來!!」那輛行轅外的M3砲塔稍微轉了一下，後方的撘載艙門緩緩展開，其餘剛剛被擊燬的車上戰鬥班士兵跳上戰鬥車。
「呼叫308OP，308OP，開城門，開城門。」
「是，長官。」300公尺外的OP裡有名小兵將門鏈用攪盤慢慢旋開，發出刺耳的聲音。


「飛狐中校，幸會。」
「Kubi。」
「我是修諾斯，少校。」
「SF月影中校。」
「斯巴達戰士羽，上尉。」
(作者小編：SF，特種部隊簡稱。)
我們一一和羅特握手。
羅特大約有175這麼高，略帶灰色的肌膚顯然是被雪泥染黑。戴著眼鏡，瞳孔是清澈的水藍色。最顯眼的莫過於一對白色的尖耳朵。身上有些微破損藍黑色的巷戰迷彩服代表他真的上過戰場。腰間掛著一把手槍，還有五、六個被用加長彈夾掛在腿掛上。
「我是羅特，海軍中將，斯巴達一代戰士，白狼。」
「看的出來…」Kubi打量著他，「這是什麼武器??」
「G18，很老的東西。不過阿，真是好用。」羅特將腿掛中的手槍抽出。
「其餘的援軍呢??在哪裡了??」修諾斯問著，發言時還不忘行禮。
「不必多禮，阿哈，這不就是了嗎??」「白仔」指著天空。

運輸機劃過天空，點出朵朵傘花。
「這些武裝是??」
「美國最新的光束步槍。嗯…只要充電就好了，只要白日有太陽，能量還能增幅喔。我們在烈日下測試，300公尺遠最多可以貫穿3個光譜纖維頭盔喔!!」羅特微笑著，比出三跟手指。
「厲害耶。」
「喔…對了。我的步兵可能到了要用午膳的時間了。」羅特將手槍放回腿掛，仰望著天空那群步兵。
「你起碼投下來的也有兩個連!!我們中國佬也只有帶一個禮拜的口糧!!」我指著天空大喊，一副「萬事不可能」的口氣。
「有餐車阿。」羅特指著最後投下的一大包補給，又笑了。

「天阿…你們開運輸機的都是空姐喔…除了帶武器還有帶麵包來…」月影跌坐地上，不禁佩服美國的補給能力。
「好了，跟我進來吧。沒有冷氣，但是有電扇。」修諾斯開著玩笑
「12月你吹什麼電扇阿!!」Kubi輕拍了一下修諾斯的頭，羅特又是一陣大笑。

我也跟著笑了幾下。但是，為什麼張學良的行轅都沒有發動攻擊?

----------


## 平川野

又出現一隊斯巴達戰士~!?再這樣下去抗日戰場要被未來戰士們占滿了吧?XD

----------


## 孤狼

看來 , 張學良遇到大麻煩了 ....... 

一堆的巴斯達戰士阿 ......   

我也要被改造拉 ~~~~   :忙:   我要進戰場 !!!!!!!!!    :小惡魔:  

(迷 : 不可能的拉 ......   狐仙哪裡這麼容易放你進去阿 !!!    孤 :   :暗地中~靈光一閃:   :哭:   )

----------


## 白袍狐仙

強烈建議：請先在閱讀本章節前將兵科那一張用另一個視窗開啟，交互查看。


2-7 計畫已定
「所以，你也是林忠毅上將指定派來的囉?」我一口吸著義大利麵，一邊問著。
「不是啦，我是美國派來的。」羅特點點頭，微笑的看著我們吃著「許久沒有吃到」的熱食。

修諾斯有點不屑一顧眼前的這個美國人，轉頭又繼續瞪著手臂上的美國國旗。
「說真的，沒想到這個夜晚真是漫長…差點就能把楊虎城給殺了…要不是當時有一堆小兵擋在前面，狙擊槍彈藥可能不夠，要不然阿…直接就…」Kubi抱怨著。
「對了，蔣中正先生呢?」
「他喔…回南京了，稍早才把他送走耶。」月影回答。
「是咩，那這件鳥事不是結束了?奇怪耶…還不能回南京…」修諾斯也迫切想要回到南京休息。
「可是歷史上…楊虎城是跟蔣中正接觸過才改變向上，現在又多個張學良在我們旁邊，怎麼能回南京?除非叫羅特拿核武去炸了西安城….」我低聲辯駁，舌頭卻悄悄掃光午餐。

「嗯…那不然圍城吧。」羅特托腮沉默一會兒後，說著。
「嘎哈哈哈哈…難道…難道你要叫楊虎成下臺?不可能啦!!他是軍閥又不是總統…」
「喔，60年前那個…前中華民國綠黨的總統是吧，嘿，CNN有轉播耶…」羅特也笑了幾下。
「對阿…等一下啦…現在不是討論政治的時候…」我將叉子一丟，認真思考起戰略的運用。
「管他的，這是中將的事情囉。請您想辦法囉。我們1350回到指揮室。」


1350，指揮室。
「目前我們部隊的狀況如下。」他拿出一張純藍的圖片。
「這是什麼啊…你根本就沒有把這個行轅北部給印出來!!你根本只有印出西部…」我看著那一張令我們的臉都變成「囧」字的圖。
「北邊把M3調過去就可以守住了。而西部要和由南門進來的軍隊會合。」

「報告!!報告!!張學良…他親自出馬，帶著一堆士兵來找碴了…」
「多少人?」羅特鎮靜的問著。
「約50來人!!」那名士兵繼續說。

「報告長官，要不要『這個』?」
「叩嚓!!」那名士兵手中的光束步槍上了膛。
「暫時不用。對了，修諾斯，你和飛狐去看看。」
「了解。」我們倆同時說出。


「IaDo(日語：這個)…你覺得要不要開槍阿?」修諾斯的頭巾被強境的風勢吹的劈啪響，稍稍掩蓋的他的聲音。
「還真的是親自出馬耶。」我看著張學良以及他身後的騎兵隊，緩緩走向城前的鐵絲網。
「長官，到底要不要開槍?」身旁另一名拿著光束步槍的美軍用生疏的中文問著。
「等等。那是什麼?」我指著前方，騎兵隊似乎有了動作。

遠方的張學良騎著一匹白馬，神情落寞，頭微低著，軍帽掩蓋了他的臉頰，而身後一名騎著馬的士兵則拿出一大面白旗，揮舞著。
「白旗…」修諾斯扣在槍機上的手鬆了，疑惑的看著張學良。
「難道他們投降了?」
「不可能吧…」
「那不用打了…收包包回家…」身旁的士兵議論紛紛。
「我們…進…」遠方的騎兵隊，傳來微弱的聲響，隨即又被身旁士兵給打斷。

「全部安靜!!」我吼著。
全部在OP內的士兵都安靜了下來。

我伸長了耳朵細聽，一般的士兵是不太可能聽的到這麼微小的聲音。
「我們…投降啦…請讓我們…進去!!」細微而令人震撼的聲音不斷撞擊我的耳膜，連我自己都不相信事情會演變成這個樣子。
「你聽到了嗎?修諾斯?」我轉頭問。
「不…不可能…」
「事情擺在眼前。多叫2個排來，全副武裝，出去查清楚。」我下令。


「吱啦──」鐵門發出沉重而尖銳的聲響，我和修諾斯站在鐵門旁。
「準備囉…」
「300公尺而已，好說!!」修諾斯回過頭來，對我比了大拇指。
「嗯。但是…你那把…5公斤…」我指了指修諾斯的重機槍。
「可以可以，免擔心…」

鐵門逐漸的拉開，我將手中的槍機一放，輕響提醒我，子彈上膛。
「準備…衝衝衝!!」我下著命令，率先衝出鐵門。

遠方的張學良似乎反應不過來，愣了一下。
他身後的騎兵似乎想要掏槍射擊，我連忙出言嚇止。
「不是來投降的嗎!!你發射你就完蛋了!!」我邊跑邊喊。
「咚咚咚咚咚!!」我怕語言不夠力，又對空鳴了五槍。

當我們團團包圍那50人後，修諾斯將機槍背在肩上，雙手抵著膝蓋，氣喘如牛的問著：「現在…到底…是什麼狀況阿…」
「很簡單，放下武器，Discarry or die!!」我目光不離張學良，他也用那瞇瞇眼瞪著我。
「好久不見了…」他回答。
「才一天半，不算久。」我看著他，槍口仍然指著他的頭。
「蔣委員長呢?」
「回南京了。」這次，換成修諾斯回答。

等等。
張學良的雙頰似乎有淚痕。
「呃…你哭過?」我問著，態度軟化了點。
「沒。」
「發生什麼事情?」換成修諾斯問。但是，他的MG3仍然對準張學良。
「絕對要蔣中正小心楊虎城!!他是個共黨黨員!!他說要殺了蔣委員長，這幾天他甚至…甚至…用槍口指著我的頭，要我連署參加暗殺蔣中正的行動!!」他說著，哽咽了。兩行精瑩的淚珠不爭氣的滾下。

「歷史上有這一段?要殺蔣中正的喔?」我轉頭問著修諾斯。
「你才是中國人耶…」修諾斯將左臂的美國國旗亮出。

都忘了，修諾斯是美國派來支援的…

「相信我!!」張學良用袖子擦了擦眼淚，對我心戰喊話。
「還有，讓我進去。我要跟你們的指揮官說清楚。」他將背上的中正式步槍拿下，丟在地上。
「嗯。」我對修諾斯使個眼神。

他拿起地上的中正式步槍，用無線電呼了基地。
「這裡是修諾斯，這個…先讓我們進去。」
遠方的鐵門打開，這麼做，是引狼入室嗎?


「你有幾萬軍隊?」指揮室中，羅特和張學良隔著一張桌子互望。羅特雙手抱胸，藍色的瞳孔瞪著張學良。桌子上擺滿地圖、無線電、還有每個人的手槍。

「大約28萬。還有一些駐紮在城外。楊虎城有40萬左右。」張學良看著我們，只有他自己是「純種人類」，顯的有些不自然。
「3000人打400000?」Kubi問。
「我很願意幫你們，蔣委員長畢竟是我的上司以及導師。但是我們打起來，不知道誰會贏。」
「這我不幹…到時候回不了家…」我搖搖頭。
「不會。軍閥的定義是什麼?那就是為了利益而聚集起來的兵力。擒賊先擒王，只要能把楊虎城給做了，說不定400000軍隊就會自動潰散。」羅特回答，手指向楊虎城所在的第一行轅。

「那我們能做的，就是用優秀的裝備，先把楊虎城做了。」Kubi托腮回答。
「其實我們可以從城內包夾。」我看了地形圖後，作出結論。
「不對。我豁出去了。我先去和楊虎城談判。借我一把手槍。我去把他給做了。之後在想辦法連絡你們，趁我還有命時把我救出去。」張學良站了起來。

「好吧，暫定計畫就是如此。那調度軍隊?」羅特問。
「不必。其實楊虎城在12個小時前已經被我打到送醫…說不定羅特你派個兩架B2丟兩粒炸彈之母就OK啦。」Kubi當著羅特的面說。
「但是我們的任務是『訓練未來軍隊』不是說歷史你想怎麼改就怎麼改。」羅特反駁。
「是喔。本來還想在日本廣島丟氫彈的…」我雙手在腦後，翹起二郎腿。
「好啦，別鬧了。剛剛說調度怎樣?」月影頭抬了起來，發問，接著又乾巴巴的望著地圖。
「用張學良先生的計畫當作主要計畫，Kubi中校的當備案。」
「OK啊，你說的算。」我點頭，這個羅特，領導能力還不錯嘛。

又陷入沉默。
「拜託。考慮個任務時間也要這麼久?夜襲大好!!」修諾斯等的不耐煩了，搖搖手中的鋼杯，將裡面的開水一仰。
「夜襲可以考慮。但是怕自己人打自己人；光束步槍的穿透力恐怕也是問題。我是擔心到時候隔街打巷戰，自己人灌死自己人。」羅特指著外頭正在用手槍練靶中的士兵。
「所以，到底要怎麼辦?」修諾斯老大不爽的拍了一下桌子。
「想辦法分批修理?」我提議。
「ok。等等…」羅特將藍芽耳機按下了開關。
「這裡是羅特。鷹眼，可以給我們上空的狀況嗎?」
「這裡是鷹眼，隨時待命。資料傳輸，請稍後。」「鷹眼」回答，看來應該是預警機。
「嗶嗶─嘎，嚓─」辦公桌後的隨身印表機開始動作，不消五秒，一張全彩軍事地圖出來了。
「這個，是他們的基地周圍。我們可以考慮使用ECM，讓他們無法與行轅內部聯繫。而光束步槍嘛…我的士兵有紅外線瞄準器，即使躲在掩體後的，一樣能用穿透力斃了他們!!」羅特想出了兩全其美的計畫。

又是沉默了半晌。
「好吧，那就以張學良先生的意見為主要計畫，修諾斯的計畫當作備案，任務時間?」
「今晚，速戰速決。你那些後面的支援部隊幾時會到?」Kubi雙手抱胸，問。
「喔，那些傢伙阿，那些是MRLS、以及十字軍自走砲、M3A1戰車等等，重裝甲…」

(作者小編：MRLS，即是多管集束火箭發射器。)
「重裝甲玩巷戰，中將，你沒有搞錯吧?」我指了指身後西安城內縱橫交錯的街道，「戰車會卡在街上吧?」
「所以…我不太敢講…」羅特像做錯事的小孩一般。
「真是服了你了…今晚沒問題吧?」月影看了我們幾個，用鉛筆在軍用地圖草草寫上0300~0800的作戰時間。
「好了，預定移動到第四，第三行轅交接口!!」

身後的步槍一支支的上膛，羅特將自己背包裡的一個金屬盒子拿了出來。
「拿去。記住，不要讓別人看見了。要射擊時，拉槍機，扣下扳機，去吧。」
羅特交給張學良一支麥格農自動手槍，「裡面有15發，省著用。」

我第一次感到，離任務成功不遠了。

----------


## Ghostalker

重裝甲打巷戰會卡住嗎.......我見過坦克從樓這邊開進去從那邊開出來啊......重坦+步兵永遠是巷戰無敵組合~~~

順便說說，中國的政體是“人民代表大會制度、人民民主專政”......共産不可能在幾百年內實現.......中國特色社會主義正在向資本主義過渡。當然更深刻的政治問題還是不討論了，呵呵....不過這文章還是不錯的.....唯一的一個我的個人愛好問題就是不喜歡把獸人攙和到這種非常現實的曆史問題裏面.....^w^;;

----------


## 獨

三個代表啊....有點麻煩的說....
狐仙大大.加油啊!!
我也很想打二戰.....

----------


## 白袍狐仙

2-8 行動
西安城，0247
「報告長官，所有機械化步兵上車完畢，準備進行戰鬥。」修諾斯向羅特行了個軍禮報告。
「這裡是B連，我們的MRLS已經於城外預備完成。」
「這裡是C連，十字軍自走砲部署完畢。」
「這裡是航母的…A-10攻擊隊，戰機升空。」

一次湧入如此多的資訊，令人覺得勝利到來了。
「這場爛仗能打贏了。」月影輕拍我的肩，笑答。
「但是…還要看張學良阿…他要是不能暗殺楊虎城，可能整件事情就會很難辦了。」我回答，瞄準鏡中的哨兵正抽著香菸，一點都沒有危機感。
「好了，跟旅部說，包裹送進去了，順便用攝影機錄下敵軍部署狀況。」我看著張學良在那兩名衛兵的護送下，緩緩的進入行轅。

「test，test，這裡是月影中校，耶…狀況還好，開始監控。」我將攝影機打開，月影接話。
「目前發現行轅前的民房群有連級單位進駐，」我將鏡頭轉向掩體前方的街道，「不難發現，全部是他媽的東北軍…」月影有些錯愕，緊接著又補充。

廢話咧…人家40萬部隊是擺好看的唷…

「嗯…民房的狀況還好，但是在行轅的…東南，發現敵軍輕戰車在戰車掩體後龜著…共有3台，主砲應該是…抱歉，這個角度看不太出來；戰車掩體後…是鐵絲網…感覺防禦薄弱…」月影一連串的把看見的情況說出，顯然把我們身後的平民忘了。
「呃…再一會兒就好了，真的，還有…先往城外跑比較好…」我對著民房的主人打哈哈。
「請兩位先生…趕快出去…」約莫40歲的中年男子面露難色，看了看我們兩個的裝備以及長相，又發話了，「不然我要…請對街的來支援了…」

「你敢!!」我順手將步槍對準他。

「磅磅磅，磅磅!!」對街的民房，突然傳出槍聲。
「怎麼回事?」
「我哪裡曉得?」
「兄弟們，走，去看看!!」約莫10幾名的士兵開始往槍聲來源移動。

「靠…你幹嘛開槍阿!!」月影將胸前的槍榴彈塞進槍機中。
「他都拿菜刀衝過來了，沒時間裝消音器，被砍了得不償失啦!!」我回答。
「裝滅音器吧，不然到時候會有更多人!!」月影拿起消音器，熟練的往槍口一轉。
「這裡是先遣隊，接戰，接戰!!」
「這裡是羅特，你們只是偵查，不是火力偵查，還有，沒有開火許可!!」
「你還在玩空軍遊戲喔!!這是陸軍!!先生!!他們人都衝過來了!!」
「衝了，掩護射擊!!」我對著月影大喊，將槍口伸出窗外，順利的幹掉兩三隻。
「感恩，還有，趴下!!」他的槍榴彈馬上在地上爆炸，震天的火光，似乎…

把情況搞的更複雜了啦!!!

「你…哎，算了，繼續，你重火力都用了，我還顧忌什麼?」我將腰間的手榴彈拋出。


張學良又再度出現在第一行轅該死的迴廊上。
「嗯…到底可不可靠阿…」他左手撫著口袋中羅特給他的麥格農手槍，快步穿越僅有鵝黃色燈光點綴的長廊。

他快速的接近目標。他緩緩的將麥格農拿出，又將羅特給他的消音器轉上。
「真的能變安靜嗎?我看唬人的吧…」他暗想著，快速的閃進楊虎城所在的房間。

房間裡，只有楊虎成一人，靜靜的躺在床上。身旁的血漬，可以反應昨晚的惡戰。
「再見。」張學良將頭轉了過去，靜靜的扣下扳機。

「噗!!噗!!噗!!」
「噁阿──」慘叫聲回蕩著長廊。
「這裡是學良，報告，報告，目標解決!!」他將手槍收回風衣，快步走出房間，留下的，只是地上逐漸擴大的血痕…

「媽咧!!他們…他們的輕戰車也要過來了，我們快擋不住了啦!!」Kubi聽見無線電中的悽慘叫聲，搖了搖頭，換上7.62X54彈藥。
「先遣隊全體趴下，火力支援要去了!!」她喊著

一聽是Kubi的聲音，彷彿吃了顆定心丸，我將頭用右手抱著，退回窗後。
「轟!!轟!!轟!!轟!!…」沉悶的槍響由遠方傳來，預料之中會看到的是…
「噢!!」
「呀!!」兩名敵軍分別倒地，死法都是千篇一律，所謂的「爆頭」。
「有狙擊手，小心，弟兄們!!」

可惡…全躲回掩體後面了…
目前變成兩方人馬伺機開槍，但是他們的「量」已經遠勝於我們的「質」。

「拿去!!用用看!!」Kubi的身旁，突然出現一把黑色的，類似M1 Grand的卡賓槍。
「小姐，光束步槍，試試看吧!!」Kubi身旁的狙擊手遞給她。
「謝囉。」她微笑了一下，嘴腳約莫上揚了15度，卻馬上將笑容收回了地窖。
光束步槍屬於上膛坐動，Kubi一拉，發現力到大約7~8磅就能上膛。而伸縮槍托底部黏上了一條毛巾，顯然是長期狙擊的標準配備。
「噁…」毛巾上，存在著男人「體香」，那條毛巾順理成章被Kubi扯掉了。
光學瞄準鏡已經待機，每瞄準一個地方，就會顯示出距離以及建議瞄準點。
「還是靠自己…光束步槍…彈道應該不會偏吧…」
「啪!!」一束光束射出，隨後恢復寂靜。
瞄準鏡馬上抓到了1Km外的敵軍，建議瞄準點在瞄準鏡的左下角閃閃發亮。
「聽你的話試試看吧。」Kubi自言自語的重新瞄準。
「啪!」又是悶響，卻馬上聽到無線電傳來陣陣砲火聲：「那是光束步槍嗎?直接穿透掩體耶!!」月影喊著。
「還有，Kubi，幫我們多解決一點!!羅特，進行的怎麼樣了??」
「這裡是羅特，了解，先遣隊，繼續撐下去!!能想辦法自己出來嗎?還有，全體人員，ECCM開啟，ECM作戰開始。行動組，作戰發起!!」耳機傳來這樣的訊息，羅特對著M3的車長比出行動的手勢。

「恐怕撐不了那麼久!!現在所有的火線都對準我們兩個!!」

「這裡是A排!!施放煙幕彈!!」潛行了這麼久，主力終於開始攻擊!!!!
「收到!!」
「收到!!」
接連幾聲收到聲後，西安城內傳來隆隆的柴油引擎聲。
「所有步兵，開始突擊!!」羅特下令，他乘坐的M3一馬當先在街道上奔馳著，煙幕發射器不斷放出滾滾的白煙。
「發現坦克!!發現坦克!!龍式射擊!!」修諾斯將手中的龍式反坦克飛彈略為瞄準，扣下扳機，飛彈沿著計算好的彈道劃出，掠過了羅特所在的M3，筆直的打中位於前方戰車掩體內的東北軍戰車。

「發射!!TOW3連續發射!!」隨著M3的是M3A1輕戰車，車頂的砲手將扳機一扣，導引的TOW順勢飛了出去，砸中了機槍手。

「快點阿!!他們又發起另一波的攻擊了!!只剩下不到20發的彈藥了!!快快快!!」無線電傳來請求支援聲，把大家的心都逼的一緊一緊。

「兄弟們，跟我來，把民房裡的敵軍滅了!!」掩體後的東北軍班長頑強奮戰，就是拋出一顆手榴彈，丟進了敵軍所在的窗戶邊緣。
「轟!!」民房爆出火光，吹飛了滿地的彈殼，隨後除了裝甲戰鬥聲，屋子裡一片死寂。


「先遣隊!!先遣隊!!聽到回答!!」羅特用M3的窗口隊著外面的敵軍射擊，不忘呼叫兩名隊員。
「會不會…出事了?」修諾斯在M3上，暗暗祈禱這事情不要發生。
「別說這種話!!」Kubi制止修諾斯繼續發表這種觸霉頭的言論。
「修諾斯，你去查查看!!應該在車隊左邊!!」
「是，長官!!」隨著車長把門放下，修諾斯帶著輕機槍躍出M3。

「可惡…你還好吧!!月影!!」我全身是傷的把月影拖出民房。
「拍謝啦!!」我說著台語，比出有著2公分長的指甲的食指，用力往他的人中一刮。
「痛!!」他驚醒了。
「不是叫痛的時候，想辦法與其他的部隊會合才是上策!!你還有彈藥嗎?」
「5發步槍，手槍3個彈匣，45發。」
「我只剩手槍了。」我看了看手中深藍色的Hk23，往巷子裡竄。
「別跑，別跑!!」

該死，敵軍!!

「自己跑了自己跑了!!我想應該能用無線電通知!!」我拿起無線電，卻被雜訊嚴重干擾。
「該不會他們用ECM了?」月影將敵軍幹掉後，繼續循著小路，用著僅存的方向感，往主力部隊逃去。


「奇怪，到底在哪裡?」修諾斯努力的想要找出任何戰鬥聲，任何都好。
遠方傳來自動手槍悶悶的聲響，他毫不猶豫的將自己推上了火線─背起機槍，掏出了手槍之後衝進巷子。


「全體人員、下車衝鋒!!」羅特下令，率先拿了把光束步槍，跳出了M3，M3則是為一旁的士兵掩護，繼續施放煙幕以及用機槍掩護射擊。

「繼續躍進，我重複M3A1戰車繼續躍進!!」羅特帶頭衝向兩排民房之衝的前排，試圖奪取前線敵人的陣地作為掩護。
「報告長官!!零距離戰鬥!!零距離戰鬥!!進入巷戰模式!!」羅特身旁約莫60名的斯巴達二代戰士猶如批著半張人皮的野獸，令人畏懼的衝上前。

「兄弟們，扣扳機!!幹掉死中國佬!!」羅特不落人後的踢開民房木門，率先與其於隊員「切派」攻擊。
(作者小編：關於「切派」，請爬舊文。)

「答答答答!!答答答!!」G18發出破舊卻沉穩的聲音，將房裡的敵軍逐一肅清。
「長官，留一點給我!!」身旁的士兵士氣高昂的大喊，對著下一間民房拋出手榴彈。
「算了，這樣敵軍就應該差不多掛光了!!全體隊員，掩護火力A小組，火力A多帶點槍榴彈手榴彈，把這邊夷為平地!!
「是，長官!!」

躲在牆後的一行人計畫以定，火力A小組的成員全數裝上了槍榴彈。
「1.2.3，掩護射擊!!」一票士兵離開僅存的掩體，用光束步槍對著目標就是一陣狂轟濫炸，A組也沒閒著，隨著伍長的一聲令下，槍榴彈離開了槍口，在遠方化成致命的破片。

「Reload!!Reload!!」士兵大喊，退殼鈕一按，滾燙的彈殼掉出，在地上發出清脆的聲音。
「兄弟們，再一次，之後衝鋒加肅清!!」羅特換上了新的G18彈匣，下令。

「1.2.3，掩護射擊!!」
「Don!! Don!! Don!! Don!!」
「BuDaDaDa!!」
「DaDaDaDa!!」各式武器怒吼，隨後就是衝鋒。

「上上上!!快點，頭壓低，壓低!!」
當戰士們衝出掩體，敵人毫不留情送來的是一排排的機槍彈。
「小心，小心!!」
「呀阿!!」
「哇喔!!」不幸的，兩名排尾的士兵相繼陣亡。
「看到機槍手了，射擊!!射擊!!」士兵凌亂的在筆直街道上衝刺，對著街角的機槍手就是「回報」予以槍榴彈。
「繼續衝刺!!停了下一個陣亡的就是你!!啊!!」羅特喊著，諷刺的是，一顆子彈正中右鎖骨。

「長官，沒事吧?!」士兵們看見羅特的身體一震，接著衝鋒的速度緩慢許多，紛紛詢問。
「呼，呼，中彈而已，繼續!!」羅特拖著肩膀，向前衝鋒，沒發現的是，後方天邊有一架運輸機，緩緩接近。


「ok，你們都知道的，美國這次凱到不得了，真的是到了他媽的假的地步!!就像玩FPS遊戲，突然旁邊冒出搶怪的會不會很幹?」運輸機裡，沒有口德的上尉展著翅膀，扛著M4，你應該知道是誰。

「會!!」士兵清一色的大喊。
「所以，我們現在去把他們搶回來!!好不好!!」
「好!!」
「等一下會落到敵人的後方，那裡是M3A1戰車原本要衝鋒的地方，我們先…哼哼…把那個地方佔領，到時候聯合那些中校，與羅特中將嗆聲!!」

「長官，不過你也要帶傘吧?你的翅膀不是昨天才斷掉?」
「那你要去體會一下什麼是聖十字醫療…」

「好了好了，惡棍們，時候到了，站艙門!!」機工長喊著，傘兵們都將掛鐶掛在機上的鋼索。
「差不多了，風鏡帶上，祝好運!!」
「這裡是美國狼犬式航母海軍陸戰隊指揮官，羅特。請報上所屬國籍以及機種、武裝，不然將遭到擊落。」不知為何，羅特的無線電接到運輸機上，大聲播送出來。

「羅特，這句話早就聽膩了!!中國傘兵啦，我是羽，嘿嘿~好處怎麼能讓美國人全佔盡了?」
「你們沒有授權出動。」
「你是美軍，我們國軍幹麻聽你的?」
羽說完，又看了看全體士兵，稍稍比了手勢之後，將無線電發話孔對準士兵。
「水喔!!」士兵齊聲大喊，接著就是狂笑。
「聽到了吧，嘿嘿，你們的東東夠嗆，但是我們更嗆!!底下見!!」羽說完，切斷了無線電。
「你們都聽到了，不要讓中國丟臉!!」羽大喊，機工長在這時打開了艙門。
「跳跳跳!!跟他們拼了!!」羽身先士卒的躍出運輸機，有了昨天的慘况，他沒有搞笑的翻一圈，反而直挺挺的下墜，馬上飛到了鐵絲網後的目標區。


目標區裡的通訊班，正努力的研究─為什麼無線電突然不能通訊了?
「真是他奶奶的，俺昨天才換電池的咧?今天就捅這麼一個婁子，俺會被楊虎成抓去砰砰的…」山東口音濃厚的通訊官努力試著通訊，卻都徒勞無功。
「就是說阿…守著這裡真是無聊…」身旁的士兵坐在潮濕的地面，左手撐著下巴。

羽在上空聽著他們的對話，實際上，是在等他的部隊統統就位。
「剛剛是誰說…會被楊虎成砰砰的?」羽冷不防的繞到兩名雜兵的身後，不等他們回答，槍托敲了下去。
「早該叫你回家了…」他揮軍前進，不等美軍會合，獨自帶著一個排的中國軍進入鐵絲網後的目標區。


「還有沒有追兵啊…我沒有子彈了…」月影對著我問。
我檢查了一下手槍，回答他：「子彈總是用的比你快…還有，我不知道有沒有追兵喔…」

乾脆丟軍刀算了…
等等。
軍刀…軍刀…我是醫官耶!!就這麼辦!!

「繼續跑，我殿後。」我將月影推向前方，自己則殿後。
「停。那是什麼聲音?」
「兄弟們，上!」
「M3A1，終於到了!!長官，有救了!!」
「有誰還有光束步槍的電池啊?」

聲音就在不遠處!!我們快得救了!!
殊不知雖然近在咫尺，卻有可能被巷道重重阻擋，可能還要花一段時間摸出去。

昏暗的巷子中，卻突然由後面傳來槍響。
「又是敵軍，交給我，月影，跑!!」

我將右手探進腰間的急救袋，翻找著。
優碘、繃帶、剪刀、快點阿…
「別跑!!你這狗娘養的!!」
ok蹦、止血袋、針筒…找…找到了!!

好吧，找一支便宜的…
「一號刀，流星趕月!!」我順勢將手術刀抽出，筆直的揮出。
「我…呃!!」敵軍的胸口插著一支手術刀。
「給你吧。還有，我不是什麼狗娘養的，名字寫在刀上。」我對著那名士兵靜靜的說。
「你…唔…飛狐?」
「笨蛋，胸腔是負壓，有東西刺進去還拔出來…」

我轉頭就走，留下那名只會氣胸而死的士兵。
「你…哼哼…殺了我而已，援軍在後面…」那名士兵滿口鮮血，指了指他的左方。
「接著，飛狐!!還有，來多少殺多少!!」我一時反應不過來，手中卻多出一個彈匣。
彈匣上歪歪斜斜的用立可白寫上039，那是我的代號?
這個彈匣剛剛在民房中還借給月影用的，怎麼會?
裡面已經塞滿28發彈藥，我立即將彈匣插上背在左肩的步槍，快速撤退。
「月影，你怎麼有彈藥?是你!!」當我衝出了巷子，卻看到比我矮一個頭的修諾斯。
「終於看見你了，羅特要我來找你。」他又多給我兩個彈匣。
「不過，為了找你，花了我超久時間的!!」


0436，戰鬥開始96分鐘。西安城，第一行轅外。
目前狀況：負傷42人，八架SAW炸燬，一輛M3遭擊中脫鏈，佔領第一排民房。M3A1已經衝破鐵絲網援助了羽的部隊。逐漸縮小包圍圈。
「快點呼叫張學良把頭壓低!!我們要砲擊了!!」羅特命令身旁的通訊中士。
「但是，長官，這就必須暫時關閉ECM!!」
「張學良才重要!!快點!!小心，手榴彈!!」羅特不忘提醒其餘戰友，將滾進陣地的手榴彈扔了回去。
「是的，長官，密碼?」
「57924514!!」羅特不假思索的報出，又將G18C插上另一個彈匣。


「想辦法連絡其餘城外部隊!! 在這樣下去，我們就要被滅團了!!」相隔50公尺，另一排的民房群中，卻有東北軍頑強奮戰。
「我在試，無線電不通!!」通訊兵一直開闔食指，無線電卻沒有任何的反應。
「頻道調了吧?」
「是，長官。」
「讓開。我去你媽的爛洋貨!!」那名暴躁的軍官用力一拍桌子，無線電回復通訊。
「看吧。」
「長官，我來，呼叫甲旅，呼叫甲旅，這裡是戊排，請求支援；重複，呼叫甲旅，呼叫甲旅，這裡是戊排，請求支援!!」

「張學良，快點找掩體，頭壓低!!還有…把楊虎城的人頭帶出來!!」
「可是，我又要折回去…」
「快!我要切斷通訊了!!」
「啪!!」通訊又切斷了。

「呼叫甲旅，呼叫甲旅，這裡是戊排，請求支援!!」無線電傳來陣陣急迫的請求聲。
「這裡是甲旅，什麼狀況?什麼狀況?」執勤中的東北軍，大聲回覆。
「這裡是甲旅，什麼狀況?什麼狀況?」他又重複了一次，卻毫無回應。
「喂，王八，通知長官，出事情了!!」

不消五分鐘，城外距離西安城15公里的東北軍，開始動作了。


「這裡是羅特，呼叫各火砲部隊。」
「這裡是火砲A部隊，聽的非常清楚。」同樣為城外，卻是武裝精良的美國海軍陸戰隊。
「轟擊座標，894251，重複，轟擊座標894251，連續慢速精準射擊3分鐘，第三方案，徹底殲滅敵軍!!」
「了解，894251，第三方案，慢速、精準，3分鐘。」自走砲的駕駛輕拍身旁用鋼盔壓著頭補眠的士兵。

「預備!!」十字軍自走砲一字排開，25架自走砲的腳架緩緩伸出，撐起砲身。
「瞄準!!」壯觀的畫面出現了：自走砲砲管對準了天空，一齊瞄準。
「預備─射擊!」士兵戴起耳塞，在一聲令下，25架重砲同時怒吼。

「填裝!填裝!」自走砲的砲身開了個洞，砲殼應聲彈出，在地板上響了幾聲之後，停了下來。
另一班官兵立即將砲彈推入了砲身，關起。
「液態推進劑─填裝─射擊!」

之後的三分鐘內，25架自走砲共發射了不下100枚砲彈。

「兄弟們，頭壓低，壓低!!」羅特大喊著，我也將許久沒用，一直掛在背包上的頭盔帶上。

「WEEEEEEE─」砲彈劃破空氣聲，彷彿宣告著勝利的到來。
我們跟前的民房，馬上被炸的皮開肉綻。
「還有第二波砲擊─不要起身!!」我提醒著士兵，一面暗自祈禱，砲彈不要落到我們頭上。


「天阿，他們要把這裡炸了是不是!?」張學良蹲在行轅內的指揮中心，挨著大樑，雙手抱頭。
「少帥，楊虎城師長咧?」身旁的東北軍問著。
張學良暗想著，目前為止，這座受攻擊的行轅內沒有人懷疑他是反賊。
「可能身體不舒服吧。昨天他才跟一堆蔣介石的部隊幹過一場硬仗。」他回答著，想要找個機會，速速溜走。
「少帥!!行轅受損嚴重，防禦出現嚴重漏洞，兩道防線，第一道於凌晨0300發現敵軍交火之後的半小時被攻佔完畢，第二道則是岌岌可危!!而且行轅的東方沒有防禦陣線，鐵絲網已經被敵軍戰車衝破，還有很可怕的事情!!」
「說。」
「天上來了一堆步兵，還有，剛剛的砲擊異常精準，不知道打哪裡來的!!前線士兵有些開始瘋言瘋語，有的說手槍當機槍用、有的人是看見槍口可以發射手榴彈!!還有一些半人半野獸的生物，長官，我是不是在作夢?」
「目前情況?」

張學良越聽越起雞皮疙瘩，原來早上談判的都是狠角色!!

「更有人看到，他們的步槍可以連發，上面都裝了鏡子、還有的步槍沒有彈藥，只會由槍口噴出光芒，之後目標就會陣亡!!戰車的裝甲都是厚的不得了，除了一輛裝甲車被我們打到脫鏈外，其餘都無法阻擋!!長官，光靠子彈不夠了，我們有沒有超級武器?」

「嗯…沒有，靠自己吧。」
他隨便應付了兩句，現在當務之急是如何把楊虎城的人頭帶出去。


「修諾斯少校，沒有彈藥了!!」一名上兵拿了個彈藥箱來找修諾斯。
「你們班上的武裝是什麼?」他一邊問著，一邊用機槍搜尋著目標。
「兩把光束，五把M4 System，一把SAW，三隻反坦克。」
「我的彈藥也快不夠了，這樣吧，先到我的背包去找找。」
「我們等等也要用耶!!你們那個班是什麼東西阿?」修諾斯身旁的士兵也大喊著。
「那你們又是什麼?長官，敵軍!!」上兵一手持槍看著民房外，另一隻手則是在修諾斯的ALICE包包中尋找。

火光四射，哀嚎四起，但是東北軍的哀嚎聲總是比中美聯軍來的大。
士兵們趴在掩體後，用光束步槍傲人的穿透力直接朝著敵區民房的牆壁灌，不消一會兒，鮮血噴濺，偶爾有幾顆手榴彈點綴這個戰爭場面。
「褐色的彈藥袋，彈藥袋!!找不著嗎?」他並沒有發覺槍管謢木發紅，而是關心下屬有沒有彈藥。
「找到了，找到了!!」士兵將彈藥袋中的彈藥倒出。

「拿4個電池回去、5.56拿個一包，150發、彈鏈…」修諾斯看了看自己的武器，又看了看那名上兵的殷切目光。
「這裡有100發彈鏈…」修諾斯由小腿腿掛抽出軍刀，一割。
「回去跟你們長官說，我也很犧牲!!知不知道!!」修諾斯趴回機槍上，繼續奮戰。

「這裡是御廚，彈藥量夠嗎?我不能再提供多少了，背包快空了!」
「我們快撐不下去了!!只剩下80幾發步槍彈!!」月影喊著。
「趴下，有機槍!!」身旁的少尉一個箭步衝了過來，把修諾斯壓制在地上，十幾發的子彈立即由那名少尉身後呼嘯而過。
「感謝…」修諾斯把少尉輕輕推開，卻聽到少尉忠誠的喊：「應該的，長官!」


「我靠…你們剛剛發生什麼事情了?」我用無線電詢問。
「我們遭受機槍攻擊，應該在你的2點鐘方向，請火力支援!!」修諾斯傳出求救聲。
「了解，不過月影，你在搞什麼，封住行轅的出入口，不要讓敵人再度增援!!」我回罵，操起步槍，靠著窗口，順利的點掉機槍手。
「體諒一下別人好不好!我們快沒有彈藥了，敵軍還是一直冒出，直接叫美國空軍丟核彈算了!!」月影月近乎瘋狂的聲音大喊，無線電中傳來陣陣雜亂的槍響，不難想像增援有多少。
「這裡是Kubi，免擔心了。目前開始動作出城。我帶了五架悍馬，全是彈藥…不過…羅特，這是我用官階跟你的士兵壓榨來的，你…不要生氣喔。」Kubi的聲音顯得有些尷尬。

「哈哈，沒關係啦。」羅特笑答，從無線電裡的槍聲判斷，戰鬥應該快結束了。


0502，戰鬥後開始122分鐘，悍馬車運達彈藥，全體人員補給完畢。
目前狀況：負傷69人，一輛M3脫鏈、4具TOW炸燬、M3A1兩台重傷。
「報告長官，第二民房群肅清完畢。」一名美國遊騎兵將鋼盔拿下，用無線電呼叫最新戰況。
「中尉，鞏固這個地方，馬上要進行衝鋒了。」身旁的上尉提醒。
「了解，長官，工兵排正在築起防禦陣地，預計10分鐘內ok。」
「傷兵呢?」
「醫官正在救治，剛剛運補彈藥的悍馬車目前已經運送傷兵回去第三行轅。」
「彈藥?」
「我跟修諾斯少校拿過了。」

當然，這只是東側民房中的剪影，目前大約有2000名中美聯軍包圍這座行轅。


「這裡是鷹眼，報告長官，有很不妙的狀況發生。」
「請說。」羅特窩在民房中的一角，我已經將彈匣全部填裝完畢。
「修諾斯，給幾顆槍榴彈吧。」我又伸手向修諾斯索取。
「ok，拿去。」
「等等，噢，不妙了…」羅特切斷無線電，卻擋不住另一個人發話。
「要是我沒有來，你們現在是什麼光景?焦頭爛額吧。」Kubi冷笑，問。
「應該不會…不過剛剛真是驚險耶。」月影正在戴著手套，更換槍管。


20分鐘前。
「長官，沒彈藥了!!」
「光束步槍能量槽離線!!」
月影的部隊中，多數人只剩下手槍能夠使用，但是行轅的出口卻源源不斷的冒出援軍，不僅攻擊他們的陣地，更去支援了其餘第二戰線的據點。
「凱利，趴下，手槍擋不住他們的!!」
「我還是要試試看!!衝阿!!」凱利中尉手槍上膛，趴到窗口，展開射擊。
「胡來!!」月影出手阻擋，卻晚了一步。
「呀阿──」
「DonDonDonDon!!!」自動手槍發出怒吼，彷彿要吞噬一切。
「BananBanBanBanBan!!」敵人還以顏色。
「Krac!!Krac!!」鋼盔撕裂聲總是令人不寒而慄。
「呃…」凱利向一旁倒下。
「凱利!!凱利!!」月影一個箭步衝了過去。
「長官...對不起…只殺了…三個…」
「沒關係，你做的很好了…」
「18年後…又是好漢一條…」凱利嘴角掛著血痕，額頭泊泊流出鮮血。

10秒鐘後，服役僅兩年四個月十四天的凱利‧米雷茲中尉，斷氣身亡。
月影雖然常常看見這種場面，但是同袍的死，尤其是高階軍官，總是令他難過。

「可惡!!」月影仰天長嘯，卻因此引來更多的敵軍。
「長官，剛剛凱利為我們引來更多的敵軍!!大約是一個排耶!!」
「各位戰士…還有彈藥的用手槍…沒有彈藥的…上刺刀。」月影絕望的下令。
「大可不必!!火力狙擊手，Kubi，我帶著五大車彈藥來了!!兄弟們，掩護射擊!!」
突然，五輛悍馬車越過火線，領隊車當場撞過了正在逼近的東北軍。
蓋特機砲的砲管轉動，隨後就是彈殼如同煙火散落。
「我將電腦設定自動攻擊，快點，彈藥下車!!」
「嘿，大姐，有你的戰場總是令人放心耶!!是不是下次應該叫你一聲媽?」
「呈讓、呈讓。」Kubi掛起笑容，隨手將狙擊槍由側坐抽出。
「給你，我知道你想要。」Kubi又丟給月影一個小小、卻頗有重量的布袋。
「你去哪裡拿的?滿滿20MM高爆榴彈耶?」
「跟羅特壓榨來的，跟我來!!」Kubi將狙擊槍架於悍馬車引擎蓋，展開火力殲滅行動。
「其餘士兵開始搬運彈藥!!自願者，跟我來，快跑前進，架起火線!」月影將重新填裝好的彈匣插進步槍，又將側滾式槍榴彈發射器拉開槍機，裝入榴彈。

「敵兵。」Kubi不給月影任何展現的機會，一槍轟了過去。
「呀阿!!」拿著反坦克武器的敵軍摔落20公尺高的城牆。
身旁的步槍聲響起，彈藥裝填完畢的士兵們輪流點發殺敵，其餘躲在車後的士兵們互相傳送著灌彈器，拿著班用機槍的補給兵四處穿梭，將任何士兵想要的任何彈藥送到他們的手中。
「你看，我打中那一個!!」士兵的士氣漸漸高昂起來，甚至出現了極為有效率的殺敵方式─槍榴彈支援。
「轟!!」城牆上土塊飛散，兩三名敵兵跌落城牆，亦或者炸飛。
「噢…對不起…原來你會飛耶!?」士兵們說起冷笑話，手中不忘工作。
「又有目標，我重複，一堆目標由城門冒出來了!!」月影右方的士兵趴在引擎蓋上，宣布壞消息。
「殺他個片甲不留!!」月影大喊，舉起步槍瞄準。
「咖咿─咖咖。」蓋特機砲轉動砲台，無情的瞄準了城門的方向。
「鏮，鏮，鏮，鏮，鏮鏮鏮鏮鏮鏮鏮鏮…」重新啟動的機砲射速雖然慢了些，卻馬上駕輕就熟。
「磅!!磅!!」被擊倒的目標，呈現悽慘的死況，有些甚至用僅存的力氣開了三兩槍。瀕死的敵軍三三兩兩疊在一起，隨著新同伴的增加不斷微微震動，這些就交給陸戰隊解決。
「他媽的，好燙…」士兵的手肘被流彈擊中，又接著大喊：「軍醫，軍醫，老子中彈了…」
「天阿，中校，它搶了我們的目標，沒天理耶?」忿恨不平的士兵，討厭殺人派對被打斷。
「總比自己中槍好。」Kubi頭也不回，繼續半身趴在微微冒著煙的引擎蓋。
「吼噢…我媽媽本來以為我會成為一個醫生的耶…沒想到我在這裡滿手鮮血的混!!」月影也說起冷笑話。
「你從一出生就註定不是…給你開刀的…下場悽慘。」Kubi回話。
「那飛狐咧?本來註定要去賣魚丸的?」月影接著問。
「先生…你的無線電忘記關…身旁的士兵們…賞他一個芭樂。」我插話。
「早就想這樣做了!!」月影右側的士兵，掄起左手，就是在月影的頭上用力扣下去。

(作者小編：月影哥…別打我…你知道我一向叫你學長的…)

「對了，差不多開始辦正事了吧?」修諾斯問著。
「OK啊，隨時待命。」
「羅特中將，請下達指令。」Kubi問著。
「好吧…所有人員，武器上膛，衝鋒!持光束步槍者，開啟紅外線，偵蒐消滅敵軍，掩護攻擊!!蓋特機砲，全數移向行轅入口，配備一個反坦克排，火力支援!!」

2分鐘後。
「射擊，射擊!」羅特倚著無線電大喊。

80幾枚的槍榴彈一齊飛向目標。
榴彈爆出清脆的響聲，總是伴隨著慘叫而來。
「全體人員，開始衝鋒!!」

街道在煞時間，變成了血腥的戰場。
許多的斯巴達戰士猶如狼群般衝向敵軍陣地。

「丟芭樂，上兵!!」肩上有一條銀槓的中尉喊著。
「是，長官!!」
狼族的基因戰士朝著民房投擲手榴彈。
「慘啦，手榴彈!!」民房中的士兵大叫，隨即被爆炸聲以及飛散的鮮血掩蓋。

「其餘士兵，上上上，不要給他們任何喘息!!」那名中尉又大喊，殺入了民房。
「月影，終於看到你啦!!」我跑向月影，隨即拍拍他的肩。
「唷，賣魚丸的大叔!!」他轉頭，我則是蹲下，大喊：「閃開!!」

步槍噴出火花，遠端瞄準月影的狙擊手被我亂槍掃射。
「你都快變成魚丸了…」我笑著。

5分鐘後，攻堅行動宣告終止。



「噢，你講了那麼多，還是沒有講到重點耶…月影。到底沒有我的援助會怎麼樣?」Kubi耐住性子的將月影的「戰火回憶錄」聽完，感到啼笑皆非。
「反正…事情過去了，不要再提了…」
「軍官們，我有不好的消息。」羅特打斷我們的閒聊，說。
「剛剛由於中斷ECM 32秒，導致城內的敵軍聯絡到了城外的敵軍，城外的敵軍開始動作。預估有1萬的先遣部隊前進中。」

真的非常糟糕耶…

「簡單阿，擺開陣勢，一人打五個，就好啦。」
「問題不在此。我們有一萬發彈藥嗎?說不定裡面還裝甲部隊，狀況會更複雜。」羅特又說。

「呀阿─」遠方的敵區內，傳來一聲慘叫。
「那是…張學良的聲音嗎…」修諾斯擔心的問。
「我不知道…」我聳聳肩，但是，真的蠻像的…
「好吧，那如果我們現在殺進去救了張學良，順便把人頭提出來，說不定就能讓那40萬部隊潰散…」月影堅持原來的計畫。
「那趕快動身吧。修諾斯，通知所有部隊，他們有10分鐘喝咖啡休息、補給0517開始攻擊。由於是巷戰，採用小隊制，兩個班為一小隊。飛狐，你和Kubi去挑一個火力班，跟著我們幾個。」
「是，長官!!不過…你還能打嗎?靜脈中彈耶?」
「我們美國的醫療技術也不是幹假的，不要擔心，中校。」

我隨同Kubi走出簡陋、充滿血跡，彈殼的指揮所，並且將視線望像天邊。此刻擔心的，不是和殘破的東北軍戰鬥，而是和城外的軍閥進行時間的拔河。

----------


## 平川野

打戰將至,革命尚未結束,同志們還需要努力啊~(被某狐PAI飛)

感覺東北軍好難纏啊~

話說你也一直沒有頂我的啊... ...^^"

----------


## M.S.Keith

歐呵呵呵....身為學長的我怎麼會生氣呢^^
(迷:你手上怎麼拿著鞭子? MS:洩憤用的 )
感覺上東北軍是一群死不完的螻蟻囧

----------


## 虎兒

我自己的經驗是
如果敵我兩方數目懸殊的時候
主要比拼的就是兩軍士氣
士氣激昂的一方就算人數不多...還是能獲得勝利
比方說中國上古時 殷周決戰-牧野之戰就是這樣

派遣特殊精英部隊潛入敵方陣地
毀壞重要設施及後勤補給(無線電發射台+彈藥庫+補給倉庫或卡車)

記得之前玩遊戲的時候
有個任務就是潛進敵營...搗毀通信設備及竊取機密文件...
最後還把他們的補給卡車一輛不剩的全部開走...彈藥和軍糧都在車上  XD
刺殺敵軍指揮其實也是個不錯的選擇...

以斯巴達戰士遠比常人敏銳的感官和凌駕其上的身體能力...
組一隻大約20~50人的特殊工作部隊...分頭進行...上述的情況應該都做得到

----------


## Ghostalker

這個....能在懸殊兵力下靠士氣取勝，似乎只存在於冷兵器時代.....在現代戰爭中就要依靠成熟的戰術、優良的裝備和老練的經驗了......


PS：一邊看著狐仙大的文章一邊邪惡地笑著改進自己的F&F......

----------


## 白袍狐仙

2-9 決戰西安
「步槍上膛、準備出發。」疲憊的聲音迴蕩在營地，馬上引起一陣陣的叫罵聲。
「這麼快?」
「長官，讓我吃完口糧好不好…」
「沒辦法阿，羅特下的命令。」中尉聳肩，無奈的將還沒有喝完的咖啡倒向牆角。


「我要看無碼的啦，給我!!」月影一手擠著我的臉，一手伸向我手中的MP4。
「無碼的?你變態?」這個時候…Kubi走進我們兩個獨處的房間。
「要出發了，收一收。還有，那是18禁的?」Kubi又問。
「跟他開玩笑的啦…這是Discovery…」
「什麼嘛…」月影看見螢幕上一堆非洲野性的頻道，露出失望的神情。
「哈哈，飛狐要是敢在MP4裡面放不該放的起碼會被林忠毅連降三階…」修諾斯也走了進來，一把抓起我們兩個。

每天帶了機槍到處跑練出來的臂力果然不是蓋的。
「報告長官，中將請你們快一點。」
「跟他說我們來了。」修諾斯將雙手一放，我和月影掉進彈藥堆中。
「多拿一點，這有可能是艱困的巷戰。」修諾斯將機槍上蓋打開，將外掛彈鼓的彈鏈裝進槍機。
「哈，那羅特怎麼辦阿?他只有手槍耶。」
「我算過了…他全身上下…共有500發左右的9mm彈藥…根本是衝鋒槍…」修諾斯又伸手多拿了兩條200發的彈鏈，掛在身上。

「好吧。全身上下都塞吧。」我拿起不下15個彈匣，這是我從軍以來第一次帶這麼多彈藥上場。
「我也多帶一點好了…」月影也將身上塞的滿滿的。
(作者小編：美軍於2003自由伊拉克行動中，每名單兵所帶的彈藥量約為420發/人，也就是說28發x15個彈匣。由於斯巴達戰士射擊技術精準，故大約只帶8~10個彈匣，其餘全靠補給兵戰場上的軍用配給。)
(作者小編：上敘說明的一個彈匣28發彈藥，是因為30發的彈匣要是完全裝滿的話，會造成進彈失敗或是卡彈，沒必要因為2發子彈損失28發。)


「快點，兄弟們，時間不等人的，聽說戊排已經被滅了。」馬蹄聲伴隨著命令聲，東北軍的先遣騎兵隊正快速的移動。騎兵們身上扛著20年代少見的卡賓槍，在當時來說算是很高檔的裝備。

再怎麼高檔也抵不過中美聯軍隨便一把步槍。

「等等裝甲車就會跟上來。我們先殺了蔣介石的部隊!!」帶頭的隊長更用力的夾著馬肚，右肩的卡賓槍已經上膛。

10分鐘後。
「長官…裡面靜的出奇…」身旁的士兵提出疑問。除了夜風蕭蕭、馬鳴偶爾傳來外，一點聲音也沒有。
「殺進去看看。」隊長下令。他不知道的是，五分鐘後，這會使他們賠上性命。


「好了，士兵們，殺。」無線電中傳來羅特略顯虛弱的聲音。
一群士兵沿著第一行轅門戶洞開的衛兵崗哨衝了進去。
「羅特，沒發現敵人，往主要的目標前進。火力各小組，分散。」
約莫700名的士兵全數分散，照著原定計畫進攻。
「複合消音裝上。」修諾斯將口袋中的滅音器套上機槍槍口。
「沒有機槍裝滅音器的吧?」我也將滅音器轉上槍口。
「試試看才知道囉。」修諾斯露出招牌微笑，繼續前進。

當我確認好前方沒有敵人後，右手一揮，Kubi、羅特，還有另一個班的士兵跟了上來。
「你、你，前進。」羅特指著我和修諾斯，我們往前衝去。

「喀。」我將步槍調至3發點放模式，總比全自動凖，火力也不差。
「發現敵軍。」修諾斯拇指向下，用左手比了比前方的瞭望台。
「射擊那些探照燈只會引起注意，最好繞過去。要射，等等再說。」羅特用無線電近乎耳語的說，我只和他相隔10公尺。
「羅特…太厲害了吧…10公尺都要用無線電…」修諾斯回答。
「保持靜默。」

「準備。」我的右手比出準備的手勢，等探照燈一轉向，我和修諾斯立即衝過行轅內的街口。
「不要動!!你們被包圍了!!」突然，探照燈轉了回來，兩盞探照燈全部照在我和修諾斯身上。
「哈哈，怪物，你以為這是普通的夜襲?剛剛外頭槍聲大作，我們這些士兵會睡覺?覺悟吧!!」操作探照燈的士兵旁，各有兩挺機槍。

「放下武器!!走到我面前來!!」那名士兵又命令，機槍明顯瞄準了我。
「才不!!」我喊著。
「開火!!」東北軍叫嚷。
「月影，我左你右，槍榴彈!!神之速!!」我將修諾斯踢回羅特的方向，跳了起來，許多的碎石被機槍擊中噴濺起來，我的槍榴彈射往左邊的機槍陣地。

「Ko!!」我喊出電玩中的慣用語，衝向殘破的沙包後尋求掩蔽。
「磅磅磅磅…」另外兩挺機槍開火，朝我追射。

「再見了，人渣!!」月影扣下扳機，兩挺機槍伴隨著敵軍飛出沙包外。
「各單位注意，各單位注意，行動暴露，小心埋伏，零距離接戰!!」羅特大喊，又轉身：「飛狐，快點!!先用你的速度找到張學良，我們跟上!!」

「了解，長官!!」
「全體單位，ECM、ECCM解除，做你們該做的!!」

我衝向主要的建築物，途中的敵軍對我來說，視而不見、聽而不聞，反正早就在他們反應過來前衝過防線。


「他媽咧，長官，這裡的敵軍越來越多!!」火力班的成員從來沒有碰過人海戰術，各各驚慌的找尋掩蔽。
「所以才帶你們來!!」羅特用光束步槍搜尋著獵物，給予致命的一擊。
「ok，兄弟們，上!!」火力班奮起，M4、SCAR、光束步槍等各式武器的槍管露出沙包，接敵。

「我打中那個了!!」
「嘟嘟嘟、嘟嘟嘟…」SCAR-H的雄厚槍聲伴隨著士兵們的叫喊聲回蕩戰場。
「小心，機槍手!!」
「長官，我扔槍榴彈喔!!」
士兵們的槍管散熱孔冒出白煙，卻停止不了射擊的火力。
「天殺的!!好燙!!」終於有人的槍管滾燙到連手套都抵擋不了。
「水壺降溫，繼續射擊，士兵們!!」班長命令著，連忙拿出水壺潑向那名士兵的槍管。
「嘿，謝啦。」那名步槍手甩甩手，繼續握住謢木射擊。


「長官，你絕對有意想不到的好消息。我找到張學良了。」我在無線電的那一頭發話，外面正在舉行一場盛大的派對，火熱的槍戰是最好的配樂，我也要參加!!
「營長，你來了。」張學良聲音有些顫抖，抽出我腰間的手槍，看了看四周。
「有幾發子彈?」張學良問著。我花了五分鐘處理他的手臂槍傷，只是擦傷罷了。
「絕對夠你用。」我冷笑著，為我自己殺入這棟指揮所，連續幹掉四十幾人開心。
「怎麼出去?」
「跟著屍體走，準沒錯。來吧，少帥。」我更換了彈匣，還剩下兩個。

看來剛剛打的太「火熱」了，一個人都送他們四五發，現在出去都有困難。
不過，這比任何的虛擬實境訓練、或是SWAT的殺人屋都還要刺激咧!!

(作者小編：殺人屋(Kill House)，在特警訓練中，會在空屋內擺放很多的傢俱、飾品等，讓訓練的SWAT的隊員有更多的真實感。還有，我決定讓主角們秀一下(逃)。)

「走吧。」我一把拉起張學良，開始跨過屍體、彈殼，踏上歸途。

「兄弟們，我看這大概是這個任務的最後一晚了，好好秀一下!」我的腎上腺素激增，通知其他隊員。
「了解。」月影回答。
「好戲開鑼囉!!」修諾斯回答。
「了解，灑彈模式啟動，嘻嘻…」Kubi也難得用這麼「不專業」的口吻回答。


「展開射擊!!」Kubi命令火力小組開始射擊，迎擊從睡夢中驚醒，還沒有任何戰鬥能力的士兵們。
她超乎尋常的快速扣著扳機，拿個步槍，穿著毫無抗彈能力、緊急應戰的士兵們，一個個被擊斃!!
「留一點給我，中校!!」火力組開始衝鋒，準備與在主要指揮站中的兩名隊員會合。
「小心，滾開!!」Kubi本能的將前方的士兵推開，彈孔瞬間出現在地板上。
「鏮鏮鏮鏮!!」M14連開四槍，那名狙擊手掉了下來。
「長官，那一邊!!」Kubi馬上回擊。

「飛狐，最好給我小心點!!外面一狗票狙擊手，帶著張學良要小心!!」Kubi通知我，我正解決一名前來支援的東北軍。
「了解，我會的。」
「吃榴彈吧!!」我拉開嘴邊的無線電，對著走良另一端的其餘東北軍喊，步槍伸出了牆角，用力一扣扳機。
「隆─啪!!」榴彈劃破空氣，在另一側爆炸。
「喀啦，叮叮…喀，嚓!!」我制式化的按下退殼鈕、榴彈殼滾出，在地上發出輕響，又迫不及待的將另一顆榴彈塞入、上膛。


「修諾斯，給我上!!」月影和修諾斯由於受了羅特的指令，回到了行轅的入口，等待即將來臨的東北軍援軍。
「等待總是有收穫的，射擊，士兵們!!」修諾斯將機槍腳架架在馬肚上，對著援軍展開射擊。
「不過也真是巧耶，這些來送死的騎兵隊被蓋特機砲打飛後，反而成了超好的掩體!!」修諾斯接著說，對著500公尺外的一班班來送死的敵軍射擊。
「看這麼孬的東北軍到處亂竄，一定是沒有夜視裝備。」月影接著補充，G36K的瞄準鏡在夜間雖然沒有紅外線瞄準，但是憑著月影傲人的視力，夠了。
「沒有像樣的夜視裝備還敢夜襲…白痴。」修諾斯也暗笑著。
「長官，敵軍數目越來越多耶!!」身旁的國軍狙擊手身穿蓋里偽裝服，手拿.50的反物質狙擊槍，一槍一個。
「我也知道，還有，彈藥省著點，等等有裝甲車斃了他們!!」月影答，他由剛剛的全自動射擊轉為半自動。
「修諾斯，這樣亂槍打鳥也不是辦法，先等他們靠近一點在開火!!」
「了解。」修諾斯回答，躺回還躺著血水的馬肚後。
「還有，有沒有誰沒有彈藥了?回去城裡順便把一台蓋特幹過來!!」月影接著下令，他從來就沒有體驗過命令他人的成就感。
「長官，我去，我的5.8mm子彈沒了。」一名中士往城內跑去，由他的腔調不難聽出，是「前中華人民共和國」的士兵。

月影細聽，發覺敵軍靠近，談話聲漸大，他將左手一揮，二十幾支槍管露出屍體後。
「敵人!!」東北軍大叫。
「再見!!」月影和修諾斯掃平了靠近的敵軍。

突然震耳欲聾的機槍聲響起，看來等待已久的主力部隊終於到了。
「發現敵軍裝甲車!!羅特!!好像是德製的耶?」月影將壞消息公諸於整軍。
「反正裝甲也沒多厚，我想5.56x54的彈藥應該就能打穿!!」羅特回話，行轅中的槍戰似乎已經平靜下來。

「快點，展現你的槍法!!」月影拍著那名狙擊手的肩，狙擊手則奮力的將重達九公斤的M95架於馬肚之上。
「上膛…瞄準…瞄準…射擊!!」狙擊手用氣音念著所學到的一切，轟然巨響撼動了所有士兵。

「快點跳車，要報廢啦!!」倖存的東北軍跳出那輛裝甲車，他們永遠也不會忘記剛剛所看到的景象：一顆巨大的子彈在裝甲車前免費為他們開了一個瞭望窗，駕駛隨之中槍身亡，而子彈則是在車內亂跳，又打傷了一個人。
「轟隆!!」裝甲車化為不規則的鐵片，逃的快的輕則耳鳴，逃的慢的又被破片所傷。

「長官，小心!!」由左方的樹林中突然開出了兩輛德製的坦克，包圍這火力小組。
「站起來，放下武器!!」
「只怪我沒聽到，對不起，中校!!」左方的隊員連忙陪不是。
「啐…一群螻蟻…」月影站了起來，將手中的步槍丟下，耳朵動了動，似乎聽到了什麼。不論如何，雖然被60mm的砲管指著，他仍然露著略帶陰沉的冷笑。


「咚咚咚咚!!」我將步槍微微放下，看著眼前翻滾倒地，全身浴血的敵軍。
謢木的散熱孔微微冒著瓦斯，我也隱約的感覺到滾燙的玻璃纖維護木的熱量刺痛著我右手手掌的每一根神經。

「有沒有研究顯示左撇子巷戰時比較佔上風?」我暗暗想著，沒有。
「我們接近出口了。」

腳步聲接近，我又本能的舉起步槍，將左眼貼近瞄準鏡。
「不要射擊。基因!!」
「斯巴達!!」我也喊出了暗號，迎接我的不是任何一位校級軍官，而是上尉。
「羽?」我滿腹狐疑。
「怎樣，很吃驚吧?」羽晃了晃步槍。
「可是…你不是…說今天晚上要在第三行轅喝咖啡打電動?」
「哎呀，怎麼會讓美國人佔盡便宜呢?我剛剛沒有和你們會合是因為直接空投在第二目標區，老美來的時候也是嚇了一跳耶。」羽扶了扶鋼盔，笑嘻嘻的說。

「羅特應該會很『肚爛』(台語：對某人感到噁心的，adj。)你吧。」我扛起步槍，「跟著我。」我朝著外部前進。

「喔，對了，張少帥，我現在只要每殺一人，你都把他身上所有7.62彈藥拿出來，我給你空彈匣，你幫我把子彈裝進彈匣。」
「可以。只要帶我逃離這個該死的楊虎城的行轅。」他看看腰間掛的一個麻布袋，裡面裝著楊虎城血淋淋的人頭。
我簡略的交他填裝器的使用辦法，繼續前進。


「長官，你來了。」我帶著張學良走出指揮部，發現外面都是羽的部隊正在駐守。
看來他們已經鞏固了這個區域。
「比我想像中更厲害咧…」一些一般的士兵指著我議論紛紛。
「報告長官，我們整個排剛剛都滅了不下兩個連的東北軍，現在只要閃去就好了。」羽轉頭向我報告。

「嗯，走吧。」我將新的彈匣插進步槍，遠方仍可以聽到陣陣槍聲。
「所有人，子彈上膛，VIP隊形。」我指揮。
「嘿，你看!」羽指著天空。

兩架A-10攻擊機劃越天空，之後快速下墜。
「想必一定是找到目標攻擊了。」我自顧自的說著。
「看到你了。先叫羽把張學良給送回第三行轅，之後出城幫忙，這裡很熱鬧喔!!」Kubi下達指令。

好玩的?

「羽，你先把張學良送回第三行轅去，我去找一下其他的中校。」
「可是，長官，我也要…」
「遵守命令，上尉。」
「是…」羽嘟著嘴心不甘情不願的叫張學良跟他走。

「對了，這個給我。」我將張學良腰間的人頭取下，仍留有餘溫的人頭發出噁心的屍臭。
「噢，好臭。」我捏住鼻子。
「沒味道呀?」張學良聳肩，「還你，謝謝。」他將Hk23手槍還給我。
「一路順風。」羽酸溜溜的回了這句，帶著張學良以及其餘的部隊漸漸消失在黑夜之中。


「武器放下。」月影面對著一群拿著卡賓槍的東北軍，呈現出強硬的態度。
「嗡─」
「放下!!」
「嗡─」
「當然…不會，趴下!!」月影大喊，馬上六道機砲彈群將地上濺起朵朵煙花。
東北軍倒下。一輛坦克被擊燬。
三架A-10掠過天空。
「射擊!!」月影扛起步槍，對著還有反抗意識的東北軍搶先攻擊。
危機解除。卻看到更多的東北軍由遠方湧上。
「掩護我，掩護我!!」月影爬出掩體後，其餘的士兵掩護月影穿過重重火線。

「戰車是吧。」月影躍進了德製戰車之中。
「就讓你們看看戰車炸彈…」他找著了前進的油門，將車頭掉轉，面向東北軍。

他將右腰的C4炸藥拿出，用口咬斷了兩條膠帶，將炸藥固定在油箱的位置。
「4444…」設定了引爆碼之後，他想起最後一件事。
「最後…成了。」他找來一顆60mm的戰車砲彈，壓上油門。

戰車轟然啟動，緩緩前進。
「還有這個。」月影爬出戰車，車頂的機槍…不利用一下太可惜了。
他又撕斷一段膠帶，捆住機槍扳機以及手槍型握把。

機槍開始射擊，他也跳車，跑回掩體。
「長官，這個東西讚喔。」身旁的士兵笑了。
「先別說這個，好戲上場!!」他將背包中的引信拿出，紅色的塑膠保險蓋打開。

「滴。嗶─」按下準備完成鍵，他將拇指輕移到紅色按鈕上。
「掩護那台戰車!!射擊!!」月影看著那輛戰車慢慢的加速，衝向東北軍的懷抱。

嘈雜的槍聲連珠砲似的繼續怒吼，只要對那台令人懷疑的戰車有任何圖謀不軌的東北軍，一定被格殺。
「滴!」
「轟!!」火光一亮，戰車化成廢鐵。

對於民國25年，中華民國唯一的戰車營，只有32台戰車迷你戰車營，看了不知道作何感想。

「狙擊手，確認戰果，部隊，射擊!!使用三發點放模式，補給兵、醫護兵停止戰鬥，不分隊醫療補給。」月影下令。
「幹麻這個麻煩啊?這些A-10炸一炸不就得了?」由城門冒出來的羅特整編好了美軍，一個排的M3就定位。

「上車吧，告位，殺個他們片甲不留!!」羅特揮手，月影大喜。
「兄弟們，掩護!!派對開始囉!!」月影將槍口對準了前方，掩護其餘士兵登上M3，緊接著也站起身，撲撲身上的泥土，鑽進M3。」


「月影?你怎麼在這裡?」Kubi指著月影，隨著戰車緩緩開動的裝甲車讓他倆的身影搖搖擺擺。
「反正打就對了。」月影不裡Kubi，將槍口伸出射擊舷窗外。

我坐在車尾的位置，視野不是很好，不過能夠和朋友短短的相聚也就足夠了。

「接敵，接敵，作戰開始，準備衝破!!」領隊的戰車展開攻擊，對著猶如人海般淹來的東北軍在華北平原展開決戰。

20幾輛的戰車呈衝鋒隊形，根本不把敵人的砲火放在眼裡。
「Bon!!」戰車主砲瞄準了裝甲車，就是一砲。

裝甲車引擎著火，慢了下來，最後化成破片。
戰車橫行著，沒有所謂敵人的問題，只要有人敢衝向戰車作戰，一定馬上被輾斃。
「敵軍火砲，敵軍火砲!!」隨著前線士兵的潰散，東北軍也搬出了10幾門的火砲。
「通通都有，裝填!!」東北軍的動作俐落整齊。
「快點，士兵們，射擊阿!!」

機槍發出咆嘯，曳光彈固定的射出使射手修正彈道，戰車著火砲射擊，隨時都可以看到被炸飛以及倒下的士兵。

「火砲，3.2.1.，射擊了!!」僅存的反抗勢力發射絕望的一砲，卻被裝有反射複合裝甲的戰車全數輕鬆彈開。
「怎…怎麼可能，撤退，撤退!!」東北軍原本寄望能靠著火砲築起堅實的防禦線，看來這願望落空了。


「報告長官，陣亡1700人，負傷4200人!!」一名軍長帶回了戰地情報，導致指揮室中議論紛紛：到底是哪種他媽的武器造成我軍如此重大的傷亡，只花了15分鐘不到!!


「這裡是老鷹，看到目標，請求開火指令。」A-10的駕駛看著HUD上蹦出一個亮點。
「指令允許。」
「ok，兄弟們，準備好小牛，一次發射乾淨。」駕駛又說。
「了解。」
「了解。」
「滴。滴。滴，滴，滴，滴，滴滴滴滴，滴──」隨著緊湊的機械聲，飛彈所訂了目標。

「嗚──」防空警報響起，來不及了。
「Lock on，小牛飛彈，發射。」
「老鷹」輕輕的扣下了操縱桿上的紅色小按鈕，四枚飛彈由機腹滑出，向上攀升，最後在目標區筆直掉落，爆炸。
「這裡是老鷹，目標摧毀，重複，目標摧毀。」
「這裡是航母，幹的好，返航。順便在送他們幾張加值券。」
「了解，嘻─哈!」「老鷹」似乎也很滿意能不受攻擊就能領到獎金。

剩下的只是廢墟中的東北軍朝著天空亂槍打鳥，期望能把這無聲摧毀指揮部的惡魔擊落。

三架A-10在爬昇後，在拂曉的空中劃出美麗的弧線，朝著基地返航。
「這裡是老鷹，中將，完成任務。」羅特的無線電中傳出A-10駕駛的聲音。
「了解。」羅特切斷無線電之後，祭出最後一招，心戰。

「各位中國同胞，我們何必互相仇視呢?大家都是中國人，有話好說!!楊虎城的人頭在我們手中，今晚的行動我們只折損了51人，負傷184人，反觀您們，傷亡慘重，多少的家庭被摧毀阿!!只要走出掩體，放下武器，從今你們就是國民政府的軍隊，我們不會傷害你們的!!」

Kubi反覆的唸送這些內容，約莫五分鐘之後。
「投降，投降!!」一名士兵率先衝了出來。
「嗡─」20幾支戰車主砲全數瞄準了他。
「請放下武器，謝謝。」
「我放，我放!!投降啦!!蔣介石萬歲，中華民國萬歲!!不要殺我，我投降啦!!」士兵將手中的步槍丟下，跪倒在地上，眼淚順著臉頰留下，可以證明他剛剛有多害怕。
「還有沒有人要投降?我們將於五分鐘後開始掃蕩。」持續的威脅利誘之下，有更多的士兵走出掩體，丟下手中的武器，雙手高舉。


1936/12/25，南京。
「山川壯麗，物產豐隆，炎黃世冑東亞稱雄，毋自暴自棄…」早晨一如往常般的升旗。

但是在辦公室內，可不平靜。
「呀耶!!」月影舉起素色的茶杯，大喊：「蔣爺，乾啦!!」
「拜託，他是委員長耶，也還沒有到爺的地步吧!!」我笑著，一面翻閱報告。
「報告委員長，這次行動中央軍傷亡2人，中美聯軍傷亡235人，擊斃敵軍17682名，俘虜敵軍…39萬整!」我起立，將報告唸了出來
「哈哈，真是感謝你們幾位了。」蔣中正笑了。
「沒有什麼啦。最累人的不是2天的戰鬥，而是12/24的清場以及數俘虜!!」Kubi回答。
「不過講真的，我發現我們太會吃錢了!!這把MG3…已經快要被我操爛了耶。」
「那我就不曉得是你的槍法太差還是這槍太弱囉!」蔣中正難得幽默，對著修諾斯一笑。

「嗯。」門口的羽對我點了點頭。
「嗯。」我對著其餘的戰友點了點頭。
「嗯。」離蔣中正最近的Kubi也點了點頭。

「兄弟們，上阿，把蔣委員長抓起來!!」Kubi大喊，一把抱住蔣委員長。
「報告上將，報告上將，兔子進籠，兔子進籠，快點送我們回去!!」我抽出腰間的時空無線電，大喊。

霎時間，一道白色光球在我們面前形成，Kubi首先拉著蔣中正踏進光球。
我們一一踏進光球，消失在1936年的冬天。
唯一留下的，是還在冷冽的早晨中唱著國歌的國民革命軍。

----------


## 平川野

難道你們打算把蔣爺爺帶到未來去~!?

飛狐啊~中國的曆史被你徹底的顛覆了~XD

----------


## 孤狼

阿勒 ~ 

把蔣中正帶回未來幹嘛呢 ????   

進行心理改造嘛 ? 還是植入控制晶片呢 ????? 

令人狐疑 .........

----------


## 白袍狐仙

第三章  休兵
3-1 刀俠
2062/7/12 中國北方工業，國防部附設軍械室。
「嗶─嘶─嚓。」傳真機捲動紙條，列印一份公文，滑落大理石地面。
那份公文再日光燈的照耀下顯得有些模糊，不過馬上被檢了起來。
「嗯…」一名軍械士看到公文，皺了皺眉頭。
「嘿，上工了。」軍械士走回窗前的辦公桌，前方是一大扇落地窗。

落地窗外機械而刺眼的白光灑在金屬地板上，牆邊的支架隨處可見各式制式武器、反坦克武器、肩射武器，以及高科技的各式裝備。中間的樑柱旁地上有一個凹陷的小槽，似乎是閘門。
閘門旁還有另一個直徑約為20公分的圓形閘門。
「大牛，咱們把072解凍吧。」軍械士走到一張素色的辦公桌旁，上頭都是光學儀表版。
「072?塵封了兩年的那位?」
「是阿，國防部的林中毅上將來公文了。」
「好吧。」
那名為大牛的軍械士敲了敲光學鍵盤，觸控式螢幕跑出了「072」的資料。
「哇─你看。」大牛指著那名戰士的三面圖，驚叫。

落地窗外的大閘門緩緩的張開，「一箱」六角柱的東西被送了出來。


白霧緩緩散去，那高約兩公尺的六角柱傾斜了一下，固定於牆上。
柱體正前方是一扇透明的玻璃，玻璃內的戰士雙眼微閉，蓄勢待發。右手插著兩三條管線，正緩緩的將藍色的藥物注入手臂。
「各單位注意，準備解凍程序。」大牛身旁的軍械士用廣播傳送。
「不要解凍太快了。」
「知道。目前正在燒斷冷凍箱。」


「唔…」戰士緩緩的張開眼，發現自己置身於冷凍箱內，就跟被冷凍前一模一樣。
「呃…中校，早。今天是2062/7/12，早晨9:30。我們給了你起床飲料，暈眩感應該很快就會消失。」一名身穿水藍色迷彩服的中士站在他面前，問候。

戰士看了看右手的插管。
「…」他不發一語，看著管線在機械作動下抽出，手臂流出了些鮮血，但是馬上被藥物止住。
他踏上了傾斜的冷凍艙邊緣，輕輕的躍出冷凍艙。

冷凍艙旁的小閘門開啟，也深出一支充滿液態氮的圓柱。
「呃…虎兒中校，武器便備，請在這個旁間內活動活動後，到第一檢查站，做一些檢查。」

虎兒伸出右手，將圓柱中的一把長刀─牙刃，緩緩提出，掛在腰間。
牙刃的紅色刀鞘還因為液態氮留有一點白色的霜，但是刀鞘底的紅寶石給人一種強烈的殺氣，血。


「欸，小林，難道斯巴達戰士都這麼帥?」大牛看了看小林，問。
「你不知道，前幾年打星聯時他可是很厲害的咧，聽說用這把刀直接KO掉一個聯的星聯部隊咧!我不確定你等等去要簽名人頭會不會落地就是了。那時候我們也才剛剛入軍校，不是嗎?」小林看了看落地窗外的斯巴達戰士，目光流露出忌妒。

虎兒撥了撥潔白如雪的頭髮，純白的皮膚竟找不出一慘白的感覺。
「檢查吧。」他說。
「嗄?是的，長官。」
中士領著虎兒站到一塊方形地磚中，地磚旁的牆上有五個小燈，呈十字排列。
「長官，現在要檢測一下您的瞳孔，請凝視這五個小燈，超過三秒會由黃色轉變成綠色。」

接著是反應測試、環境敏感度測試、武器測試等等排山倒海般的出現。
整個檢測過程就在虎兒快要捉狂時停止。

1030，會議室。
「基因確認，072，請進。」電腦語音呆版的念著，虎兒步入了會議室。
「好久不見。」我雙腳翹到桌上，揮了揮手。
「睡的還好吧?」月影問著，走向前拍了拍虎兒的肩。
「還好─呃…其實不太好。剛剛解凍感覺全身不舒服。剛醒來時頭痛。」
「過個2小時應該就比較好了。缺氧罷了。」我回答。
「嘿，對了，中校，看看是誰?」林忠毅也站起身，指著蔣中正。
「這個…嗚…」他暗暗的低鳴，我不禁笑了出來。

他該不會只注意蔣中正是一屆光頭吧…
「給點提示。」虎兒說著，疑惑的看著蔣中正。
「拿去。」我順手從口袋中掏出10圓硬幣，丟給他。
「上面是誰?」月影問。
「蔣公阿。」
「特徵?」
「一屆光頭，似乎很High。」
「看看這位。」
「不是吧…」

月影一步步帶著虎兒了解真相。
「呃，你是說他…?」虎兒錯愕的看著蔣公。
「謎底揭曉。」我輕快的說，站起。
「啥?」他被眼前這個景象嚇住了。
「阿，我知道了，這是Cosplay，你們只是嚇我的?」他似乎想要找到一個完整且合理的解釋。
「白痴。解釋多少遍了，腦筋凍壞了喔。這是『正港』的蔣公!!」上將看不下去了，回答。
「可是…可是…他不是…入土，非常、非常久了?」
「這就是把你解凍的目的。我們在聯合國通過了『回到過去』這個提案，你的那些老友已經幫蔣爺解決了西安事變，接著還有三件任務等著你的加入。不准給我拒絕。」林忠毅說明。
「拒絕咧?」
「拒絕阿─」林忠毅面露可惜之色，「頂多把你調回警察吧，反正斯巴達戰士一個月要給90000，出一次任務還有津貼，警察一個月也才30000出頭，方便很多。」
「不，不，我還是接受…」
「誰想回到什麼鬼SWAT啊…」虎兒又補充。
「是喔，那就到訓練室集合吧，讓我來看看…你有沒有退步!!」

1100，模擬實戰中心。
「這是修諾斯中校，修諾斯，這是虎兒，也是中校。」林忠毅將虎兒介紹給修諾斯。
「幸會。軍種咧?」修諾斯問著，臉上堆起笑容。
「近距離特種部隊。閣下?」
「我是補給。」
「幸會，幸會。」

「其實在三年前打星聯時你們就共事過了，你們別顧著敘舊─後面還有一大坨的SWAT…」林忠毅比了比後方。
「這場模擬實戰，64人對64人，其中將級1~2名，校級五名，尉級1名，士級20名。」羅特在一旁瞪著林忠毅，補充。
「得了吧，將級是2人，所以總共28人，要加Bot 36人。共有三回合。」林忠毅反駁。

呃…他們之間有什麼樑子?
我坐在一旁的地板上，把玩著G36，但是有種不好的預感。
月影和Kubi悠閒的坐在身旁的椅子上，玻璃桌上擺著G36K以及M14，他們倆喝著便利商店的飲料，蔣中正則在離地約5公尺的控制室中，由專人解說這間房間是幹啥的。

「這堆SWAT，是台灣迅雷SWAT還有中國神龍SWAT!!這裡是中─國，不是THE U.S.A.，你這匹美國野狼不要不懂裝懂!!地圖你說說看?」林忠毅斜眼看著羅特，滿臉怒意。

身後的SWAT隊員們不理這兩位將軍，自故自的聊天。
「好了，兩位將軍…息怒…息怒…」我提著步槍，想要充當和事老，但是效果不佳。
「第一回合還沒決定，第二回合是Ghost Town，第三回合是War Lord!」羅特近機大吼，又將火箭筒對我發射。

「我X!飛狐，你一定要在這裡礙事嗎?我們又不是士官，只是『溝通』罷了；還有，林忠毅，你們他媽的中國斯巴達都是在這種地方插嘴的嗎?」
「呃…對不起…」我退了了兩步，林忠毅卻也轉過頭來。
「飛狐…」他嘆了口氣，「你一定要給咱們中國丟臉就是啦!你白痴阿!!」
「呃…對不起…」我開始用最快的速度回到月影身旁組裝起來。
「真是白痴咧…你明知一定被罵…」相隔半公尺的月影眼皮半垂的看著我。
「我哪裡知道阿…」我嘀咕，將手中步槍斜置於牆上。


「這是什麼?」蔣中正看著辦公桌上的一堆光碟，問。
「這個叫做光碟。我們等等會進行模擬實戰，並且用光碟載入地圖。一張地圖的大小約是10TB。」正在處理模擬器的軍械士回答。
(作者小編：1000GB=1TB)
「他聽不懂這麼多啦。」一旁另一名軍械士說，「呃…長官，不然你來選第一回合的地圖好了。」他想了想，補充道。

「那就這一片吧。」蔣中正拿起一片綠色光碟，答。
「那一片…我也不知道是什麼耶。應該不錯啦。」軍械士笑了笑，將光碟插入光碟機。


1110．
「續號插入完成，廣播吧。」軍械士將一連串的啟動碼輸入鍵盤，地面上的三十座玻璃罩艙打開。
「這裡是軍械室，準備模擬完畢，請所有的受測者坐入艙罩中。」廣播傳來，似乎讓兩位將軍停止了爭吵。
「戰場上見。」羅特撂下狠話。
「奉陪。」林忠毅搶先坐入牆邊最靠近他的模擬機。
「視網膜掃描─確認。請將武器USB孔插入模擬器。」林忠毅將SIG 550海軍用步槍插入插槽，又聽艦電腦語音說：「請勿起身或者移動，座艙關閉。」隨後，一片玻璃罩將整個座艙蓋住，黑色的薄膜緩緩拉起，上將就隱沒在黑膜後。

「好讚歐。」月影驚嘆，他和我都沒用過這玩意兒。
「可能是上次集訓翹課的原因吧。依樣畫葫蘆吧。」我挑了一間座艙，將步槍插入USB，同樣的程序重複了一遍。
當黑罩子拉下後，一道強烈的白色閃光突然一閃而過。
「天殺的，閃光彈!」我嚇到。
「耶?」閃光消退後，感覺眼前出現了畫面。
「歡迎進入中華陸軍模擬實戰裝置。以下會出現簡報畫面，請不要驚慌。如在模擬中有身體不適者，請在遊戲中大聲表達，軍械士會隨時監控各位的狀況，敬祝各位模擬順利，謝謝。」一個身穿陸軍服的女性少將出現在我的面前，立體不失真。

剛剛的那陣閃光似乎把中樞神經麻痺了。我感覺的出來。
我感覺的出來，我身處在明亮的簡報室中，離現實的我好遠好遠。
簡報機開始播放，眼前的白色螢幕出現地圖以及簡報內容。

「這是什麼地圖?」我看著簡報，不可置信的閱讀著上面的簡報。

----------


## 思樂炎

狐仙加油喔！

小說真的很好看XD

＜＜目前這位靈感打死都不來找的把你小說看到可以倒背了XDD

繼續敲腦袋去......

----------


## 平川野

我已經徹底頭暈了,你們把蔣爺爺請到未來參觀嗎~!?XD

不過,冰塊虎為什麼要冷凍啊?沒有交代哦~

你又無視我的文~去回帖了~!

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 我已經徹底頭暈了,你們把蔣爺爺請到未來參觀嗎~!?XD
> 
> 不過,冰塊虎為什麼要冷凍啊?沒有交代哦~
> 
> 你又無視我的文~去回帖了~!


因為要防腐!!~~(大誤 被虎兒巴死)
蔣爺爺是典型的未來不適性症~~

感覺目前出場的斯巴達戰士只有虎兒的出場最性格= w="

----------


## 虎兒

我啥時成了冰塊虎...

不過最近都沒出現倒是真的...

說到這裡...我沒想到我會出場的說...

----------


## 白袍狐仙

嗯...公告

3-2已交由皇后審查

結果沒有問題將於2天內公佈

以上

----------


## 白袍狐仙

3-2 皇城攻防戰 (地圖協力：KUBI kitsune)
「由於『回到過去』的任務發生錯誤，使得一隊中華民國迅雷SWAT進入了未知的時空。隊員們確信那就是古中國的陰界。在陰界中隊原們遭遇了一連串來自於式神的攻擊。在一連慘重的傷亡後迅雷終於推進到了陰界的『皇城』。如何攻佔皇城瓦解式神的攻擊，成了當前最重要的課題。」我念著地圖簡介，這到底是什麼世界阿?

接著，好像知道我已經讀完似的，投影機又秀出了「伺服器資訊」。
「兵力…64 VS 64，時間限制…無。武器列表…標準。嗯…」我知道標準武器是啥…

也就是G36、Mk23、五顆芭樂、兩顆煙霧彈、彈藥。
運氣夠好，說不定有閃光彈喔!!

「隊伍隨機分配?」
那就代表有可能我一個人加上63個Bot要打一堆斯巴達戰士或者…
誰都有可能當那個挨打的。

「沒關係，來一個殺一個吧。」我坐回椅子，享受這暴風雨前的最後寧靜。

畫面漸漸的黯淡下來，取而代之的是一枝枝武器的上膛聲。
「呼。」感覺被人從水中拉出來似的，畫面馬上清晰，卻不能隨意的移動─身體總是慢半拍。
「各位模擬人員：目前伺服器剛啟動，有連線不穩的LAG狀況，請在原地靜待約10秒鐘即可開戰。」天邊突然有個聲音傳了過來，那是剛剛女少將的聲音。

待LAG解除後，我將G36的槍機輕鬆上膛，在一堆堆的SWAT隊員之中尋找其餘的斯巴達戰士。


500公尺外。皇城深處，育龍殿。
「呃…到底有誰跟我們一隊阿?」月影抓著頭，看著一堆所謂的「式神」，而那些式神根本沒有神的樣子。
「老兄，這軟件程式惡搞的太厲害的吧?我可沒有資格當神耶。」其中一名式神拿著十字弓，看著自己的軀體，口音很明顯，是北京人。

「我們是神龍特勤─不是行天宮的什麼神…」身旁另一名式神回答。
「我們的97式步槍咧?」月影身後剛剛加入遊戲的特勤人員，驚慌的大喊。
「喂，老林，給我安靜一點，我不希望，記得，不希望有人在我的耳邊大喊!!聽覺變的超靈敏的，不知自己變成何許人也?」剛剛說話的式神回答。
「但是我的步槍不見了啦!!只有手中的十字弓!!」他著急的大喊。
「呃…那為什麼我們的步槍還在?」月影疑惑的問。
「可能是因為你們都有帶武器來吧。」虎兒將手中的衝鋒槍上膛。
「哇靠，MP7-SD耶!!」月影看著虎兒的衝鋒槍，驚叫。
「這是很老的兵器了啦。趕快找些敵人來吧。」
「等等。飛狐跑哪裡去了?」Kubi拿著狙擊槍，用狙擊鏡看向紙窗外。
「說不定用神之速先衝出去殺人了吧。」月影聳肩，拿起腰間的彈匣，順手的上膛。
「出門吧。所有士兵，四人一組，展開攻堅!!」
「了解。」
「那我們怎們辦啦，長官!!」拿著十字弓的式神們問。
「自求多福。學電腦Bot安靜一點。」Kubi指著衝出門外的電腦人們，頭也不回的投身戰鬥。


皇城入口，廣場。
「天啊…衰阿…被電假的…」我走入廣場，還不能接受與死黨分到不同隊的事實。

但是，眼前的影像震懾了我。
我不由的將眼睛離開覘孔，望向這史詩中才有的場景。
大理石的地板，上面淡淡的浮雕在夜燈的照耀下熠熠生暉，皎潔的下弦月高掛天空，萬點繁星見證的這次的模擬攻堅。
四周微弱輕柔的流水聲流進我的耳裡，是這麼的平和。
「你就別唉啦，反正有三回合。隊員們，鞏固此區域!!」林忠毅拿著與手壁長度很不搭調的狙擊步槍，30發的彈匣中彈藥配合柔和綠色夜燈的節奏閃著。
「林…你看…」羅特暫時忘了與上將間的恩怨，指著欄杆外。

「我們現在在水上耶。這座宮廷是浮在湖面上的…」羅特說「水上」這兩個字時還故意提高語調。
「靠。真的耶。」幾個經過廣場旁邊的SWAT隊員將臉上的夜視鏡緩緩抬高，欣賞這現實世界中根本不會有的美景，手中的衝鋒槍在月光的照耀下溫柔的反射銀光，這銀光似乎可以讓人放棄戰鬥，不顧一切的親近它。

「哇哩咧…這個模組真是讚阿…不過羅特，你現在…」林忠毅拿出胸前口袋中的地圖，攤開。

我也湊了過去。
「好了，這裡廣場部分。」林忠毅指了指地圖南方，又指了廣場旁的兩棟建築。
「左邊是公主殿，右邊就是王子殿。飛狐，你主攻王子殿，羅特，你主攻公主殿。我呢?哼哼，我要衝前方，」林忠毅指了指著我們正前方的一棟較大的建築，兩邊的建築與中間一比，不論大小或是裝飾都略微遜色，「那就是大殿。」
「大殿之後，就是王女殿、兄、叔殿。那裡，有玄靈鏡。你們可能會問玄靈鏡幹啥的─這個…我也不知道。反正似乎是一種很重要的東西就對了。留點芭樂，到時候炸鏡子好用。」林忠毅又笑了笑。

「我們現在分成三隊，我占一半兵力32人，羅特還有飛狐，你們各拿16人，掩護我!!」林忠毅喊著。
「呃…好…」我看了看羅特的「屎」臉，勉強答應。
「哼，知道了。」羅特拿起G18C，「你們，你們，你們，你們…跟我來!!」他挑了4組人馬，頭也不回的衝向左方的公主殿。
(作者小編：SWAT中是4人為一組，執行攻堅任務，與一般軍隊中的「班」不太一樣。)

「長官，請允許我問最後一個問題?」我又問。
「說。」
「為啥要把虎兒冷凍?我們幾個不都是好好的?」我問著，林忠毅則是已經扛起狙擊槍，找起目標。
「這你不懂─呃，那是因為你們幾個在這兩年間是軍校的教官，不能冷凍，」「那他咧?」我問著，「那是因為，我們不想讓你們出去亂搞，道時後要是捅啥蔞子或是給我增產報國要小孩叫我叔叔，那事情可是很嚴重的。」林忠毅回答。
我的臉一垮，原來原因這麼的單純…
「但是我們不會去幹這種事阿─你知道，我們的後代─假如啦，那也有可能沒有生殖能力，因為我們應該快算是不同種動物了…」我辯駁。
「你是國防醫學院的，這方面我辯不過你，先去好好幹一場吧，但是記得模擬玩後來找我一下。」林忠毅拍拍我的肩，「跟我來、士兵們!!」他大喊，剛剛選好的8個組開始躍進。

怪了?到底要我去找他幹嘛?難不成要陪蔣公吃中飯?
「好吧，好戲上場。」我領著剩餘的人，衝向右方的王子殿。


「長官，這門鎖住，我們要用C4炸開。」當到了王子殿門口，馬上遇到第一個問題。
「好吧，我不確定裡面有多少人…但是…衝鋒槍上膛囉!!」我衝上前，對著大門用力一踹，木門應聲倒下。
「進去，進去!!」我喊著，率先衝入王子殿。

王子殿中燈火通明，除了牆上有山水風景畫之外，桌旁更擺著一人高的大花瓶。
空氣中瀰漫著桂花香，SWAT黑色的制服與柔和燈光很不搭調。
但是我無心慢慢欣賞，躲到素色屏風後，在屏風上戳了個洞，暗暗觀察。
我比了掩蔽的手勢，後面的隊員亦掩蔽起來。

突然，我聽見了微弱的鑰匙開門聲，隨著是微弱的腳步聲。
那種腳步聲好像穿著拖鞋踩在地板上一般，輕柔又極具侵略性。

「不會是斯巴達戰士吧…」我暗想著，透過屏風的小孔，證時我的想法…標準錯誤答案。

「只不過是兩尾雜魚…長官，要不要解決他們?」身旁的隊員問我。
「等等，先找出他們的弱點，」我看著眼前正在搜索，拿著十字弓，身穿銀色鎧甲的式神。
「哇靠，長官，你被比下去了喔，他們有兩條尾巴耶。」那名士兵又撞了撞我的手肘。
「他們是神阿─還有，不要說話。」

「喂，你聽，有敵人…」式神說起話來，推測應該是由中國神「童」特勤扮演的…
「射擊。」
衝鋒槍滾珠軸承開始坐動，火光源源不絕的噴出。
我按兵不動，逕自看著部隊們用MP7射擊。
我探出頭來，驗收戰果，卻看到令人震驚的畫面。

4.7mm小口徑衝鋒槍彈藥全被鎧甲彈開了。
「就說有敵人。」其中一名式神冷笑，十字弓瞄準了我。
「沒錯。去死吧!」我將沒有射擊過的G36秀給他們看。
「磅磅，磅。」朝著式神頭部射擊，我就不信你們沒戴頭盔也沒事…
「好槍法，長官。」組員們誇獎，我卻沒有心思聽。

「上將，式神們的盔甲不好惹，請組員射擊頭部，還有，排除敵人兩名。」
「呃…如果是用7.62打身體咧?畢竟他們的口徑小的可以…」上將回答。
「這我就不知道啦，自己試試看吧。」我看著那兩名式神的屍體。

過了約莫十秒，那兩具屍體自動不見了。
「兄弟們，換彈匣，前進。」


「報告，損失兩名弟兄!!」無線電中，前線的式神回報狀況。
「軍情?」Kubi問著，逕自朝著心裡理想的埋伏地前進。

那就是…侍從休息殿。
「如果林忠毅控制了王女殿還有玄靈鏡前半部…那侍從休息殿可以很快的打擊他們…」Kubi看了一下地圖，驚覺而加快腳步。

(作者小編：玄靈鏡：妖狐族的祕寶，使用玄靈鏡時須在陰陽調和之時使用，在發生「天狗蝕日」時千萬不可以靠近，玄靈鏡的連結會混亂至極，有可能會連結到九幽冥府或是任何一個異空間…)
(作者小編：這是啥啦!!不過既然要寫…就把它寫好…尊重Kubi小姐的原著。)

她找到了廣場的區域。廣場兩旁的公主殿還有王子殿…恐怕都被肅清了。
「那我得趕快了…」Kubi自言自語道，拉了拉槍背帶，迅速的朝侍從休息殿衝去。
她拍了一下耳前無線電的開關，開始通話。

「月影，修諾斯，你們聽的到嗎?」
「可以!」
「林忠毅─呃…上將啦，他的目標有可能是玄靈鏡!!」
「何解?」由月影的呼吸聲也聽出，他在跑步。
「剛剛簡報中，有一段話是：不要讓SWAT破壞玄靈鏡─有可能會讓式神的能量謢盾失效!!」
「可是為什麼還是有兩名士兵陣亡?」
「說不定沒有保護到頭的份!!趕快部署在我的對面，廚房!!」
「嗄?是!!」這次換成修諾斯回答。
「虎兒，依照剛剛的計畫就好了，先不要慌。」Kubi又下達命令，她已經緩步走進侍從休息殿，可以看見前線的式神拿著十字弓射擊。
「了解。」
「要是林忠毅敢…越雷池一步…我就…跟他拼了…」Kubi將腳架緩緩的在地面架起，身體趴了下去。

白花的大理石地板有些寒意，卻絕對比不上Kubi心中的得勝之心。


大殿的門被炸開，隨後湧入了二十幾名SWAT。
「記住，想像他們全部都挾持人質，朝頭部射擊，用無瞄準具射擊法。」林忠毅下令。
「了解，長官。」隊員們回答。
「分散!!」林忠毅又說，逕自跟著Alfa的隊員深入大殿內部。
(作者小編：無瞄準具射擊法，不使用金屬瞄準具，不瞄準直接射擊的方法。用於近距離。)

隨後，衝鋒槍四處吼叫，之後就是彈殼滿地的撞擊聲。
「Charile，排除敵人1名。」
「Foxtore，排除敵人兩名。」

接著，又是長達五分鐘的靜默。
「A-1安全。」林忠毅確認他的區域真的安全了。
「A-3安全。」
「等一下，A-2出現敵蹤，速度超級快!」無線電中傳來吼叫聲，隨後是衝鋒槍在大殿中回響。
「阿──!」慘叫傳來，隨後衝鋒槍輕響幾聲後，轉而代之的是T138聯勤9mm自動手槍的厚實爆音。
「報告狀況，快阿!!」林忠毅吼著，一面在大殿中的紅地毯上踱步。
「長官，式神的肉搏戰超強!剛剛頭盔顯示器計算出來，每次揮拳的重量達0.5噸!陣亡一人，剛剛我們還是用手槍把它給幹掉的!!」無線電回答。

「我知道了…這場遊戲的意義…就在於…用科技力遠距把式神幹掉…在那堆變態的式神衝過來揍人之前…搶先射擊跟斯巴達戰士一樣大小頭部的『好球區』!」林忠毅暗想，又暗叫不妙：「羅特納小子死到哪去了?」

「這裡是林，羅特，你好了沒有?」
「已經移動到王女殿待命。」
「渾蛋!!要是有敵人怎麼辦!!那是絕佳的埋伏地點!!」林忠毅吼著。
「None of your business.」羅特回了一句。
「我是此次攻堅的指揮官，當然要先跟我報備在行動阿!」林忠毅氣得跳腳，用手勢命令部隊撤出，嘴裡仍用無線電與羅特開罵。
「我是美國的中將，啥事不用中國軍人管。」
「這裡都是什麼國了!我靠!這裡根本是地府!」林忠毅回罵。


現實世界。
「呵呵…兩個白痴…」軍械士在螢幕上看著兩方人馬的模擬，尤其是林忠毅那句「我靠」早就被錄下來了。
「蔣公，你說是不是經典!!哈哈!」另一名軍械士偷偷的由抽屜拿出一包餅乾，順便給了蔣公一半。
「那沒有給我的喔?」另一名軍械士問著。
「等你升到槍砲上士在說吧，士官長俺今天大發慈悲，給你兩片好了。」士官長拿出了兩片餅乾，給了中士。
「我不吃沒關係，」蔣公把那半包餅乾退還給士官長，又看著螢幕。「原來…我真的是找對人了…」他暗暗想著。

「嘟!嘟!嘟!」突然，光學螢幕後的玻璃窗震動了起來，一名身穿著白色T-shirt，藍色牛仔褲，左手拿著M4 System步槍、右手舉著自己的皮夾，展著鷹翼咧嘴。

皮夾裡有兩面透明的板子，左邊裝著軍隊證明，右邊裝著身分證。
「怎麼會有斯巴達戰士?」士官長站了起來，順手從腰間抽出手槍，上膛。
「不，別開槍，那是羽。」蔣公走到士官長面前，「那人我認識，讓他進來吧。」
「嗄?」士官長打開落地窗，羽就站到了落地窗邊緣。
「林忠毅上將…叫我來集合…還有…另一個戰士…」羽似乎是從他在郊區的租屋一路趕來，氣喘吁吁。
「嘿，早，不錯的皮夾，長官。」士官長笑了。

羽收起了翅膀，又拍了拍他的步槍。

----------


## 白袍狐仙

「趕快開機吧，我要進去。」地板上的那名戰士也揮了揮手。
「你是…」士官長指了指地上那名戰士。

那名戰士…士官長可以輕易看出，那是狼。斯巴達戰士對他來說早就看慣了，唯一比較特別的是，是手中的G36C步槍。
「喔，我…我是幻影，隸屬於CASOG，請多指教。」
「幻影，你是斯巴達一代對吧?」
「嗯，一代沒錯。目前在執行的是黃埔軍校的教官。」幻影搔搔腦袋，回答。
「請問你有什麼特殊能力嗎?」這次換成蔣公發問。
幻影撥了撥棕色的頭髮，想了想。
「報告…間諜戰。那個…其實小弟我也沒有什麼過人之處，就是你只要給我足夠的時間…還有橡膠布料…我絕對會讓你認不出來。還有，給我一台有網路的電腦…幫你搞定一切。」幻影回答。
「嗯…還有，沒有網路只要給我USB，也可以啦。」他將腿掛中的掌上型電腦抽出，揚了揚。

「哦?化妝術?這個厲害，這可是HUMINT的最高境界耶!」士官長又回答，手指已經開始撥弄電腦鍵盤，準備開機。
(作者小編：HUMINT：用人為蒐集情報，類似波灣戰爭美軍派出特種部隊在敵後從事蒐集、破壞等工作。缺點是常常所得的資訊帶有個人的主觀。)
(作者小編：情報不等於資訊。資訊要經過分析、觀察後，才能成為有用、正確的情報。)

「士官長，如果他們兩個是假的怎麼辦阿?上將剛剛也沒有提到這件事情阿?」旁邊的中士雖然撕開電腦螢幕旁多餘的兩個牛皮信封，將裡面的30碼開機序號輸入電腦，但還是擔心的問著。

「沒關係，等等我們就下去直接對著坐艙開槍就是，緊急標準處理程序。況且司巴達計畫執行沒幾年，你覺得現在他們就有可能是假貨?」士官長回答，臉上的笑容不見了，轉而代之的是陰沉、冷靜的專業臉龐。

這裡畢竟是他負責的!

「喂，你這個二等士官，不要亂說話好不好。」站在士官長身前的羽用食指戳了一下士官長胸口的「老烏龜」，老大不爽的晃晃腳邊的步槍。

(作者小編：老烏龜，CASS勳章(China Army Secert Service)，中國陸軍密勤局，類似於中華民國的國安局，或者是美國FBI的情報單位，勳章是銅質、中間有紅色的紅星，因此得到老烏龜的綽號。)

「是是，對不起，以防萬一嘛。你知道這裡是中國北方工業的模擬戰鬥室，左邊是聯勤，右邊是國防部，不小心怎麼行?」士官長老練的回答，又敲敲電腦觸控式螢幕。
「咄…」羽哼了一聲，「我下去了。」他瞪了一眼士官長，又堆起笑容，對蔣公揮了揮手之後，才躍下落地窗，輕撲兩下白翼，安全落地。

「不過…呃…還是謝謝你們軍械士啦。」幻影苦笑著，坐進模擬座艙，黑簾又緩緩的將整座座艙蓋了住。


「飛狐，給你兩分鐘，去支援羅特。間格，完了。」我側耳聽的無線電，有些疑惑。
「嗄?」
「不要說了，剛剛有個暴力式神用超神的肉搏戰法幹掉我們一個弟兄，羅特已經很雞婆的衝到王女殿旁的位置。那個地方跟廚房差不到100公尺的距離，要是被修諾斯的MG36給掃到的話那真的很可怕。間格，完了。」

「MG36?修諾斯不是拿MG3?」我將右手一揮，左手提著步槍向衝去。
「昨天羅特送他的，天知道羅特那麼凱幹麼?反正這樣也剛剛好，你們以後彈匣互通。」上將說，「快點，我在大殿前側掩護你們，你去把羅特拖回來。間格，完了。」
「是，長官。」我意識到事態不妙，開始衝向走廊，卻看到最不想看到的事情發生。

那是一條長廊。長廊的兩側每隔約一公尺就有盞閃著綠光的夜燈，直延伸到湖面，70公尺外，出現了個轉角，想必那就是王女殿。

「長官!這條走廊沒有任何的掩蔽!!可能會被…狙擊!! 間格，完了。」從軍五年的直覺告訴我，絕對、絕對有埋伏。
「用神之速衝衝看，再不衝損失的是16人!! 間格，完了!!」上將大喊，「我會掩護你!!還有羅特，依照我的指示丟閃光彈!!」

「好了嗎?」我問著後面的士兵。
「OK，長官。」其中一名隊員拇指向上翹，「跟緊我!」我一提氣，雙腿本能的向前衝。


「果然!!」Kubi大喜，一個棕色的身影出現在狙擊鏡之中。
「開夜視鏡吧。」她順手轉開了瞄準鏡上方的夜試鏡開關，這下，瞄準鏡中的身影更加明顯。

她的手指緩緩的移向扳機，扣下。

「鏮!」槍聲如雷貫耳，我雙腳一蹬，臥倒。
子彈由上方略過，「啊!」一名無辜的替死鬼，SWAT隊員，胸部中彈，向後翻落湖裡。
「可惡!」Kubi暗叫，她雖然早就知道眼前的敵人不好對付，但是她賭上了她的紀錄：沒有打了兩發還不陣亡的目標。

「就在那裡，掩護飛狐!!」林忠毅扛起狙擊槍，扣下扳機。
「啪!啪!啪!啪!啪!」5.56x39子彈通過SIG 550的槍管，在內建消音器的掩護之下，變的出奇的安靜、致命。
MP7以及SCAR-L步槍不斷朝著侍從休息殿投射火力，但是─真的對裡面的不標有用嗎?

我在重重一摔之後，玻璃纖維的G36發出難聽的呻吟聲，我仍迅速起身，生存的鐵律只有一個：衝。
「可惡，衝，隊員們!!」我叫喊著，不顧已經被染紅的湖水濺到軍靴上，朝著目標快速衝去。

侍從休息殿，守方Alfa
「非得把那幫SWAT幹掉!!修諾斯、月影，展開行動；虎兒，火力投射!! 間格，完了!」Kubi仰躺在大理石地板上，手謢著槍口還在微微冒著瓦斯的M14，看著休息店內不斷增加的彈孔以及呼嘯而過的子彈風切聲。
「反擊!」Kubi一個轉身，狙擊槍重新架回定位，展開新一波的射擊。


雅閑庫屋頂。守方Charile。
「知道了。間格，完了。」虎兒接獲命令，由背上拉出一把只有50公分寬的十字弓。
「看我的。」他暗暗想著，十字弓瞄準了大殿的屋頂後方。
他扣下扳機，疾矢飛奔，準確的射向SWAT進入的廣場。

廚房。守方Bravo。
「射擊!!」月影的指令一下達，修諾斯的MG36機槍立即規律的跳動，對著觀察許久的羅特一隊射擊，由右方源源拋出的彈殼瞬間舖滿地板。

王女殿正前方。攻方Delta。
「這裡是Delta，遭受強烈的攻擊，請求支援!!間格，完了。」羅特躲在只和王女殿相隔10公尺的兄叔殿的牆腳。
「看吧，白痴!」林忠毅不顧無線電使用規定，直接大罵。
「這裡是Foxtor，來救你了，撐住。」我拉起胸口的無線電大喊。
「知道了…」這一聲，不是羅特，而是林忠毅。

「距離…70…側風…無…前製量…沒…」林忠毅此時正趴在窗台上，努力的瞄準目標。
「今天我一定要跟你一較高下!!」林忠毅暗想著，他老早就聽過，台灣方面出了一個很厲害的女性狙擊手，據說2057年中華人民共和國出兵台灣的先前部隊，被台灣──整體戰力滅了的就有1個師左右。

當登陸艇在台南的嘉南平原靠岸那一瞬間，先是IDF戰機、幻象2000的精密火砲攻擊，把隨同登陸作戰的戰車滅了一大半；突然，前排士兵全數倒下，700公尺外的集村中，中華民國的狙擊手瘋狂的射擊眼前的活靶，最後再由台灣的陸戰隊肅清。

據說狙擊連的領導人就是Kubi。

那一仗最慘。後來又射了許多M族飛彈還是無法斷絕他們的游擊戰法，中國又受到NBC條約的限定，無法使用核武、生物武器、化學武器等，反而是中華民國的狙擊手越挫越勇，在斷塤殘壁之中繼續反擊，更令他─這個攻台計畫的執行長難堪的是，許多飛機無緣無故行經城市上方就被打了下來，台軍都會在網路上公佈M95反物質狙擊槍把戰機打下來的畫面，總是在圖片後加這麼一段話：用70圓台幣的子彈換幾千萬的殲13戰機─爽啦!!這些無聊的話語，讓他更加難堪。

攻台計畫到了最後，竟成了半調子─台灣的民眾組成由政府配給武器的義勇軍，管你律師醫師老師還是鹹濕的「特種部隊」，全給你扛槍上陣，把機械化步兵打的一踏糊塗，等到裝甲車或是坦克到時在一溜煙的跑走，留給大口徑狙擊槍解決─都在1500公尺外耶唷。

這一仗輸了那們慘，原因何在?除了「斯巴達戰士」被政府成功塑造為「不死、無敵，永遠抗戰」的英雄外，更因為重要設施地下化，連個行政院長都沒被特工「斬首」到，談什麼總統?

林忠毅越想越氣：「媽個羔子，老子今天跟你拼定了。」他微微的將扳機旁的射擊模式調到了全自動。
「探頭了!」林忠毅馬上開槍。

連串的槍聲打破了長達2分鐘的對峙，隨後就是一條紅色之河由大理石的階梯翻騰而下。
「陣亡了…嗎?」
「Foxtor，去確認。」
「了解，長官。」我敲了敲無線電，提起步槍…朝著目標前進。

守方，Charile
隨著滑輪的輕叫聲，神龍計畫的戰士─虎兒，迅速的朝著目標靠近。
「著陸!!」他藉著滑輪滑到了敵後，助跑了5公尺左右才停了下來。
「這裡是虎兒，到達目標，開始作戰，間格，完了。」虎兒發訊，將掛在腰間的牙刃抽了出來。銀白色的浪紋在月下閃耀，馬上就會被染上一層層的紅色黏液。

他緩步的跨進大殿，原本美輪美奐的大殿已是彈孔累累，木造的紙窗還有木門歪歪倒倒搖晃著，殘破的素色窗簾隨著薰風搖曳。

「標準的戰地景觀…」他輕生說著，踏過了一道朱紅的門檻。
「攻擊，攻擊!」細微的耳語傳入他的耳，那是毫無防備的「人類」正在攻擊他的隊員們。
「好戲上場。」他低聲說著，提起牙刃，朝著大殿深處走去。


攻方，Foxtor。
我的右手手掌向上彎，要後方的隊員們在侍從休息殿門口停下。
突然，檸檬大小的手榴彈滾了出來，「手榴彈!!」隊員們叫著。

「去死吧!」就在那個當下，我毫不猶豫的將手榴彈踢向隔著50公尺寬湖面的敵人據點。
「轟!!」手榴彈在湖面上爆炸，隨後，我衝入侍從休息殿掃蕩。

「不錯。反應很快。」Kubi扛著狙擊槍，近戰雷射指示器瞄準著我的胸口。
「你知道那是啥器官?」我用步槍指著Kubi身上的彈孔。
「肝。」她輕描淡寫的回了一句。
「先下場休息吧。」我又輕聲說了一句，手指還是沒有離開扳機。
「先過了我這關在說，」Kubi「步槍放下。」
「好吧。」我將步槍的保險帶上，丟到地板上，雙手背至後方。

我緩緩的看著眼前的敵人，把扳機扣下。
「轟。」

攻方，GAMA。
「報告長官，羅特中將陣亡，由李夢雲士官長代理職務。」
(作者小編：對不起，班長，用一下你的名字。)
「李夢雲，給我退回來!!羅特死很慘你還沒有看到嗎?」林忠毅對著防禦力嚇死人的式神射擊著，不忘命令。
「長官，恕難從命，他們…他們佈下火網了，不然就…趴下!」李夢雲從腰間抽出一罐長條型的黑色東西，拋了出去。

「BLASH!!」閃光彈耀眼的白光閃耀在戰場上，所有武器嘎然而止。

守方，Charile。
「嗚…嗚…」一名SWAT隊員突然被一隻白色的大手蓋住口鼻，被拖到了一面屏風後，另一隻手由後面挽來，尖銳的指甲發出一聲輕響，那名隊員的頸動脈爆裂，鮮血如柱冒了出來。

「咳…咳…」那名隊員倒了下來，發現屏風後早就有著8具還無任何屍臭味的屍體。

死法全部一模一樣。

「喂，下場休息吧，雜碎。」虎兒踢了踢被自己解決掉的隊員。
「是…中校…。」那名隊員顫抖著雙手，緩緩的摸向腰間，抽出了已經上膛的手槍。


「轟!轟!」手槍的爆音回蕩在木造的大殿中。
「出什麼事情了?」林忠毅問著。
「你去看看!」林忠毅指著身旁的一名隊員，大聲喊著。
「是，長官!」


「趁著閃光還沒有消退，快閃阿你們!!」李夢雲趴在地上時，突然，兩種腳步聲從身旁呼嘯而過。

隨後聽到的是M4以及G36C的射擊聲。

「快退!我叫你們快退!!」伴隨著槍聲，李夢雲推了推風鏡，冒險朝著牆後一望。

兩個戰士，一鵬一狼─將5.56鉛彈頭不停的追著眼前2、30名式神，那些式神則是潰散奔逃。
「是閃光彈太強還是…?」李夢雲想了想，大聲的又喊著：「兄弟們，衝鋒槍開火!!盡量放倒近處的敵人，至於遠處的也甭追了!」

衝鋒槍的槍口再度露出插滿箭矢以及血跡斑斑的木牆，展開新一波的射擊，唯讀有點事情不對勁。

「那一根是什麼東西?」眼尖的士兵們問，他們也開始暗想，最好一顆閃光彈就能嚇走他們全部啦。

「攻擊。」十幾隻十字弓對準了SWAT的腦袋，其中包括著兩支G36。
「終於看到了那一根是吧?很好。」一個平時令人開朗的聲音，卻成了他們的終結者，「月影，你這招真屌。」羽將手中的步槍丟到地上，雙手放高，繼續讓那名戰士質問他。

「知道我怎麼過來了吧?」月影將狼爪放到羽的肩上，羽馬上就明白了。

那是濕滑冰涼的感覺。

「對不起啦，當你們丟出閃光彈，英雄式的接受歡呼，我們早就潛入湖…摸過來了。月影身旁的修諾斯補充，又問：「你是誰?之前沒看過你?」

「斯巴達戰士，042，幻影，隸屬CASOG，你咧?」幻影如閃電一般轉了過來，抽出腿後的小刀，想也不想右手攻向修諾斯的下盤，左手也沒有閒著，抓住修諾斯的左手，朝右一轉，機槍被硬生生的轉向一旁。

「想的美唷!!」修諾斯像對付幼稚園小朋友般的口氣輕聲說著，給了幻影一個似笑非笑的神秘表情，忽然一躍，順著幻影砍來的右手，雙腳重重踏下，抽出MK23，射擊。

「阿─幻影，你在白目三小啦─這只是模擬啦!!」羽還不忘罵髒話，身體卻動了起來。

平時供他飛行的鵬翼成了最好的助手，一蓋，就把月影的頭矇住，不過月影也不是省油的燈，大喝一聲，軍刀劃破雙翼，緊接著步槍噴出彈殼。
滴答、滴答…
帶有陣陣鏽味的鮮血滴下，羽掩著被子彈劃穿的胸口，倒在一片血泊之中。
「可惡…但是任務我一定會…成功…炸燬玄靈鏡…」羽將沾滿血跡的手榴彈由腰間拿出，拔掉插銷，用力的用右腳一蹬，身子翻了180度，手榴彈隨之拋出。
「手榴彈!掩蔽!」後方的式神們大叫，隨後跳開。
轟然一聲巨響，在修諾斯以及月影身旁爆炸，木製樑柱伴隨著陣陣的斷裂聲倒下，月影快速的一滾，一根5丈高的木柱立即掩蓋他的軌跡。

「修諾斯!!」月影大叫，衝回那堆瓦礫，開始拼命挖掘。
突然之間，他所在的瓦礫堆晃動了一下，下降好幾吋。
想必修諾斯陣亡、並且下場了。

「笨蛋…羽…你這個笨蛋…玄靈鏡只是一個通往外界較方便的孔道而已…炸掉他並沒有任何的影響阿…」月影趴在瓦礫上…喃喃自語…

子彈在我的耳旁幾吋劃過，在擺滿古董的侍從休息室內亂竄。
「你…」Kubi用著僅存的力氣，指著我。
「沒錯，流星趕月。」
Kubi將插在咽喉的手術刀緩緩的拔出。
手術刀掉落地上，發出幾聲輕響，靜止不動。
「論反應時間，我是20微秒，你是47微秒，月影則是54微秒，常人平均為200多微秒；國防部在我們14歲時就有告訴我們，不是嗎?」我手緩緩的一伸，又有三支手術刀出現在掌中。

「我早在你叫我把步槍放下那時，就先在衣袖內藏了4把手術刀。你先下場吧。」我又說著，撿起G36。
「其實你應該讓刀子留在喉嚨…這樣失血比較慢…反正你也喪失行動能力了…」我頭也不回，往外走去。

「好好享受『餘生』吧，下一張地圖是Ghost Town，希望能同隊。」我掩上侍從休息殿的木門。

依照Kubi的個性…接著就是…
「轟!」M14再度響起，接著就是一陣沉默。


「不管了，各小組，回報!」月影心亂如麻，根本就不知道現在能用的兵力還剩下多少。
5秒後，匯報了。
「報告月影中校，式神14名，斯巴達戰士2名。」
「敵方呢?」
「嗯…好像斯巴達戰士只剩下1名，迅雷SWAT只剩下8名。」
「很好，縮小包圍圈，把林忠毅上將鎖在大殿裡。」


「那個…飛狐…快點回防。」林忠毅將聲音壓的很小…不妙。
「了解，長官，跟斯巴達交鋒的滋味如何?」
「不賴，目前碰到最棘手的，虎兒。」

虎…虎兒?
那個隨便一揮劍砍斷鐵條，肌肉出力只有30%的變態?

「長官，你先撐著，我馬上過去。」我一揮手，死傷慘重、只剩下7人的小隊全數衝向大殿。


大殿。
「長官…其他人會不會已經被摸掉了…」僅存的一名隊員，小鳥依人似的瑟縮在上將身旁，手中的衝鋒槍四處搜尋著任何風吹草動。食指架在MP7的護弓之上，顫抖著。
「別亂蓋。」林忠毅一臉堅毅，其實心裡怕的很。

死是什麼感覺?被虎兒的牙刃輕輕一抹，會痛幾秒?以後他的面子擺哪裡?

屏風後出現了人影，林忠毅用瞄準鏡略為瞄準，扣下扳機。
「轟!!」
槍響過後，紅色血液噴濺落下，一名式神向右方跌落，隨即消失。

「BaTaTaTaTaTa!! TaTaTaTa!!」MP7響起，兩名迅雷隊員躍入大殿斷裂的窗櫺，對著死角的式神進行射擊。

「呃…」突然，那名迅雷隊員左手掩向腹部，他已經中槍。
「MP7-SD!小心!!」林忠毅馬上認出，那是他麾下戰士所慣用的武器，他所不知道的是，那隻武器，將立即對付他。

「轟!!轟!!喀喀!」他又對著可疑的目標射擊，並且將20發子彈全射光了。
「嗯…」林忠毅仍注視著那個兩發子彈都躲過的可疑黑影，映在屏風之後，左手也沒有閒著，新的彈匣馬上插上。

「長官，要測量前置量啊。」那黑影，由屏風後走出，沒錯，虎兒。
「還有什麼好說的呢?你把我們的式神護衛隊全部殺光了。只剩下我跟月影。」虎兒聳聳肩，右手輕輕將牙刃拉出。

「嘟!」一支手術刀出現在他腳前，在木頭地板上發出厚實的聲響。
「想殺上將，先過我這關。」我站在虎兒的正前方，G36瞄準完畢。
「很好。這場爛仗越發有趣。誰先殺?你…還是上將?」
「我來決定。」突然，一個冷冰冰的聲音響起，虎兒的肩旁，出現一跟防火帽。

月影。
一切都沉默下來。
7對2的戰爭，卻是毫無勝算。

「我先說吧。我的信念非常簡單：保護我所認同的上司，決不讓他先行倒下!!」
「很感人。試試看!」虎兒一蹬，牙刃破空斬來。

我也蹬了出去，將G36當作長兵器耍。
金屬的撞擊扭曲聲傳入耳裡。
「笨蛋!!」虎兒大喊，我則是用G36正面擋住牙刃。
「唰!」
「玻璃纖維，是吧?硬中帶脆。」我將護木已被剁為兩半的G36丟下，兀自拿出Mk23，射擊。
「鏮鏮!!」兩枚手槍彈藥全被擋了下來，只見虎兒用牙刃護著額。
「不幸的很，你應該有所認知，斯巴達戰士對於低速彈頭都是可以擋下或是閃避的，你太…呃!」
「請指名低速彈頭的定義?」我冷眼看著雙手、雙腿各插著一支手術刀的虎兒，無法對付月影了，沒手術刀了。
標準醫護包中的16支手術刀，全數當成武器了。

只能指望迅雷能解決他們了。

「我告訴你軍醫的定義吧，能善用醫療包中物品的人，就有資格被稱做軍醫!!」
「別談了!」月影突然將槍口對準我。
「開槍阿!!你開阿!!」我大喊，近幾失控。

火光由槍口冒出，我踹向失去行動能力的虎兒，用他─擋下前兩發，身中後面的7發。

感覺被人揍了幾拳似的。
「嗚…」我跪了下來，發出陣陣低鳴。

痛…

火光伴隨著爆音再度響起，這次倒下的，換成我後方的上將。
迅雷隊員們想要回擊，但是隨著一聲鬼哭神嚎的長鳴，所有的反抗力量全都瓦解了。

槍榴彈。

如火一般的劇痛襲來，失血大概1.5公升、脈搏70。
月影步出大殿，我用沾滿鮮血的雙手，靠著越發模糊的視力，在地板上摸索。

失血一定破2公升了，脈搏大概50。
找到Mk23了，但是2公尺的距離猶如我見過最長的距離。

我將左手伸出，懸在空中，準備抓住握把，射擊一個已經走遠的目標。

視線越來越窄，好累。

終於，我放棄了…左手就這麼掉落染紅的木製地板，宣告戰鬥的結束。


第一回合…皇城攻防戰，守軍以一人險勝。

----------


## 思樂炎

喔喔喔！刃vs槍耶！！(熱血ing)

話說回來，式神揮拳0.5頓....

這.....拆房子專用的嗎(爆)

----------


## 孤狼

> 「不錯。反應很快。」Kubi扛著狙擊槍，近戰雷射指示器瞄準著我的胸口。
> 「你知道那是啥器官?」我用步槍指著Kubi身上的彈孔。
> 「肝。」她輕描淡寫的回了一句。
> 「先下場休息吧。」我又輕聲說了一句，手指還是沒有離開扳機。
> 「先過了我這關在說，」Kubi「步槍放下。」
> 「好吧。」我將步槍的保險帶上，丟到地板上，雙手背至後方。



這個就是媽咪爆肝的原因 + 證明 ........  (大燦)

話說這會真的很精采也 .... 

也還真的是險勝 .... 

不過勒 ..... 那個把虎兒冰凍起來的原因真是經典阿 ~~~  XD (被虎兒秒殺)

----------


## 修諾斯

> 想必修諾斯陣亡、並且下場了。


俺死掉了！(鼻氣)

----------


## 銀月貓

> 喔喔喔！刃vs槍耶！！(熱血ing)
> 
> 話說回來，式神揮拳0.5頓....
> 
> 這.....拆房子專用的嗎(爆)


0.5噸(500公斤

在拳擊紀錄裡面應該不是個稀有的數字

----------


## 思樂炎

> 0.5噸(500公斤
> 
> 在拳擊紀錄裡面應該不是個稀有的數字


可是小炎打不出500kg..囧..  :penguin_em03:

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 火光由槍口冒出，我踹向失去行動能力的虎兒，用他─擋下前兩發，身中後面的7發。


學弟你好過份!!!~~(指)



> 無法對付月影了，沒手術刀了。 
> 標準醫護包中的16支手術刀，全數當成武器了


。 
所以才叫你不要把手術刀當玩具玩~你不聽嘛!!!(爆



> 「笨蛋…羽…你這個笨蛋…玄靈鏡只是一個通往外界較方便的孔道而已…炸掉他並沒有任何的影響阿…」月影趴在瓦礫上…喃喃自語…


怎麼可以把鏡子炸掉呢~這樣我要怎麼出門阿!!~(拍桌)
請解釋一下趴的定義(被滅)



> 那個隨便一揮劍砍斷鐵條，肌肉出力只有30%的變態?


原來虎兒才是開金手指開最大的~(被打

----------


## 虎兒

我倒是覺得我練揮刀的次數...快趕上王建民的練習球數了...(死)

不過...
我也要承認我玩惡靈古堡的時候開金手指...

----------


## 平川野

呃... ...我說... ...飛狐你們把皇城破壞成那樣不用賠錢嗎... ...^^"

虎兒~!幹得好~!不愧是變態冰塊虎~!XD(被巴飛成流星)

PS: 忽然好期待雷諾會不會出場.妄想一下..

----------


## 虎兒

> 「為啥要把虎兒冷凍?我們幾個不都是好好的?」我問著，林忠毅則是已經扛起狙擊槍，找起目標。 
> 「這你不懂─呃，那是因為你們幾個在這兩年間是軍校的教官，不能冷凍，」「那他咧?」我問著，「那是因為，我們不想讓你們出去亂搞，道時後要是捅啥蔞子或是給我增產報國要小孩叫我叔叔，那事情可是很嚴重的。」林忠毅回答。 
> 我的臉一垮，原來原因這麼的單純…



原來...
你是這樣看我的呀...(殺意!)

還增產報國勒...
人家只是那方面的需求大了些而已...

----------


## KUBI kitsune

*我被插死了′ ▽`!!
我被插死了′ ▽`!!
我被插死了′ ▽`!!*(被拖走)

話說以我的個性′ ▽`...被叉喉之後會說的第一個字絕對不是"你"...(二度被拖走)

----------


## 白袍狐仙

3-3 Ghost Town
一樣的流程，一樣的簡報室，又瞬間充斥我每一個感官。
空氣中有著陣陣的子彈、潤滑油的鏽味，螢幕上的簡報又開始播放。

「剛剛你們都打的很讚，士兵們。現在是第二張地圖，Ghost Town。時序回到2057年，中共攻台的第一戰：澎湖。中共的一支輕裝甲旅在經過澎湖外的一座海埔新生地時，遭到中華民國空軍強大的火力攻擊，因而消滅。中共高層在知道此一消息後，害怕其中有秘密文件，便派出一個排的解放軍執行回收。中華民國駐澎湖軍知道此消息後，決定派出第五營第四步槍排，阻止這項計畫!」

接下來都是一模一樣的東西，感覺是浪費時間。
突然，胃部又是一陣翻騰，我出現在旗桿旁。

天空陰陰沉沉，在天邊透出了一派日光，與旗竿頂的中華民國國旗相互輝映。四周的民房有些起火，有些倒塌，到處可見中共士兵的「死樣子」。

斷肢殘臂散落一地，血的鏽味伴隨著屍臭朝著我的鼻孔衝來。
「咳…咳…」我輕咳兩聲，讓我忍不住的並不是屍臭以及血味，如果一個軍醫還怕這個，那他大概不用混了。

我所感到噁心的是陣陣迫砲高爆彈所遺留下詭異的甜味，以及陣陣的火藥味。
從頭盔顯示器中很快的增加綠點，那些是友軍。

「月影，你這好小子，終於Loading好了!」我對他的方向揮了揮手，他跑了過來。
「嗯，既然這仗是跟中共打，想必上將一定在敵隊…來，我們來清點人數。」月影轉身，開始清點一般兵。
「你們這些死老百姓，想給我上場就先排好，先有作戰計畫在說!」


現實世界，武漢，空軍複合基地。
「喂，趕快連線啦。」模擬室中，坐著兩排人馬，分別是華南第一飛行隊以及華北第六飛行隊。
「媽的，這爛電腦說要我們連線到北京北方模擬室的066房，一直在狂跑，有誰知道為啥啦!!」
「甘寧老師咧，吵啥?」其中一名台灣人罵著台語，但馬上發現自己受到同儕的歡迎，在6名接受訓練的人員之中，只有兩名是『正港』的中國人。
「再吵一律扁人。」一名中校站了起來，他是斯巴達戰士。

「你們這些雜碎，我開殲12打星聯時，你們在哪裡?給我放尊重點。」他撥了撥金髮，走到5公尺外的控制室裡。
「現在是啥問題?」平川野問著急的滿頭大汗的軍械士。
「不確定這是不是病毒擋…但是一直要求執行…吃掉了CPU92%的RAM…」
「檔案來源?」平川野一把搶過滑鼠，開始查詢此篇檔案的來源。

「嗯…你們幾個軍械士，又是誰去下載不該下載的，嗯?」平川野的口氣中充滿不悅以及藐視，瞪向那名軍械士。

「誰叫你們在這裡掛線上遊戲?國防部的電腦不是給你們玩的…」平川野叫出那個外掛系統，一舉砍掉，「這個程式本來就設計不好，只是速度快而已…你看原始碼…學過Visaul Basic吧?他裡面根本就不是For & Next迴圈，再無線執行的況下當然會蠶食記憶體，笨!」

五分鐘後，武漢空軍基地的模擬程式終於連上北京的模擬室。


2057，澎湖。
「我們把這戰場分成9區，由左而右、由上至下分別是A-1~A-9，現在我們能掌握的是A-1…A-4、A-7，中共則是A-9。A-5有一輛被擊毀的虎式裝甲車，我們把這個點命為「車隊」，而在A-3的這棟辦公大樓，則是很重要的據點，一方面可以控制…」羅特滔滔不絕的說著戰略，口水直噴。

沒錯，這場仗…一定又有好戲看了…林忠毅和羅特分到不同隊去了…管他什麼樑子，這仗一定特別慘烈。

「我們還有空軍以及地面間接火砲支援，不過─不要太信任火砲。」他的這句話，引來幾名士兵捧場式的笑聲，全是電腦BOT。

羅特臉一沉，罵道：「挖咧，我只是想把這份工作搞輕鬆一點…你們沒有上過戰場嗎?」
「報告長官，我們頭一回拿T-91，其他時間我們頂多受理警方的事務…」一名中士說著。
「管他。那就出發吧，Let's rock & roll!」羅特蹓了一句美語，兩支G18C都上膛了。


A-9，虎式APC。
充滿柴油味的空間，很好。
林忠毅心想，不忘指揮。
「我們是SOG，不是正規軍，頂多突擊步槍而已。敵來我閃，敵退我殺，聽到沒?」他說著。
「聽到!!」十幾名坐在APC中的隊長全部聽清楚了。


A-7，M3人員戰鬥車。
「接敵!接敵!」高爆機砲發出怒吼，在我們出槍射擊前就把敵人打飛。
「飛狐!去檢查一下!」月影剛剛走在M3旁，被機砲發射聲這麼一震，恐怕也嚇到了。

我匆匆的跑了過去，「掩護我!」我對著月影還有修諾斯叫著。
「喂。」我踢了一下屍體，沒反應。
我慢慢的翻開他趴倒的身軀，發現他手中的MP7保險還沒有關。
我將MP7取走，又拍了兩下他的臉頰。

「沒反應，很抱歉，沒情報啦。」我將MP7取走，交給月影。
「散開吧，展開戰鬥。」羅特用無線電下令。
突然，一陣音爆把我震倒在地。
ROCAF。
(作者小編：ROCAF，Repubic Of China Air Force，中華民國空軍。)


Ghost Town上空，ROCAF。
「Pixy，今天天氣真好。」4架IDF-K2雙座機掠過鬼鎮上空。
「展開轟炸任務，Pixy，接戰。」Pixy沒理他，逕自向作戰指揮部發送訊息。
「Alfa，接戰。」
「Bravo，接戰。」
「Charile，接戰。」

四架戰機默契良好的衝向敵區。
「看到APC，Alfa，FOX 2!」一枚飛彈，首先打中移動中的一輛APC，APC瞬間陷入火海。
「等等!拉高!!」Pixy下令，4架戰機有如排演過般，在空中畫出弧線。

「發現中國軍機!距離3000，高度2000。」Pixy又用無線電喊著。
「…」
「回答阿!!」發現身旁僚機沒有反應，Pixy的臉擠出「囧」字，對著僚機比中指，而僚機則是聳了聳肩，不知道為什麼無線電…不能用。

一定是ECM…Pixy想著，只有那種東西才會造成這種死狀況。


中華民國，第四步槍排，A-1。
「接敵，接敵!!」士兵們伏在街角，對著150公尺外的共軍開火。
「跟中將說他們要到A-3了!!」躲在稍遠牆後的一名士兵說著，突然一陣榴彈鬼哭神嚎似的叫聲掠過，那名士兵立刻被破片所傷，倒地不起。

我身旁的柏油路濺起一些小土塊，一枚子彈呼嘯而過。

好險。

「修諾斯，掩護我!!」我拍拍他的鋼盔，他則是大喊著：「掩護軍醫!!3.2.1，掩護射擊!!」

幾個士兵盲目的對著對街牆腳的共軍射擊，我則是快步衝了過去，把那名士兵背了起來，快速奔回掩體後。
「長官，發現敵人裝甲車!!」其中一名中士喊著，「反裝甲手!!」

一名上兵將鋼盔推離額頭，在彈痕累累的牆腳跪下，瞄準那輛虎式裝甲車，「後方淨空，發射!!」

大量的煙霧噴出，說時遲、那時快，中共裝甲車的95是機槍轉了過來，一陣狂掃，隨後陷入火海。
那名上兵尖叫，三枚子彈在他的胸口鑿出難看血腥的大洞，硫磺的臭味伴隨兩名傷兵的血腥味，幾名士兵一陣咳嗽。

幾名中共的士兵跳下車來，卻馬上被修諾斯的機槍掃平。
「飛狐，處理一下傷患，各單位，清點武器彈藥!!預計3分鐘後發起突圍!!」
「你是中校還我是中校?」我白了他一眼。

幾名士兵在換彈匣時輕笑幾聲。


中華民國，第四步槍排，A-4。
與剛剛的戰場僅相隔50公尺，卻有更激烈的戰鬥。
「趴下!」羅特一把推倒月影，將月影的頭壓在這座拱門唯一的掩護，幾個鐵箱後，幾十枚的子彈破空射來。
G18C的爆音響起，對著衝鋒的中共士兵射擊。
「中校，丟煙霧手榴彈!!我要壓制A-5!!」羅特喊著，月影立即在胸前一扯，用嘴咬掉插銷，用力丟出。

白煙滾滾的冒出，但是敵火卻絲毫沒有減少，反而更多。
中共的盲目射擊奏了效，沒人敢衝。
「Kubi，我要你在我們佔領A-5後，找個地方爬上去，支援所有的部隊!!」羅特對著2公尺旁，將M14架在充滿油污的鐵箱上射擊的狙擊手大喊。

「了解。」Kubi也投出一枚煙霧彈，讓整個戰場更加混亂。
「衝鋒!!」羅特大喊著，將兩支G18C都插上新的加長彈匣，衝進煙幕中。


中華民國，第四步槍排，A-8。
「嗯…打獵開始…」幻影隻身躲在狹小的巷衖中，等著落單的敵軍。

他心想，絕對不要跟虎兒硬幹，剛剛那一堆死於虎兒刀下的戰士，他不是不知道。
「最危險的地方就是最安全的地方。」他暗暗的吁了口氣。

「這裡是解放一，報告總部，正在往敵區前進。」兩名解放軍士兵，站在公寓的陰影中警戒四周，緩步向前。

兩名解放軍?
這真是太好笑了。

幻影將G36C轉上滅音器，瞄準這兩名士兵。
「唰唰唰唰!唰唰唰!」7枚子彈安靜的擊倒敵人，他們連叫喊的時間也沒有。

況且幻影手上這把的彈藥可是5.56無殼彈藥，不必擔心由於彈殼而被敵人發現「有人摸進來了」。

幻影將他們倆拖進那窄小的巷子中，由腰間抽出電腦。

「靠…怎麼滿臉是血阿…」他胡亂的把屍體臉上的血抹了抹，用電腦將「遺像」拍了下來，他身後的一台邊長50公分的正方體開始發出嘎嘎的聲音。

一張特製的人臉很快就打模好、刻出，最後還噴上淡淡的黃色，根本就跟屍體一樣。

幻影也沒有閒著，將全身上下的裝備都脫了下來，只剩下貼身的內衣褲，又匆匆的將那具屍體全身上下扒了個精光，換上解放軍的制服。

他將原來那件制服蓋住G36，草草的抹掉那兩名屍體的「紅色小河」，走出暗巷。
最後，戴起那剛剛製作完成的人皮面具，成了。
他扛起稍重的97式步槍，背起無線電，往反方向走去。


PRCAF。
「中校，兩架敵機追著我!!」那架殲12迅速的俯衝，仍躲不過Pixy的追擊。
「我知道，分散!」平川野用力一拉操縱桿，戰機立刻向右迴旋，他被強大的G力壓的發出呻吟。

「轟!」是XLAA空戰導彈!
那枚導彈沒能跟上迴旋，筆直衝向街區，引爆。

雖說平川野緊急避開那枚飛彈，但是恐懼像一塊大石頭般緊緊壓住他。
「可惡…二號，看能不能跟到那個一邊翅膀是紅色的傢伙後!我當他的靶子!」


ROCAF。
「去死吧!!」Pixy暗叫，手指移到發射鈕上，一次丟出兩顆XLAA導彈。
他可以看見飛彈追上敵軍的座機，因此露出滿意的微笑。


中國陸軍。
「隆隆隆…」柴油引擎的聲音震撼大地，引擎上的砲座還不停的轉著，很明顯的在找目標。

突然，兩架戰機低空掠了過去，隨後就是刺耳的風嘯聲。
「迴避!」車內的駕駛兵苗頭不對，立刻狂操油門，而那輛線衛防空車的後方立即出現一個窟窿，碎土、彈殼還有戰士的血液紛紛打在那輛線衛防空車上。
「好險…差點就被炸飛了…砲手，瞄準目標!!」車長─一名中士大喊，砲座轉了90度，瞄準剛剛投彈的敵機。

「嗶─」刺耳的警示音傳來，飛彈瞄準了來犯的敵機。
「飛彈釋放!飛彈釋放!」車身猛然震了一下，隨即兩道炙熱的白光劃破天際，直追戰機。


中華民國，第四步槍排，A-1。
「好，還有誰有煙霧彈?」我叫著，剛剛一顆手榴彈在離我10公尺處爆炸，現在連話也聽不清楚。

推進的進度很緩慢，看來中共已經佔據了這個街道的某些公寓，現在只能逐屋掃蕩。
「Da Da Da Da!! Da Da Da!!」那該死的機槍再度射擊，我的聽力不行了，聽不見以往能聽見彈殼掉落地板的清脆聲響。


中國陸軍，街頭公寓，A-3。
「那裡，我找到一個!」一個步槍手扛著97式步槍，用覘孔瞄準了牆後的敵軍。
「給我40發彈藥，射擊那一面牆!!把子彈射穿過去!」

機槍噴出熊熊火光伴隨著硝煙肆虐著兩名守軍的鼻腔以及雙耳。
他們看到了，牆後爆出一團血光。


ROCAF，上空，Alfa。
戰機丟下鋁箔片，隨後快速減速朝著另一邊疾飛，但是2枚飛彈還是緊追著那架戰機。
「幹!」隊員大罵，眼睛緊盯鋁箔片的讀數節節下降。
雷達上兩個小點越發接近，最後終於接觸了中間的點。

「可惡…」Pixy的HUD上出現了一個綠色的方框，他終於鎖定了那個熱源，線衛防空車。他一定會爲已經化為火焰的隊友報仇。
「硿!」機體右半邊震了一下，一枚追熱導彈拖著白色長尾，揚長而去。
「天…殺的…」斗大的WARNING在HUD亮起，一枚XMAA對空導彈衝了過來，他往右一扳操縱桿，飛機就在600呎的高度朝下猛然翻滾，又對著直衝而來的中國軍機射出AIM飛彈。

4秒鐘，猶如兩個世紀一般。
「磅!」
不愧是戰前的中華民國第一飛官，Pixy打中中國二號機，不過XMAA飛彈還是緊咬他不放。
「轟!」

一次、兩次、三次，Pixy努力地呼吸，確定自己還活著。胸前多了一大片的紅色黏液，他望右一看，乖乖咧，整片右翼掉了下來，右翼的油料儲量以及武器系統完全離線。

更慘的是，後面那架敵機還用機砲不停的掃射，他可以感覺到血流出了他的抗G力服，滴到駕駛桿上。

經國號戰機猛然下沉，他不死心的拉操縱桿，耳機裡早就充盈著司令部、同袍，以及火光的怒吼聲，他可以看到高度表由剛剛的600掉到200，甚至他只要將手朝機外一伸，就可摸到高樓的避雷針。

當然他不會搞這種冒險的行動，Pixy鎮定的將主機體下方的空副油箱丟了，卻發現第二顆飛彈接踵而至。

HUD再度變成紅色，隨著警示音越發急促，他越是不能慌!

他左眼注視著反飛彈雷達，右眼注視著反飛彈雷達旁的無線電顯示器，「靠。」他罵，ECM仍然死纏著他，連呼叫支援也不行。

飛彈快速接近，他深吸一口氣，「呀阿!! 」他用力向後一扳沾滿血液操縱桿，左腳一踏，硬採住了「煞車」，戰機呈60度攻角向上斜飛，飛彈往前疾飛，墜海不復還，這時，一架中國軍機由他的戰機下方掠了過去。

「俄國Su-27的眼鏡蛇老魔法…獵物變成獵人…」Pixy喘著氣，他可以看到HUD的武器顯示列上寫著：XLAA READY。


中華民國，第4步槍排，A-2。
喉嚨不自覺的爆出一聲尖叫，我跪倒了下來，右手下意識的往右肩一摸，滿手鮮血。

是時候了，不能坐以待斃!!

我將甲殼素止血帶纏在肩上，左手摀住傷口，一道溫柔的白光由手背流洩出來。
「聖十字醫療，完畢。」我將還在隱隱作痛，不過改善許多的肩膀一提，上戰場了。

(作者小編：甲殼素止血帶在美國軍醫界很風行喔!它是利用止血帶的甲殼素正離子纏繞在傷口上時，吸附血液中紅血球達成止血效果。)

「修諾斯，你看不看的到機槍手在哪裡!!」我喊著，對他揮了揮手。
「不行，看到了又怎樣??」
「就叫Kubi支援一下下!!」
「嗄?」幾名身旁的士兵全都注視著我，我知道這種想法有些古怪，叫狙擊手「點掉」機槍手，不是電玩中才有的「特殊情節」? 
「這不是不可能，試了再說!!」我朝著A-4的方向望了過去。

似乎國軍部隊中，只有我們的進度稍稍快了點。


中華民國，第四步槍排，A-4。
「What hell?」羅特將G18C插上最後一個彈匣，口中罵著髒話。
他們現在可說是毫無進展，共軍控制了A-5，把他們鎖死在A-4連接A-5的一道拱門旁。

「很難纏，對吧?」Kubi的M14丟在一旁的地上，手中拿著Mk23，右臉頰的擦傷，應該是手榴彈造成的。

這邊幾乎無險可守。
A-1，A-4，A-7是由一個廣場分割而成，唯一的掩蔽就是廣場中央的一座沒水的噴水池。不過噴水池旁早就是血花四濺、瓦礫四散、上面的聖母像頭早沒了，犧牲了7條人命。

GP-30榴彈。

突然，又是一顆滾動的手榴彈出現在Kubi面前，「神之手!」
Kubi沒有多想，將羅特拉進雙掌的範圍內，擋掉這波爆炸。

「羽!!」Kubi叫著15公尺外，隔著一條馬路，躲在瓦礫堆中的戰士。
羽的頭轉了過來，滿臉疑惑。


他們這個街角也是挺慘了。7-11的落地窗產生的碎玻璃造成掩體構築的困難，隨時有來犯的共軍騷擾，街上已是血流成河，伴隨著士兵的斷肢殘臂散落一地。

「你─飛─上去，火力─支援!」Kubi熟練的比著動作，把這些訊息傳達給他。
「多─少─人?」羽問著，整個動作不超過2秒鐘，全是在寂靜中進行。
「10，8─自願者，你─我，OK?」Kubi回比，隨後又對羅特點點頭。
「中將，我想我們沒有太多的時間。」Kubi輕聲依在羅特耳邊說著，左眼卻發現太陽正緩緩下沉。

她又發現，她倆的影子就這麼暴露在拱門之外，眼尖的共軍隨時可以看見!!
「快走!!」她機警的扯下胸口最後一顆手榴彈，「烹調」了2秒鐘，右手一靠牆角，擲了出去。

羅特還有Kubi跌跌撞撞的帶著所有的武器，衝進羽所待的掩體後，手榴彈爆炸，整座拱門終於耐不住連番的攻擊，垮了下來。

還可以隱約聽到一些共軍的哀嚎聲伴隨著塵土撲過來。

「長官!!出現敵人，全體人員，射擊!!」
羽的M4 System噴出火光，一場小型遭遇戰隨即展開。

士兵們靠著佔領的大樓做為掩護，對地面共軍射擊，一時間，槍聲大作，共軍的哀嚎聲傳來，但是也有機警者，迅速的滾到一旁，頑強的抵抗。

「羽，給我一顆手榴彈!!」Kubi指著50公尺外，一名共軍滿臉是血，陰森的牙齒露出，令人不寒而慄，他頑強的奮戰著，彷彿要為死去同袍報仇─不論是否為電腦BOT。
一顆手榴彈當然不是單單要對付他，而是共軍的裝甲車再度的出現。


「是，長官!!」羽起立，「掩護我!」他跳離了他的掩體，槍聲四起，多半是妄想消滅裝甲車的士兵的掩護射擊。

虎式裝甲車儘管彈痕累累，卻絲毫不為所動，90mm重砲一聲怒吼，羽剛剛的掩體已經成了個大彈坑。

7-11的瓷磚地板旁，出現了個微弱聲音。
「不要…回頭…向前…奮戰!!」羽喊著，他現在可以自由的控制雙翼擋住對普通士兵來說致命的破片而毫髮無傷。

「是，長官!!」
「不必啦…這傢伙…」一個扛著G36K，面帶笑容的身影從7-11陳列架後走出，隨後就對手上的引爆器一按。

裝甲車被炸藥強大的威力硬生生的扯開，留下的只是一團冒煙著火的廢墟。
伴隨著裝甲車中彈藥爆炸聲，現場所有人都征住了。

「孤狼這小子…效率可真高。」月影將手中的引爆器的紅色護蓋蓋了起來，插進腰間，「孤狼等於幻影，這樣不錯聽吧?他已經混入共軍了…」月影皺了皺眉，拍拍羽的肩膀，「這次M8好像硫放太多了…反正有效果就好。」

「羽，帶我們上去，還有全體人員，整備前進。」


中國陸軍，A-3，公寓。
「現在狀況如何?」林忠毅拍了拍那名機槍手的肩，問著，不時看著槍眼外儘是殘骸的街道。
「剛剛好像打中一名斯巴達戰士了。我們看到街角的牆噴出血跡以後、就是一道柔和的光…跟閃光彈不一樣。」機槍手回答著，正在將另一條5.8mm口徑的彈鏈塞進95式機槍的彈鼓之中。

「那是他們的軍醫吧，我想。」虎兒坐在一旁的「板凳」上，接話。
「板凳」不過就是一些挖槍眼遺留下來的土礫碎石。

「很好。有幾個槍眼?我也要。」林忠毅揚揚手中的SIG 550狙擊步槍，上面沾了一層骯髒的灰塵。
「長官，我們可以很快挖好…只是在牆上綁顆芭樂而已。」旁邊的步槍手鄉胸口的手榴彈扯下來，「全部退開!!」

看著牆上約400平方公分的小洞露出了日光，林忠毅竟開始慶幸自己及早跳離了裝甲車。

他要是還在裝甲車上，現在要不是痛的要死倒在街上哀嚎，再被Kubi由千碼之外由腳開始慢慢往上打，虐殺死亡；不然就是在裝甲車中活活燒死，現在無聊的玩著模擬系統內建的塞車遊戲。

唯一的三輛裝甲車最好是有殺到什麼人。
一輛被該死的空軍炸爛、一輛被一個伍長的SRAW系統轟爆，另一架則是剛剛無緣無故爆炸，似乎是機件問題。

「報告，這裡是解放一，遭受強大的攻擊，請求指示，完畢!」突然，無線電中傳來求援聲，唯一奇怪的地方是腔調問題。

本來的天津腔怎麼變成上海腔?「兒」字的發音不清楚了?
「管他。」林忠毅才沒想這麼多，他只想贏這場爛仗。

「通知各單位，紅星，重複，紅星!!」
「紅星」是剛剛溝通好的暗號，代表解放軍快要潰敗了，全數撤退至A-3的公寓，組成一個小小的袋底陣地，就等中華民國的軍隊開入，哼哼…

他完全不知道，這是真正的「引狼入室」。


PRCAF。
換成平川野的HUD瘋狂作響，那堆該死的ROCAF一台被打掉右翼，其他的完好如初，仍然與他纏鬥。

「最好掉了一片翅膀還能飛啦!!」平川野追了上去，對著Pixy的座機又是一陣掃射。

HUD仍然狂響，但是在WARNING下方出現的是DESTROY的字樣。

他看見一個火球迅速下墜，而彈射座椅將駕駛員拋到高空，很明顯的，他的胸口鮮血淋漓，但是右手仍然勾著降落傘，左手對著擊落他的中國軍機比著中指。

Pixy翻滾落地後，隨即一拐一拐的衝向西方。
「他想衝回中華民國軍的基地阿…」平川野想著，「雖然只剩我…但是總不會被2架戰機耍的團團轉吧…?」

看來他錯了。

ROCAF。
「包了他!!」兩架戰機由前後包夾，一舉射出4顆飛彈。


中華民國，第四步槍排，A-2。
「這裡是空軍Bravo，擊墜目標；重複，擊墜目標!」耳掛無線電傳來空軍打下全數戰機，看來制空權回到我們這邊了，ECM也因此消失。
「修諾斯，給我三個彈匣!!」我又喊著，期望隔了條巷子對面的小公寓，能有幾粒彈匣丟過來，要是有槍榴彈就更好了。

「啪啪。」修諾斯連按兩下無線電，表示了解。

我看見一個G36的彈匣由對接的公寓丟了出來，正要接到的同時…
彈匣應聲破裂，被一股強大的衝擊力震歪，就這麼掉下樓去。

「靠!!」我的手指可以感覺到子彈劃過產生的強風。
「那是上將…」我心想…又是一場難打的仗!!

「你看的到他們嗎?」我又問著。
「可以，但是馬上會被斃掉。」修諾斯回答。

突然，我的頭盔顯示器突然出現9個身影。
我將拇指向下比，警告其餘的士兵，馬上展開射擊。
「還有，你、你，跟著我來!!」我指著兩名還有彈藥的士兵，帶著他們衝下樓梯。

共軍玩『蛋』了!!


中華民國，第四步槍排，A-4，離地40公尺處。
「靠杯…中校…你還是你的槍…真是他媽的重…」羽雙手架住Kubi的腋下，緩緩向上爬升。
「當然是槍重，還有，要是你繼續你的『靠杯』，我會讓你馬上飛不了。」Kubi的左手撞了撞羽的下腹部，「你是男生唷!!」
「是…長官…」羽滿頭大汗，繼續將目標往上運。

10秒後。
「上來。」月影抓住Kubi的手腕，一舉把她拉上頂樓。
羅特、月影早已把滑輪架好─就跟虎兒上一場模擬用的東西一模一樣，直通公寓的頂樓。

「Kubi桑，你留在這裡支援，其他的幾名普通的士兵還有Bot要走下面，等他們就定位。」羅特將G18C插上新的彈匣，而月影則是露出邪笑，拿出了一顆兩吋長、一吋寬的M8高爆炸藥。

「煙火秀開始囉。」
「這裡是羅特，煙火行動，開始!!」

中國陸軍，A-3，公寓5樓。
「還擊，掩護那些友軍!!」林忠毅下令，現在已經有20名以上的共軍都聚集到這棟建築物，準備展開頑強的抵抗。

95式步槍、97式步槍，以及自動手槍的聲音再度響起，對著中華民國軍任何有火光的地方射擊。

「BaTaTaTa!!TaTaTaTaTa!!」虎兒也在林忠毅的指揮下，掩護著隊友。

「孤狼，命你展開行動。準備殺入。」「解放一」聽到了這個消息，他露出狡詐的微笑。

「唰!」
「呃!」鮮血突然如由他的頸噴出，嚇呆了所有人。

「你在幹麻??」林忠毅轉過頭來，看著眼前滿臉是血的「解放一」。
「你…」虎兒站了起來，「沒用的啦!」孤狼一把扯掉了人皮面具，對著虎兒迎面砍來的長刀一躲，拔出腰間的手槍。
手槍的退殼聲結束了一條斯巴達戰士的生命。
「阿哈，沒想到我也會催眠，上將…睡覺，乖─」孤狼用手槍對準上降的腦袋，卻沒想到被我捷足先登。

「趴下!!」我衝過去一把推倒他，「你有沒有在聽任務簡報阿!!」
「轟!」天花板霎時出現一個大洞，月影、羅特跳了進來。

「Don!! Don!! Don!! Don!! Don!!」
「Da! Da! Da! Da! Da! Da! Da! Da! Da!」

槍聲響起之處立即出現傷兵─還有彈殼，「飛狐，你這計畫驗證了一句話。」我站了起來，發現林忠毅上將還直挺挺的站在原地。

「阿哈，沒子彈了，幻影老弟?或用月影的說法，孤狼?」上將學著孤狼挑釁的口氣，說著。
「對啦，換彈匣也不是現在!! 」窗口多出一支槍管，就是對著上將狂掃。
「我就知道，他們這次只有兩個斯巴達，怎麼幹的贏我們咧??」羽從窗口跳的進來，一腳踩在上將還在喘氣的胸口。

「好啦好啦，我知道你對羽毛過敏，趕快下去啦!!」羽忍痛從雪白的鵬翼上摘了根羽毛，就在上將的鼻子上輕撫。

「阿啾!!」上將吸氣大聲打噴嚏，由於胸腔壓力擴大…導致血液如噴泉般的噴出…灑了一地…

現場的人全都愣住了…這種死法太…惡搞了…絕對會被告上法院…
「我們…走吧…」我實在不想在去看上將整張快樂以及痛苦糾結在一起、混有大量血跡的臉…嘴彎成O型打噴嚏…本來是很正常的事情…但是你能想像一個死人跟你玩親親附加用死魚般的雙眼含情脈脈的看著你嗎??

「有誰有帶V8?」我轉頭看著月影還有羅特。
「軍械士會把這段影片錄下來…一定的…羽你等等完蛋了…」

「那等等我們在一起笑他吧，誰叫他死樣這麼『屎』?先走囉!!」
我們都換好了彈匣，只有羽不知道在蘑菇什麼。
「你看…」羽將林忠毅的軍靴脫掉，用羽毛輕輕劃過他的腳底板。

「屎臉阿忠」的屎臉抽了一下，腳以噁心的姿勢動了一下。
「他還活著耶!!」
「羽…夠了…很噁心…」
「他真的活著!!中校!!」
「另一隻腳也可以!!」

我們三人終於忍不住了，笑到跪在滿地是屍體的滴滿我們的眼淚。
「走…哈哈…走了啦…哈哈…」我右手壓住鉅痛的腹部上，一手拿起步槍，跌跌撞撞的朝樓下掃蕩…

「笑啥…笑這麼開心…」Kubi用無線電問著，就等我們從樓上把敵軍趕出公寓。
「你不會想知道的…我們開始任務了!」月影收回笑容，衝向4樓。

30分鐘後…
「羽…你說說看…這影片是怎麼回事…」上將雙手捏著羽的雙頰。
我、虎兒、月影、Kubi、羅特、修諾斯再度滾在地上大笑。

我決定了，一定要跟軍械士要這段影片，公佈在Youtube上…

----------


## 銀月貓

> 3-3 Ghost Town
>  中國陸軍。
> 「隆隆隆…」柴油引擎的聲音震撼大地，引擎上的砲座還不停的轉著，很明顯的在找目標。



砲座怎麼會不停的轉...

上面又沒有長眼睛˙3˙

----------


## 白袍狐仙

> 砲座怎麼會不停的轉...
> 
> 上面又沒有長眼睛˙3˙


這個叫做火力偵查...
當然是人去轉...

不橫的轉到時候被炸飛就變成直得轉囉...

----------


## 孤狼

阿哈 ~ 原來我是個偽裝大師阿 ....... ^^ 


偽裝成二哥跑去吸血也蠻不錯的 ..... (喂 !!) [被媽咪巴飛 ....]

----------


## 虎兒

> 阿哈 ~ 原來我是個偽裝大師阿 ....... ^^ 
> 
> 
> 偽裝成二哥跑去吸血也蠻不錯的 ..... (喂 !!) [被媽咪巴飛 ....]


唉呀呀...五皇子殿下果然是後生可畏呀...

連在下都反應不過來呢...   :狐狸冷汗:

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 阿哈 ~ 原來我是個偽裝大師阿 ....... ^^ 
> 
> 
> 偽裝成二哥跑去吸血也蠻不錯的 ..... (喂 !!) [被媽咪巴飛 ....]



五弟這樣會被媽咪罵的~~XD
不過原來幻影就是五弟阿=w="
那身為哥哥的我要來好好的教育一下..............(拔出嵐刃)(被拖出去打)

----------


## 平川野

啊... ...我的飛機又被打爆了... ...飛行員果然是命苦,稍不留意就要屍骨全無.

不過... ...話說回來... ...

爲什麽我這個場外技術員也要進去打啊~!!!我不是應該在外面做係統的維護和調試嗎~?!!!話說... ...你也去給我回個文啊~!

----------


## 混血幻術師

抱歉啦!   版規哪裡看

小弟第一次來

如有得罪       請多見諒     謝

----------


## M.S.Keith

剛剛的那幾個 你們鬧夠了沒
要鬧請不要在這邊用 自己私下解決 
還有 混血幻術師你已經有牴觸了版規
請注意 以上幾篇以刪文處理

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 抱歉啦!   版規哪裡看
> 
> 小弟第一次來
> 
> 如有得罪       請多見諒     謝


在文版頂置區~˙ ˙

----------


## 白袍狐仙

3-4 War Lord
2065.8.4.1044.阿富汗。
當我在馬路旁的水泥地上冷靜下來後，我開始注意到了毒辣辣的陽光。
「這次的任務…好像更為困難…」上將將羽的臉頰放了下來，注意到四週。

阿富汗的街道…毒辣的陽光…更扯的是…
這是一場純斯巴達對一般兵的戰鬥。

而且是在白天進行。

要是潛入任務就算了，我可以直接用神之速衝進去、Kubi或上將可以在1000公尺外幹掉目標、虎而可以搬十字弓出來加上牙刃、孤狼的表現你也不是沒有看過…

但是，這場戰鬥的目標是「全毀」而不是單一的點。

唯一比較好的是，空軍會支援，但是通常不要相信他們…標定一個目標通常要20秒才會把精靈飛彈送到…20秒夠你死了。

「熱死了…」虎兒將軍用的迷採服裡的汗衫拖了下來，從頭的地方抽了出來。

嗯，這大概就是斯巴達一代的最大缺點。
在熱帶地區執勤，中暑的機率是常人的3~5倍。

姑且不管這種鳥問題了，分組吧。
「好咧，現在開始分組。」上將在充滿沙塵的柏油路上展開一張地圖。

我彷彿又聽到了電腦AI的聲音。
「2065年。中國各地方發生暴動，許多的軍警遭受重大傷亡…經過查證這是一個中東的恐怖組織幹的好事…你們要到他們的基地徹底的掃蕩!!」

「這宮殿是目標，瓦里格的住所也是辦公室，佔地20畝，我們要想辦法攻進去。」上將說。
我將地圖很快的掃了一遍。

宮殿位於地圖的正北方，而在它的西南方不遠處有個加油站。
我敢打賭那邊一定人多多。
「Alpha，有我、Kubi、羽，算是狙擊組。」上將指了指三人。
「Bravo，有羅特、虎兒、孤狼，負責潛入，後面殲敵。」
「Charlie，當然就是飛狐、修諾斯、月影囉。正面殺入!!」

「還有，加油站那裏一定是…」我指著地圖上的一個小點。
「人多。」
「一堆軍隊。」
「最好目標。」
「殺戮戰場。」

一票人接話。

2065.8.4.1050.Charlie。
「你來還是我來??」月影問著，槍榴彈的直立式瞄準具伸了出來。
「我來。」我扛起G36，瞄準了正在加油中的BMP裝甲車的油管。
「Charlie，接戰。」修諾斯通知了其他兩小隊，還有頭頂的3架F-22。

槍榴彈離開了發射器，筆直命中50公尺外的加油站─油管。
我們三個看過無數的爆炸場面，但是沒看過這麼爽的。

兩輛加油中的裝甲車被吹飛，一狗票的阿富汗民兵連個屍體也沒有。
無數的破片漫天飛舞，而那條油管的火焰很快的燒到地下油庫…

接下來的巨響不單單是一個「轟!」字就可以形容的…油庫將地面整個吹開，在天空的煙霧無疑成了最好的地標。

我產生了嚴重的耳鳴，他們應該也好不了多少…眼冒金星的我看著自己的成果，有些吃驚。

「Alfa，交給你囉。撤!!」修諾斯喊著，我和月影急忙帶著一切的證物逃離現場。

2065.8.4.1053.Alfa。
「Alfa，接戰!!」上將喊著，對著出來探察情況的民兵部隊展開射擊。
消音器的聲響大作，前排的民兵倒地。

「羽，記得，你也要用消音器啦!!」Kubi的M14伴隨著她的右肩跳動著，顯然又有更多的目標陣亡。
「華北第一飛行隊，准許攻擊!!」


2065.8.4.1055.華北第一飛行隊。
「了解，這裡是華北第一飛行隊。」
一號機一個翻滾，往下衝了。

「小子們，特殊兵裝預備!!」平川野喊著。
「這次模擬絕對沒這麼簡單，選個飛行中隊，你覺得可以活下來的。」林忠毅的話又出現在他的腦海裡…絕對達成上級的任務可是他的使命。

「LASM準備!!」平川野喊著，F-22/A的機腹下滾出武器發射匣。
「Pixy，XLAA預備。」
「長瀨，精靈炸彈預備。」

(作者小編：話說很久沒出來解說了…LASM是對地/艦的導彈，在對艦模式中會先被投入海裡像魚雷一般作動，而對地模式則是像小牛飛彈般先飛至目標正上方在垂直下衝引爆…可是很厲害的兵器阿~)

「長瀨，你是1922梯的第一名畢業吧?」平川野掠過了目標，一口氣對著基地內的BMP戰車送上LASM飛彈。

「嗯。論空戰我可是不輸人的喔!!」長瀨露出不可一世的口氣，「中校你呢?」
「1901第5名，理論考錯了幾題。」
「1921第8名，不必問了…」Pixy也接話。

「喔，那等等請多多指教了…」長瀨又說。
Pixy看見平川野座機的頭燈閃了幾下，摩斯電碼「F.U.C.K」。
Pixy輕笑幾聲，對著宮殿後的雷達站丟出一顆AIM飛彈。

「小心!!有SAM!!」Pixy的F-22/A一個翻滾，猛然降到100呎左右，用機砲對著SAM亂掃一通。

「還有一個，上尉!!」平川野又放出一顆LASM，不幸的事情發生了。


2065.8.4.1056.阿富汗防空隊。
「快點!! 機砲有多少打上去!!有3架戰機!!」
「SAM，發射!!」涼鞋式防空飛彈猛然射向蒼穹，追著一架F-22/A而去。


2065.8.4.1056.華北第一飛行隊。
「媽的!!」長瀨一轉操縱桿，飛彈立即轉向俯衝，以毫米之差掠過右翼。
「30MM機砲!!」他暗叫不妙，為時已晚。

「卜……」機砲狂響，打掉一台造架上億的戰機。
「長瀨 玩家，已退出模擬。」平川野的HUD猛然出現這行字，開始與Pixy說起話來。

「媽的他真的不知道是智障還是自大耶…」平川野將頭向後一望，發現剛剛頭下的LASM已經命中目標。
「直接衝機砲…當然會死很慘…」Pixy一扭操縱桿，猛然掉頭，對著剛剛把長瀨打下的機砲就是丟出一顆飛彈。

「Pixy，雷達出現高速機影，小心!!」平川野大聲警告，「6點鐘!!」
「可惡!!避不開了!!」


2065.8.4.1059.Bravo。
「十字弓，發射!!」虎兒手臂一陣，箭矢乘著疾風前進。
「很好…看來打中了目標…宮殿的2樓陽台。」羅特拿起望遠鏡，很滿意虎兒能有如此的表現。

「所以，現在…咱們上吧。」羅特嘆了口氣，望向地平線。

天空一點雲也沒有，只有一顆炙熱的太陽以及開朗的藍色天空。
這棟大樓的5樓已經和目標區的2樓搭好了線，要是不被發現，這又將是另一場成功的突襲。

「喏。」虎兒拿出三個弔環，一人發一個。
「滑下去的時候最好祈禱沒有人看到。」孤狼嘀咕，將弔環的滑輪扣上十字弓射出的鋼纜。

「我先下去肅清，你們20秒後後再跟上。」羅特將兩把G18C都「咖啦」一聲上膛，插進槍套，爬上陽台的白鐵圍欄。
滑輪嘎嘎的大叫著，一名戰士已經全副武裝投入戰場。

「你幾公斤? 等等體重重的先下才不會互撞。」虎兒將武器準備好，轉頭問著孤狼。
「加裝備大概65。」
「我加裝備大概55而已。只有一把刀還有MP7…」虎兒指了指自己，「你先吧。」

「嗯。」孤狼將腰間的彈匣袋的魔鬼粘都貼牢了，將腰間的安全扣環掛上鋼纜，雙腳一蹬陽台地板，急速滑向目標區。


2065.8.4.1104.Alfa。
「擊倒敵人!!」
「擊倒敵人!!」

這兩句話以及電子滅音器的噗噗聲響、7.62彈藥的彈殼掉落瓷磚地板的聲音此起彼落，Alfa的兩名狙擊手殺敵不下50人了，全是想要一探加油站爆炸的可憐雜兵。

「好像比較少人了…」林忠毅將視線拉離狙擊鏡，撥了撥濃密、烏亮，以及看不到耳朵的頭髮，又推了推眼鏡鏡片。

「那是…」林忠毅瞪向宮殿的4樓，「閃開，中校!!」他突然將Kubi向一旁推倒，「趴下!!趴下!!」他向羽大聲吼道，但是來不及了。

站在同一個窗口射擊的羽，突然向後翻倒，額頭多了一個彈孔，走了。
「狙擊手，媽的。」林忠毅將SIG 550換上新的彈匣，罵了一聲。
「看來這個Bot段術蠻高的。將一個斯巴達二代的戰士一槍索命。」Kubi冷靜的判斷。
「要閃趁現在，我打賭那個Bot絕對會開紅外線…直接打牆壁，閃!!」林忠毅將狙擊步槍的保險一扣，拉起Kubi就往樓下跑，留下只是滿地的彈殼以及一名上尉染血的屍體。

2065.8.4.1110.Bravo。
「可惡…在哪裡…」一名狙擊手纏著白色的頭巾，背上背著SVD卓格諾夫狙擊槍，用望遠鏡找著目標。
「我要把子彈打進他們的腦袋!!」他用流利的阿拉伯語說著，根本沒有察覺到危機接近。

「呃…」突然，他抖動了一下，赫然發現自己的腹部多了一把染血、微帶著藍色冷光的日本武士刀。
「Next time you have better check your back.(下次你最好注意一下你背後。)」虎兒用帶著濃厚中國腔的英語說著，拔出武士刀，在目標倒下後，又用力將刀垂直往地面一插、拔出。

「Alfa，這裡是Bravo。解決狙擊手。」
「了解，這裡是Alfa，羽陣亡了。空軍開始援護Alfa、Charlie了，Bravo。開始幹正事。Over.」
「Bravo了解，完了。」孤狼將目前狀況會報給上將後，對中將點了點頭。
「Charlie，這裡是Bravo，狙擊手排除，開始進攻；重複，開始進攻。」孤狼又將耳掛無線電的麥克風拉近嘴邊，傳達攻擊令。

「我們要獨自面對2個連600人的軍隊，最好跟緊點。」羅特頭也不回，開始走回4樓的房裡，執行下一波掃蕩任務。


2065.8.4.1112.Charlie。
「衝阿!!」我將M3史都華裝甲車的油門輕輕一踩，20噸重的鋼鐵巨獸慢慢接近目標區。
「瞄準!!」月影則是將臉頰貼近25MM高爆機砲的數位瞄準器，追蹤目標。

「貼近目標區，射擊、射擊!!」我將M3大剌剌的正對宮殿，而月影操控的7.62MM同軸機槍以及25MM高爆機砲同時響了起來，巨大的彈殼掉落裝甲車內，敲出雜亂的樂章。

「裝填，裝填!!」月影大吼，修諾斯馬上從側座跳了起來，將地上一箱7.62的一千發彈藥塞進機槍的槍機，「扣擦」一聲的上膛，而月影則是將下一排的25MM彈藥塞入已經發紅的M3彈藥艙。

「下一波射擊開始!Bravo，多殺幾個人!!」我頭一側、一壓無線電開關，大聲吼著─確保訊息不會被巨大的噪音所掩蓋。

「了解，我們趁亂多幹幾個，順便連主將也給他…」傳來孤狼宏亮且伴隨著G36C無殼彈藥啪啪作響的回音。

一輛BMP裝甲車由牆後開出，就是瞄準我們，開了一砲。
整輛裝甲車搖晃不已，還好光譜裝甲擋下了一部份的衝擊力，不然我們早就8輪朝天了。

「AT-7反裝甲飛彈─發射、發射!!」月影讓瞄準器自動鎖定熱源，兩枚反坦克飛彈破空飛出，擊中目標。
「繼續用25公厘砲掃他!!」

兩秒後，我們看到一輛BMP廢墟伴隨著火光煙霧宣告裡面的幾名士兵全數陣亡。
(作者小編：BMP設計中最蠢的地方就在於把油箱設置在士兵的出入口位置，被兩枚反坦克飛彈打到中後不大概那幾名士兵就準備刻墓誌銘了。)

檢查損傷。
我將儀表板上的DC(Damage Check)鍵敲了敲，BMP竟然把右側的光譜纖維轟出個大洞─目前右側裝甲的防禦力是20%。

「我建議最好下車，這裝甲快不行了，施放煙幕!!」我在座位右側的按鈕一按，M3柴油引擎蓋緩緩打開，隨及噴出乳白色的煙幕。

「行動─趁混亂之際混進去!!」我跳下車，馬上往煙幕最濃的敵軍陣地衝了進去。

很好…人再怎麼樣…一定會有呼吸聲…我們贏定了。
「修諾斯，交給你了!!小心火線不要掃到我們!!」我將右後腰的醫護包中的八隻手術刀抽了出來，扣在指間。

我感覺到右耳本能的的動了一下─AKM步槍上膛聲。
右手一甩─2秒後，我聞到血的腥味。

「啪!啪!」月影在我的左前方射了兩槍，又聽到一聲慘叫聲。
我們快速的前進著，一路上手當然沒有閒著。

突然，我感覺到前方的月影倒了下去。
「我沒事…跌倒了…嘿嘿。」他在2秒後又爬了起來，我則是暗罵他的不小心。

煙霧漸漸的散了，我們的鼻腔終於獲得短暫的休息，在能見度達到10公尺時，馬上找了一座磚牆當作掩護。

「你幹掉幾個?」我抽出小刀，當作克難的鏡子緩緩伸出磚牆邊查看。
「1.2.3…」我數著地上的屍體…起碼有25個人被我們幹掉，其中八個人身上各個部位都插了一隻刀子…

「你行…」修諾斯看到這幅光景…暗嘆了一聲，又將新的100發彈鼓插上MG36。
「媽的…有大約…15人走過來…」月影聽到了凌亂的腳步聲…我的小刀則忠實了呈現了影像。

「噹!!」手中的小刀突然彈飛了出去，在空中轉了一圈─插進離我5公尺外的草叢。
「雜碎…你們完蛋了…」我將20MM空爆榴彈用最快的速度插入流彈發射器─上膛，將步槍伸出牆角，射擊!

「修諾斯，火力支援!!」月影拍了拍修諾斯的肩，自己則是將耳塞帶了起來，由腿掛抽出了M8-A型無線引爆器。
「早就知道有這種狀況，摀住耳朵!!」

「嗶─嗶─嗶─嗶─嗶嗶!」他快速的輸入引爆碼、按下中間的紅色引爆鈕─磚牆後的土塊飛散，而遠端的裝甲車更是碎成兩半。
血塊、小臂、大腿、步槍殘骸、破碎的迷踩服混著大量的血跡如雨點一般落到了磚牆後。

「我不會讓那些雜碎使用我們的武器。」我耳鳴的厲害，依照月影的嘴型，應該是說了這些沒有錯。

「隨你怎麼說，呵呵。」我提起步槍，退出冒著白菸的榴彈殼，乾笑兩聲。


2065.8.4.1130.華北第一飛行隊。
「ECMP，開啟。」一架戰機閃電般的掠過目標區，而在後方追著他的薩姆式飛彈好像斷了線的風箏，突然失效。

「FOX 3!」戰機駕駛員耳邊傳來令人乏味的電腦語音，「特殊武器存量─0%，長官。」

(作者小編：看空戰電影時常常給他FOX來FOX去的，其實代表意義FOX 1為機砲射擊、FOX 2為飛彈、FOX 3為特殊兵裝。)
「憐月中尉，感謝支援。」耳邊傳來一號機的聲音，他只是在氧氣面罩下微笑了一下。

----------


## 白袍狐仙

「FOX 2!FOX 2!」他連續切換了兩個對地目標，丟出飛彈。

那兩枚飛彈離開機體的瞬間─點火、筆直的衝向目標區、引爆。
「目標摧毀，目標摧毀。」憐月一甩飛機，將F-22/A向右旋轉一圈，躲開即將命中的另一顆薩姆飛彈。

「本人的專業技術是閃躲…所以攻擊比較不夠力…」憐月用無線電小聲的呢喃…平川野差點聽不見。
「憐月，你錄取華北第一飛行隊了，模擬完來找我。」平川野隊這個新來的支援非常滿意─起碼比長瀨好多了。

「謝謝長官。」憐月將後燃機推開，F-22的雙引擎在灼眼的白光之中，仍然噴出兩道藍紫色的閃焰。

戰機一下從200呎高爬升至5000呎，最後他近乎90度的俯衝，除了一口氣炸爛三座AA-GUN之外，又用即將耗盡的副油箱將一輛BMP翻了過來。

「四座目標摧毀，長官。」憐月在強大俯衝的G力下，牙縫中擠出這幾個字，勉強按下操縱桿上的Auto Polit，攤在座位上喘氣。

戰機猛然拉平，掠過早已炸爛的目標區。

(作者小編：AA-GUN就是對空機砲，而Auto Polit則是自動駕駛鈕。憐月使用的動作，其實是跟二站的德軍斯圖卡戰機學來的，當時斯圖卡是有名的俯衝式轟炸機，而飛行員在坄彈完畢之後就會啟動自動駕駛，等待自己從強大的G力中回神之後繼續駕駛。)

「幹的好，Boy!」Pixy擺出十足的上尉架式，剛剛精采的演出全被他看在眼裡。
「…」無線電傳來的只有沙沙的靜電聲，但他卻看到憐月的又搶先摧毀他的目標。

「幹─搶怪啦中尉!!」Pixy大吼，三名飛行員齊聲大笑。


2065.8.4.1140.Alfa。
「呼…呼…」Kubi的胸口劇烈起伏著，額頭滴下豆大的汗珠。
「沒事了…」林忠毅拍了拍她的肩，帶著鋼盔的綠色大頭向右轉出牆角探察。

自從羽陣亡了之後，近距離的火力就略顯不足，顯然兩把只有共150發彈藥的自動手槍是不夠對付阿富汗民兵的。

他們窩在一座天橋的陰影內，旁邊盡是阿富汗民兵遺留的彈殼、陣亡的屍體，以及在屍體上到處吸食的蛆。

手榴彈爆炸後，在牆的一側塗鴉成一個黑色的放射狀太陽，你甚至還可以聞到血液伴隨著硫磺、汗臭及槍用潤滑油混雜的噁心臭味。

「上將…你受傷了。」Kubi從上將背包中抽出標準急救包，白色棉布包、785克裡面有小剪刀、鑷子、體溫計、安全別針、燒燙傷用混合藥、手術用肥皂、優碘、棉花棒、膠帶、防潮快乾毛巾、紗布、脫脂棉、阿斯匹靈、燒傷用軟膏、鹽錠、繃帶、殺菌消毒液…等等，可為麻雀雖小、五臟俱全。

(作者小編：參考星光出版社「戰鬥聖經─2」，第148頁，上田  信著，許嘉祥譯。)

「我沒事。」雖然上將的右額被手榴彈的破片噴到，血液順著側臉頰將他的臉分成不均的兩半，不過他仍堅毅的說著，與他的名字不謀而合。

「還是弄一下。」Kubi將狙擊步槍攬進她的胸口，迅速的一瞥左右，確定無人之後，將優碘滴在上降的額上，又將一塊紗布撕成適當的大小，用膠帶黏在傷口上。

「嘶…」上將倒抽了一口氣，雙腳痛苦的伸直，顯然是優碘的殺菌力過強造成的痛楚。
「忍著…不…」Kubi雖然右手仍壓著上將的傷口，卻機警的用左腳將5公尺外深綠色的AKM步槍勾了過來。

「我聽到有人了…」Kubi將步槍的保險桿轉開，交給上將，自己則由腰間抽出只剩下3個彈匣的Mk 23手槍。



2065.8.4.1140.阿富汗民兵，宮殿。
「現在戰況如何??」瓦理格坐在桃木辦公桌後，問著手下的各個軍官。
「本來600人現在只剩下344人─包括我們。多半是空軍搞的鬼，但是有許多士兵不明失蹤。」一個身穿黃卡其色陸軍軍服的中尉說。瓦理格意味深長的看了他一下。
「搞什麼鬼?失蹤?」
「是的…我們現在尉級以上的軍官都在這裡，就是要調度一些軍隊找出那些中國軍隊。」那名中尉用流利的阿拉伯語說著。
「轟!!」突然，那名中尉慘叫倒地，而他的身後出現了一個半徑有60公分的大洞，隨後是拔了插銷的綠色手榴彈源源不絕的丟了進來。

「趴下，趴下!!」瓦理格大驚失色，伴隨著爆破聲大吼著。

傳來了三波的爆炸。每波的爆炸約是由6顆手榴彈組成，隨著房理瓦礫橫飛、家具四散，一人高盆栽的樹葉亂飛，瓦理格都可以聽到斷斷續續的慘叫。

「Do you know why your soilders always get lost?(你知道為什麼你的士兵總是失蹤嗎?)」瓦理格的身後傳來傳來濃厚的中國腔，他竟然開始慶幸自己還活著。
「Because of us.(因為我們。)」另一個純正的美語傳來，他突然感到自己被人重重的踹了一下，趴倒在地。

「收拾他。」羅特對著虎兒在喉嚨比了個「斬」的手勢，虎兒則點了點頭。

虎兒將三尺長的軍刀對準了瓦理格的頸部─此時他的內心平靜如水，沒有任何的憐憫、甚至沒有對自己─終結一個手無寸鐵的中年男子的生命，這件事感到一絲恥辱。

「去死吧。」流露出淡藍色冷光的牙刃筆直輕柔的插入後頸，地上的戰俘只是微微的顫抖，嘴中傳來難聽的呻吟。

隨著刀子的深入，血液由動脈順著牙刃的深入而噴出，天上下起紅色的雨。

「喝!!」刀鋒突然一轉，然後是俐落的一刷。
「可以了。」虎兒將染血的長刀緩緩插入刀鞘，又對孤狼點了頭。
「這裡是Bravo，解決主要目標。」孤狼右腳踩在一具軍官的屍體上，頭一側壓開無線電的開關，報告這個好消息。

「你們自己小心一點，還有…330人吧。」羅特搶過孤狼的無線電，接話。
「Alfa了解…」無線電中傳來好幾把AKM步槍怒吼聲…令人不寒而慄。
「Charlie了解。」是月影的聲音，伴隨著G36步槍厚實的開火聲，比起AKM，令人寬心許多。

「叩叩叩叩…」突然，一顆蛋型的手榴彈滾了進來，在斷垣殘壁中彈跳。
「轟!!」手榴彈倏得爆炸。


2065.8.4.1145.Charlie。
「為什麼有爆炸聲!!Bravo，回答、回答!!」我對著貼在臉頰上的麥克風大吼，右手也沒有閒著，一推彈匣卡榫，將沒有重量的玻璃纖維彈匣卸了下來，插上新的100發彈鼓，又將空彈匣丟給修諾斯，「煩請填裝!!」我將半個身體露出掩體外─一道土黃色、只有一公尺半高、四週堆滿雜物的磚牆，繼續迎敵。

「可惡…他們MIA了…」修諾斯似乎沒有注意到我的彈匣，自顧自的說著，MG36則往槍體右方狂噴5.56MM彈殼，「啊!!」他將身體縮了回來，攤在掩體後喘氣。

(作者小編：MIA，任務中失蹤。)

「中彈了?」月影的步槍仍然架在磚牆上射擊，滾燙的彈殼如雨點一般落在我的迷彩服身上，無奈這座掩體實在小的可憐，我沒有任何閃躲的空間。

「沒有…他們起碼有10支…不，甚至2、30支AKM步槍對著我們…我實在是打不下去了…槍管發紅…太燙手握不住了…」

也對，一般彈匣28至30發為一個彈匣的子彈量，更換彈匣時還有讓槍械風涼的機會，但是班用機槍的宿命就是殺敵後─燙傷主人的手。

「換我，你休息一下。」我找到了幾名敵人，用3倍的光學瞄準鏡瞄準之後，對著衝刺的敵人扣下扳機。

幹掉右邊三個、左邊四個…等等，中間有另一個!!

「啊!!」一顆子彈，將我還在扣扳機的左手打的鮮血淋漓，小臂傳來一陣劇痛，逼的我不得不休息一下。

「月影，借一下急救包!!」我不假思索的將月影ALICE背包上的緊急醫療包扯了下來，拉開拉鍊，右手將殺菌液、紗布拿了出來，又將自己掛在腰間的軍醫用醫療包中的已消毒手術刀拔了出來。

「你想幹麻??」修諾斯的餘光注意到我的動作，問著。

「緊急開刀!!」我堅定的說著，「掩護我5分鐘!!再不把子彈拿出來我左手廢了等等打個屁阿!!」
「可是不也可以用右手?」修諾斯頭也不回的問著。
「既然這是模擬…嘿嘿，就讓蔣爺看一下本中校的手術技術吧。」

我將麻藥用1.8C.C.的注射筒抽出，打入彈孔。
彈孔周圍的皮膚鼓起一個白色的區域，好似水泡。

手術刀的刀鋒切過剛剛麻痺的區域，我只感覺到有異物入侵，沒有任何的痛楚。

槍聲、子彈的風切聲、手榴彈在磚牆後的爆炸聲衝擊著耳膜，但我卻將這些聲音置之不理，繼續處理著血液如尼加拉瓜大瀑布傾洩而下的左小臂。

「皮膚、切開。」手術刀飛快的飛舞著，我將是現全數集中在傷口上。
「看見肌肉組織。」肌肉被打出一個洞來，我毫不遲疑的跳過那一條肌肉，直接由旁邊殺入肌肉下方找彈藥。

現在沒有時間做任何的肌肉縫合術。

「手榴彈!!」
突然，時間凍結了。

我看見手榴彈飛躍矮牆即將掉進來…
「神之速!」我在染血的軍醫手術包中抽出兩隻手術刀掛在右手，連同剛剛手術用的刀子近乎垂直擲了上去。

「咖!!」手榴彈在手術刀的撞擊之下偏離了彈道，落到矮牆的前方，碰。
「屌喔!!」修諾斯噴出了一句他以前絕口不提的髒話，「真有你的!!」

還好…嘿嘿，失血更多了…
我看著將整片褲管都染為紅色的手臂…終於在一個側頭才看的到的角度…看到一團金色的銅。

不幸的是，1.8C.C.的麻藥不能配合的上我的步調，沒有及時滲透。
我慘叫一聲，強烈的痛楚開始如洪水一般襲來。

我眼角濕潤，用殘餘的視力將那顆該死的子彈夾出。
純鈦的鑷子夾到了銅塊，發出一聲呢喃。
「啊…哈…」我強忍的痛苦，將那一顆子彈拉了出來，隨手丟在地板上。
「靠…」我整個人癱在快要倒塌的磚牆上─接下來的工作將輕鬆許多。

我不去理會斷掉的肌肉…反正這場打完肌肉會…好好的。
直接將一些組織歸位後，我迅速的撤退，「縫線!!」我喊著，請月影幫我拿了過來。


2分鐘後。
「這就是你家政課縫的玩意兒?」月影看著我那隻被超粗縫線盤據的左手手臂。
「你就別嫌了，反正只是電腦模擬…對了，手術幾分鐘?」

「四分37秒，我們走吧!!」修諾斯看了看表，又將腦袋探出磚牆。
「空軍果然是一群有效率的傢伙。」他又自顧自的說著，「中校，我們趕快去看看瓦理格的辦公室!!」


2065.8.4.1200.Alfa。
「BAM!! BAM!! BAM!!」AKM步槍豪邁的響了三聲，隨即就是一陣慘叫。

「很好…把他們都幹掉了…」Kubi對著跟他背貼背的戰友說道。
「嗯…」林忠毅戴著長方形眼鏡的右眼依然沒有離開AKM步槍的覘孔。

「我們走吧…去Bravo那一邊看看…」Kubi將手中仍微微冒著的白色霧狀瓦斯的Mk23手槍收進槍套，將直放在牆邊的M14背上肩。

「呃…」Kubi將步槍背上間的那一瞬間，她倒下了。
「剛剛中彈不要緊吧…?」林忠毅也抹了抹滲著血水的額頭。

「Charlie不是會去?我們待在是發現場外靜靜的狙擊敵人就好了啊…」林忠毅慘叫。
「不要緊…Charlie都是一些血氣方剛的孩子…你覺得他們不會出錯嗎?」
「好吧，不過不要比『趕羚羊』還快就好，慢慢貼近。」林忠毅意味深長的說著。

「汝已墮落。」
「彼此。」

兩個受傷的火力狙擊手，在滿是沙塵的街道中行進，每靠進一步，就聞的到更多的血腥味、聽的到更多士兵的叫喊、以及看到更多的悲劇。

他倆來到了一個街口，轉角一家商店成了他們的絕佳掩體。
Kubi將鋼盔帶上，全身趴在滾燙的柏油路面，慢慢向外探視。

「有個機槍陣地，要拿下或是繞過?」Kubi將頭縮了回來，轉頭問著拿著步槍戒備的上將。

「一定要把他們統統幹掉才能過關…有幾人?」
「目測大概5人。」
「那就…」林忠毅將AKM丟到一旁，他拉下了SIG 550步槍的保險紐。


2065.8.4.1225.機槍陣地。
「幹咧。」一名士兵百般無聊的看著躺在沙包堆裡Taiwan S.W.A.T的臂章，又將眼前的RPK-74輕機槍玩弄了一下，「媽的，真夠無聊…那堆斯巴達…偶爾也要換我們欺負吧…?」

「那有什麼辦法，」一名士兵操著台灣國語，將手中沁涼的可樂一飲而盡，將鋁罐扔到一旁，「林忠毅就是叫我們來阿…反正有2500車馬費也夠本了啦。」

「Blash!!」突然，一陣強光將陣地中的士兵暫時性失明。
「呃!!」
「阿!」
「噢吼!」
「呀阿!!」

強光消退，只剩下兩名士兵愣在原地，他們的左右太陽穴各有一支手槍抵著。
「你還說有5人…明明就6人。真是『狐說八道』」。林忠毅用Mk23指著一中一名戰俘的腦袋，不忘揶揄Kubi。

「中校…上將…你們…?」其中一名士兵雙手舉高，望著眼前這兩個敵人。
「可樂很好喝是吧?」Kubi問著，「你們想不想多領錢?」她笑著，但是槍口仍對著戰俘。

「真的嗎?」
「當然好!!」
「很好，加入我們吧，等等車馬費多給。」Kubi補充。
「當叛軍如何??很好玩喔!!」

那兩名士兵突然想起了美國電影裡的一句經典台詞：規則是給人打破的!!
「長官，我們的武器呢?」
「AKM拿去。」Kubi指著散落一地的步槍，「走吧!!」


2065.8.4.1230.Charlie。
「快走!!」全身是血月影吼著，槍身四起，敵軍緊追不捨，我們剛剛爬上皇宮玄關的二樓，馬上就有約兩個班的敵人衝了進來，武器什麼都有，甚至還有RPG…而墊後的月影則是背部中了兩槍。

「我不行丟下你，你是我的戰友!!」我又幹掉了兩個衝進來的敵人，對著月影大吼。
「走!!」月影又叫，胸口又多中了一槍。

「你…，」修諾斯怒視著月影，「我打死也不把你丟下!!」

修諾斯，你…?
你為什麼全身發著微微的紅光?

那是…我知道了!!

「精準射擊!!」修諾斯將挾在腋下的班用機槍架至肩窩…

他想搞什麼，這可不是步槍!!

槍口拼命吐著火花，一個個敵人倒下，身上都只有一個彈孔，清一色都是「爆頭」死法。

我知道了!!將反應時間這個優勢發揮的淋漓盡致，配上機槍手優異的臂力，能將槍口輕易的控制，達到每人只要在數百微秒、一發子彈的狀況下就能擊倒!!

「月影，你看不出來嗎，他瘋啦!!」我不知道是高興還是害怕的大叫，用仍然微微發痛的左手握住步槍，右手則是把月影搭至肩上，迅速把他帶離火線。

「小修，手榴彈!!」我看到樓下的死角一名敵軍扔出手榴彈，直衝修諾斯而來。
「PaPa!!」我反射性的開了兩槍，敵軍翻滾倒地，但是手榴彈仍向修諾斯直飛而去。

「休想!!」修諾斯俐落的將MG36向右一甩，輕鬆的拍落那顆手榴彈。
手榴彈掉回一樓，為這殺戮戰場多放了場煙火。

「那就是傳聞中的甩槍…」
「應該下次叫他甩槍男…」我跟月影咬耳朵，不忘幫忙射擊。

「敵人的火力有間隔了，快走!!」修諾斯開始往我們這邊跑來，我卻發現他後方多的兩個不該來的。
「趴下!!」我又開火。

「看來你還是不能少了我們，Buddy!!」我捶了他的胸口一下，「跑起來!!」


2065.8.4.1245.。
「我留了顆給自己的手榴彈。」虎兒對著同樣倒在血泊中的隊友說著。
「開吧。」羅特點的點頭。
虎兒將那一顆手榴彈的插銷孔用大拇指扣住，突然發現一隻手背上有長型十字疤痕的手制止了他的自殺行動。

「中校?」羅特全身是血，勉強的抬頭，看見我正對他微笑。
「手榴彈等著丟敵人啦，你們把眼睛閉起來!!」我頑皮的笑著，看著他們三人痛苦的將雙眼閉上。

「喂，你一次幫三個人醫療會不會『精盡人亡』啊?」月影不安的看著我。
「沒關係啦!!」我揉揉鼻子，將左手平舉至他們三人的中央。

「聖‧十‧字‧醫‧療!!」我一字一句的喊著，看到一片白光如同半圓形的玻璃罩罩住他們。

感覺好虛弱…好想睡…
該不會就死在這裡吧?
一個換三個…

猛然，貧血的感覺湧上全身每一根神經，我的有大部分被黑色的點狀物遮蔽。
視野逐漸的拉長…我終於站不住了…最後癱倒了下來。



2065.8.4.1300.中國軍方。
「這傢伙…」林忠毅上將將一具失去意識的軍人抱了起來。
「一天只要用太多次技能身體不堪負荷就會變成這種死樣子…你們注意一下吧。」他對著眼前六個疲憊的戰士說道。

「那這傢伙怎麼辦?」月影質問著上將。
「把他先放在這裡吧，讓他好好睡上一覺吧…」林忠毅將手中那具斯巴達戰士的身軀平放在地上，「剩下18人，咱們好好結束這他媽的爛仗!!」

----------


## 孤狼

Q.Q 半路停下來了 ..... 

我要全文啦 !!!!!!! (爆)

狐仙 : 早知道不要救你 ....... 

孤 : 厄 ...... == |  我有說過話嘛 ? (汗) 


============= 戰場中的掩體 分割線 =========




> 「看來你還是不能少了我們，Body!!」我捶了他的胸口一下，「跑起來!!」



狐仙 .... 你因該是要打 buddy 的吧 .....  還是 ...... 你是故意的 !?!?!? (搔頭)


加油喔 ~~  期待下一集的到來 ~~

----------


## Freelancer

> 狐仙 .... 你因該是要打 buddy 的吧 .....  還是 ...... 你是故意的 !?!?!? (搔頭)
> 
> 
> 加油喔 ~~  期待下一集的到來 ~~


By the way... 失蹤 = missing, not "get lost" = )

I love modern combat story~ they are really great, except sometime they are a bit over exaggerate the use of equipment...for example, usually there isn't too many time for you to do a operation on a battlefield...or think about the distance of each grenade's exploison can cover. = ) just some of my opinion.

P.S. I am in my uncle so I can't type chinese =_="

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 3-4 War Lord 
> 2065.8.4.1044.阿富汗。 
> 當我在馬路旁的水泥地上冷靜下來後，我開始注意到了毒飩隍熄坏C



學弟這邊有出現亂碼˙3˙+
麻煩修正一下歐˙3˙+

18頁....學弟很有寫短篇小說的天份˙3˙+

----------


## 白袍狐仙

歐K歐K

修正~

話說光看到MIA(Miss in Action)這個軍事用語就讓我想要用Miss來當動詞啦...

感謝修正~

但是我自己看的時候沒有看到亂碼耶...

----------


## 平川野

專業的軍方用語還真多,還好有帶解釋不然我這個空軍肯定是名副其實.(坐飛機當
然是雲裏霧裏了~當冷笑話看吧... ...)

憐月終於出來了啊,搶怪... ...還真是經典的說法,他說攻擊力不高果然是騙人的.

話說,飛狐啊... ...你的每篇文我都兢兢業業的回複了,但你不去回我的... ...有點不
厚道哦~^^+

----------


## 獨

「憐月，你錄取華北第一飛行隊了，模擬完來找我。」平川野隊這個新來的支援非常滿意─起碼比長瀨好多了。 

原來這就是傳說中的「現場錄取」了!!(筆記)(被打
話說回來憐月真的好厲害啊...

----------


## Drake

風格，
有點像某個蔡痞子；因爲都是對話+描述+議論+對話（循環）
那個。
是不是寫的太急了。。。
注意一下語言以外的？。。。描寫。。。
呵呵。。

----------


## 白袍狐仙

感謝建議喔@@"
--------------------
3-5 整備
2062.7.12.1325，中國北京，北方工業大樓，5樓模擬室。
眾多且呆板的模擬艙的黑色玻璃蓋漸漸打開，整間模擬室頃刻間充盈著兩岸特警的笑鬧聲、打屁聲。

「你看，年輕人就是這麼有活力。」蔣中正站在離地5公尺的控制室中，對著兩名軍械士輕聲說道。

「是，長官。」老士官長敬了個禮，「不知您對我們的戰力有何指教?」
「這個嘛…」蔣委員長還是如往常般挺著超重浙江腔回應。「很滿意咧，尤其是那幾名斯巴達戰士挺有趣的。」
「長官，林忠毅上將請您稍安勿躁，接著會有一些事情找您。」後方那名上士敲了敲鍵盤，退出光碟機中的光碟。
「OK。」
士官長嚇了一大跳，沒想到委員長才來未來一天…就會講英文了…?


話說我阿…剛剛自不量力對著三人同時搞聖十字…自己在模擬中睡了1個小時…不知道是我軍的偵蒐能力過差還是他們存心讓我好好休息…18個雜兵找1小時會不會太久阿…?

不過現在倒是元氣飽滿…
當上將依舊帥氣的將那兩名多領500元車馬費的特警打發走了後，他將我們這幾名斯巴達戰士召集起來。
「有誰知道蔣中正回到未來的目的?」上將甩了甩SIG 550狙擊步槍，開頭就問這句話。
「觀光?」Kubi問了一句，從上將的眼神中可以知道一定是標準錯誤答案。

「你說說看，姓飛的。」上將彷彿低頭沉思，卻頭也不抬，直接把我叫住。
「呃…他要…手術…?」我勉強湊出一個跟我比較有關係的答案。
「標準答案，你們知道蔣中正怎麼死的嗎?」上將點點頭，完全不顧我整張垮下來的臉。
「感冒演變成肺炎。國防醫學院中的經典病例。」我不假思索的回答。
「所以中校的任務…就是…醫治蔣爺囉?」羽瞪大了眼，問著上將。

看不出來羽這個小子現在挺乖的，會自動叫我們的軍階…是因為前幾天再西安的那一瓶奈米殺菌液讓他對軍醫改觀嗎?有待商榷。

「沒錯，還有我們自己也要做健檢…所有必須回到過去的士兵，我們要確定時空旅行沒有問題，也要讓我們確定，這些士兵都可以執行任務。」上將撥了撥濃密的頭髮，說。

「飛狐，我現在以林忠毅上將的身分下令，命你一個禮拜內搞定這一件事情；並且用林中毅大哥的身分勸你去休息一天再說!!」
「是…長官…」

什麼跟什麼嘛…


2062.7.13.0844，中國北京，國防醫學院附設圖書館。
「嗡─嗡─」書堆中，一隻手機震動。

手機旁的那名醫師的左耳本能的動了一下，旋即右手馬上把手機的鈴聲關掉。
「睡在書堆裡的…哈阿─」我眼淚婆娑，伸了個懶腰。

左手抓起眼鏡帶上，簡訊?
「今天早上洞勾三洞在網咖唸書歐，By月影&虎兒&修諾斯&羽」
短短一則訊息…

我乾笑了兩聲，網咖唸書?
根本是邀我去玩電腦吧…
我迅速的回了簡訊…一樣簡單─
「本醫師沒閒情，請註名付賬方式再考慮考慮。」
倒頭繼續睡。

「幫蔣公換人工氣管…」這是我唯一聽到自己的一句夢話。


2062.7.13.1326，中國北京，國防醫學院附設圖書館。
「叫他起來。」
「起來啦笨!!」
「遲到了遲到了!!」

兩個打手左右開弓，縱使我仍睡眼惺忪，但是體內的基因仍促使我拿起任何東西反抗。
「住…住手啦!!」我下意識的攻擊，直到眼前的敵人大叫。
「你差一點把我的手腕扭斷…中校…好痛…」修諾斯右手握著左手手腕…他的拳頭被我用90度向上扭。
「呃…對不起。」我將手放了開來。
「你太會睡的吧…電子書被你搞成這樣!!」月影將桌上的一片壓克力板拿了起來，那是「進階手術100條須知」，我昨天深夜借的電子書。

上面的電子圖片沾滿了唾液。
而硬桃木桌上，口水早就匯聚成一條小溪，小溪最後變成壯觀的天使瀑布，最後行程一個小湖。
「對不起啦!!斯巴達戰士在維持任務品質下最多48小時不睡覺，我西安事變已經連續操了96個小時，又有一堆人要健檢，當然狂睡阿!!」我替自己辯駁，這才發現自己的樣子說有多蠢就有多蠢。

一頂鴨舌帽，一件短袖，配上有皮帶的牛仔褲，只帶著PDA，手機，MP4還有一瓶波爾礦泉水就在圖書館待了24小時。

「上將找你啦，他說手術今晚2100開始，清一色的北大還有台大醫學院醫師以及學生，他還說狐狸與狼一樣都是夜行性動物。」月影不屑的說著，他的左手還抱著一顆籃球。
「打球回來?」我問著，又看著身旁─一個手腕差點被扭斷的修諾斯，還有準備用PDA開砸的虎兒。

「不然咧?我們跑去網咖溫書兩小時後就去打球阿，還有一堆人找我們簽名說…」月影又補充，「其中有女生要找你的，他們說你好風趣喔~~」月影故意把聲音搞的又尖又抖，四個人中三個人笑，除了我。

「上將真的說2100開始手術阿?」我擦了擦嘴角的口水，追問。
「素啦素啦…去吃個午飯看繼續睡還是惡補一下啦，你根本不是犬科動物或是人類了喔…」虎兒故意用「你無法想像的台」的台灣國語說著。
「那不然咧。」我開始整理堆在書桌上的讀物。
「養豬啦!!看中元普渡時拿去咬鳳梨還是橘子。」虎兒又補充。

「你這大貓…你…你…」我真拿他們沒輒。	


2062.7.13.1554，中國北京，街上。
我看著北京七月的陽光，實在是大的有點嚇人。
剛剛吃完了午飯，想說先去北京醫院好了…
剛剛騎著單車悠哉悠哉的騎過國防部…一堆記者?
有CCTV、TVBS、東森…發生什麼事情了?
只見一堆記者中，林忠毅上將尷尬的笑了笑，不知道在說些什麼。

我將單車斜放在路邊，鑽進國防部大理石台階旁的草叢。
「上將請問您真的把蔣中正委員長帶到未來?」
「請問蔣委員長現在在哪裡?」
「聽說要進行手術?」
問題不絕於耳…這些死記者怎麼知道的?

我緩步經過，這些記者對我視若無睹，或者應該說，我根本沒有經過他們的視線?
上將看我緩步經過，手中還拿著一瓶紅茶，直接對著記者大喊：「問軍醫會更清楚一點!!」

玩完了…


「上將你去死啦!!警衛──關門嘎!!!」我好不容易把那堆記者阻擋在大扇的玻璃自動門外，自動門被警衛鎖了起來。
「中校請問您可以對我們證實一下這消息嗎?」
「中校拜託您講幾句話…」

那堆記者仍然試圖在玻璃自動門的門縫中得到一點「獨家」消息，一點也好。
「終於知道我的感覺的嗎?」上將把癱在玻璃門後的我一把拉了起來，「我有一部破車可以載你去北醫，要不要?」
「你早說嘛…」

有時候我真服了上將…年紀老大不小了還喜歡玩這種遊戲…
不過進入會客室，有更扯的事情。

三個人類…兩個老榮民加上一個拿著相機的年輕人正在跟閒話家常…
「該不會那又是記者吧?」我問著和榮民閒話家常的上將還有孤狼。
「你要找的人來了。」孤狼拍拍其中一名七旬老翁的背，指了指我。

兩個老人轉過頭來，對我露出感恩的眼神。
「這兩個是…?」
「飛狐中校咧…感謝您，救了我們的父親母親，才有我們…感謝你感謝你咧…」
「他們在講什麼阿…」我露出了「囧」的表情，望著兩名老榮民。
「他們是一堆老人的代表啦，我看我們已經在改變歷史了…」孤狼揮了揮手。
「此話怎講?」我滿臉疑惑。
「我們的任務成功了。」上將說著，「南京大屠殺背我們阻止了，這些人的父母本來被殺掉了，但是我們把這些人給…救了。」

「還有，西安事變這一段已經徹底在國中、高中的歷史課本改變了。看看這些照片。」孤狼將桌上的一本歷史課本拿了出來，裡面有一張西安事變的照片─一堆被俘的武器彈藥，註解是─西安事件中的謎團，出現5.56MM的彈藥。

「所以說…我們現在就可以知道我們任務的結果?」我驚訝的大喊。
「很荒謬的是，我們知道結果以後還要去執行它。不論成功或是失敗。」上將又接腔。

「那這個記者咧?」
「他是馬修，他願意成為我們的戰地記者啦。」孤狼指了指他身旁的小夥子，歐洲人。

「你好，我是馬修，德國人。」那名看起來約略20幾的德國小子，跟我握了握手。
「馬修…你願意成為我們的戰地記者?」
「是的，中校。」
「上將阿上將，這個小夥子對攝影真的是瘋狂了是不是阿，他要跟著我們耶!!」

上將剛送走兩位老人代表，轉過頭來，「嗯」了一聲。
「有沒有改錯阿!!」我大喊。
「二戰光是松滬會戰就夠死啦好不好!!一個中國軍隊的連進去10分鐘掛光光耶。」我又看著馬修。

「沒關係，我有準備了。」馬修說著流利的令人難以置信的中文，他搔了搔頭，「你們不介意的話啦。」

「不介意是不介意，其他人咧?」我問著上將。
「你覺得我說好的東西你們敢說不好嗎?」
「不敢…」我嘟嚷著。

「對了，馬修，你有什麼真實力嗎?戰地記者不好幹耶。」孤狼又問著。
「2058柏林影展個人組第一…2060也是第一…2061第二…」我翻著會議桌上有關於馬修自己的資料─他自己帶來的。
「太厲害了吧…」看不出這小子真的有料…

不，不能說他為小子…說不我只是身高比他高…年齡小他個一兩歲…心智年齡嘛…就靠其他人來評定好了。

當我還在想著年齡的問題時…上將卻把馬修給打發走了。
「好了好了，孤狼，你先帶馬修到宿舍吧，我要跟飛狐『促膝長談』一下。」
上將露出了一個曖昧的微笑，又把孤狼也趕出會議室。

「上將…您該不會是BL吧…?」我馬上單刀直入。
「白痴，沒大沒小。」上將回了一句，將桌上型電腦中的資料叫了出來。

「馬修，德國籍記者，生於2035年，漢堡。工作為自由記者，在一些雜誌上都可以見到他的文章以及照片。」

電腦秀出了一張彩色的照片，明顯而端正的五官、自然流露、純白無瑕的牙齒隨著微笑輕瀉而下。

「那他幹啥來中國搞戰地記者啊?」我老大不爽的質問著上將。

上將總是這樣，講話拐彎抹角…一點也不直接。
也許他常常進出立法院接受質詢、或是常上電視吧!!所以說話比較小心。

「你看看這篇報導。」
我將上將微笑遞來的報導火速的瀏覽一遍，推了推眼鏡。
「上將…這根本是過時的資料嘛…伊朗核武危機已經有半個世紀了，這篇報告不過是他…一點錦上添花之作。」
「真的嗎…?飛狐，你幹了SF這麼久…怎麼對這些圖片一點感覺都沒有…?」

(作者小編：SF，Special Force，特種部隊。)

我又瞇起眼，仔細的看著那一份報導，渾然不覺球鞋踩着了上將的鞋頭。
「真的耶…難怪!!難道他要尋求政治庇護?」
我在一張馬修拍的照片…那是一個空軍基地，他不知道是用什麼手法混進去的，很明顯的是，戰機掛滿飛彈，而在副油箱旁的一顆小飛彈…核污染標誌。
「原則上是這樣。」上將也推的推眼鏡，將軍帽扶正。
「你的任務─也是為了你學習的目的，就是新一代的計畫─斯巴達計畫‧参。」

斯巴達戰士，第三代的?
這可有趣了。

「你知道，你們一代二代的戰士是屬於『先天改造』，而三代最大革新的地方是─戰士們不必再忍受幼年期或是青年期別人異樣的眼光，或是一批正常學生等到軍校時再挑出誰必須被改造，進一步加強遴選能力，屬於『後天改造』。」

原來阿…
在我們戰士之間流傳著一個冷笑話。
我們只是「驚奇4超人」這一步電影的實例版本，更厲害的是，我們不僅能讓原本認識我們的人根本認不出，或是讓人一看就忘不了。

「手術時間?」
「我們會在你睡眠時給予潛意識學習，你呢…只要到北京醫院拿個藥劑去搞就好了，時間會跟蔣公的手術時間錯開。有沒有問題?很好。」
「今天2100，別忘了。月影可是一字不漏的傳給你。」
「還有問題嗎?」上將轉過頭來。

「那個…你說『狐以及狼是夜行性動物』這句話是什麼意思啊?」
「月影的特殊技能是什麼? 」
「呃…」
「一些步兵的基本技能加以提昇，包括急救手術。」上將將實心木桌上的木紋煙斗拿了起來，點了火。
「所以您的意思是…觀摩?」
上將若有所思的看了我一下，點頭。
「多教他一點，說不定可以拯救幾十條人命。」
接下來聽到的，只有上將的軍靴在上蠟磨的光亮的大理石地板上留下的撞擊聲。


盛夏的午後─我一個人窩在只有一台破舊分離式冷氣嗡嗡呢喃─五坪大的軍官辦公室中。
桌上型電腦開著幾個與軍官看起來完全不搭調的網站─Yahoo拍賣、巴哈姆特電玩資訊站、還有幾個朋友的部落格─完全是為了掩護接下來的行動。

這麼說吧。
目前唯一能夠確定的是，今天以及明天要開兩檯刀，而對象都是一些半生不熟的人。
但是…現在還搞不懂的地方有兩個─蔣公為什麼要回到未來…?難道只是為了看兩三場無聊的電腦模擬，就這樣了事?還有，為什麼上將會被指派到美國西點軍校去唸一個只有斯巴達戰士才能唸的班級…?他和羅特的樑子又是怎麼回事?

我捻了捻下巴…順手抓起喝完的紅茶罐，丟入3公尺外的垃圾桶。
自己的電腦能力在清楚不過。
玩FPS對戰遊戲上網電別人很正常，反應時間比別人快阿。
至於入侵網路…也只有為了好玩惡搞過巴哈姆特而已…

西點軍校…國防部的網站…沒試過，更甭說國防部裡只跟軍官辦公室連接─不連外的主電腦資料庫。
一回生，二回熟…平川野不也是這樣搞出來的…?

試試看囉。
我按下Alt+Tab迅速將藏好好的「網路上的芳鄰」叫了出來。

芳鄰…我將會是您的惡鄰…
想到這裡，不禁嘴角露出了奸笑─習慣性動作。
似乎是出自於斯巴達戰士本身的優越感…以及「兵不厭詐」這句話吧?

快速的連上了主電腦，登入了帳號密碼，四級國家安全認證。
毫不遲疑的點向幾個可疑的資料夾，今天非得要找出上將的秘密。

找來找去，主電腦內的資料夾就像迷宮一般，要找到其中某個特定的資料夾根本就是大海撈針。

既然上將能夠參與美國西點軍校這樣的一個班…代表只有兩種可能─不是他的身體被動過就是成績太優異。

那就用刪去法來找吧…我起碼知道放著斯巴達戰士的資料庫在哪…不過有些棘手。

五級國家安全認證，只有將級的軍官或是五院的院長、部長，以及總統才有的東西。


2062.7.13.1642，北京「網星國際」。
四處瀰漫的煙味以及灰白色的煙幕，多多少少為這間午後的網咖更蒙上一層神秘的面紗。陰暗的店內幾台空氣濾淨器在角落不爭氣的叫著，你甚至可以在幾支散放在電腦前的耳機聽出衝鋒槍或是散彈槍總是千篇一律吼叫聲。

店內冷清的生意完全看不出這是坐落在有著1500萬人口的北京市。

一台電腦前，一個人拿起了桌上─喝了一半的可樂旁的一支綠色迷彩手機。
「喂?有何貴幹?」那人用輕快、標準的北京話說了句，手中的滑鼠仍是不停的點、點、點。
「國家五級安全認證?你要那個東西幹麻?」平川野將視線移離螢幕，突然將聲音壓的很低、很低。

我迅速的將事情說了一遍。
「上將…跟他兩個月沒見了，羅特是哪個斯巴達我也不知道…給我你電腦的IP可以嗎?」

我迅速的將IP位置報了上去。

幾分鐘後，我看見螢幕中的滑鼠指標自個兒動了起來。
滑鼠迅速的在螢幕上畫下幾個字：「這点小识都不会…」

呃…重點是進去就好了…

五分鐘後，大公告成，我馬上在連上五級安全認證後，拔掉連外網路線的線頭。
別想在用遠端控制程式來查你想要的東西，亂搞是醫官的特權。

我馬上找到了放斯巴達戰士資料夾的地方…一共長達504名戰士。

由於全部是用代碼…找起來有點吃力…。
01，	霍爾…不是。
02，	火炎…真是個怪代號。
03，	小林一狼…也不是…

每個慢慢閱覽…要找到什麼時候…
我想了想，決定繼續查閱。

我無意間看了一下網頁列…這是斯巴達的…斯巴達…
對阿，要是上將有被動過手腳，也一定是神龍戰士!!

我馬上連按兩次「上一頁」按鈕，並且碎碎念著，咒罵自己的愚笨。
神龍戰士…還分這麼多代─1、2，以及旁邊特別刺眼的一個資料夾─神龍戰士，ZERO。

賓果。
林忠毅，兵籍號碼S10008476，神龍戰士-Z…
生於2030…犬族…有著能夠向後平貼腦部的雙耳…較不易被人發現其真實身分…精準的動態視力可達2.2…慣用武器為狙擊步槍…握力為196.17公斤…單手可打出0.42噸的力道…

相較來說…上將的條件真是挺優秀的…
如此的偽裝自己…還能有如此的能力…真是始料未及。
旁邊還有一個MP3檔案…訓練實錄…?


2051.9.18，北京軍營，訓練中心。
「林忠毅中士，請至預備線便備。」
少年的林忠毅…戴著熟悉的方框眼鏡…唯一和我印象不同的是，上將年輕許多，而且頭上多了一對黑色的耳朵。

他手拿著99式紅星手槍，腰間的S型腰帶掛滿了手槍彈匣。
「本次訓練共100個敵方人型標靶，散落在動態靶場，另有42個人質標靶，打中將行扣分。」廣播傳來呆板，毫無生氣的聲音，只見上將的手槍的紅色擊錘已經扣住了…

「開始。」
上將如箭一般的疾飛出去，衝向由許多的房間，佔地起碼10畝的訓練靶場。
中國人民解放軍的手槍訓練如此紮實…果然共產國家就是不一樣…

台灣的斯巴達…說時在只精通主要武器而已…附屬武器「只是會用」，而沒有說精準到一個「神人」的境界。
就連我前幾天執行任務時…都必須用4發手槍彈藥才能解決一名敵人…

我目不轉睛的盯著電腦螢幕…一個房間中5名敵人只需要7秒就肅清…平均北個敵人身上就有2個彈孔，全數集中在胸部以上。

真是…神人…


2062.7.13.1700，北京軍官餐廳。
「虎兒，部隊選好了嗎?」Kubi翹著高高的二郎腿，問著剛進入餐廳的虎兒。
「基本上呢─好了。」他抱著一個黑色牛皮的公事包，公事包邊緣有金色的燙金─看起來高雅不俗。

「找個人少的地方談吧。」他看了看四周，一堆「一ㄎㄧㄠ兩ㄎㄧㄠ」的士兵全停下了手中的動作，看著這兩名中校。

(作者小編：注音文抱歉。不過目前陸軍中真的稱兵級(有一槓的)為ㄎㄧㄠ。算是中華民國陸軍的特有稱號吧。有當過兵的都知道喔~)

「也是。」Kubi彈起身，「看什麼看，再看伏地挺身!」她對那些其餘的軍官喊著，她想，這裡應該沒有其餘軍官的軍階比她高了。
「中校，我有問題。」一隻手抓住Kubi的右肩。「可不可以一起聽阿?」

月影、修諾斯、羽笑嘻嘻的看著Kubi。
「這…」Kubi頓時紅了臉。「你討厭幹嘛摸人家啦!!」她迅速撥開月影的手，漲紅著臉，拉著虎兒跑出餐廳。
「嗄?Kubi你放手阿──」虎兒慘叫，被拖出餐廳，還用充滿怨念的眼神看著嘻笑的三人。

「喏，撒罷摳貼來。」月影用台語對著羽伸手，「除了戰鬥，你的K桑大中校還是有害羞的一面喔。」月影搭住羽的肩，「不然載我去追她也可以，我想聽聽看我們到底要選什麼部隊。」



2062.7.13.1940，北京醫院診療室。
呃…蔣公回到未來的目的…這個計畫即將在不到兩小時後開始。
想到這裡，眼前還在冒煙的維力泡麵就吃不太下去。

萬一失手怎麼辦?
我會不會被革職?
歷史會變成什麼樣子?
全世界會不會譴責中國的某一位軍醫?
會不會被槍斃?
我和戰友的友誼還能維持下去嗎?
半夜會被壓嗎?

無數的疑問盤據在腦海，我不想也難。
「起碼先問問我…我決定要不要接嘛…」
我無意識的吐出這一句話…聲音慵懶且毫無信心，馬上消失在狹小的診療室中。

要是蔣公自己不同意就好了。
但是看起來…他似乎已經同意…而且簽下了手術同意書。

我舉起了剛剛消毒好，自己帶來，正躺在密封紙袋中的手術刀。
等等全靠你了…手術刀。

人真的是一種很奇怪的動物。
在忙的時候你不會覺得緊張…不過當某一個任務、作戰…即將開始的前幾天，或是前幾小時，你就會開始緊張。
沒由來的緊張，你開始想東想西，想了一票狗屁拉咂的事情─縱使演練過千萬變也是一樣。

歷史啊…為什麼當初還興致勃勃的接下任務…打開這個潘朶拉的盒子…?
人類就是這麼的愚蠢…「看似」可以改變一些事情，但到最後不都以失敗收場?

我不停的思索這幾個問題…但結論總是安慰自己：一定能成功的。

「中校…?」嵌著一面玻璃的自動門隨著滾輪聲拉開，一個年輕、留著及肩長髮的大學生，走了進來，隨及敬了個軍禮。
「那個…敝姓陳，國防醫學院的學生…觀摩這次手術。要準備了喔。」他笑道。帶著些許的黄色髮絲以及淡淡的微笑，毫無青春痘的臉龐令人感覺是電玩中的美少男那一型的。
我看了一眼牆壁的掛鐘，呻吟一聲─單單思考幾個問題就過了40分鐘，2020了。

「好…走吧。」我抓起了桌上的紙袋，塞進了牛仔褲的口袋。

眼前的挑戰，關乎歷史的演變。
「要是失敗怎麼辦?」走廊上，除了皮鞋、球鞋交互撞擊磨的發亮地板的聲音外，他突然打破了易碎的寂靜。
「不可能。」我緩慢、堅定的說道，平靜如水的心靈頓時掀起了滔天巨浪。


2062.7.13.2100，北京醫院手術室。
「這次手術的關鍵在於速度。病患將於民國64年，也就是1975年因肺炎過世。我們要換上複合人工心肺以及滅菌支氣管。多虧北科大，目前我們能利用其血液中的帶電離子作為電力，不必作其他的動作就能自行運轉。有沒有問題?」我再口罩後發話，環顧四週約10名的學生。

「沒有問題?很好。手術刀!!」我左手伸了出去，他─姓陳的預備士官，立即遞給我手術刀。

我看著眼前已經用綠色布料蓋住其他地方，只露出背部的蔣公。
「手術開始。」我將手術刀緩緩伸向患者，依照碘酒筆畫出的深褐色標記，輕刀帶過。

傷口緩緩的流出血液─我突然想起了孫子兵法中的第一句：
兵者，國之大事，死生之道，存亡之道，不可不察也。
存亡掌握在我的手中!!


2062.7.13.2110，北京第411街，「藍調」義大利餐廳。
「想知道我選的部隊嗎?」虎兒撇撇眉毛，問著在場的6名軍官。
「第308師第94營。」他乾笑兩聲。

「你說什麼?」在場的軍官，不顧禮節，一臉錯愕。

----------


## 孤狼

喔喔 ~ 

歷史要被改變了 ..... 

人工心肺,還有滅菌氣管 ......  不就是等於被改造了半個身體嘛 ...... 

狐仙的醫術這麼利害 .... 沒問題的 .... 我相信你 !!!

不過 ... 比較模糊的是這些 :





> 我又瞇起眼，仔細的看著那一份報導，渾然不覺球鞋踩着了上將的鞋頭。
> 「真的耶…難怪!!難道他要尋求政治庇護?」
> 我在一張馬修拍的照片…那是一個空軍基地，他不知道是用什麼手法混進去的，很明顯的是，戰機掛滿飛彈，而在副油箱旁的一顆小飛彈…核污染標誌。
> 「原則上是這樣。」上將也推的推眼鏡，將軍帽扶正。
> 「你的任務─也是為了你學習的目的，就是新一代的計畫─斯巴達計畫‧参。」





> 「手術時間?」
> 「我們會在你睡眠時給予潛意識學習，你呢…只要到北京醫院拿個藥劑去搞就好了，時間會跟蔣公的手術時間錯開。有沒有問題?很好。」
> 「今天2100，別忘了。月影可是一字不漏的傳給你。」
> 「還有問題嗎?」上將轉過頭來。
> 
> 「那個…你說『狐以及狼是夜行性動物』這句話是什麼意思啊?」
> 「月影的特殊技能是什麼? 」
> 「呃…」
> 「一些步兵的基本技能加以提昇，包括急救手術。」上將將實心木桌上的木紋煙斗拿了起來，點了火。
> ...


狐仙可以的話 .... 請說明,好嘛 ?

加油喔 ~ 

期待下一集的出現 ..

----------


## 逆

> 萬一失手怎麼辦? 
> 我會不會被革職? 
> 歷史會變成什麼樣子? 
> 全世界會不會譴責中國的某一位軍醫? 
> 會不會被槍斃? 
> 我和戰友的友誼還能維持下去嗎? 
> 半夜會被壓嗎?


整篇3-5就這句話讓我最印象深刻...(被拖走)

----------


## 平川野

飛狐,在手術前胡思亂想這麽多很容易出錯哦~

曆史已經被改變了啊~按照憐月的評價:根本就是把整個中國近代史給顛覆了.

順便問一句,你說的半夜被壓是說被鬼壓呢?還是被夜襲?

----------


## 白袍狐仙

3-6 94步槍營
2062.7.13.2200，北京醫院手術室。
冰冷的手術室中，強烈的白色冷光打在蔣公身上。旁邊十名左右的醫學院學生充當護士。
「手術刀。」我對著少尉一喊，他馬上遞來乾淨、發亮的手術刀。
「看到沒有，這就是肺臟，想吐的可以去外面，然後不用回來了。」我冷漠的說著。
兩個女學生落跑。
月影這個欠砍的傢伙…落跑…
「人工肺準備。」我用潔白的袖子胡亂抹抹額頭上的汗珠，另一手接下頗具重量的人工肺。

單手握住人工肺的感覺非常不好，感覺又軟又重。
純白的人工肺碰上了我的橡膠手套，碰觸的地方馬上染成血色，血液淌了下來，滴到地上。

「準備切除病患肺臟。」我用被口罩蓋住模糊的嗓音說著。
「止血鉗預備。所有人員要有心理準備喔。」我用手術刀伸向正在緩緩跳動的肺動脈。


2062.7.13.2210，「藍調」義大利餐廳。
「中校，你翹課對不對?」修諾斯趁著虎兒從燙金公事包內拿出資料的空檔，雙手壓在月影耳上，壓低聲音的說。
「噓…」月影斜眼看著修諾斯，右手食指放在嘴前。

其他的人…除了羽之外，裝作沒有聽到兩個人的對話。
「好─吧，這個是94營的編製圖…大家應該很清楚94營是什麼東西。」

一張彩色的94營編製圖─呈現在諸位軍官前。
「這可是我跟上將坳到的。94營其實算是一個複合加強營。擁有全中國軍隊最尖端的裝備、最複雜的編制─以及…斯巴達戰士。」

「靠!這些以前都是機密資料耶!!」月影將那一張編製圖轉向他自己那一方，細細閱讀。
「一般的營滿額只有543人，」虎兒揚了揚手中的紅酒─「可是我們這一營…滿額超過900人。」

「這個編制到時候大家在自己慢慢看。我現在要做的事情是─我們各挑一個連整備，預計一個月內，跟日本鬼子開幹。」

修諾斯將頭湊到月影旁，也細細的看著那一張全都用簡體中文印製的編制表，滿臉疑惑。
「呃…誰能幫我翻譯一下阿…」他看著編制表，又轉頭看向其他的軍官。
「自己查字典吧…我們初中時學英文也是一個字一個字慢慢查…肩天終於輪到你體驗這種滋味了。」虎兒邪笑，又悠閒的喝了一口紅酒。

「這個連嘛…編制挺唧歪的。」羽仍帶有一般步兵的特質─一說話就臭口臭嘴。
「現在來分配。」他又用權威的口吻說著，完全忘了他是這裡「最小隻」的。

「飛狐當然就是武裝醫護連嘛。」月影雙手抱住後腦杓，躺倒在皮製沙發上，「我自己就選重攻擊連囉。」

「你懂不懂重攻擊連的定義阿?」Kubi用手指狠狠的彈了一下月影的額頭。
「很痛耶。」一聲哀嚎。
「重攻擊連裡包括一個輕戰車排、兩個裝甲車排耶。」
「我知道阿，正合我意耶。」月影瞇著眼，揉了揉已經發紅的額頭。
「拿你沒輒。我當然就是偵查連囉。有什麼武裝嗎?」
「那個…根據上將的說法…我們還會到軍械部走一趟，不要忘記了，只要在這個計畫中的軍官，只要是斯巴達戰士，又有戰功、青天白日或是人民紅星勳章的，都有資金可以運用。」虎兒補充，右手在空中草草畫了個「＄」的標誌。

沉默掩蓋了一切。Kubi愣住了。

「我們都忘了這檔事情…」月影慢慢說著，腦袋裡卻飛快的盤算如何為他的重工擊連的士兵來點新武器。
「呃…那制式的武器呢?」Kubi不死心的追問，她希望得到的答案是「天生射手」雜誌中大篇幅報導的新型全自動狙擊槍─SL-36。
「當然是…你心裡想的那一把。」虎兒和修諾斯四目相接，伴隨著孤狼的奸笑聲，惹的其他本來在餐廳中的服務生滿臉疑惑的望向他們。

「SL36。」虎兒一字一字，緩緩的吐了出來。
「你…你們怎麼知道…?」
「唉…你的房間被動過你知不知道!!」孤狼按耐不住，放聲狂笑。

「噹啷~生日快樂歐~」羽終於說出事先套好N遍的台詞。
「哎呀…我記得…我們每個人的帳戶好像都少了50萬是吧…把卓格諾夫半自動狙擊槍全部賣給了警察機關還有民間靶場再貼點小錢去買G36-E衍生…500公尺彈著率高達0.5吋的全自動狙擊槍…之後呢…再花了1個禮拜叫他們適應新槍…」

「阿呀呀…我想起來了我們在接到公文的第一天就去了一趟商店…嗯…SR-36那時才剛剛上架就被我們訂走了60枝還有打折喔…」
「結果啊…上將說這樣子彈匣不通用…所以又幫你訂了64枝G36-E當作是狙擊手觀測官武器…」
「我記得飛狐好像說他也要贊助也捐了40萬是吧…」

眾人你一言我一語…全都望著天花板說笑。
「啊…總之啊…怎麼得到你想要這支槍的訊息呢…很簡單。」月影拍了拍位於他左邊的壽星的肩膀。
「你啊─真是白目。牆上貼SR-36、桌墊下放SR-36，我看你的內衣內褲全換成德國的國旗算了。」

啪!又是一聲輕響，月影再度抱著額頭慘叫。
「總之得走一趟軍械部了。」羽將展開有兩公尺長的鵬翼平躺在沙發上，摸了摸下巴說。


2062.7.13.2240，北京醫院手術室。
「嗶──」心電圖叫了出來。
「快點，急救!!」幾名預官叫了起來。
「哪些渾帳裝人工心肺裝這麼慢阿!!」我用很不爽、連珠砲似的語氣說完。

腦殘預官…現在我兩手抱著一個肺葉要安裝，哪有時間急救阿…
等等用聖十字算了，先把這裡處理好比較重要。
況且要是貿然讓心臟跳動…可能與人工心肺的動作不吻合造成永久性心律不整。

一個五十老幾的男人要是沒有宿疾就不錯了…今天還讓我們在這裡操…
「中校，注射強心劑嗎? 要不要順便電擊?」陳少尉顯得很緊張。
「不必。降低體溫至27度。」
「嗄?」
「降低體溫至27度。」我又說了一遍，左肺葉終於滑進後胸腔，不過…好像稍微大了一點。
這應該不是問題，頂多是病患醒來後感覺到肺部比較重而已。

「可是…可是…這樣病患有可能死亡!!」
我終於空出兩隻手來，指著他：「你中校還是我是中校? 念過國防醫學院三年四年就開始屌了? 你上過戰場嗎? 我告訴你我救過400人的性命從二兵到上校都有，你算哪一根蔥阿!低溫療法沒念過是不是，貿然跳動要是電腦一個沒控制好心臟還有人工心肺部節奏不吻合你知道會捅啥簍子嗎?」

「是…長官。」他的頭低了下來。
我開始後悔出言如此莽撞，畢竟他還只是實習醫師啊!!
「呃…對不起。」我將0號縫合針拿起。「我只是覺得開這一檯刀壓力很大。」

「好了，等等等都OK再將心臟啟動。你、你，去拿冰塊。其他人，開始縫合肺部主要血管及氣管。」

整個手術室動了起來，我也開始縫合氣管。
要是這幫小夥子能夠一起打淞滬會戰時能一起來─說不定能將傷亡降到最低!!

說不定能有個醫療大隊…把淞滬會戰中就幾乎陣亡殆盡的德式師就回來幾個…大概中國就不會撐的那麼辛苦了吧?

「呃…中校，體溫降低中。我們也要幫忙縫嗎?」那名少尉似乎心情好了點，拍了拍我的肩。
「OK。記得縫密一點，0號線。還有縫合以後打點組織凝劑上去，縫合完畢後再將動脈的鉗子先打開，讓主要缺氧血先進入，15秒後打開靜脈鉗，最後移除人工心肺。」
「了解。」

(作者「血」編：怕有些讀者對血過敏…或者是怕血永遠不看我的小說了…(?)，總之，想像一下，手術台絕對不可能那們乾淨啦…而那些嗜血的讀者也別擔心…距統計，淞滬會戰時每10分鐘一個中國軍的連就說拜拜了…血腥程度可想而知。)

15分鐘後。
好似一幅拼圖似的，我們漸漸的把蔣公「拼」了回去。
背部50公分長的傷口，只要在北醫多待兩個禮拜就會好了，前提是他願意每天花10分鐘貼美容膠布。
現在背部漸漸的向拉鍊般拉了回來，雖然過程中失血大約1000…不過還在可以接受範圍內，非常完美。

紅色的長龍盤據在蔣公的背部，看起來挺嚇人的。

「好了。準備重新啟動心臟。回溫。」我揮了揮手，命幾個預官將冰塊搬開，彆且開始緩緩用發熱器加溫。
「體溫28度。上升中。」
「體溫29度。上升中。」

終於─體溫達到36度了。這件事情有兩個意義。
一來，可以著手恢復心臟的程序了。
二來，時間緊迫，我可不希望拖更久─結果是一個腦殘光頭佬統治中華民國半個世紀。

「好了─各位少尉。電擊氣、強心劑現在沒用啦。」我將左手的手套脫了下來。
要有心理準備了─這檯刀後趴在辦公室中8個小時。

「這個恐怕是你們永遠學不來的啦。」
「長官。您知道我們是哪個營的嗎?」陳少尉笑了笑，不等我有任何的反應，他立即接下去：「308師第94加強營醫療連。」

靠──
不會吧…

「嗄?代號?」我將手收了回來，將臉轉向他。
「目前仍然用的是本名。我們算是斯巴達三代的前置實驗品，也就是說我們出生時是完全正常的。但是，我們在獲知通過甄選後，便加入了94營。當時的醫官一人在我們右手上打了一針，兩天後無緣無故出現疤痕。現在我們又看到了中校的左手…所以大概我們也學的來…」
「右手伸出來。」我有點生氣、也有點期待─國防部拿人家的基因亂搞亂植一堆少尉的右手…卻也蠻期待的，到底其他的士兵會不會因為我的一段基因而得救。

他伸出了頗為滑嫩的右手，上面明顯的有著十字的肉色刀疤。
我又伸出我的左手對照。除了方向左右相反外，他的疤也短了約三公分。

「是短了點…不過幾乎每個預官都有。我是說我們這一期的醫科預官啦。」他急忙補充，將手縮了回去。
「那好。幾個現在已經有能力的把手伸出來。我要確定蔣公的心跳一次就能恢復。時間所剩不多，腦內的保護劑恐怕快失去效用了。」我將手摀著略帶有血水的背部上，蒼老的皮膚很柔軟。

四個預官伸出了手，疊在我的手背上，好似球類比賽中的隊員加油儀式。
「有用過技能嗎?」我推了推眼鏡，轉頭看向滿臉期待的他們。
「沒…有。」其中一名預官的聲音微微顫抖，嘴角盡是掩不住的微笑。

我跟他們說明一下：集中心志、想像你能握住病患心臟、手部出力微握，感覺丹田要有氣湧出。

「一、二、三，聖十字醫療!!」我的手立刻激發出白光，但是感覺手背被捏住了─初學者嘛，就別太在意了。
「出…出現了耶!!」陳少尉的雞皮疙瘩快速竄滿整隻右手，而手心則緩緩冒出微弱、無力的白光，在我的手背微微的顫抖。
「感覺你的氣是要打進病患身體的!!快點!!專注!!」我吼著。

「呃…呃…」其中傳來微弱的慘叫，幾名預官臉上痛苦的扭曲，而手心卻遲遲無法發出強而有力的光束。
「加油，加油阿!!」我說著，卻感覺疲累感由腳底開始延燒。
施放技能已經一分鐘，卻感覺有95%都是我在硬撐。

要恢復一個已經停止心跳20分鐘的老人、還要一邊帶著幾名少尉施放技能，實在是令我體力加倍耗損。
一個一個的串聯，我們幾個醫護人員就這麼在蔣公身上打著白光，直到─

「嗶─，嗶、嗶、嗶、嗶、嗶、嗶…」心電圖畫出了規律的心跳，每分鐘72下。

成…成功了。
「幹的好耶!!各位，成功了!!」我將溫熱的左手自蔣公的背部拉開，轉頭看了看其他預官。
有三位已經兩個鼻孔都流鼻血了。我想，他們大概是第一次將自己的能力激發出來吧。
「快不行了…天阿…」三個預官不約而同的攤倒在地上，不停的喘氣。

我用著僅存的力氣握住手術台的邊緣，試圖不要在10雙眼睛的注目架當場攤倒。
「怎麼樣…?好了，注射傷口保護膜，叫護士推出去，要不要去喝一杯!?」我裝作沒事的模樣，吼著。

反正這堆醫科生一定會回宿舍睡覺的啦!!一定沒有人想跟長官去夜店的啦!!
「長官你請吼!!Let's go!!」

完了…要破費請一群大學酒鬼了!!
這就叫自作孽不可活嗎?

想到這裡，我當場放鬆雙腿，癱倒在地上，逼疲累的自己立即睡著，這招奏了效，我立即在手術室的冰冷地板衝入夢鄉，卻不知道這是夢魘的開始。


2062.7.14.1021，軍械部。
「呵─啊─」我伸了個懶腰，跟著一票中校走在一起，無力的用右手回著一些尉級軍官的禮。
「長官，黑眼圈很大喔。發生什麼事情了?」羽拿著沒有插上彈匣的突擊步槍，轉過頭來問著我。
他胸口是一顆徽章也沒有。而我們幾個─胸口掛滿滿。
「去問小修啦。」我已經不想再解釋發生什麼事情。
「呃…這個…今天我送早餐進去核磁共振室時…中校的樣子非常的恐怖…」修諾斯面有菜色，開始敘述他看見了什麼、聽見了什麼，氣氛感覺挺尷尬的。

「等等，中校為什麼會在北醫核磁共振室?還有哪裡恐怖了?」
「那個…他被安排接受潛意識教學─醫學方面，不過被一堆含有及強度怨念的北醫學生惡搞。就是這麼回事。」月影轉過頭來，聳了聳肩，又推了推黑框眼鏡。
「月影，你不是在台灣也被這樣搞過一次?」我拖著疲憊的身軀，幾乎是擠出這個問句。
「對啊，不知道李榮展上將─就市線再的總統大人安排我接受潛意識爆破訓練時─哪個實習軍醫亂搞的…今天終於自食惡果了吧…?」他擠出了一個似笑非笑的表情，單薄的吻部微微的扭曲。
我開始跟月影鬥起嘴來。

「修諾斯，還是不要理他們兩個人比較好。開幹起來，一個可以自療加上用刀子丟人，另一個可以一秒內換彈匣、把手榴彈丟到100公尺遠。你大概還不知道吧。」虎兒走在最前頭，牙刃就這麼架在肩上的他這冷漠的說著。
「是是是…」修諾斯趕緊跟上隊伍前的腳步，對於一些軍械部中尉級軍官的敬禮完全置之不理。

前面領頭的一名中尉靜靜的聽著他們談話，捏了一把冷汗
「真希望我能夠活下來阿…」他悄聲說道，領著一票人馬來到了一扇門前面。
「喂─倒底到了沒有阿─」孤狼還有林忠毅上將抱怨著，中尉只得加緊腳步，改為小跑步。

Kubi斜眼看了一下上將，不屑的哼了一口氣。
「明明就知道軍械部在哪還欺負中尉…」她這樣想著。


2062.7.14.1039，軍械部。
「幹─這是什麼鳥?」一個上尉實在忍受不了，大罵，一邊將手中的螺絲起子扔到地上。

相信我，這不是羽的聲音。此時的他正坐在一旁的椅子上翻著軍武雜誌，悠閒的咧。
「上尉，不要罵髒話。什麼事情?」上將看著眼前被拆開的7隻槍械，略有怒氣的問著那名軍械上尉。
「對不起，上將。不過這真的是前幾天才進的新槍嗎?」上尉吐了吐舌頭，滿臉狐疑的問著上將。
「懷疑阿?我會騙人嗎?」
「真的假的?你們的槍幾乎只能換一枝了!!」上尉聳了聳肩，從他的語氣中可以聽出忌妒以及驚訝。
「MIFF─熟了，槍枝精密管─麻掉了，射擊選擇器─軸承老早歪了，槍機?哈，斯巴達個人辨識系統的IC早就鎔掉了!!」那名上尉頓了一下，又吼著：「你這樣要向誰請預算啦!!」

(作者小編：MIFF─Mini IFF，微型敵我辨識天線。射擊選擇器，即換保險、單發、全自動的那個轉鈕。)

「去找日本人要吧。全數換新。半套改造，改造的錢我付。」上將爽朗的笑著，轉頭看向我們幾個：「你們殺了多少東北軍?」
「大概…一萬二吧…」Kubi想了想，說。
「上尉，殺了一萬兩千人換槍已經不錯了啦!!」
「可是…那是兩個月前剛進的步槍耶…!」上尉面有菜色，眉毛下垂。
「好吧，那有一批兩週前到的貨對吧。」上將這麼一說，上尉突然感覺從背脊一路涼了上來。

「你是說…代…代號是…Kubi的一名中校的武器訂單?」
「Yo，不然咧?」上將笑了笑，隨即把笑容收進地窖。

他撥了撥長髮，很滿意的看著十幾名士兵忙進忙出，把武器全部般了出來：124枝突擊以及狙擊步槍，G-36E還有SL-36。

「上將…他們就是傳說中的…保衛美洲航站長達96小時的…那一票戰士?」
「沒錯。其中有一大部分是你的學長。前中華民國成功嶺的。」
那名上尉先是愣了一下，之後就對我們幾個露出崇拜以及害怕交織的眼神。
其中有名女性下士端詳了一下月影…頗為害羞的小聲說道：「月影中校好帥喔。」

這句話本來沒什麼啦…但是一旁正在看雜誌的羽突然把雜誌丟了下來，大吼一聲「謝謝!」!!


2062.7.13.1041，美國白宮。
橢圓形辦公室中，冷氣嗡嗡的運轉著，眾位部長以及總統、國務卿的談話聲交雜在一起。幾乎是每一分鐘就有一名官員到前方的講台旁的長條桌上拿起沁涼的檸檬水或是柳橙汁往自己的杯裡倒。

其中國防部長，萊斯，正悶悶不樂的坐在會議室中間偏後的角落。
他正思索怎麼削弱中國的軍事實力─中國自從統一後的…與日本、南北韓、印度，幾及其他亞洲小國合組「泛亞聯盟」，不僅軍事形同同盟，經濟與政治影響力也對歐盟以及北美聯盟急起直追。

在2060年，中國的GDP突破20000美元時，其中有一大部分是統一前中華人民共和國的「西部大開發」以「經濟轉型計畫」的功勞。約佔整體加成之75%。

75%絕對不是搞笑…中國目前政治也越來越自由…又搞出了為數比美國還多的「斯巴達戰士」，甚至其中有幾位都比美國的斯巴達戰士還要強。

萊斯揚了揚手中的一份資料，這是他目前最想要幹掉的幾名斯巴達戰士：
最著名的狙擊手─Kubi。
爆破成功率最高的戰鬥步兵─月影。
領導能力最好，疑似斯巴達戰士的西點軍校畢業生─林忠毅。
有史以來救治過最多傷兵的軍醫─飛狐。
擊落最多敵機，堪稱ACE級的華北第一飛行隊領導人─平川野中校。
以新秀崛起，能夠在完全匿蹤的狀況下幹掉目標的─幻影(孤狼)。
士官兵最愛的上尉─羽

他想了想，又草草的在名單下寫上：A.F.修諾斯。
「你先背叛美國的…甭怪我這個老長官不義於你…」他輕輕的說，露出如蛇般的冷笑。

他獨自無聲的走出橢圓形辦公室─對他來說，還有正事要做。而會議呢?是他對不想聽到的主題：與中國的正向關係發展。
身為鷹派的他─仍然以為，21世紀是美國的世紀。
但是種種證據看來─他錯了。

21世紀是中國人的世紀!!

----------


## 逆

很雞婆地挑了一下錯字。



> 「這個編制到時候大家再自己慢慢看。我現在要做的事情是─我們各挑一個連整備，預計一個月內，跟日本鬼子開幹。」
> 
> 「自己查字典吧…我們初中時學英文也是一個字一個字慢慢查…今天終於輪到你體驗這種滋味了。」虎兒邪笑，又悠閒的喝了一口紅酒。
> 
> 說不定能有個醫療大隊…把淞滬會戰中就幾乎陣亡殆盡的德式師救回來幾個…大概中國就不會撐的那麼辛苦了吧?
> 
> (作者「血」編：怕有些讀者對血過敏…或者是怕血永遠不看我的小說了…(?)，總之，想像一下，手術台絕對不可能那們乾淨啦…而那些嗜血的讀者也別擔心…據統計，淞滬會戰時每10分鐘一個中國軍的連就說拜拜了…血腥程度可想而知。)
> 
> 「好了。準備重新啟動心臟。回溫。」我揮了揮手，命幾個預官將冰塊搬開，並且開始緩緩用發熱器加溫。
> ...


總覺得羽被列入名單裡的理由有點點詭異。萬人迷所以該死XD
期待接下來的發展~
(話說，在戰場當中，牧師之類的職業斯乎都是最先掛的?
所以別變第三獸稱啊XD雖然這是不可能的(炸))

----------


## M.S.Keith

學弟你這次錯字好多""
而且....羽在旁邊插啥嘴啊!!!(拍桌)

翹課才是大學的天下(?)

----------


## 思樂炎

> 萊斯揚了揚手中的一份資料，這是他目前最想要幹掉的幾名斯巴達戰士： 
> 最著名的狙擊手─Kubi。 
> 爆破成功率最高的戰鬥步兵─月影。 
> 領導能力最好，疑似斯巴達戰士的西點軍校畢業生─林忠毅。 
> 有史以來救治過最多傷兵的軍醫─飛狐。 
> 擊落最多敵機，堪稱ACE級的華北第一飛行隊領導人─平川野中校。 
> 以新秀崛起，能夠在完全匿蹤的狀況下幹掉目標的─幻影(孤狼)。 
> 士官兵最愛的上尉─羽 
> 
> 他想了想，又草草的在名單下寫上：A.F.修諾斯。


噢喔...

斯巴達戰士們有危險嚕！

好緊張啊！

加油阿胡仙！！

話說蔣公的肺.....
是用塞的嗎－ －？

不是比較大嗎.....

----------


## 平川野

同意小影的話:翹課就是王道啊~!!!!!!

飛狐看來注定是不想讓大家過安生的日子了,不過話說美國也的確夠討厭的,讓他們
吃點苦頭也是不錯的主意.

不過爲什麽只有我的名字後面有帶軍銜?

順便說一句,小影,你在我的小說裏也出場了哦,不過我希望你到時候看了不要把我
給滅了.

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 同意小影的話:翹課就是王道啊~!!!!!!
> 
> 飛狐看來注定是不想讓大家過安生的日子了,不過話說美國也的確夠討厭的,讓他們
> 吃點苦頭也是不錯的主意.
> 
> 不過什只有我的名字後面有帶軍銜?
> 
> 順便說一句,小影,你在我的小說裏也出場了哦,不過我希望你到時候看了不要把我
> 給滅了.


哦哦 原來那個欠揍的聲音跟咱有關係嗎??~(大燦)
不過野哥也快點貼出來阿=ˇ=

----------


## 虎兒

> 萊斯揚了揚手中的一份資料，這是他目前最想要幹掉的幾名斯巴達戰士：
> 最著名的狙擊手─Kubi。
> 爆破成功率最高的戰鬥步兵─月影。
> 領導能力最好，疑似斯巴達戰士的西點軍校畢業生─林忠毅。
> 有史以來救治過最多傷兵的軍醫─飛狐。
> 擊落最多敵機，堪稱ACE級的華北第一飛行隊領導人─平川野中校。
> 以新秀崛起，能夠在完全匿蹤的狀況下幹掉目標的─幻影(孤狼)。
> 士官兵最愛的上尉─羽
> 
> 他想了想，又草草的在名單下寫上：A.F.修諾斯。


這傢伙不想做掉我ㄟ.....
那讓我來做掉他吧.....

喔~呵呵呵~~~!(千金大小姐式奸笑)

----------


## 浪人‧Adolph

> 「準備切除病患肺臟。」我用被口罩蓋住模糊的嗓音說著。
> 恩......問一下，醫生說話不是應該要清楚一點嗎？
> 
>  「這可是我跟上將坳到的。94營其實算是一個複合加強營。擁有全中國軍隊最尖端的裝備、最複雜的編制─以及…斯巴達戰士。」
> 「拗(ㄠˋ)」到的，應該是手部吧？
> 另外，破折號要佔兩格，還是你認為這樣也會佔太多空間？
> 
> 「這個編制到時候大家在自己慢慢看。我現在要做的事情是─我們各挑一個連整備，預計一個月內，跟日本鬼子開幹。」
> 大家「再」自己慢慢看
> ...


恩，我承認，我好像已經回過了......
但既然上次不是在這回的，我應該可以再回一次吧？
順便，回答我上次還沒回答你的問題。

(樓上的大大錯字抓不夠多啊！)

By 浪人。子狂

----------


## 獨

> 萊斯揚了揚手中的一份資料，這是他目前最想要幹掉的幾名斯巴達戰士： 
> 最著名的狙擊手─Kubi。 
> 爆破成功率最高的戰鬥步兵─月影。 
> 領導能力最好，疑似斯巴達戰士的西點軍校畢業生─林忠毅。 
> 有史以來救治過最多傷兵的軍醫─飛狐。 
> 擊落最多敵機，堪稱ACE級的華北第一飛行隊領導人─平川野中校。 
> 以新秀崛起，能夠在完全匿蹤的狀況下幹掉目標的─幻影(孤狼)。 
> 士官兵最愛的上尉─羽 
> 
> 他想了想，又草草的在名單下寫上：A.F.修諾斯。


居然敢做掉我們的頭頭!!??

信不信我直接把飛機撞到你家去!?

(被打死..)

(某獨:當我沒有說過好了...(虛

----------


## 白袍狐仙

3-7 南極星計畫
2062.7.14.1354，華北空軍基地。
「聽說有新武器耶。」平川野將皮夾克掛上塑膠椅的椅背，對著他們新成立的三人小隊──戰狼小隊的隊員說著。
「是魔法射手飛彈嗎…?」憐月歪著頭，看著雜誌的樣子，還真的有點像同志。
「呃…斯巴達戰士都這麼噁心嗎…?」Pixy問著平川野。
平川野被Pixy搞的好氣又好笑，揚了揚手中直徑10公分、長僅60公分的棕色直管，上面有著前後各一對四瓣導流翼，問著Pixy：「用你們台灣人的說法，這是尛?」

(作者小編：「尛」的讀音為麻煩的「麻」。)
「麻…?」Pixy滿臉疑惑，讀著他的長官說出的字…
「就是『三小』啦!!這是什麼?」平川野敲了敲那個圓筒…發出金屬的聲音。
「哈，那該不會是飛彈吧?」Pixy戲謔的說著，一把從平川野的手中將那根金屬管搶了過來，立在桌上左右端詳。

平川野一挑眉毛，給了Pixy一個意味深長的微笑，又將手中的一具步槍導引器「啪!!」的一聲丟到桌上。
「沒錯，這就是魔法射手。」他說著，一邊笑了出來。
Pixy愣了一下，馬上把他的手拉開那顆飛彈。
「那幹麻要步槍引導器阿──會不會爆炸?」Pixy咕噥著…看了一下飛彈中間部分，「沒有電子引信嘛…」他似乎放了點心。

但是…為什麼這款飛彈只有一個插槽…?這飛彈的彈頭究竟能造成多少破壞?還有，空軍軍械部這樣搞，倒底他們出一次任務最多能帶多少枚飛彈?
「要不要去飛一飛?總部的那邊給我們一點自由…日常巡航。順便來測試看看魔法射手吧。憐月，你去把魔法射手的資料叫到PDA來，我們等等空中看看。」平川野微笑著，一把抓起了他腹部抗G力裝的拉鍊，倏的一聲一聲拉到定位，又將飛行頭盔自塑膠椅子上拿起。

「是的，長官。」憐月起身，Pixy斜眼瞪了他一下。
「戰狼，出擊!!」他大吼著，也將放在機棚地上的空軍飛行頭盔拿起，起身走向屬於他的飛鳥。

「呿…留著一頭白色長髮的傢伙…斯巴達戰士最好每一個都這麼屌啦!!」他暗想著。2年前的戰爭，那些斯巴達戰士還有些可敬…現在感覺越來越沒「路用」了。


2062.7.14.1400，美軍駐中國戰術辦公室。
「You got a mail.」羅特電腦上──突然跳出了這麼個訊息，驚醒了正在冷氣房中打盹的他。

他的白狼臉龐左邊都因為充血而轉紅，不過他並不在意。
揉著略帶有血絲的眼睛，他將眼睛轉向螢幕。
他快速的瀏覽了一下信件，右眼因緊張抽搐了一下。
「Shit…」
他開始懷疑…萊斯老爹是不是瘋了?
「南極星計畫…真是…」他伸了個懶腰，用食指揉了揉眼睛，準備打越洋電話詢問萊斯。

「國防部?」羅特快速的撥了幾個號碼，用美軍的專線撥到國防部。
「有何貴幹?」一名女性接線員用呆板的聲音問著。
「駐中國狼犬式航母戰鬥群指揮官，羅特中將，幫我接萊斯。」
「好的，請稍等。」

羅特在他的辦公室站了起來，左右踱步，希望他耳邊那一隻無線電話趕快接上萊斯。
「喔，羅特中將，好久不見，近來可好?」萊斯的聲音出現在話筒，還是一樣毫無表情、冷酷的嗓音。
「部長…南極星計畫…」
「不好嗎?」
「一定要這麼做嗎…?」羅特跌在他的氣墊椅上，發出「噗」的聲音。
「為了美國的，你自己決定。」
「你這份名單…部分還能接受…可是你少了一堆人，像是虎兒…空軍還有一堆也是ACE級的…」

(作者小編：上次忘了講，ACE是「王牌」之意。)

「那些人我不放在眼裡…我想要做的是讓中國的SF戰力歸零…況且，你不會連個拿刀的白痴都不會對付吧?」
「部長你…」羅特心中的兩個性格──一個是身為人的良知、另一個則是改造後具有狼的性格正在纏鬥著。
「我考慮考慮。」他回了句，希望能夠使出「拖」字訣。
「不要掛電話。這是命令。」羅特手中那只快要放回桌上的無線電話中響起了萊斯的嚴厲斥責聲。

「是，長官。」羅特滿臉無奈，又把電話拿了起來，放回耳旁。
「你們斯巴達──就是國家需要你們!!現在給我搞這種飛機，當初幹麻把你送進西點?」
「可是我們不是政客的工具!!」羅特動怒，大吼，引起辦公室外幾名士官的窺伺。
「我‧是‧你‧的‧長‧官，在我的眼中，你只是一個棋盤上的棋子!」
「Fuck your ass!!」羅特飆出髒話。顯然，他的良知占了上風。
「羅特，再這樣下去跟你不客氣了。好，那不然…你要有獎賞吧?1億?」
「你休想!!」
「哼哼…休想?好吧。那等等我一道公文下去，叫那邊的NCO殺了你這個判徒?」

(作者小編：NCO，士官。)

「我做錯什麼?」羅特瞪大了眼睛，質問著電話中的長官。
「抗命!!好那不然2億?」
「你…你…」羅特突然覺得怒氣煙消雲散…要是他來執行，不就可以「相機行事」，也就是「放水」?
「2億是吧…好，我接。」
「乖狗。很好…終於肯聽長官的命令行事…不准給我放水…我會安插其他人注意你。」電話掛斷了。

「混帳!!」他將桌上的幾份國防部的公文全部掃至地面，大吼著。
「長官…你還好吧…」幾名士官走進辦公室，問著羅特。
「我很好，謝謝。我想我大概需要小睡一下。」羅特滿是怒氣的將電腦螢幕關掉，開始思索他的未來。


2062.7.14.1420，國防部不聯勤司令部附屬靶場。
「這步槍稍重。」Kubi晃了晃SL-36，將其架至地面上。
「用用看氣動模式。」她又說著，將她的新玩具的射擊選擇鈕撥動。

咱們狙擊手的新槍──SL-36長的挺怪異的。這是G-36槍型的衍生，前方的護木部分追加了電子彈道穩定器，後方的槍托部份則加裝了內藏的高壓鋼瓶。用的是G-36SR的7發彈匣，也可以通用5.56x39的30發彈匣。依照她的習慣，7發彈匣這個玩意兒絕對不能滿足她的需求。

「長官，我建議您不要使用氣動模式…如果你想要直接在鋼板上灌一個洞那又另當別論。」剛剛幫我們改造槍械的上尉在廣播監控室中不安的說著。

「這樣才好玩阿。」簡單明瞭的一句回應，讓在場的幾名中校捧腹。
「好好，我也來。」我將步槍插上旁邊彈藥箱提供的30發彈匣，「重生的G-36E，我現在以主人──飛狐中校的身分，命令你，解除保險!!」我煞有其事的說著。

「喂，真是幼稚的可以耶。」修諾斯搖搖頭，笑了。
「有嗎?這樣才好玩阿。」我淡淡一笑，學著Kubi的口氣，瞄準靶場中央距離70公尺的標靶。

輕輕的扣下扳機，出現的畫面讓我頗為吃驚。
步槍以改造前約1.5倍的速度速射，後座力卻相反，小了許多。可能是槍托中的後座力平衡彈簧發揮作用吧。

彈殼自槍身左側拋出，這是G-36槍型…左撇子的槍機外殼。
再也不必擔心彈殼會打到臉了。
70公尺外的靶子，頭部被我轟出一個直徑起碼10公分的大洞。

(作者小編：G-36E步槍原本在右側槍身就有阻擋彈殼後跳、懸掛摺疊托的玻璃纖維擋板，但是如果射手是左撇子的話…還是換一下外殼比較好。尤其是斯巴達這種常常訓練、上場的單位…不用一個月…我相信我的臉已經花掉了…)
(作者小編：話說最近台灣廠星虹SRC推出G-36E的電動槍，有意者可以詢問住家附近的生存遊戲專賣店。)

「飛狐，這真是太GJ了。」月影也將一個彈匣自彈藥箱中拋了起來，彈匣在空中完美的轉一圈後，插進了月影的G-36K突擊步槍。

(作者小編：GJ，Good Job，太好了、棒呆了之意…)

「槍管短，射速會提高嗎?」他回頭問著臉上都是得意表情的上尉。
「嗄?喔喔，」那名上尉趕緊將頭湊到了麥克風前。「理論上是的，但是相較來說，彈藥耗用快速、射擊但到不夠穩定都會變的較嚴重。」

「射擊。」Kubi冷不防的說了句，扣下了SL-36的扳機。
一陣氣爆聲──那就像兩架F-22掠過你的前方。
「幹耳鳴了啦!!」羽首先開罵。

恁老師的…Kubi…
我離那一把狙擊槍只有3公尺耶!!
現在完全聽不到聲音，不過可以看到彈道軌跡上，還有一道清晰的白線：這是氣動式狙擊槍的優點也是缺點，可以貫穿起碼750MM厚的裝甲，比任何的反坦克武器都有效；缺點是，位置馬上暴露…

高壓的氣體馬上揮發，帶走了不少的熱，頓時感覺有些涼意。

聽力漸漸恢復，我才開始聽的到其餘人罵的髒話。
那個400公尺外的標靶很快的拉了回來，這是這個地下室靶場的賣點，共產主義時期的結晶，超長距離的標靶，可以充當特等射手的訓練場。

(作者小編：這次不是閒聊啦!!美軍的制度中，有『特等射手』這名詞，特等射手是每一個步槍班都有的成員。狙擊手的攻擊距離是600~800M，步槍手的攻擊距離是300M，而特等射手則是要填補這段的火力真空。攻擊距離為300~600M的他們，使用的是一般步槍的改良型，統稱為SDM步槍。這些槍枝為半自動模式，加裝競技用的22吋的精密管，發揚精準的火力。而狙擊手是連以上才有的單位。Kubi的職責應該算是特等射手與狙擊手混雜。從300M到1KM全部通吃的可怕傢伙…這就是『女強人』?)

「好啦──這真的是挺變態的，我不得不承認。」孤狼看了看手中短小的G-36C步槍，又看了看那個精準打在頭部10分的彈著。除了中間的一個直徑1公分左右的開孔，旁邊直徑約20公分、飯碗大的範圍全部都被強大的風壓壓陷，活像亞利桑那隕石坑。

「這把槍初速多少…纏距幾比幾…這只是普通的5.56彈藥耶…」虎兒瞪大眼睛。
「報告，這把槍加裝汽缸後出速約2000M/SEC，纏距用的是現在最貴的國貨，聯勤的1:15。」

「裝甲貫穿力…? 」上將轉過頭去，問著上尉。
「以二戰的標準來說…一發把虎式前鋼板幹掉沒有問題。」

我頗為吃驚那名上尉會用二戰的標準評比。難道說…他也是…94步槍營?
「哪個單位?」原來上將不比我遜色嘛…也馬上想到事有蹊翹。

「308師!我已經接到任務。目前屬於…修諾斯少校的轄下。哪一位是修諾斯少校阿?」那名上尉疑惑的抓抓頭，細長的手指指著我們幾位。
「我。幸會、幸會。」修諾斯掛出招牌「迷死人不償命」的微笑，回應著。
「聽到了吧。我──將會是你的師長喔。」上將自信滿滿的說著。

嗄?有增援了…?我們將是一個師去打二戰嗎…?
「忠毅老爹，現在到底要派多少人馬回到過去?」Kubi問著上將，滿臉疑惑。
「沒禮貌。還在『喬』啦，不過一個師是跑不掉的。」

「是啊…不知道國防部在搞些啥米飛機啦?」我雙手抱住後腦杓，槍口還在冒煙，卻沒了彈匣的步槍順著背帶滑至肩上。
「這你們就不用管啦。我們也沒有像羅特那麼屌對不?我們幾個人才有一個師，他一個人就有一個戰鬥群耶!」月影笑了笑，扣下等待他許久的扳機。

步槍射速有如艦載機砲一樣誇張，已經聽不出「咚、咚、咚」的個別彈藥擊發聲，而是一長串的「卜…」

不消兩秒，一個彈匣瞬間轉空。也就是說將近400元飛了。
「好了，不要再試槍了，我要寫一堆報告耶!!」那名上尉急忙喊停，他不希望看到更多的鋼板報銷。


2062.7.14.1442，上海上空。
「挖咧…長官，這個魔法射手真的不是蓋的耶!!」Pixy看著HUD下載好的飛彈資訊，對著耳機大吼。
「這個都歸功於德國的工程師…研發出能夠提早使U-235以及U-238提早衰變的方法阿…用減速劑限制原子速度後再加以激發…電子。我不是很清楚。」憐月還是用那小如蚊子叫的聲音回答。

(作者小編：學歷有到初中畢業的應該都有聽過核反應，這裡不多加贅敘。)

「也就是說這是核彈飛彈…才能在如此小的彈頭內產生一樣的殺傷力…」平川野頓了一下，也加入對話。
「那麼輻射量…」
「據說因為裝藥小…只會擴散到半徑100M左右…不過這足足是殺傷半徑的兩倍…」Pixy將自己在空軍總部聽到的傳聞也說了出來。
「那月影那些陸軍怎麼辦…?」
「放心。這飛彈輻射量只有5弗西毫…也就是說跟一年的人體接收放射量是一樣的。總比以前二戰的原子彈，還有50年前的氫彈好太多了…」平川野用媽媽跟小孩說大道理一樣的口吻回答。
「那麼，還要到靶場試射嗎?中校? 」憐月晃了晃機翼，詢問平川野的意見。

「飛彈都掛上去了。AWACS都有轉達指示了…再不丟等於抗命嘛。」Pixy用窮極無聊的口氣說著。
「是不是阿，野哥?」他又補了一句。
「你現在得叫他隊長囉。」憐月用戲謔的口氣說著。
「是──是──是。」Pixy似乎相當不爽，當場讓F-22/A轉了一圈。

3架戰機──各掛著6顆魔法飛彈，朝著16哩外的郊區軍事靶場飛去。
16哩對於開後燃器的中國戰機根本不算什麼。

「看到靶場了!!」眼尖的平川野通知其他的隊員。
「華北第一飛行隊──戰狼小隊，這裡是上海空軍靶場。你們獲准進行新型武器炸射訓練。請將無線電調幅至160MHz，以利指揮。」
「這裡是戰狼。了解。」平川野空出一隻手，將無線電頻道的旋鈕撥弄一番。
「平川野──交戰。」
「Pixy，交戰。」
「憐月，交戰。」

三架戰機引擎發出嘶吼聲，朝著目標疾馳。
「飛彈，鎖定!!FOX 2!!」平川野微微一驚，發覺飛彈以AIM-180沒有的操控性飛往鋼製的遙控戰車標靶。

飛彈噴出藍色的火焰，釋放的尾煙更是少的可憐。眼尖的人才能發現大難來臨。
國造110式戰車的模型在靶場上疾馳，猛然右彎，企圖甩掉飛彈。

這招在空戰還有可能。空對地的攻擊，除非戰車配有對空機砲，不然下場絕對很慘。
飛彈猛然向右偏了90度，外加甩尾，惡狠狠的命中了目標。
「Hwe──Hweh。」Pixy吹起口哨，看著緩緩升起的迷你、約20公尺高的蕈狀雲。
「這只是95% U-235裝藥20克…還有對地碉堡攻擊型魔法射手裝藥40克…配備延時引信…。」憐月又開始將戰機拉高，爬升。

他想要試試看魔法射手再高速俯衝投擲時的射角…會不會影響其爆炸威力。
「戰狼小隊，這裡是控制中心。放出多於兩輛遙控標靶。」
「這裡是戰狼Alfa，了解。」平川野用制式的冰冷口氣回答，「憐月桑，交給你囉。」
「那我咧!?」Pixy有些惱怒，他可不想回上海基地時還有六枚魔法射手。
「你下一批啦，我不會讓你玩不到的。」平川野自信滿滿的回答。

「呀──呼!!」平川野的機身前方，閃過了巨大的黑影，憐月那架全黑塗裝、僅在左翼噴上一個行書字體「月」的F-22/A朝著靶區俯衝，呃──說是「爆衝」也不為過。

「看來本隊出了個神風特攻隊啦!!」Pixy在氧氣面罩後微笑著，搖搖頭，看來斯巴達戰士有時候也挺幼稚的嘛。


2062.7.14.1510，北京醫院普通病房。
潔白無暇的普通病房哩，一個50歲了老人戴著頗舊的眼鏡。他無聲的呼吸著，一旁病床旁的玻璃花瓶內還插著一支野花。
中央空調嗡嗡的運轉，將一波波舒適乾冷的空氣送進房間。窗外是車水馬龍的街道，許多的電動車以及油電混合車的擋風玻璃在行道樹的樹蔭下熠熠生輝。

「嗡──」
「隆隆隆…」玻璃病房的門伴隨著電動馬達以及大理石地板上的滾輪聲，迅速朝兩邊拉開。
老人放下了懷中的書，頗為慈祥的看著門口披著白袍的訪客。
「啊──感覺怎樣?」我踏進了病房，頓時感覺沁涼許多。
「還好，中校。感覺重了點。」蔣公回答，臉上還是笑意。
「呼吸有順了點吧?」
「嗯。」

我將醫師袍順著肩滑了下來，該死的醫院規定。
又將牛仔褲中的白色襯衫拉了出來，顯得休閒許多。
又將手探進背包，輕粥小菜啦。

「剛剛打電話過來，聽護士說您大概兩點才起來。還沒吃飯吧?」我將軍營中A來的鋼碗放至蔣公的病床活動桌前，在裡面倒上稀飯、配上一些醬瓜。
「唷，中校，你怎麼知道我愛吃這味?」
「隨便買買，希望順口啦。」我笑了，露出了犬齒。

搞笑…當然不是隨便買買…在「文獻記載」中，蔣公都往生近百年了…怎麼不知道他喜歡吃什麼…

節儉也是蔣公的優點。據說以前退守台灣後…他一顆棗子可以吃三天…香蕉可以吃一天…很省吧!!
話說剛從軍械部出來的其他人…要跟著去立法院接受質詢…我可謂非常幸運啊!!
雖然軍中一向挺的是執政黨，也就是國民黨這個老黨…但是我覺得兩方立委的嘴臉都是一樣噁心。以現在的局勢看起來，共黨改組透明化的委員還比較收斂咧。

還是說他們不習慣民主國家的問政…才會收斂的?
先不管共黨啦!!
民進黨王世堅的小孩…頭髮跟他老爸一樣油…嘴臉跟他老爸一樣「剽悍」。
國民黨也是…蔣家第五代好歹也學一下他的曾祖父吧…

(作者小編：來亂的啦!!好爽。(被圍毆…))

「要看電視嗎?」我將思緒拉回病房中，起碼也要讓這個老人家有點娛樂…不然整天躺在這裡會憋死。
「電…視?」他的腔調頗為奇怪，疑問的浙江腔。
「就是…我也不會解釋。」我順手抄起遙控器，打開電視。

液晶電視停留在第55頻道──TVBS。
更令我吃驚的是，一票委員正在「打嘴砲」，圍剿林忠毅上將。


2062.7.14.1512，立法院。
立法院的空調似乎澆不惜所有委員的怒氣，上將「以一擋500」，已經在質詢台上苦撐了半小時。

「上將您知不知道，執行這個62402提案要消耗國家多少資源?」一名女立委質詢上將，口氣中充滿不悅。上將站在木造的質詢台上──後面站滿了斯巴達戰士，由左至右分別是：月影、Kubi、虎兒、羽、孤狼、修諾斯。

他們幾個頗為尷尬的看著各家電視台的攝影機，肩上還扛著各式武器。
修諾斯由於他的MG-36彈鼓上將說「太肥不好看」，他現在手中SAW插的彈匣是我的。

(作者小編：SAW，班用機槍。)

至於帶著武器進立法院…上將的理由是：不可以在氣勢上先輸人一大截。
「知道。」上將表情冷酷，用標準的國語說著。
「你知不知道，這些戰士的功用是什麼?」
「我看，你們這些立委不要不懂裝懂。」
「請你為這句話道歉。」女立委的眼睛中似乎射出一道強而有力的「死光」，掃向上將身後的每位軍官。
「我有說錯嗎?」他冷冷的看著在場接近500人的立委，不屑的目光射向每一人。

上將這句話彷彿成了導火線，在場的立委開罵。
延襲中華民國的立法院傳統，這裡永遠是最好的練武場地。
女立委憤而丟出手中的鋼筆，筆直的飛向上將的頭。

虎兒一個箭步向前，把上將往後一推，自己則拔出牙刃，把鋼筆一斬，發出清脆的金屬撞擊聲。
隨後，那把牙刃準確的對準了10公尺外質詢台的女立委，寒氣逼人。

隨後的其他軍官，立即組成VIP隊形，將上將團團包圍。
「老大，真的開幹啦!!」月影用槍身擋著幾名激動委員丟來的物品，諸如塑膠水杯、廉價原子筆，你想的到的幾乎都有。

「準備掩護撤退，重複，準備撤退。」上將還是用一貫的口氣指示著隊員們，準備離開這個混亂的戰場。
「我恨這些立委!!對付東北軍，可以開槍、扔芭樂，但是對付這些立委，只能防不能攻!!」走在前頭用左手拼命撥開人群Kubi大吼。


2062.7.14.1517，北京醫院普通病房。
「哇嗚，看轉播還真是精采…比棒球還屌。」我一手捏了一下大腿，確定沒有作夢：這是統一後的立法院第一次練武，也就是軍中我們戲稱的「無雙大亂鬥」，更要命的是，蔣公正在看。
「這票人太亂來了。」蔣公試圖不在我面前發作。但是…他的生理反應卻忠實的告訴我他處於暴怒狀態。
頭上跳動的青筋不就是最好的證明…?

「那個…委員長，他們是不常打架啦…那個…莒光園地您先看看，要是不想看按其他的數字可以轉台…」我將遙控器必恭必敬的遞給蔣公，然後快閃。
華視莒光園地的少校女軍官甜美的嗓子響起，我則是趕緊背上背包，閃。
還好這個時候還有軍教的東西…不然絕對脫不了身…

我披起醫師袍，朝著今晚的目標前去，斯巴達戰士‧參代的自願者，馬修。

約10公尺外，就是馬修的觀察病房。
這裡必須觀察的是他──有沒有任何精神疾病、身理宿疾，以及對於斯巴達戰士的觀點是什麼，須做立即的輔導、治療，或是…用一些禁藥讓他變成只會說「是的，長官」的笨蛋。

一樣的玻璃自動門，在我刷卡後進入。
「啊，中校好。」他從潔白的床單上跳了下來，左腋下夾著書，右手則配上發音彆扭的中文以及姿勢敬禮。

「稍──息!!」我擺出教官的姿態，微笑回禮。
「感覺怎麼樣?」我口中說著，左手比了個「坐」的姿勢。
他坐回床單上，將手中的那本攝影雜誌闔了起來。
「我想…我蠻期待又緊張的。」
「既想要又怕受傷害吧。」我將市價2000元的Timberland背包中的一份文件取出。

(作者小編：沒錢買，故在小說中爽一下。(被打))

「好吧。這是手術同意書。」我將口袋中的鋼筆遞給他。
他滿臉疑惑，接過來一看：
「呃…你是說…接受改造就必須加入中國的三軍、放棄德意志聯邦共何國的國籍…」
「沒錯。而且有權更改你的代號、你的軍階。」
「出任務還有津貼…?」
「廢話嘛你，我們可是拼死賣命耶!!我本人殺了大概3811人吧，前幾天出來的數據，世界各地都有殺過人啦。你那個Kubi可是殺了4412人…還是4421…反正，你擁有很多的機會動刀動槍…到了退役時絕對會滿手鮮血。上次西安事變的津貼好像3萬吧。是靠殺人數而定，我幹掉172人喔。」我馬上說了一大串，突然才發現…我害得3811個家庭破滅。

這就是戰爭吧。
我的眼神落寞了下來，心中咀嚼著剛剛一閃而過的念頭。
馬修看著我的表情不對，似乎猜到我在想什麼。
「不要難過嘛。你們也只是依命令行事啊。還有，你不是救過400多個傷患?」他試圖轉移話題。

「也對啦。那你簽字之後，好好休息一下吧。對了，多拍幾張自己的照片吧。幾天後你就不是這個樣子囉。」我半開玩笑的說著，又露出了微笑。
「唉…沒想到一張照片害得我1年都沒辦法回德國。」

「那張戰機的照片吧。取景取的不錯。」我走出病房時，丟下這麼一句話，隨後就被走廊上護士輕微的器械撞擊聲、玻璃電動門的滾輪聲所掩蓋。


2062.7.14.1621，北京，中國國防部，7樓辦公室。
「中校好。」幾名文書下士經過月影的身邊，向他敬了個禮，他則是微笑回禮。
「到啦。」他走進自己的辦公室，將今天維修過的G-36K掛到牆壁的槍架上。坐回自己的辦公桌前。

「對了，去看看那個狐崽子回來沒。」他說罷，跳了起來，將辦公室的門拉開──一甩，走向隔壁的辦公室。

喇叭門把被月影轉開，辦公室內的電腦、日光燈在自動感應下自動亮起。
牆上是一模一樣的槍架，一枝標準型的G-36步槍躺在槍架上。
「沒回來呀。聽說今晚又有一檯刀，他也夠操的。」他關起辦公室的門，走向電腦前。

「來看看你有什麼網頁…」他將滑鼠移往網路的IE圖示，眼神卻被桌面上的一個Media Player檔案名稱吸引住：「林忠毅.2051918」

半分鐘之後，月影急忙從辦公室中退了出來，將門迅速關上，「Kubi，修諾斯!!Oh my God!!」，他衝向其餘死黨的辦公室。


2062.7.14.2100，北京醫院，手術室。
我再度帶起口罩，環顧著冰冷的手術室。
昨天的同一時刻，我也站在這裡。

這次不同的是沒有大票的學員，只有零星的幾名武裝醫療蓮的老牌醫官。
「手術準備開始。」我說著。
「麻醉醫師，長效去極化肌肉鬆弛劑、嗎啡預備。我們要換上人工肌肉、鈦合金骨骼。」
「了解，長官。」那名麻醉醫師準備藥物的同時，馬修將頭稍稍上仰，問著我：「醫師，有任務交代嗎? 」

馬修只記得，眼前的醫師在他意識模糊時，說出了三個字：「活下去。」

----------


## Wolfy

馬修出場了~

躺在恐怖的手術台上的方式開場我還蠻喜歡的.

鈦合金骨骼. 人工肌肉阿? 聽起來不錯.

期待手術結束後的發展.

----------


## 平川野

哇~飛狐你的小說變成雙線劇情了啊?

不知道爲什麽,我一看到魔法射手飛彈就感覺我們好象是飛天小魔男... ...(轟炸)

繼續加油哦~期待下一章~

順便說一句:我不是什麽萬年拖稿王~!版上明明有一只比我還能拖的~!

----------


## 獨

魔法射手飛彈的名字好可愛~(被打)

在軍隊裏偶爾幽默一下一好啊~~
(被拖走)

----------


## M.S.Keith

寫雙線劇情當心後來忙不完阿ˊ口ˊ~
魔法射手飛彈.....(魔法老師連結中?)

哦哦學弟加油~=ˇ=//

----------


## 混血幻術師

等你的3-8

為了看這我段考都還沒複習



禮拜2一定要給我出來唷!!

----------


## 逆

絕除封印大好!(被滅)
雙線劇情啊...
解決第一人稱寫道一半卡劇情時的最佳解決方法!(我是這樣啦...)(大誤)

寫到現在大概也快逼近20萬了吧?這種生文速度真的很恐怖(爆)
段考快到了，還是先讀書吧XD
(謎：你有資格說這句話嗎...)

----------


## 白袍狐仙

3-8 重生
馬修覺得眼前一片黑暗。
恐懼、害怕席捲全身。

他想動、可是雙手早已不聽使喚，看不見、只聽的到微弱聲響的他，猶如在手術房外聽著手術進行。

突然間，身上約2、30個點、注入了溫暖的物質──從點到面。
「很倦。」他心中這樣想著，卻早了一步失去了意識。


2062.7.15.0820。北京醫院手術室。
「OK，確認斯巴達三代改造藥物注射完畢。」我看著眼前準備當作醫療廢棄物丟棄的25枝針筒，「接下來就看他的造化了。各位醫師辛苦了。」手揮了揮，兩個護士接管。

他們將馬修已經殘破不堪的身軀──全身78條刀疤，是為了將肌肉纖維全數更換，手臂上那個超大的點滴，隨時滴入嗎啡以免他慘叫。

我摘下了口罩，「他媽的。」我罵了一句，「還剩幾天休假?」
「大概一個月吧，長官。」醫官老神在在的將手插進沾滿血跡的手術衣，踱出手術室。


2062.7.15.0912．北京森林公園。
「上。」月影看著眼前幾名敵人，迅速的指揮Kubi。
他右手運著球，左手則是盡可能擋住他的長官。

「Pass me!」Kubi在離籃框一公尺處跳了起來，月影則是將球上拋。
隨著籃框彈跳聲，同袍的吹噓聲中，又是一球完美的灌籃。

「玩個屁阿，有Kubi就贏了好不好。」
洗球時，虎兒破口大罵──雖然他臉上仍帶著笑意。

「好吧，那試試看。」 月影向後一勾，球隨即出現在修諾斯手裡。
「阿，不要──」孤狼自認「身高軍階都一樣」的修諾斯是他的責任區，不過來不及了。

又是空心，只不過修諾斯從外線出手。
「最好啦，今天手感超差的。」林忠毅伸手抹了抹滿頭頭大汗，滿室怒氣的看著修諾斯、月影、還有Kubi這個戰場上、球場上的完美組合。

「你看看，一個月影中校自幹就夠頭痛了，修諾斯又搞火力支援、Kubi又每次灌籃…搞笑喔!!」孤狼大罵，不過他也開始動作，試圖守住修諾斯，必要時來一記抄截。

皇天不負苦心人，修諾斯手中的籃球終於被孤狼劫去，不過比較像是讓他的。
「上將!!」他將球傳給另一邊外線的林忠毅。

林忠毅大吼，球出手，不過看到一個黑影逆著陽光躍起，他又知道行動宣告失敗。

「啪!!」清脆的一響，籃球球路大變，筆直往上將的方向飛去。
林忠毅猛然接住，「這是籃球不是排球啦!!還殺球咧!!」他對著剛落地的Kubi大吼。

「你不覺得我們一起出任務非常有安全感嗎，上將。2064奧運說不定還能代表國家代表隊…」月影還是一貫嘻皮笑臉，看著他的長官再一次出手，再一次失敗──連籃板都碰不著。

「是是是──」林忠毅雖然口頭上應和著，方框眼鏡後的雙眼卻不斷的尋找空隙。

球從他的手中竄出。
「Slam down!!」孤狼在Kubi身後躍起，緊接著就是一記灌籃。

「哇歐，你們破蛋了耶!!」修諾斯戲謔的看著孤狼，「47比2，不錯不錯。」
「要不要來比比看?」月影身後傳來一個年輕的嗓音，7名大學生穿著背心，弟出戰書。

「在戰場上，我們需要你們的幫助；但是在球場上，你們要叫我們爺爺!!」其中一名大學生說著，臉上洋溢著得意之情。

月影斜眼瞄了一下上將的臉色，作出結論：「小比一場，當然可以。」
「靠背。要打，怎麼不能沒有我這個控球後衛咧?」我笑嘻嘻的走出樹叢後，大概穩贏了啦。

「Yo，那麼全場、還是半場?」帶頭的大學生拿著NBA的牛皮籃球，指了指籃球場。
「當然全場啦!!半場怎麼夠看!!」

「Let's beat the challenger!!」修諾斯大吼，興致高昂。
「你們先發吧，那顆籃球挺不錯的。」上將帶頭發話。
「不，還是跳球吧，好好打一局!!」


2062.7.15.0930．北京森林公園。
圍觀的人群越來越多，每個人的臉上瀰漫著一股緊張的情緒。
其中不乏週日帶著小孩的家庭，也坐在籃球場旁，準備看好戲。

「兩方請握手。」一名綁著斜馬尾的的高中女生充當裁判，她是剛剛路過的。

我看了一下對方的控球後衛，180左右，跟我身高差不多。
「飛狐吧，哈哈。」那人爽朗的笑了幾聲，跟我握手。

現在隨便拉一個7歲小孩到我們幾個面前，7個人裡面他大概認的了5個吧。

我走進籃球場中間的圓形塗鴉中，跳球。
裁判向上拋出籃球，我早了一步全力跳起。

其餘的隊友則是死命往前衝。
我在空中抓到了球，對方的中鋒才跳到我胸部的位置。

「修諾斯，上!!」我將球一擲，黑色的牛皮籃球筆直的衝向他。
「了解，長官!」他大吼一聲，外線出手。

「嗶──」哨音響起，球則是劃過籃網，從容落地。
電子計分板出把上跳出「3:0」的分數。

「大仔，不要掉以輕心。他們能力全都比我們強。」看來是前鋒的隊長說著，指揮著剛剛跳球，身高190的中鋒守住孤狼。

「你，跟月影。」他指著另一個前鋒。
「林忠毅。」一個身高略矮的後衛守死了上將。

我的身前也出現了一個彪型大漢。

隊長指揮完畢後，似乎頗為滿意，站在籃框旁的白線後，準備將球從手中丟出。
他想不到的是，Kubi即將成為他的惡夢。

「上。」球剛拋出，我即刻甩開那個塊頭大的嚇人、皮膚黝黑的大學生，Kubi則在球的飛行路徑上，作了一次大抄截。

只見球還以優雅的弧線畫過天空時，一隻大手將球抓了去，「哥哥，你還太淺喔~」她左手的食指搖了搖，以近乎挑逗的聲音說著，右手則是傳給了五公尺外的我。

我衝向籃框，在罰球線躍起，那個該死的隊長跳了起來，試圖守住。
「我是控球後衛耶!!不會自幹!!」我對他笑了笑，準備上籃的左手這時則向後一擺，籃球在框前被我傳了出去，落入孤狼手中。

孤狼自詡為第一後衛，雖然中距離的命中率頗高，不過三分命中率低的可憐，只有14.7%，遠低於我的52%、修諾斯的96%。

他還是出手了，球路馬上偏斜，只見月影早知道孤狼來了這套，隨即在他的身後躍起，雙手抓住了空中的籃球，灌注籃中，將籃框灌得直打顫。

球場外的幾名大人以及小孩對我們不到五秒又進了一球感到吃驚，爆出如雷的掌聲。

其中還夾雜了幾句大學生的髒話。

接下來的五分鐘，我們幾個似乎秀遍了特技動作──虎兒的「阿咧U」、Kubi的「排球殺球」火鍋、修諾斯背向籃框的三分倒掛金勾、孤狼的「口技」，常常讓對方把聲音誤認，都將球無緣無故的傳給他，還有上將雙轉身上籃。

老實說，當上將華麗的動作搏得眾人的掌聲後，我覺得頗為詫異。

一般人要是能在罰球線起跳、空中連轉兩圈後灌籃，大概是麥可喬丹轉世、KOBE上身，照理說其他人應該也會大吃一驚，可是他們似乎冷處理，只是對上將說了一句「Nice move.」，難道…

其他人也知道上將被改造了嗎?

分數似乎把那幾個大學生的臉色搞的非常難看。「28:0」。
Kubi幾乎是「絕對防禦」、配上我們幾個搶籃板的功力，除非那群人要出手夠狠、Kubi的絕對防禦出現漏洞，我們又搶不到籃板的情況下才有可能進球。

不過現在月影身上可是記有16籃板、我有24抄截，他們想進球可能也挺難的。
「換你主攻，上!!」月影一把將球塞到我的手中，又露出迷人的微笑。
「了解啦。」我一把搶過球，拍了拍他的肩。

「喂，修諾斯、孤狼、月影、羽，展開包圍!!」我大吼，他們幾個立即到位。
「Let's have a big show!!」不知道是誰這麼大喊，不過沒有關係，我又從外線出手得分。


2062.7.15.1000．駐中國美軍司令部。
相較於中國軍隊還能「親民」，跟著一群大學生瞎鬧，美軍司令部這裡總是死氣沉沉。入口處站滿一個班荷槍實彈、拿著SCAR-L的班兵、不茍言笑的態度令人聯想起法院中的法官。

「今天有什麼任務…?」羅特看著辦公室中牆上一張密密麻麻的訓練表，今天要做的事情蠻多的。

SCAR步槍實彈訓練、5000公尺慢跑訓練、搏擊術訓練，淨是一堆無聊的課程。
他嘆了口氣，希望昨天的命令不是真的。

但是萊斯極盡汙辱的言語猶言在耳，他實在無法忘懷。
「交給明天煩惱吧…哈哈…」他突然想開了，臉上又露出了自信的微笑，他現在的任務非常簡單。訓練他引以為傲的地面部隊，並且在下一次聯合攻擊行動中與中國軍隊重創日本。

至於南極星?他大可跟萊斯說「沒機會」，或是「忘了」，雖然這兩個理由都頗爛，很像小學生沒帶作業與老師狡辯的理由，但是萊斯應該也不能拿他怎樣。

況且中國有了一堆肯位知己而犧牲的故事──他為什麼不能?而且這還關乎兩個世界強權的邦交!!
「去他的萊斯…」他走出辦公室，一面將兩隻G-18C手槍套入腰間的槍套中，拍了幾下手，「今天欲進行訓練各地面部隊連長，進行統合訓練，準備至靶場集合!!」

幾聲「Yes, sir.」從乾燥冰冷的空氣中傳出，羅特再次聽到了SCAR步槍的金屬撞擊聲、插上彈匣的聲音。


2062.7.17.0100．北京醫院，加護病房。
馬修不知道自己昏迷了多久。他只記得他在一個毫無光亮的地方遊蕩了大概一兩天吧。神奇的是，他絲毫沒感覺到任何一絲痛楚，甚至連飢餓、疲累都沒有。

「我…是不是死了…」心中生起一個想法，不過取而代之是從自己口中發出出的否定聲。

「啊──」一陣扭曲的慘叫聲由他的嘴裡叫出，全身上下沒有一個地方不感覺到痛楚。
「媽的…!!」他口中吐出了幾個極度不文雅的字，身軀隨之倒下。
口中嘔出了些許的穢物，身裡開始被急速的往後拉。

他閉起眼睛，忍住劇痛，準備面對死亡的來臨。
「張開眼睛。」一個聲音叫住了他，聲音對他來說，奇大無比。

他緩緩的張開眼睛，隨後視網膜又被刺眼的白光籠罩。
「早安。你昏睡了2天，馬修‧沃夫中士。馬修‧捷克森兩天前由於醫療疏失死於德國漢堡醫院。」還是那個聲音。

「該死…捷克森不就是我…?」馬修還沒意識過來，伸手想要遮住刺眼的燈光，不過被自己的雙手嚇呆了。

這是他自己的手嗎…小臂現在已經不是一個攝影記者軟弱無力的肌肉，而是青筋緩緩跳動、長滿柔順灰毛的獸爪，指甲似乎兩年沒剪，已有10公分長。

「這是…」他才意識到嘴裡吐出的再也不是兩天前敦厚的語調，現在的聲音夾雜著一絲低沉的雜音。
他試圖起身，卻被疼痛掩蓋，再度痛苦的躺回病床上。

「長…官? 」他緩緩轉頭，看著用稍息姿勢站著的我。
「歡迎加入新中華民國308師94步槍營，馬修中士。起立!!」

他急忙跳下床，看了看自己的身軀，已經被套上了虎班迷彩服，床頭則是掛著一隻G-36步槍。
「稍息之後不要低頭、不要亂動，持槍──稍息!!」我吼著，他則是急忙的拿起步槍，用正統的德國步兵的持槍方式。

「仔細聽好。你現在的身體，給我好好珍惜!!你知道你這樣一挨一針痛兩個禮拜，你的祖國要花多少錢? 」
「祖…國…?」他的臉上充滿疑惑。
「中華民國!!你是中國步兵!!仗可以再打、命要先保住，聽到沒!!」我又將事先練習的台詞套好，絕對要讓這匹重生的戰狼在未來發揮最大的效用，不是只會拍照。

「是，長官!!」兩天的潛意識訓練看來頗為有效，他現在毫不遲疑的說出這句話。
「想不想活下去?」我問著他。
「長官…?」
「先在這邊做掉我。用你手中的步槍把我幹掉。」我平靜的說著，軍服的袖口各亮出4隻手術刀，緊實的扣在五指指間。

我朝著滿臉疑惑的他撲了過去，他則是急忙的將步槍對準我的頭。

(作者小編：上節勘誤，特等射手步槍應為DMR，非SDM。還有，這篇比較短。很快就會進入第四章了，敬請期待!!)

----------


## 平川野

看到飛狐握起手術刀,不知道爲什麽,我突然想到了赤屍藏人這個名字和雪兒浪費紙張... ...

P.S:順便祝賀你:回複終於滿100了~可喜可賀~可喜可賀~(撒小花,被拖出去槍斃五分鍾)

----------


## M.S.Keith

學弟終於更新了~"
感覺我們根本就是在慘電那群大學生這樣ˊ口ˊ(飄)
下一章加油阿ˊ口ˊ

----------


## 逆

這一章看得特別輕鬆呢。(大誤)
話說那些大學生想對付斯巴達戰士大概就等同於我挑戰KOBE差不多，
也就是等著被玩?(被滅)
雞絲你的16籃板是個變態啊!!!(亂指)

(最後那一段讓我想到聖槍修女裡面漢彌頓牧師VS庫挪的那一段說。)
--

以下是不可忽視的題外話：
狐仙你之前在MSN神志錯亂下說出的話記得要算數喔，
我很期待你會把我放在哪說~(燦笑)
(雖然我是把你的設定搞得亂七八糟的啦。)(何?

----------


## 思樂炎

又多了一位生力軍了＠＠！

老實說，介紹馬修重生後意思很清楚，但文章卻是以短篇、簡潔來收尾

這.........已經近乎完美的境界了........

[題外話：原來斯巴達戰士不只要會打仗，也要會打球嘎？！]

{題外話2：話說菜鳥都該被整嗎？(可無視)}

----------


## Wolfy

有關馬修沃夫的重生.

寫的太精采了. 有種在看電影的感覺.

全身78條刀疤. 真是有夠獵奇的呢XD. 說實在蠻酷的.

真不愧是狼人阿. 前一刻還在劇痛. 後一刻就準備好要戰鬥了.

真的會很期待對決的結果阿.

----------


## 混血幻術師

我的文?
你刪它喔?

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 我的文?
> 你刪它喔?


之前的對話已經開始離題 所以刪文
以後請注意

----------


## 浪人‧Adolph

> 他想動、可是雙手早已不聽使喚，看不見、只聽得到微弱聲響的他，猶如在手術房外聽著手術進行。
> 
> 
> 「最好啦，今天手感超差的。」林忠毅伸手抹了抹滿頭頭大汗，滿是怒氣的看著修諾斯、月影、還有Kubi這個戰場上、球場上的完美組合。
> 
> 
> 「Slam dunk!!」孤狼在Kubi身後躍起，緊接著就是一記灌籃。
> 
> 「要不要來比比看?」月影身後傳來一個年輕的嗓音，7名大學生穿著背心，遞出戰書。
> ...


馬修的表現令人期待！
下一篇也令人期待喔！
---------------------------------------------------------------
飛狐該不會也有玩FREE STYLE吧？

這一篇錯字比上篇多一些，錯字我用紅色訂正，
暗紅色則是我覺得有點怪的，倒掛金鉤不是足球的嗎？
還有，有些詞用重複了有點不順

另外，建議最好把原稿的錯字改過來喔，不然以後要出書不就校稿校到死

p.s.上一節的回文不小心刪掉了懶的再打......

----------


## 白袍狐仙

3-9 樑子
2062.7.17.0800，中國國防部辦公室。
辦公室中，瀰漫著一股肅殺之氣。
約6名的軍官站在一張桃木桌前、桌子上擺了各式各樣有關於軍事的資料。

在這個急需安靜的場合，雕花精美的木桌上的虛擬實境去一直播放著重複的影片。
那是一個前中華人民共和國的神龍戰士，在做手槍訓練時的影片。

林忠毅雙手架在下巴，先看了看那一段影片，又將眼神再每一個人的臉上聚焦。
每個校級軍官的臉上，皆是毫無表情，他們知道，事情不是那麼好玩。

「你們…哪裡看到這段影片的?」他緩緩的問。有別於影片中的，肩上只是兩條紅線，現在的他則是4條金線在身。

「我在…」月影用餘光掃了掃其餘的幾名軍官，吞吞吐吐的說，「我在…飛狐的電腦…桌面看到的…」

「就知道。」林忠毅拿起一份檔案夾，擲向月影：「拿去看。」

月影翻開文件，著時嚇了一大跳。
那份文件清楚的說明的國防網路被入侵的地點、過程、結果、時間、損失檔案、外流檔案、方式以及可能造成的影響，洋洋灑灑10幾頁。

其他的軍官知道這個時候最好把好奇心收起來，眼前的長官什麼時候發飆都是個未知數。
「而且，有什麼好看的? 」他冷不防的將一雙尖耳朵伸了出來，幾名軍官嚇的後退一步。

Kubi瞄了一下林忠毅短小可愛、正三角形的狗耳朵。
耳朵末端已經有些許的白毫，看來上將也躲不過歲月的摧殘阿。

「你們說，怎麼處置?」林忠毅問著，臉放泛起些許不快的表情。
「呃…關禁閉?」修諾斯問到。
「幾天?」林忠毅問著，心中掠過一個想法：他這個美軍教官似乎在這插嘴的餘地。

「兩天吧。不然延誤訓練還有斯巴達三代的計畫。」
「嗯…不必…我知道有一個方式絕對絕對會讓他苦不堪言。」Kubi露出了奸笑，嘴角呈現不自然的上揚，「罰錢。」

在場的所有軍官皆笑到彎腰。
「怎麼沒想到這招…」林忠毅
「好，決定了，罰款20萬。至於款項，添購彈藥去。」林忠毅看來心情變的頗好，大笑出聲。

「上…上次…我欠他200塊他就整天叫叫叫…不知道現在會變成什麼樣子…」月影笑到幾乎岔氣。
「我看會人格分裂吧…」Kubi頗冷靜的補了一句，看了一眼毫無表情的孤狼。
「你以後認識他就知道了…他為人沒什麼缺點，只是很愛錢以及有時候想東想西而已…」Kubi撞了撞孤狼的手臂，孤狼則是滿臉疑惑的點了點頭，「喔」了一聲。

「好吧，我們來寫判決書吧。」上將按開電腦的螢幕，打開Word。


2062.7.17.0820，北京醫院，加護病房。
「繼續阿。」我用袖口揮了揮染血嘴角，這大逆不道的小子剛剛竟然一拳掄在我的臉上。

我們已經…不，我已經虐待他7個小時了，自己的身體動作也不再那麼敏捷，該死的上將，一定要打到0830，才能做個了斷。

「喀。」一聲輕想讓我不得不面對事實，一支步槍再度抵住我的腦袋。

我轉過頭去，看著深遂的槍口，邪笑兩聲。
「中士，你的斷術還不夠高阿。」
「怎說?啊…?」我暗暗施展神之速，在不到0.5秒的時間內跳到了他的背後，用手術刀在他的頸上重重一抹。

如柱的鮮血湧出。
「看你幹了什麼好事…!」他痛苦的叫道，手中的步槍再也握持不住，「啪」的摔落地面。

「你輸了。」我冷冷的說著，臉上再也分不清究竟是我的還是他的血液。

當然，平白無故的搞了一個50萬的藥劑不是讓我虐待他7小時候把他幹掉。
我並沒有劃到他的頸動脈，而是「掠過」。

我留下他獨自一人，走出充滿血腥味以及喘息聲的噁心房間。


2062.7.17.0830，中國國防部辦公室。
「還有，既然你們這麼想知道…我跟羅特的關係…今天10點來報到。」林忠毅將判決書草草的裝進制式、印有機密兩字的國防部牛皮紙袋中，交給月影。

他恢復了那冷酷的嗓音，又交代了幾句關於308師的幾項無關緊要、雞毛蒜皮的小事後，將幾人攆出了辦公室。


兩個半小時如同浮雲一般。幾人不過是在撞球室中感覺混了20分鐘，牆上的時鐘早就無聲無息的爬到了0950。

包括滿手血味的我──也被月影叫進了令人感到頗有壓力的辦公室。


2062.7.17.1000，中國國防部辦公室。
「全到齊了是吧。這故事…說來話長了…」上將悠閒的半躺在黑色氣墊椅上，任憑24度的冷氣微風吹幅著他的臉頰。

他專注的神情，讓我忘了那雙帶有些許稚氣的尖耳朵，而不自覺的掉入了他人的回憶中。


2052.9.1.0820，美國西點軍校。
「這個新學期，我們除了美國各地的斯巴達戰士以及成績極為優異的學生能夠進入西點當新鮮人以外，這學期我們還多了一位來自亞洲的學生，忠毅‧林。」已經在西點軍校當教學教官很久、帶著厚度不小老花眼鏡的上校軍官，語氣中略帶有一絲驚訝。

「謝謝。」林忠毅站了起來，接受了同學好奇的注目禮。此行的目的除了學習指揮的技能外，他還接到了國防部額外的命令：調查美軍的一舉一動。

中華人民共和國的如意算盤打的精，趁著與美國關係還良好時，多送幾批留學生，畢竟「知己知彼，百戰百勝」嘛。

至於他本人，雖然樂於任務，以便以後哪天台海有狀況時可以為中國盡一份例外，他個人倒是希望能夠交到一些朋友。

早上「自我介紹」的課程時間控制的極為精準，他也認識了美國不少的斯巴達戰士，暗暗的記下他們的名字。

不過他始終在意的是，他必須緊縮耳朵，在他的外表看來，不過就是不上進、留著嘻哈長髮的軍校生，似乎沒人察覺，他是中國神龍計畫──一個比美國以及民主聯邦的「斯巴達」計畫，更大膽、更有企圖心的實驗品。

十點整，準時到了靶場，這是他生平第一次拿起美國的SCAR步槍，他暗自慶幸，這步槍的人體工學比97式5.8突擊步槍好的多。

「喂，林，你有英文名字嗎?」在槍聲此起彼落的靶場上，一個聲音叫住了他。
他轉過頭去，發現一個趴在身旁的的斯巴達戰士，微笑的看著他。

「沒有。」他露出滿懷善意的聲音，仔細的打量眼前的戰士。黃色的眼睛略帶有年輕人的衝勁，卻在言行中將紳士的禮貌表露無遺。
「羅特，我沒有英文名字耶。」他笑答，將眼珠轉回步槍的光學瞄準鏡上，緩緩的扣下扳機。

「Don!!」步槍怒吼一聲，幾乎是同時──彈殼由槍機退出，跌落至佈滿彈殼的黃沙地上。

「這樣阿…中國都是這樣嗎?」
「不是很清楚耶，反正我就是初中畢業後就報考軍校，你知道，家中的狀況不是很好，家父只是開出租車而已…」他將在中國老早編好的劇本拿出來，說了一遍。

(作者小編：中國的「出租車」，就是台灣常常看到的「小黄」老爹啦~)

「…算了，反正打靶有中就好。」羅特停的半晌，才將目光移回覘孔，繼續機械性的打靶。

這時的林忠毅，雖然將一個空的彈匣退出，眼角餘光仍不停的飄向羅特，蒐集美國斯巴達戰士的各種姿態、優點、缺點；某些有助於戰場存活率的動作。


三年交換學生的生涯一晃眼就過了一大半，羅特以及林忠亦成為無話不談的好友。

「可是，為什麼你們…?」月影硬生生的打斷了上將的回憶。
「呿，我還沒說完嘛。」上將漫不經心的說著。斜眼瞪了他一眼。

「之後呢…發生了一件事情…」他繼續緩緩的說著。


2055.6.1.1805，美國西點軍校。
羅特裸著上身，滿意的看了看自己的腹肌。
「喂──林，你櫃子的雜誌先拿。」羅特將一條浴巾帥氣的甩到背後，邊敲著單人淋浴間的門。
「喂──再沒反應我要衝進去囉。」羅特等了約五秒鐘，又吼著。

「知道了知道了，別進來阿。不要亂翻。」一個悶悶的聲音由房間內伴隨著水聲傳出，羅特則是迅速的套上T恤。

「哎呀…不亂翻根本不可能嘛…」他走到了林忠毅的軍綠色鐵製置物櫃前。
「話說他的罩門就是怕別人偷看他洗澡…哼，都是男人有什麼好怕的?」羅特哼了一聲，迅速拉開鐵門。
「雜誌…這是什麼?」他將拿到的雜誌夾在左腋下，右手則開始翻找。

他將「狼爪」伸向令他起疑的一項物品，「我看看…平常整齊的櫃子…這是啥?」他將一本微微突起、上學期用完的作戰教科書的硬紙版封面拉開，赫然發現內頁已經屢空，其中放著一把中國的紅星手槍。

「雜碎…不是說留學生不能帶武器…?」羅特暗罵了一句，髮絲上未乾的水伴隨著臉上緊張的汗液低下，他將彈匣退出一看。

彈匣中放滿著國際間禁用的達姆彈的鑾生兄弟──中空彈。

(作者小編：中空彈，彈頭的中心是中空的，對人體的穿透力較小，但是相對的，打入人體後會「爆裂」，變成洋菇狀，對於出血量有顯著的影響。.22LR用的這種彈藥則稱為「空尖彈頭」。話說這一話混太久了…XD")

「這…」他又發現了一張壓在書本內的證照。
雖然簡體中文他並沒有涉獵多少，但是他還是認得幾個大字。
「神龍戰士…?」那張林忠毅的照片充滿自信的微笑，他可以明顯的區分出：林忠毅並不是一個人類，中國也有了人體基因改造的技術!!

「對喔…『忠』還有『毅』好像也是中國人形容犬的特性耶…」他歪著頭腦想了一下，渾然不覺這時林忠毅已經打從浴室裡出來，滿頭長髮也以吹乾。

「你在幹什麼?」一聲怒吼從背後傳來。
「林，這是什麼?」羅特察覺到一絲不妙，左手舉起證件，右手用那把裝滿中空彈的手槍。

「不用你知道。」林忠毅冷冷的回了一句。


「後來呢…」上將將抽屜內一段約3吋長的雪茄拿了出來，「我就逃了出來。」
「所以你的學歷是…西點軍校肄業?」
「沒錯。」
「上將…感覺是你錯的比較多耶…」一個頗為細微的聲音從月影嘴中飄出，孤狼「噗」地笑了出來。
「喂!」他惱火的吼了一聲，這感覺已經不是回顧了…跟本就是在拍惡搞電影。

我們平靜了一下情緒，一邊是止住笑，另一邊是盡量的想開點。
「好吧。預計兩個禮拜內出發。今天把蔣公送回去。」


2062.7.17.12，北京軍營，餐廳。
馬修痛苦的動了動脖子，緩緩嚥下永遠帶有一絲怪味的軍中伙食。
「媽的…那些中國變態稿的我根本沒有辦法吃飯…」他看著鋼碗中的蛋花湯，用湯匙將一口湯送進嘴裡──但總是因為吻部太大而「漏」了出來。

「哎呀呀…伙食好吃嗎?」一個對他來說聽起來會讓他嘔吐的狡猾聲音，又出現在他的耳裡。
「中──校──好──」他賭氣似的吼著，我則是被他的進食姿勢惹得大笑。

「你到底要幾分鐘才能把湯喝完阿…要不要幫你拿一根吸管?」我笑著，「往嘴巴深處送!!比較沒有味道，這就是你必須付出的悲哀之處阿~」我用戲謔的口氣，心中一小部分則是祈禱那碗蛋花湯有75%能夠進入他的胃部。

「還有，多吃一點。我們一天的建議攝取量是5000卡路里…技能施放一秒鐘都是用10大卡在算的…小心吃太少會休克甚至死亡喔…」我提醒著他。
「謝謝關心，要不是你那刀，我可以吃的更順。」他冷淡的回了一句。

「麥戈牽拖啦，便秘還怪馬桶歪。」我用台語說著，反正他也聽不懂。
他聽的懂中文的三字經就該偷笑囉。
「下午要不要去跑山?」我將繞到他背後，將左手放在他的紗布上，施放技能。
「好燙…什麼跑山?」我順手拆掉他頸上的繃帶，滿意的看著仍留洩著少許白光的傷口。他的問題真是頗為純真。

「慢跑。」
「當然要!!」他似乎不甘早上的恥辱，馬上回答。
「是嗎?下午1400集合囉。」我說著，開始想像在跑了40公里後他下跪求我的畫面。

那真是爽極了。

----------


## 浪人‧Adolph

> 「你們說，怎麼處置?」林忠毅問著，臉放泛起些許不快的表情。
> 
> 「幾天?」林忠毅問著，心中掠過一個想法：他這個美軍教官似乎在這插嘴的餘地。
> 
> 我轉過頭去，看著深邃的槍口，邪笑兩聲。
> 「中士，你的段數還不夠高阿。」
> 
> 三年交換學生的生涯一晃眼就過了一大半，羅特以及林忠毅成為無話不談的好友。
> 
> ...


喔喔，好像是頭香耶！
這次大概就是交代了羅特跟林忠毅結下的樑子？
好短喔~有些句子好像漏了幾個字，不太順

----------


## 逆

> 在這個極需安靜的場合，雕花精美的木桌上的虛擬實境去一直播放著重複的影片。
> 
> 林忠毅雙手架在下巴，先看了看那一段影片，又將眼神在每一個人的臉上聚焦
> 
> 「你們說，怎麼處置?」林忠毅問著，臉上泛起些許不快的表情。
> 「呃…關禁閉?」修諾斯問道。
> 
> 「怎麼沒想到這招…」林忠毅。
> 
> ...


(一秒只要10大卡?那麼省能量我也要學!!(被埋))

只有12個啊(何?
不知道為什麼，看到最後讓我想到了某狐讓我印象深刻的尾音....
(話說，一篇大概四千左右的話讀者的負擔會比較輕...?)

----------


## M.S.Keith

老實說這篇還算短的=ˇ=(學弟之前都動不動就破7000字"")
不過這一次學弟的錯字很多喔=ˇ=(敲

林忠毅大叔(?)的身體原來早就被羅特看光了˙口˙(被神隱

----------


## 平川野

小影總是把注意力放在無關緊要的地方.

話說飛狐你不是因爲要和我趕進度才寫那麽短的吧?

----------


## 白袍狐仙

第四章  不平等戰爭
4-0 導讀
「八、一三」上海戰爭，可以算是七七事變後中日的第一次軍事大規模衝突。此次中日兩國都做了十足準備，動用了最先進的部隊(中國那時的步兵水準真的搬不上檯面，唯較先進的德式師36、87、88師可以與日軍抗衡。)。

中國動用了約五萬人(36師、87師、88師、獨立20旅、上海警察總隊、江蘇保安團隊、砲兵兩個團加上一個營。)，日軍則是調集了一萬五千人。

但是就質來說，日軍士兵精於射擊，而中國的士兵常常靠量來壓制，甚至一片槍聲中，只有5、6槍擊中目標。就客觀的角度而言，中國軍隊一個師才能勉強對抗日軍一個團。

此場戰役除了大幅的提高中華民國的知名度(其中有部分是因為10.27~10.31謝晉元團長率領452名團員血戰日軍四晝夜，退敵十餘次、殲敵二百餘人，最後突圍退入公共租界，外國記者大幅報導中國的此一戰役所致。)，而且粉碎了日本「三月亡華」的美夢，且對於後方的軍事調度產生重大影響。

作者我為了強調此一戰役的真實性，部分文字引用了「突擊叢書──中國抗日戰爭─血肉長城」以及網路資料(http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/jw!r5L.4KWAGRTHng1tiNbo1g--/article?mid=29)，寄望能在小說筆下的角色，一覽當年中國抗日的壯烈第一戰，但由於不精於日文，對於日本軍的著墨可能較少、較不客觀，這部分還有待各位讀者的原諒。

而對於德式師，作者我在這裡介紹一下。民國元年至三十年，中華民國以及普魯士王國(當時還是王國，要直到一戰結束才會進入威馬共和的時代。)建立了穩定的軍事交流關係。緊密的合作使得國軍向現代化以及裝備的更新有了實質的影響。中華民國的創立雖然使得中華民族在帝制中醒了過來，但是由於軍閥割據、共匪的干擾(當然現在不是了，現在中華民國早已承認中華人民共和國，但是中華人民共和國是不是承認中華民國，有待商榷。)，使得軍事以及民生都沒有比清代好到哪裡去。民國十七年，蔣中正統一了中國，但僅是名義上的統一。且日本的帝國主義在此抬頭，積極的想要締造「大東亞共榮圈」，當然，第一個要掃族的障礙就是「支那」。」一二八上海事變、九一八事變、濟南慘案，這些日本軍閥幹的好事幾乎是罄竹難書。

這時的中德兩國，中國需要先進的武器供應，德國則是需要原料。所以在這種因素之下，中國以及德國建立起深厚的合作關係。1933年五月，漢斯‧馮‧塞克特將軍抵達上海，擔任國民黨的軍事顧問，建議摒除低素質數量大的武裝系統，改為數量少、精簡、戰鬥力強的士兵。(這就是現代戰爭的精隨…好像東北軍曾經被某一個旅打得慘兮兮…?請參見第二章。)而在這個德國顧問的幫助下，中國建立起了自己的國防工業，也建立了與德國的雙邊貿易關係。中國進口了為數不少的德式鋼盔(33萬餘頂)以及步槍、彈藥以及山砲。配備了德國的C96手槍(或稱自來得、20響或是駁殼槍。)以及中正式7.92mm步槍。

但遺憾的是，德式師在淞滬會戰時就幾乎拼光了，第三戰區總司令馮玉祥曾說：「我們每天一個師又一個師的投入戰場，有的師不到三小時就死了一半，有的支持了5小時死了三分之二。這個戰場就像一個大鎔爐般，填進去就化了!!」戰鬥的慘烈可見一斑。此後的德式師經過四、五次的整編後，戰鬥力頂多是以前的5成，當年的銳氣以及精良的裝備不復見，德式師就此沒落…

如今剩下的，只是一張張泛黃的照片以及老榮民口中的記憶…
兄弟們，武器上膛，Let's rock 'n' roll !!

----------


## 浪人‧Adolph

> 作者我為了強調此一戰役的真實性，部分文字引用了「突擊叢書──中國抗日戰爭──血肉長城」以及網路資料(http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/jw!r5L.4KWAGRTHng1tiNbo1g--/article?mid=29)
> 
> 而對於德式師，作者我在這裡介紹一下。民國元年至三十年，中華民國以及普魯士王國(當時還是王國，要直到一戰結束才會進入威瑪共和
> 
> 為數量少、精簡、戰鬥力強的士兵。(這就是現代戰爭的精髓…好像東北軍曾經被某一個旅打得慘兮兮…?請參見第二章。)



第三戰區總司令馮玉祥曾說：「我們每天一個師又一個師的投入戰場，有的師不到三小時就死了一半，有的支持了5小時死了三分之二。這個戰場就像一個大鎔爐般，填進去就化了!!」戰鬥的慘烈可見一斑。此後的德式師經過四、五次的整編後，戰鬥力頂多是以前的5成，當年的銳氣以及精良的裝備不復見，德式師就此沒落…

好像在國文閱讀測驗中看過這句......題外話

威瑪共和通常好像是翻成這個瑪，雖然這是譯名不太重要拉......

期待正式開打喔！把日本鬼子打個落花流水！

----------


## 平川野

真不愧是導讀,果然有夠短的,如果沒有看到導讀這個標題肯定認爲飛狐你在偷工減
料.

終於要和小鬼子開戰了啊~哦哦哦~感覺到熱血沸騰~!同志們~!兄弟們~!魔法飛彈
準備,給我轟光小日本~!(亂來的了)

話說最近飛狐你又開始不厚道了哦,做狐狸要厚道~(炸)

----------


## 虎兒

唉呀呀...
果然還是要回去砍人嗎?

這次該不會從千人斬變成萬人斬吧...(瞬間神隱)


題外話:
飛狐~我快昇中校了~!
哇~少校散彈也快入手了~!
買完就沒錢了啦...最終目標是拼到少將~!
(希望到那時這遊戲還沒倒...)

----------


## 白袍狐仙

> 唉呀呀...
> 果然還是要回去砍人嗎?
> 這次該不會從千人斬變成萬人斬吧...(瞬間神隱)
> 題外話:
> 飛狐~我快昇中校了~!


那個，貧道不玩火線了，專心衝小說~





> 話說最近飛狐你又開始不厚道了哦,做狐狸要厚道~(炸)


文章都有在看...想一些東西回總可以了吧= =""

----------


## 白袍狐仙

4-1 先進戰士
1937.8.14.1550，中國上海上空。
此起彼落的機砲爆音響起，彈殼揮灑整個蒼穹。
到處傳來日軍以及國軍的戰士嘶吼聲，將這個戰場點綴的更為混亂──好似幅抽象畫，夢幻且血腥。
兩架國軍老舊的軍刀機劃破天際，彈殼也源源不絕的掉落。
「總部，上海一擊落一架!!」帶頭的戰機傳出如此的訊息，他那架左右一各有一個國徽的戰機的機砲還在不停的響著，輕盈的掠過一架日軍已經冒煙墜毀的重轟炸機。
「了解，幹的好。」耳機中傳來雜訊，以及祝賀聲。

那名飛關隔著氧氣面罩，削瘦黝黑的臉龐只是淡淡一笑，隨即眼神再度透露出陣陣殺氣。
「上海一，兩架日機在你後面!!」總部傳來警示──不過來不及了。
兩架日機吐著子彈，猶如兩條炎龍襲向上海一。

88師所看見的天空，出現了一顆快速墜落的流星。


1552，武裝醫療連。
U-12國造直昇機的兩具離子引擎發出細弱的聲音，但是絕對沒有像它的外表一般柔弱──這是我們出場的絕佳配樂。
「長官，7分鐘到達LZ。」機工長指示著我，不，應該說是武裝醫療連。
「了解。」我抓起艙門旁的黑色厚重耳機，「這是飛狐。」我想了一下，「我們只剩7分鐘就可以跟鬼子開幹!!我要每個人作好戰鬥準備，等等著陸時每個人的步槍上最好都有瞄準鏡，HUD開啟，彈匣給我插滿S型腰帶!!野獸們，上場了!!」我如此做了個結尾。

這次任務目標乏味，但是執行起來可不是如此。
守住寶山。
寶山是日軍會上岸的多個搶灘點其中之一，264旅已經與日軍展開激戰，我們的任務就是協防。

「長官，我們會活下來嗎?我是說，少了月影中校的暴力裝甲連的支援…」一個上士打開HUD時問著我。
「只顧開槍，別想這麼多。」我也打開了安裝於右眼鏡片上的HUD，這個新的系統除了將敵人用紅色、空心的菱形表示外，還可以藉由衛星定位幫助我們傳輸戰略消息、在顯示面板的右上角，還可以接收最新的戰情、陣亡人數，以及任務顯示點。

一套系統我們不管價錢，只管用。
而衛星，早就在昨天發射。那是個大傢伙。
一公里長、有著四片太陽能板，每片長250公尺，寬10公尺。
除了搭載彈道雷射提供支援外，還可以將戰情資料作出彙整。

現在，只等264旅收到我們這個「大禮物」了。
我透過薄薄的HUD想著，手中的步槍不禁握的更緊。

說不定等等日軍的無線電就會傳出：長官，一群不是人類的傢伙，各各朝我們襲來!!

10架U-12武裝運輸直昇機，即將放下124名訓練精良的武裝醫護兵。
中華民國萬歲!


三架全黑的戰機──除了右翼上各有著「野、月、Pixy」的字樣外，就連氣泡座艙罩，也塗上淡淡的黑色反光漆。
「兄弟們，以二戰那種破雷達，也想抓到我們戰狼，可就太難啦!!」平川野，斯巴達一代的代表飛官，隔著氧氣面罩對他的隊員吼著。

「沒錯。我們這次的任務有海軍幫忙執行。不過不要太相信他們，那就是，擊沉日軍指揮艦──出雲號。」
(作者小編：出雲號是日軍在淞滬會戰時的指揮艦。雖然「文天祥171」、「史可法102」兩艘潛艇曾經重創過該船，但是該船有防雷網而未沉沒。這一戰使得中國弱小的海軍出了一口氣外，日軍此後也非常的痛恨中國海軍。)

「那只要用LASM炸一炸就好了吧。」Pixy指出。
「希望如此。」Pixy的隊長回答。


1554.火力偵查連。
一樣的直昇機、一樣的內裝──甚至連掛載的武器的批號都是同一批。
10架U-12用巡航速度朝著寶山筆直飛去。
「這樣真的好嗎──?我是說，他們是我們這個師中最弱的火力…」Kubi用無線電經由512位元的加密系統，將她的語音轉為無數個電子訊號，爬上太空中的衛星「SOLG」，再反射到位於廟行的308師指揮中心──目前的第四線防線，如果你硬要把寶山也算進去的話。

「最弱的火力，但是絕對比二戰的步兵強上很多吧?況且，你們只會殺人，他們還會救人。」林忠毅此時並不是穿著西裝、在辦公室裡喝咖啡…他調整了心態，他是308師的師長了，而且這個師即將面對前所未有的考驗。

身穿迷彩軍服的他，現在正在校調他的重自走砲連的衛星通訊系統，準備好好幫前線的盟軍放場煙火。

「是的，長官。任務很簡單吧，奪取紅頂、側擊西面。」Kubi不悅的回答，「紅頂」、「西面」分別是這次行動中的代號，分別是「寶山」以及「西面上岸之敵」。

雖然以現代戰爭的角度來看，這個代碼實在有夠爛，「先進戰士」也是蔣公搞出來的，但是哪天要是台海爆發戰爭，看到的不是IDF而是飛碟大軍，說是來自2500年，會作何感想?

她的士兵們，似乎都睡著了──但是，這是特種部隊間的一個小默契。藉由直昇機上的閉目養神放鬆自己，準備迎接等會兒的大戲。

相較於前面一批的武裝醫療連要垂降在混亂的戰場、只能匆匆迎擊，他們可以從容不迫的降落在寶山山頂──只要海上的日軍船艦別狂轟濫炸就行。

坐在前座的機工長頭往上瞧──3架戰機掠過他們上空，留下了漂亮的6道雪痕。


1556.重型裝甲連。
「各單位報告。」月影坐在領隊的重戰車排的領隊車內。
「本來應該是中戰車的，但是據說中戰車日軍不能馬上擊毀…」月影想著，撥了撥他水藍的頭髮，聽到的回音。

「戰么，一切正常。」
「戰三，一切正常。」
「戰二，一切正常。」
「戰拐，一切正常。」
…

他有耐心的聽著8輛戰車報告完畢、5輛裝甲車、5輛輕自走砲報告完畢。
有別於直昇機上他隊友的任務，他的工作不是側擊，而是與264的另一個營正面打擊日軍。

他的HUD──也就是「阿格斯」系統，取名為神話中的百眼巨人，希望士兵的從活機率能夠大幅提高。有別於敵方的紅色菱形，我方都會以藍色的菱形顯示，在眼鏡型的HUD顯示器左側還有一台500萬像素的黑白攝影機，隊長可以輕易的看見他選定的隊友正在看什麼東西，這個在前中國軍方眼中，稱為「攝像共享」，前台軍則是稱為「視訊戰情回饋」。

國防部調撥了約26億美金的資金──相當於公開以及非公開國防預算總合的49%，軍方認為數量眾多的步兵、口徑超大的坦克、新的殲-17、IDF-3鳳凰戰機不再是打贏戰爭的主要理由，而是將士兵的能力──尤其是斯巴達戰士的能力，發揮到極致。

月影用中指揉了揉眼睛，戴回HUD。他們離目標只剩10分鐘的路程，屆時一定非常精采。


1558.上海外海。
「長官，接收衛星資訊中，現在…接上!!」資訊士快樂的吼著，看著眼前一平方公尺大的雷達板，一幅華中的作戰地圖馬上冒了出來，在螢光幕上閃動著。
「海、空各船艦單位報告。」羅特滿意的說著，帶上了厚重的耳機，嘴裡嚼著無糖口香糖。

各單位…尤其是砲艦以及驅逐艦的資訊士吼得最大聲，信心由此可見。
「各單位，我是羅特中將，配合中國軍事委員長蔣中正之命令，1600，所有路、海、空軍齊動，務必協同地面上之中國軍迎擊日本艦隊。」他滿意的放開無線電的發話鈕，聽著他麾下戰鬥群的歡呼。

「沒什麼事情，是比指揮一個訓練有素的艦隊把敵人打的落花流水更爽的了。」他想著，看著指揮室白色牆壁上的電子鐘跳向1559。

「F-35攻擊機，準備起飛。」他指了指無線電通訊士官，那名通訊一等士官馬上命令道。
「這裡是狼犬勾，呼叫狼犬么，進入遠距接戰範圍、進入遠距接戰範圍，準備給敵人艦隊致命一擊!!」航母前一哩的3艘砲艦以及2艘驅逐艦衝向敵艦，應該已經進入了目視範圍，才會如此有自信。

「1600準時射擊；重複，1600準時射擊，屆時中國空軍『戰狼』會加入上空空戰、一個中隊的F-35會帶著魔法射手、JDAM、LASM應戰，Good luck!!」羅特直接抄起通訊通訊士官的耳機，命令道。

「了解，長官，全體已就戰鬥位置，這是我們的第一戰!!」「狼犬勾」的艦長回答，不時傳來嘈雜的無線電靜電以及其餘通訊官調度的口語聲。

「中國軍虎兒中校、孤狼少校，準備登機，重複，準備登上輕型運輸機，請至升降梯集合。」羅特又命令。

這兩個中國校級軍官，是昨天登艦的分別帶著一個連以及一個排。戰略目的極其簡單，登上運輸機、在川沙口的海灘空降──另一個日軍登陸的地方，要與那裡的德式師以及林忠毅的火力狙擊隊、羽的步兵連以及修諾斯的重步兵連在那裡截斷日軍達5000人，也就是守住6小時後，從容撤退至第二防線。

日軍不過才15000人，308師決定協防，一次殲滅10000人的夢想雖然感覺不太實際，卻是在那群斯巴達戰士腦海裡極為簡單的。

「不知道林那個傢伙在想什麼…我們打完上海、台兒莊還要反攻台灣…」羅特把玩著G-18C手槍，坐在旋轉椅上。反正自古不是有云：「攻擊即最好之防禦」?


1600.上海外海。
「射擊!!」砲艦艦長大吼，隨即船身劇烈晃動、銷煙為四處瀰漫。

艦上的8門210公厘艦戰用砲鎖定敵軍的一艘巡洋艦，快砲也開始掃向前來的驅逐艦。
2艘驅除艦環繞在呈戰鬥隊形的砲艦外，內藏飛彈發射器射出了兩枚反艦飛彈，拖著長長的尾焰，找日本艦隊泡茶去。

「卜…」快砲將一艘驅除艦的指揮室掃的彈痕累累，拿著.50口徑狙擊步槍的官兵們更是直接趴在狹窄的甲板上射擊敵軍落水的士兵、甲板上的敵人，甚至還一齊集中火力攻擊機槍、艦砲、防空砲等設施。

砲艦群衝過了前來截擊的驅逐艦，進入了日軍的火砲範圍。
美軍捨棄了高科技的戰鬥方式，直接令砲艦衝入敵軍艦隊，憑藉著訓練有素的士兵、跨世代的武器以及加強過的裝甲，準備跟舊日軍海軍殺個你死我活。


日軍第三艦隊，出雲號。
「大將!!」一名士兵跌跌撞撞的衝進指揮室，「不明艦隊來襲，有可能是支那人!!」臉上全是恐懼的眼神，他，等著大將下令。
「混蛋，我知道，全員進入戰鬥位置，派遣4艘驅逐艦與之牽制，砲艦準備攻擊，我們後退!!」白川大將說著，他是第三艦隊的指揮官，指揮上百艘的艦隊入侵中國。

「可是驅逐艦在40秒內被敵軍擊沉，另一艘巡洋艦重創!!」
「怎麼可…」語未畢，傳來兩聲轟然巨響，美軍的反艦飛彈擊中了指揮室。

白川大將──這名原本在「支那事變」中未陣亡的海軍大將，竟在美軍的攻擊下，海軍會戰的第一分鐘即被擊斃，美軍的斬首發揮效果。

美軍在1公里外的艦隊邊緣射擊、導彈於20秒後即命中，出雲號冒出火光，日本海軍的太陽旗早已焚毀。


1602.上海外海
「那是大將的船嗎…糟了。」400公尺外的巡洋艦中，一名中佐命他的輪機長駛向出雲號，準備放下救難索，救起還未罹難的落水官兵。

這時，一個大隊的零式戰鬥機掠過天空，引擎發出嗡鳴。
「至少這可以頂一下敵人的攻勢…」不知為何，這個中佐心中升起了這個愚蠢的想法。
他所不知道的是，他的敵人究竟是何等貨色。


1603.上海第一防線，寶山西側。
手掌可隱隱約的感覺到皮革手套摩擦鋼索留下的餘熱。
我可是第一個從20公尺高躍下直昇機的，第一個垂降至地面。

直昇機上的10名人員可以在8秒之內垂降完畢，我們離戰場只剩下200公尺左右的開闊帶，隨後就是264旅為我們挖好的臨時掩體。

「鵬仁、龍影，跟上來，快點!!」我指著其中兩名脫隊的排長，他們胸前的醫療專科勳章在午後的陽光下熠熠生煇。

「上將，這裡是武裝醫療連。垂降完畢。」我對著掛在右耳的無線電耳機上的麥克風說著。
「了解，飛狐。自由接戰，第一波的火力支援大概會在20分鐘後到達。」上將的聲音既亢奮又緊張，我第一次可以感受到他的害怕。

「鵬仁、龍影、大衛，快點跟上!!」我下命令，「衝刺!!呈連戰鬥隊形!!」我吼著，124名身影在喬木的掩護之下，迅速的接近戰場。
按照計畫，我會跟在一起──第二排的排長龍影在最中央的位置。這個排長外表雖然看起來笨笨的，說話總是慢條斯理，有點過重的塊頭令人聯想到一箱箱的骨灰，但是他卻不比其他排上的小夥子「龜」，總是能夠達成我的命令，是個值得信賴的中尉。


1603.264旅，寶山西側。
「長官，一個連的步兵接近中!!」一個背上背著無線電的傳令兵急忙衝向264旅的HQ。

(作者小編：HQ，指揮部。還有，目前這章人員的替換流動率極大，歡迎有志青年報名加入國軍的行列!!)

「是『先進戰士』?」
「沒錯，自稱武裝醫療連，配有新式的武器，直往前線衝去!!」
「很好，把傷兵從第一線撤下來，交給他們，我們在多補一個營上去!!」
「是，長官!!」


1603.武裝醫療連，寶山西側。
「鵬仁，你在我們火力掩護下把傷兵帶到50公尺外有個小坳，我要你在那邊設立第一級的救護站，龍影、大衛，跟上，展開隊形!!」我衝向寶山西側丘陵的稜線，已經看的到為數不少的士兵正在奮戰，還有許多的傷兵。

身上防彈背心──我們戲稱的「蟑螂裝甲」將我壓的喘不過氣，這種裝甲聽說是國防部的研究員剝了蟑螂的基因植到大腸桿菌的質體DNA，再將這種韌度為光譜裝甲50倍的蛋白質製成背心。

可以順利的擋住7.92日軍步槍彈藥，不過是否能夠擋住重機槍的攻擊?我相信很快就會知道答案。

我們身上綠色的迷彩服在國軍水藍色的軍服中顯得格格不入。
「自由射擊；重複，自由射擊，Contact!!」我衝向最靠近自己的掩體，裝配空軍魔法射手導引器、6倍精準瞄準具、3倍近距離戰鬥瞄準具、榴彈發射器，腰上配有15個彈匣的G-36步槍架起，卻被眼前的景象嚇到。

如潮水一般的日軍，將HUD的螢幕染成紅色，一輛輛老舊的裝甲車伴隨著步兵在這個郊區的丘陵展開激戰。遠方的海灘還可以看見源源不絕的日軍登路艇不斷靠岸。

深呼吸兩下，將步槍6倍瞄準鏡湊近左眼。
瞄準鏡的十字交會至一個敵人的胸口，熟悉的後座力傳來，那名在掩體後方略作休息的敵人的血液瞬間被子彈帶離身體，槍枝左側拋出3個彈殼。
「長官，真高興看到你，我們已經血戰了一小時。」身旁的士兵滿臉是血，手中的中正式步槍微微顫抖，他的右手正源源不絕的冒出鮮血。
「不會。」
「哇喔，你們全部長這樣嗎?」他指著我的臉，驚訝的問到。
「不是全部，不過我們不只是花瓶。」

日軍進攻的哨音再度響起，隨即而來的是裝甲車發出的機械運行聲、士兵的打殺聲、重機槍的壓制火力又再度響起，我和那名下士馬上探出頭，準備第一個幹掉重機槍手。
「我還可以戰鬥…快打，別猶豫!!」他射出一發彈藥，將槍機熟練的一拉，一個滾燙的彈殼掉落壕溝中。此時我才發現，戰壕中上都是手榴彈的碎片、扭曲的彈殼混雜著少數的不發彈。

G-36步槍熟悉的聲音在戰嚎各處響了起來，我開始質疑這是訓練士兵最好的方式。

我將步槍的射擊選擇紐一轉，調至單發射擊。期望我在我的時代所學的一切以及身上的科技能夠幫助我在這15個彈匣中擊殺超過300人。

戰鬥持續著，奔跑的日軍無疑成了最好的移動靶，我們已經將日軍打退近25公尺。現在這個丘陵上躺著還泊泊留著鮮血的日軍屍體，丘陵腳下才有日軍部隊。
此時我將步槍一轉，看到約一個班的日軍想要衝鋒上山，右手一把將右邊的國軍一推，手指如反射動作將20mm榴彈的直立瞄準具瞄準了那名揮舞著步槍的日軍班長所戰的地面。

7個日軍飛了起來，其餘的則是被身旁滿是怒氣的士兵擊殺。
右肩傳來突如其來的陣痛，還好被裝甲擋了下來。我蹲了下來，將彈匣拋出步槍，插入腰帶中另一個裝有30發彈藥的彈匣，順便也將下一發20mm高爆榴彈插入榴彈發射器。

此時下肢…也就是尾部感覺碰觸到什麼東西，轉頭一看。
那名剛剛催促我加緊射擊的士兵已經陣亡，倒在壕溝中。
緊閉的雙眼似乎充滿愛國心以及些許的憤恨不平，致命傷：頸部槍傷。

我機械式的拿起他腰間所掛的手榴彈，右手拇指拉掉保險環，直起身子朝著底下的日軍奮力一擲，傳來卻是比日軍慘叫更為振奮的聲音。

遠方如悶雷般的.50彈藥聲響，伴隨著G-36E低沉的點放聲，火力偵查連已經到位。

「武裝醫療，這裡是火力偵查。我們展開射擊，請盡量吸引住日軍的火力。」Kubi的聲音自耳機中響起，我則是興奮的回答：「了解，大姐。多送點子彈過來!!」

「還有，我們派出一個狙擊手以及步槍手混編的排支援前線，排長是妤，斯巴達二代。好好招待他們。」
「感激不盡。」
「龍影、大衛，火力偵查到位，展開牽制，展開牽制!!」我連續切換兩個頻道，對著兩名排長下令。

「了解。」
「了解。」

5.56子彈被汽缸推進、厚重的風切聲從左耳旁響起，一輛載滿步兵、正朝著我們射擊的日軍裝甲車瞬間被擊燬。

我用點發迅速的幹掉跌落車上的士兵，不忘用無線電中的私人頻道大罵：「Kubi你就一定要嚇我對了!!他奶奶的，我也是被機槍嚇大的啦!」


1615.上海外海上空。
「FOX2，FOX2!!」憐月的F-22/A武器筴艙又將兩枚魔法射手釋放，不到須臾，兩架日機又跌入海中。

「憐月擊落兩架。」憐月還是用那充滿自信卻微弱的聲音說著。
「Pixy擊落4架!!」很顯然，Pixy一次丟下4枚XLAA中距離導彈，一次擊落4架毫無防備、呈巡航隊形，準備投入戰場的軍機。

平川野這邊，則是用機砲擊落一架。
「我靠…你起碼飛機上有100多個彈孔!!」平川野看著往下墜落，機翼已經與機身分了家的零式戰鬥機答道。

「戰狼，這裡是美國狼犬式航母戰鬥群，我是代號『狼三』巡洋艦的艦長。即將發射防空、反艦飛彈，請協助指引目標，完畢。」一個冷酷的嗓音由平川野的耳機傳出。
「不是羅特阿…」平川野想著，「這種聯合兵科作戰的訓練我也不是沒有做過…」
「開始聯合兵科作戰，Pixy、憐月，鎖定目標，不必全部射擊，讓我們好好跟他們玩一手!!」平川野目光掃向眼前右下角的那塊流露著綠光的螢幕。

全中文化的介面顯示著他的座機機體狀況。

「魔法射手還剩下24顆啊…LASM則是16顆…一顆都沒有用…」他忖度著，「機砲也還剩下622發。」
「我們鎖定完目標後，交給美軍的防空飛彈，」他下著命令，「直接找日軍艦隊開刀!!」


1617.上海外海。
機砲過熱的槍管源源不絕的將冷卻水化為滾燙的蒸氣，飄向天空。
「報告，中國空軍回傳目標方位，準備射擊!!」指揮室中，機砲以及士兵的狙擊槍射擊聲透過防彈玻璃，仍隱隱約約的傳來。此時的資訊士正在處理快速湧入的大量資訊。
「很好。愛國者聯防戰術，經過中將允許了嗎?」那名刁著雪茄的艦長，拿起雙筒望遠鏡，看著一線的砲艦以及驅逐艦戰鬥著，漫不經心的問著。

船身似乎與隆隆的砲聲產生共鳴而微微搖晃。
「照准，準備傳送目標給友軍；防空飛彈，發射程序完成，只等您下令。」武器士看著雷達幕上的日機，臉上又露出了笑容，「只要按鈕就能殺人的感覺真好。」當然，他只是心裡這樣想著。

「好，發射!!」
烈焰敝空，來自各處無數的飛矢朝著敵人急奔而去。


1618.上海川砂口。
「嗖──」兩架F-35以極低的高度迅速掠過海灘，守軍莫不知曉，援軍即將到來。
戰機投下了FAEB油氣彈──這種有效、致命的武器即將肅清最後上岸的日軍，為接著而來的主人鋪上一條血色紅毯。

1000公尺的上空，列隊排開的輕型運輸機，一共7架，準備將中國最精英的部隊之一，以敵人最意想不到的方式來場奇襲。
無數的綠色降落傘在空中展開、快速的下降。

「這裡是虎兒，你們的連長。」一個身穿灰黑色城市迷彩服的陸軍軍官在降落傘下吼著，「給我聽好。等等一上岸，除了先發射一顆信號彈確認是友軍外，其餘請自行享受這場紅色派對!!除了殺敵第一的士兵事後有1萬元獎金外，」他又冷笑，「最後一名的…關禁閉!!」他吼著。

「不過第一名的一定是我自己」他又想著，「也不會有人要被關禁閉…因為中正老爹補了一個大刀隊來，足足有兩個排…那堆大刀隊根本沒有HUD…也就是說無法紀錄每人殺了幾個人…」

「胡漣? 」他又用無線電問道。
無線電先是傳來一陣雜音，接著是一個挺著濃厚上海腔的聲音出現：「是，長官?」
「你的步兵都配有中正式步槍對吧?」
「是。」聲音中還是帶有一絲害怕，畢竟這是他第一次跳傘，之前只受訓了4小時。
「等等盡量不要開槍，中正式步槍的聲音太明顯了，『鏘』一聲，奇襲的效果全沒了，聽到沒?用大刀，一刀一個。」
「是，長官。」他用極為正統的國語吼著，虎兒這時才發現，在那群「台灣同胞」的幫助下，他的國語真是越來越有「南方味兒」了。


1618.上海川砂口。
「KY，準備支援火力!!」修諾斯命令著他底下武裝最強大的一個排長──輕迫擊砲排。

「是，長官。」他用英文吼著，雖然美國南方加州的軍人講話口氣總是有些慵懶，不過要是戰鬥起來一樣不輸斯巴達戰士。
「聽我的命令，OK?」
「了解!!」
修諾斯滿意的聽著他的回答，一面在一間商店後跪射掩體後更換MG-36的彈匣。
四周充斥著中正式步槍、G-36步槍，以及士兵的哀嚎。

這裡曾是中國最美麗的海灘小鎮之一。
如今卻被人們無知的拿來利用，當成血的競技場。
小鎮的中央有著美麗的中國式廣場，大戰爆發前處處可見鴿子、孩童高興的玩耍，但是現在，只剩下滿地的手榴彈、彈藥箱，街上處處充斥著機油的味道。

鎮上有一條最大的幹道，即將被血染紅。

有人曾說，人間煉獄莫過於此。
但是，對於斯巴達戰是來說，這不僅是煉獄，更是他們的宿命。
接到命令後，毫不猶豫的幹掉敵人。

「浪子，5小時後開始撤退，柳楓，繼續奮戰，準備進入獵殺區!!」
修諾斯迫不及待的想要將昨天擬定好的計畫拿出來用一用。
先撤退到羅店──那個是上海的第三道防線，之後就進入了飛狐、Kubi、月影的協防範圍，上將這時候的自走炮火力也更精準，在日軍沒有任何夜戰裝備的狀況下，可以從容的派出虎兒、孤狼率領的「大刀隊」，絕對能夠造成更高效率的戰果。
「羽，你那邊怎麼樣?」修諾斯用耳機迅速的問著，500公尺外的左翼，傳來了回音。


「狀況還不錯，只是需要點熱血的支援!!」四個步兵連的長官全聚集在一個絕佳的射擊點內。
羽自認為他為那些其他跟他一樣有飛行能力的斯巴達二代戰士的代號，取的還不錯。

翼影、破天、空燕。
難是他現在沒有心思擔心這個，兩個連的日軍部隊正在襲來，進入廣場，完美的獵殺區。敵軍看來已經被修諾斯的重火力完全吸引，只需要他們這麼一點旁敲側擊…

「重武器，射擊!!」在他們所駐守的幾間略有高度的公寓中，反裝甲推進彈如同煙火般的射出，擊毀了正在開火的裝甲車。
「射擊!!」屋頂上的友軍探出頭來，其中不乏拿著班用機槍的火力支援手。

機槍開火，彈殼以及彈鏈碎片如碎花般噴出，而曳光彈則是精準的打到敵軍的軀體裡。
手榴彈由屋頂拋出，在敵人的頭上準確開花。
幾輛還未擊燬的裝甲車試圖挽回頹局，卻被無情的槍榴彈以及下一發的反裝甲火箭推進彈轟爆。
士兵急忙尋找掩護，但是在兩邊都具有制高點、科技先進了百年以上的新中國軍來看，這根本是徒勞。

日軍士兵再一次慘叫，鮮血以及腦漿不斷的從人體噴濺而出，甚至被重機槍轟到無法辨認屍體。不過似乎對戰情的發展無濟於事。
中國軍隊再次的取得遭遇戰的勝利。

經過震耳欲聾的5分鐘，槍聲終於沉寂了下來。
「確認戰果，浪人、羽，數人頭!!」修諾斯下令。

(作者小編：數人頭(Head Count)，確認友軍傷亡情況；數屍體(Body Count)則是確認友軍的死亡人數。)

「這裡是羽，負傷0人，完美的突襲。」
「這裡是浪人，負傷2人，傷勢不輕，軍醫救治中。」

修諾斯嘆了口氣，他們才遭遇兩批日軍，不過一個營左右，就負傷了3人，其中兩人是裝甲無法擋下連番的機槍攻擊才穿透過去。他將胸口的裝甲上，那顆已經碎裂的步槍彈藥拔出，要是沒有裝甲的保護，他大概也…

「各排軍械上士，重新分配彈藥，飛燕、翼影，你們擔任斥侯，一方面導引海灘上空降的的友軍，另一方面確認敵軍的數目，他們一定非常生氣沒有玩到。」修諾斯故作幽默的說著，希望能夠激勵一下士氣。

不過這招，通常第二次就沒啥效果了。


1630.寶山。
Kubi看著瞄準鏡中的敵人正愚蠢的趴在掩體上，朝著守軍射擊。
這種雜碎，應該不需要氣動模式吧?
狙擊槍發出了微弱的呢喃──如果跟暴力氣動模式比較的話；目標死亡。

她找上了下一個敵軍，不過那個敵軍沒能活到給她收拾。
那名陸軍上士在衝鋒的途中被三發子彈貫穿腦袋，她看到另一名算是「死對頭」的中校所站的掩體中，三枚彈殼落地。

「Kubi，好像有一個戰車連摸上來了，這個角度不是很清楚，請協助確認目標。」
「終於需要我了吧，嗄?」她心中想著，用瞄準鏡望向遠方的海灘。

「確認為兩個連加上約一個營的步兵，飛狐。有什麼辦法?」
「你們有幾具.50?」
「10具，3具在你們前線。」
「那先幹掉他們戰車，步兵交給我們。」
「It's a deal.」

「上工啦，夥伴們。目前有兩個戰車連，一個步兵營。我要我們連上僅有的兩具重機槍繞到這條防線的兩側側擊，FPL設定為300公尺。原則上，.50狙擊槍會先幹掉那堆爛坦克，我們只顧打那堆步兵。節省彈藥，我不能保證第一波彈藥補給的運輸機會不會準時在1645到達，不過要是真的在那個時候到達，恐怕情勢也很混亂。」我向大尉、龍影做了個簡略的報告，只見共計10個士兵分別扛著兩組重機槍往丘陵的兩側走去。

武裝醫療連的裝備真他媽的爛…連重機槍也是剛剛的援軍帶來的…

(作者小編：FPL，最後防禦線。)

「先頭戰車上岸，要射擊嗎，長官?」幾公尺外一名88師的步兵上尉手拿著一把中正式步槍，已經上好了槍口槍榴彈。

「排長，對吧?命令你的士兵把槍榴彈通通裝好，沒有槍榴彈的準備手榴彈，掩護我們的右翼，聽狙擊槍的聲音開始動作，快!!」我下著命令，一面用手勢指揮其他的步兵進入防禦陣線。

雖然這個高地並不適合防禦作戰，倒要是伏擊…肯定是個不錯的點子。
美中不足的是，沒有了月影的裝甲連支援，我們這裡不像是整體防線的右翼，而像是主要防線。

「部署的不錯嘛，越來越有頭腦了。」耳中傳來略為惱人的誇獎聲。
一般步兵討厭狙擊手有很多理由。第一，他們有時總是自以為是，感覺一槍一個就很厲害…別人都比不過似的。第二，前線已經被你打到倒地的士兵，通常在一聲轟然巨響後，邀功的機會沒有了。第三，你任何想得到、不成理由的情緒化原因。

我應該是屬於第三類，不過屈於現實，還是需要火力偵查連的存在。
退一步想，看著敵人腦袋開花，血液腦漿四濺，也是不錯的休閒娛樂。

或者是…「就看你有多少子彈。」

「武裝醫療連，這裡是HQ。火力支援便備，可以開始射擊。」上將的聲音彷彿一顆定心丸，讓我拋開了雜七雜八的想法，專心於目前的工作：殺敵。

海面上傳來各式武器射擊的嘈雜聲，看來，不只有我們陸軍的腎上腺素需要多分泌一些。


1632.上海外海。
機砲在耀眼的海面上濺起一道道筆直的水花，如雪花般的彈殼劈劈啪啪的落到海上。

一架日軍戰鬥機跌入海中，爆出黑色夾雜著紅寶石色閃焰的火球，500碼外，一架全黑的F-22/A輕鬆拉起。

「憐月，擊落一架。」
「啊──，這個任務真是無聊，對不?」Pixy打了個呵欠，他的座機不耐的轉了一圈。
「你擊落幾架?」他突然問著他的隊長。
「12架。」平川野回答，對於他未加上隊長兩字而有些惱火。
「是喔…我好像才擊落10架而已。」Pixy略有不爽的回答，空軍在天空中總是非常注重榮譽的。

在這個三度空間，只能選擇擊落──亦或者被擊落。
戰場的交戰規定只有一個：生存。

空軍在一個F-22/A空優戰機、F-35對地戰機的協助下，一艘一艘的將日軍船艦擊燬。

不幸的是，日軍根本無法為此作出任何反擊。
F-35採用的LASM採視距外投彈，丟完即閃，在F-35飛行員的眼中，那些日軍船艦不過就是一個個HUD上的小綠方塊，根本沒有接近他們的必要。

狼不會和羊群接觸；
獅子不會和人對看眼。

這句存在於古老破舊時空中的諺語，意外的被證實。

比較惱人的便是不斷前來攔截的零式戰鬥機。
螺旋槳的呼嘯聲總是惱人，不過讓中國空軍嗤之以鼻的是，他們只要輕輕一推位於左手邊的推進器開關，就可以輕易的甩掉他們。

但是日軍就會向被甩而不甘心的女生一般圍上來，然後在5分鐘之內通通掉下去。


1635.上海外海。
「各單位，報告損失。」羅特感覺臉上冒出了豆大的汗珠。

從剛剛開啟了ECM之後，各單位就一直沒有回報，雖然他們都說了已經開啟加密頻道，但是…光聽海的另一邊傳來低鳴的砲聲、冒出的黑色濃煙，還是令人不寒而慄。

「這裡是狼三，損失7名官兵，左側船身中彈，已經封鎖了16個艙，狀況還OK。」
「這裡是狼拐，損失2名官兵…要順便將傳身上的彈殼數告訴您嗎。長官?」
「不必了。」羅特心情可快樂不起來，頭兩艘船就損失了9名人員，雖然陣亡率極低，不到10%，但是一想起他們還要靠這樣的裝備撐下去，不知道何年何月才能結束任務回到未來…到時候不都死光了?

航母上空開始有4架為一小隊、彈藥告罄的F-35機群要求降落，羅特毫不質疑的對著航空士點了點頭，繼續聽著他的無線電。

「狼五，損失0人，船身完好，感謝狼三支援。」
羅特就像個職業賭徒般，坐在電視旁，觀看著投注的賽馬，雖然他知道事後絕對會贏，但是他卻也非常擔心，擔心他的戰鬥群就像賽馬一般──突然跌倒之類的意外總會發生，你知道的。

「吱──嘎──」甲板上兩架F-35幾乎是同時進場，軍械士、武器管理上士幾乎是推著飛彈拖車同時衝了出去，準備在F-35的隱藏式武器艙夾掛上新的飛彈。

「其餘的F-35呢?」羅特抓起那個已經被他的汗水浸濕而黏呼呼的耳機，直接問著前方F-35的駕駛。
「回航中，長官。」
「戰果?」
「起碼打爆10艘以上。」
「做的好。等等。」羅特突然想起什麼，將頻道一轉，「上士?」

正在掛載武器的上士疑惑的轉過頭來，瞪著指揮塔。
「不必掛武器了，與中國軍方的協定是7天內打倒日軍的艦隊，第一天就全部打完，有什麼好玩?況且，讓士兵超時作戰，除了降低效率，更可能…陣亡。」
「是，長官，我知道。」還是一貫機器人般的口音，上士揮了揮手，幾名士兵放鬆的將推車推向升降梯。

「接下來，派出海軍陸戰隊，協助中國軍作戰!!」羅特接著下令，打算起碼派出一個師的兵力。
幾聲簡潔的回答在指揮塔回蕩，日軍現在面對的不將只是一支未來部隊了。


1638.寶山。
「聽從我的指令開火。」Kubi用無線電輕聲下令，自己則是調整了臉頰，讓眼睛夠更清楚的看見狙擊鏡中的東西；右手則是將射擊選擇鈕調到了氣動模式。

「很好…」她暗想，瞄準了一輛已經離FPL 200公尺的坦克的引擎，隨後追蹤。

我在500公尺外，將步槍插上了一個新的彈匣。
兩個連的兵力，即將面對一個營，加上兩個裝甲連。

鵬仁早就被叫了回來，此時正半蹲在立射掩體中。
真是她媽的天殺…月影裝甲連為什麼還沒到?

空降也還沒到，只剩下7個彈匣!!
該不會，第一場大規模戰鬥就要用白刃相拼?

一股濃稠、令人窒息的氣氛在防線上瀰漫。
聽的到日軍中戰車特有的低吼、士兵的吼叫聲，以及各式武器的碰撞聲。

「三…」Kubi輕輕的倒數。
「二…」在防線兩側的重機槍手吞了口口水。
「一…」我聽的見自己心跳的聲音…

「零!!」

----------


## 平川野

好激烈的打戰啊~讓人熱血澎湃,果然殺小鬼子就是爽啊~

我還真滿節約彈藥的,飛彈幾乎沒用,想留下來轟母艦嗎?

小影還沒有出動啊?沒有他那有點暴力的火力突襲,還真有點不習慣呢.

P.S:說起來,我在被日軍的飛機糾纏時,沒有吼一聲:"給老子滾~!"還真是有涵養呢~

----------


## 獨

> P.S:說起來,我在被日軍的飛機糾纏時,沒有吼一聲:"給老子滾~!"還真是有涵養呢~


身爲隊長,野哥怎麽那麽「俗」呢?
要有一些隊長風範帶好頭作榜樣的嘛~~~(被埋)

----------


## 浪人‧Adolph

> 那名飛官隔著氧氣面罩，削瘦黝黑的臉龐只是淡淡一笑，隨即眼神再度透露出陣陣殺氣。
> 
> 「沒錯。我們這次的任務有海軍幫忙執行。不過不要太相信他們，那就是，擊沉日軍指揮艦──出雲號。」
> 這一句我覺得怪怪的，也許是標點符號的關係吧？
> 
> 他的HUD──也就是「阿格斯」系統，取名為神話中的百眼巨人，希望士兵的存活機率能夠大幅提高。有別於敵方的紅色菱形，我方都會以藍色的菱形顯示，在眼鏡型的HUD顯示器左側還有一台500萬像素的黑白攝影機，隊長可以輕易的看見他選定的隊友正在看什麼東西，這個在前中國軍方眼中，稱為「攝像共享」，前台軍則是稱為「視訊戰情回饋」。
> 
> 「射擊!!」砲艦艦長大吼，隨即船身劇烈晃動、硝煙為四處瀰漫。
> 另外，「為」是多打，還是後面有字少打？
> ...


恩，這次殺的很過癮，但是少了點感覺──「緊張」、「感動」的感覺
因為實力的懸殊，主角群都不會面臨生命的威脅，所以沒有緊張；
因為實力的懸殊，沒有小人物力抗強人的勇氣，反而有點以大欺小的感覺，所以少了感動。
其實我覺得白川大將(或其他鬼子)可以發揮一下，表現一下他的愛國精神、武士精神。
我覺得末代武士那樣就挺令人為之動容。

就這樣吧~

----------


## 白袍狐仙

4-2 混沌之音
1638.寶山，中國陸軍308師，飛狐中校。
「零!!」

死亡的號角，隨著一縷白煙擊中戰車時被吹響了。
「妤，我要你現在命令全部士兵狂丟手榴彈槍榴彈!!聽到沒!!」我探出掩體，除了將20mm榴彈射出外，還看到了一大片的士兵，就像蟑螂般的蜂擁而來。

「是!!」一個聲音略顯微弱的女兵，很難看出究竟有什麼能耐。
更難看出的是，竟然是個中尉，排長。

我的想法、我的存在在這偌大的戰場中顯得微不足道，畢竟我們的兵力真的太少了，馬上就被壓制住。

「媽咧，Kubi，快點幹掉他們!!」
「我知道，氣動模式需要充能，先生!!」不知道為什麼，她說「先生」時的聲音，頗像在罵我「新生」。

「不要衝，不要衝!!」我看著那幾名開始拋手榴彈，準備衝出掩體的舊中國軍事兵。
「長官，不衝怎麼會贏?」一名中士轉過頭來，「況且，重機槍吸引太多炮火了。」他毅然決然的說著。

「士兵們，跟鬼子拼了!!」他吼著，率領他的班兵頭出最後一輪手榴彈。
手榴彈爆炸，鬼子慘叫的聲音伴隨著步槍壓制射擊的轟鳴聲再度傳來。

「蔣委員長萬歲，中華民國萬歲!!」他吼著，率領那一班好漢衝出掩體。

「掩護射擊!!」我看到這一幕，禁不住下令。
火線上的各式自動武器又再度想起，那一班的士兵快速的提著集束手榴彈、身背中正式步槍衝向敵人。

日軍當然也沒有閒著，馬上用最猛烈的砲火伺候他們。
「不!!不!!全體，掩護!!」

高爆榴彈順利的解決了一輛日軍輕戰車。
但是一個裝甲連不只有一輛戰車。

先頭的班長先是被打倒在地，隨後身後的班兵衝上前去，拉起他身上的手榴彈，繼續向前衝。

當那名班長轉過頭來看著我時，他的眼神中…竟沒有一絲的後悔、害怕。
隨後又是另一波的機槍射擊，只不過射擊的並不是那些仍在衝鋒的官兵，而是那名已經倒地的班長。

血花繼續在血湖中盛開著…他的身子則承受不住機槍的射擊而連番彈跳。
「幹!!你們這些沒有人性的傢伙!!」我吼著，順著曳光彈的來源找到的一輛戰車上帶著變態微笑的日軍官兵。

「咚咚咚!!」
三發點放…那名官兵已經前趴在戰車的機槍塔上了。

突然，一輛中戰車將砲口轉了過來。
時間彷彿瞬間凍結了。

這個掩體中，共有3個人，要是這三個人全掛了，武裝醫療連除了損失一個連長、一個排長，失去指揮能力外，火力偵查連也會損失一個排長。

「飛上去!!」我顧不了那麼多了，一記重拳打在鵬仁防彈裝甲的胸口，把他打離這個掩體。
「趴下!!」

「小心!!」我撲向妤，把她壓倒在地上。
死神已經降臨了。


1638.川砂口，中華陸軍308師，虎兒中校。
三名渾身浴血的日軍帶著武士刀衝了過來，那是那些士兵最後的武器。
一個灰黑色的身影，慘白的臉龐的帶著冷酷的微笑，靜靜的拔出位於他的左側刀鞘中的牙刃。

清脆的金屬撞擊聲響起，牙刃已經運行到了主人身體的右側，微微發出藍光的水紋還帶有幾絲血跡。

他看著已經被砍成總共6塊的敵軍，以及滿地的武士刀碎片。
「去領便當吧。」
不知為何，這種場合突然爆出這麼一句話，連他自己都不知道自己在幹嘛。
「也許，這就是台灣式的幽默吧?」他順手轉了下長刀，將骯髒的血液甩出刀尖。

「報告，海灘區已經肅清。請指示是否進行下一步行動。」說話的是歐陽，一個略為消瘦的斯巴達二代戰士。一手中拿著MP7，另一手則不停的抓著耳朵，雙眼瞪著那堆日軍屍體發愣。

「嘿，你的上面，別開槍唷。」一個聲音叫住了他，兩個斯巴達戰士扛著步槍，降落在軟綿綿、卻染上一層血紅色的沙地上。

歐陽還是被嚇到了。
他的衝鋒槍指著兩個人的腦袋，直至看清他們的面貌。
「么拐步兵連，飛燕。」其中一名看起來略高的上尉說著。
「么拐步兵連，翼影。」另一名有著血紅色雙翼的中尉輕聲說到。

(作者小編：台灣軍中的無線電數字代碼如下：么兩三四五倒拐八勾洞。分別是一二三四五六七八九零。)

「所以，這隻是你幹掉的?」翼影用步槍指了指導在地上的日軍屍體。
「沒錯。」狼人說道，「他還唉了好幾聲。」
「不錯，彈著點很準，很漂亮的彈孔。」翼影不屑的用步槍在那具屍體的額上比了比，「都在2吋以內。」

「中尉，別談這個了，我們還有任務在身。」飛燕雖然也想誇獎幾句這個屍體有多漂亮…不過還是算了。
「目前我們已經攔截了近一個營兵力的日軍，少尉。」飛燕冷酷的說著，特別加強「少尉」兩字的語氣。

軍中的統馭技巧：把階級擺第一。

歐陽臉上出現了一絲的不快，不過瞬間就消失了。
「所以，要接你們到我們的防線，就是我們的任務。」飛燕又說。
「好了，虎兒中校咧?」翼影看著即將開幹的兩人，趕快插進這麼一句話。
「我可以聯絡到他，找他說，會比較清楚。」歐陽回答。
「拜託你了。」

歐陽拿起無線電，準備將這兩個斥侯帶來的消息回報。


1638.寶山，中國陸軍308師，飛狐中校。
崩塌的泥土紛紛掉落至背上。
我則是緊抓著同袍。

「沒事了。有槍榴彈嗎?」我放開她，這才發現我自己的臉頰微微的發燙。

奇怪，難道是腎上腺素?
這是極有可能的答案。

「有。」她說著，「高爆?」
「沒錯。」我將胸前被大片泥土沾濕的戰術背心上小口袋中的榴彈拉出，決定先不管自己的情緒，把這工作做好在說。
「準備囉。」
「長官…我回來了。」鵬仁從上方勉強降落，還大口大口的喘著氣。短短的5秒內，他已經中了五槍。

背上的灰色鵬翼已經被染為血紅的他，當我想要為他做一些初步的急救時，他打落我手中的止血槍，斷然拒絕。
「現在要是在不殺，最後不止我一個受傷!!」他吼著。

「好吧，就依你的。準備榴彈。」


1639.寶山，日本第九師團，上兵，小林夕一。
我的名字是小林夕一，今年21歲。
被徵調到支那戰區作戰，準備創造一個理想的大東亞共榮圈。
東京的家中，除了媽媽外，還有一個女朋友，她叫做雪子。

「所有人員注意。」登陸艇上的中尉叫道。
「為了日本，為了大東亞共榮圈，我們必須攻下眼前的寶山!!不知道會有什麼困難，但是，我相信各位一定能克服!!」

這套理論，乍聽之下熱血，但是聽久也就乏味了。
不過，理論雖舊，我的愛國心，相信不輸任何人。

登陸挺緩緩的靠近海岸，迫擊砲的砲彈如雨點般打在小艇周圍，不下10艘的登陸艇被毀。

我希望下一個不是我們。
偶爾有士兵嘔吐，發出難聞的氣味。

但是，船上的人都不發一語。
「嗶──」登陸艇震了一下，艙門打開了。

「快快快快，鞏固灘頭!!」中尉叫道，身穿卡奇色軍服的士兵們急忙衝下登陸艇。
我也扛起步槍，快速的衝下船。

「馬鹿，根本沒有敵人嘛…」中尉叫道。
「第16排，你們的敵人在東側，寶山。命你們在1小時內攻下266高地，明白嗎?」中尉旁的無線電通訊兵身上的電話傳出這樣的聲音。
「呈戰鬥隊形，準備推進!!」我的班長，渡邊文郎命令著我們這一班的士兵。

我們這一般士兵立即散開…已經可以見到我們的戰車在266高地展開攻擊。
突然，就在這一剎那。

「啪!!」腦漿濺滿我的軍服，身旁的同袍倒下。
「趴下!!」渡邊大吼著，我則是順勢向前撲倒。

我拼命的匍伏前進，但是在這個沙灘開闊地，我似乎什麼都不能做。
突然，我發覺爬過一個東西。

渡邊也死了。
他的血沾滿我的整件上衣、步槍。
「可惡!!」我吼著，狙擊手到底在哪裡?

步槍聲、機槍聲、手榴彈爆炸聲、我軍迫擊砲的射擊聲，士兵倒地吼叫聲、醫官救治時對病患的加油打氣聲，全部交雜在我的耳裡。

我一定得活下去，親手幹掉那個狙擊手!!


1640.寶山，中國陸軍308師，飛狐中校。
「先別管那些步兵了，我們被16輛坦克壓制著，我發誓沒有人會再救一次你那個中尉的命!!」我用無線電大聲罵著，Kubi那傢伙，只射擊上岸的士兵，完全不把我們當人看!

「你已為我真的想嗎?沒有5.56穿甲彈了，7.62也需要更換槍管，上場時只有不到200發彈藥，早就打掉150發了，不然你叫他媽的林忠毅趕快送彈藥來阿!!」她毫不領情的大罵。

「林忠毅…林忠毅，你不早講，他可是老大哥咧?」我喜出望外，根本不去Care不斷打在掩體土牆上的機槍子彈，興奮的將無線電頻道一轉。

「這裡是飛狐、這裡是飛狐；呼叫上將、呼叫上將!!」
「這裡是上將，我知道你要什麼東西。撐著，連續三分鐘廣域射擊、第三方案，在你們的前方。月影在1分鐘後到，重複一次，撐著!!」

1641.廟街，中國陸軍308師，林忠毅上將。
「你聽到啦!!動作給我快一點!!我承諾要給他們火炮支援!!」一名犬族上將在各自走砲之間來回走動，大吼著。

自走砲車上的自動填裝系統將一枚砲彈自砲艙中運出，整齊劃一的推入砲膛。
嘶嘶聲傳遍整個陣地。液態的推進要正在填裝。

約莫五秒後，林忠毅摀住的耳朵。
整齊的砲聲響徹雲霄。

接近40架的國造自走砲射出了二戰開打來，第一次的火力支援。


1642.川砂口，中國陸軍308師，修諾斯少校。
「基因!!」
「斯巴達!!」修諾斯確認是自己人，遠方的那一連軍隊則是迅速的出現在射擊火線中。

「長官，我回來了，又有兩個營的日軍接近，看起來他們真的卯起來了。」羽降落在修諾斯的背後。
修諾斯轉過頭去，「為什麼每次只要你當斥侯一定有壞消息?」他罵著，「我們快沒有彈藥了。」

一陣沉默。

「長官，您還有幾發?」
「兩個彈鏈。就算一槍灌兩個也還有敵軍阿。」修諾斯不悅的甩了一下頭巾。
「聽說某人有煩惱囉。」一個個子高出修諾斯兩個頭的中校站到他面前。
「長官好。」修諾斯持槍敬禮，「終於給我死出來啦。」他馬上回復到那種屌兒啷噹的態度，正經的時間不到1秒。

「呿。」虎而回了個禮，「彈藥不多?」
「對啊。」
「空投還沒來?」
「喀、喀、喀。」
「看不出來喔。」
「你們…」虎兒的口氣轉為憤怒。
「喀、喀。」
「怎樣啦。」
「你們狐族就一定這麼討厭就對了，我是你的長官、長官!!站三七步答話還一邊玩保險，你不要命阿!以前被你飛狐、Kubi惡搞，現在又來了，換一個洋鬼子，你們是想玩死我阿!!」他大吼著，這會是敵軍聞風喪膽的特種部隊?

「阿月影咧。」修諾斯還適用極度不經準的國語說著，不過依照他的態度，應該是這樣子。
「你…」
「呵呵，長官，我看您就別提他囉。要是在吵下去，我們要一起下地獄去吵囉。」

說真的，現在的情勢真的不適合吵架。
兩個營的日軍…對上2個連…外加一個大刀隊…毫無勝算。
不過這似乎僅限於兩支二戰部隊的狀態。

他們有的是技術。
修諾斯如此想著。

「好吧，我承認來亂。聽從您的指揮，長官。」
對於態度有著180度轉變的修諾斯，虎兒似乎有些不以為然。
「好吧。你們還有多少的闊刀鬼雷?」
「28個。」

沉默的2秒鐘。

「哈哈，日軍完蛋了!!」眼前的猛虎滿是自信的，看著眼前矮他兩個頭的狐狸。
「羽、飛燕、翼影、破天，將我標示出的位置設置詭雷。我要來場『花火秀』。」最後的三個字，還是用極為流利的日語說著。


1644.中國「戰狼」，平川野中校。
「啪!!咚!!」一排子彈打中了平川野的尾翼，發出清脆的聲響。
「嗚呃──」平川野哀嚎一聲，注視著右下角的機體狀態。
雷達將整個螢幕染成了紅色，再度被鎖定。

這套雷達系統並不是被動的針對飛彈發射而有所迴避。這套雷達系統就是「巨神之刃」系統。可以偵測腦波的特定活動達到10公里左右，可以比IFF更快判定是否為敵機。與傳統雷達交替使用，依據「活」防部的資料，可以提升飛行員的存活率達到35%。

「掩護我，Pixy。」平川野冷靜的開啟後燃器，將戰機往上拉。
「他媽的老子今天要用身體的極限玩死你!!」平川野相當的不爽，「看到自己心愛的玩具被破壞而發狂的小朋友」，其實和「看到自己尾翼中彈而急欲報仇的平川野」心境是一模一樣的。
「XLAA送過去了，預計還有5秒鐘…撐著。」Pixy看著曳著白尾的飛彈隨著敵機的攀升而急速轉彎，希望不要脫靶。

而1000碼外的憐月──也好不到哪裡，被三台戰機圍攻，不過他想到了一個不錯的點子。

三架Ki-61飛燕式戰機死命的扒著全黑的戰機不放，而全黑的戰機則是刻意的放慢速度…

6挺機砲對著黑色的戰機開火。
就在此時──


1654.美國海軍狼犬戰鬥群，羅特中將。
「報…報告!!」資訊士急忙回過頭來，對著一派悠閒、正抽著香菸的中將吼道。
「大約兩個中隊的戰鬥機，朝著我軍飛來，巡洋艦群已經消滅了一個，但是還有一個中隊欠一個小隊的戰機直撲而來!!」
「很好。」羅特緩緩的吐了口氣。
「咦?」艦橋中的軍官全瞪著羅特。
「還找不到會讓空軍活動一下…現在剛好，不必只玩視距外作戰了。」羅特冷笑著，「全體成戰鬥位置!!」


1655.美國海軍狼犬戰鬥群，Indigo中隊，奇薩中校。
刺耳的警鈴聲響起，原本悠閒、手中拿著啤酒的一個空軍中校，愣了一下。
隨著紅色的警示燈在房裡忽明忽暗，奇薩，這名斯巴達一代的的飛官，看了看左肩的「騎士」隊章，如貓一般細的瞳孔突然變的炯炯有神。

呃，更正，或許他就是貓族。
管不了那麼多，美國空軍一向只看你的能力以及擊落敵機數，從不看你的種族。

在這個緊要關頭，或許趕快到戰機生降梯集合比較重要。
他將手上的啤酒鋁罐往垃圾桶一丟，心中暗自為剩下半瓶啤酒扼腕。

他迅速的奔出寢室，在狹窄的走道上奔跑，發出皮鞋撞擊地板的扣扣聲。
後方，也出現了另一名上尉飛官，兩人的皮鞋一起敲出雜亂的節奏。
「寇克上尉，快點。」奇薩叫道，一邊衝上鋁製鋼梯，準備前往更衣室，在5分鐘之內換好飛行裝。

「是，長官。」寇克也三步併做兩步的跳上樓梯。
這次出擊對整個Indigo中隊意義頗為重大。
這是第一個全由斯巴達戰士所組成的飛行中隊。

1759.日本東京飛行基地，「木更津」航空隊，松原少佐。
日本的時間總是比中國上海快一個小時。
一個少佐在百葉窗的細縫中，看著戰機起落的畫面，嘆了口氣。

等等一個小時後，就輪到他們了。
起飛至支那戰區，保護重轟炸機隊，轟炸設施尚未完備的中國「虹口」機場。

「少佐，我可以進來嗎?」一個中尉穿著米色的飛行裝，走入了房間。
「你根本沒有經過我的同意嘛….忠勝中尉。」少佐轉過頭去，輕聲責罵眼前的中尉。
「哈哈，松原桑，我們今天終於要出任務了呢。」忠勝笑著。

松原還有忠勝可是在京都一起長大的。
雖然年齡只差了3歲，不過官階卻天壤之別。
忠勝直來直往的為人，雖然在同梯的飛官中頗受歡迎，但是長官卻恨死他了。

另一個松原，他喜歡喝清酒。黃湯下肚後的酒品也不錯，除對自己的飛官要求外，對於長官也是說話婉轉，頗懂得給人台階下。
因此，他可以說是平步青雲。
他手下的飛官也拜倒在他瀟灑的風度下，偷偷給他起了個不怎麼…奇怪的稱號：「酒狐」。

不過，今天的松原看起來不怎麼瀟灑。
「你不覺得，這場戰爭的意義頗為無趣?」松原一反常態，壓低聲音問。
「阿唷阿唷，我們的酒狐少佐今天不太對勁喔。」忠勝用挖苦的口氣說著。
「難道只為了創造一個東亞共榮圈，我們就必須付出那麼多的代價?」少佐問著。

忠勝頷首。

「呿…」
「唉…」兩人很有默契的嘆了口氣。
「要是這場任務能歸來…我們…去青樓玩一趟吧。」忠勝突然提出這個奇怪的建議。
「啊…再看看吧。雪天好像並不是這麼喜歡跟我們溺在一起。我們有時候行為也該收斂點吧。」
「唷，咱床上功夫挺了得的酒狐怎麼說出這種話了?」忠勝不改屌兒啷噹的口氣。

沒錯，這個稱號的來源，也有那麼一方面是關於增產報國的能力。聽窯子裡傳聞…真的只有一句鄉民的話可以形容：「用過的都說好!!」

至於雪天，可是這個小隊中頗為重要的支援角色，也只有他能夠將飛燕用的淋漓盡致。
但是，人沒有完美的。
雪天父母離異，他沒有正常的童年。
雖然代號取的很美，但他卻不注重軍階、薪水、武器，他只注重如何打下更多的敵人，爭取更高的榮譽…只為了證明他自己的存在。

真是標準的武士道精神阿。
連松原，這隻對於統馭頗有信心的老狐狸，也對他沒輒。

也因此，雪天在一次次的演習中，冠上越來越誇張的稱號。
竟然還出現了「蒼穹雪王」的稱號。

的確是雪王，他冷漠的態度，連松原都不敢靠近，只是在指派任務時才會講到到一兩句話。

時鐘發出規律的鼾聲，讓這個昏昏欲睡的午後，逐漸蒙上夜神的披風。


1700.川砂口，中國陸軍，修諾斯少校。
修諾斯瞪著短小的散彈槍，他沒想到他的備用武器是再這種時候上場。
身上除了兩個MG-36的彈鼓外，還有一個手掌大的小袋子，專門裝散彈的。

修諾斯的備用武器，NOVA，是手動上膛式的散彈槍。
裝彈數五發、每發的的散彈量達到20幾顆碎片，5公尺以內的鋼板找不到「全屍」。

「哼哼，備用武器頗帥的喔。」虎兒則是冷冷的坐在一旁，用一塊淡紅色的棉布擦拭著牙刃。
「那塊布…本來是純白的吧…?」修諾斯直接點出疑問。
「這個問題就甭問了吧。」虎兒的臉淡淡的映在牙刃上，看起來有幾分詭異。

「闊刀鬼雷看來佈置好了。我大學除了修近身格鬥之外，還修了心理學。敵軍想往哪裡跑，我很清楚。

還是一樣的獵殺區。不過使用的是不一樣的戰術。
日軍一半部隊…約一個營進入獵殺區後，馬上在獵殺區前衝出大刀隊，阻擊敵軍。
至於獵殺區中呢?這可是比SM還要精采。又有一隊會再把部隊截成了兩半…如此下去，讓日軍的聯防戰術徹底失敗。

不過這僅限於第一波。
第二波敵軍蜂擁而至、大刀隊倉皇撤退後，恐怕在也沒有足夠的人力可以分批擊破，不過…就讓防禦故意出現缺口吧。羽特別命令一個工兵班挖出幾個「有些像樣」的掩體，讓日軍躲在裡面…然後「闊刀桑」出場。

當然，修諾斯已經命令KY射光他所有的彈藥好支援大刀隊…

血肉糢糊的畫面，絕對會讓沒見過世面的士兵為之嘔吐。

虎而沉浸在理想的計畫中，沒發現修諾斯已經站了起來，穿上厚重的防彈背心。
「喂，要自爽等等啦，長官。斥侯來報，日軍斥侯2分鐘後到達獵殺區，全連只等你啦。」修諾斯又將MG-36的腳架收起，收納至護木下方，並將NOVA扛在肩上。

「喔，喔。」虎兒被修諾斯強而有力的雙手拉了起來，琅琅蹌蹌的走向房門口。


1704.寶山，中國陸軍，月影中校。
「嵐式戰鬥步兵，下車突擊!!」月影宏亮的吼聲回蕩在APC車中的無線電中，隨著戰車的到位，開始不斷的使用滑膛砲以及同軸機槍射擊。

充滿噪音的戰場上，APC的後門整齊、俐落的打開，裡頭的步兵衝出APC，轉身衝過裝甲車所佈置的防線，朝著前方100公尺的土溝衝去。

而帶頭衝鋒的，就是月影。

「各單位，自由射擊，要求不高，每人起碼幹掉5人以上!!」月影的阿格斯系統湧出一片的紅潮。
「各戰車，首要目標為敵軍裝甲部隊，次要目標為敵軍一切有生目標。」月影一邊奔跑一邊下令，一般人在背著20公斤衝刺時絕對不能用如此平穩的口氣下令。


「填彈!!」一個頭上頂著一對龍角的斯巴達二代戰士吼著，他身旁的砲手馬上將一枚滑膛砲推入120mm戰車主砲內。
「射控系統，瞄準，準備射擊。」他繼續下令。
「填裝完成。」
「目標鎖定。」

一聲轟鳴，伴隨著國造110式戰車的劇烈搖晃。
「目標摧毀，目標摧毀!!」車長叫著，「蒼龍中尉，繼續自由射擊嗎?」
「阿不然咧?」蒼龍白了那名車長一眼，其餘的戰車也紛紛隨著領隊車開火。
「繼續工作，我上去扛機槍。」蒼龍站起身來，「幹!」他隨即又蹲下身來。

他拉了拉裝甲兵的戰鬥服，又用手下意識的摸了摸龍角與頭皮相接的地方。
這已經是他今天第五次用龍角頂到車頂，也就是說，他罵的第五句髒話。

「這裡是中戰車排排長，蒼龍。所有單位，掩護友軍，轟炸1公里外剛上岸之敵軍裝甲部隊；重複，轟炸敵軍剛上岸之部隊，我們要守住我們的中國!!」

幾輛戰車的車長大聲附和著，砲口調升將近10度。


「掩護右翼友軍，快快快!!」月影在溼熱的戰壕中，一面用無線電下令，另一方面則是將步槍插上新的彈匣。

步槍伴隨著機槍、手榴彈的火光以及兩方士兵的慘叫，無疑是新兵最好也是最殘酷的訓練廠所。

月影持續扣著扳機，轉眼間一輪子彈告罄。
「哇嗚!!」右邊的戰士倒了下去，發出淒厲的慘叫。
「軍醫，軍醫，有人中彈!!」月影他朝著掩體內的敵軍射出一枚榴彈，接著趴下，開始對那位士兵做初步急救處理。

肩窩中彈，傷及上大靜脈，但由於裝甲擋下一部份的衝力，致使子彈做出比整個貫穿人體更狠的事情──停在肩胛骨中裂成3塊。

他呻吟著，「等等…馬上注射止痛劑。」月影低聲說著，「看著我，看著我!」
月影將那名下士肩上的裝甲卸了下來，血液在底下竄留著。

狼人中校熟練的拿出塑膠針筒，將一瓶3c.c.的嗎啡全數吸取，敲了敲針筒，排出裡面的多於空氣。
「快點…痛死我啦…」下士哀嚎著，不過此時有更重要的事情。

幾句日語傳來，日軍衝了上來!!
「自己來!!」月影再度將步槍握於手中，「給我醒著!!」
不等下士回答，月影探出頭去。

與5日本兵十二目相交那一刻。
0.5秒，好像5分鐘一般。

「卜卜卜!!卜卜卜!!卜卜卜!!卜卜卜!!卜卜卜!!」四次三發點放射擊，彈殼則是被拋的老高，畫出美麗的拋物線。
「封刑，這是怎麼回事，給我說清楚!!」月影又將槍口指向即將衝上眼前高20公尺的土坡、眼神全透出陣陣殺氣的日軍，一邊用無線電質問裝甲排的排長。

「右翼那些傢伙不知道在幹嘛，我只知道我們吸引了一堆炮火!!」封刑回答，無線電除了陣陣的雜訊外，還伴隨著一連串的爆炸聲。

那個是一整個班的榴彈發射器射擊的聲音，鬼哭神嚎似的。

「有沒有兩個自願者，要跟我去右翼看看?」月影又吼著。
「去看看右翼那票傢伙是不是死光了?」一個女兵回應。
「你是不會叫長官好嗎?另一位咧?還有沒有人?」月影不悅的說道，「最好來個男士。」
「我。」另一個沉穩的聲音說著。
「好了，你們有沒有看到排在這個陣地右後方的一輛戰車?去那裡集合!!」


1710.吳淞口，新美國海軍陸戰隊，第14師‧4旅‧5營‧第7步兵連‧第2班，「鴛鴦」中士。
台製氣墊艇在海面上緩緩滑行，微離子引擎幾乎沒有發出任何聲音。

一個班的士兵全趴在上面。
「凱文，等等我們的性命，就交給你了。」鴛鴦──一個斯巴達二代戰士，背著一對羽翼，轉過頭來對著班上的醫官說著。

「是，長官。」凱文左手持水藍色的SCAR-L戰鬥步槍，「不過我不會讓鬼子看到我肩上的十字標章。」右手則將左肩的臂章撕掉，丟入海中。
「嘿，為什麼?」說話的是契克，一個沒有上過場，常被同袍取笑的斯巴達。

「你不知道嗎?伍長。日軍他們知道只要打死一個軍醫，等於間接殺了10條人命。」凱文輕蔑的笑了笑，完全忘記他自己只是一個上兵。
「凱文。」鴛鴦嚴肅的說道，「罩子放亮一點，不然就用步槍轟爆你的屁眼。沒大沒小。」
凱文囁嚅不做聲。

鴛鴦所統馭的這個班，說實在真的挺特別的。
每個都是…人才。
真的只能用「人才」兩字來形容。
別以為他們只是一般的輕步兵班，他們可是精挑細選，就像「三角洲」或是「綠扁帽」一樣的殺人機器!!

首先是鴛鴦。
雖然背上的羽翼不太符合人體工學，不能像其餘的鵬族、鷹族、隼族…有的沒的飛的如此快速，不過他這對翅膀採用的可是與現今戰機相同的理論。

現今的戰機，沒有電腦根本起飛不了。
原因是什麼?流體力學太不穩定了。
不過就是靠著電腦的輔助，不穩定的機身才能做出更多的飛行動作。
鴛鴦也是一樣的。他的腦袋自胎兒時期就被注入了一枚微晶片──放在小腦丘，專門讓他能夠控制背上的羽翼。不過好像是因為開刀的緣故，他的喉結並不是那麼明顯，聲音也就略顯稚氣，當初羅特還以為他是高中生!!

契克伍長，跟CY同批的傢伙。
在壓力繁重的現代戰場上，要是碰到所謂「他媽的新兵」，又沒有契克，你絕對會想要拿拔掉插稍的手榴彈往嘴裡塞。
契克雖然戰鬥力不是頂強，只是班上的步槍手，但是他總是有說不完的冷笑話、開不完的黃腔。他的打扮、笑容曾經讓鴛鴦以為他是個「同志」，不過事後由他的女朋友證實，那只是他的個人習慣。

CY…令人寬心的戰士。
為人有著令人驚訝的耿直，完全顛覆了斯巴達戰士的形象，呃…會這麼說的原因是因為，他的基因中有50%是屬於狐狸的，也因此，頭頂長了一對長約10公分的等邊三角形的耳朵。
身為班上的破壞手，他除了扛著SCAR-H 、口徑7.62mm的重型步槍提供支援外，身上總是背著3具輕型反坦克武器。
問他會不會重?他總是喜歡跟你岔開話題。
可能他不想讓別人感到緊張吧。

再來，是凱文。
他真是個嘴砲天王。凡是都能吵，人生目標就是吵，吵吵吵吵吵吵吵，吵個沒完。
只要被他抓到小辮子，恭喜您，準備接受他的震撼教育吧。
不過雖然為人頗賤，也敢跟斯巴達吵，但醫術卻是一流。
最進不知道看哪裡的影片，學起把手術刀扣在指間，當作「盜賊」的短刀使用，甚至還把手術刀扔了出去，插了靶紙都是洞。
也因此，他的哥哥凱薩理所當然被指派為跟他弟弟同伍的步槍手。只有凱薩才能治的了這個膽大包天的軍醫。

TNT，班上首屈一指的爆破專家。
據說他老爸為的叫他TNT，取名為「泰瑞‧聶特‧泰德」，不過他本人希不希望這樣就不得而知。全家都是軍人的他，就屬他官階最低。不過自從他在一次中東的任務中搶了CY的反裝甲武器幹掉一輛滿載恐部分子的裝甲車後…
頗有升官的嫌疑。
長官對他的印象180度大轉變，要升士官?指日可待。

鴛鴦想著這些人的履歷，不禁發出稚氣的笑聲。
他們對待鴛鴦都向對待自己的親弟弟一般，雖然凱薩、凱文兩兄弟有時候甚至會把他當作寵物來玩，不過這僅限於休假期間。訓練以及上戰場則是一次也沒有，服服貼貼。

「各位男士，接近著陸區，30秒後到位。」鴛鴦又在心理補了一句：「總是不能把熊、凜、利西倫以及羅蘭的履歷背起來。」

「羅蘭，等等一上岸馬上用SCAR-MG輕機槍壓制，其他人迅速到位!!預估只有不到兩個班的士兵在他們灘頭堡，一定會Feel surprised with our surprising gift!!」鴛鴦說了這麼個繞口令。

「契克，帶著Alpha往右邊跑；利西倫，你的Bravo則跟我掩護Alpha，了解沒?」鴛鴦又下令。


登陸艇撞上了海岸上呈40度角的陡坡，不過卻為他們的行動多層掩護。
「記住。我們肅清了這個灘頭堡，輕型運輸機才能空降士兵，所以我們意義重大!!行動!!」

鴛鴦將眼睛前的阿格斯系統打開，扛起戰鬥步槍，身先士卒的衝下登陸艇。
「班長，我就是愛你這味兒。」CY擺動著一邊的耳朵，衝了上來。

(作者小編&4-2後記：這次很多人拜託我寫他們。我也都盡量順應要求，不過還是發現有缺人的狀況。所以只好到處用MSN烙人來參戰囉~嘗試新的作風，單兵作戰，好像一開始還蠻成功的。話說腦中劇情的發展真的超乎我的預料了。要粗分，就是3線劇情；但如果這一章再細分，那就是7線囉(笑)。期望讀者們能夠滿意，也很高興嚴厲的讀者們能給些建議喔~4-2篇幅為15頁Word。)

----------


## 浪人‧Adolph

> 「小心!!」我撲向妤，把她壓倒在地上。
> 恩......飛狐好色喔
> 
> 「先別管那些步兵了，我們被16輛坦克壓制著，我發誓沒有人會再救一次你那個中尉的命!!」我用無線電大聲罵著，Kubi那傢伙，只射擊上岸的士兵，完全不把我們當人看!
> 「再救一次你那個中尉的命」←看不懂
> 
> 
> 刺耳的警鈴聲響起，原本悠閒、手中拿著啤酒的一個空軍中校，愣了一下。
> 要飛了還能喝酒嗎@@
> ...


恩......憐月到底怎樣了？

還有很期待夕一的表現喔！

----------


## 平川野

> [看到自己心愛的玩具被破壞而發狂的小朋友」，其實和「看到自己尾翼中彈而急欲報仇的平川野」心境是一模一樣的。


呃... ...這樣是想說我很孩子氣嗎?不知道爲什麽感覺好... ...像是被人看穿了一
樣... ...

要問憐月怎麽了?我想沒怎麽了~只不過是"以其人之道還其人之身"而已了,讓他們
自己打自己喽~

不過飛狐的錯字真的要注意一下了說.

----------


## 獨

打得那麽多..錯字還是會出現的...(被打

我還沒有出來啊..

----------


## 白袍狐仙

4-3 戰火
(作者小編：某獨會在4-4出場。)
1711.川砂口，日本海軍陸戰隊，鈴木 透伍長。
暮色點綴整個充滿血味的戰場。
我軍正在快速靠近川砂口的小鎮。

據說，第一營已經先鞏固了前方的小鎮。

突然…隊伍的前方出現兩個人影。
一個略高、一個略低。
略低的那個人影手上拿著一把不知番號的武器，還帶著頭巾。
「敵軍嗎?」身旁的小隊長問著，原本吱吱嘎嘎的戰車也停了下來，戰車上的機槍手滿臉疑惑的看著眼前的景象。

夕陽中，我看見略高的人影緩緩的舉起手中的長刀，而另一個身影則是將那隻小的槍舉了起來。
「敵軍!!」我吼道，也舉起的步槍，覘孔準確的對到了那個矮小的身影。

「轟!!叩嚓!!」那隻步槍開火，護木不自然的抖動，拋出一枚紅色的彈殼。

身子突然不聽使喚。
我倒下了。

身邊的士兵急於應戰，又有更多的士兵被那把步槍打倒。
左手顫抖著摸向傷口，卻已經找不出完整的皮膚。

這個…跟被手榴彈炸道沒兩樣…
劇痛持續著。嘴裡儘是發出一些呻吟。

我不能死在這裡，我要應戰!!
右手抓起步槍，準備站起來時…
我發現我的左腿膝蓋以下，確確實實的斷了。

身子又歪了下去，又摔了一次。
另一個較高的身影對著我旁的士兵也是左劈右砍，毫不留情。

突然，那個支那人叫了幾聲，快步的跨過我。
「啪喳!!」我的頭扭了一下。

失去意識前，我最後看到的影像，竟然是自己留著血的脖子。


1712.川砂口，中國陸軍，虎兒中校。
「大刀隊，突襲!!」虎兒吼著，牙刃又插進一人的腹腔，之後拔了出來。
血液沾滿他的雙臉，他只是用舌頭舔一舔鼻間，確定嗅覺無誤之後，繼續殺敵。

幾個日本兵衝了上來，亮晃晃的刺刀全指向他。
「身高差不多…站成一排…蠢。」虎兒想著。

共計5名日軍人頭再度落地。
「笨蛋!!」身後日軍罵著髒話。
虎兒毫無防備，只能將牙刃單手握住，暫時擋住那個下士的軍刀。
「血債血還!!」那名日本兵用日語吼著，卻傳來更大的爆音。

虎兒看著被MP7-SD轟爛的日軍腦袋，只是冷笑一聲。


1713.川砂口，中華民國陸軍，修諾斯少校。
修諾斯的狀況也好不到哪裡去。
散彈槍最多一次放倒三人，白熱化的肉搏戰往往也是最悽慘的戰鬥方式。

「轟!!」修諾斯身子轉了45度，散彈槍噴出火光。
「阿呀!!」那名士兵被打飛將近5公尺，頭部重擊地面。
「再過來!!我就拿這把槍把你們的腦漿打飛到天上去!!」修諾斯操著不甚流利的日文，對著眼前的士兵狂吼。

幾個士兵竊竊私語，不外乎還是注意修諾斯的種族、武器以及阿格斯系統。
但是當他們的小隊長的腦漿真的噴的半天高時，已經來不及了。

一個班的士兵又被快速擱倒。
「Fuck…s.」修諾斯一手抹掉臉上的污水，另一手則是將夾在腋下的散彈槍填上彈藥。
「噗!!」修諾斯背部的防彈背心被開了個洞。

又有更多的步槍子彈擁來。
「長官!!」胡璉飛奔而來，當場砍殺了1個鬼子。
「小心後面!!」修諾斯吼道，散彈槍甩動一下，「趴下!!」

那名追著胡璉的敵軍，顯然不知道發生什麼事情。
「轟!!叩嚓!!轟!!叩嚓!!轟!!叩嚓!!轟!!叩嚓!!」

胡璉緩緩站起身來，看著那些還在掙扎、沒有全屍的屍體。
「真悽慘。」胡璉嘆了口氣，隨後又將大刀舉起。
「長官，我的弟兄開始殺敵了。什麼時候能進獵殺區?」
「快了，只要解決150人以上就OK了。」
「『歐凱』…是什麼?」胡璉歪著頭，發音很奇怪。
「就是『可以了』的意思。有敵人!!」修諾斯散彈槍一轉，迎戰如潮水一般的日軍。

突然，他的嘴角流出一絲血跡。
「長官，沒事吧。」胡璉的C96手槍滑套彈跳著，彈殼快速的噴出。
「可能是子彈的衝擊力造成內出血…沒關係。」修諾斯執意舉起散彈槍射擊，身子卻不聽使喚。

「軍醫!!」胡璉吼著。
「啪!!」
「嗚…!!」胡璉倒下。

「幹掉他們!!」一名日軍小隊長吼著，兩名士兵開始走過去，準備將那名大刀隊隊員送上西天。
「長官，那狐狸咧?」一名士兵仍拿著步槍，指著修諾斯。

「我接手就行。」一個冷酷的聲音傳來，士兵露出驚恐的表情。


1720.上海上空，中華民國空軍，憐月中尉。
「幹掉…敵機三架…」憐月喘著氣，手臂被一顆該死的機砲子彈打傷，左側的儀表板已經毫無作用，只發出「吱吱」的電流聲
「對不起…連續使用了兩顆ECMP造成其他隊友的當機…不過那幾架日軍軍機大概沒救了。」憐月懊惱的說，他不希望因此造成地面上守軍的通訊負擔。

「沒關係…你做的很好。」平川野聲音充滿雜訊，鐵定是ECMP。
「沒事吧?」Pixy也關心起憐月，「我們讓隊長把LASM丟完就走。」

「謝謝…」憐月心中升起一陣溫暖的感覺。
「這裡是中國戰狼，請求返航；重複，請求反航。」平川野將剩餘的特殊武器全部丟完之後，向美國艦隊發出返航請求。

「平川野中校，正事幹完了?」羅特用還是一樣漫不經心的口氣問著，平川野突然想要將戰機開到他的指揮塔前送他一排子彈。
他忍住情緒，「好了。」
「嗯…那你們先回虹口吧，我們的部隊已經上陸了，感謝支援。」羅特似乎聽出平川野的不滿，態度急變。

三架黑色的戰機將機頭轉向230度。
「回去咱們洗個澡，喝杯啤酒，中尉，等等記得給軍醫看，不然你連啤酒罐都拿起來喔。」平川野打趣的說，Pixy則是在一旁笑著。


1722.吳淞口，美國海軍陸戰隊，鴛鴦中士。
「熊，幹掉機槍手!!」鴛鴦與一名日軍重機槍手對射著，肩窩不斷的跳動著。
「了解…」熊扛起SCAR-H步槍，「前置量無，風偏修正，瞄準，射擊!!」

SCAR-H槍膛中，一顆蓄勢待發的7.62mm步槍子彈猛然被撞針一推，彈頭順著6條左旋膛線滾出槍口。
「擊斃敵軍。」熊面無表情的說著。


「CY，摧毀敵軍戰車!!」利西倫吼著，正將另一個彈匣插進SCAR步槍。
「了解，馬上。凱薩、凱文，掩護我!!」CY還是擺動著耳朵，拿出背上AT-7反坦克火箭筒。

「咚咚咚咚!!咚咚!!」
「啪啪啪啪啪啪!!」
「咻嗚──」

火箭發射器的巨響在步槍槍聲中顯得特別明顯，聲光效果更是一流。
「摧毀目標，提供掩護射擊!!」CY將SCAR-H這個大傢伙架了起來。
「Alpha，你們可以衝鋒；重複，可以衝鋒!!」利西倫用無線電下令著。


「這裡是Alpha，了解。」鴛鴦稍稍的扶正鋼盔，「兄弟們，咱們上!!」
5名戰士由臥姿站起，往前衝去。

眼前是幾棟房子以及幾棵榕樹構成的開闊地，離日軍陣地僅200公尺。

日軍槍聲再度大作，衝鋒的士兵身旁濺起了陣陣土片。
「不是說肅清了!!怎麼會!!」鴛鴦罵著，「佈下火網，全自動射擊!!」

飛散的彈殼似乎不能減少友軍的傷亡。
遠方的機槍陣地，一名全身染血的日軍雖以中彈，但是武士道精神卻把他推向瘋狂。

「呃!!」契克慘叫一聲，倒在地上掙扎。
雖然防彈衣擋下的子彈，但是子彈慣性造成的衝擊力還是讓他感到挨了一拳似的。
「掩護、掩護!!」鴛鴦叫道，馬上折回頭去，將契克一把拉起。

「在那裡，用榴彈幹掉他們!!」熊躲在一棵榕樹後，叫著TNT。
TNT一聲「Yes, sir.」後，由磚牆後衝出。

「Pow!!」榴彈由發射器中噴出，卻在機槍陣地右方2公尺處爆裂。
「可惡…歪了!!」TNT大吼著，沒想到那名機槍手還是倒地了。

「解決目標。」熊將架在肩窩的SCAR-H步槍緩緩的放下來，槍口還在冒著瓦斯。
「天殺的，真有你的。」TNT仍然槍口朝外，警戒著。
「要不要給凱文看一下?」鴛鴦將比自己略高的契克架在肩膀上，沿路攙扶。
「不必…長官。我可以自己走。」契克堅定的說著，將手拉離鴛鴦的肩膀。

「還有，我對鳥過敏。」契克又頑皮的說著，對鴛鴦露出孩童般的的微笑。
「媽的，幹!!」鴛鴦用手捶了一下契克，但是自己開懷大笑。

「Bravo，到底肅清沒?我們掩護你。」笑了兩秒鐘，鴛鴦馬上看契克找到掩蔽物，用配備內紅點的瞄準鏡搜索著目標區。


「沒辦法了，衝鋒吧。」利西倫用舌頭舔了一下乾燥欲裂的嘴唇，「羅蘭，你殿後；凱文凱薩，跟著我走；CY，好好運用你的聽覺，送日軍子彈。」

利西倫由一道土壕後站起，緩步向前走去。
隔了5公尺後的兩側，是凱文凱薩兩兄弟；更後方當然是CY還有羅蘭。

5個人排成如三角形一般緩步向前。

約20名左右的日軍步槍手突然探出頭來──
「Fuck…」利西倫由牙縫中吐出這個髒字，臉上滿是憤怒、驚訝以及混合著些微恐懼的表情。

「羅蘭，開火!!趴下!!」鴛鴦看到這個情形，用無線電大吼著，不過似乎太遲了──


1725.寶山，中華民國陸軍，飛狐中校。
我真的非常不喜歡打野戰──自從從國防部把資料偷偷抓下來後，我對斯巴達戰士、神龍戰士、通盤計畫有了更多的了解，也因此…攢了許久的20萬不見了…全部被拿去買5.56步槍子彈…

野戰──這種人才在中華民國沒有…國土防禦戰全部是巷戰，連雲林那種落後地方的都市化現象也有92%，頂多「大安森林公園」才是小小的野戰。

巷戰會用啥種族咧?犬科動物。
真是他媽的犬科動物，那時全國25個斯巴達只有1個是龍族。
其餘的?犬、狼、狐。

虧國防部的宣導CF還講的那麼好聽：「倚靠著高速機動性的斯巴達戰士，倚靠著強大的機動性，與雲虎三型裝步車配合，可以有效的阻擊敵人。」

2057年，台北收復戰，整天提防詭雷就快煩死了，更甭說台北101差點被月影那個爆破奇才，當成一根槌子砸駐紮在台北醫學院的共軍。

野戰似乎比向戰簡單。

不過，才一個小時的二戰，我對野戰徹底改觀。
真的只能用修諾斯某次打籃球嗆我的言語來形容：「Fuck, fuck, fuck your ass hole.」

打野戰真的是一件壓力很大的工作。
沒有乾淨的飲水、食物，穿了兩個禮拜都是汗臭的衣服(當然是斯巴達二代)還是穿在身上，彈藥總是不夠，敵軍襲來的方向總是無聊，攻擊除了機降還是機降。

不過看到專打野戰的斯巴達二代的龍影沒啥怨言，我這個做長官的也不好說話。
「重複一遍，看不到別打、瞄不到別打。」我又將指令說了一遍。

連重機槍都熄火了，現在步槍開火只是希望被丟手榴彈而已。
月影那排應該已經到了，由戰情共享虛擬實境可以看出戰鬥激烈。

鵬仁在一旁揉著風鏡，試圖抹掉上頭的爛泥。
「上將那傢伙，」他吐了口口水，「子彈不送來我們最好能打仗吼。」
「你就別怪他了，我的連長只剩下10發5.56子彈。」妤嘆了口氣，「上刺刀吧，有人衝進來就給他一刀。」

一顆柳丁大的東西掉進我們這個破損不堪的三人掩體，發出撞擊聲。
「手榴彈!!」鵬仁吼道。


1726.寶山，中華民國陸軍，Kubi中校。
Kubi不得不接受這個殘酷的事實：她只剩下7發子彈。
「只能全部打裝甲車了…」她暗自思索著，將頰側上半部拉離槍托靠墊，換了個比較舒服的姿勢。

她已經在這裡一動也不動一個小時半了，還沒有任何的砲火射向她。
原則上，她的偽裝應該做的很好，但不幸的是，腰部以下已經麻木沒有感覺了。

自從上次，也就是2061年演習在獵殺區趴了超過7小時後，起立是需要飛狐將她連人帶裝備一把拉起，還要打微量嗎啡才能自己搖搖晃晃的走路，成為全指揮部的笑柄後，她最恨這種長時間的伏擊。

她深呼吸兩次，又將瞄準鏡轉向另一輛被步兵們簇擁前進裝甲車。
「反正那些事情都過去了，不是嗎?」他心裡這樣想著，「他們也被手榴彈炸了。」

看著那堆撲撲落地的土塊，你會感謝設計掩體中手榴彈孔的軍事專家。
SR-36的氣動裝置再度充能完畢，準備將5.56公厘子彈以每秒2500公尺的速度送出去，並留下一到美麗的白煙，象徵死亡的緞帶。

她面無表情的扣下扳機，肩窩又是著時一震。


1726.寶山，日本陸軍，小林夕一二兵。
「狙擊手!!」我吼著，看著眼前的裝甲車爆裂，身體趕緊向前撲倒。
來不及了。

裝甲車化為一團濃煙，許多士兵因爆炸的威力倒地哀嚎，有些腦袋破了、有些手腳被炸斷，血流滿地、更有些人當場死亡，死不瞑目。

我順著那道奇怪的白線找到了狙擊手的來源。
「死吧你!!」覘孔瞄準了遠方的那片樹林，我的步槍有效射程1000公尺，絕對打的到!!

一發、兩發、三發、四發、五發。

一個彈匣空了。
我只期望那五顆子彈能夠順利命中目標。


1829.太平洋上空，日本木更津航空隊，松原少佐。
4架戰鬥機掠過閃著金光的海面。
「啊──，我最喜歡夕陽時出任務了，景色好美。」無線電中傳來爽朗的笑聲，想必一定是忠勝。
「嗯。」松原漫不經心的應了一句，在雷達上開始尋找轟炸機隊的位置。

雷達…可是種新玩意兒。可以知道敵人在哪裡…雖然狀況不是很穩定，不過總比被偷襲好。

「隊長，」一個冷冰冰的聲音傳了出來，「找到轟炸機隊了，在我們上方2000呎，94度。」

那個聲音著實讓人不寒而慄。
「謝謝你，雪天。」松原戰戰兢兢的應了一句，將機鼻往上拉升。
「要是有點清酒那就好了…」忠勝心有不甘的拉起機鼻，口裡仍延續著剛剛的話題。

爬升不是一件令人舒服的工作，連身經百戰的飛官對爬升俯衝這種事情也是敬而遠之。
「第二轟炸大隊，這裡是木更津。我們看到你們了。」松原用制式的口氣說道。
「木更津，這裡是第二轟炸大隊，謝謝掩護。」


1730.上海外海，美國空軍Indigo中隊，奇薩少校。
「吱──嘎──」F-22/A空優型戰機平穩的降落在狼犬號航母上，一旁的彈藥管理士馬上帶著一班的人馬衝上來填裝彈藥。

「快點行不行?我不確定那幫鬼子還剩多少?」奇薩將泡泡型的飛行座艙蓋拉開，問著彈藥管理士。
「我們也在快，不過這個問題非常現實，你想要在甲板上就被核彈炸死嗎?」彈藥管理士還以顏色，瞪了奇薩一眼。
「那你想在甲板上被日軍炸彈炸死嗎?」奇薩將右手掛在藍色的機艙外殼，淡淡的問了句。

彈藥管理士沒再作聲。他只是和那幫兄弟快速的將24枚魔法射手的插槽都掛滿，再將前輪後方的機砲彈鏈槽打開來，裝上新的20mm彈鏈。

彈鏈被戰機內建的「捲線器」快速扯進黑色的機身，後方又傳來飛機的進場降落聲。

「這裡是魯道夫，隊長。」一個年輕卻緊張的聲音從奇薩的飛行頭盔傳出，「我們快擋不住那些日本人了，他們機腹都掛有魚雷，我不確定打中航母會發生什麼事情，老大也沒有只是否呼叫艦隊的防空炮火攻擊，所以目前只有兩架F-22在跟日軍纏鬥中!!」

魯道夫急促的將所見到的狀況告訴奇薩，這個空軍中尉挺盡責的。
其意所指的「老大」當然就是指羅特，不然一中隊的日機只要神盾艦上的防空士按兩顆按鈕就解決了：「Lock」&「Fire」。

「中尉，好好享受你擁有的40秒鐘休息時間。」奇薩雖然心中對這個新人是讚譽有加，不過還只是冷冷的拋下一句話，就將飛機的引擎緩緩啟動，駛向起飛區。

一個穿著救生衣、頭戴白色耳機的地勤，引導著奇薩滑向蒸氣發射機，到位之後隨即跑開。

後檔板緩緩升起，眼尖的奇薩發現機身右側的起飛指示燈已經轉為綠色。
「呼──轟──」後燃機將高溫的紫色火焰射向後檔板。

「吱──」奇薩突然感到一陣壓迫感，不到須臾，他已經爬升到了500呎處。
「這裡是狼犬號艦塔，奇薩少校，你的高度限制已經解除，祝好運。」

藍色海軍塗裝的戰機優美的收起起落架，打開了武器槽。
「MSXLAA，發射便備，可樂、隆利，閃遠點!!」奇薩大吼著，命令隨著已經發射的魔法射手傳進其他兩名飛官耳裡。」

兩架天藍色的F-22閃開的同時，六道白煙奔向敵機。
「隊長，你變『兇』了喔，感謝支援!!」隆利吼著，由奇薩的座機的上方掠過，準備來個急轉回頭，一口氣射光他剩下的3枚飛彈。

4聲爆炸隨即傳來，奇薩的座機劇烈搖晃，但兩枚飛彈竟然沒有射中日機。
「寇克，小心點，看來遇到ACE了，他們沒有HUD竟能躲過飛彈!!」奇薩開始張望四周，確定敵機都在可視範圍內。

「可是還有5架，我不確定…哪些是主要敵人。」寇克口氣似乎有些為難，他還沉浸在剛剛交戰時一口氣打下3架敵機的喜悅，編隊而來的敵人絕對是MSXLAAA最好的鎖定對象。

「嗡──」
「嗚──」日軍的那兩架戰機頗有默契的做出了閃避動作，兩機間的間隔可能不到一公尺。
奇薩一轉頭，發現那兩架日軍戰機就咬在自己的後方。

「媽的!!」他吼著，試圖做出閃避動作，向下俯衝且加快了速度。

在高度2500呎的地方進行戰鬥，加速俯衝這檔事情最多持續3秒，就要拉平，不然你只到海底與海龍王玩BL了。

奇薩經過改造的身體對於俯衝毫不懼怕，他已經想好要怎麼請海龍王照顧那兩個飛官。

一枚魔法射手自武器插槽中射出，近乎垂直90度衝向海面。
奇薩則是馬上將機鼻拉平，HUD右邊綠色的ALT三個英文字旁顯示的數字為41呎。

驚險的高度。

那枚核彈則是撞擊海面後爆炸，高溫高壓的蒸氣衝向兩架日機。
「奇薩，解決一架。」他還是用機械式的口音向AWACS以及航母通報，另一架惱人的敵機還是繼續跟著他。

那架日機的機砲囂張的開火著，奇薩希望剛剛的爆炸起碼把他的機砲炸歪…不要命中。

「少校，聽我的指令拉高喔~飛彈下去了!!」寇克發出聽起來似笑非笑的命令聲，奇薩則是立刻加快速度。

只要速度夠快，人就會開始對於週遭的事物忽略。
「拉高!!」

天藍色的戰機以80度仰角拉高，隨後聽到了爆炸聲以及感到海面上傳來的震動。

「寇克，解決一架。」
「幹的好，那麼…最後一架就交給魯道夫吧。」奇薩回答，嘴裡卻開始輕輕的哼起歌來。


1745.川砂口，中華民國陸軍，虎兒中校。
虎兒左手拉著修諾斯的左手，右手則是拿著MP7-SD，這種狀況下沒有辦法持刀劈砍。

修諾斯的臉微微下垂，兩條頭巾帶子毫無生氣的掛在背後，軍靴的尖端微微觸地摩擦，看來失去了意識。

虎兒則是眨了眨眼，希望眼淚能將眼睛中沾到的血水洗淨。
「這傢伙…」他低聲的說著，修諾斯的耳朵則是反射性的動了一下。

非關意識，這只是像電流通過蛙腿一般，被改造後最正常的反射動作。
突然，背後傳來一陣微弱的聲響，虎兒將身子轉向這條滿是血水、靠近海洋的鄉間小道的另一邊。

轉身之快，體重原本只有40公斤出頭的修諾斯就像布娃娃一樣被甩了一圈，吻邊的血隨之飛出。

衝鋒槍再度開火，襲來的敵人手中的武器快速落地，身子不自然的抽動，伴隨口裡的喊叫、噴出的血霧而倒下。

「長官，我們來了。」
飛燕以及破空降落在虎兒的後方，一把扛起修諾斯。
「把他直接送到林忠毅那裡，可以吧?前線對他來說，太危險了。內出血非常嚴重，我看整師大概只有飛狐那連才有辦法，所以運送時務必小心。還有，不准讓他掉下去，他不會飛。」虎兒頭也不回，只是將衝鋒槍插上一個新的彈匣，「第二營日軍進去了嗎?」

「進去了，長官。」飛燕說這話時，你大概也可以猜出他是什麼表情。
斯巴達戰士的招牌表情，面無表情。
「走吧，」破空皺了皺眉，「我還要回去打，把他丟給少校底下的KY，他有載具。」
「好，中尉。對了，」飛燕飛了起來，確定離開虎而一段距離後，「中校?」
「有屁快放。」
「你可以『喵~』一聲給我們聽嗎?」

虎兒還是沒正看他們一眼。
要是他們肩上沒有扛著修諾斯，他準會把那群死鴿子燕子身上轟出一個大洞來。


1750.寶山東側，中華民國陸軍，馬修少尉。
「開始干擾作業。」馬修下著命令，開始將裝甲車中的電子儀器設置好。

他對於自己前兩天又「莫名其妙」的升官感到五味雜陳，一方面表自己的地位獲得提升，但另一方面，他真的很擔心沒有辦法統馭他的手下。

「報告，碟型干擾天線以升起。」
「很好。」他回了一句，瞪向那本手中的儀器使用手冊。

他還是非常不能習慣自己的軀體。
吃飯要往舌根送、無時無刻不感到熱、長到幾乎會妨礙工作的指甲…太多了。
不過他的指甲跟其他的斯巴達一代比，還只是小巫見大巫。

身旁那名「純種人類」資訊士總是露出高深莫測的表情，好像腦中總是計畫好了一切似的。
「長官，無法進行分區干擾，日軍的無線電頻率泛擴散太大，恐怕我方也會受到影響。」
「那先通知他們，我要全面ECM，阻斷日軍的通訊系統。」馬修用低沉的嗓音下令，他還是非常非常不習慣，感覺他整個人「變兇」一樣。
「是的，長官。」那名資訊士在狹小的座位上開始用廣域無線電找到每一個友軍的頻道，開始廣播，隨後是各種的調頻處理作業。

日軍將要面對的，是除了中美兩國精英的陸軍戰士之外，還有來自超未來「電子巫師」的干擾。


1753.寶山，中華民國空軍，陳啟聰火砲上士。
「發現目標，請求准許接敵。」一個戴著飛行頭盔的士官吼著，而他手中的榴彈機槍則是將60mm高爆榴彈推入槍膛。
「請求准許，各射手，開始射擊；重複，開始射擊!!」機長吼著，而這架砲艇機則是以40度衝向目標區。

他首先看到的是掩體後穿著水藍色軍服的舊國軍，以及穿著城市迷彩的現代軍隊。
接著，就是日軍的士兵以及戰車盤據在開闊地上，他毫不猶豫的扣下扳機。

榴彈拋出發射器的聲音並不是大，但是60mm榴彈撞擊到地面濺的土花、聲響卻是巨大無比。

砲艇機經過的地區，幾乎沒有是完整的。


1755.寶山，中華民國陸軍，飛狐中校。
三架砲艇機幾乎把整個日軍登陸區都掀翻了。

火線上再次傳出槍聲以及歡樂吼叫聲，10來架的運輸機正緩緩的掠過陣地上方，而落地的除了將近20000發的彈藥外，還有各式藥品、口糧。

不過這時，上將在螢幕上泛著淡淡綠光的樣子突然出現在HUD的右上角，著實把我嚇了一大跳。
「喂，你這死妖狐，砲艇機煙火秀很棒對吧?」他杵著眉，我聽不出他的口氣到底是生氣還是高興。

照理來說，要是生氣，他不會開玩笑；但是，他的口氣聽不出一絲喜悅。
「上將，有何貴幹?」我試探性的問著，一邊用快速填彈器將彈匣塞入子彈。
「修諾斯重傷，我命令你帶著自認足夠的人手回來開刀。」
「…什麼?傷…傷勢?」身為一個軍醫，雖然我的腦袋現在是一片空白，但還是冷靜的問出這個問題。

「多處內出血，裝甲擋不下7.92步槍彈的衝擊力。」
「什麼時候回去…?」
「回到2小時前的LZ，直昇機應該快到了。」
「喔…喔…」
「我不想看到修諾斯的屍體，我要看到他像以前活蹦亂跳罵髒話，你要有心理準備。」

未等我回答，HUD的視訊通話馬上被切斷。
重傷…內出血?
那是怎麼一回事?
「鵬仁，我要你還有你的班上最好的內科來，我們有正式要辦，現在，非常緊急!!」
我馬上對著身旁正在開槍的鵬仁下令。

「妤，跟你們的Kubi說一下，武裝醫療連暫時先交給她保管一下，我現在有事需要去忙!!」
也不管是否日軍子彈正朝著這個方向襲來，我將武器全丟在戰壕中，僅抽出手槍防身，帶著醫療袋草草離開前線。

----------


## 逆

> 這個…跟被手榴彈炸到沒兩樣…
> 劇痛持續著。嘴裡儘是發出一些呻吟。
> 
> 「再過來!!我就拿這把槍把你們的腦漿打飛到天上去!!」修諾斯操著不甚流利的日文，對著眼前的士兵狂吼。
> (打飛...腦漿是液體吧?XD)
> 
> 
> 「這裡是中國戰狼，請求返航；重複，請求返航。」平川野將剩餘的特殊武器全部丟完之後，向美國艦隊發出返航請求。
> 
> ...


飛狐不管到哪裡都是補職，這裡也是那裡也是，連「那個世界」也將要是呢。(被埋)
我有點好奇的是，你們在森林公園打野戰，那路人甲乙丙不會被波及到嗎?

----------


## 平川野

飛狐每次都是最忙的呢,就好象打WOW的團隊副本時牧師永遠是最不得閑的一個~

話說這次更新比我快了呢~

----------


## 浪人‧Adolph

恩......發現了多重人稱不斷變換的缺點
常常會忘了這個人是幹啥的、搞不清楚他為什麼現在會這樣做。
戰場混亂，我的腦子也混亂。

另外，你把名字越改越離譜了喔！
本來他們出場時是：翼影、空燕、破天
現在變成飛燕、破空......

據我所知，打錯名字是很糟糕的事喔！
快改過來吧！




> (用轉"了"會比較恰當? 
> 單純用"轉向230度"有種預設座標系，像是將機頭轉向七點鐘方向的感覺。 
> 不過我推測這也有可能是專業用語，如果我搞錯的話敬請見諒。)


正常來說是不會說轉了230度，因為要說應該會說轉130度。

----------


## 白袍狐仙

> (用轉"了"會比較恰當? 
> 單純用"轉向230度"有種預設座標系，像是將機頭轉向七點鐘方向的感覺。 
> 不過我推測這也有可能是專業用語，如果我搞錯的話敬請見諒。)



的確有預設座標系

正北是0度
東邊90度
...
依此類推

所以，230度是偏西南西，是中國戰狼回到虹口的方向，所以沒有問題。

----------


## 虎兒

我的名字有打錯喔~!

不過說真的...我也很討厭打野戰...
一想到太平洋戰爭的時候那一堆滿是日軍和地下碉堡的島嶼.....

要不是有跳島作戰...我看永遠都打不完...

還有...其實我也會喵喵叫   XD

----------


## 可樂狼

咦，你還真的把我寫進去了　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　
不推一下不好意思 XD"　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　
 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　
細讀了你的文章　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　
發現學弟你真是可造之才...要不要試試明年的延青啊　　　　
 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　
話說今年你同學那篇地球無戰事沒得獎，有些可惜　　　　　　　
感覺風格跟你這篇有點像　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　
該怎麼說呢...就是鉅細靡遺，場景設定和切換很詳盡　　　　　　　　
可見你很認真在經營這篇小說喔^^　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　
 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　
不過要注意到的地方就是....　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　
如果整篇文章沒有分段記號 ....看起來會有點費神　　　　　　　　　　　　
十幾頁WORD的量可以分篇慢慢貼　　　　　　　　　　　　
假設原本兩週貼10頁 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　
如果變成三天貼2頁....感覺會吸引更多讀者　　　　　　　　　　　　
每次要讀的量負擔也不會那麼重　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　
 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　
其實我很少在狼板讀小說..因為論壇本身就不是讓人放一堆文字的
我建議你可以找個網路空間，用FrontPage怖置成網頁
讀起來會比較舒服.....至於狼板就當做發言討論內容的區域
不然也可以考慮看看用※ 記號來分場景或分勢力
 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　
最後  好像很多獸友都進來了 XD　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　
建議你可以在每個人出場時先完整設定好角色外型　　　　　　
(不過可能也是因為太多人 沒辦法一一細部設定吧 @@")　　　　　　　
寫小說要盡量避免「兩團空氣在不明環境中對話」的情況出現
要盡力邁向讓讀者見文即見景的目標 =v=　　　
 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　
拉哩拉雜講了一大堆廢話　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　
總之就是....期待看到下一篇 v(￣︶￣)y　　　　　　　　　　　　　
 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　
PS 我最近也有寫一篇戰爭小說，短篇大概八千字，不過跟獸人無關
　　有興趣的話MSN再敲我吧 　　　　　　　　　　　　
 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　
　　感覺起來你也是個軍事迷 <(￣︶￣)>

----------


## 白袍狐仙

4-4 初陣
1950.虹口空軍機場，中華民國陸軍，飛狐中校。
我將覆蓋在腸腔上的大網膜緩緩的剝離，裡面因為腸道內出血已經呈現淡淡的紅紫色。

手術刀劃開大網膜，裡面的淤血隨著血塊緩緩的流了出來。
「抽吸器，準備樹脂縫線。」
「是。」鵬仁將抽吸管遞的過來。
「幫忙吸一下啦，不然我叫護士就好了阿…幹…」

又罵髒話了。今天這兩個小時大概是我罵最多髒話的兩個小時。不過眼前的景象不罵髒話似乎很難。

還在緩緩蠕動的小腸，中間有一段明顯的泛紅。
不確定是否為腸腔內出血，不過絕對會比50分鐘前的胃出血要好的多。

胃出血也是修諾斯吐血的原因。
至於腸腔出血，恐怕奈米機器人就可以解決，不過更重要的部分在於切除部份小腸，約7%。

內出血血塊使得小腸受到壓迫、壞死。
「等等我們可以用氣味判定他今天到底是吃哪一型口糧。」鵬仁笑著說，伴隨著抽吸器「窸窸窣窣」的聲音而更顯詭異。
「要是我切小腸後段咧?你想玩大便?」我白了他一眼，「你的樣子真的很呆。」

他的雙翅為了防止羽毛上的細菌感染，已經用滅菌布包了起來，活像拍賣中的古董石雕。
「你可以飛嗎?」他似乎是在跟我開玩笑，不屑的把另一隻止血鉗遞了過來。
「是喔…」我接過止血鉗，鉗住了壞死小腸的動脈，「你有我這麼~可愛的耳朵嗎?」
「噁…一個25歲的『兄貴』還講這種話，噁心死了!!」

他把頭別向一邊，手卻精準的將抽吸器關閉。
「喂，這是跟你長官說話應有的態度嗎?」

他本來還想辯駁，只不過被我要切除小腸的手勢，技巧性的打住我們之間的對話。

10分鐘後，一節爛掉的腸子被放到了鋁盤上，爛到不能吃了。
「說真的，我們今天要直接殺回寶山嗎?」鵬仁將縫線器熟練的架到患部上，一面問我。
「你知道我一個小時能幹掉幾個人?」我反問他，「起碼有一個連。」
「有你沒你都沒差啦，還有月影、上將、Kubi他們阿。留在虹口喝一杯要不要?」
「是『一』杯還是『億』杯?」

縫線器的液壓幫浦運作著，緩緩的縫合小腸的兩側，手術台上又陷入一陣沉默。
「長官。」鵬仁頭抬都沒抬。
「嗯?」
「我覺得，把你放在戰場上太浪費了。」
「要不然呢?」我正用夾子夾著棉球，快速的清理著傷口，準備縫線。
「你應該去當搞笑藝人。」
「又來了。上次月影叫我去賣魚丸，現在你這個小小的上尉又在這裡說些543的…數紗布啦。」

(作者小編：執行手術前，會確認紗布有幾塊，直到手術要關肚子時會在確認一次到底紗布有沒有到齊。要是紗布殘留在體內，會造成高燒以及感染。要是紗布沒有到齊…那當然趕快找阿!!)

「到齊啦，OK。」鵬仁的眼睛瞇成一條線，被口罩蓋著的嘴露出笑容。
「那關肚子吧，等等就交給藥物治療了。」
「嗯。」鵬仁又將那台迷你型縫線器架了起來，並將縫合程度轉到了「精密」。

2000.虹口空軍基地，中華民國空軍，平川野中校。
「要我餵你嗎?」平川野揚了揚手中的青島啤酒，「還是你想自己喝?」
「呃…我寧願自己喝。」憐月那隻還淌著血水的左手無力的放在餐廳裡的鋁桌上，另一手則是將夾在大腿間的易開罐打開。
「嘿，喝慢一點，配可樂喝。你不會想喝的酩酊大醉再上飛機。」Pixy抹了抹沾著啤酒泡沫的嘴唇，「沒電視可看不會無聊吧?」

「來我房間吧，我偷帶了音響。」
「嗚喔，果然是好東西阿。」Pixy催促著平川野，要是有台DVD就更棒了。

「我說阿…真久不見阿。」平川野則是朝著另一個方向，緩緩的說。


2001.虹口空軍基地，中華民國陸軍，飛狐中校。
「是很久不見了。」我停下腳步。
「話說上次你的手被我包成豬腳後…應該好了吧。」我又追問。
「那是4年前的事情吧。早好了。你的醫術似乎毫無進步。」他冷酷的回應。
「是喔，再怎麼說也比你好吧…?」

有意思，許久沒有嗆人了…

「這是…?」他身旁一名上尉拉了拉平川野的衣腳，指著我。
「野生動物，看不出來吧。今天下午才開戰就搞成這樣?」他指了指我渾身是泥的迷彩服。
「是囉，自認醫術比人強，那就來比比看吧。」我輕笑一聲，將頭轉向那名上尉，「上尉?」

「是，長官?」
「幫我拿三罐啤酒。給你的陸軍同袍。」我指了指自己以及身後的兩位軍官。
「我先問吧…這種傷怎麼治?」平川野拉起另一名留著白色長髮的飛官的手，那名飛官則是痛的哇哇大叫。

「唉唷，你給誰處理的?」
職業病又發作了，我不自覺的走上前，捧起那隻滴著血水的左手臂。
「尺骨骨折，彈孔偏饒骨側，似乎不太妙。」我喃喃自語。
「手指能動嗎?有感覺嗎?」我將頭抬了起來，問著那名飛官。
「不行；沒有。」
「很好。傳說中的正中神經叢斷裂加上肌腱也爆了。」我轉頭看向平川野。

「幹、幹嘛?」平川野愣愣的看著我。
「你這個隊長是怎麼當的阿…身為男人…連自己的隊友都保護不了，天阿，真是糟糕阿…」我用輕柔的聲音說著，露出了「自認慈祥」的微笑。
「你…你別欺人太甚，你甚至連為什麼自己嘴巴會這麼長都不清楚吧。修諾斯他們還比較像人耶，叫你野生動物不為過吧?」

這就是他所謂的「反擊」?
我只能說他今天沒有台階下了。
「這個嘛…」我一邊將左手按住那名飛官的手，一邊吐槽，「這個部分就是SNP的問題了。」

白光自手中流瀉，我感覺的左手手心陣陣發燙。

「我不期望你能知道啦，中校。」我用戲謔的口氣，頭也不回的說著，「SNP就是單一核酸多樣性，譬如說一個ACGGTA的敘列中，有一種SNP的形式是ACGGGA。」

還有，還有!!
腦袋中猶如岩漿般噴出「追!!」、「捕捉!!」、「吃掉!!」這種奇怪的念頭，雖然這應該是上戰場才有的想法，不過我還是繼續噴出一大串字。
「這…」
「天阿，你不知道嗎?這很基本耶~!!人類大約有30000個基因，其中SNP約為1%，也就是說有300個可以控制你身體資訊的各種基因；斯巴達戰士是比較多啦，約35000個基因，不過基本上比例是一樣的，所以…嗯哼、嗯哼…」

我故意清了一下喉嚨，身後的鵬仁已經快笑死了。
我將手拉離傷口，那名飛官的肌腱以及神經應該修復了，骨骼部分，我無能為力。

「還有關於限制脢，可以有效的檢驗SNP，也就是所謂的電泳…這邊建議使用微量滴管，可以有效的微調你所需要的劑量…靜置於橫溫槽達到1小時後，加入98%蔗糖溶液，可以開始電泳…再過大約15分鐘以後…可以放到…含Cridecal的橘色溶液下清洗，也就是說不能碰觸…接著用UV就可以知道實驗成果…」

「呃…」平川野似乎很努力的想要了解到底我在說些什麼。
「所以!!」我用食指指向他，「在你更正別人前，先想辦法充實自己吧!!傳聞只要找到林忠毅耳朵的毛，失去的幸福就會找回來!!」

隨後自己以及後面兩位醫官狂笑。
雖然我也不是很懂自己在說些什麼，不過總有一天我會懂。
自己懂的時候，恐怕也會覺得自己很幼稚吧。
不過，我仍期望能夠活到那一天，即使是死撐到那一天也願意。


2010.虹口空軍基地，中華民國空軍，平川野中校。
「呃…」平川野張大了嘴，看著走出餐廳仍在狂笑的三人。
「去你的房間吧。」憐月甩動著已經毫無痛楚的左手，「他，那隻狐狸，到底是誰?」
「代號幾號阿?」Pixy看著憐月的左手，心中的震撼自然不在話下，「你有受過傷嗎…?」
「自己去查資料，實在不想講了。」平川野氣得快要吐血，感覺頭暈腦脹。
「拜託說一下啦，不然明天在你的機屁股放飛彈…」Pixy擅長恐嚇人家，不過恐嚇斯巴達，還是第一回。

「好吧，他的代號好像是039，前中華民國──呃，中國台北的斯巴達戰士，飛狐。」
「那不是金庸的那部小說的名字…?」憐月瞇著眼，淡淡一笑。
「對阿，不知道是不是巧合，你要問就要去問李榮展，當初是他取的代號。」Pixy對於現在的總統的事情還比較了解。

「還有，中校，」Pixy又板起臉，「你要是再說一遍『中國台北』，我保證馬上會把你那張馬臉撕爛。」
Pixy隨後指了指自己左肩的「青天白日滿地紅」。

說罷，Pixy有些生氣地走回自己的寢室。
「你上尉還我上尉阿，不要命啦!!」平川野吼著，卻只聽到空盪的走廊傳來微弱的回音。


2015.寶山上空，日本空軍，松原少佐。
「下面…是友軍嗎?」紫星看著此起彼落的微弱閃光在地面出現，偶有連續的閃光呼嘯而過，卻沒有瞄準他們的炮火。

天色昏暗，是最好的偷襲時機。
他們正按照著作戰計畫進行：轟炸完虹口後，直飛澎湖。

「報告，在5分鐘進入目標區，全體戰鬥人員，便備。」轟炸機隊的中隊長吼著，他不擔心失敗──亦或者是根本不可能失敗。

連續三波，每波各8架左右組成的重轟炸機聯隊，儘管中國的防空再怎麼強，也不可能全部轟光吧?


2020.虹口機場，中華民國空軍，平川野中校。
「嗚──」防空警報在平川野的房間內響起，配合著紅色搖曳的警示燈，巧妙的將懷舊歌手的熱血唱腔給淹沒。
「又來了?」Pixy警覺性頗高，將飛行裝的隱形拉鍊拉至胸口，「不管是啥，總之趕快迎戰!!」
「嗯，趕快!!」憐月也站起身來，一把將音響關掉。


2022.虹口機場，中華民國空軍，Pixy上尉。
「快快快，中校，叫你的軍械士空優掛載!!」Pixy吼著，「絕對是從空中來，陸軍那票傢伙不可能失守這麼快!!」
「廢話，」無線電中傳來陣陣雜訊聲，不過仍然可以清楚聽到傳來的內容，「我先上，你們兩個掩護我。」

三架戰機在陣陣對空炮火中緩緩的朝跑到前進。
「日軍來襲、日軍來襲!!」無線電傳來陣陣呼救聲，研判應該是來自哨站。

又是一陣令人惱怒的螺旋槳聲，一輛正疾駛而過的的吉普車就這麼被炸彈的威力掀翻，由Pixy座機頂翻了過去。
「媽的，好險!!」Pixy本來還想多補幾句髒話，咒罵打中機身的碎片，不過這些髒話始終沒罵出口。

「快啊…快啊…」
「日機臨空，重轟炸機7架為聯隊，有4架戰鬥機護航；重複，日軍4戰鬥機7轟炸機臨空，所有人員，做好防空準備!!」

前一波緊急升空的一架國軍戰機猶如流星般拖著尾焰往西方墜落。
「上海三毀了，戰狼，快點!!」塔台傳來陣陣催促聲。
「知道了，IFF開啟、巨神之刃開啟，準備升空!!」平川野手忙腳亂的操作著美國進口的戰機；要是操作IDF鳳凰戰機，他的速度可以加快3秒；殲17的話，更可以將開啟機械的時間再縮短兩秒。

此時，三架全黑的戰機已經緩緩轉向跑道。
「平川野中校，起飛!!」塔台的無線電傳來陣陣的機槍聲以及螺旋槳的吼叫聲。

平川野粗暴的將位於左手的引擎操控桿向前一推。
「引擎，全開!!」

一架黑色的戰機率先滑了出去，在筆直卻危險的跑道上行等加速度運動。
平川野的視線抖動著，當他看到SPD顯示為100時，瞬間將機鼻往上一拉。

戰機凌空。
緊跟在黑色戰機後300公尺的，是中華民國，人稱Pixy的空戰鬼才、以及前中華人民共和國的神龍戰士──憐月。

「戰狼，高度限制解除，保衛我們的基地──!!」塔台又吼著。
「平川野，接戰。」
「Pixy，接戰!!」
「憐月，接戰。」

三架戰機收起起落架，頗有默契的朝著基地上空2000呎的日機飛去。


2027.虹口空軍基地，日本木更津航空隊，松原少佐。
「發現機影，未確認機型、黑色塗裝、速度亟快，小心!!」忠勝吼著，松原則是不悅的咂舌。
「是螺旋槳動力嗎?完全聽不到聲音!!」紫星緊張的問道。
「馬鹿，快找!!」「蒼穹雪王」表示。
「好吧，散開。」松原吼著，四架日機朝著不同方向飛去。

(作者小編：上次有說不懂「馬鹿」的意思。其實「馬鹿野郎」就是日本髒話…BaGaYaLo…笨蛋之意…)


2028.虹口空軍基地，中華民國空軍，平川野中校。
「發現重轟炸機4架，Pixy!!」平川野正以400節的速度衝向2500呎外的重轟炸機隊。

「了解，老大。」Pixy的座機在平川野的右上方掠過，平川野清楚的看到機腹的武器匣艙迅速開啟。
「鎖定完成，MSXLAA，發射。」

4枚戰術核武飛彈從機腹掉出、噴火，筆直衝向目標。
「全體中華民國作戰人員，請將無線電調頻至168~176MHz，準備ECMP干擾。」
「了解。」平川野在欣賞核武毒花時，順手轉了一下無線電頻道。

要知道，要是使用了ECM，等於將日本軍隊這個大巨人的手腳切成一小片一小片，接著被一窩弱小的螞蟻──也就是為數不多的斯巴達戰士以及未來軍隊圍攻致死。

「報告長官，發現中速機影四架、日軍零式、白色塗裝。」Pixy吼道，一個漂亮的側滾，躲過了墜落中的轟炸機殘骸。
「很好，幹掉4架。下次挑兩架射就好，你那是核彈，不是一般飛彈…好嗎?」平川野的表情，肯定是「三條槓」。

「報告，那幾架日機朝著我們由不同方向襲來，要交給地面炮火嗎?」Pixy乖乖繞回他的長官的後方，這是標準的援護動作。
「好吧，就這樣做。」平川野機體轉了180度，機腹朝上，往下飛去。
「叫剛剛在餐廳那個斯巴達出來幫忙，他應該…是步槍手吧，叫他找幾個重機槍手來。」


2032.虹口空軍基地，中華民國陸軍，飛狐中校。
「對不起啦，少校，不過外面很亂，空軍那票傢伙堅持你去幫忙。」
我拉拉雜雜唸完一堆台詞，消除罪惡感後，一針腎上腺素插進手臂靜脈，另一手則是輕輕彈他的人中穴。

呃…這個「輕輕」，好像太重了點。
修諾斯滾在地板上慘叫。

「中校…你一定要這樣搞我就對了…」他知道是我，不過他對於週遭的環境問題，應該是下一句他要問的──「中校，這裡是哪裡?我怎麼了?呃…」他隔著全新迷彩服捂著傷口。

「你被虎兒認定為『嚴重』內出血而送了回來，這裡是虹口空軍基地。目前日機臨空，也就所謂的Under attack，空軍那票傢伙堅持要我幫忙對地炮火部分，」我頓了一下，「你也聽到了吧?」

外面嘈雜的機砲聲、炸彈開花聲、烈火燃燒的轟鳴聲不絕於耳。

「你有帶機槍回來嗎?『聽說』零式的鋼板超薄，連步槍都可以灌。」
「我不記得了。那時很混亂。」
「沒關係…我會幫你的。」
「咦?中校，你有帶步槍?」
「嗯…只有手槍。」
「搞什麼嘛~?」

等等，這是在幹嘛?外面等著我們去支援我們卻在這裡瞎混?

(作者小編：沒錯，這段是來亂的，反映出4-4真的拖了很久…拍謝啦…益")


2035.虹口空軍基地，中華民國空軍，Pixy上尉。
「喂，長官，地面炮火到底好了沒!?」Pixy怒氣沖沖的問著，他現在除了要打下轟炸機外，還要一面牽制那幾架零式戰鬪機。

「好了，還有，語助詞不要那麼多。」一個嘻皮笑臉的聲音傳來。
「你欺人太甚阿你，你這死…」當Pixy正要罵出來時──
「喂，帶日機下來吧。」那個聲音依然用屌兒啷當的口氣說著。


2036.虹口空軍基地，日本空軍，雪天大尉。
雪天只顧著不斷的加快戰機的速度，不過似乎非常吃力才能讓眼前那架番號不確定的黑色戰機維持在機砲的射程範圍內。

突然，那架黑色的戰機往下墜，不過沒有冒出黑煙。
「跟過去看看…」雪天心中想著，將操縱桿往前用力一推。


2037.虹口空軍基地，中華民國陸軍，飛狐中校。
塔台兩旁正熊熊燃燒中的建築物無疑是最好的掩體。
我幾乎強迫性的動員了所有在虹口的戰鬥人員，理由是「俺的官階比你大，不聽話就槍斃」。

手中拿著毫不熟悉的中正式步槍，我們躲在看似完全摧毀的斷垣殘壁後。
已經將機場兩旁燃燒中的建物全數部署好了。
「這裡是Pixy，中校。現在下來了!!」

除了耳機中傳來那名叫Pixy飛官的吼叫聲外，一些背著老式箱型無線電的士兵的話筒也傳出一模一樣的訊息。

名字取的真好，Pixy…妖精。
只期望他的技術真的如同妖精一般，能將日機引誘到火線中了。

「唷──呼──!!」
「轟──!!」
一架全黑的F/A-22伴隨著狂野的吼叫聲衝過火線面前，惹的幾名穿著舊國軍制服的士兵將身子蜷縮的更緊，用手遮住耳朵抵擋爆音。

那我怎麼辦阿…?
我無奈的想著，在掩體後甩甩頭，努力的將那股音爆帶來的暈眩感消除。

「嗡──」
日軍緊跟著進場。

飛機衝進火線，我則是從容不迫的站起身。
「射擊!弟兄們!」我吼著，中正式步槍的金屬覘孔準確的對到了閃著火光的戰鬥機艙罩。

「咚!咚!咚!咚!咚!咚!咚!汀!!」一個手持著二戰時中國超高檔武器──M1 格蘭特步槍的下士將8發子彈全數擊發，最後彈匣蓋上的金屬片輕快的彈了開來。
我則是用力的將槍機一扯，一枚彈殼被我拋的半天高，又極為快速且暴力的將槍機推了回去，隨後再度瞄準。

戰機已經遠離，衝向修諾斯的守區，也代表著在覘孔中的戰機越來越好瞄準。
我靜靜的瞄準那名急速飛行員的胸口。

伴隨著Zb-26德製機槍無力的吼叫聲，漢陽兵工廠造7.92mm中正式步槍的爆音，消逝在空中。

2038.虹口空軍基地，中華民國陸軍，修諾斯少校。
修諾斯用那極為驚人的臂力隻身扛起馬克沁式水冷重機槍，對著已經體無完膚的零式戰鬥機狂掃。

虹口機場的第一起飛跑道已經被完全的破壞，也就是說國軍想要起飛支援顯得極為捉襟見肘，只要飛機一推出機棚一定會被搶先攻擊。

第一跑道的塔台建築群以及兩側的機棚構成一個T型，Pixy剛剛低空掠過跑到後隨即用F/A-22強大的升力硬是在塔台前拉起，不過零式戰鬥機可玩不起這種遊戲。

零式戰鬥機為了追求速度，說實在可謂毫無裝甲。
已經被一隊人馬轟的體無完膚，要是強行爬升，恐怕會先「解體葛屁」。
所以雪天選擇了在塔台前右轉後再行爬升。

不過，他這麼做，只是讓白嫩的機腹暴露在修諾斯的重機槍火線之下。

修諾斯雖然身受「重」(僅被虎兒認定為重傷。)傷，不過他還是強行作戰，士兵除了看他單肩扛起重機槍就嚇傻了之外，更覺得這場伏擊戰贏定了。

所以士氣高昂的吼叫聲蓋過了火花燃燒聲、戰機引擎聲，滾燙的彈殼更是如豪雨般的傾洩而下。
零式戰鬥機彷彿在做困獸之鬥，雖然已經著火，但還是按著原來的方向飛去。


2038.虹口空軍基地，日本木更津航空隊，雪天大尉。
「嗚…」雪天駕駛著殘破不堪、顫抖不已的戰機，一手摀著染血的胸口呻吟。
「怎麼可以就這樣死了!!」他想著，不過戰機的高度開始慢慢下跌。

「沒事、沒事吧?」隊友吼著。
「第一跑道部分有埋伏…別去。」他用絕望的聲音說著，「我恐怕要死在這裡了。」
「不會!!你不會死的!!你是蒼穹雪王耶!!」松原吼著，聲音中充滿不捨，「你…可以不用那麼拼，不用那麼賣命!!你要是…要是陣亡了，我們都不會好過!!你先回航到澎湖!!」

雪天嘆了口氣，不過此舉卻引發了他劇烈的咳嗽，血霧染紅了儀表板以及各式按鈕。
「你聽著，酒狐少佐。雖然我們這個小隊才成立一年不到，不過你們都很照顧我…我也盡力的不讓你們失望，咳、咳…」雪天將操縱桿緩緩的轉向右方，他可以看到曳光彈仍源源不絕的由機身旁掠過。

「你做的很好、很好…」松援用不捨又失望的口氣說著，就像媽媽哄著小孩一般，不過卻被雪天無情的打斷。
「我這裡還有一顆2000磅炸彈。我要用最光榮的方式結束自己的生命!!」
「零式怎麼可能掛那麼重的…?不，人生還有希望!!」松原吼著。

不過換來的，只是雪天無奈又惱怒的將無線電關閉。


2039.虹口空軍基地，中華民國陸軍，飛狐中校。
「快點，閃!!跳樓!!那個鬼子要衝下來了!!」我將中正式步槍一摔，直接從3樓高的機棚往下跳。

我彷彿聽的見那名日本飛官的嘆息聲。
雙腳在毫無武器負重的狀況下其實是可以承受從5樓摔下的衝擊力，不過我沒有想到…還是很痛。

「神之速!!」心中默念著，我開始拔腿衝過跑道，那票士兵死定了、死定了!!
我懊惱的想著，又下了個錯誤決策，原本希望Pixy再帶一架來，才沒有及時收兵!!

身邊傳來子彈風切聲、跑道上土石碎裂聲、沙土落地的嘩啦聲以及自己急促的心跳聲。
真他媽的死妖怪，都要搞神風了還不放過我!!

前面的沙包堆!!沒錯!!

我在沙包堆前7、8公尺，用力一躍。


2039.虹口空軍基地.日本木更津航空隊.雪天大尉
「日本國萬歲，東亞共榮圈萬歲!!我的生命，將如櫻花一般凜然飄落!!」雪天閉起眼想著，殘破不堪的戰機衝向敵軍最多的伏擊區。

「必死!!」他竭盡全力將肺中的空氣全都吼了出來。

轟!!


2039.虹口空軍基地.日本木更津航空隊.松原少佐。
「雪天──!!」松原吼著，不相信自己的隊友就這麼化為火球。

不過現在可不是瞻仰儀容的好時機。
「嗖──」
「轟──」兩架全黑的戰機掠過了他的座艙，他的戰機著實一震。

「馬…馬鹿…!!」他看著完全黯淡下來的儀表版，所有的燈泡號誌全在射出璀璨的光芒後爆裂。

戰機的機鼻往下摔，他…他不想死!!


2040.虹口空軍基地.中華民國空軍.憐月上尉。
憐月回首望著往下墜落的日軍隊長機，沒有一架二戰的軍機在不到10呎的距離被電磁脈衝掃過後還能存活的。

「第一波敵轟炸機機完全擊墜。」平川野通報著小隊員們，「可以聊一下天。」
「長官、長官，第二波敵機由基地東南方闖入!!已經開始投彈了，二、三跑道被破壞，整個機場只剩下第四戰備道!!現在情況很緊急；重複，很緊哇──」

隨即塔台沒有任何的訊息。

「塔台、塔台!!回答阿!!」Pixy大吼著，這時的他也歸隊了。
「可惡…好，我要指派一項新任務，保衛虹口空軍基地的第四戰備道不被破壞，了解嗎?呈攻擊隊形散開!!」

三架戰機一齊掠過滿是火焰的基地上方。
這時──

「嘿，你看7號機棚，是誰把另一架戰機開出來的!?」Pixy發出疑問。
「真的耶──」他的隊長表示。

「這裡是獨，斯巴達077，我要起飛了!!」那個飛官似乎知道了他們的疑惑，簡單明瞭的回答，口氣中仍充滿著緊張。
「媽的，你連教練機都沒開過吧!!你算哪根蔥?」Pixy質問著，態度火爆。
「已經沒有時間了，獨，我們掩護你。」憐月隨後徵求他的隊長的同意。

「嗯，主要任務更新，掩護友軍起飛。」平川野吼著，聲音中充滿魄力。
「了解，我馬上來。」獨還是用那緊張且稚氣的口吻說道。

隨著戰狼接近敵方，無線電還未被干擾的頻道雙方都可以聽的見。
「可惡、可惡，不能讓另一架敵機起飛!!」一個聲音傳進Pixy的耳裡，他對於日語算是有些了解，對於敵軍的通話略知一二。
「那你要失望了!!」當Pixy知道他的通話頻道跟敵軍的幾乎相同後，他用最大的聲音吼了回去，隨後鎖定了編隊而來的4架轟炸機。

「MSXLAA，發射!!」
「未知導航武器發射了，閃避!!閃避!!」

4架轟炸機中，只有1架被擊墜。
「可惡!!」
「看到那架敵機了，不能讓他起飛，瞄準士確認目標完畢，準備投彈!!」
眼尖的Pixy看到一架轟炸機的機腹已經緩緩打開──


2042.虹口空軍基地.中華民國空軍.「獨狼」中尉。
「引擎音一切良好，謝謝維修士…」獨將飛行頭盔的帶子扣上，又將帶子拉了拉，確定自己的眼睛能夠看見頭盔顯示儀。

一架全黑的F/A-22正由機棚滑向唯一可用的4號戰備道。
「快阿…快阿…」頭盔顯示儀顯示離戰備跑道的起點處還有200呎。

「平川野，擊落重轟炸機一架!!」宏亮的吼聲傳來。
「幹，長官，剛剛那架轟炸機真的快殺了那個死菜鳥!!」飛官Pixy吼著，「真有你的!!」

獨心中感謝著那個名為「平川野」的飛官，一邊努力的將所有F/A-22的系統全開。

「武器系統連線，核武魔法射手24枚，FAEB國造青雲油氣彈4枚，一切正常。」
獨慌亂的處理著武器系統、射控系統。

他開始有些後悔了。
一昧的追求戰機的威力而毫無考慮自己所熟悉的機種。

IDF-3鳳凰戰機才是他的專科，F/A-22這種高檔的玩意兒只看過學長操作。
不過騎虎難下了。
拼了。

「雷達系統連線，巨神之刃、IFF正常，開啟EOA，完畢。」他默念著，找到了一個個開關。
戰機就在跑道頭上了…!!

「回來，回來阿!!」一個棕色的身影高速掠過了戰機的前方，很明顯是一名斯巴達戰士。
「中尉，你的專科是IDF，別忘了!!還來的及!!」那個身影用無線電對他吼著，獨在離地5呎高的駕駛艙盯著那個擋在戰機前的棕色身影。

肩上兩顆梅花。
頭上帶著阿格斯系統，手中拿著一把Mk23自動手槍，正對準著他。
再怎麼打量，好像在國防宣導中的CF看過他。

獨真的慌了。
他真的該現在起飛嗎?

「飛狐，讓他去吧!!不要擋住他，我說他可以就可以!!」天空中，一道命令傳來。
「好吧。」眼前的中校讓出了一條路，「就看你的了!!」

「是，長官!!」獨吼著，他的全身彷彿聽到熱血歌曲而顫抖著。
「引擎，全開，這裡是獨，我要起飛了!!」

跑道上，一隻黑色的戰鷹緩緩展翅，緩緩拉高。
「這裡是斯巴達077，代號獨狼，守護我們的天空!!」

----------


## 平川野

哦哦~終於輪到我們空軍發威了啊~果然蒼穹之中我們才是強者啊~

不過話說回來... ...飛狐~!你故意吐嘈我不懂你的專業知識嗎?好歹我高中的是生
物也是全年級前五~你那點話我還是懂的~你那吐嘈絕對是蓄意啊~!蓄意的~!

----------


## Owla

啊啊啊~!!!

熱騰騰的4-4~^^

話說真的有點久......

要開不熟悉的戰機很難吧?@@

修諾斯的傷剛縫合就這樣亂搞......傷口會裂開吧......

我也不想看到他(牠?)的屍體"囧

P.S.目前處於功課未做完的情況= ="

----------


## 虎兒

我還在泥巴堆裡打滾...
在視線極差的叢林內和數不盡的日軍玩[躲貓貓]...

有點擔心KUBI大人...別死啊...
至少撐到我過去幫你屠完那一區的日本兵...

還有,修諾斯和憐月的傷對我來說真的都算是很重的傷,
我還沒被開過那樣子的刀的說...(好像有又好像沒有...)

----------


## 獨

前面看得我真歡樂`V`
後面看得我真緊張`皿`
(啥?)

守護我們的天空,飛吧!(指藍天)
(被巴)

看到後面平川隊長跟飛狐大人的對話後真感動..
真是感謝兩位啊~~(飚淚)

----------


## 白袍狐仙

4-5 Undertaker
2044.虹口空軍基地.中華民國空軍.獨狼中尉。
「這裡是一等空士，獨狼。致所有同袍，飛行高度解除，我將加入戰狼小隊!!」
「這裡是地面代替指揮官，飛狐中校。平川野桑，好好保護他!!」

獨享受著IDF戰機沒有的爬升能力，接到了加入戰狼後的第一個任務──「獨，趕快掩護我的6點鐘方向!!」Pixy吼道，「快點!!」

獨將無線頻道調整了一下，倏的，無數嘈雜的對話聲傳進耳機中。
「機棚全部起火了，消防班，準備滅火!!」
「把軍火庫所有的武器全部般走!!尤其是空戰核武，絕對要保護好!!」
「擊落一架敵機、擊落一架!!」
「飲用水也拿來滅火，快點!!」
「所有人員快點撤出阿!!」
「炸彈就在第9機棚旁開花!!有人倒地，軍醫、軍醫──!!」

獨又回頭望了一下第七機棚。
他不禁嚥下一口口水。
第七機棚也陷入火海中。

他只希望地面的損失可以減少到最少，不過這個願望基本上已經破滅了。
「嗶──」魔法射手已經鎖定了前面一架重轟炸機，獨回過神來，毫不遲疑的扣下，緊接著拉高躲避飛彈爆炸的震波──

「獨，解決一架!!」
「幹的好啦，死菜鳥!!」Pixy從獨的下方高速掠過，他的機身旁瞬間多了四到雲霧。

「MSXLAA，發射!!」那個叫他死菜鳥的飛官又吼著。
「長官，請指示任務!!」獨又問著，巨神之刃上不斷出現紅色的圓點，等著他去擊墜。
「優先擊落轟炸機；重複，優先擊落轟炸機!!」
「了解，長官!!」


2045.虹口空軍基地.中華民國陸軍.修諾斯少校。
「不可思議，這就是獨的初次戰鬥嗎~!?」修諾斯抬起頭來，看著那架有別於全黑塗裝的F/A-22，那是一種亮麗的鐵灰色。

鐵灰色的戰機在蒼穹中翻滾著，雖然轉彎時的反應還是略遜一籌，不過以常人、也就是非軍方的角度來說，這種初次上陣的表現可謂極度的「不正常」。
「靠，飛狐不是說他只會開IDF?F/A-22也蠻順的嘛。」

修諾斯罵了句髒話，又將另一罐30公升的飲用水丟入火場。
「有沒有水管之類的阿…!?」他還是用一貫悠閒的口氣自言自語道，不過心中的怒火卻慢慢燃起。

「我要水管阿!!」


2046.寶山西方2公里，中華民國陸軍，Kubi中校。
月黑風高的夜晚。
人煙稀少的小徑。

但是這條兩側滿是水稻田的小徑，是通往月浦──第二防線的必經要道。
武裝醫療連、火力偵查連混編部隊中，Kubi挑選出約兩個排的斯巴達戰士、參雜著少數的「純種」人類，埋伏在準備收割的水稻田中。殘餘的部隊則是先行開到月浦佈置另一面防線。

一個帶著阿格斯系統的女性狙擊手半蹲在水稻田中，手中墨綠色的狙擊槍在毫無月光的夜晚與水稻成功的融為一體。
日軍嘈雜的喧鬧聲只是加深的她臉上的冷笑。

仔細一看，除了胸前還背著一把國造9mm衝鋒槍外，一對金黃色的三角形耳朵昭示著她並不是人類。

那名狙擊手微笑著扣下扳機…

「轟!!」
「磅!!」

緊接在狙擊槍巨響後的是一輛中戰車油箱爆裂聲。

日軍這才發現，稻田旁閃著兩道黃光──一道是由槍口噴出的閃焰、另一道是閃焰在水面上的倒影。

Kubi右手姆指的指甲在射擊選擇鈕上一抬，調整成全自動模式。
狙擊槍發出了另一種槍聲，敵軍則是在兩側的交叉火網下迅速倒地。

這又是Kubi這支部隊利用地勢的一絕。
利用水田地勢較低、小徑高度較高，除了部隊在水田中較不易被發現外，還能向上射擊而不擔心誤擊另一方的友軍。

也因此，這場遭遇戰中，Kubi明令不准使用手榴彈，就怕有哪個腦殘軍官扔的太用力就毀了…

大約5分鐘的交戰，死傷人數起碼超過200人，絕大部分是日軍。
「停火、停火。」Kubi用無線電吼著，她的阿格斯系統中已經看不到任何的紅色菱形了。
「所有火力偵查連人員，檢查屍體；武裝醫療連，醫治傷者、警戒四周。」

在一旁跟著Kubi的龍影還有大衛這兩名尉官對於Kubi的領導能力已經徹底領教了。
他們的飛狐把他們當作兄弟一般看待，而眼前的代理長官則是把他們當作棋子一般──可能他們戰死了她的嘴角也不會動一下吧!?

到底哪一種比較好?他們也說不出來，不過服從畢竟是軍人的職責，要是Kubi哪天要他們執行不可能成功的自殺任務以取得戰略目的，他們大概也只能怪自己「衰小」了。

「跟上，你們在幹嘛!?再混讓你們吃子彈!!」Kubi對著他們兩人輕聲說道，不過語氣聽起來好像不怎麼文雅。
「呃…是，長官。」龍影趕快跟上，將1.5倍瞄準鏡貼到右眼上，確認構成自己射擊最舒服的姿勢。

Kubi本來冷眼看了龍影一眼，還想補句「再這麼油條到時候把你角拔了做龍角散。」…不過…這些畢竟不是她的部隊，還是客氣點好。
「長官，我們先上。」嵐鷹還有軒轅這兩位排長自告奮勇，首先踏上土堤。

Kubi稍稍微笑一下，不過隨即將微笑化為冷笑。
「嗯，需要武裝醫療連，這樣確認比較快。據說他們有生命整合系統，可以在阿格斯系統上顯示這個人是不是死透了。」嵐鷹還是用帶有客家味的「正港國語」說道。

「嗯，你不要把『花瓶』再唸成『發瓶』就好。」大衛滿臉笑意的走上土堤，「都死透了。」

「等等、還有一個!!」阿格斯系統上突然顯示一個紅色的菱形框，龍影則是反射性的扣下扳機。
「答!!答!!答!!」
慘叫聲劃破天際。
「嗯，他死了。」Kubi冷冷的說道，用滿是污垢的袖子抹去耳朵上沾染的鮮血。

幾名對戰場還無太多了解，在這個加強排中只算「小角色」的新兵，不禁閉起眼，拒絕看著緩緩飄落的血花。
「抱歉…這就是…戰爭。」龍影突然對於自己殺了個士兵感到萬分愧疚。

他又想到了，那名士兵在日本是不是也有小孩、老婆!?那名士兵要不是生在戰時，說不定可以安安分分的當個郵差、銀行行員…

當他的家人收到陸軍寄來的那片陣亡通知書，家中的經濟負擔該由誰來扛?

到底…這場戰爭中，誰是真正被害者、誰又是真正加害者?
「你讓他解脫了…」大衛緩緩的說著，臉上還留著一條條細長的鮮血。
「身為一個軍醫…腦袋卻被迫於自己被改造的軀體而殺了條無辜的生命…」龍影囁嚅著。

「這區搜索完了，我們…走吧。」軒轅冷冷的說道，「別太感情用事。」
龍影還有大衛緩緩的走下土堤，準備走回嵐式裝甲車，龍影又回頭看了一下滿是火光、殘破不堪的土堤。

「唉…」他嘆了口氣，將頭轉了回去，「願你往生西方極樂世界。」他心想著，無力的將頭彎下，避免龍角撞到低矮的車頂。

「飛狐啊…」Kubi坐在前座，將彈匣從步槍中退下，心想著，「你的部下果然跟你一樣心軟呢…」


2100.川砂口西南南方16公里.中華民國陸軍.虎兒中校。
又是場該死的遭遇戰。
「羽，解決一個!!」當虎兒正與7明日軍戰士對峙時，另一支部隊送來這種毫無價值的爛消息。

「卡嘎咧!!」一名日軍戰士耐不住氣，率先衝了上來，嘴裡吼著日語，只見虎兒從容不迫的拔刀…

(作者小編：「卡嘎咧」，「殺阿!!」的日語音譯。之前龍影幹掉的日軍本來也想來段「已跌──」，不過好像太猥褻了點，便在那段完成的2分鐘後改掉。)

被改造過的神經細胞迅速的將眼睛所看到的景象傳遞到腦中，腦子再將平常的訓練動作組合成新的組合技，一氣呵成。

虎兒先是用力一斬，將率先衝來的日軍頭顱削成兩半，右腳則是勾向另一名日軍的鼠蹊部，在那名日軍痛到反應不過來時將他往右邊的方向踢去──

兩名日軍疊在一起，長近一公尺的牙刃同時輕鬆插入兩人的軀體。
「解決三名；還剩四名。」腦中飛快的想著，右手則是瞬間青筋爆露，刀子連著兩名日軍還在掙扎的屍體就這麼被甩到了左邊，兩人的身子順著離心力而飛出刀子，切成兩半。

「死吧。」虎兒左手的MP7-SD，正巧伺候倒成一堆的5名日軍。
憑著極強的臂力(不過似乎沒修諾斯威。)，他輕鬆的將30發子彈全灑在日軍身上，最後再用牙刃補上兩刀。

全部的動作都在7秒之內完成。
「虎兒，解決敵人七名。」他冷酷的說道，繼續雙手分持不同武器朝敵陣奔去。

他迅速的奔過一輛日軍的輕戰車，那輛戰車隨即爆炸。
一般人以為那是用極強大的臂力，做了一次完美的迴旋斬──不過他有更高桿的方法──

衝過戰車的那次轉身──右手揮刀將戰車的油箱挖出一個小洞後──左手再轉身時趁隙塞入一顆手榴彈──整個動作流暢到彷彿看不出來。

「新絕招，成功。解決敵方輕戰車一輛。」他依然用低沉的嗓音說道，平舉的牙刃又將2名急於應戰的日軍頭顱輕易砍下。

在日軍倒地前，他不忘將MP7-SD收回腰間，再用左手扯下士兵胸前的手榴彈。
「敵軍。」他冷靜的衝向那一整票日軍隊伍的最後方。

最後兩名敵人早就料到了入侵者的到來。
日軍步槍獨特的開火聲響徹雲霄，但隨後傳來的是其主人淒厲的慘叫。

「這種子彈就想解決我…根本是癡心妄想…」虎兒先是確認了水藍的顯示螢幕上已經毫無敵蹤後，才將防彈衣上的那兩枚已經被擠成洋菇狀的子彈拉出。
「虎兒，解決敵人4名。本次突襲，解決47人，兩輛輕戰車。所有排級以上單位，行標準報告程序。」

虎兒期望聽到整齊劃一的報告聲，而他的願望也真的實現了。

「這裡是浪人，本步槍排解決敵軍16名、裝甲車1輛，負傷4人、陣亡0人，軍醫協助救治中。」
「這裡是KY，我排7輛輕型載具均已抵達月浦，靜候指揮。」
「這裡是火力支援排的柳楓，幹掉敵人23名、裝甲車3輛、輕戰車1輛，負傷8人、1步槍手陣亡，急需醫療支援。」

虎兒點了點頭，一面將牙刃甩了一圈，將血絲全甩掉。
「修諾斯果然帶兵有方阿…部隊都這麼自動。」他心想著。
「修諾斯麾下的是官兵們，辛苦了。」他用無線電廣域頻道直接向所有士兵回答著，傳回的是幾名士兵欣慰的輕笑以及答謝聲。

「月牙、歐陽…冠瑜，你們呢?」
他緩緩摸了摸胸口塑膠名牌上的血漬…不禁想起胡璉陣亡那一刻的悲壯畫面。

他緩緩的閉起眼，卻總是那個揮之不去的畫面。


1714.川砂口.中華民國陸軍.虎兒中校。
「修諾斯…不要緊吧!!」虎兒胡亂抹了抹臉上的鮮血，跪倒在兩具中槍的軀體旁。
「胡璉，你說話阿!!說話阿!!」虎兒又搖了搖另一具穿著水藍色國軍制服的軀體。

不過除了那具軀體手中握著還冒著瓦斯的C96手槍外，水藍色的制服上也出現許多不規則、碗公大的紅色烙印。

「長…長官…」胡璉的頭緩緩抬了起來，雙眼微開，眼神呆滯的看著眼前的中校。
「撐…撐著點!!」虎兒吼著，原本摟著胡璉的腰的右手突然從腰間抽出衝鋒槍，「可惡，真是一群討債鬼!!」

衝鋒槍的子彈劃過槍口滅音器後連番竄出。
「呀阿!!」
敵軍倒下，虎兒則將視線轉回手中的生命。
「長官…能夠殺死18個鬼子…我已經很滿足了…嘔…」胡璉緩緩說著，突然，一陣反胃，鮮血隨著大片的血塊由他的唇邊流出。

血漬則烙在虎兒的胸口塑膠名牌上。

「對不起…我這個不忠的上尉要先退下戰場了…」
「你說什麼，快點站起來!!」虎兒的眼中的他逐漸模糊，淚光逐漸將他的容貌模糊。

虎兒並非與胡璉很要好。但他卻被胡璉的愛國精神深深感動。
「再見了，長官。」胡璉中了2槍的左手緩緩舉起…隨即無力的垂下。
「胡璉──」

虎兒心中湧起了另一波對於敵軍的怨恨──
「可惡、可惡!!」他吼著，激動的捶打地面。

敵軍再度由後面擁來。
「修諾斯，我絕對不會讓你成為第二個胡璉!!」

虎兒右手抓起了修諾斯贏弱的身軀，左手則是一把將衝鋒槍的金屬瞄準器舉至眼前。


2105. 川砂口西南南方16公里.中華民國陸軍.虎兒中校。
虎兒將刀子緩緩的插回刀鞘，心中卻毫無力氣再聽那些尉官的戰損報告。
他踏出沉重的步伐，緩緩的走過被血染紅的土地、猛烈燃燒中的輕戰車，踩過變形碎裂的彈殼，緩緩走回自己的座車。

「我們…啟程吧。」虎兒緩緩下令。


2110.虹口空軍基地.中華民國空軍.獨狼中尉。
「獨，解決一架敵機!!」有著秀氣面孔──呃…在斯巴達一代中算是比較秀氣的一位空軍飛官，在升空後的15分鐘內，駕駛著毫不熟悉的戰機擊落3架中轟炸機，實屬難能可貴。

「這就是獨的初次飛行嗎!?太不可思議了。」Pixy用極為中肯的語氣問著，甚至還帶有一點敬佩。

不算眼尖的獨看見前方有個黑色的影子掠過，打算再為自己的戰績添上一筆。
「那個…那架重轟炸機投彈了，陸軍弟兄小心!!」他緊張的說著。

鐵灰色戰機在全黑的天空中畫出兩道紫紅色的三角形火柱──希望能盡快趕到那架重轟炸機的位置亡羊補牢。


2113.虹口空軍基地.中華民國陸軍.修諾斯少校。
「快點。把傷患運出去。」修諾斯冷靜的下令，命令身旁幾名士官將被烈焰包圍的生命救出塔台。

其實斯巴達戰士的罩門就是火，好像四隻腳的動物都是這樣吧!?
別以為一代的戰士有多厲害，碰到火可是完全沒轍的。

不過修諾斯可沒有辦法抗拒一道官階比他大的斯巴達戰士所下的命令。
「還有生命。」修諾斯的手指感覺到一位倒地的航空士官長──頸部的動脈還在微微跳動著，他當場把他攔腰抱起。

修諾斯就像抱了兩具肩射武器一樣將兩名已經被濃煙薰昏的地勤人員報出火場。
火場四周傳來陣陣卡賓槍、重機槍以及上空友軍戰績略過天空的尖銳吼叫聲。

「好佳在阿中校，自己跑去打飛機叫我搞這種飛機…!!」修諾斯朝著天空怒吼著，一把將兩個傷員丟入悍馬車。


2117.上海外海.美國海軍陸戰隊.羅特中將。
「所以…你希望這次的行動由兩個小隊共8人組成。」螢幕上，一位身穿中國軍服的上將推了推他的黑色方框眼鏡，撥了撥構成他一貫造型的深紫色及肩長髮。
「沒錯，就是這樣。你們派一隊、我們也是。」另一方，一匹白狼爽快的說道。
「It’s a deal.我這邊喔…那就虎兒、孤狼、Kubi還有…啊，飛狐要不要!?」林忠毅沉思一會兒，做出結論。
「不要，我不喜歡那隻狐狸，似乎不太可靠。」羅特搖搖頭。
「那我再找人。」林忠毅聳聳肩。
「那我們這邊可以派一個班嗎!?」
「隨便，有達成目的就好。」中國方代表爽快的一攤手。

找不到話題。又是沉默的時刻，只有不大穩定的電子螢幕不斷扭曲著林忠毅的臉龐。
「所以你們目標是…摧毀AAG共三架，讓你們的戰狼可以攻擊重戰車連，我們的任務則是在重戰車連被摧毀前竊取資料，沒錯吧!?」羅特緩緩吐出最後的這幾個字。

(作者小編：AAG，Anti-Aircraft Gun，防空機槍。話說很久沒有做補充了，是好事還是壞事!?是大家素質越來越高還是我越來越混咧~!?)

「很好，就是這樣。」林忠毅的那對正三角形耳朵不知道是不是因為心情好，在說完這句話後跳了出來。
「嗯，合作愉快。」羅特閉起眼來，深呼吸了一下。
「謝謝。那麼，這次行動代號就叫『火鳳凰』，如何?」
「聽起來不錯，那我先去吃晚飯了，先斷線啦。」

羅特說罷，順手將閃著綠光的螢幕關了起來，並且收起笑容，對著螢幕吐了吐舌頭，露出「真是噁心」的表情。

「留下必須戰鬥人員。我想要下船打打靶。」羅特對著身旁的少將緩緩說著，這也代表，美國海軍陸戰隊要登岸戰鬥了。


2227.吳淞口離岸700公尺.美國海軍陸戰隊.鴛鴦中士。
「契克，你的右邊!!」鴛鴦蜷縮在掩體後，盡量在被牠的翅膀占滿空間、陰暗的掩體中換彈匣。

要不是多了迷彩服、步槍、開著的手電筒，他這個落魄的樣子真的非常像成人卡通漫畫中被強姦完畢的天使。
「等等，我要重新填裝!!」鴛鴦左方3公尺的百年榕樹下就躲著另一名狼族戰士，正將SCAR-L的藍色彈匣退下，插上另一個黑色的。
在黑夜中，他只能看到契克水藍色的瞳孔閃閃發光。
「換我就對了!!」TNT吼著，「掩蔽!!」他解下腰間的一顆G67破片手榴彈，拔掉插梢。

曳光彈在黑夜中更形明顯，連步槍開火都能製造出長達50公分的火炬。

鴛鴦將步槍抱至胸前，縮的更緊。
契克、熊近乎絕望的看著起身拋出最後希望的TNT。
兩聲慘叫隨著黃色閃光傳來，一具支離破碎的日軍軀體被拋進了美軍的防線，熊將腳上的軍刀擲了過去，確定那個沒有全屍的日軍沒有辦法起身跟他們泡茶。

熊不高興的咂舌，因為沒有丟中。
不過隨後被鴛鴦一連串如鞭炮聲的步槍槍響以及連串的閃焰蓋過。
「長官，拜託你省點子彈!!」TNT在磚牆後轉頭吼著。

「我們回來了!!」利希倫、CY以及凱文在黑暗混亂中，以滑壘的方式滑進Alfa伍的守區。
「凱薩、羅蘭真的沒救了嗎，凱文!?」鴛鴦一邊將一個只剩下5發，也是他最後的5沒步槍彈藥的彈匣插上冒著淡淡白色瓦斯的步槍。

凱文滿是土垢的雙頰還帶著兩絲晶瑩的淚痕。
「別哭了…你哥哥…」稚氣的鴛鴦也不知道如何安慰他的下屬，只是用他右邊的羽翼輕輕拍了拍凱文的背。

「TNT你沒看到嗎!?我在掩護他們回來!!」鴛鴦又吼著，肩窩跳動了一下。
「凱文，你還有彈藥嗎!!」鴛鴦吼著，倒在泥濘中的軍刀映出一票日軍瘋狂的衝了過來。

「這裡是空軍Indigo，所有人員，煩請掩蔽。」鴛鴦的水藍色阿格斯鏡片的右上角跳出一名飛官的影像，隨後前方敵軍所在地瞬間爆裂、火光、土塊、殘肢四處飛散，將黑夜撕出一道疤痕。

4架F/A-22掠過天空。

「不錯嘛!!」TNT吼著。
「話說我們的鴛鴦上校，你在這邊過的怎樣!?」鴛鴦站起身來，回過頭，發現他的直屬長官正看著他。

鴛鴦不太能適應羅特胸口手電筒發出的強光，本能的將手掌朝外擋住光線，不過隨即緩緩放下。
「長官，說實在的，鴛鴦上校從來沒有存在過。」鴛鴦將保險關了起來，露出微笑。
「日軍狀況怎麼樣?」羅特咬著煙斗問著。
「我們幹掉大約200個。」鴛鴦回答，順便皺了皺眉──他不喜歡菸味。
「那你們…?」羅特拿下菸斗，菸斗中還帶有淡淡的紅光。他用濾嘴的地方指了指其他幾名士兵。
「步槍手、火力支援手、特等射手陣亡。」鴛鴦別過頭去，看了凱文一眼。
「那我再撥一對情侶檔加一位特等射手給你們。」羅特用似笑非笑的看著他們。

鴛鴦轉頭看了看四周。
M3A7主戰車兩個頭燈緩緩經過他們，開始布置防線，四周隨著許多G.I.的吼叫聲漸漸熱鬧起來。

(作者小編：GI，美國大兵。)
「怎麼，有新任務啊。」鴛鴦沒勁的問著，凱文則是不停的吸著鼻涕。
「嗯。明天0100開始。任務是活捉一個重戰車連的連長。你們動作必須快一點，因為0200時中國的另一隊SF就要開始破壞AAG，破壞完成之後中國戰狼就會會同Indigo把那個區域翻了過來。」羅特壓低聲音說著，「我會把你用靜音運輸機丟下去。中國那邊好像是用裝甲車直接殺進去吧。」

「那我需要彈藥。」鴛鴦又拍了拍凱文的肩膀。
鴛鴦那個殘破的班在黑暗中緩緩的靠了過來。
羅特則是轉移話題。
「各位校官們，我知道把你們降格為兵級會造成你們許多不方便，不過我心中還是非常敬重你們的。感謝你們對美國的奉獻。」羅特緩緩注視著每個士兵的眼睛。

「不過今天有三個人陣亡，我感到非常遺憾。現在，需要其餘戰鬥人員嗎!?」羅特又問著。
「嗯…大概需要。」TNT吞吞吐吐的說著。
「我想也是阿~」CY還是用一貫的悠閒口氣說著，根本就是修諾斯的美國版。
「嗯，你咧!?」羅特的黃色瞳孔轉向鴛鴦。
「好吧。」鴛鴦堅定的點點頭。

「Roxy、Foxy還有雷歐，你們幾個過來一下。」羅特轉頭，用無線電問著。他真的是熱愛無線電。
「哎呀，看來我們又必須對他們一番調教了呢。」CY說著，眼睛緩緩瞇了起來，「等等需要我幫忙嗎!?」
「呃…那就麻煩你了…」鴛鴦歪著頭，回答。

三名正在閒聊的校官走了過來。
兩名斯巴達二代、一名斯巴達一代。

帶頭那個斯巴達二代戰士率先向羅特敬了禮。
鴛鴦迅速的確認了三名戰士。

先敬禮那位──嗯，女性，約莫25上下，留了頭金髮，中校。手持SCAR-L，想必是步槍手。
接著…另一名男性。約莫30吧。手中Mk77LMG，應該是火力支援手。
最後一位斯巴達一代，手中拿的SCAR-H加裝16倍瞄準鏡，想也知道是特等射手。

鴛鴦想了想…不對耶!!陣亡的凜是一般步槍手，不是特等射手。
他念頭一轉，反正也沒差對不對?多個特等射手反而比較好用。

「嗯…鴛鴦，這位是Roxy。」羅特先是指了指那位女性中校。
「呃…很高興認識你。」鴛鴦猶豫了一下，率先將步槍由左手拿起，空出右手。

那名中校有些不屑的伸出右手，握了握。
「呃…Roxy中校，你是步槍手對吧!?」
「嗯…鴛鴦中士，你的步槍手的缺是…二兵對吧!?」羅特又似笑非笑的看著鴛鴦。
「嗯…嗯。」鴛鴦真的搞不太懂羅特在幹嘛，點了點頭。
「OK，Roxy二兵，記得聽鴛鴦中士的話喔。」羅特眨了一下眼睛，對眼前滿臉錯愕的中校露出微笑。
「等等，這樣就把他給…」一旁另一名斯巴達二代戰士不滿的走了過來，攤了攤手，欲言又止。
「嗯…Foxy一兵，你也是喔。」羅特攆了攆下巴的白毛，指了指他，又是那個頑皮的微笑。
「啥!?等等，這太不可思議了，我…我是少校耶!!」Foxy大吼著。

「長官，那我…二兵吧。」另一個上尉──就是一直沉默的那一位斯巴達一代，走上前緩緩說道。
「不必，雷歐。你…上兵吧。」羅特有些不耐的揮了揮手，「鴛鴦。」他一轉頭。
鴛鴦走上前，眼神中流露的不再是剛剛放鬆的感覺，而是面露兇光，答道：「是。」
「那些人就全權交給你了，好好幹啊。」羅特頭也不回的走了。

鴛鴦轉頭看向三名新進的士兵。
「各位晚安。我在接下來不知道過多久當將是你們的長官。大家要好好相處，有沒有問題?沒有?很好。」鴛鴦自問自答，TNT輕笑一聲，不過隨即被鴛鴦惡狠狠的瞪了一下。

三名士兵…除了雷歐之外，兩個Oxy字輩的情侶檔全都用不屑的眼光斜眼看著鴛鴦。
「你…還只是高中生吧。中士。」Roxy，這個有著標準身材的金髮辣妹，將步槍枕在腦後，緩緩的問道。

那壺不開提那壺。

鴛鴦眉角抽動一下，「看來有人喜歡在天空中的滋味。」他緩緩的說道。
CY快步走了上去，將兩人的領子提了起來。

Roxy、Foxy的雙腳離了地，雙手抓住CY的手腕想要掙脫，穿著大頭皮鞋的雙腳也在空中掙扎著，口裡則是不停吐出髒話。
「校官有什麼了不起，嗄!?我告訴你，雜碎!!自以為在辦公桌前吃餅乾泡咖啡看著錄影帶就有好屌的是不是!!全部都是TBS!!既然來到我這個班，就要有吃苦的打算，了解沒!!」

利希倫無力的看著鴛鴦飆著兩名校官。
他當初也有中校，瞬間變成伍長當然也非常不爽，也被鴛鴦這樣飆過…不過他現在曉得了，鴛鴦的人其實非常Nice，只是他想要快速的掌控全局才出此下策。
不過利希倫倒覺得，這個句子不像疑問句反而像是命令句。

(作者小編：TBS是我們學校外籍老師教的髒話…Totally Bull Shit。)

兩個被降格的軍官無力的被拽在半空中，只有眼神還想做些毫無用處的抵抗。
「所以，」鴛鴦露出勝利的冷笑，「你們這些新人，最好態度給我放低一點。再給我屌兒啷噹，就等著看吧你們!!裝備拿好，準備聽任務簡報了。」

----------


## Owla

嗚= ="

羅特那個家伙在亂搞啊...

隨隨便便亂調別人的軍職

真是可憐了二位oxy字輩的前輩了......=ˇ="

話說4-4和4-5都是在半夜發的呢...還是以前就這樣?

----------


## 平川野

對空對地形式都嚴峻了起來啊,馬還在想從未來調來的兵器打那個時候的小鬼子多
的都有了呢~看來是想太美好了~

我們戰狼又多了位精英啊,看來以後可以在天上稱霸了.

話說馬從來就沒有看明白過飛狐那臭狐狸是怎麽安排時間順序的.

----------


## 獨

精英!精英!戰狼小隊的都是精英!(激動)

越來越緊張了

----------


## 白袍狐仙

4-6 火鳳凰行動-I-接觸!!
2300.虹口空軍基地.中華民國陸軍.飛狐中校。
「很好，你給我聽好。」HUD右上方的林忠毅上將看著我，「你現在給我回到月浦，與你的部隊會合。我要你連同月影、羽、修諾斯的部隊佯攻日軍轉移他們的注意力。記住，只能輸不能贏，務必引他們進入月浦卡的他們動彈不得。」

「呃…可是…虹口這裡怎麼辦?」我抓抓耳朵，問著上將。
「交給戰狼吧。修諾斯會在下一班直升機走。」
「上將，我可以問一個問題嗎?」我一邊壓住軍帽，一邊隨同兩名帶來的軍官走向直升機。
「問吧。」上將手插著腰，老大不爽的問。
「呃…為什麼你不選我參加行動?很久沒有當英雄了。」
「你想聽事實版還是官方版?」他抿著嘴巴輕笑。
「事實版。」
「我問羅特說『要不要找飛狐』，之後他回答『不要，我不喜歡那隻狐狸，似乎不太可靠。』」

這個傢伙，跟他無冤無仇，他是在幹嘛…?

我罵著髒話，重重的踹了直升機一腳。
起落架凹了個大洞。
「呃…什麼事情都沒發生，這種洞很好修。我們上機。」我忘了自己腿力驚人，尷尬的環顧其他幾名直升機上臭臉的軍官，趕緊打圓場。

直升機緩緩起飛，飛向漆黑的天空。
只有儀錶板、陀螺儀以及各式按鈕發出機械式的各種光芒。
我無聊的用指甲摳著皮製座椅上的小破洞，裡面的黃色泡棉已經露了出來。
鵬仁則是用他的羽翼枕著頭打盹。

原本已經消失的師部影像又重新出現，上將這時手中拿了杯緩緩冒煙的咖啡。
「各營長聽令，177輕步兵營陳營長，帶領部隊至月浦西側樹林埋伏；254重裝甲營上官營長，月浦待命準備迎擊日軍；49輕步兵營呂營長，月浦東側埋伏，準備會同陳營長突襲日軍；101機動步兵營王營長，待命，等我指令機降至月浦北側5公里處夾擊；99重步兵營李營長、98輕裝甲營連營長，由川砂口向東北建立防線，務必將敵軍鎖死在川砂口只可移防至月浦而不是羅店；97資戰營李營長，準備至吳淞口與美軍協同作戰並且接回馬修少尉。」

上將頓了一下，「至於94加強營…我有一些特別的命令。」
畫面抖動了一下，切換到營用各別頻道。
「月影、羽、飛狐、修諾斯你們四個連分成若干伍，每伍人數不要超過5人。埋伏在連絡月浦各主要道路之據點、建築上方伏擊，每伍只能配發減量的彈匣。彈藥使用量超過5成馬上撤退、有任何小隊員陣亡也馬上撤退。總之只可退不可進。務必製造出撤退假象，好讓0100的任務能夠順利進行。了解嗎?」

分別跳出月影、羽的影像回答，我也照做。
修諾斯咧?先不管他好了，我現在只想睡覺。

直升機在黑幕中疾飛。我們今晚即將給日軍致命一擊。


2330.月浦北方17公里.中華民國陸軍.飛狐中校。
「發現敵人，先不要射擊。」月影輕聲說著，水藍色的頭髮以及瞳孔在黑暗中更形明顯。一隊日軍，約莫一個排的兵力，正緩緩的靠近一個十字路口。

十字路口的四周都已經布置了我們的人。約莫20餘位、4個伍。
空氣彷彿凝結，窒人的氣氛中，只有日軍裝甲汽車發出的引擎聲以及日軍的喧鬧聲。

「各單位，不要探頭。我會下達射擊指令。」月影看著我，點了點頭。

的確，在這種毫無月光的晚上，阿格斯鏡片所發出的藍光絕對超級明顯。
日軍的先頭部隊已經漸漸通過這個街口…我聽的到。

月影輕巧的探出頭，確認日軍的主力正要漸漸通過，又輕巧的將頭縮了回來。
他拉進嘴邊的耳機，正準備下達射擊指令時…

連串的子彈伴隨著尖銳的槍響射破女兒牆朝著我們湧來，劃破沉默!!

月影中彈，往後倒下。
「可惡，緊急狀況，所有人員，射擊!!」月影爬了起來，馬上撿起身旁的步槍。

我馬上探出頭去，看著阿格斯系統上湧來的紅潮。
熟悉的後座力又從熟悉的槍械上傳來，各種戰況瞬間塞爆無線電網路。
「沒事吧，兄弟?」我問著，將左眼貼近瞄準鏡。
「沒問題，有蟑螂裝甲。」他喘著氣回答。

左手食指猶如痙攣般伸縮、舒張，右手則是死命的穩住護木。
「我幹掉一個，幹掉一個!!」我吼著。
「敵方裝甲載具襲來，需要掩護，快快快!!」在街頭另一端的羽大吼，隨即另一個街角衝出一枚拖著白色長尾的反戰車飛彈，當場將裝甲車降格為一堆破片。

「擊斃一個!!」
「我中彈了、需要軍醫!!」
「沒空!!」我大吼著，將一個空了的彈匣丟至一旁，拔出腰上的第二個彈匣插上。
「嘟嘟嘟、嘟嘟嘟、嘟嘟嘟…」
「他死了，裝甲車後面那個死了!!」
「敵方載具!!」一個緊張的聲音大叫。
「等等，我需要換彈匣!!」
「咚咚咚咚、咚咚、咚咚咚、咚咚咚咚咚咚…」輕機槍怒鳴。
「嗚喔，我中彈了!!流…流血了!!不要!!哇──」一聲淒厲的叫聲傳來。
「Reload, reload!!」有人吼著。
「咻嗚──轟隆!!」
「榴彈發射!!」一慣低沉的聲音由身旁傳出。

月影吼著，一枚流星自他的步槍的榴彈發射器射出，拖著淡淡的白尾…準確擊中對街街角的一間商店，爆出閃亮的黃色火光。

透著青色光芒的夜視十字準心對至一名敵軍士兵的鋼盔上，毫不猶豫的扣下班機。
鋼盔爆裂、三發彈殼由步槍左側拋出、那條可憐蟲則是當場在他早已倒下、成為臨時掩體的同袍後倒下。

之後…下一個目標…
我將眼睛由3倍瞄準鏡上拉離，阿格斯系統上已經沒有任何的紅點。
「停止射擊。」月影還是一慣冷靜的下令。
「各伍伍長，點人頭；羽，你跟飛狐的生命整合系統連線，飛到上面看看，還有沒有活著的敵軍。」

今天沒說什麼話的羽(也是很多節沒出場的羽。)有些不高興的走到前面，嘟著嘴，「你們根本把我當透明人嘛…」

我將生命整合系統跟羽的阿格斯鏡片連上線，他噗噗拍了幾下翅膀後就飛到十字路口的正上空。
「嗯…沒有活人，都死光了，可以撤退。」
「好，那麼各伍回報戰損。」
「49-1-5-2-2伍，負傷2人，陣亡0人，彈藥殘餘59%。」
「49-1-5-3-1伍，負傷0人，陣亡0人，彈藥殘餘17%，多虧火力支援手壓制射擊。」
「49-1-5-1-1伍，負傷3人，陣亡1人，彈藥殘餘32%，急需醫療照護。」

也不管什麼無線電通訊規章，我抓起耳機劈頭就問：「負傷狀況?能否撐回月浦HQ?」
「呃…可以，原則上，沒問題的話。」那個伍長說道，語氣充滿不確定。
「需要用我們的職權方便之處向254裝甲營叫輛輕裝甲車來接他們回去嗎?」我將嘴邊的無線電拉離，問著月影。
「嗯…你是醫官，我不確定他們的傷勢如何，還是要先看再說。」
「那就叫吧，叫U-12直升機好了，我們也要順便補給些彈藥。」我想了想，草草回應。

「隨你便，反正到時候怪罪是怪到我的頭上。」月影聳聳肩，將他的G-36K突擊步槍的射擊選擇鈕調整成保險。
「沒有人這樣答話的吧──?」我覺得這匹野狼的答話習慣真是越來越奇怪了。
「嗯，那麼堅守陣地，等待支援吧?」我起身，順便將褲子拉了拉。

要是沒有S腰帶死命的繫在腰上，我大概跑兩步路就把手槍、彈匣、醫護包通通丟了。

「那你去看看傷兵的情況，我這裡叫直升機。」月影回答，習慣性的推了推眼鏡。
我直接從2樓跳了下去──反正沒差啦。

緩緩的走過街口，一聲聲哀嚎傳進耳裡。
又有事做了。


2340.月浦西南西1公里.中華民國陸軍.修諾斯少校。
「喂喂，掩體挖深一點，你笨蛋啊你，」修諾斯隨後皺著眉頭，不高興的咂舌，「你白癡啊，你這個加州佬?」他連用了兩個髒話，罵著眼前的輕迫砲排排長。

「可是…再挖深恐怕不能做有效的火力支援。」KY聳聳肩，似乎碰到了他人生生平最大的困難似的──到底是安全重要，還是提供友軍火力支援重要?

修諾斯看著眼前來自邁阿密的軍人。他心裡正在狂嘆氣。這個加州佬對於上級交代的命令絕對會不計一切的達成，但是對於上級的命令──他的執行標準就太過苛刻──在西點時，明明是「第三方案」，但他卻可以把目標區搞成「核彈方案」。

他這種「對於命令毫不節制的執行」也出現在其他方面。
幾個禮拜前是修諾斯負責準備宵夜，有一道菜是「排骨蘿蔔湯」。

極為平常的一道菜。白蘿蔔要切成立方體一口可以吞下的大小是眾所皆知的事情。
不過當其他的中校喝到那道湯時，都吃不到白蘿蔔。
只有鍋底有一層如果凍般的白色沉澱物質。
原因何在?

修諾斯命令從沒煮過中國菜的KY將「蘿蔔切碎」，不過當修諾斯弄好湯頭回來準備收蘿蔔時──
「KY，你那是什麼東西?」修諾斯愣愣的問著。
「切碎的蘿蔔，長官。」KY捧起覘板。

修諾斯看著那坨白蘿蔔。
真的是切碎的蘿蔔…已經碎成泥了…
「他媽的──你的那個『核彈方案』又要重演了是不是──?」修諾斯大吼著。

KY滿臉疑惑，卻又極為認真的看著眼前的長官。他大概可以了解什麼是「怒髮衝冠」了。

「預算還剩多少，KY?」修諾斯一隻手捂住額頭，無力的問著。
「報告，美金2.55元，折合中國貨幣50元上下。」
「那就把這盤…碎羅蔔拿去煮吧。沒錢啦!!」，我很想砍了你!!

修諾斯最後那句話總是沒說出口。雖然他真的很想罵。


「長官，到底要怎麼辦?」一句話把他拉回現實。
「那就淺一點好了，我相信日軍沒那個膽敢打到這裡來。」


2350. 月浦北方17公里.中華民國陸軍.月影中校。
「嗚──!!」月影哀嚎了一聲，手中的扳機仍然被死命的拉著。
「掩護我，我在幫你包紮，別動!!」身旁的軍醫叫著。
「媽的，你說說看阿，我們還要固守多久?」月影轉頭吼著。

「又有日軍了，小心!!」羽在瓦礫堆中吼著，他的手臂也中了一顆。
「沒辦法了，呼叫我的部隊要不要?」月影在掩體中躺了下去，將步槍上的彈匣卸下，隨即在塑膠的機件彈跳聲中插好另一個彈匣。

「隨便，我想我是沒有什麼權力。」我靜靜的回答，將步槍抽出。
「我想扔核武槍榴彈。」我又說著，將胸口一個妥善保護好的迷彩色小袋打開，倒出一枚鮮黃色20mm榴彈。
「你…你瘋了!?」
「那你想白白死在這裡嗎?」我對月影用力的吼了回去。

榴彈發射器右側的機匣蓋被我拉下，發射器本體向前滑動，滾出一枚籃色的高爆榴彈彈殼。

羽仍在頑強的還擊，不斷拋出槍機的彈殼灑在這個2樓高的瓦礫堆中。
日軍的叫喊聲不斷傳來，伴隨著是曳光彈互相呼嘯而過的風切聲，這些我習以為的聲音。

不過不同於下午的作戰，我現在感覺孤立無援，手中的戰術核武榴彈是最後的希望。
「填裝好了，羽，哪裡敵軍最多?」我低聲問著。
「你這個方向抬頭後1點鐘的街口最多。對了，你還有藥物嗎?我又他媽的中了兩槍。」他的臉扭曲著，將頭由掩體外縮了回來。

剛剛打了針嗎啡的確讓他冷靜多了，不過中了兩槍應該還是很痛吧?
「先趴好，拜託你們。」我說完這句話，快速站起。

我並沒有將步槍舉至瞄準位置──而是將步槍順勢帶到腰間。
敵人確認，一點鐘方向無誤。

預計擊毀1輛輕戰車、10名以上敵軍。
右手扣下扳機，榴彈由發射器噴出。我則是迅速的趴下。

雖然已經設定了「落定0.75秒引爆」的延時引信，但是被核彈的衝擊波噴到還是不太好玩。
光是核彈所發出的光就能讓你全盲。

「閉起眼睛!!捂起耳朵!!空襲防禦姿勢!!」我吼著，眼睛用力的閉起，將頭埋在雙臂中，耳朵則是被我的兩隻肩膀牢牢的壓著。

雖然我看不到了，不過仍感覺的到核子榴彈爆破時的灼熱、聽的到蕈狀雲擴散、推擠周圍空氣的轟鳴聲。

「很好，快點撤!!」我將頭抬了起來，卻發現阿格斯系統完全當機。

可能是核子脈衝的關係吧──?

「好，有誰知道目前要去哪裡?」羽握住M4-System的上端槍管部分，「我們的指令路徑點全輸入在阿格斯上面，現在他媽的全當了。」
「我也不知道，往南走。看到盟軍後先Reset阿格斯，再重新標定一次。」月影回答──或者是說，吐出這個形同廢話的解答。

「那麼，快撤吧。」我站起身來，「不要看爆心，你會想吐。」
羽乖乖的將頭擺正，「你有什麼證據?」
我聳了聳肩：「看過核戰悻存者，你絕對三天吃不下飯。」

我們三人由2樓跳下，對照了高掛天際的新月方位。
「走吧。」月影單手持槍，用左手指了指前方。

「等等…」羽一聲哀嚎傳來，「可不可以先幫我再打針嗎啡?」
「真拿你沒辦法。」我笑了笑。
「呃…等等，不要用上次的奈米機器人，拜託。」羽想起了幾個禮拜前他淒厲的叫聲，在我拿出一模一樣的藥瓶前制止我。


0040.月浦.中華民國陸軍254重裝甲營.上官正欣營長。
上官營長此時悠閒的坐在國造110式主戰車中，悠閒的抽著煙。
「發現日軍。」此時，身旁的砲手說著，車身微微震動了一下，7.62mm同軸機槍毫不留情的瞄準了日軍的隊伍、上膛。

上官看也不看的擺了擺手，意思是不要射擊。
「等177營、49營全部就位再說。」上官吸了口煙，煙頭的紅色瞬間擴大一倍。

日軍的隊伍其實就在戰車的正前方。
不過配備了最新實戰化光學迷彩、電磁反應裝甲的254重裝甲營，只要輕鬆的將光學迷彩一開，在戰車周圍產生的電磁場就會扭曲光的行進方向，也就是類似「隱形斗篷」的功能。

不過單兵系統還沒有將光學迷彩實戰化，電磁拋太強有可能導致士兵頭暈、噁心。國防部把買單兵光學迷彩系統的錢全拿去進口阿格斯了。

剛剛通過的僅是日軍斥侯──也就是說可以輕易的宰殺他們，不過要是日軍沒有上當掉進陷阱裡，野戰防守對於已經完全佈好陣的254營可完全不吃香。

時間一分一秒的過去。
上官的下顎一鬆，一節短短、還冒著些微白菸的香煙掉落鋼板上，隨即被他的大頭皮鞋採熄。
「要求上將那邊傳輸最近SOLG資料。順便開啟無線電、詢問177還有49營的事情。」
「是，長官。」眼前的士兵扶了一下他的光譜裝甲鋼盔，將無線電戴至耳上。

戰車砲手將旋轉椅轉了90度，與上官一同看著剛剛傳輸進來、顯示在閃著綠光的衛星地圖上。

日軍的主力部隊已經漸漸的進入用虛線標明、閃著白光的月浦鎮中心。
日軍一長串的白點中有個最為璀璨的亮點──那是他們要斬首的目標──整個步兵師的師長──德永。

「等等94步槍營的近距離特種步隊連有一個叫虎兒的，會發起作戰命令。說實在的，那堆94步槍營的真的不是蓋的。」上官憶起他所接收到的詳細作戰命令，「之後掩護他們前往撤離點，那個虎兒，今晚要趕場。」

那個少尉車長將一隻手掛在紅色椅背上轉了過來：「操，那那個連長也真屌阿，可以指揮一堆部隊發起作戰命令?」

上官又斜眼看了少尉一眼，「你不知道，94步槍營有多少個校級軍官?我告訴你好了，他們有8個中校、12個少校以及一票的斯巴達戰士；其中包含了打的最準的一個金髮中校，800公尺0.03EMU的紀錄沒人打的破、還有一個曾經在2057炸了天安門的台灣爆破專家、救過700個重症病患的軍醫、還有一個可以兩手拿起HMG的少校，」上官緩緩的問，「你還想繼續聽嗎?」

砲手、車長以及隨車醫護兵兼副車長全看著上官。
「我告訴你，有一次我到94步槍營營部，看到裡面沒一個人類。裡面有什麼?只有渾身是毛扛槍把的動物!!」上官輕笑兩聲，「還有，他們的300打靶啊…槍根本像是固定在槍架上射擊的一樣，明明打了2個彈匣整張靶紙只有2個彈孔──每個彈匣的子彈落完全一樣。」

那名少尉吹了聲口哨，漫不經心的看了一眼衛星地圖，確認任務還沒開始後，又將頭轉向他的長官。

「要我告訴你們他們今天分散作戰8小時的戰果嗎?」

答案絕對是肯定的。上官環顧四週，緩緩的說出：「他們今天，擊斃敵人1089位，自己陣亡不到20人。」

三人驚呼出來。
「所以，你知道那個虎兒是來真的了吧?」上官用這句話作為結論。

又是沉默的時刻。只有衛星地圖上的成串白點不斷移動。
「什麼時候要上工?」車長驚險的看著兩名日軍步兵斥侯拿著步槍由戰車旁走過。
「快了。叫微波坦克可以開始熱機了，順便加強光學迷彩強度，以便日軍一摸就可以連吭也不吭的就昏倒。」上官說著，眼神中閃爍著「敬業」的閃光。

「這裡是49營，會同177營準備完成，報告虎兒中校，日軍進入獵殺區，準備開始。」
「這裡是254營，日軍已經完全滲透本區。德永已經進入目標區。」上官依樣畫葫蘆的回答。

「很好，謝謝你們。聽到第一聲爆破後開始掩護我們。」一個低沉的嗓音傳來。
上官還挺希望自己有一套阿格斯系統。這樣他就可以看看那個「虎兒」到底長什麼樣子。


0050.月浦.中華民國陸軍.虎兒中校。
薰風習習吹來，日軍剛剛設立完成師本部的旁邊4層地方政府辦公大樓樓頂上，有個人影在新月的照耀下顯的有些搖曳。

「時間差不多了。」虎兒單膝跪在樓頂，對緩緩站起的幾名尉官輕聲說道。

幾名身穿全黑、頭戴著單孔布製的面罩的軍官，左臂上繡有九個字「中華民國憲兵特勤隊」。
「這裡是月影…展開行動。」一個斷斷續續的無線電訊息傳進他的耳裡，「交給我們。」

虎兒點點頭，戴著格鬥手套的大手一揮──所有準備的垂降人員由帆布腿掛雜物袋拿出一支5c.c.的針筒。

上面都有一貫潦草的字寫著：「解毒計」。
虎兒凝視著那根針筒，雙眼一閉，用力插進自己心窩，推出裡面的藥劑。
其餘的尉官照做。

「癱瘓彈，施放。」月影的聲音又出現在無線電裡。
下方的街道在一陣聲光效果十足的爆破後，許多白煙又由巷中冒出。

虎兒拔出那根空了的針筒，隨即有些恐懼的看著自己的心窩。

月光輕輕灑在白煙上，致命又美麗。
「Shee──」虎兒自己跨上了中間那條鋼纜，雙手一抓，滑了下去。

這即將是一次完美的突襲行動。
月影已經算好了師部所會設立的地點，事先埋了重達100公斤的高爆炸藥，飛狐則是將所有武裝醫療連有權使用的肌肉鬆弛劑全塞進了擺放在目標區四周的霧化器。

速效肌肉鬆弛劑會再五秒內讓一個敵人倒下來──要是10分鐘內不急救，高濃度的鬆弛劑會讓你無法自主呼吸而窒息。

幾名黑衣戰士瞬間垂降到了下方，「快快快!!」

剛剛設立的師部位於街角的一處餐廳。
街燈在白煙的籠罩下顯得迷濛，不到一個班的兵力迅速朝著師部推進，朝著路上每一個還在動的倒地日軍射擊。

其中，停放在日軍門口的一輛吉普車，上頭還坐著一個中尉階級的司機。
那名中尉一見事態不妙，立即跳上後座將7.92厘米機槍上膛。

白煙中，驀的衝出約十個身影，那名中尉扣下扳機，成串的彈殼由槍身右側拋出。
那名中尉不慎吸入了緩緩飄來的白煙，肌肉感到無力──不過他還是死命的拉著扳機。

三名位於右翼的敵人倒地，不過──
「幹他媽的死雜碎──」虎兒扣下扳機。
「清除敵軍機槍手，快點突進!!」虎兒吼著。

「這裡是行動組，損失三名尉官。」虎兒急速的大吼著，雙腳則是不斷的奔跑。
約莫五名日軍由店內衝了出來，其中三位都是拿著手槍的高級軍官。

他們愚蠢的大吼，大口大口的吸進白煙，最後在不到三秒內倒地、抽搐。
帶頭衝鋒的憲兵，手中的衝鋒槍輕快的響著，那幾名軍官再也醒不過來。

玻璃落地窗中，還有約莫10餘名日軍軍官，全部瘁不及防，無法應戰。
「掃射!!」虎兒停下，單膝跪倒在地，手中的MP7-SD毫不留情的將大量的子彈傾瀉至不堪一擊的玻璃上。

憲兵們全跪了下來，伴隨著玻璃碎裂落地聲，對著店內所有物品、所有會動的生物掃射。
慘叫傳來，不過他們絲毫不留情，一個彈匣射完、接著另一個…

幾名還未陣亡、全身浴血的軍官試圖找掩蔽還擊，在地上翻滾、無助的爬行。
衝鋒槍彈藥打入店內每一個角落、激起火光，倒地、毫無反應的軍官身上則是又爆出一層層的血霧。
「最後，燃燒彈!!」虎兒吼著。

位於隊伍左側的憲兵用下拋的方式扔出了燒夷彈。
其餘的戰士則是快速的起立，確認的南方之後，快速跑開。
徒留在原地的，只是碎玻璃片、滿地彈殼、屍體以及火光。


0053.月浦.中華民國陸軍254重裝甲營.上官正欣營長。
「行動發起!!」上官吼著，「解除光學迷彩、封鎖各大要道!!」他自己則是與副車手坐上戰車的機槍控制座，試圖控制位於戰車頂的兩架7.62厘米機槍。

停在暗巷中的國造主戰車緩緩的露出了原形──黑色的城市迷彩塗裝越來越清楚、輪廓也越來越細緻──光學迷彩正在解除中。

幾名經過了日軍士兵被嚇倒在地，口中則不停的鬼叫著。
一架機槍伴隨著機械的作動聲，精準、快速的瞄準了他們。

那坦克的機槍上並沒有任何人員操控它。日軍看到的僅是各種機械臂、線路支持著那架機槍。
不等日軍反應，機槍連串的吐出急速的子彈，中彈的日軍飛出幾呎之外。

「全體人員，見敵軍，殺、無、赦。」他又吼著，無線電中傳來如雷的吼叫聲。

國造110式坦克上掛著一面青天白日滿地紅，直挺挺的擋住日軍增援部隊的去路。
「砲手，射擊!!」上官吼著，不等其餘人點頭應答，一枚150mm重砲飛出車外，使車身重重一震。

日軍一輛97式輕坦克當場被掀翻!!
「保持這樣!!」副車長的機槍轉了過去，「營長，其餘的部隊開始行動了嗎?」
上官瞪著攝影機的顯示螢幕，只要覘孔對準敵軍，他馬上扣下開火鈕。

「填裝!!」那個中尉砲手用非常「Man」的姿勢按下了自動填裝鈕，隨後又將眼睛轉回瞄準螢幕。

兩架機槍拼命的左右掃射，在黑夜的襯托下，槍口火焰格外顯眼。


100公尺外──
「快點，戰防槍!!」一名躲在牆腳的日軍下士大吼，兩個穿著卡其色的士兵立即抱了一根他們的最後希望過去。
「真沒想到這裡還有他媽的奇怪部隊，快點架設戰防槍!!」那名下士又吼著。

機槍的彈幕往這裡掃了過來，那名下士馬上將身子縮的更靠近些。
機槍子彈扎實的打在街角建築物的最角落處，磚塊、碎石不斷落下，那名下士連滾帶爬的才能躲過機槍子彈。

兩名士兵合作將反戰車戰防槍的腳架架起，立即瞄準了那戰車的尾部──


100公尺外──
「他媽的，戰防槍!!」副砲手叫著，此時他努力的想將機槍瞄準槍手。
「硿!!」車子輕晃了一下。

「車長，確認裝甲狀況，砲手，送他喪禮禮物!!」上官吼著，仍目不轉睛的操作機槍。
「報告，他們連他媽的反應裝甲都沒貫穿，別說車體受到影響!!」

車內巨大的主砲吊籃轉動了180度。
隨即車子又是一陣劇烈晃動。
「人飛了，人飛了!!填裝!!」砲手大吼。

「這裡是武裝醫療連第一班。不要射擊，我們進入你的射界了。」車內清楚的傳來一陣無線電特有的干擾聲以及如此的訊息，副砲手歡呼了出來。


0055.月浦.中華民國陸軍.飛狐中校。
我左手拉著12.7厘米機槍，右手對著戰車觀測孔敬了一個舉手禮。
大衛駕駛的天蠍式輕型載具從戰車旁駛過，我們前往任務區當中。

「解毒劑都打了沒?」我不安的問著。
「打了。」鵬仁回答。
「打了。」大衛也回答。
「沒打行嗎?」龍影吼著。

「無論如何，沒我的指令絕對不要減速，好像行動組那裡已經有三名傷員了!!」
「了解!!」大衛吼著。

大衛看著方向盤左側的GPS地圖，確認接近目標之中。
「阿格斯系統，開啟!!」我一拍位於鏡片右側的開關，水藍色的螢幕隨著電子IC板的通電聲出現在鏡片上。

「發現日軍!!」鵬仁叫著，他手中的G-36K步槍隨即開火。
我也扣下了車載機槍的扳機。

「龍影，快點射擊阿，快點!!」我吼著，對著遲遲不開所的龍影提出質疑。
「不行…我不能…」
「你不能什麼勁啊!!」我大吼著，機槍又掃平了前方拿著反坦克武器的日軍。
「為什麼，我們一定要殺人!!」他突然大聲的吼了出來。
「那是因為你有這他媽的身體、你投錯了胎、你再不殺人自己就會被幹掉!!」我不假思索的吼著，機槍的槍口仍源源不絕的噴出火光。

毫無後座力的機槍非常好操控，彈殼隨著向下拋殼式的結構開始在車內堆積。
「屋頂上，快點!!」大衛吼著，車子開始遭受猛烈的攻擊。

我向下一蹲，機槍順勢被帶高，屋頂的槍手在淒厲的尖叫後摔落房子。
「叮!!」眼前夾在機槍兩側的防護板中了彈，還好沒有貫穿，只是在防護板後方徒留一個小突起。

「雜碎!!」機槍的曳光彈讓我可以有效的修正彈道──其實有沒有曳光彈都沒差，阿格斯系統上有個小圓點，顯示我的機槍正指向哪裡，只要將小圓點和紅色菱形對準就可以扣下扳機，根本連小學生都會用。

至於躲在掩蔽後的敵軍──只要射出了12.7mm的機槍子彈，還有貫穿不了的道理嗎?

「下個街角要轉彎，抓穩了!!」大衛吼著，眼睛除了注意路況外，還要注意在漆黑一片的車中顯得格外耀眼的衛星地圖。

大衛像個職業賽車手般的迅速踩下煞車──並且將方向盤往左甩。
車子漂亮的甩過轉角，車內傳來龍影的歡呼以及慘叫聲。
「呃…你有練過嗎?真是漂亮!!不過俺頭好痛…」

車身前方湧來了比前一刻還要多上一倍的日軍，礙於視角的問題，我無法射擊。
「小心，要撞上去了!!」大衛吼著。

天蠍式載具的前端引擎部分已經裝有鈦合金的尖刺──所以這部分沒問題。
「等等…我聞到一絲怪味。」龍影在卸下用光的彈匣時說道。
「當然啦，這是肌肉鬆弛劑嗅鹽的味道。看來我們快到了。」我的背朝著車首，機槍仍不斷的射擊車尾的敵軍。

機槍震耳欲聾的子彈發射聲已經幾乎讓我耳鳴，不過有什麼辦法?
耳鳴總比掛了好吧?

「警告──彈藥存量僅剩20%。槍機過熱，需要冷卻。」手中的機槍發出生硬的電腦語音後，隨即鎖住了保險。
「媽的──!!」我用力的捶了一下機槍的防護板，隨即將背上的步槍抽出。

「龍影，日軍輪到在你那邊出現，你要是再不開火就等於想謀殺我們四個人!!」我又將剛的辯論話題拿了出來，右手抓著機槍穩定身體，左手則是單手抓著連同裝備7公斤重的步槍。

「可是長官…」
「不要給我可是!!你我都是醫官，你應該知道我會給你強制打什麼東西!!」我將步槍粗略的架在右手上，當作臨時的瞄準具。

醫官的吵架總是最恐怖的──總是拿藥物來要脅他人。
沒錯，斯巴達戰士最危險的時候就是在於神智不清時──只要注入微量甲醚或是酒精，能夠讓自主意識「恍惚」的話──

斯巴達戰士除了基本辨別敵軍友軍以外，「改造物」的獸性就會完全的在「被改造人」的身上出現。也就是說如果你今天看到一個喝醉的斯巴達倒在路邊，最好的辦法就是打119或是繞道回家。

「嘟嘟嘟!!」步槍輕快的響了三聲，伴隨劇烈的晃動。
我大概創下了史上打的最不準的三發點放──只有一枚打中敵軍，其餘兩枚子彈全部打在牆上。

載具快速的掠過敵軍，前面被「插」的日軍雙手還在揮動、掙扎著，被拖行的慘叫聲令人不忍卒聽。

「大衛，到底快到了沒!?」鵬仁吼著，「我們的彈藥不只是要撐到看到虎兒他們而已，還要掩護他們撤退!!」

天蠍式載具的電子引擎發出兩聲痛苦的吼叫。
「這快要是極限了，我們這引擎又中了7槍，動能輸出只有48%!!」

就在這時──
「有坦克。」用力踩住了煞車，整輛輕型載具轉了90度之後停止，徒留常常的煞車痕。
「現在怎麼辦，連長?」鵬仁轉過頭來，對著我，頗為冷靜的問。

那輛中戰車的砲塔緩緩的轉了過來──
「跑阿!!不然你想死阿!!」我吼著，急忙跳車。


0100.月浦東北東方12公里.日本陸軍重戰車營.渡邊營長。
漫天的星斗，並沒有徒增渡邊對於酒的需求。
他輕啜了陶瓷小碗，將碗裡最後一點清酒吸進喉嚨。

一個帶著鋼盔、身穿卡其色與米黃色相織而成的裝甲上尉走到了渡邊面前。
「晚安。」那個上尉持槍敬了個禮，手心與槍托的撞擊聲煞是響亮。

渡邊回禮，微醉的他臉頰有點泛紅。
「長官，要不要我扶你回帳棚休息?」那名上尉眼神中留露出關切。
「不必，」渡邊瞇起眼，「我想吹吹涼風。讓士兵繼續休息到0300，我們那個時候要出發到月浦支援。」

沉默隨著薰風緩緩吹來。
「是嗎…」上尉皺了皺眉，「那…晚安了。」他緩緩的敬了個禮。
渡邊點頭，漫不經心的應答，「嗯。」

滿天明亮的星空中，一塊小小的黑塊掠過天空，所及之處遮住了漫天星斗。
不過那個黑塊很快的就消失了，令人感覺不到他的存在。

0100.月浦東北東方12公里.4000呎高空.美國海軍陸戰隊.鴛鴦中士。
鴛鴦正在享受著許久沒有經歷，會讓全身無不放鬆，下體也會微微放出快感的HALO跳傘。

不過他並不在意身理上的享受。

「兄弟們，武器保險解除。我假設你們在運輸機上消音器都套好了、彈匣、S腰帶都掛好了。要是有人不慎走散，就在完成份內工作後往107度方向強行撤退，會碰到中國97資戰營的部隊。找到他們，我們的任務就算完成。記住，仗還能再打，命要先保住。忘記榮譽、忘記獎章、只求生存!!我們是什麼!?」

「斯巴達!!」在黑夜的掩護下，一聲怒吼隨風散去，只留下迫切的危機。

----------


## Owla

看完了這次的4-6後~忽然想到...

把這篇介紹給學校的教官們看會怎樣呢?@@

因為除去獸人和兩岸一統的部份的話(此為站在教官立場發言)

這實在是一篇不可多得的超好看戰爭小說啊!!!

劇情.人物的生動不說

我想就連其中提到的所有的武器的種類

教官們也都不一定會吧?

不過...希望教官看了之後不會先斃了我再說= ="

----------


## 逆

> 三名位於右翼的敵人倒地，不過──
> 「幹他媽的死雜碎──」虎兒扣下扳機。
> 「清除敵軍機槍手，快點突進!!」虎兒吼著。
> 
> 總覺得這一段可以改成：
> 三名位於右翼的敵人倒地，不過──
> 「幹他媽的死雜碎──」虎兒扣下扳機，大吼道：「清除敵軍機槍手，快點突進!!」
> 
> 另外－－
> 不過他並不在意身生理上的享受。


最近飛狐的錯字率降得相當低，進步很多了XD"
照這種情節發展下去，下一節真的會有大幅度的轉折嗎?拭目以待摟~(燦笑)

----------


## 平川野

錯字的確少了,而且戰爭描寫也純熟起來了,飛狐的文筆進步不小呢~

不過不明白爲什麽要叫火鳳凰行動????

----------


## 白袍狐仙

4-7.火鳳凰行動-II-屬於美國的正義
0100.廟街.中華民國陸軍.林忠毅上將。
林忠毅轉頭看著每個人──其實只有三個人。
Kubi、孤狼，以及另一個看上去有些冷漠的上尉。

那個斯巴達一代上尉，如鐵銹般的紅色眼珠正瞪著上將瞧。
左邊直寫的「WIN」三個英文字幾乎掩蓋的他左邊臉龐。
純白、令人有種不真實感的及肩長髮配上蒼白的面孔，的確跟虎兒的慘白程度有得拼。

「孤狼。」他轉過身去，「你確定這個上尉可以──?」
孤狼搖了搖手中幾乎與衝鋒槍無異的突擊步槍，「絕對可以啦。」

「可是…可是…這邊的資料，他上場的次數不到30次唷。」林忠毅不安的摸摸下巴，那對可愛的三角形耳朵也不停的擺動著。
「別動。」上將手中的資料散落一地，後腦杓被一把手槍指著。

「你什麼時候…」上將雙手舉高，呈投降姿勢──不過大概沒用──
「喀。」扳機扣下了。


0101.月浦.中華民國陸軍.飛狐中校。
「轟!!」我們四人──武裝醫療連的所有指揮體系，躲在離跳車的街角不遠的一棟民房。

翻滾、著火出現在我們眼前的是天蠍號殘破的車體。
「Damn.」鵬仁頭往下一低，「現在怎麼辦?」
「總有辦法的。」我樂觀的說道，將步槍抵至肩窩。

剛剛要是目測沒錯，伴隨著坦克共有約2個班的士兵，要是加上一些埋伏在暗處的敵軍…嗯…可能有一個排。

「有誰還有高爆反裝甲槍榴彈?我想等等可能還需要一顆。」

我的槍榴彈再一個小時前的遭遇戰已經近乎用光。
「長官，指望你的腿力夠快吧。」1公尺遠的大衛正持槍對著屋外另一側警戒。

屋內是極為普通的擺設──看來應該是一戶貧苦人家。
屋內連個電燈都沒有，只有4片阿格斯鏡片發出的藍綠色螢光。

遠處傳來令人不安的日軍戰車嘈雜的履帶聲。
「把阿格斯關掉，等等幹掉幾個是幾個。躲起來!!」我下令，左手仍拿著步槍、右手對著其他排長指了指可以躲的地方。

屋內頓時一片漆黑。

我背向門口，躲在一張木桌底下，緊張的不敢呼吸。
袖口微微的朝下，左右各四支手術刀伸了出來，緊扣在指間。

「八嘎!!」兩個日本軍跳進屋來，「有沒有看到那幾個人?」
「安全!!」另一個日本兵喊著。
「等等，敵方坦克!!」其中一個日本軍又叫著。
「有沒有戰防槍或火箭…」那名日軍瞬間倒地，咽喉上還插著一把染血的手術刀。

「你!!」另一名日軍轉過頭來，「領死吧…呃!!」
「龍影、大衛、鵬仁，看來援軍來了，打開阿格斯系統，援助戰車部隊!!」我吼著，將左右手一抬，6枚手術刀又隱入袖間。

「不要射擊，中華民國陸軍308師94加強營!!」我蹲下，朝著屋外吼著。
「出來吧，外邊兒已經肅清了，朋友!!」挺著濃厚天津音的聲音傳了出來。

我持槍率先走出屋外，對著剛剛日軍席來的方向警戒，其餘排長也魚貫走出。
「咦?」我轉過頭去，對著援軍發出疑問。
「啥──?」那堆援軍滿臉錯愕的看著我們。

「你們…你們不是254重裝甲營阿?」我右手指著幾名手持中正式7.92厘米的88師中央軍轄下的264輕步兵旅的士兵。

「笑話，這場大家都會記住的仗怎麼能不打呢?我看看…你就是傳說中的『先進戰士』吧?」
「武裝醫療連，飛狐中校。後面是我的幾名尉官。我們目前要趕往行動組的所在位置掩護撤退，不過缺乏重裝備。你們能一起執行任務嗎?」我問著，用槍口指了指前方。
「這個代號取的好耶，比咱土包子想的出來的更有文學素養一些。」

是喔，那說不定被這個計畫一攪和，金庸是因為讀了我的事蹟才把我的名字用進小說。

「俺的榮幸!!我們剛好也要會同其餘部隊掃蕩這區域的鬼子。」德製輕戰車，戰車前方有枚國徽，上面的裝甲兵探出頭來吼著。
「那，我們還等什麼?」鵬仁說道，「快點吧。」
「確定7.92槍管快換包有帶上，我希望等等我們能用7.92彈藥幹爆日軍屁屁。」我吼著，「所有人員，出發!!」我右手往前一揮。

「嗯，蠻有威嚴的喔。」大衛在旁邊笑了笑，「水喔。」


0103.月浦東北東方12公里.美國海軍陸戰隊.鴛鴦中士。
鴛鴦將傘索切斷，經過奈米處理的傘立即服服貼貼的蓋住地面，在黑夜的掩護下，除非採了上去，不然根本不會發覺有異狀。

傘索切斷時順便將他被上的兩條粗麻繩扯了下來，純白的羽翼蹦了出來。
「我以後絕對不會想跟老婆玩SM。」他如是作想著，將水藍色的SCAR-L舉至肩窩。

日軍第11重戰車營散佈在近郊的山坡上。
山坡──942高地頂端的一棟洋房就是營長所在地。
鴛鴦下的第一個命令就是以鴛鴦、利希倫這兩個點作集合行動，最後一方對營地外圍進行佯攻，另一支部隊趁勢殺入──如果順利的話，在渡邊的脖子上插上一針鎮定劑，隨後中國SF的直昇機會把他們接走、另一票以斯巴達戰士為主力的中國SF則是會展開破壞AAG的任務…。

整個計畫聽起來順利到爆。
鴛鴦的阿格斯系統已經盡量將光度調暗，不過在毫無月光的夜晚還是超級明顯。
拜最新的「西洋棋」空降定位系統，鴛鴦的這一伍集合時間並沒有超過30秒。

「這個系統真他媽的準。」契克出現在鴛鴦身後，「咱們什麼時候來場煙火秀?」
「Roxy、Foxy報到。」還是夾雜著不爽的回應口氣，這對新加入的情侶檔從鴛鴦左方集合。

鴛鴦則是揮了揮手，連同最後急忙趕來的TNT一起被帶進了離佯攻發起點最後的集合處。
「這次的任務非常危險，隨時都有可能遭遇日軍99式重戰車的砲襲。」鴛鴦頓了頓，「每人有5顆反裝甲槍榴彈，對付日軍的坦克雖然可以灌爆，但是要掌握快、狠、準才有活命的機會!!我不要一天之內辦兩場他媽的葬禮，更不要有人被俘虜然後照片寄回日本被取笑!!要是有人真的有不測、無法撤退時，引爆自己身上的手榴彈，了解沒!?」鴛鴦的右手抓著槍托頂地的步槍槍管，小聲卻堅定的說。

「其餘資料，我已經輸入了你們的阿格斯系統。現在，對時!!7分鐘後，展開攻擊!!」

所有人將阿格斯統的亮度調暗後，確認了時間無誤後，5個光點消失在毫無光亮的夜晚。


另一方面──。
「全員集合。」利希倫將無線電拉近嘴邊輕聲說道，草叢發出一些聲音後沉寂下來。

利希倫和凱文是這個伍的唯一純種人類，剛剛在天空中大喊「斯巴達」的滋味其實頗爽。不過現在壓力又如同老虎鉗般揪著他不放。
「CY，利用你的聽力，等等確認中士那一伍發起攻擊後立即指揮雷歐發起攻擊，幹掉哨兵!!雷歐，你就留在外部掩護我們進攻，隨時提供最新狀況!!要是20分鐘後我們還沒有出來或是在阿格斯上看到全軍覆沒…不要戀戰，迅速朝107度撤離!!記得射擊時裝上複合滅煙滅聲器!!其他人，等等跟我好好的為下午陣亡的三名可憐蟲補上他媽報復的一擊!!」


0104.虹口空軍基地.中華民國空軍.平川野中校。
斯巴達戰士的精神總是比普通人好。
「他媽的──呵──，今晚還要出任務!!」Pixy雙手揉了揉眼睛，流下被呵欠帶出的淚珠。

平川野略為不爽的看了看眼前的上尉，故意清了清嗓子。
「前台軍的飛官，你這樣是身為一個ACE該有的態度嗎?」他還是用字正腔圓的國語說著，惹得獨尷尬的笑著。
「中校──呵──，我從今早7點起床已經沒有闔眼17小時，又幹掉了三打日軍…我又不是斯巴達，幹!!」Pixy做了如此結論，頭向後仰，好讓自己可以靠著椅背略作休息。

憐月頭也不抬的注視著自己的筆記型電腦，研究待會兒出擊有可能遇到的各種狀況、戰狼應該如何掛載飛彈、如何與陸軍配合的瑣碎問題，只是喃喃的說：「現在敢嗆你的長官，就不怕空中他把IFF關起來對著你的後燃機送上一票子彈?」隨後冷酷的笑了幾聲。

「管他的，我想我大概在跑道上就會睡著吧。」Pixy頭垂著，有氣無力的回應，「天殺的，我需要12小時補眠…」
「我想，簡報結束後你就有1小時的時間，我們也有軍醫留下的腎上腺素。呃…上尉。」獨小心翼翼的說著，不安的將眼神拋向已經開始發出鼾聲的Pixy。

「嗯…我想要濃縮咖啡…」Pixy氣若游絲的回答，隨即發出更大的鼾聲。
「真服了他，」平川野聳聳肩，「獨，把你偉大的同袍先扛到桌上讓他平躺，順便找一台筆電給他當枕頭、一件空軍飛行裝給他當棉被。」

「是，長官。」獨起身，挺胸敬了個禮。
「不必…」Pixy一手緩緩撐起身子，瞇著滿是血絲的雙眼，「平川野桑，感謝厚愛哟…Pixy上尉在這裡給你謝過了…」隨即搖搖晃晃的走向簡報是另一端的摺疊桌。

「嗯…他也挺可憐的。」憐月瞇起眼，用溫柔的口氣說著，「讓他睡一個小時吧。」


0106.月浦.中華民國陸軍武裝醫療連.林嘉辰少尉。
「小胡，去那邊看看!!」一個雙頰削瘦的男子，一手壓著自己的鋼盔，另一隻手伸出強外指揮著自己的下屬，「架起LMG，我幫憲兵處理傷口!!」

一個中士扛起了裝有彈藥箱的T74-II國造輕機槍，眼神中充滿恐懼。

另一個蒼白的面孔制止了他。
「不行，日軍炮火太猛了，你當你藍波阿?要當藍波也輪不到你。」一個低沉的嗓音說著。
「我去。」那個聲音又說，隨即站起身，膝上的關節發出咖咖的聲音。
「中校…」略歪的鋼盔底下發出擔憂的聲音。
「斯巴達戰士永遠不死，你忘了嗎?」虎兒微笑一下，「這是你們的說法；可是，我是神龍戰士喔!!」

林嘉辰放鬆的笑了。

「全體人員，」林嘉辰吞了吞口水，「掩護中校!!」他吼了出來。
吼聲再度的吸引了對峙日軍的炮火，如雨般的子彈再度朝著暗巷襲來。
「3.2.1，掩護射擊!!」林嘉辰對著所有人員吼著，隨即自己在臥倒的狀況下將整支T-96突擊步槍伸出牆外，毫不猶豫的扣下扳機。

T-96步槍發出了怒號，不過在眾多的反擊火力中顯得微不足道。
白色帶黑的身影衝了出去，所即之處濺起了土花，令人不禁捏一把冷汗。

「碰轟轟!!碰轟!!碰轟轟轟!!…」國造輕機槍；對林嘉辰來說在熟悉不過的脆響在20公尺外響起，伴隨著阿格斯系統上紅潮的減少，令所有死守在暗巷中的憲兵特勤隊以及武裝醫療連的一個班的士兵，士氣漸漸高昂了起來。

這就是斯巴達戰士除了戰鬥殺敵外的附屬功能：有效提升同袍的士氣以及作戰效率。

「兄弟們，佔據有利作戰位置，展開反擊!!雖然這不是我們的戰爭，不過我們有權打好它!!」一個連臉上都塗著全黑迷採膏、在暗巷中有良好掩蔽效果的憲兵上尉吼道。
林嘉辰覺得這才是戰爭!!熱血、軍教片中的戰爭!!

眼尖的他發現了街道上擺放的幾部汽車。
「汽車的引擎可以完全擋下子彈…但是被發現的機率很高…」林嘉辰盤算著，「不過相對來說，射擊角也相當廣泛。

「掩護我，我佔據一個更好的位置!!」林嘉辰對著他身旁剛剛準備衝刺的中士吼著，「你要一起來嗎?」

「不行，」那名憲兵上尉單手拿著衝鋒槍，「那個地方太危險了，過去必死無疑。」
「可是我們不能一直被困在這裡!!」
「兄弟，忘了我平時怎麼教你的阿?」一個熟悉的聲音響起。
「中校?」林嘉辰轉過頭去，一張熟悉卻總是帶著輕浮笑容的非人笑臉映入眼簾。

「這時候我沒有交過你嗎?開加速衝過去，催咧!!」
林嘉辰輕笑兩聲，「掩護你!!」
「你說的唷，說話要算話喔。」他的直屬長官眼睛溫柔的瞇起，「交給我吧。」

看著向前奔去的身影，林嘉辰用力的吞了吞口水。
「兄弟們，集火掩護射擊!!」他吼著。

為數不多的步槍──伴隨著一輛破舊的輕坦克的引擎聲，由各式掩體中伸出，全數的希望都寄託再一個又一個拋出的彈殼。


0107.月浦.中華民國陸軍.飛狐中校。
雙腳一提勁，熟悉的麻木感再度由小腿傳了上來。

左右手各夾著4枝手術刀，袖裡還有8枝，共16枝尖銳的純鈦手術刀準備給予敵軍致命一擊。

心中已經盤算好待會兒要攻擊的目標：機槍手、重武器、裝甲車輛，最後才輪的到一般步兵。

G-36E如同古代劍俠背劍般斜掛在背後，只要左手朝右肩後方一抓，步槍就可以輕鬆抽出。
G-36系列步槍還有獨到的設計，那就是彈匣左側以及右側務有簡易的彈匣連結器，在彈匣內部全部填裝的狀況下，強化塑膠連結器可以撐住5個彈匣的重量而不斷裂。

而5乘以28，140發彈藥，對一個一生已經擊發超過7萬發各式彈藥的斯巴達戰士來說，可以在一對多作戰的情況下命中率達75%，也就是說，我可以殲滅105名敵軍。

各式武器開火聲、士兵的哀嚎聲在高速的狀況下，聲波頻率在都勒卜效應的扭曲下變成難解的低沉怒鳴。

雙眼的視線因為高速的前進而逐漸變窄，不時還有竄來的子彈掠過身體，高熱清晰可辯。

就是那裡，開始作戰!!

膝蓋往下一跪，光譜裝甲的護膝發出難聽的摩擦聲，胸口竄上一股熟悉、灼熱的疼痛。
那是劇烈運動後猛然停止動作，胸口發出的抵抗。

左手一由右往左一揮──虎口、食指、中指、無名指依序放開。
三聲慘叫傳來，右手又是用力一揮；此時左手自然下垂，另外四支手術刀登時竄出。

我衝向第三目標──一輛日軍中型98式坦克，瞄準車頂蓋，用力一躍──
「轟!!」

我踏上戰車的砲塔，沒有手術刀的右手死命拉住車頂蓋，不讓慣性把自己拉離目標。
確認穩住之後，左手的手肘用力的敲了一下車頂蓋。

位於雙腳腳踝間的7.92厘米同軸機槍開始同時開火──該死，忘記注意這挺機砲了!!
不過我那條也不會長到腳踝平白無故給機槍打，目前屬於安全狀態。

(作者小編：千萬別想歪!!斯巴達啦!!斯巴達才有的尾巴啦!!)
(作者小編：我承認我來亂…不過自首無罪對不對!?)

身旁的日軍開始聚集，我這個姿勢趴在戰車上隨時都會被狙擊手幹掉。
又用力的一扭左手肘。

「硿!!」奈米處理過的鋼鎢合金護肘發出火花以及巨響。
「KonNiGiWa~!!」我拉開車頂蓋，對著裡面吼著。

(作者小編：需要日文「你好」更進一步的搞笑發音，請參見「終極殺陣2」裡面古柏局長的「空奶擠哇──」。)

隨後，右手朝胸部摸去，拉起了一枚像是閃光彈般布滿空洞的手榴彈。
裡面的車輛成員大驚失色，準備拔出腰間的制式手槍射擊。

插稍被右手拇指拉離，手榴彈開始讀秒。
我獰笑一下，朝車裡用最輕柔的動作拋了下去。
隨後用力的蓋上車頂蓋。

那枚並不是手榴彈，而是鋁熱劑。
手榴彈的爆炸有可能不能成功引爆坦克內的彈藥，不過鋁熱劑的攝氏1500度…

像翻跳箱一般，我由另一邊跳下坦克後，左手一揮、一抽，步槍由背後被拉了出來。

「雜碎們，來吧。」步槍舉至肩窩，我快速的拉了一下G-36E的槍機。


0109.月浦東北東方12公里.美國海軍陸戰隊.雷歐上兵。
「瞄準、瞄準，射擊。」雷歐用近乎耳語的聲音說著，不斷提醒自己該注意些什麼事情。

滅音器噴出一團稍縱即逝的火花，一名日軍哨兵驚訝的看著自己的心臟，在兩秒鐘之後緩緩倒在血泊中。

幾名日軍往後方緊張的張望──鴛鴦所發起的佯攻效果十足，日軍已經被徹底吸引了。

雷歐不急不徐的用左手拉了一下雷明頓M990的槍機，隨後用力推了回去、閉鎖槍膛。
「瞄準…瞄準…」藍色的泡綿墊發出些微的噪音，雷歐此時將瞄準線中央的十字焦點準確的與建議瞄準點、以及一座簡陋輛望台上的日軍機槍手的帽上軍徽。

「噗咻!!」電子滅音器成功的消除了雷明頓最為人詬病的噪音，成功的擊斃敵人。
「日軍他媽的機槍手掛啦，兄弟們。可以了。」雷歐的上半身微微動了一下，胸前的無線電開關壓下後緩緩說著。

突擊的目標是一棟佔地200坪、二層樓高的洋房。
「看來日軍強制趕出了這個富豪…再把它當成HQ…」雷歐說著，繼續氣定神閒的尋找目標。

雷歐緩緩的將槍口往上指，窗簾中有著明顯的人影。
「Good…Bye…」

如同所有的狙擊手，雷歐也將扳機力道調到最適合自己的磅數，以確保在任務中能夠用最自然的姿勢扣下扳機，達到人槍一體、一擊必殺!!

雖然人影不甚清楚，不過雷歐並非準軍事SOG──所以可以對目標區內任何會動的物體展開射擊。

確認窗簾後的影子倒下後，他又不急不徐的拉動槍機，堆入第四發彈藥。
他又稍做了瞄準──美國精確點公司的數位瞄準鏡自動將倍率放大，其所附屬的小型紅外線雷達更是顯示了所有敵軍的位置，並且顯示射距。

雷歐緩緩的看著與阿格斯系統連線、朝著目標區移動的四個藍色框框。
「天父保佑…願您的聖光籠罩我們…使我們不要害怕…」他喃喃的說道。

現在能做的事情，就是繼續趴在這塊泡綿墊上，掩護、等待。


0110. 月浦東北東方12公里.美國海軍陸戰隊.鴛鴦中士。
「我幹掉一個!!」鴛鴦吼著，不過在3輛99式重型坦克的壓制下，這招似乎沒有什麼用。

鴛鴦這一伍所佔據的一處低矮的壕溝此時完全被戰車壓制住，7.92厘米機槍將堆放在壕溝外的沙包一層層的打穿，所能掩護的高度也就越來越狹隘。

「嘟──轟!!」終於，一顆爭氣的槍榴彈準確命中99式戰車的前鋼板，鋼板彥核武所發出的瞬間高溫噴流下被灌爆，化為一團火球。
「媽的，媽的──」鴛鴦身體趴了下來，高熱的子彈帶著耀眼的光芒不斷從沙包堆中竄出，令人捏把冷汗。

「沒有空軍支援嗎!?」一旁，Roxy身中一彈，癱在眼體內喘著氣，步槍上的榴彈發射器還冒著煙，「看來你今天要辦第二次的葬禮了，中士。」
「閉上你他媽的烏鴉嘴，一兵。自己想辦法，別成天指望空軍。」
「不對，還有一張王牌，中國陸軍!!」TNT吼著，隨後拉近耳邊的耳機。


40公尺外──
99式戰車的主砲塔搖向連象徵性反擊都沒有的敵軍所在地──

呼──轟!!

99式坦克瞬間化為一團廢鐵，車上的5名裝甲兵瞬間被炸成肉醬!!
砲彈如鐵雨的掉落、一發一輛坦克準確擊毀。
隨著砲彈的呼嘯而下，各種廢鐵、士兵的殘肢、土塊伴隨著轟隆巨響飛散一地!!


0111.廟街.中華民國陸軍.張祐瑄少校。
「Fire mission complete!!」一個身材矮小、穿著城市偽裝服的少校，迅速的向在作戰情報室中的長官報告最新消息。

空氣中瀰漫著略帶噁心的甜味，不過那個矮小的少校扶了扶鋼盔，似乎非常滿足的深呼吸幾下。

自走砲的砲室打開，大量混有焦味的白煙傾洩而出，瀰漫整個營級的108公厘榴砲陣地。電腦自動裝填系統的螢幕閃著淡淡了綠光，在白煙中顯得迷濛。

「喂──!!有多少敵軍儘管送過來!!」他將突擊步槍由左手換到右手，空出左手壓住通訊鈕，對著長官吼著。

幾個砲兵由駕駛座上跳了下來，伸著懶腰，確定沒有目標要射擊後，又繼續聊起剛剛未完的話題──像是愛車要用哪種引擎改裝、哪個軍官又和哪個軍官全壘打了、大戰幾個回合──你知道的，車、女人、性。

「God damn…I need a vacation…」張祐瑄在帆布板凳上坐了下來，抽出口袋內的打火機以及一包長壽煙，咕噥了一句。


0113.月浦東北東方12公里.美國海軍陸戰隊.利希倫伍長。
「Blash!!」閃光彈在空中爆裂。

凌亂的腳步聲、桌椅器物的翻倒聲以及陣陣滅音器聲──美國海軍陸戰隊的Bravo伍正在努力把今天的主菜搞定。

「凱文，你上!!」利希倫吼著，他正將MP-10老牌衝鋒槍的直立式彈匣卸下，插上另一個。

一旁的凱文聞訊則是迅速的跳了起來，衝向主要目標──因為閃光彈的暫時性眼盲，導致現在雙唇發抖、兩眼無神、拿著日本製南部手槍胡亂射擊的渡邊。

凱文壓低身子、緩緩走向目標，隨即在目標身後由腰間的醫護包抽出預藏的藥品，用力插入渡邊的頸動脈。

「嗚嗚──依…依跌…」語未畢，渡邊癱軟的身子倒在凱文壯碩的雙臂中，腋下剛好被凱文的手肘頂著。

「中國的SF呢?」利希倫問著身旁的CY。
「應該快到了，目標時間本來不是一個小時嗎?怎麼一刻鐘就搞定?」CY兩隻與髮色相同的狐狸耳朵微微垂下，「我們的動作還真他媽的迅速。」

「是喔。」利希倫對著剛把渡邊背上背的凱文使了個眼神，「走吧。」
「早點回去喝啤酒吃培根也好。」CY低聲說道。


0117.月浦.中華民國陸軍.飛狐中校。
「長官，此區已經肅清，請指示新的作戰任務目標。」我將通訊頻道切至師部，問著上將。
「幹的好。目前衛星影像顯示仍有零星日軍反抗之中，我們的袋底戰法獲得出乎意料的效果。我們目前大概一個排的兵力正在開往月浦，ETA 14分鐘。帶著虎兒撐下去，他千萬不能受傷!!我會將會合點的座標標定在你的阿格斯系統上，你現在有權指揮你方圓500公尺內的所有盟軍以達成保護他的任務。」上將下完指令後，馬上將無線電掛斷。
(作者小編：ETA，預定到達時間。)

「這裡是254中裝甲營上官營長，等待您的指揮!!」
「這裡是49輕步兵營，準備行動。」
「177、101步槍營準備完成。」

多謝阿格斯系統內建高達1G的RAM，我將剛剛截收到的衛星影像地圖傳給了所有盟軍。
不過上將送我的還不只這些…

伴隨著傳統旋翼的呼嘯而過──「陸軍254中裝甲營戰搜直昇機代號眼鏡蛇11、12，等待您指揮，長官!!」
「上將!!夠了!!我只是一個中校，我不是一整個作戰實驗室!!」我朝天怒吼著，幾個士兵好奇的把頭轉過來看著我。

不過將錯就錯，能將任務完成就好。嗯…「將錯就錯」這樣用應該合乎語法吧?
「眼鏡蛇11，支援254營的上官營長；眼鏡蛇12，請於VIP上方位置盤旋，確保VIP安全。」
「是，長官。」眼鏡蛇11掉頭離去，剩下一架被漆的全黑的戰搜直昇機，只剩下一個紅色的尾翼燈在黑夜中閃爍。

眼鏡蛇12的行為也真是大膽，料想日軍不可能想到有直昇機這種新武器…

「虎兒，看今天一票大陣仗保護你，有沒有很爽?」我走近他，「走啦，還等什麼?」
「唷──我是富家千金是吧?」
「更正，富家公子。」我加上這句話，隨即把他從磚製台階上拉了起來。

「長官，那是什麼聲音?」一個88D師的士兵──也就是剛剛碰巧遇到的援軍跑過來，指著天空緊張的問。
「自己不會看阿?」我白了他一眼，「等會兒你就知道了，厲害的咧!!」

0128.月浦.中華民國陸軍.飛狐中校。
右手往後一抬。阿格斯系統湧出了大片紅潮，就在前面。
輕戰車的履帶聲嘎然而止。

「發生什麼狀況?」虎兒湊到身後。
「嚴重了。大概一個營的盤據在前面的交叉路口，這邊的地形市無險可手的超級長大馬路。雖然戰情顯示已經開始被包圍，不過看他們的裝備──似乎不惜一戰。」我靠著一堵牆──牆後的700公尺是穿著米黃色制服的傢伙。
「如果繞過去?」虎兒沉思一下，「首要目標並不是殲滅日軍。」
「那你等等上車時他們突然殺出來整輛APC也爛掉不是更嚴重?集合點跟他們的所在地差不到200公尺。」
「那就殺過去吧。」
「廢話，我也知道!!」我怒斥，「別當我白痴啦!!」

不過，你們有必死的決心，大概沒有防空武器吧。
「張祐瑄少校，這裡是飛狐中校!!請求155砲擊，已經標定目標!!第三方案，30枚以上!!」
「眼鏡蛇12，優先摧毀裝甲設施，45秒後發起攻擊!!254裝甲營，目標區域已經標定，請求支援!!49、101營，調派可用兵力，在兩分鐘後開始肅清掃蕩，使用非致命性生物戰劑，了解沒?」

「那麼有威嚴是吧?馬上送過去。」一個充滿嘻哈風味的聲音傳來。

(作者小編：張祐瑄是咱們班上的體育股長…誠如上一句話所言…他連走路看起來都像跳舞…)

窒人的等待。
「WEEE──」15秒後。
「有砲擊!!」目標區的日軍慌張的吼著，淒厲的慘叫聲聽的一清二楚。

200公尺外，遍地開紅花。

「發起攻擊!!重複，發起攻擊!!」我吼著。
「一對多作戰目標確認!!FOX 2!!」漆黑的天空中，突然出現數枚火箭，破空襲向日軍。

隨即就是30MM機砲比巴瑞特反物質狙擊槍還要誇張的悶響成串傳來。
「各位士兵們，帶起防毒面具，佔據有利掩體!!」我率先衝出牆後，準備衝鋒至敵前450公尺的一處沙包掩體。

大概我也是唯一能夠在10秒內做到的。

「砰!!」我在成串日軍子彈熱情的擁護之下摔進了沙包掩體，撞上一個軟綿綿的物體。中央軍的士兵。

身為軍醫──我迅速的撐開他的眼睛──瞳孔擴大。
頸動脈?無。
鼻息?沒有。

他的手仍握著一具發燙的水冷式重機槍。
「…辛苦了。我來完成你的遺志吧。」

我將那名陣亡士兵的手緩緩拉開，自己則是再度的握上還有些許餘溫的重機槍。
現在只能祈禱子彈夠用了。

由於馬克鈊水冷重機槍並沒有登陸在阿格斯系統內，我必須手動進行瞄準。
右手笨拙的拉響了槍機，左眼順著覘孔瞄準了第一批日軍，毫不遲疑的後下扳機。

一梭子彈破空飛出，重機槍槍口產生的槍壓開始濺起砂石。
手臂上的人工肌肉也被震的如贅肉般抖動，極為可怕的後座力開始在身上發酵。

護膝發出尖銳的摩擦聲──我必須用力頂住地面才不至於被震倒。


0128.月浦.中華民國陸軍.虎兒中校。
虎兒這時深深感覺到近距離SF面對遠距的敵人竟是這麼的無力。
手中的MP7-SD衝鋒槍面對200公尺外的目標就已經略顯吃力，更不用說700公尺外的目標。

也因此，在貼近目標前，他需要另一把武器，最好是中正式步槍，夠猛、射程夠遠。
「眼鏡蛇12，請掩護地面作戰人員，我們開始挺進!!」
「了解啦，超級好玩的說!!」

虎兒感到一陣汗顏。

「有膽的士兵們，跟我衝!!咱們今晚一定要把日本鬼子幹的片甲不留!!有幾個人，打幾個人的仗，不顧一切，向裡猛插!!衝阿!!」他突然想起以前一些二戰軍教片是怎麼演的，剛剛好看看這些台詞是不是唬人的。

虎兒率先衝了出去。他驚喜的聽到一陣規模更大的腳步聲。
「喂，中校，武裝醫療連今天除了捧Kubi的場子外，也捧你的唷。」鵬仁提著G-36K迅速追上虎兒，轉過頭去對他說著，眼裡儘是笑。

「是嗎…」虎兒淡淡的說著，右手已經握在位於左腰的刀柄上。
「鵬仁，你這樣說…不對。已經…過了12點了，我們…是昨天…捧Kubi的場子。」另一個氣喘噓噓的聲音傳來。另一側，大衛雖然提著最輕的G36 SMG，但事先天體型的限制，要追上兩名基因戰士還是頗為困難。

一路上，根本就像是震撼訓練──只有槍聲、沒有任何反擊。
日軍據點在第一輪砲擊中就毀了大半，更不消說裝甲部隊被戰搜直昇機用3.44吋火箭狂炸、接著又被三方面的國軍進攻。他們這批人數最少(卻能帶來最多破壞)的部隊，日軍根本不看在眼裡，只想先消滅主要敵人：254重裝甲營的5輛110是國造重型主坦克。

「有誰是特等射手嗎?」虎兒對著身後衝刺中的部隊吼道──不過他覺得答案應該會令他頗為失望。

黑夜中有個光點在天空閃耀著。烈火式戰搜直升機的30MM機砲──仍持續的帶來破壞以及死亡。

配合著馬克鈊水冷式重機槍的怒號，虎兒只想衝上前線去抓起牙刃亂敲一通。
「喂──回來啦!!」左側有個人吼著。虎兒情不自禁的轉過頭去。
「我要保護你的安全讓你一根頭髮都不掉，你卻想衝到前線去?那才是我該做的事情啦!!拿機槍啦，換我帶兵!!行嗎?」那個聲音不悅的說。

「知道啦，再吵把你吃掉。」他老大不爽的轉過身去，走向機槍陣地。
「呿，在你衝進來前拿步槍對你的頭狂扣不就得了。你以為這裡是非洲大草原阿
。」飛狐抓起身邊的裝備，「我叫你過來你再過來。」

他心不甘情不願的拿起還微微冒煙的機槍。


0130.月浦.中華民國陸軍.Kubi中校。
「嵐式裝甲車乘員，下車突擊!!」Kubi眼看前方交火激烈，除了叫那一個排的裝甲車全部找到掩蔽開始支援射擊外，自己還帶著步兵向前衝。

雖說是向前衝，不過Kubi一下車之後馬上找了個最陰暗的角落趴下，架起SR-36狙擊槍。
前方傳來陣陣不尋常的爆炸聲──接著就是幾聲「中國人」特有的慘叫，譬如說「唉唷──」、「痛阿──」。

日軍則是「已跌──」、「亞美跌──」，非常好辨認。
「長官，前方出現自殺炸彈攻擊，需要緊急醫療支援!!」
「隨車軍醫?」
「不行，傷勢太過嚴重，隨車軍醫沒有Atropin、腎上腺素、胸管等全套器具。」

當Kubi還在思索「今晚會不會有武裝醫療連路過」這個問題、一面調整狙擊鏡的倍數時，一個影子提著步槍，在敵軍堆裡左劈右砍…

「說曹操、曹操就到。」Kubi略帶喜色的低語，馬上吼著：「飛狐，你在你那個位置先不要動1秒鐘就好!!」
「啥?」略帶疑惑的聲音傳來。
Kubi迅速的對著幾個身上還有手榴彈的日軍扣下扳機，連發射擊的槍聲致使她有些耳鳴。

「我懂你意思了，感謝支援。」鏡中的那個人影，氣定神閒的換下一個彈匣，隨後繼續緩步搜索剩餘的敵軍。
「你的東方有一名傷患，似乎須要阿托品還有胸管，反正大概是氣胸，手榴彈破片搞的。」
「喔…所以呢?」
「克盡自己的職責阿!!還有，虎兒咧?」
「我後方300公尺。」
「叫他過來，我們要開始第三步行動了。」Kubi在暗處站了起來，將SR-36的鋁製腳架收了起來、彈匣卸了下來、關保險、掛回背上。

0134.月浦東北東方6公里.中華民國陸軍.Kubi中校。
嵐式戰鬥裝甲車上。
「沒問題吧…?」Kubi對著還在校調突擊步槍細節的軍官──逆──也就是在簡報室做勢在林忠毅頭上開上一槍的那個軍官。

逆一拉了G-36C上的槍機，拋殼孔中清楚可見一枚金黃色的步槍子彈已經上膛。
「上膛，關保險，這不用您提醒我。」他緩緩的說，雖然句子中用了個「您」字，但是整體語氣還是超級欠打。

虎兒、Kubi都將閃著淡淡黃光的雙眼頗有默契的轉向逆的直屬長官──孤狼。
「…喂，你們幹麼這樣看我?」他不悅的表示，「這跟『視姦』一模一樣!!」
「我們深感疑問的是，你怎麼交出這種…這麼個性的…尉官?」虎兒單刀直入，命中問題核心。

「天知道。某兩人對於部隊的教法如出一轍…不過有一個連的某個排長就是心軟殺不了人，但是另一連的某個排長…則是騎到某兩個中校上頭。」Kubi說完，不負責的往頭墊上一靠。

換成其餘三人的目光轉向她。
「幹嘛，我有說錯嗎?」
「沒有是沒有。」虎兒撇了撇嘴，將頭轉到另一邊去。

除了靜音引擎以及履帶發出的些許噪音──車內一片沉默，連在前面駕駛的士官也故意東調調儀器、西把弄把弄各種按鈕，裝出一負很認真的樣子，也不願跟幾名校官有眼神上的接觸。

「管他。總之──我會乖一點。」逆賭氣似的低聲吼道。
「這樣還不構成『欠砍』的要件嗎?」對角線傳來強悍的女聲，還伴隨威嚇式的武器上膛聲。

孤狼捏了一把自己的臉，「救命阿…會不會內鬨阿…」


(4-7後記：嗯…拖的太久了。所以這篇的寫作心情非常糟糕。看著巴哈區以及狼版的文章瘋狂下沉，你覺得我會不會有警惕「啊，應該更努力一點」呢?不，完全沒有(違背良心的話)。或許你可能認為「你在搞三小阿!!你的任務就是把小說給我寫好!!」，但是…呃…除了小寫說外，我還要跟廣義角三角函數奮鬥，真的很可怕。不過數學老師看到我寫小說後…「喂，三角函數學好一點，以後打仗不用跟別人拼命，只要躲在後面算砲彈射角就好了!!」，阿哈哈，已經學到只能苦笑了。這篇從頭看到尾發現…「怎麼可能…自己出場太多次了。」如此囧爆的結論，角色出場時間不均寫了4年小說這還是頭一回。下次我會更努力的…還請您繼續支持我這樣一個新人的拙作。)

----------


## 逆

> 我背向門口，躲在一張木桌底下，緊張得不敢呼吸。
> 袖口微微的朝下，左右各四支手術刀伸了出來，緊扣在指間。
> 
> 0103.月浦東北東方12公里.美國海軍陸戰隊.鴛鴦中士。
> 鴛鴦將傘索切斷，經過奈米處理的傘立即服服貼貼的蓋住地面，在黑夜的掩護下，除非踩了上去，不然根本不會發覺有異狀。
> 
> 另一方面── 。
> 「全員集合。」利希倫將無線電拉近嘴邊輕聲說道，草叢發出一些聲音後沉寂下來。
> 
> ...


我還可以再欠扁一點啊~~(被打爛)

是說，寫了20萬+字的新手...?(凝視)

----------


## 平川野

飛狐你說話要厚道啊~寫了二十萬字還叫新手,那馬豈不是聖手書生了?

爲什麽總感覺在你筆下馬越來越"嬌蠻"了,常常說口不對心的話.(雖然現實裏也差
不多是這樣口是心非的"嬌蠻少年"... ...至於什麽叫嬌蠻,自己去網上查吧,不知道就
沒有資格說自己是OTAKU~!)至於憐月,他比你寫的還腹黑~!

總感覺斯巴達在戰鬥中也能分一部分注意力和精力來互相吐嘈呢,雖然這樣是可以
讓硝煙彌漫的戰場裏多一絲人情味,但不知道爲什麽就是覺得怪怪的... ...

KUBI作爲我們大軍的"嬌蠻女王"最近的人氣在下降啊,很難在見到她在戰鬥裏一手
拿"扇子"一手拿手槍快速狙擊敵人的飒爽英姿了,雖然本馬是不怎麽萌這樣的造型
了,不過這樣多少也爲我們廣大卻又本來就不怎麽多的女性獸同志塑造了一位巾帼
不讓須眉的"戰國女將"啊~~(你是認真的還是在吐嘈?)

----------


## 白袍狐仙

> KUBI作爲我們大軍的"嬌蠻女王"最近的人氣在下降啊,很難在見到她在戰鬥裏一手
> 拿"扇子"一手拿手槍快速狙擊敵人的飒爽英姿了,雖然本馬是不怎麽萌這樣的造型
> 了,不過這樣多少也爲我們廣大卻又本來就不怎麽多的女性獸同志塑造了一位巾帼
> 不讓須眉的"戰國女將"啊~~(你是認真的還是在吐嘈?)


那請您老人家期待4-8吧。

以上。(喂!!

----------


## 白袍狐仙

4-8.火鳳凰行動-III-猛虎出擊
先補充一點──在4-7的時候，月影、修諾斯可不是在宿舍裡吃餅乾看電視，N久沒出場的馬修當然也沒有跟日軍泡茶。純粹是欠砍的作者忘記他們的存在，敬請見諒。由於上一場某中校出場過多，所以4-8禁場。


0135.吳淞口.中華民國陸軍.馬修少尉。
「那裡還有一個!!」馬修身旁士官級的資訊士急得大吼，手中的步槍也不斷開火射擊。
「報告，一號天雕預警機被擊落了!!」耳機中響起如此不利的消息。

天雕是中研院所研發的小型戰鬥UAV結晶。可以進行三種空域的掃描、撘載兩具12.7公厘機槍以及一枚魔法射手戰術導彈。

天雕一，是位於來襲日軍方向的低空預警機，理所當然的尋找最適宜的角度、時間瞄準發射。不過日軍也不是省油的燈，天雕一的彈藥都還沒打到一半，就被日軍步槍的集火攻擊所毀，一共只擊斃17名日軍而已。

「調派天雕二中空層支援!!」馬修慌亂的下令，又將已經告罄的彈匣卸了下來，取出腰上的下一個。
「手榴彈!!」資訊士吼著，隨後向後臥倒。

一朵巨大的土花在馬修面前開花，幸好光譜裝甲防彈衣以及頭盔擋下破片。
「可惡…!!」馬修將頭轉了過去，看到一列正在衝鋒的日軍──
「槍手，優先射擊衝鋒中聚集的日軍!!」馬修對著干擾車上的唯一火力──一架榴彈機槍的槍手吼著。

突然，馬修的眼角瞥見的一束耀眼的閃光──
那名榴彈機槍手「砰」的倒向車內。

「狙擊手!!」馬修吼著，「掩護我!!」
僅存的士兵朝各個方向全自動射擊掩護他的長官，而馬修則是將肩膀一貼、密合托腮、吸氣輕吐三分之一，對著閃光的來源扣下三分點放!!

馬修不確定那個目標掛了沒，不過他可以確定的是，還有一票敵軍。
「報告HQ，這裡是第一連第四班!!遭遇強大火力攻擊，請求立即支援!!」馬修轉身鑽入車內，一面拉離同袍滿是鮮血的屍體，一面將手握住榴彈機槍的握把。

「這裡是HQ!!馬上就到，ETA 7分鐘，撐下去!!先頭的FAV的ETA只有30秒，先好好迎接他們!!」
「了解，長官!!」馬修內心不免一陣失望，「還要七分鐘阿…」他想著。

一陣柴油引擎的轟鳴傳來，「報告少尉，我們是97資戰營先頭突擊隊!!等待您的指揮!!」
「水喔，開啟阿格斯系統、優先攻擊敵軍重裝甲的部隊，拜託了!!」馬修用彆扭的台語吼著。事實上，台語(以及其附屬的髒話)可是飛狐、月影、Kubi對罵時的官方語言，與他們相處已經快要一個月的馬修…自然耳濡目染。從「七言絕句」到「語氣超強烈的語助詞」，馬修大概都學的差不多了。

兩輛國造的快速偵防車掠過馬修的身邊，一狗票的機槍彈殼隨著漸行漸遠的偵防車聲在馬修身旁散落一地。


0136.月浦東北東方11公里.中華民國陸軍.Kubi中校。
Kubi將手中自己的進戰武器──閃飛燕向上輕輕一拋，扇子──更正，.22LR口徑的扇子形狀手槍穩穩的被主人接住。

「長官，武器保險可以解除了。目前距離行動發起只剩下500公尺。準備開始囉!!」前面開車的士官隨即對著身後的砲手點了點頭。

嵐式裝甲車使用的是自動炮塔──雖然這項設計在半個世紀以前就有了，也就是2010年的M3裝甲車，不過之後的50年，除了射控系統的進步，自動砲塔還是沒有什麼改變──高爆彈藥配上快速、便宜的APC，絕對是步兵最好的幫手。

行動發起組──一個排的裝甲車將在敵軍陣地前一字排開、同時解除光學迷彩，嚇日軍一大跳。

之後當雙方互幹正火熱的時候，今晚的主角：Kubi中校、虎兒中校、孤狼上尉以及另一個目前表現不佳的顧人怨中尉──逆，即將破壞日軍三架AAG，順便會同陸軍張祐瑄少校的砲兵以及空軍戰狼，把整個日軍營地撤底拆一遍+翻回來。

靜音引擎的聲音停了下來。
隨著射控系統的低語，砲塔旋轉的聲音，行動即將開始。

「行動組，到位。」士官對著師部報告。
「四位SF，靠你們了。」林忠毅上將甚至懶得開啟視訊模式，聲音自四名作戰人員的耳機中發出。

「所有單位，光學迷採解除，火鳳凰行動，展開!!」Kubi吼著。

5輛嵐式裝步車──在黑夜中現行，正在抽煙的兩名裝甲兵見狀大驚失色，正準備爬進99式重戰車──

「BaDaDaDaDa!!」40公厘的榴彈全落在最近的99式重戰車上，當場火光四濺!!

另外兩輛的嵐式裝甲車則是各鎖定了分別在100、150公尺外的日軍坦克，AT-7電子點火式反戰車飛彈伴隨著在黑夜中仍然明顯的白色尾煙竄入戰車600mm厚的前裝甲板，高壓的V型噴流將鋼板鎔成無用的液體，隨後彈頭在戰車內爆炸，秒殺日軍裝甲兵!!

鏈砲、榴彈厚重的發射聲在行動發起處此起彼落，日軍壯大的戰車排間化為阿鼻地獄，未進入載具的裝甲兵四數找掩蔽、逃竄，不過隨即被衝下車的戰鬥步兵全數幹掉，不留活口!!

而就在這時──
4片藍綠色光點，漸漸的消失在夜幕中。


0138月浦東北東方12公里.美國海軍陸戰隊.利希倫伍長。
全自動的六管鏈砲狂響著，利希倫得要用大吼的才能在其身邊100公尺內下達命令。

「CY，帶著戰俘先上，傷患先上!!我跟熊殿後!!」利希倫吼著，「凱文，遲疑什麼，先上直昇機再說!!」隨後轉頭對著軍醫吼著。
利希倫隨即將頭轉向前方，步槍快速的成瞄準姿勢。

當他們將渡邊半拖半拉拖向預定脫離點時，一票日軍先是不知道從那兒竄了出來，徹徹底底的包圍了HQ。先是雷歐一口氣射光了他所有的彈藥，幹掉幾乎與彈藥數量相同的敵人之後，又是羅特緊急送了一架火力充足的運輸直昇機過來。

利希倫一次次扣動鋼製扳機，突擊步槍輕快的槍響與DMR步槍厚重的射擊聲交互輝映。

「幹!!」利希倫身子向右轉了45度，幹掉一個日軍。
右肩膀上流出紅色的血液，漸漸染濕整張美國國旗的臂章。

利希倫只感到一陣劇痛，接著就是強烈麻木傳來。
「正中神經叢…媽的…」利希倫馬上將槍托換至左肩，SF的基本條件──兩手都能操作武器。

右手手指開始不自然的痙欒，無法控制護木，最糟糕的狀況。
「長官，快回來，所有的人員都上了!!」直昇機上的CY吼著，CY手中裝配彈鼓的輕機槍也不斷開火，試圖擊退源源不絕的日軍。

「火箭彈，火箭彈!!」熊大聲吼著，他很清楚若想回家，就得先把那個拿著火箭彈的日軍幹掉。
CY在阿格斯系統上抄收了目標之後，馬上將槍口左轉90度，對著HUD上紅色的點毫無間斷的發揚火力。
「凱文，麻煩將生整連上系統!!」CY大聲的吼著，不過隨即被彈殼落地聲掩蓋。

CY的阿格斯系統的紅點上立即出現一排百分比的數據，顯示這個士兵還需要挨上幾槍才死。
CY明明就看到──主要目標的生命力還有原先的80%，火箭彈遲遲沒有飛來了原因只因為被CY的火力壓制住。

「火神砲手，煩請解決主要目標，我們快點走!!」利希倫在熊的幾步之後跳上直昇機，「快點!!」

直昇機的引擎幾乎摧到最大馬力，迅速的將美國的海軍陸戰隊帶上天空。


200公尺外──
「未確認飛行載具起飛，全體人員，集火射擊!!」日軍殘存的士兵，其中有一名准尉將步槍覘孔對準了直昇機。

那架飛行載具上，仍有一管機砲頑強的反擊掃射，所經之處見起的土花大概有一公尺那麼高。
「反坦克飛彈，發射!!」那名准尉抓起身旁通訊兵的電話型無線電，吼著。
在那名准尉右方約莫100公尺處，一枚拖著紅色火焰的飛行物體破空竄出。

海鷹式直昇機見狀趕緊拉高，在千鈞一髮之際成功迴避。日軍所採用的僅是一般的彈頭，真正會導向的空戰飛彈要1950年才會出現，第一個用空戰飛彈擊落敵方來機的國家就是被共產黨逼到台灣的中華民國。

不過這麼一迴避，海鷹式直昇機的那管僅存的反擊火力失去準頭，所有的各式輕武器襲向直昇機。


直昇機內──
擋風玻璃突然被腥紅色略帶鐵味的液體噴濺。
隨後就是中尉階級的飛官撲倒在儀表板上。
直昇機的操縱桿被往前一壓。

一陣令人心驚的引擎失速聲傳來。
「CY，把操縱趕往上拉，快點，幹!!」利希倫死命的握住艙門邊的握把，用顫抖的聲音下令。只見一頭金髮的斯巴達二代戰士在狹小的機艙中由後面抱住的陣亡的飛官，手上的肌肉線條、青筋暴露。
「副駕駛員，將所有儀表版切到你那裡去，你要代替駕駛員的位置!」利希倫又吼著。

直昇機迅速的被拉了上來，不過高度僅剩下20呎。
金屬外殼中彈的熟悉聲響再度傳來，只不過這次──
「報告，液壓系統失常!!」

美軍海軍陸戰隊編號355的海鷹式運輸直昇機內，只有紅色的各種指示燈焦急的在黑幕中響著。
領軍飛行的是戴耿文中尉──誠如前面所述，已經陣亡了，只剩下另一個菜鳥少尉飛官想要掌控局面。

「長官，怎麼辦?」前座的副駕駛員焦急的吼著，「我們要墜機了!!」
「一號離子引擎離線，尾翼轉速只剩25%!!」
「他媽的，跟我說這些沒用!!」利希倫吼著，「趕快將方向轉到西南西，飛向月浦!!」利希倫吼著。
「為什麼!!」在各種儀表的哀嚎聲中，飛官焦急的問著。

「中國SF在那裡作戰，找到他們一定有救!!快點!!」利希倫的右手此時正被凱文劃開，準備進行急救。
「知道了!!」
「還有，儘快聯絡308師的忠毅‧林上將!!」

黑暗的蒼穹中，海鷹式直昇機掉轉了180度，冒著大量的白煙，朝著反方向搖搖晃晃的飛去。


0140.月浦東北東方11公里.中華民國陸軍.Kubi中校。
靜極了。
彷彿世上只有自己的心跳聲以及呼吸聲。
隨著撥動草叢的沙沙聲，4人小組緩步接近第一架AAG。
Kubi像隻貓般無聲的靠在一棵榕樹上，隨後緩緩的靠著樹蹲低。

「嗯…」她迅速的審視了一下目標區。
AAG-1與AAG-2相隔大概700公尺，之間無任何的掩護，只有半身高的水稻。

Kubi將夜視鏡摘了下來──瞇了瞇眼睛調整焦距。
「大概…一個班。」她低聲盤算。「全自動一次放倒4個就不錯了…要是第二架AAG直接將砲管往下拉變成對地機砲…」Kubi不敢再往下想。

只能…分頭襲擊了。
「確認一下…」Kubi又在阿格斯系統上把衛星地圖叫了出來。

一幅立體的作戰區域圖明顯的匯聚在Kubi眼前1公尺處的半空中，緩緩的旋轉、透著藍色的螢光。

很明顯的，三座AAG近幾一直線排列，與日軍到月浦的連線垂直。
除了現在可見的兩處目標，第三處…

Kubi調整了一下整個合成圖的角度。
「真他…爸的，第三坐在丘陵上。」Kubi又輕敲了一下耳側的阿格斯控制器，立體圖瞬間消失。

「只能分小隊一起解決了…」Kubi想了想，「沒錯，大概就是這樣。」
「虎兒，跟我來；孤狼，帶好逆，你們沿著樹叢繞到可以幹掉AAG-2的射程範圍內，20分鐘後，一起行動!!」

「嗯…我說K姐阿，」虎兒的聲音，「要不要我帶孤狼，你帶另一個?成功率應該比較高。」
「我說虎大哥呀，你想搞內鬨?」Kubi低聲卻惡狠狠的回嘴。

而且是在小隊頻道上。
「呿，我變成野狗了，沒人愛了?」當Kubi聽到這個聲音時，心中更是怒火中燒。
Kubi本想拉近無線電耳機開始跟逆隔空對罵，不過斟酌了一番後還是決定「有容乃大」，從寬看待。
「照我的話去做，別囉唆。」Kubi憤憤的丟下一句，隨即將攬右手中的步槍舉至肩膀，右眼自然的貼到了狙擊鏡上。

阿格斯系統藍色的鏡片在Kubi的操控下，虎兒以及其餘兩位軍官的鏡片上出現橘紅色的導航點。
「真他媽的，離任務發起點還有550公尺…」小隊頻道上，心情不好的逆再度抱怨。


0144.廟街HQ.中華民國陸軍.林忠毅上將。
在近幾25台電腦監控整個308師的動向時，一個中士階級的資訊士快速站了起來，吼著。
「長官，美軍編號355海鷹式直昇機要求緊急通話，現在!!」
「哦?接到擴大音響。」林忠毅原本還做在座位上用手指轉著自己的長髮玩，現在則是一個箭步跳到了中央螢幕前。

「影像資料傳輸中，請稍後。」擴大音響中傳來人工智慧一貫的冷酷嗓音，「連線確認，緩衝處理完成。」
「Maday、Maday!!」一個扭曲的聲音傳來，不過馬上就變的清晰無比，令人感到心慌。

「這裡是美國海軍陸戰隊第14步兵師第7步兵連第二班，利希倫伍長!!我們遭受高密度炮火飽和攻擊，直昇機快毀啦!!上面有今晚的頭要目標!!」

渡邊…那個死渡邊…?
林忠毅如是做想著，腦袋的另一邊卻開始飛快的構思月浦哪些部隊可以馳援。

「資訊士，輸入直昇機各項參數，模擬直昇機會墜毀的地點。通訊士，幫我接羽上尉還有月影中校。」

兩名在電腦前的人員點了點頭，隨即開始與掌中的鍵盤搏鬥。

「媽的，找我要幹啥?」另一個師級專用視訊螢幕的左半邊出現了一個男子。背後的純白色羽翼占掉了整個螢幕一半以上的面積。
「羽，你帶領你的所有部隊，準備展開另一個緊急任務。」林忠毅揮了揮手，示意通訊士將羽的人像放大。
「這是啥麼鬼…?」
「美國編號355的海鷹式直昇機運載今晚的頭號戰犯要迫降在月浦!!還不趕快在直昇機LZ外圍建立防線!!要是今晚的行動無法成功，拿你是問!!」

林忠毅原本以為羽這樣就會被嚇傻，可是完全讓林忠毅嚇傻的行為出現了。
「幹，戰況緊急啦，你叫你的資戰人員把直昇機座標上載上來!!我們已經在月浦外圍佈置防線了，現在只等確認座標!!」羽壓下頭，大聲的吼著。

無線電傳來的不只是羽的戰況，還有兩方輕重機槍互射的巨大槍響。
「不是說肅清了嗎?」林忠毅緊張的問著。
「他媽的…，這個要問你阿!!我手邊又沒有衛星地圖，你當我神阿你?直昇機座標加上最新的紅外線影像，拜託了。」

充滿冷冽氣氛的作戰指揮室在林忠毅的眼神下全部動了起來。

「SOLG同步衛星連線中...接上。」
「執行紅外線熱影像掃描!!目標區間選定，衛星影像進來了!!」挺著濃厚南京腔的戰蒐指揮官將最新的衛星影像上傳到了所有在月浦作戰、尉級以上的軍官手裡。

不過馬上傳來更淒厲的髒話喊叫聲。
「幹──怎麼還有一批──?」
「這裡是修諾斯，抱歉打斷談話。接收到最今衛星影像，請求砲擊許可，完畢!!」

羽的人像右下角竄出一個不怎麼賞心悅目的野獸臉孔。
「廢話，當然可以。羽，撐著。」

林忠毅又像想到些什麼，急急追問：「羽，你把攝影機照相你的步槍，快點。」

羽乖乖的將攝影機往下指…一把老舊的M4-System步槍。
滿是泥土的步槍上，林忠毅看到了所要的東西。

中華民國202兵工廠，戰術瞄準鏡。

「羽，用戰術瞄準鏡標定位置，上載給修諾斯!!跟修諾斯說只有5分鐘時間砲擊，他絕對不想把直昇機在空中一起打下來。」
「了解啦，老大。」

隨後視訊就這麼被羽硬生生的切斷。
「真他媽的…」林忠毅嘀咕一聲，「要是羽還能回的來這哩，我絕對賞他一拳。」
「報告，重啟連線中…需要嗎?」
「不必，謝謝。」林忠毅有些惱怒的哼了一口氣，隨後啣住自己的長髮，低鳴一聲。

「我還要一杯咖啡。」他心想著，無力的走到咖啡沖泡機旁。


0147.月浦.中華民國陸軍.月影中校。
直徑15公分的巨大的脫翼彈在巨響中被歡送出了砲管，在100公尺外的地面炸出一個窟窿，隨即是殘肢、血腥味、慘叫聲伴隨著薰風吹來。

這還不夠。

月影──這個狼族斯巴達一代的沙場老將，步槍迅速搶先開火。
氚氣照明的夜視瞄準具中的世界比白天還要明亮，月影重複相同的動作──將透著草綠光的瞄準線對上敵軍卡其色的小帽，然後扣下已經發燙的扳機。

「幹你娘可好!!」他不悅的大吼，蹲低退下一個告罄的彈匣。但是他深知，使他罵出如此難聽的髒話的原因，並非只是彈藥用光而已。

林忠毅的命令仍在他的腦中嗡嗡響著。
「趕到標定地點馳援羽以及墜機的USMR部隊。」

僅僅一句毫無感情的命令，執行起來卻是何其困難。
身上的城市迷彩服濺滿土壤、血跡，空氣中更伴隨著各式武器的怒吼、士兵的哀嚎、醫官的打氣聲、彈殼撞擊聲，以及各種火藥的詭異甜味伴隨著鐵味四處飄散。

「報告連長，狼拐嚴重脫鏈、遭遇各式反裝甲武器猛轟!!」月影的耳機中傳來如此緊急的消息。
「棄車!!棄車!!」月影吼著，「有辦法嗎?」
「外面各式武器十幾支，戰車鋼板是最後的掩體。」車長近乎絕望、平靜的說著。
隨著無線電傳來的武器聲漸大，「月影中校，」車長冷靜的說著，「我們戰至最後一刻、最後一人，決不棄車、決不投降!!」

遠方，驀的傳來國造117中戰車同軸7.62厘米機槍的叫聲，隨即日軍的慘叫──在已經夠為繁雜的戰場中格外明顯。
「還有機會阿…」月影蹲在戰壕中，近幾放棄的語調說著，「快點棄車阿…」

「長官，我知道你們還要幹些什麼!!不要管我們了，趕快執行下一步任務!!」車長又吼著，刺痛著月影的耳膜。

「知…知道了…謝謝你們…」
「長官，我的遺言是…中華民國萬歲、中華人民共和國萬歲、新中國萬歲、中華民族萬歲!!還有…」

月影封鎖了無線電頻道，聽不下去。
「狼么、狼拐，掩護撤退、嵐式戰鬥步兵全體上車、狼么掩護射擊三分鐘後退往FPL，現在執行!!」月影甩甩頭，把不屬於自己的多於情緒甩開，用連級頻道輕聲下令。

他將彈藥告罄的G-36K步槍掛回背上，由快拔槍套中抽出Mk23手槍。
士兵們開始鎮定的後退，交互的壓制敵軍陣地、配合著嵐式裝甲車25MM高爆機砲的掩護退回車內。

夜幕中，隨處可見一點一點燦爛的火光成群撲向敵軍；也可看到反方向絲毫不遜於中國軍隊的反擊火力。兩條火線正在朝月浦靠近著。意味著只要中國軍隊後退一吋，敵軍就深入國土一吋。

月影則是快步的跑過自己的戰車旁，用力躍進車內。
「長官，歡迎回來。狼拐剛剛傳訊說他們會全力掩護。」狼么的車長自顧自的說著。
「他們…還有說什麼嗎?」
「沒有，長官。」

月影有些失落的垂下肩膀，身子趨向螢幕，準備操作戰車砲塔上方的機槍。


0150.月浦東北東方12公里.中華民國陸軍.Kubi中校。
略為下坡的草叢中，有一塊跟草幾近一樣顏色的東西蠕動著。
Kubi喘著氣，雙手托著重達6公斤的全自動狙擊槍，手腳並用匍伏前進，緩慢靠近敵軍陣地──

只要再靠近10公尺，敵軍就進入絕對不會失誤的射程範圍之內。
理想的射擊位置──漫佈在山丘上的某叢灌木。

旁邊一個白色的身影，比她更早一步到達掩體。
無聲的動作持續進行著，在朦朧的夜光中顯得安靜卻致命。

終於──蓋里偽裝服下的狙擊手不再移動。
Kubi迅速將SR-36的6段式腳架架起，調整為一貫使用的第4段高度。
中國北方軍用工業專為狙擊手設計的夜視瞄準鏡，開啟內建的電池，將所接收到的影像增幅成與白天幾乎無異的清晰影像。

狙擊手側臉貼上了槍托貼腮──指向目標區，完成準備。
「孤狼，好沒?」Kubi輕聲傳訊。


0151.月浦東北東方12公里.中華民國陸軍.孤狼上尉。
其實說實在的，斯巴達戰士根本用不到什麼夜視瞄準具。

身手不見五指的黑暗中，孤狼露出了一雙微微透著黃光的雙眼，掩護自己的拍檔，輪番朝著目標前進。
「沒，請等一下。」孤狼冷靜的傳回訊息。

阿格斯系統上的導航點，顯示目標就在100公尺之外。
不過孤狼隊今天已經射擊超過200發無殼彈藥的電子滅音器顯得有些疑慮，他決定使用最血腥以及安靜的方式，無聲幹掉守衛的日軍。

G-36C背在背上，保險已經關閉。他手上拿的僅是魯格Mk.5 .22LR口徑滅音手槍。

逆在5公尺外的灌木轉過頭來點了點頭──可以前進。
孤狼迅速的確認了一下下一個理想的躲藏地點──已經非常接近日軍了，只有76公尺。

他緩緩的弓著上半身，端著手槍，如同一匹野狼般緩步靠近目標。(根本就是吧?)
戰鬥靴踩在有些濕滑的草地上，沒有發出任何一絲聲響。

日軍為求掩蔽突襲中國軍機而不用任何照明設備真是愚蠢至極。
中國SF今晚會好好教他們一課。


0153.月浦東北東方12公里.中華民國陸軍.Kubi中校。
噗咻──!!
噗咻──!!
噗咻──!!

三發5.56公厘步槍彈藥，悄悄放倒敵軍。
一旁的虎兒站起身，開始走向敵軍陣地、一面規律性的扣著衝鋒槍的扳機。
「噗、噗、噗…」

正在把玩機砲的日軍，毫不遲疑的將機砲往下搖，正準備對虎兒開砲時便慘叫跌落砲座。

虎兒背脊一陣發涼，不過隨即迅速的槍口指向其餘未倒的目標。


同時──
700公尺外的陣地，一隻白狼粹不及防的咬住一名日軍軍曹的頸動脈。

那是逆。

逆血盆大口一張，失去意識的敵軍從嘴巴中滾落，他又立即將Mk.5手槍舉至眼前，連續扣下扳機。
.22 LR空尖彈頭雖然有效射程只有100公尺，但是其子彈效能卻直逼國際禁用的達姆彈。

當然，100公尺外子彈動能就會快速衰退，這是每種.22 LR彈藥的通病。

(作者小編：有這種恐怖威力…兩個因素，彈頭形狀、彈頭重量。
如同21世紀初的AKM步槍的5.45口徑步槍彈藥，由於裝藥較少、質量輕，意味著飛行時的路線較容易打亂。也就是說，打進人體時不是貫穿，而是翻滾、碎裂，將彈頭的動能完整傳遞至敵軍體內。除了造成多重破片外，對於人體衝擊力也可以收到不錯的成效。

要是今天採用二戰主流的7.92厘米彈藥，乃至於冷戰時NATO的7.62x51彈藥，雖然最大射程可達4000公尺；但是第一，射手並不需要如此長程的射擊距離、第二，子彈擊中目標會整個貫穿，不會留下破片以及多餘能量，對於目標的制退力當然也低了些。

第二個因素就是彈頭形狀。彈頭尖端有一小段空管，這個並非任何製造上的缺失，而是取人性命的致命武器。子彈一旦射入體內後，就如同黑幫火拼的「蝴蝶刀」般，可以展開成洋菇狀(直徑增為兩倍)，敵人會趕到極大的痛苦。

Mk魯格系列手槍的制式使用方法為正對敵人時朝眉心放五槍；側面時則改為瞄準敵人耳朵(斯巴達一代戰士並不適用，謝謝。)開五槍。

.22 LR的彈藥還有一個優點，就是重量極輕。1000發此種子彈裝起來約略等於一個公事包的大小而已。要是今天需要攜帶武器到敵軍國家刺殺政要，5.56或者是7.62同數目的彈藥，你覺得會多大包?多重?

還有，(對不起停不下來).22的彈藥由於裝藥少、子彈小，後座力當然小。使用魯格系列的手槍，只會感覺到比BB槍還要大一些的後座力而已。

以上小小的軍事知識教室，廢話完畢。請繼續收看精采的猛獸餵食秀m(_ _)m)

日軍痛苦倒下。
孤狼則是端著手槍，在逆的掩護之下，徐徐繞向機砲的另一側。
「Push!!Push!!」隨後又是兩槍放倒一個敵人。

子彈灌進日軍的前額，連叫的機會都沒有就掛了。身體還活著，腦袋卻掛了的這種情況使日軍連慘叫聲都來不及發出。

「報告Kubi，肅清完畢，準備裝設炸藥。」孤狼一面傳訊，另一方面，一雙極為明顯的黃色眼睛對著逆眨了一下。

逆馬上了解，「喔──」了一聲。
對著每名日軍頭上再開一槍──確保他們不會坐起來吃宵夜。

「八嘎…」當孤狼正在安放C4遙控式炸藥時，後面傳來如幽魂般的吼叫。
「去你的八嘎，天冷請您的娘多添衣。」孤狼以右腳踝為軸心，迅速轉過身，右手拔出手槍後射擊，嘴裡還憤憤的說著。

可惜的是，並沒有命中那名身受重傷的日軍前額。
受重傷的日軍雙膝搖擺兩下，跪倒在地，悠悠的慘叫聲傳至天際。


700公尺外。
「我勸你們快跑。慘叫聲太大聲了。你們到底在搞什麼?」虎兒急急發話。
天際傳來一聲如鞭炮引信引燃的嘶聲。
「狗娘養的，照明彈!!」虎兒又吼了一聲，連忙用力推了把正在安放炸藥的Kubi，兩個人雙雙平趴在地上，頭朝側面，雙眼閉起。

遭遇照明彈的SOP，依上級指示迅速趴下、不要亂動、眼睛閉上。


0153.月浦東北東方12公里.日本陸軍.寺田義彥軍曹長。
「在那裡!!未確認部隊，快點射擊!!」寺田大吼著，兩聯式機砲隨即轉向中國SF所在的第二座機砲陣地。

震耳欲聾的機砲聲大作。
「另一隊步兵，隨我射擊另一處陣地!!」寺田舉起掛在肩上的步槍，對著另一個疊滿自己同袍的陣地射擊。

機砲不停的拋出偌大的彈殼，原本已經在血泊中倒下的日軍屍體被爆炸的餘威彈起、翻滾，血水灑滿整片草原…


0153. 月浦東北東方12公里.中華民國陸軍.孤狼上尉。
「停火、停火，別浪費彈藥!!」孤狼絕望的壓著頭，對著右方一公尺在機砲另一側，正用G-36C步槍點放還擊的逆。

「G-36C的5.56公厘子彈根本不可能打中敵軍!!」
「但是我還要試試看!!」逆用極度認真的口氣吼了回去。
「Kubi，拜託請妳幹掉砲手，我們快撐不下去了!!」孤狼用近乎哀求的口氣請求狙擊手支援。
他不知道現在該不該跑出僅存的掩體──這座機砲。

要是如天女散花般的高爆彈藥恰好打中已經損毀的機砲彈藥，後果大概很悽慘；但要是莽撞的衝離，機砲以及一狗票日軍子彈會輕易的將他送上天。

「了解。」無線電隨即被切斷。
隨即，一縷在黑夜中仍然清楚的銀色絲帶劃破寧靜，兩秒後才傳來如悶雷般的槍響。

「目標，摧毀。」
孤狼微微探出頭──上方那座射擊他們的機砲已經隨著火光冒煙。
「這樣好歹不用去破壞第三座了。真行啊大姐。」可能是放鬆了，逆輕浮的口氣，讓孤狼覺得非常沒有安全感──可能Kubi中校會連這邊的機砲也直接炸掉…

「嘖…你口氣怎麼跟飛狐一樣?要不是今天看在孤狼的面子上，我早把你拖進廁所用槍…拖狂敲一頓。等我把其他雜魚幹掉就可以撤離了。」Kubi咂舌，最後一句話的停頓讓虎兒乾笑兩聲。
「呃…別這樣，我消受不起。」孤狼心情輕鬆的癱坐在機砲後。

「這裡是97資戰營，Kubi中校，不用麻煩了。癱瘓三座AAG的事情我們已經知道了。林忠毅上將要我們從吳淞口撤離順道來接你們。不用浪費彈藥了。」無線電打破沉沒，連串傳來的狙擊槍聲停息了。
「那不然，你們要怎麼做?」

高地上方的日軍陣地，突然發生核武爆炸。
高度僅20米的迷你蕈狀雲，拌著淡藍色的火焰，衝上天際。

「交給咱們中國戰狼吧，哈哈!!」平川野的吼聲。
當耳機傳來這話的當下，4波音爆把孤狼震的有些噁心。


0155. 月浦東北東方17公里.美國海軍陸戰隊.鴛鴦上校。
鴛鴦故意回復了一下自身原本的上校軍階，以利指揮剛到戰場馳援的中國裝甲部隊。

不過那大概是20分鐘前的事情了。
鴛鴦凝視著幾乎被各種爆炸所產生的濃煙所掩蔽的天空。
身旁的契克高興的吼著，高舉著步槍，嘴裡盡是瘋狂的大吼「Yeah, 空軍，幹掉他們!!」有的沒的。

「全體人員，保持戰線，支援空軍射擊!!」


0156. 月浦東北東方12公里.中華民國空軍.Pixy上尉。
「壓呼!!」Pixy的座機用力朝著右方往下一轉──

戰機做出華麗的翻滾動作後以俯角30度對準了一架日軍坦克。
「卜…」機砲怒吼，開火的烈焰輕輕撫過的右方的機翼，猶如顆流星般──送來死亡的流星。

Pixy微調修正著HUD上的機砲準心，直到紅色顯示TGT的字樣消失。

一架全黑的戰機低空快速掠過一輛剛爆炸的重型坦克。
「澎!!」一聲音爆，震得腳快從戰車中及時逃出的車輛成員當場難受的吐了出來。


2000呎上空的此時。
「平川野，Fox 3!!」
黑色的戰機，同時灑下四枚長達5公尺的短程對地巡弋飛彈。

LASM收到了母雞(對不起喔，該死的微x新注音…是機。)持續傳來的雷射尋標信號，在0.6秒內完成的三次辨識流程，確認指向的目標就是坦克。

飛彈以0.9馬赫的速度奔向目標物，在最後1000呎時自動尋找最佳的命中位置──

轟!!

此時，天空中的黑色戰機正高速掠過目標區。


憐月則是在高達10000呎的高空不停的放出高頻的電子干擾訊號，確保所有的敵軍通訊呈現石器時代的狀態。

「所有地面友軍，請撤退~」獨自信的聲音傳來，「我準備了FAEB~」
獨的戰機此時盤旋在目標區上空。只要輕輕一碰操作桿上的紅色按鈕，中華民國造青雲油氣彈就會投下、噴了滿地油料後引燃、燒光半徑100公尺內的所有氧氣。敵軍不是被燒死就是窒息。

黑暗的蒼穹中，無線電通報最新戰況的聲響以及各式飛彈、機砲的發射聲在天空劃出一道道稍縱即逝光芒。

地面的殘餘敵軍則是拿著各式輕武器亂槍打鳥，冀望能「屎中(台語)」，打下一架戰機也好。
爆炸聲此起彼落、各種廢鐵破片到處橫飛，日軍的勝算正如溜滑梯般快速下滑。

等待了5分鐘，終於地面友軍撤出了安全範圍──。
一架鐵灰色的戰機自4000呎的高空急遽降到1000呎，以380節的速度緩緩掠過目標區。
F/A-22的機腹快速的打開。幾枚短小的青雲油氣彈以間隔0.5秒的速度分批墜落。

青雲油氣彈內建的高度計偵測達到特定空層後，拉開降落傘，噴出大量的油料與空氣快速混合。

最後，直直跌落的彈頭中央爆出一絲火光。
五團亮紅色、透明的火光照亮天空，地面的友軍即使相距超過1公里了，仍感覺到背後撫來的熱風以及焦味，最後再伴隨著低沉的隆隆聲，突然襲來。

Pixy在塵埃落定後，啟動巨神之刃自動尋標系統。紅外線尋標系統的螢幕上此時已經被密密麻麻的綠色亮點所覆蓋，所有能燒的目標幾乎都發出強而有力的綠光透到指示器上。

Pixy看著一片漆黑的巨神之刃偵測螢幕，一面重新穩定機身，問著：「你們有誰還偵測的到目標嗎?」
「沒有。」
「沒有。」
「沒有。」

三聲沒有。
「那好，可以返航補眠了嗎?上將?」
「隨你便吧。」回答的口氣有些輕鬆，「目標區真的是翻了一圈，360度。」

4架戰機紛紛爬升到10000呎的空層，在隊長的帶領之下排成雁形。
「我們…回基地吧。」平川野就像是父母疼惜小孩般的口氣對著其餘三名隊員說著，「獨，那一下真是漂亮。」
「應該是5下才對。」連一向冷漠的憐月也打趣的說著。

Pixy心想，憐月再氧氣面罩下的那張嘴，此時應該是自然揚起15度的吧。
「獨，你對於新的飛機感覺怎麼樣?回去幫你也在右機翼噴個『獨』吧。歡迎加入戰狼。」平川野又說著。

獨默不作聲。

「台灣人總是這樣。這恐怕是我們永遠學不來的吧。」憐月馬上插話。
「不是。」獨說，「我在想，要是今天第一次起飛保衛基地時，那個斯巴達戰士沒有攔住我的話，我大概也真的沒有勇氣把F-22開上天。」
「哪個斯巴達?」Pixy一頭霧水的問著。

一號機緩緩的在空中翻了一圈。
「你在餐廳遇到的那個。」

Pixy隨即心中升起了一陣厭惡之感。
「好吧，斯巴達戰士有時候真的挺行的。」

----------


## 平川野

前面的劇情都快忘記了,飛狐說的禁場的中校究竟是哪位啊???

馬完全相信九妹"有容乃大"的包容力,雖然暴力和野蠻依舊表現得理直氣壯,但畢竟
34E的胸圍可不是光用來擺看的,我相信她突出的那大胸部一定有著大海般廣闊的
胸襟,不過有時候這樣也不一定就好,因爲"有容乃大"的包容很可能把大海般的胸襟
搞成海水汙染.

孤狼和逆的偷襲讓馬不由得摸了摸自己的脖子,說是他們的行動是"深夜檔"似乎也
沒有不合適的地方,與其說是爲了防止敵人起來吃宵夜,到感覺是他們自己在吃宵
夜,而且還吃得面不改色,吃得"談笑風聲",雖然談笑間"三字經"和"七言絕句"不絕於
耳,不過我們暫且可以認爲是宏揚我們中華民族的傳統文化,而且這傳統文化還傳到
了國外,讓國外的同胞們"耳聞目染"最後"近墨者黑",不得不說越是古老通俗的文化
傳播性就越是強大啊~

老將月影的表現似乎顯得略有些悲壯色彩,月影的最後的動作大有"我的一生.沒有
遺憾"的感慨之感,但願這只是馬想太多了,但願血染疆場的劇情不會落在他身上,雖
然我們五位老將身上沒一處好的,但月影似乎是老將中挂彩最多的一位,雖然馬到現
在都沒有想明白他這個機槍兵怎麽會比虎兒這個進戰"料理高手"挂的彩還多,就算
遠戰的機槍兵的防禦沒有近戰兵高,但他也實在太悲壯了些~似乎陣亡的可能性比
馬這個飛行員還高... ...不過還是相信他會活到最後吧~

獨終於正式加入戰狼飛行小隊了,不過一向"一條毒舌爛天下"的馬和"比黑更黑"的
憐月居然這次這樣溫柔,而且難得的沒有吐新人的嘈,讓馬一時間感覺我們兩口子是
不是轉性了,不過往好處想,多了一個戰力總比多一個拌嘴對象好,且先不說作戰十
不用分心去互相吐嘈,就平時省口水的同時也省了不少水費來說,搞好關係也是十分
重要的~還有馬對這次的行動有點錯覺:我們戰狼飛行小隊是不是專門撿漏的???

繼續加油寫下去吧~馬會幫你撒小花的~

題外話:最近迷上了網絡遊戲<<機戰>>,裏面的機體形象讓一向對機體這個物品好
無興趣的馬投入了大量的愛,現在和憐月還有另一個朋友建立了"天隕"戰隊,等到基
本隊員確定後,馬大概會和憐月以這個遊戲爲底,將我們在遊戲中的戰略合作記錄下
來,合力寫出一部機體戰爭小說,不過先說不要抱太大的期望去等待,因爲現在一切
都還是未知數呢~

----------


## 白袍狐仙

4-9 黑鷹計畫
0200.月浦.中華民國陸軍.羽上尉。
「那裡還有。」身旁的斯巴達戰士吼著。
「喔，謝喔，我也知道。」羽的突擊步槍對著一列衝鋒中的目標開火，子彈帶離敵軍時除了血液、還有灰白的腦漿。

「媽的，又用光。」羽低聲吼著，身子縮回一處倒塌民防所構成的臨時掩體中，身旁的那名斯巴達戰士仍點放還擊。

突然，敵軍機槍掃了過來。
土花以及破瓦片四處彈跳，那名斯巴達戰士也在一陣慘叫聲中往後仰倒。
「軍醫──，軍醫──!!」羽對著右邊5公尺外的中士吼著。那名軍醫才剛剛處理完一個傷兵。

「全體人員，掩護射擊!!」羽又下令。所有還沒有陣亡的步兵連將士均跪在牆角、瓦礫堆、彈坑後，將步槍伸出掩體全自動射擊。

那個中士壓著鋼盔，雙手抱著醫護包，背上斜背著步槍，狼狽的滑壘衝進羽的所在掩體。

當軍醫正用力扯開那名傷兵的BDU，準備用止血槍止血，羽環顧四週。
四周的班用機槍手以及會使用反戰車飛彈的破壞手幾乎都被日軍在遠距離給放倒了。現在他們的戰線可說是岌岌可危，更不用說多推進個1200公尺援救美國軍隊。

軍醫看起來卻不像要止血。
「他傷的太重了，沒必要浪費藥品。我只剩下一點嗎啡、三發止血樹脂、五劑強心劑、一劑消毒用碘酒，沒了。」軍醫將醫護包甩到背後，抽出步槍。
「等飛狐那種部隊來比較實際，或者等其他斯巴達吧。現在殺敵比較重要。」

羽心裡其實完全贊同這位軍醫所說。
當日軍發現前來搜救直昇機的只有區區一個連，便卯足全勁猛攻。
傷亡已經超過72%的輕步兵連，現在的狀況可說是非常危險。

只要日軍發起人海戰術，加以有效的掩護射擊，後果大概不堪設想。
那名軍醫在還在顫抖的傷兵旁，也探出頭，加入了快速衰退中的反擊火力。

砰!!

那名軍醫的上半身恍如慢動作般的向後倒下──隨即翻滾。
鮮紅色的血漸漸染紅了他的軍服，他只是抽搐一下，沒了反應。

羽著實嚇到了。這是他極少的次數真正面對狙擊手。
「怎…怎麼辦?」
環顧陣地，士兵們快速的倒下，沒有了軍醫的救治，兵力的衰減速度只會更快。

士兵們被迫的一次次反擊中，每次都有新的傷兵倒下、有人哀嚎。
面對日軍成群結隊的狙擊手，羽竟感到無力。

己方科技不是勝過對方120年嗎?
己方不都是接受最殘酷的訓練嗎?
難道兵力真的是兵敗的主因嗎?

羽心中的疑問如漣漪般迅速擴大。

「他們快衝過來了，長官。」佈置在200公尺後樓房上的特等射手，傳來這個不利的消息。
「剩下多遠?」
「估計離FPL只有50公尺了。」

(作者小編：FPL，最後防禦線。)
「那麼…全體士兵，全自動射擊。」羽忍痛下令。

在未知彈藥殘餘量的狀況下，全自動射擊只會加速整支部隊的敗亡。
不過跟敵軍衝進來拼刺刀，羽寧可選擇前者。

「3、2、1，射擊!!」
配合著槍榴彈，無力的反擊四起。
羽也索性不用瞄準鏡精確射擊，直接將全自動模式打空一個彈匣，幹掉5個。

「長官，敵軍還是持續接近，人數過多。約莫200人，我們快要挺不下去了。」

2…200人!?
羽的心臟感覺被一顆穿甲彈打穿般。
己方剩不到30人…幾乎有一半以上負傷，怎麼打的贏…?
不，大概就是西元3000年的純步兵連，也打不贏7、800人的二戰部隊，尤其是被武士道推至瘋狂的日本陸軍吧?

敵軍的屍體幾乎已經堆成另一座防線，不過仍有敵軍帶著插上亮晃晃的刺刀的敵軍翻過同袍的屍體，英勇的衝鋒。

己方的火力被敵軍後方的部隊壓得抬不起頭來，下一步就是…

「手榴彈!!」羽吼著，本能的用雙翼護住上半身。
兩打以上手榴彈開始淹進中國軍隊的陣地，土花、殘肢四處飛散，空氣中傳來更濃郁的鐵銹味。

10秒後，羽微微的將翅翼張了一個小縫。
全連…只剩下他一人、以及200公尺後方的一名特等射手了。
剛剛還龜著許多士兵的掩體，只剩下殘破的屍體微微抽搐、伴隨著血印的擴大。

一陣日軍步槍特有的發射聲傳來，羽循著子彈射去的方向一望。

一士兵隨著步槍跌落。

只剩…他一人了。
心中的恐懼似乎被消耗殆盡，只剩下自己「必死無疑」的想法。
「就算這樣…我也要拼到底…!!」他拖著負傷的雙腿，右手往右小腿腹壓、抽，一把塗有鐵氟龍的刺刀出現在掌中。

羽掙扎著爬到已經陣亡的那名軍醫身邊。
「嗎啡…嗎啡…」他翻找著已經被血水所染濕的醫護包。

起碼自己死的時候不會那麼痛苦。
最後一點嗎啡注入了羽的身體，使他瞬間感到有些昏昏沉沉。

冒著瓦斯的步槍，插上最後一個彈匣。
羽將槍背帶從身上脫下。這是他最後一次使用他這把愛槍。

日軍的互相確認肅清聲傳進耳裡。
「敵軍──!!」一個日軍出現在與的右方10公尺。

「嘟嘟嘟嘟嘟!!」5發彈藥。
日軍掙扎的倒下，羽斜斜晃晃的站了起來，又對著那名士兵的頭開了一槍。

兩名日軍又補了上來，手中的柏格曼MP-18衝鋒槍同時開火。
少部分的子彈被防彈衣擋了下來，不過多餘的子彈將已經千瘡百孔的防彈衣扯成碎片。

M4-System突擊步槍也同時開火，只不過，槍口每射擊一發子彈，晃動的幅度越來越不像受過嚴酷訓練的特種部隊。
感覺身體挨了無數拳的羽，此時正在把最後幾名敵軍一齊脫下水。

終於，在第三批五人的日軍撲了上來，步槍殘酷的發出一聲「嚓」，便沒了子彈。
羽本能的拔出腿掛中的手槍，又舉起手臂射擊。

突然，一陣連嗎啡也擋不住的痛楚隨著右手傳來，手槍也滾落地面。
黑夜中，他只見到自己的雙手被步槍轟出一個大洞。

最後的火器也不能使用了。

他將藏在右手手腕的刺刀往外一晃，靠著僅存的力氣，撲向拿著指揮刀的尉級軍官。

感覺…好像如此的不真實。
羽奮力將戰鬥刀一揮，準確的砍向敵軍的脖子──

不過刀尖在目標前5公分停了下來。
一陣裂心的痛楚傳來。

那名尉官的指揮刀，有一半沒入自己的左胸。
羽的刀尖顫抖著。
那名少尉獰笑著。

「同…歸於…盡…」他用嘴角淌血的雙唇掙扎的說著。

隨即，左臂用力的將胸口的手榴彈插銷扯下，隨即無力的垂下。
指揮刀又更加沒入他的胸口。
羽露出似笑非笑的表情，鐵氟龍戰鬥刀也「框噹」一聲落了地。
手榴彈的安全握把往上一跳，引信點火了。
右手攬住眼前的敵人，被染紅的雙唇露出了無力的微笑，雙眼緩緩閉起…

四秒的延燒時間，彷彿一個世紀。
胸口一亮。

一切…都結束了。

同時間，廟街HQ的作戰指揮室中的螢幕上，角落一小塊監控戰場的阿格斯系統攝影機，停止了運作。
隨即，那具攝影機的影像被眾多鏈路所回傳的資訊淹沒，並未有人注意到。


0204.月浦.中華民國陸軍.月影中校。
「塔里何，我們衝破那道日軍防線!!」月影所乘的國造107式中型坦克在十字路口笨拙的轉了90度，車頂的機槍隨即開火。

機槍掃平了月影視線所及的日軍。
「注意，敵方APC!!」狼么的車長吆喝著。
「I can take care of this.」砲手隨即讓車身晃動了一下。

「各重型裝甲單位，掩護射擊，嵐式裝甲步兵，下車突擊!!」

停在狼么後方的兩輛裝甲車，分別靠在兩個街角，只探出25MM高爆機砲的砲管射擊。

裝甲車後方的門快速打開，士兵在班長的帶領下躍出裝甲車，扛著T-96突擊步槍搶占掩體。

月影也從車頂蓋爬出，端起補給完畢的G-36K步槍。
中國軍隊有著重型裝甲的支援，由於秋風掃落葉一般將日軍打退。

配合著槍榴彈、高爆機砲以及150公厘主砲，機械化步兵快速的朝著USMC的直昇機處推進。

「長官，我覺得你要來看一下這個!!」一處，一個下士背靠著街邊的一堵磚牆，對著對街的月影吼著。

月影將槍口朝外探了探──敵軍都慘遭壓制。
他見狀，快步的跑過街道。

下士用他的T-96步槍槍口指了指地上的物體。
兩具殘破的屍體。

一具屍體的背上還有著被染紅的雙翼。
月影嚇得說不出話。

就算是作夢，大概也是場惡夢吧…?，月影緩緩的蹲了下去，將那具屍體翻了過來。

羽面無表情、卻似乎帶有一絲笑意的臉，安祥的躺在月影掌中。
「可惡…可惡!!」月影抬起頭來，眼前的下士似乎模糊了。
「長官…你…哭了。」下士顯得有些不知所措，「任…任務是…?」
「不要管我，繼續；不然他就白死了。」

月影想起與羽相處了兩個月。
他們在戰場上相遇…也在戰場上離別。

想起西安事變解決後，在他們的家…那個現代又和平的中國所經歷的一切，不禁鼻酸。
「報告…上將，羽…走了。」月影壓下無線電的開關，低聲的回報。


0207.廟街.中華民國陸軍.林忠毅上將。
林忠毅瞬間覺得天旋地轉。
是自己心中的一句詛咒讓羽陣亡?

儘管這種想法可笑，但是他卻感到深深的愧疚。
林忠毅跌坐在自己的摺疊椅上，將臉埋進雙臂中。

突然，他的心似乎找到一些寄託。
那個渡邊，今晚為他所付出的種種，一定要加倍討回來。


0207.月浦.中華民國陸軍.飛狐中校。
說實在的，把虎兒送走後的那一個小時，我幾乎都在混。

帶著部隊四處跑，毫無命令、只要一接獲敵軍出現的方向，馬上殺過去馳援。
武裝醫療連也在這一小時中完全的會合，124人，只有人掛彩沒人陣亡。

果然醫療部隊本身最不用替補人員…

不過，毫無方向亂走的狀況在約15分鐘前解決。
上將要我馬上趕到USMC的直昇機墜毀地點，搶先提供醫療資源。
武裝醫療連的火力要是搬到2062年會被一個配有重型武器的步兵連輕鬆滅團，但是對於二戰部隊大概還遊刃有餘。

街道的大小剛好容納的下兩輛天蠍式載具一左一右交互前進。
只希望美軍能夠撐的下去了。


0208.月浦.美國海軍陸戰隊.利希倫伍長。
利希倫在凱文的緊急搶救下，右手勉強能夠握住槍管護木。
槍管前端的綠光雷射此時正配合著夜視鏡守備直昇機的墜毀地。

奇蹟似的，墜機時並沒有任何人陣亡，僅是菜鳥副駕駛有些擦傷。不過神經質的凱文還是狂喊祈禱詞自己壓驚。

直昇機在2分鐘前墜毀在一條南北向的中型道路上，多虧中國守軍──墜毀地點已經被迫砲肅清過，現場沒有任何敵軍，可以迅速的佈置防線。

熊以及雷歐分別爬上了廢墟的制高點，以便援護射擊。
副駕駛被命令只能待在直昇機殘骸半徑5公尺以內，主要任務是照顧戰俘。不過，他還是拿出隨身武器M8 Impact衝鋒槍，以便應付突發狀況也能加入戰鬥。

利希倫以及凱文守備道路往南的方向，CY則是往北守備。
中國守軍承認他們會在20分鐘內到達，看來，接下來的18分鐘會很精采。

利希倫躲在一輛停放在路邊的民房廢墟後──正確的說，這裡應該不能被稱做道路了，在迫砲狂轟濫炸下，這裡比你在電影裡看到、電玩中看到的戰場還要更加混亂。

月光被雲遮住，只放出朦朧的光芒。
普通人要是不帶夜視鏡走路，很容易就被路上的雜物所絆倒──可能是一顆手榴彈、一支步槍，或者是一具殘破的屍體。
空氣中瀰漫著屍體的焦味以及火藥像是酸掉牛奶般的甜味，使利希倫不禁皺起眉。

夜視鏡中的中國頗為寧靜，只有遠方串來各種自動武器的模糊怒鳴。
還沒開始，只是還沒開始。
利希倫如此告訴自己，準備迎接接下來一千五百秒的戰鬥。

15公尺外的凱文也將步槍架好，還不知道從哪裡弄來一把柏格曼衝鋒槍，緊急時大概不錯。

30秒後，狙擊手回報。
「報告長官，發現敵人。要射擊嗎?」
「拖越久越好，上吧。」利希倫將步槍架出瓦礫堆，將保險用拇指撥開。

「乒!!」頭頂傳出這麼一聲槍響，隨後是第二聲、第三聲。
「他們是歷史了…。」熊回報。
步槍上的瞄準鏡，鏡中的綠點仍瞄準著已經倒下、放出特別明亮綠光的屍體。

「幹的好。」利希倫淺淺的笑了一下，「那三槍真他媽的準。」
「警告，警告!!多名敵人，北面方向!!」利希倫的笑容，隨著雷歐的警告聲而破滅。

「我知道了。雷歐，等敵人進入500公尺，先幫我清掉一些。」CY冷靜的回答。
凱文則是在一旁輕叫：「長官，我們也發現敵人了。還帶了輕坦克!!」

利希倫的頭轉往前方，果真隱約可以聽見履帶互擊的嘈雜聲。
「可…可惡…」
「少尉，可以幫我們拿具LAW來嗎?」利希倫隨即將頭果斷的轉向駕駛員那一側，輕輕吼了一聲。

(作者小編：LAW，輕型反坦克武器，Light Anti-Tank Weapon。通常分配給步兵班，越戰時採用的就是眾所皆知的M72A1，現代(2007年)則是採用瑞典製的AT-4。)

飛官點點頭，在黑暗中跑了50公尺，將一根粗短的鐵管交給利希倫。
利希倫熟練的拉開伸縮型的反坦克武器的內管，拉起照門，放在腿邊。


0213.月浦.美國海軍陸戰隊.Cy上兵。
CY啤酒黃的一雙瞳孔，此時有一隻對準SCAR-MG的夜視瞄準鏡。
他的SCAR-MG，除了瞄準鏡、大容量100發彈鼓之外，還有高能量的雷射瞄準具。

除了可以正確的指向敵軍方向瞄準射擊外、在攻堅時還可以調整雷射光的散射角度，照射敵人眼睛，使敵軍暫時性眼盲，爭取到關鍵的幾秒。
「雷歐，射擊吧。」CY的右手食指也輕輕的攀上扳機。
「啪!!」裝了滅音器的狙擊槍聲，以及一名士兵的倒下。

「啪答答答答答答答答…」不等日軍反應，CY的輕機槍搶先開火，掃平了第一排的日軍。

殘餘的日軍試圖反擊，紛紛聰明的找到了路面上低矮的掩體，與CY相隔400公尺駁火。

CY的輕機槍由於顧及射速以及槍枝本身的重量，子彈的彈殼被要求快速的退出槍膛。也就是說無法將子彈與槍管死死的密合，這樣會導致卡彈機率大增。但是寬大的膛室所造成的缺點就是散射。CY在這種距離對付大批、毫無掩蔽的目標會有出乎意料的加成效果，但是對於躲在掩體後的目標就只能給予壓制，讓步槍手解決他們。

CY的認知中，只要有狙擊手在一旁幫忙射擊，自己能做的事情就只有讓槍管開火到發燙為止。

雷歐既然會被羅特選上，就代表他一定的實力吧?CY如此想著，拼命、毫無間段的壓制躲在汽車著火車殼後的兩名日軍。
子彈在車殼上刮出一道道炫目的火光，雷歐則是冷靜的繼續開槍。

CY的阿格斯系統上，兩名敵軍前後消失。
CY心中並沒有任何特別的感覺，只是將槍口左轉30度，繼續壓制射擊。


50公尺後方，一枚反坦克火箭效果十足的被射出。
之後，你應該又猜的到，兩軍交火的精采戰鬥畫面。

利希倫的槍口大幅的轉動著，追射一名衝刺中、即將躲進掩體的日軍士兵。
「去他的新版戰鬥軍規22條，」當利希倫放倒那名日軍，正在換彈匣時想著，「最好擊傷敵人比擊斃敵人有更大的戰果。」

2062年日軍瘋狂的作戰個性，是除了統一前的人民解放軍之後最為兇殘的。不過，二戰最兇殘的部隊，絕對不是中國人。

中國人只有本錢挨槍而已。
據統計，中國人在二戰中陣亡人數平民占了1600萬人、士兵400萬人。全球二戰的陣亡人數也不過才7200萬人。

不過，諷刺的是，愛好「和平」的中國人，竟在中國共產黨少數好大喜功的「偉大革命份子」的操控下，又硬生生的將全球人數減少3、4000萬人。

大概，這個聯合國「回到過去」的瘋狂提案，就是想要降低這些死亡人數、一面訓練部隊的「人道救援」行動吧?

這次的行動中，各國聯軍心懷鬼胎，都有不同的目的。
中國一方面想要降低死亡人數外，據說某些國民黨籍的斯巴達戰士還想一舉幹掉毛澤東，阻止中共政權的建立。

歐洲諸國，尤其是以色列，派出了90%都是由斯巴達戰士所組成菁英部隊，想要挽救600萬猶太人被屠殺的悲劇，順便好好教訓德國一番。

俄國由於國內經濟吃緊，又加上當時俄國是極權共產國家，派出部隊作戰無疑是對「愛好自由的北極熊」這個名號一大重傷。

日本則是從提案時就打死不同意，這次與德國都沒有派出部隊。
愛管閒事的美國當然也不能少。從小道消息得知，當初提案時就是美方慫恿林忠毅上將提出提案，並且由美國主導杯葛其他提案，用著各種威脅利誘的手段迫使提案通過。

21世紀中葉的美國在兩個中國整合後，相比之下漸漸衰弱。新中國，這個有著多達216個盟邦國、擁有5000年歷史、政治上又有著完美改革的新興國家，正努力的整合國內各區經濟、一面努力的維護環境，準備將美國從世界霸主的寶位上趕下。

這個於2061年與亞洲27個國家共同建立的「泛亞聯盟」，與「美洲聯盟」以及「歐盟」三大經濟體互相牽制、成長，於2062年，全球的GDP更是首度使用中國的貨幣單位計算。這可讓老美蒙羞不已。

但是，美國所自傲的軍事力量，卻是無法超越的強項。就算中國政府努力的將前解放軍的裝備提升至與中華民國軍相同層級、也冀望前中華民國軍的戰鬥意志能與解放軍一般；但是，一個軍備處處被美國留一手的島國、一個所有技術因為武器禁運條約而要自行摸索的強權，軍事上的力量即使整合後還是無法與美國相比。

美國鷹派的國防部長也曾表示，要是中國率先挑臖，他們高達2200枚的W76核武彈頭還是可以把中國全部炸過一遍，讓中國變成地獄。

相較之下，中國被惹惱、鴿派的國防部長強調的卻是「低科技」武器，強硬表示各種的特工、武器、作戰部隊可以在戰爭欲將爆發時以各種正式以及非正式、合法以及非合法的理由滲透進入，並且在開戰24小時內用幾個著名的斯巴達戰士將美國的指揮體系全數癱瘓。

各種證據都顯示，世界正處於一種恐怖平衡的狀態。
人類於2020年由聯合國安理會同意、運用聯合國聯軍的槍桿子抵著所有有異議、「承認全球暖化不很嚴重」的幾名政客的腦袋，強制簽署「巴黎氣候控制條約」控制住全球暖化、2035年成功開始運用核融合製造能量後，一面將注意力轉向太空、各國卻開始發展更為強力的殺人武器。

各地的內戰在聯合國的強力主導下逐漸平息，連車臣也在聯合國的調停之下獲得「有限度的獨立」，──外交上不被祖國俄羅斯承認的「自治」。而各國背後所有擁的武器，卻越來越不是平民所可以想像的。

就連斯巴達戰士在自己的國家內執勤也會被激進的宗教份子衝上來想要格殺，格殺「惡魔的產物」。不過，自從一連串的戰役以及各國國防部所拍的宣導CF，斯巴達戰士被塑造了一張看似完美的面具，而他們現在可是比偶像明星還紅。

全球將近70億的一般人民，因為非洲GDP突破10000美元、兩個韓國和平統一、人類登上火星、兩個中國統一、各種強化的基因生物被製造出來、複製人以及其器官的合法性通過、第一樁機器人與一個人類結婚以及在短短一年內擊退外星生物種種邁向解放的事件，確信自己正邁向人類有史以來最為完美的時代。

種種令人振奮的事件，加上這個有能力改變人類史上有著最大汙點的戰役，不甚了解政治的人民當然樂於支持。

不過了解軍事以及政治的各國士兵、政客都知道，這次的任務不會這麼單純。甚至還有可能爆發第三次世界大戰──在二戰的時空裡。

至於賣命的，就像利希倫這類的斯巴達戰士。
(作者小編：靠，扯了一大圈，終於回來了…)

那些政客，只想著要如何抨擊對手的過錯、歌誦士兵們的功德、搏取好感，大概就離總統之路不遠了吧?
那麼，究竟斯巴達戰士是清高的亦或者是孤獨的呢?


又解決了一批。
利希倫輕嘆了一口氣，「這場戰爭…的意義…」
「那就是沒有意義。」凱文馬上接話。

「真搞不懂中國那些ACE級斯巴達，對吧?他們到底是怎麼看待這場戰爭的呢?」利希倫無聊的玩弄著SACR步槍的槍機拉柄，一面苦笑問道。
「另一批日軍，長官。前方，800公尺。」熊有些疲倦的說著。

利希倫打了一個超級大哈欠。
「我已經接近兩天沒闔眼了…你當我斯巴達嗎?」他心中暗罵著，不過表面上仍得裝出一副冷靜又嗜血的樣子。要是不這麼做，他還能管好斯巴達戰士嗎?還是說他會變成他們眼中的「小孬孬」嗎?

(作者小編：我們中華民國，噢不，「他爸的台灣國」的勁爆教育部主秘的用詞阿~)

「300公尺以內射擊。」利希倫又疲倦的下令。

不過就在直昇機的殘骸旁，還不是很清醒的渡邊發現自己被雙手雙腳反綁後倒臥在直昇機旁。他依照理性判斷一下──一定是自己人來援救他了。
他得想辦法重新為國家效力…!!

他盡可能的扭動、拉扯兩隻手腕間的膠帶。不過這時，一個飛官走到他面前，手上拿著他沒看過的奇怪武器、嘴中說的英文自己一句都不懂。


「長官，戰俘醒來，怎麼辦?」利希倫突然被這麼問道。瞬間，怒從心頭燒、恨自兩頭生，就是因為他──，我們整個USMC才會損失那麼多的精英、還有他的長官到現在也是前途未卜。
「把他再敲昏。」利希倫想也不想的回應，右手姆指已經將位於槍身左側的保險彈開。


飛官則是笑嘻嘻的將伸縮槍托打開後，轉過身來離開。在渡邊以為沒事時，猛一個轉身，強化塑料槍托就這麼砸在渡邊的臉上，將他當場打的滿嘴是血、倒地唉嚎。

飛官毫不猶豫，對著後腦杓又是重重一擊。
渡邊呻吟了一下，便不再出聲。
那名少尉的飛官，則是快步的跑向CY的守區。


0218.月浦.美國海軍陸戰隊.CY上兵。
CY驚慌的瞄準如鬼火般幽深的藍綠色好似錯覺的光芒。
「不要射擊。」耳機中突然傳來極度標準的英文。
「中…中將?」CY有些疑惑，這個聲音不太像是他的直屬長官。
「我還你爸咧。中華民國陸軍94加強步槍營、火力支援連修諾斯少校。看的到我們嗎?」

CY終於寬心的看著那在遠方飄忽不定的藍色光點。
「嘿，謝啦，老兄。呃…我是說，少校。」CY有些懈怠的往後一仰，隨著將近比自己重的各式裝備輕鬆的倒臥在地上。

隨著腳步聲漸大，CY又坐起身來，看著50公尺遠的一名斯巴達戰士，拿著MG36輕機槍，滿是笑容的走近他。那個斯巴達戰士綁著迷彩色的頭巾，頭巾上方一對與臉的比較稍嫌太大的耳朵正警戒的轉動著，手上的輕機槍卻是始終平舉著，就怕突然殺出敵軍。

CY身旁的飛官看到了修諾斯，則是半驚訝半驚恐的轉頭看向CY。
「狀況如何?我可不是來20世紀開派對的。」修諾斯劈頭就問，「我帶來一個排。我想，配上砲擊，大概夠用。」修諾斯將輕機槍放下，用槍帶掛在腰上，還是用一派悠閒的態度問著眼前被繁重軍務壓的喘不過氣的上兵。

眼尖的修諾斯隨即將目光停留在CY的左胸。
CY本能的用手遮住胸部。
「你是女生嗎…?幹嘛要這樣又不會把你吃了…只是想看看你的名字。」修諾斯狐疑的看著眼前的上兵，隨即輕輕的CY的手撥開。

CY只覺得眼前的戰士臂力驚人。他的手只能像溫順的小貓一般被撥開──縱使他曾在那一瞬間那麼反抗了一下，不過只是徒勞無功。

「嗚喔，你有兄弟嗎?」修諾斯的問題有點牛頭不對馬嘴。
「呃…沒有。」
「那奇怪了，CY上兵。我們的迫砲排排長叫KY。」

(作者小編：在此澄清一下…CY是希望把他寫進去網友的名字…而KY則是我老弟名字後面兩字的縮寫…兩者沒有任何的關係。)

「哦──是喔。」CY看著比他略矮、身高只有178的修諾斯，你是老爺我從軍幾年來看過最矮的斯巴達耶。

後面那句話他當然沒有說出來。

修諾斯一派輕鬆的與CY交談，不過他卻同時用眼睛的動作配合阿格斯系統，指揮那個排的士兵部署。
只是你看不看的出來而已。

幾名拿著輕機槍的士兵又快速的衝入掩體，爬上至高點，隨即展開一連串的射擊。
「要聊天，找天休假去航母陪你聊。現在還是任務優先吧。」修諾斯看了看四周，部署完成。


0220.月浦.美國海軍陸戰隊.利希倫伍長。
朦朧的月光平均的照亮南北向的主要幹道──哪怕已經淪落為充滿斷肢殘臂、彈殼滿地的血腥戰場，卻還是保有最後一絲的美。

只有一輛輕坦克在路邊熊熊燃燒著──砲管還指著敵軍，推測是在發射前一刻被擊毀的。街道上的沙包、車輛都烙上一層的圓孔狀彈殼、一些士兵陣亡時所留的血更將街道四處都染成鮮紅色。

街上散落著士兵們的個人物品，彈匣、手槍、未爆的手榴彈、鋼盔等等四處可見，與被火光間歇照亮的屍體交相堆疊。

遠方，幾棟較高的大樓上兩面小旗子飄揚著，在遠方只能見到一面有著紅白相交的條紋；另一面則是除了左上角四分之一是一塊藍色綴了少許的白色外、其餘都是鮮紅色的。

就在如此殘暴的夜晚裡，一絲聲響打破沉沒、第二聲、第三聲。
兩名日軍狙擊手緩緩的潛行著，他們要在主力部隊到達前幹掉敵軍的重要目標，指揮官、狙擊手、機槍手都可以。

(作者小編：那兩個狙擊手真的有得選了，修諾斯可是火力支援連的…)

一名狙擊手在一輛轎車後停了下來，隨即示意後面的隊員停下。
那名狙擊手冷靜的將狙擊槍腳架打開，架上狙擊鏡的日軍30式6.5公厘步槍已經蓄勢待發。

沒錯…就是那個…
狙擊鏡中的十字絲緩緩的對準一名敵軍高塔上的狙擊手。
日軍的狙擊手嘴微張，不敢相信自己看到的敵軍竟然不是人，不過冷靜的笑笑。

「就是要打獵才好玩嘛。」他緩緩的笑了，十字絲重新對準敵人頭頂。


0220.月浦.美國海軍陸戰隊.「熊」一兵。
熊又不放心的用紅外線夜視鏡掃過敵區。
SCAR步槍微微顫抖著，他的心中有種極度不祥的預趕。

「可惡…一定有敵人，我可以確定…」他用氣音說著，發了瘋似的轉動槍口角度，想要找出造成他不祥預感的敵人。
突然，他的槍口停了下來。

他細細的觀察一輛著火轎車的後方…似乎有一個人。
那…真的是一個人…

「Fuck!!」
「嘟!!」熊的肩窩震動一下，步槍噴出一枚子彈。

他可以在瞄準鏡中看見日軍士兵手中的狙擊槍滑落、陣亡的畫面。

「啪!!」那名陣亡狙擊的右手邊約莫20公分處，另一從微弱的閃光迸出。
「啊!!」
就在那麼一瞬間，熊慘叫一聲。
一枚灼熱的彈藥劃過熊的左手手臂。

下方的士兵開始全自動射擊，試圖揪出另一名狙擊手。
「那輛、著火的車後面!!」熊立即蹲下，背倚著殘破的木牆，痛苦的叫道。
「了解。」一個陌生的聲音傳來，隨即又是陌生的槍聲。

熊痛苦的用右手摀住傷口，頭向右轉往聲音方向來源一望。
一個綁著頭巾的斯巴達一代戰士，手中的MG36正在點放射擊。

「利希倫，榴彈!!」那名斯巴達戰士叫著，身旁的利希倫允諾後將20公厘榴彈發射器的膛室打開、推入一枚榴彈。

「要上囉!!」利希倫叫道，將步槍用60的仰角舉起。
「拜託…要中…」利希倫閉起眼睛祈禱道，隨即扣下發射紐。

「轟咻──」帶著白菸的榴彈，被噴入被曳光彈所掩蓋的夜空中。

----------


## 逆

> 夜視鏡中的中國頗為寧靜，只有遠方串來各種自動武器的模糊怒鳴。
> 還沒開始，只是還沒開始。
> 利希倫如此告訴自己，準備迎接接下來一千五百秒的戰鬥。
> 
> (60X20=1200<1500耶?)
> 
> 15公尺外的凱文也將步槍架好，還不知道從哪裡弄來一把柏格曼衝鋒槍，緊急時大概不錯。
> 
> 
> ...


內文相關的回文如上。
--

黑鷹計畫是吧?下次再來一個28天毀滅倒數吧ˊ3ˊ+(被巴飛)
看完後的第一個感想就是...天吶，這一篇我竟然沒找到錯字?!(再度被巴爛)
姆，事物描寫的地方相當棒，分歧的架構也很流暢，
分鏡也處理的很好，感覺上很像在看電影一樣。
這樣相比之下，拖搞拖了好幾千萬年的這件小事就略過不提吧－－(核爆)

那麼還多多加油，我很期待下一篇裡面，
某呆狐看到(名詞)和(名詞)親自(動詞+名詞)的(名詞)後的反應呢?(燦笑)
(昊：你說成這樣誰聽得懂.....   逆：我和呆狐。(認真))

另外，中間看的那一大段我看得好歡樂啊XDDDD"

----------


## 平川野

所謂和平下的真正黑暗大概也就是指這樣的局面了吧,表面上一派祥和,可實際上暗
中的鬥爭卻是這樣的醜陋又無奈,所以說,人就只這樣擁有越多就越不懂得滿足,得
了便宜還賣乖的生物,那這樣的話... ...作爲斯巴達戰士而誕生出來的我們,又算是
什麽呢?所以說... ...馬才最討厭軍人了... ...

以上爲呆馬無責任的腦殘想法,當作是發神經吧~別在意~

羽的戰死沙場真的是夠悲壯啊,飛狐再這一段的描寫和煽情上沒少下工夫吧?第一
次看你寫出在悲壯的文字,馬看到這裏都熱淚滿眶了~(一點都不誇張哦~~)

繼續加油吧~再接再厲~

----------


## 白袍狐仙

4-10 過火的復仇
(本節為限制級，心臟不太強或者是未滿18歲者…請斟酌觀看。)]
0220.月浦.中華民國陸軍.飛狐中校。
「開啪了各位!!」我吼著跳下天蠍號，我方的部隊就橫在美軍以及日軍增援部隊之間。
配合著天蠍式的12.7公厘機槍以及20公厘榴彈機砲，日軍開始後退至掩蔽物後方。

我則是下令使用智慧空爆榴彈，期望更有效率的殲滅敵軍。
美軍的運輸直昇機則是由左方切入後迅速的將部隊載走。

依據上將的指令，我要將戰俘帶回並且審問。
看來這件事情在美軍的協助之下輕鬆許多──


0225.日本群島東京都，防衛省.和田島松子中將。
「什麼──!?」一名身穿著黑色軍服、頭戴大盤帽的日本軍官在鵝黃色的燈光之下焦急的踱步，嘴裡還不停的問著「怎麼辦」、「怎麼可能」等夾雜不安的句子。

那名將軍頭也不抬、腳仍在地板上來回走動，卻開始質問送來情報的士兵。
「先給我解釋清楚…為什麼昨天1600登岸時會遭遇如此頑強的抵抗?那件事就算了，我們攻擊虹口的機隊全部被4架番號不明、自稱『戰狼』的傢伙擊落全數敵軍…那樣…如果也算了的話，為什麼，我的士兵會瘋言瘋雨的說出：『救命，那些惡魔根本不是人!!』、『難道他們有神明助陣?』、『野狼…野狼，11點鐘方向!!』」

島松子用錄音機播放著士兵哀嚎的聲音，看著眼前因為燈光而顯得忽明忽暗的情報人員。
這時的他已不在踱步，改成雙手叉腰看著那名情報人員。

情報人員低著頭、默不作聲。
「笨蛋，我問你話啊!!」島松子憤怒的將手中的資料擲向情報人員，他的臉漲成難看的朱紅色。
情報人員也解釋不出個所以然來，只能任憑一張張不再平整的文件由身上滑落。

「支那人…?」島松子隨即冷笑兩聲，「最好那麼會打…」
「他們還有美國人。」那名情報人員突然爆出一句話。
「你說什麼?」島松子斜著轉過頭來，雙瞳裡滿是不滿、憤怒以及些許的疑惑。
「美軍艦隊…昨天下午一開戰就衝向我方，各式精準武器不到7分鐘就擊沉白川大將的主力指揮艦…昨天以來的統計數據…我們的艦隊損失主力艦兩艘、巡洋艦7艘、砲艦4艘、驅逐艦9艘…其餘重傷船隻恐怕明天也…」

「那就…派出4101型潛艦，以及木更津航空隊。」島松子打斷情報人員送來的壞消息，「派出其中一艘。」
「呃…」
「懷疑啊?」
「我了解了，長官。」情報人員行了個軍禮，向後轉身。

島松子的身體微微前傾，雙唇扭動一下，本想再說些什麼，但是，始終沒說出口。
他拉不下臉對著那名情報人員說聲抱歉。


0240.廟街HQ.中華民國陸軍.林忠毅上將。
林忠毅有些怨恨的看著已經被綁在座位上的渡邊，正在由月影剃光他的大平頭，飛狐則是快速的在光亮的腦袋上貼上電極片。
闗於等等要進行的骯髒事，他想都不敢想。

利用人腦對於本能的需求阻斷某些腦區對於資料的封鎖，是這幾年來生物學的突破性進展。
但是，人的本能是什麼?不，應該說是動物的本能。

屏除一切的文化、社會行為，人類其實也跟野獸沒有兩樣，甚至在體能這部分還比野獸更為差勁。
但是，他們有著共通的本能：生存、繁衍下一代。

傳統的逼問方法，只會讓他人覺得你沒有方法了。
服藥也不行，如果是擁有大量有效情資的戰俘，運用中樞麻痺劑使其供出的情報，極有可能混雜著個人的幻想，所以也不行。
用好說歹說的勸降方式雖然有效，但是需要太長的時間。這正是目前中國軍隊欠缺的。

最有人權爭議、不過目前也最快速有效的是直接入侵戰俘大腦，將所有的資料下載再逐一分析。
但是，當當事人意志堅定時，仍有可能達到類似「封鎖」的感覺，也就是說電腦無法正確的將資料全數下載。

這個時候，可能就要輔以其他的方法。

目前經由500多起腦內入侵測試結果，「性」擺第一，其次是「親情」以及「同袍的期望」。
也就是說，隨便去路邊的「應召站」花個萬元去對付那些戰俘，可以換到價值數百萬的有用情報。

軍中的女性…在二戰的日本軍官眼裡根本就只不是「恐怖」兩字可以形容。
斯巴達一代、二代，各種種族一應俱全，準備套出有用情報後幹掉那些日本軍官。

林忠毅的電腦中市有很多所謂「刺激影片」，不過要是只有視覺以及聽覺的刺激有可能日本人除了「舉旗」之外，其他的情報照樣不招。

所以，孤狼情報排中的幾位美女士官可能就要上場了。
那些士官本來的職業就是「特種行業」，只是在對於戰俘的情報蒐集這方面確立了「性」是最有用的招數後，孤狼就被李榮展上將授命挑選幾名頗具姿色的風塵女郎來訓練成為戰鬥部隊，「快速使戰俘供出情報」。

不過孤狼表面上對於命令服從，但是對於後續這些女孩的處理頗不以為然。
公文上寫著是「功能減退即除役。」

那些女孩知道那麼多情報，除役的意思大概連三歲小孩都懂：進廁所用麻醉槍射個一槍再被帶到森林裡隨便埋一埋。

孤狼明顯更改了長官的命令──「直到戰死不然絕不除役」。

對於這個渡邊，孤狼決定高達1個班的美女一次上光光。
他現在則是靠在堆滿各式軍用雜物的牆邊，看著裡面兩位中校迅速將所有的儀器都佈置妥當。
而一旁的幾名女性士官則是放下柔順的秀髮，一邊準備重操舊業，用孤郎也聽不懂的「專業術語」決定待會兒要如何對付今晚的「可憐蟲」。

孤狼側頭傻笑。
對渡邊來說，這到底是天堂般的地獄，還是地獄般的天堂?
對於被這些女孩盯上的男生的感覺，會由興奮、爽快，直至不停的痛苦。


0250.廟街HQ.中華民國陸軍.飛狐中校。
我和月影處理完渡邊之後，兩人頗有默契的一同走出四面都用反光玻璃所圍起的小房間。

渡邊大可在裡頭盡情享樂而不發現外面其實有一票人想要他腦袋裡的情報。
我無聊的用右手托住下巴，左手則是移了移筆電的滑鼠。
除了開始任務之外，我也一面用Word紀錄下任務紀錄。
任務，開始。
目標：取得戰俘腦中最新日軍之部署。
預估時間：視目標體能而定。
執行人：斯巴達戰士039。

輸入電流，使目標清醒。
我透過筆電上方窺視，裡頭的戰俘已經緩緩的醒了過來，隨即發現自己被五花大綁在鐵椅上。

嘗試擷取資料。
電腦在經過30秒的讀取後，明顯回傳「無法執行」的字串。

果然…他將自己的意志封鎖了。

我將頭右轉90度，對著那群超水準的美女點了點頭。
那群美女回應我以曖昧的微笑。
「我說月影阿…」我有氣無力的問著，「你等等看過這些畫面之後，會想要到廁所『練靶』嗎?」

我故意加重「練靶」兩字的字音，他則是無力趴在桌上，咽嗚一聲。
「嗚──」發出了短暫的狼嚎後，「你還有心情阿?我們今天可是折損一位上尉。」
「我知道，」我歎了口氣，「所以我等等決定將.45ACP彈灌進他的胃。我只是想轉移話題。心情不能好一點嗎?」
「得了吧。20年的老朋友了，你在想什麼我還不知道。色鬼。」他雙眼微瞇。

要是他有一張正常的臉龐，想必這時他一定露出微笑吧。
我一面觀看小隔間內的情形，一面再度嘗試擷取資料。
「你…也會這麼做吧。」我試著找出不刺激他的辭語，「我是說，打爆他的胃這件事。」
「你不用強顏歡笑了。」月影的表情突然變的嚴肅。

我則是低頭不語。
「你也在懷疑這場戰爭的意義吧。」單刀直入切入問題。
「我…我只是把這個當作一場遊戲。」
「遊戲?你…你知道，我們殺過多少人嗎…?幾乎等於一個步兵師耶!!這…這不是很恐怖嗎?」月影抬起頭來，口氣越發激動。
「那不然你能怎麼辦?難道自殺?自殺沒有任何好處，國家丟臉、白養我們、損失戰力，與其自殺，我寧願選擇躲在那張被塑造出來的面具底下，苟且偷生!!」我毫不留餘地的反駁。
「我…看錯了。」
「抱歉。」我發覺說的過火，馬上道歉。

我的右手環上的他肩膀，又輕聲說了次抱歉。
他的狼耳朵無力的垂下。

我將右手拉開，開始在鍵盤上敲打。
「裡面的狀況越來越刺激了。」月影回答。
「我跟你說。」我一面開始擷取資料，「我有一個很特別的排長今天有恨你一模一樣的困擾。」

他的耳朵又高高翹起，雖然嘴上還是掛著冷淡的問句。
看透他的情緒實在太容易了。

「他跟我說，要是哪天他中槍了，他希望我只給他一種藥品，讓他靜靜的走。」
「嗚…」月影用低鳴回應。
「嗎啡。」
「那…他今後還會繼續殺人嗎?」月影吐出一句話。
「他會的。他說要替那些猶太人以及南京的居民報仇之後再走。」我微笑的說道。

「我…好想要先死。」月影說著，「我想…我承受不了我的任何一位好友再度命喪戰場的痛苦。你、Kubi、虎兒、上將、平川野、休諾斯，還有其他人…」
「笨蛋，」聽到這裡，我不爭氣的鼻酸，「你…很自私…」
「可能吧。」他也笑了笑，摘下眼鏡拭淚，「沒想到，我還哭的出來。」
「…謝謝。」他低聲說出，隨後發出哽咽以及輕笑混雜的奇妙聲音。
「笨蛋…」我情不自今的吸了吸鼻涕，「真是個笨蛋…」

(作者小編：不知道是怎樣，打到「笨蛋」這一句話時，自己也哭了。)

我輕輕的在他的背上捶了一下，並對自己如此孩子氣的行為感到苦笑。


反觀玻璃內的狀況──
(作者小編：接下來是承諾某些人要出現的18禁場面，可能有些血腥，受不了的不用看…殺人未遂的刑責我可承受不起…)

粗重的喘息聲有節奏的回蕩在小隔間內，伴隨著美女的嬌喘聲令人感到無比的邪惡。
渡邊雙手雙腳都被反綁在椅子上，此時只有頭痛苦的向後仰。
他知道，下一步一定是某個中國軍官衝進來之後把他所知道的情報全數擷取。
但是，身體上的感覺卻真實的呈現，畢竟他還是個血氣方剛的年輕人。

他將頭往後仰的當下，另一名長髮的士官馬上從後方補上，髮絲如瀑布般由肩上垂至渡邊的臉頰旁，雙唇中的水龍滑進他的嘴中與之交纏。

造成他頭後仰的罪魁禍首──此時正輕輕抓住渡邊的兩條大腿，雙眼迷離的望著要服侍的對象。
之後那名女士官輕輕舔了一下。

渡邊用快哭的聲音呻吟一聲。
那一聲呻吟，也確實的傳錄進了麥克風中。


反光玻璃外──
「資訊下載中。」我叫道，「順利入侵腦部。」

複製資料中…12%…14%…
我一面迫不及待的將剛剛下載的資料用戰術編輯軟體撥放。
結論頗令人振奮。

在渡邊腦中所存在的各種部隊部署圖，要就扣除掉今天我方確定殲滅的部隊後，在上海地區僅僅剩下5000人不到的敵軍。

敵軍多半還「龜」在城市裡巷戰。即是第一線已經放棄的城市，如寶山以及川砂口，日軍一樣不敢離開村落。
幾乎全世界闗於研究中國對日抗戰的文獻都寫著：「日軍在佔領區依然無法活動自如，一到夜裡只要一出城就會被為數眾多的中國游擊隊所殲滅。」

雖說知道日軍一定會調派支援，但是如果能將殘餘的敵人一鼓作氣消滅，讓青天白日滿地紅再度飄揚於寶山呢?

不…，我的職責，僅在於將所看到的回報、帶領士兵在前線衝鋒陷陣，僅此而已。

我還無法獨當一面。

電腦螢幕上隨著渡邊腦部的資料逐一下載、又有些自動消失的部隊，那是自動判讀今天的戰果而定的。
上海的外海飄出一片紅潮，不過隨即消失大半──今天的美國海軍艦隊以及空軍聯合夾攻的成效。

「水喔水喔。」月影在一旁看了，也是連番叫好。
「那麼…可以叫上將來看了吧?」我轉過頭去，露齒而笑。
「哇喔，原來今天我們這個戰俘還埋有價值的嘛。」

孤狼的左右手各撘在我跟月影肩上，看著電腦螢幕。
「你要是喜歡，每天抓一個回來虐待也行。」我說了句玩笑話。
「唉…你真的那麼喜歡看?」孤狼的眼神有些哀傷，「HUMINT的取得方法不只一種…，這樣是不是有欠道德?」

的確。
戰俘的利用價值就是知道腦袋中的資訊後送他下地獄。

電腦發出嗶聲。
檔案下載完畢。

「我去…收拾他。」我將椅子往後拉，站了起來。
鋼製的椅子發出難聽的呻吟，我一面將Mk 23手槍上膛。


走進玻璃隔間內，渡邊了臉上露出了痛苦的表情、伴隨著由口中緩緩流出的白沫。
但是地板上的幾位士官還是繼續「折磨」他。

「夠了沒阿，進行下一步了。」我雙頰發燙的看著酒池肉林的景象，「出去出去。」
「是──」

傳來的，是令年輕男子為之目眩的嬌媚嗓音。
我努力穩住自己的情緒。

接下來的事情不太好玩。

我走上前去，硬是用力的賞了渡邊兩巴掌。
「混帳，休息時間過了。」我一把扯下他腦袋上的電擊片。
「你剛剛享受的是地獄般的天堂，現在我讓你冷靜一下。」我用日語不帶感情的說著。

他回過神來，卻又馬上展現出不屈不撓的一面。
「知道這個幹三小的吧?」我用國語說著，從袖口拿出一支手術刀。
他仍惡狠狠的瞪著我。

我則是朝他的兩腿之間用力一揮。

慘叫。
鮮血泊泊的流出。

「這還是小Case我告訴你。」我將左手的手術刀往他胸口一扔，順便掏出了已經上膛的手槍。

一槍灌心臟太便宜他了。
腦中出現許多不理性的想法，潛藏的獸性指使我要用最不人道的方式對待他。

我將手槍冰冷的槍口對準他的心臟下方5公分。
這是最為痛苦的死法──讓胃酸腐蝕自己的胸膛。

「砰轟!!」手槍退殼。
「這一槍，是為了今天陣亡的中華民國士兵所開!!」

槍口移到剛剛槍傷的左側一公分處，再度開槍。
「這第二槍，是為了我們的步槍連已殞上尉──羽，所開的!!」

槍口又些許上移、開槍，他的胸膛左側出現了完美的血印正三角形。
「第三槍，是為了我以及月影、修諾斯、Kubi等的朋友──羽，所開的!!」
渡邊和我都再度哽咽了。

渡邊的哽咽是由於身體上的痛楚。
我的哭泣則是對於戰爭最無力的悲鳴。

我…無法阻止命令。
我…只能看著一起起悲劇由自己創造。
或許，龍影的話是對的，斯巴達的存在是最為強悍的錯誤。

用顫抖的左手將染血的手槍機械式的闗上保險、收進槍套。
我向後轉，緩步走出佈滿鐵銹、夾雜一絲鹹味的玻璃隔間。


0300.吳淞口美軍臨時HQ.美國海軍陸戰隊.鴛鴦中士。
「幹，媽的，我已為你死了!!」鴛鴦擁住走下直昇機的CY，說了句粗話後改抱下一人。

契克也沒有好到哪裡去。
他則是抱緊雷歐，口裡不斷說著感謝上帝。

只有凱文強顏歡笑，勉強的與鴛鴦抱過後便沉默不與。
「嗯…我還是感到非常的抱歉。」羅特摘下大盤帽，對著凱文輕輕的行了個禮。
「中…中將，我沒關係啦。」凱文急忙擺了擺手。

隨即就是一陣沉默。
(作者小編：因為想不到要寫什麼。真的…)
(作者小編：抱歉…掉進SF的深淵。其實兩行之間停了大兩個禮拜…)

「CY!!」鴛鴦叫了一聲，「要不要吃點東西?」鴛鴦突然從上衣的口袋遞出遊廚房偷拿的培根。

開朗樂觀、受人敬重的火力支援手馬上變成飢餓的狐狸。
「哈──嗚。」CY兩手還抱著機槍，不過嘴卻連同培根將鴛鴦的右手掌咬了下去。

現場傳來的，除了直昇機熄火聲，還有鴛鴦的慘叫以及羅特的傻笑聲。


0320.廟街HQ.中華民國陸軍.飛狐中校。
我將軍靴的魔鬼氈扯掉、拔了下來，露出已經包了一整天的腳掌。
「臭死了──!!」月影馬上捏住鼻子。
「你是指你吧。」我指著他──也是光溜溜的腿。

我繼續將迷彩褲往上捲，露出發達的小腿。
「自從七歲開始，我們有幾個晚上不是一起睡覺?」月影此時將G-36K的防火帽鎖了回去，算是完成槍枝保養，開始收拾起滿地的潤滑油、通槍條。
「你覺得有幾個?我們連被東北軍抓時也在一起咧。」我回答，一面將G-36E的榴彈發射器卸了下來，丟到軍外套上，躺了下來。

「今天幹掉幾個?」月影在我快速跌入夢鄉前又問了。
「不下一個營吧。」我有些含糊的說著，「還算順利啦。」
「我也要睡囉──」月影回答。

隨後是搬動武器的聲音，最後在我左方70公分處也躺了下來。
「啊──」他傳來滿足的嘆息聲，全身的肌肉酸痛後放鬆的感覺的確蠻爽的。

(作者小編：嗯…這篇挺混的。錯，混到一個極致了。不過最近倒是有挺多事情的。學校、狼版、火線版就算的，還好死不死的到SF版又把文章發上去…。嗯…不過印象最深刻的是，禮拜五竟有隔壁班的美女要我教他化學?雖然不是我暗戀的那個，不過沒魚蝦也好，嗯嗯…(?)。啊啊~又把後記的字數幾乎填滿了，到了預告時間。下一節就是8/14了，空軍節唷~，所以當然要讓我們戰狼小隊替高志航的I-22小隊助攻囉~還有在約莫4-13的時候會有血戰四行倉庫的場面，敬請期待!!那麼，天狐晴嵐我在此祝各位新年快樂囉。)

----------


## 平川野

建軍節馬有聽過,什麽時候有空軍節了?那是不是還有陸軍節,海軍節,特種部隊
節... ...啥鬼啊~!?

這一篇與其說思想性太重倒不如說是作者-飛狐你本身就處在矛盾和混亂的思緒中,
結果打出來的文也是前後混亂,整篇混到不行,抛開些許的獵奇不談,民族情緒真的
很重啊,不過馬有感覺你是在不知不覺中流露出來的,是不是最近忙的事情實在太多
了,所以有點腦殘了?

P.S:提個小小的要求,以後小說裏再提到馬的名字,請盡量不要再打全名出來好嗎?
叫馬野就好了,還省了兩個字呢~感覺被叫全名很不習慣.

----------


## 獨

啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊等一下!!!
狐仙你沒到18歲吧!!!!(指)

居然寫了那樣這樣的東西哎!!!(指)(驚)

汝果然腐了嗎?(愣)
嘛…沒關係…反正我也看了…(炸)

期待咱們戰狼小隊大展拳腳哦~加油!

----------


## 白袍狐仙

4-11 上海制空戰
1937.8.14.0700.上海上空.中華民國空軍.Pixy上尉。
閃著金光的太陽早已浮出海面，海上波光點點、隨著幾艘軍艦悠閒的掠過畫面，伴隨著建物上飄揚的國旗，構成一幅難得一見、令人意志消沉的戰爭場景。

就在寧靜的當下，如飆風般的吼叫聲劃破這一片寧靜。
4架全黑的F/A-22空優戰機掠過上海上空，無線電又再度傳來台灣人特有的國語腔調。

「幹──天氣真好，中原標準時間070015秒，你現在收聽的是中華民國空軍頻道，」惡作劇的上尉頑皮的看了一下隊長機，「我是空中DJ，Pixy~」
「隨便你怎麼說，你這──」平川野欲言又止，想不出還有什麼話可以教訓他的下屬。
「現在撥放的是2000年代的搖滾歌曲──嗯…」Pixy頓了頓，「這首好了。」

無線電中傳來清晰的搖滾音樂聲，「現在你收聽的是『灼眼的夏娜』OP2；Joint。」
隨著音樂的進行，獨似乎也哼了起來。

「怎麼，你有聽過阿，獨?」Pixy自己也沉醉在搖滾樂中，頭微微的擺動。
「有聽過是有聽過，上尉。」獨回答。
「那是什麼東西阿?不過歌蠻好聽的倒是。」平川野搶先一步插話。

「嗯…那是一部日本小說改編成動畫的主題歌。我想你大概沒有童年吧，野。還是說，你的童年都在飛行模擬器上度過?」

Pixy的巨神之刃射控雷達突然叫了一聲，鎖定左前方50米的一架戰機。
「呃…別生氣，中校。」Pixy吐了吐舌頭。

射控雷達上的IFF過了約莫5秒後才重新識別左前方的戰機為僚機。
「對了，那部小說我有看過，是在我領養父母的曾祖父的房間內看過。」
「想必你曾祖父一定是個哈日族。」Pixy回應，隨即爽朗的笑了兩聲。

「對了，今天就是空軍節的由來呢。」Pixy像是想到了什麼，呢喃道。
「空軍節?我只有聽說過建軍節。照你這樣說兒，還有海軍節、陸軍節、特種部隊節?」憐月半開玩笑的問道。
「這是中華民國特有的節日。就在1937.8.14日今天，我們迎擊日軍戰機大勝之後被全國人民當作是空軍節。」
「第二次空戰大捷是823砲戰期間吧?我記得32架F-86軍刀機對上100多架MiG-17擊落10架對吧。」獨也參的一腳。
「嗄?」平川野滿頭霧水。
「阿呀呀，這段被中共不願提起的回憶…被挖出來了，很刺耳唄。」Pixy一激。

致命的一擊。
「黃韋翔上尉，你不想混啦，你他媽的安靜點兒!!」平川野指名道姓的大叫。
Pixy的氧氣面罩下則是露出些許邪惡的微笑。

無意義的對話──也就是Pixy以及平川野的「嘴砲秀」又持續了好一陣子，歌也早就重複不下兩遍。

正當音樂準備進入副歌時，嘎然而止。
「嘿。」Pixy用有別於胡鬧的聲調說著，「雷達有異狀。野、憐月，你們也是嗎?」Pixy用正經的語調問著，但是對於他的長官以及隊友卻仍然用綽號。

「有…有…IFF擴大掃描範圍，主動雷達開啟!!」平川野吼道。
「這裡是天鷹，我們偵測到你們前方有數量眾多的日機編隊，方位75，高度10000，已經入侵我中華民國領空。戰狼小隊，搶占有利空層，准許接戰!!」空中預警機AWACS也馬上作出反應。

「別鬧了，快跟上!!」平川野用平穩卻快速的口氣說著，「戰狼，爬升!!」

4架全黑的戰機在晨曦中以高攻角向上攀升拉至30000呎。
「辨識敵機種類，武器保險解除，全隊接戰!!」平川野熟捻的下達命令，機上的低功率主動雷達開始掃描在100公里外的敵機。

AWACS收到由平川野機上戰鬥電腦所回傳的消息，立即以地面陣地雷達、太空中的SOLG同步衛星、以及自身的電子設備快速的確認日本全區有哪些航空基地飛機短少、再藉由衛星影像以及雷達訊號，確認的敵機。

「天鷹致戰狼，敵方為日本木更津航空隊兩個總大隊，零式戰鬥機132架，重型轟炸機40架以上。」
「幹!!」Pixy率先大罵，「他們人比我們彈藥還多!!」
「請求其餘航空編隊支援；重複，請求其餘航空編隊支援，戰狼無法應付這麼多敵軍!!」平川野的聲音有些顫抖。

「這裡是高志航，有人需要我們嗎?」一個頗為雄厚的聲音傳進無線電，「我們現在有I-16俄製戰機，不知道幫不幫的上忙?」
「絕對可以!!這裡是戰狼隊平川野中校，敵機位於075方位，高度10000呎，伴隨重轟炸機!!」
「了解，我們由虹口馬上起飛!!」

「你看吧，英雄來也。」平川野與高志航通話完畢後，Pixy馬上又塞進一句話。
「對，都給你講，爽了吧?」平川野刻意用台語的文法調侃的說道，不過馬上又被賭了回去。
「那好，野，你就閉嘴聽我講。」

獨尷尬的笑了幾聲──不過在無線電嗅出濃厚的火藥味時馬上停止。


0705.上海上空.中華民國空軍.平川野中校。
高空捲雲的上方，驀然出現兩對墨黑的高速機影。
「我們的掛載是混裝綜合掛載，對付大批機群可能有些力不從心。」平川野用無線電告誡其他隊員，自己則是將戰機的速度催到800節的高速。
「我們的任務是掩護高志航的機隊交戰後脫離、補充後再度協同作戰。」Pixy頓了頓──「隨便啦，要一開始就能夠射光所有的導彈呢?」

射光…下一步就是貼地撤退…那麼要是將日機交給友軍…
平川野的腦子裡快速的運轉著，他已經建構出了陸空協同作戰的雛型。
「幫我接上308師HQ。」平川野指定機上的人工智慧電腦，而電腦也馬上作出回應。

「上將，你們放棄了月浦沒!?」平川野劈頭就問。
「你要幹…我們正在移防中，已經會同264旅在上海市區構築防禦工事!!」
「那有防空飛彈嗎?我們戰狼現在要跟132架戰鬥機還有40架以上的重轟炸機交戰!!有任何地對空飛彈會幫我們很多的忙!!」平川野激動的吼著。

「我知道了。馬上去辦。」
「上將，我欠你一個超級大的人情。」
「沒什麼，床上還。」

通話完畢。

第一個爆出狂笑的Pixy。
「噗哧…噗哈哈哈哈哈…嘎哈哈哈…」Pixy的機體微微擺動著，想必是笑的太過火。
平川野則是鐵青著臉。
「救命阿…哈哈哈哈…天大的緋聞阿…哈哈哈哈哈…我快…我快斷氣了…」

平川野望向獨以及憐月的駕駛艙。
他們兩人也狂笑著。只不過把無線電切斷了。

姑且不論對於小隊的貢獻，獨還有憐月挺會做人的。
相較於無線電中持續傳來的笑聲，平川野又是歎了口氣。

平川野用鍵盤輕輕的敲入以下訊息，傳送給友軍：「MSXLAA，喜相逢，兩批。」
隨即傳來三聲了解。

「距離25浬，可以了。」平川野吼道。
四架全黑的F/A-22空優戰機此時全打開機腹武器槽，數目眾多的白色魔法射手型飛彈便備。

驀然，隊長機以30000呎高度、800節航速帶頭拋下8枚白色、短小的魔法射手。
其餘戰機照辦。

他們第一波飛彈飽和攻擊各有兩顆鎖定了轟炸機的中央。
要是能將轟炸機擊燬，地面的友軍即使對抗日本零式戰機也不足為懼。


0707.上海外海.美國海軍陸戰隊Indigo小隊.奇薩少校。
「這裡是奇薩，升空了。」奇薩少校在一陣令人緊張卻習慣的小墜落後，從航母脫離。
「魯道夫，跟上了。」
「可樂，跟上了。」
「隆利，跟上了。」

4架水藍色塗裝的F/A-22戰機正以300節的一般速度向上攀升，機身的顏色與英文單字Indigo不謀而合。

「由於事態緊急，故現在開始進行機上戰術簡報。」羅特平穩的聲音傳了出來，影像則是顯示在HUD上。
羅特的頭像消失，取而代之的是一幅上海的立體地圖，快速的拉大。

「於0705時接獲中國方戰狼小隊的支援請求，我方認為事態嚴重，故決定起飛援助。」
「敵軍為日本精銳的木更津航空隊，以及為數眾多的重轟炸機。要是全數發揮飽和先制攻擊，將對上海地區的友軍造成嚴重損害。故本中將在此下兩點戰術指令。」
「一、」

地圖也隨之拉到上海市區。
「擊落敵軍重轟炸機；」

4名飛官覆頌一遍。

「第二、與中華民國高志航飛官協防上海制空權，直至敵軍全數撤退。」
「還有，祝好運。」羅特說罷。隨即消失在螢幕上。

奇薩調整了頭盔的繫帶，發出低沉的嗚咽聲。
「還是太緊?」可樂問道。他剛剛在航母上已經和這個頭盔奮鬥了將近半小時。
「嗯。」
「會影響戰鬥嗎?」隆利有些擔心的問著。
「不會…隨便啦!!」奇薩放棄，將手重新放回飛機的操縱桿上。


0710.上海市中心.中華民國陸軍.Kubi中校。
「我也太久沒出場了吧?」Kubi從淺睡中醒來，自顧自的嘆道。
一旁的作者手中拿的T91突擊步槍，另一手則是開啟筆電桌面上的Word文件，轉頭對著Kubi，「最近沒時間嘛…所以小說出比較慢。」
「笑話。一回家開電腦就是SF，以為我不知道阿?」
作者支唔了一下，沉吟道：「那有什麼辦法…?目前才上士…當然要快快升少尉拿國造T91嘛…」

Kubi看著眼前戴著近視眼鏡的作者──歎了口氣。
「高中生都這麼愛玩喔?」
「沒錯，正值愛玩的年紀，」作者歎了一聲，「但是成績也不怎麼樣。」
「不會啦，你這次期考不是校排16?」Kubi抱起狙擊槍，看著眼前的作者。
「所以我可以多玩點SF嗎?中校?」

無庸置疑，Kubi馬上在作者後腦杓賞了一記巴掌，當場把作者打趴在螢幕上。

(作者小編：以上來亂…接下來是嚴肅正經的戰爭小說。)

Kubi於今晨0500時接獲林忠毅的命令後便與自己的部隊前往上海進行工事建築工作。一方面牽制上海的日軍警備隊總部下達作戰指令、伺機狙殺高階軍官、另一方面開始撤退難民以及外國使館。

另一方面，今天排定是修諾斯以及羽(已殞)的部隊休息整備，所以在重火力的撤出之後月影以及上官營長所肩負重型火力支援任務則更加艱鉅。基本上來說，上海算是個典型高工業發展的近代城市，可以看到如同現代般的高樓、暗巷以及完備的運水、運輸系統，對於先進戰士們來說，可以藉由各種生化非致命性以及先進的偵測裝備等等進行SOG之MOUT作戰。

所謂的MOUT，也就是城市戰。雖然林忠毅帶領了一群戰力可怖的戰士協防，但是對於中國抗日戰爭史來說，恐怕只占了連皮毛都不到的少數人員。SOG，即特戰人員，與一般的作戰部隊有所不同。

第一、SOG的指導原則是打了就跑，擅長夜戰、奇襲，雖然不能夠對於敵方設施以及人員造成強力殺傷，但是其所獵殺的對象通常是敵軍高階軍官、重要據點，因此多了心理戰的特性。

第二、一般作戰部隊可以投入毫無限制的作戰兵力，如同這次  蔣公在上海地區投下了近40萬的兵力準備圍殲日軍五萬不到的海軍陸戰隊。但是SOG並無法調派出大舉進攻的部隊，只能派出精銳卻少量的部隊鎮壓關鍵的作戰區域。

但是，SOG詭異的地方就是在於能夠用極少數的兵力壓制住廣大的區域，藉由火力巡邏、臨時OP的利用，SOG所做的淨化往往比正規軍更為乾淨。

Kubi左手揉了揉睡眼惺忪的雙眼，右手還攬著已經上膛、保險關閉的SR-36狙擊槍，緩緩的站了起來，說：「我睡了多久?」
「17分鐘。」一旁在光學迷彩布後觀察上海日軍警備隊總部的蒼楓看了看錶之後，回答他的長官，「不必多睡一點?」
Kubi簡單明確的回答：「不必。」，隨後拿起狙擊槍，挨近的光學迷彩布上槍眼。

他們所在的臨時OP處於公寓中、難民已經撤退。現在這公寓與日軍警備隊總部只差不到200公尺，火力偵查連隨時可以狙殺裡面的人員。

「今晚的行動，代號是什麼?」一旁的妤有些好奇的問著，剛剛的沉默使Kubi還以為他睡著了。
「幹麻問?」Kubi一面架起腳架，頭也不回的質問。
「我只是想看看上將還能有多少創意。」
「今晚的行動名稱很平常啦，火線獵殺。」蒼楓隨即打了個呵欠，拍了拍他的翅膀，「沒事的話，我去睡20分鐘。可以嗎，長官?」

Kubi此時已經低頭將阿格斯系統的鏡片戴上，開啟電源，轉頭透出有些邪惡的微笑：「不要想要看好戲喔。」

「早餐要吃些什麼呢…?」要是只聽聲音，你一定會覺得是鄰家美少女早起的嬌嗔。問題是，真實的畫面為一隻披著蓋里偽裝服的北極雪狐扛著狙擊槍朝鄰家窺伺，你可能笑不太出來了。

狙擊鏡中，出現了極為清楚的熱顯影像──辦公桌前的軍官正圍著一張地圖指指點點，顯然是高階軍官。
Kubi認出其中一名是今晚的目標──川崎中佐，冷笑了一下。
「先給你點下馬威…」她暗想著，狙擊槍以左手手肘為軸心，迅速的轉動狙擊槍，將十字絲瞄準他身旁的另一名少佐。

狙擊槍在套了電子滅音器後，只發出「嗚咻」的悶響。不過對面的敵營顯然陷入大騷動。
「多來一點，如何?」她冷笑，狙擊槍迅速的朝左邊轉了60度，依照經驗以及前置量的測量，又放了一槍。
另一名正奔出辦公室的中尉倒地，血在熱顯器的螢幕上逐漸擴散。

Kubi將光學迷彩布的槍眼上方的掩蔽布也放了下來──那些日本兵大概也想不到該死的先進戰士就在這附近。

就在此時，4聲震耳欲聾的音爆炸了進來，4架全黑的戰機剛剛掠過。


0711.上海上空.中華民國空軍.高志航領隊。
「兄弟們，發現敵機，咱們今天跟鬼子拼上了!!」俄製的I-16戰機迅速的掠過上海上空，緊接著拉高。
「武器保險解除，全體，大幹一場!!」高志航吼道。

編隊整齊的I-16輕型戰鬥機的隊形當場大亂，與日軍的零式戰鬥機交雜纏鬥。
高志航率先衝入敵陣，鎖定了一架正東方的日機，當場減速、用小迴轉半徑繞了過去。

那架日機知道迴避，馬上爬升、翻滾，不過高志航還是緊追不捨。
高志航眼見距離大約夠近，登時按下機槍的發射鈕。

無數的曳光彈在瞬間被送出，在高速的戰機纏鬥中顯得扭曲。
「太左邊了!!」他強忍著高G力，輕輕的將方向舵往右一帶，沒想到日機機警的朝著左邊閃開。

「隊長，小心，兩架敵機在你後面!!」隊友用無線電吼著。
「我知道!!」高志航咂舌，狀況棘手到不行。
無數的敵軍機槍彈藥由駕駛艙旁掠過，突然一聲悶響，高志航發現機翼中彈。

「長官，沒事吧?」
「俺沒事!!」高志航吼著，「掩護一下!!」隨即將戰機的操縱桿猛然一推，靈巧的戰機登時俯衝，指向另一架在5000呎高度的日機。

機不可失…!!

高志航大喜，扣下了扳機。
「啪撘撘撘撘撘撘!!撘撘撘!!撘撘撘撘撘撘撘!!」機翼兩旁的機槍噴出火光，那架日機登時解體，爆出黑色的濃煙以及橘紅色的火光。

高志航也毫不避諱，戰機就這麼衝過了敵軍掉落中的殘骸，登時感覺一陣爆震波將飛機如布娃娃班甩著。

另一架僚機馬上跟到了高志航的後方，對著其中一架不懷好意的敵軍扣下了機槍。

又是漂亮的一殺!!
「感謝，上海八!!」高志航嘴上故作輕鬆的說著，實際上他看到了前方約莫3000呎處有兩個小黑點直挺挺的衝來!!

空戰比的雙方的戰機、武器系統是否精良外，更重要的是飛行員的膽識以及反應時間。在被鎖定的那一剎那，就要馬上採取行動──是開啟後燃機逃離射程還是施放熱金屬片並且順便幹掉敵軍的飛射台?

高志航眼神一飄，鎖定了右邊那架敵機。
他將機首微微右擺，隨即用著瞄準拍對著敵機直放曳光彈。

成功的將一架敵機擊墜，不過座機後方傳來金屬的撕裂聲。
高志航暗叫不秒，轉過頭去，眼見僚機已經冒煙下墜。

「快點跳傘!!」高志航吼著，一面加速左拐爬升。

此時的上海蒼穹已經被團團的戰雲包圍。上海上空的空間已達飽和，隨時都有可能發生戰機對撞。
地面的輕兵器部隊見到密密麻麻都是戰機，絲毫不敢大意，就怕胡亂開火傷了友軍，因此防空火力出乎意料的少；僅有幾枚肩射飛彈從建築物頂端竄出，準確的擊落零式戰鬥機。

高志航被肩射飛彈的白色尾煙吸引，一雙眼瞪著那枚飛彈竄升至與自己相同的空層。飛彈筆直的朝著敵方衝去，隨即準確的命中敵機。

「漂亮!!」他吼了一聲，將戰機右彎，避開一枚對自己毫無敵意的飛彈後，直衝正在攻擊僚機上海五的零式。

零式也不是好惹，當場決定左彎迴避。
I-16戰機雖然靈巧，但是比不上零式的馬力，當場被零式拉開距離。

瞬間，高志航看到前方的零式爆出局紅色的火光後墜毀。

怎麼回事…?

4聲音爆掠過高志航的座機。
「高志航少校，這裡是中國空軍戰狼小隊，我是隊長平川野中校。我們將協防上海制空權。」一個冷冰冰的嗓音傳出，高志航突然覺得熱血沸騰。

友軍來了，這場制空戰贏定了!!

「兄弟們，先進戰士已經到了，讓俺們打退日本鬼子，殺阿!!」
「等等，還有我們!!」另一串不甚標準的國語傳來，隨即4架天藍色的F/A-22空優戰機也到場支援。


0716.上海上空.中華民國空軍.平川野中校。
「那些小蒼蠅都沒有IFF，這仗只能用巨神之刃掃描了!!別仰賴IFF以免誤擊友軍。憐月，小心使用ECM，空間飽和度太高，有可能波擊自己人；Pixy，你到高空層伺機放下MSXLAA，順便偵測是否有下一波援軍；獨，我怕你有個三長兩短，你跟著我一起殺退日本人!!全隊，散開!!」平川野當機立斷，下達了各項指令。

原本為於隊伍中央偏左側的憐月以及右側的Pixy立即閃開，獨則是跟上了平川野的步調。

野將速度降至290節，好精準的掌控周圍的情形。
HUD上密密麻麻都是日軍的綠色可鎖定目標，平川野毫不遲疑，丟下4枚纏鬥型魔法射手飛彈。
「野，FOX2 、FOX2、FOX2、FOX2!!」
獨則是將平川野鎖定的目標標定後，再行對11點鐘方向、1000外的敵軍釋放QAAM導彈。
「獨，FOX2!!」

美軍與中國空軍的叫喊聲不絕於耳，無線電瞬間被一片訊息聲給淹沒。
「Yes，命中目標!!」獨的眼角看到剛剛所丟下的飛彈準確擊落敵機，趕緊通報。
「野，飛彈丟4中3。」

「這裡是Pixy，長程陣列雷達顯示毫無增援部隊，請求協防低空層!!」
「了解，請求許可!!」平川野馬上回應。


0717.上海上空.中華民國空軍.Pixy上尉。
Pixy一聽到請求許可，立即粗暴的將操縱桿往右一轉、隨即前推。
F/A-22以80度的高俯角由15000呎向下俯衝，隨即MSXLAA鎖定了4架敵機。

全黑的戰機機腹一開，4枚白色的迷你核飛彈立即跳出、隨即點火、散開。
Pixy則是開啟後燃機，將操縱桿往上一拉，就在離地1200呎處準確拉起。

超音速的巡航加上剛剛俯衝所獲得的動能，讓拉起時的戰機發出強烈的音爆，下方建築物的玻璃為之碎裂。

Pixy轉頭尋找敵機，立即發現右方1725呎處有一架正在攻擊I-16的日本零式。
「我來救你啦!!」他心中如是作想，流暢的將戰機往右轉個個半圓後丟出傳統的追熱導彈。

「呀──呼!!Pixy，擊落五架!!」Pixy滿足的大叫，隨即確認殘餘敵軍數──97架。

「彈藥還夠嗎?」平川野問道。
「一定不夠。我們有可能申請第二次的補給嗎?」Pixy四處張望，卻突然發現HUD紅了一片。

「可惡…被盯上了…」Pixy暗想，當下馬上加快速度、開啟後燃機、一面以高攻角上升。
Pixy不時回頭張望那架緊追不捨的零式。約莫過了20秒後，他露出了一絲狡詐的微笑。

速度劇降，他感覺要被拋出坐椅般。
接著──掉頭──

那架零式剛好進入機砲的射程範圍!!
「碰嗡──」機砲在Pixy的控制之下，當場將零式扯成碎片!!

「Pixy、幹掉一架!!」
「奇薩，幹掉2架。」
「這裡是可樂，擊毀4架；重複，4架!!」


0720.上海上空.中華民國空軍.高志航隊長。
「兄弟們，上阿!!」高志航激動的大吼，「別輸給了先進戰士!!」

高志航的風鏡微微起霧，他此時感覺到熱血衝腦──看到先進戰士們如鬼神般的攻擊，真的是大快人心!!

「嘟，颼!!」突然，駕駛艙裂了一個口子，隨即又是更多的裂痕以及子彈朝他襲來。
「可惡…!!」高志航心想，「一定又被盯上了!!」

突然，後方傳來爆裂聲，隨即是水藍色的戰機掠過高志航的左方。
「專心點，這是真正的戰爭，隨時都可以殺了你!!」奇薩少校用無線電對著高志航，用著不甚標準的國語吼著。

戰局出現了微妙的變化。
隨著敵機一架架的墜毀，戰線似乎慢慢往海上移動。
大家都知道這是怎麼一回事。只是頗有默契的安靜戰鬥著。

直到帶頭發難的Pixy如此大吼──
「敵軍開始撤退了，所有戰機，我們會同外海的美軍艦隊追擊!!」

無線電中傳來如雷的歡聲，所有中國的飛官都知道，今天是真正屬於他們的節日，空軍節。


0722.上海外海.美國狼犬號航母戰鬥群.羅特中將。
羅特剛剛回到航母，就碰上了日軍撤退的大場面。
當他知道有高達70幾架的日本戰機要撤退時，露出了好戰的微笑。
在攻擊珍珠港時日軍所投射的對艦魚雷是在1940年代初期研發完畢，所以在1937年的零式戰機，要是不加掛任何其他武器的話，可謂毫無對艦能力。

「派遣航母兩個小隊的戰機升空，並且讓所有的快砲系統與防空電腦連線、所有持自動武器之步兵佩帶阿格斯系統，戰機之高度低於1000呎立刻全自動連射。」


整個戰鬥群馬上動了起來，機砲持續且不變的嗓音為正在逃亡的日機籠上死亡的薄紗。
無數的子彈交織成火網，熱源只要一被鎖定，馬上送上持續寫精準的射擊，任憑哪架戰機都會受不了。

日軍完全沒料到沒有這麼個程咬金，當場作出各種特技動作迴避，平時訓練時不敢作、也做不出的動作這時也一鼓作氣的作了出來。
「轟，颼──!!轟，颼──!!轟，颼──!!轟，颼──!!轟，颼──!!轟，颼──!!轟，颼──!!轟，颼──!!」
PAC-8型防空飛彈開始密集的發射，將佈滿金光的早晨天空染成一片白。]

雷達上的紅點迅速由60幾降為20幾，只剩下不到一個大隊的戰機逃出，隨即又是中國戰狼以及美國Indigo在後追擊。

這時──
「報告，30度傳來水雷灌水聲!!」一名士官突然起立，緊張的叫道。
「友軍?」羅特微微感到緊張。
「不…不是!!敵軍，又…又有灌水聲!!魚雷發射了!!」

「砲艦左滿舵迴避、將40%的RAM交由反潛作戰、所有士官兵收回對空指令、反潛直升機起飛!!」
「報告，這裡是狼犬勾，本艦即將被彈；重複，即將…」隨即通訊中斷。
「狼犬勾!!狼犬勾!!」通訊士官大吼著，試圖重新聯繫。
「報告──狼犬勾右舵嚴重受損…又在一次被彈了!!」一旁的觀測觀看著望遠鏡中駭人的景象──遠方的砲艦右舵又再一次激起高聳的水花，砲艦開始緩緩的傾斜。

「全戰鬥群，將對空任務交由戰機；聲納士!!」羅特頭一轉，一名中尉立即舉手回答。
「有無偵測到敵艦?」
「報告，沒有!!」

怎麼…可能!!

二戰的日軍，怎麼可能有匿蹤的潛艦!!
匿蹤潛艦，美國也僅有10艘不到，科技相差120年以上的日軍怎麼可能擁有!!

聲納士直瞪著放著螢光的螢幕，不解的呢喃。

「可惡…遇到勁敵了…」羅特暗想著。
「驅逐艦，將所有電腦資源分配至反潛作戰!!」

4架驅逐艦一一回答。

「敵人出現於北偏東30度後就不見蹤影…連聲納找不到…只有兩種可能…」羅特不安的忖度，最後終於不得不相信眼前的一切證據。

「聲納士，比對海底地圖；多派遣三個小隊的F-35，配備反潛飛彈!!呼叫中國方請求SOLG衛星攻擊，我們有場硬仗要打了!!」

----------


## 平川野

飛狐~!你又拿馬開這樣無良的玩笑,什麽叫床上還~!?還有那個天殺的上將到底是
誰~!?馬要拿飛彈轟他家窗戶~!當然如果他長得夠帥夠MAN的話,馬可以考慮床上還~(被滅)

灼眼的夏娜哦... ...馬對灼眼炎發嬌蠻娘沒有愛,而且也的確不知道OP音樂是什麽
樣的.

說回劇情,馬和Pixy還真是空中的"巨人/阪神",一見面就打嘴仗,讓旁邊人當相聲聽,
不過都說越愛吵的話感情就越好,大概戰狼小隊裏就他和馬的羁絆是最深的了吧?
真想知道我們兩個中任意一個出了點事,另一個會是什麽樣的反應.

另外看到了九妹的表現... ...好可怕的女人... ...千萬不要得罪狙擊手啊~!

120年前的匿蹤潛艦啊... ...該不會同樣有非我方人員穿越時空了吧?說起來自從穿
越時空的少女播出來,穿越似乎就流行起來了~(這句是題外話,可以無視)

期待下一節哦~~~(迷:話說... ...你的小說如何了? 野:今天天氣真不錯~~~)

----------


## 獨

我真是個好孩子~連話也不多說~(炸)

野哥他們倆的感情真是好到不可想象~~(啥?)

空軍果然就是好樣的~!

期待下一篇~

----------


## 白袍狐仙

4-12 4101潛艇
「發現敵方潛艇…發現啦!!」聲納士激動的大吼，一面撥弄鍵盤上的按鈕，好讓影像投影到全作戰指揮室都清晰可見的96吋螢幕上。

「太…太可怕了…」羅特愣住了。
海底的地形用綠色的明線清楚的顯示著，但是上方有另一條紅色的暗線。
暗線的最左邊，電腦已經偵測出潛艇的型號，寫著：「4101Type Submarine」。

巨大的潛艇就安穩的在狹縫中待命，由於過於巨大的緣故，聲納士第一時間竟然沒有利用比對海底地圖找出潛艇，只認為那是一塊海底平原。

4101型潛艇，是舊日本海軍最為巨大的潛艇。配備了極厚的裝甲以及對於當時來說最原先進的概念：潛射型戰機，在日本海軍將領的心中，這是日本國力的象徵，更是敵軍最不敢見到的景象。

其所能夠發射的3枚輕型戰機「晴嵐」、備有可摺疊式雙翼以及配備的對艦魚雷，擁有不亞於零式戰機的靈巧，可謂日本重工業巧思的表現。

(作者小編：沒錯，俺的名字就是從這邊來了…因為還不錯聽。(爆)還有，這一段是出自於電視頻道Discovery的介紹，絕非唬爛。)

「羅特中將，請准許投射反潛集束炸彈。」海面上的反潛直升機早已便備，請求羅特指示。

「報告中將!!昨日還未消滅、隸屬於白川大將的艦隊也於340度靠近中!!」副聲納士緊張的大叫，「距離30浬!!」
「反潛直升機，投射反潛集束炸彈!!驅逐艦，發射反潛火箭!!砲艦火砲瞄準敵巡洋艦炸射!!巡洋艦，發射反艦飛彈，進行先制飽和攻擊!!」

一片覆答聲中，海面上開始不平靜。
大量的煙霧以及轟鳴聲籠罩海面，各式的火器直奔天際。

「這裡是中國林忠毅上將，請說明請求SOLG支援之理由。」一個半身的人像出現在閃爍著綠光的螢幕上，語氣中略顯疲態。
「林，你大概不知道吧?日本的4101型潛艦以及艦隊同時攻了過來。」
「什麼…?」林忠毅那雙正三角形的犬耳頓時翹了個半天高，滿臉詫異之情。
「我…知道了。開放鏈路，我方的各級航太士在這場交戰中，交由你指揮。戰狼也在你們的上空，有需要隨時與他們聯繫。」
「感謝你的幫助，林。」羅特露出頑皮的笑容，眨了眨眼。
「誰叫狗比狼溫馴呢?」林忠毅露出苦笑，「我先去參加戰術會議，祝抗敵成功。」

羅特隨即暗想，其實林忠毅不標準的英文有時聽起來挺可愛的。
「通訊士，請幫我接中國戰狼。」羅特轉過頭去，對著正悠閒的通訊士下達指令。
5秒鐘以後，中央主螢幕再度出現了神龍戰士，只不過這次換成了嘴角掛著氧氣面罩的飛官。
「中國空軍，有何貴幹?」平川野用專業且平淡的語調問道。
羅特注意到了平川野位於左臂的中校階級，故意奉承：「上校，本艦隊目前遭遇日方之艦隊突襲，以發動反艦飛彈飽和攻擊，請求護航本艦隊，務必不讓任何一艘日艦進入其火砲射程範圍。」

平川野雙眼微睜，顯然有些嚇到，不過隨即將計就計：「了解，上將。關於4101型潛艇，請保重。」
羅特切對通話後，隨即拉開鋁製抽屜想找香菸。
抽屜中的確擺著一盒軍發的香煙，不過壓在香菸盒底下的是一封美國國防部的正式公文。

羅特輕輕「啊」了一聲，隨期痛苦的閉上眼後又緩緩睜開。
「標定日軍艦隊中心位置。」他快速的關起抽屜，又抬頭指示正在與中國航管部人員取得聯繫的通信士。
「喔喔，知道了。」通信士頗有默契的望向身旁的武器官，那名武器官則是輕輕的點了點頭。

「SOLG衛星目標聯繫完成!!」
「目標標定成功!!」

「好…」羅特瞇起眼，看向日軍艦隊坐落的遠方，「發射多重集束炸彈!!」
「SOLG，發射多重集束炸彈!!」武器士複訟了一遍，隨即敲打鍵盤上的按鈕。
「Indigo，這裡是羅特中將。已發射多重集束炸彈，請迴避。」
「知道了，中將。」奇薩的聲音回蕩在整間作戰指揮室，隨即只剩下彷彿存在過的回音消逝。


0728.上海外海上空.中華民國空軍.平川野中校。
平川野座機筆直的低空掠過日軍艦隊，準確的將機砲子彈灑在日艦的艦橋。
下方密集的防空炮火如同潮水般的湧來，只能不停的改變行進路線，活像隻打不下來的無頭蒼蠅。

鏈路傳來集束炸彈已經發射的消息──不過他因為顧著閃躲炮火而渾然不知。

多重集束炸彈──採空爆模式，會在5000呎的高空將母彈炸開化為9片子彈，而子彈分別都是1000磅的油氣彈。一般的戰機因為此彈種過於巨大而無法搭載，僅有潛射、路射以及太空中向下投擲。此彈種的迷你版首次在2057年攻台戰役中台軍戰機冒死圖突破海峽攻擊北京天安門時使用，威力強大連那次執行攻擊台軍飛官Pixy都大感驚訝。平時需要至少高達90枚JDAM炸彈才能摧毀殆盡的一座巨型目標竟然只投了4枚迷你多重集束炸彈即清潔溜溜。不過那次行動美中不足的地方就在於16架越過海峽中線的戰機，最後僅有不到一半回來。

當初次帶隊的Pixy看到僚機遭受高密集的火力攻擊而一個接著一個的被機砲或是飛彈被擊落，搶救戰機直至最後一刻仍不肯跳傘，最後血灑長空的畫面，在他心中造成莫大的陰影。他一直認為，要是他選擇的目標是福建機場──而不是北京，他們那個中隊的許多有家庭的優秀飛官一定也能活到現在…只要撐過那因為斯巴達曝光到因為外星種族入侵而和談的48小時!!僅有48小時，卻造成上千個家庭因而破碎的台海戰爭!!那場他媽的任務!!

Pixy回過神來，看到螢幕上顯示的「大隻佬」，當然立即緊張的大叫：「SOLG發射多重集束炸彈!!」
「啥?」獨不敢相信自己耳朵聽到的。
「快點爬升，獨。你們高志航的戰機也是一樣!!」Pixy將無線電調頻為全部人員用，警告著高志航的聯隊。潛意識立即對著他大叫：不能在讓任何的友機陣亡!!

「快點，爬升到5000呎以上!!先別管底下的敵軍了!!」Pixy只感覺的眉心直冒冷汗，6年前，他的人生唯一的汙點──那糟糕透頂的惡夢又在一次出現在他的心頭。

「偉文，快點跳傘啊!!」

他還記得二號機被鎖定時，他對著他的摯友如此喊著。
不過當他的摯友拒絕他的關心，並且笑稱一切都會沒事，實則那聲音早已因為長時間的高G力閃避動作而虛弱無比，最後在下一秒化作忠烈祠中的回憶後，他還記得他在駕駛座上就放聲痛哭的樣子…

「怎…怎麼了?上尉?」
「太空中我方的載具已經發射了高爆大型炸彈，需要爬升到5000呎以上才能成功迴避。」Pixy只覺得一陣心悸，將狀況向高志航說明。
「還猶豫什麼，快點爬升!!」平川野的聲音將Pixy飄遠的思緒拉回座艙內，Pixy登時將操縱感迅速往後拉。

一陣由跨下開始擴散、只有如此激烈上升的飛行動作特有的壓迫感漸漸席捲Pixy全身，他只知道看著ALT上的數字以及將主HUD上的顯示仰角維持在80度上下。

「快點，高志航，快快快!!」平川野叫道，自己已經率先爬到了7522呎的高度、拉平。
「我知道!!跟著戰狼們!!」高志航隨即又用無線電對著自己的僚機吼著。

「10秒鐘內炸裂，」電腦語音冷酷的說出事實，「10、9、8、7…」
一個如流星般筆直下降的銀白色光點掠過平川野的90度方向。

「4、3、2、1，現在，炸裂!!」
那個白點瞬間迸裂成約9個小點，完美的輻射散開。
馬上，那7個小點化為7團巨大的火球，而火焰準確籠罩日軍艦隊。

Pixy緊緊抓住了操縱桿、雙肩縮了起來，準備接受爆陣波的洗禮。
不出所料，機身馬上劇烈震動著，甚至比一枚魔法射手在機外100公尺炸開還要劇烈。

不過當Pixy回過神來，發現畫面週遭的藍點不見了。
「隊長，剛剛高志航他們有爬升到5000呎嗎?」
「沒有…」平川野也愣住了，「只有2架I-16成功…」

「怎…怎麼辦，失去高度中!!」
「俺的機翼都不見了，彈射把手也卡住了!!」
「引擎失去動力!!」

無線電中傳來攝人心弦的恐怖字句，無數的小火球往下掉落。

「他們都在墜落!!」Pixy的聲音有些顫抖，「他們都沒救了!!」
不過，當Pixy定神，大膽的向下一望，發現那些國軍的戰機竟拼了命的微調方向。
「他們不可能飛回基地的…!!」

但是，當他終於摸清楚了那些飛官的意圖後，只覺得自己的罪惡感更加深重，自己是如此的苟且偷生。

再一次的，人稱「鬼神」，隸屬中華民國空軍的Pixy，在駕駛座裡啜泣起來。


0735.上海市政府HQ.中華民國陸軍.飛狐中校。
上海市政府已經在4個小時內被改裝為現代化的作戰指揮中心，以便指揮龐大的308加強師。
而我們幾名校官，此時正在建置完成的簡報聽中聽取今日的任務目標。

「幾位」似乎不太恰當，是「十幾位」。
阿格斯系統有效的提升了指揮的效能，就連未到場的軍官都能以虛擬實境的方式將上半身藉由播放器顯示在螢幕上。
我軍目前已經將日軍的海軍陸戰隊圍殲至僅剩5000餘人。但是日本的上海日軍警備部還是具有指揮功能，這對於日軍的集體突圍以及進行神風式的突擊行動無疑的將成功機率提高很多。所以，今日的主要目標就是會同火力偵查連，掃蕩日軍的警備中心。

「各位猜猜看，昨天哪個連完全沒有陣亡者?」上將劈頭就問。
「這個問題不用問了，想也知道。」Kub的上半身聳了聳肩，一副「傷腦筋」的神情看著我。
「呃…這沒什麼好光榮的吧…」月影在一旁冷笑，「他只不過是左手會發光，」他頓了頓，看向我，「對不對阿，俺的朋友?」隨即調侃意味十足的拍了拍我的肩膀。
我勉強將嘴角上揚，擠出笑容。不過露出皺紋的鼻子似乎看起來比較像是在生氣。

「昨天的教訓大家應該學到了。這個現代戰爭的定義真的差了非常之多。不過只要部隊能夠學習Handle大規模的武裝部隊，相信應該能夠有助於整體戰力的訓練。所以，我希望今天能夠用最完善的裝備上戰場，並且擅用空援，『仗還能在打，命要先保住!!』」

「可是…我已經叫部隊輕裝上陣了耶…?」我歪著頭問著上將。
「那就換成重裝備，我不想再看到有人掛掉。還有，這是馬修昨天拍的照片。」上將在他身旁的筆記型電腦上按了按，眼前的HUD出現接收圖檔的標誌。

在傳輸完畢後，我按下眼鏡左眼旁的按鈕，打開了第一張圖檔。

…取景取的真棒。
落日的餘暉在畫面的四周灑上薄薄的金粉，一名屬於308師的虎族斯巴達二代戰士右腳踏在石子路上，左腳則是踩在一團碎瓦上。左臂的青天白日滿地紅因為日光而閃爍著金色的影子，右手的T142突擊步槍的沙漠色魚骨也閃著要人的光芒。這個少尉的左手往前斜45度舉著，頭則是往後轉，嘴裡彷彿叫著士兵們衝鋒。

在這個少尉的四周，分別拍攝到了許多的中央軍士兵，兩眼專注的提著步槍向前衝鋒，給人一種團結、無畏的氣勢。

「嗚呼，漂亮喔。」孤狼的半透明上半身也發出驚嘆，隨即轉向辦公桌尾馬修所坐的方向。
「不愧是拿過攝影獎的，拍出來的就是不一樣咧。」他又補了一句，馬修則是靦腆的笑笑。
「好吧，看過照片，可以幹活了吧?今天一定要殺爆全場喔，戰士們。散會。」上將笑了笑，隨即將筆記型電腦蓋上，辦公桌前的虛擬實境則是紛紛離線，我和月影也同時步出辦公室。


「幹幹幹幹幹!!全體，全副武裝，30秒內集合完畢，那隻死狐狸突然將輕裝改成全副武裝!!」一個防彈衣拉鍊還未拉起的中尉緊張的衝進士兵所睡的通舖，對著已經完成輕裝著裝的士兵們大喊。

底下當然是一片騷動。
所有武裝醫療蓮的士兵，只要還想「活下去」的，幾乎都慌忙起立，開始將重型防彈背心披上、趕緊清空被彈匣、彈殼、撲克牌等雜物所填滿的鋼盔，趕緊戴上。地上各式的色情雜誌、撲克牌、女朋友的照片、隨身聽等個人雜物統統在忙亂之中被檢了起來，塞進自己的軍背包。

「快點，快點，他在查隔壁陳鵬仁的那個排啦，快快快!!」那名中尉近乎歇斯底里的大喊，一面不安的望向左方。
「喂──我說大衛，一大早那麼急…趕著去打仗阿?我又不會吃了你，幹麻那麼緊張?」從走廊上傳來一貫輕浮又悠閒的嗓音，幾個還未著好裝的士兵更是緊張的心臟快跳出嘴巴一樣，加快動作。

「哦?動挺快的嘛…!!」一個頭從房門邊探了出來，罕見的是，戴了鋼盔。
「大衛，你逼他們?」那個嗓音明顯提高幾度，質問著這個答案明顯的問題。

眼前的中尉…會怎麼回答呢?
要是回答Yes，不免會被調侃一頓，要是回答No，睜眼說瞎話。
「那個…兩者皆是。」大衛抓了抓後腦杓，對我傻笑。
「哎喲~變油條了嘛，誰教的阿?」我的右手搭上他的肩膀，用力的晃著。
「連長教導有方、教導有方…」

底下的官兵幾乎都笑了出來。
「好啦──笑出來就好，換重裝的原因慢慢跟你們說。先到簡報室吧，士兵們。」我囑咐著第三排，隨即轉身離去。


0800.上海外海.美國海軍陸戰隊.羅特中將。
「長官，仍然沒有對敵艦造成嚴重傷害!!」聲納士叫道，「敵艦還在動!!」
「幹，裝甲真他媽的厚，死日本鬼子!!」羅特怒吼，「第三輪反潛火箭，發射!!」

海面上各種火器的發射又使得煙霧瀰漫。

「這裡是中國SOLG衛星控制組!!敵方艦隊殲滅85%，請求指令!!」
「很好!!這裡是美國海軍!!請問SOLG有設計來打潛艇嗎?」羅特半開玩笑的問著，「反潛火箭根本沒用!!」
「長官…我們…被鎖定了…」

「敵潛艦，7聲灌水聲，全朝我艦而來!!」
「將CPU超載、水下雷射攔截系統開啟、電離反應裝甲全開!!」
「動作準備完成，北60度東，5秒鐘之後接觸第一防線!!」武器士低聲吼道。

炙人的5秒鐘。
「進入射程，水下雷射發射!!」雷達螢幕上，7枚光點依序掠過雷達外圍的紅圈。

7枚、6枚、5枚。
光點少了兩個，不過仍有5枚魚雷衝著美軍航母而來。
「擊落2枚!!重新充能!!」
「預計10秒後撞擊!!」、「充能進度75%!!」聲納士、武器士齊聲大叫。

「10、9、8、7…」
「水底雷射、射擊!!」
「6、5、4、3…」
「擊落兩枚，還剩下三枚，本艦即將中彈!!全體人員，就地掩蔽!!」

兩枚被擊爆的魚雷夾帶的爆震波卻率先到達，整艘航空母艦發生了如同規模4的有感地震。
不過，大家都心知肚明，這還只是小Case。

三聲悶響傳來，船上隨即劇烈震動，武器室中許多的物品、武器、彈匣硄硄鐺鐺掉滿地，更該死的是昨夜戰鬥歸來的某位海軍陸戰隊員忘了關保險，一枝SCAR步槍當場噴出2枚子彈，在武器室中亂跳，當場擊傷正在管理彈藥的下士。
廚房中還有許多的士官兵正用餐至一半，食物全灑了一身不說，更有站立的士兵因此跌倒摔傷。
羅特所處的指揮室顯然沒有太大的傷害，不過指揮整個戰鬥群的中央CPU晶片卻當場當機。

「重啟CPU!!快點!!所有單位，戰損報告!!」
在一長串的報告之後，總共輕傷17人、重傷1人，反應裝甲妥善度僅剩19%。不過，幸運的是，所有的武器系統以及裝備均未受到損害。

「SOLG控制組報告，已經標定敵方潛艦位置!!」
「給他們死!!」羅特站穩後對著螢幕疾呼，隨即是一串些許刺耳的笑聲。

「了解，要我們怎麼做?」
「Just do your best.」
「知道了。彈道雷射，5秒鐘之後發射。」


0802.上海上空105公里.聯合國太空衛星SLOG。
SOLG前端的雷射發射機構內，兩隻的機械臂將一枚燃料丸推入引爆室。

其實，每發雷射都要耗資5000美元以上，將鈾礦提煉為高純度的99.5%鈾235以及每次引爆燃料丸所需要的能量，都非常可觀。

機械臂抽離滿佈鏡片引爆室。
引爆室的左端有一條細管，還有鏡片──可以將高能的雷射聚集、射出、徹底毀了一切阻撓聯合國的部隊。
「茲…」一道強烈的綠色雷射準確的快速在燃料丸上閃爍。

燃料丸爆發。

無數的迦瑪粒子在嚴謹磨置的鏡片上反彈、在幾微秒之內就陸續衝出SOLG衛星。


0802.上海外海.中華民國空軍.Pixy上尉。
雖然心情低落，不過身為軍人的Pixy還是得完成任務。
當最後一艘日軍巡洋艦在眾多的陸基、海基以及戰狼小隊的狂轟濫炸之下被擊沉後，天邊出現一道炙人藍光。

「天空…天空裂開了!!野，你看到了嗎?」
「嗯。那是什麼?從外太空發射?」
「說不定，那是SOLG衛星…」獨有些小聲的評論，「才戰爭的第二天就要用上…」
「等等，聲納探測，由海底傳來爆裂聲!!」Pixy的確斷斷續續的聽到了從海中傳來的陣陣悶響。

「出現了緊急上浮音，無法估算的潛艇規模!!」
「怎…怎麼，那就是4101型潛艇?」Pixy的聲音已由信心滿滿轉為恐懼。


海面上，4101潛艇的前端首先破水而出。
上端衝出海面的時間約莫5秒，潛艇還沒有下墜落海的趨勢。
終於，潛艇超過一半衝出海面，如同一隻機械殺人鯨用尾鰭再海面上用力一拍，濺起了約10公尺的水花。

「幹，好大…!!」Pixy心中只有一個念頭：逃。
(作者小編：喂，上一句台詞很A喔。)

整艘潛艇約莫長3個足球場、寬度起碼也有20公尺。最特別的是，潛艇前端有半圓形的隆起，長約30公尺。
這艘潛艇，甚至比美國俄亥俄州級核武潛艦還要大。
「能…能怎麼攻擊?」平川野完全不記得他的軍旅生涯中曾經接受過反潛訓練。
「只能請羅特標定結構脆弱部分，進行攻擊了，別無他法!!」憐月的聲音也大了起來。

4架F/A-22空優戰機充滿挑釁意味的在潛艇上空低空掠過好幾次。
「等等…有AAG，快點閃!!」當眼尖的Pixy發現潛艇表面不懷好意的伸出不下20挺對空機砲後，當場讓戰機加速、呈45度爬升，準備逃離。
「全體、散開!!停止攻擊潛艇本體，率先對付AAG!!」平川野當機立斷，其餘的三名飛行員也一齊散開。

無數的曳光彈就像無數被攻擊的蜜蜂一般竄向天際，緊追在蒼穹中疾奔的猛狼。
4隻猛狼作出許多諸如High-Yoyo、喜相逢、三連轉等高難度的特技動作，但就是甩不掉如雨般的曳光彈群。

「機翼中彈了!!他媽的!!」憐月大叫，「我們會被轟成蜂窩!!」
Pixy艱難的轉投一望。

一架在右機翼噴著「月」，左機翼是一枚紅星的戰機已然冒煙。不過仍左閃右躲。
「咚!!噹!!」
「幹你娘咧!!」Pixy哀嚎。

Pixy看著握著僅剩半節操縱桿、滿是鮮血的右手，HUD上則是一片黑。
空優戰機的靈魂：機鼻雷達已經被轟成一塊廢料。

「不要緊吧?」隊長馬上關心，不過Pixy已經痛的說不出話來，只能勉強發出氣音聲。
「最好…不要緊…」

他心中下個念頭，就是隨他多年前陣亡的摯友而去。
隨即左手握住殘存的操縱桿，往右用力一轉。
那隻左翼掛有一枚青天白日的黑色戰狼將鼻尖對準暴力、亟具攻擊性的敵人，作出最後的反撲。

「我來了!!」

「「「不──!!」」」隊友齊聲大叫。
突然，Pixy心中掠過一個想法。

我這是…讓我的隊友再一次受到如同割心般的傷痛嗎?值得嗎?
他閉起眼睛，雙手緊握，作出了痛苦的抉擇。
黑色的戰機衝向4101型艦艇。
隨即發出一聲巨響。


0805.上海市區.中華民國陸軍264旅.李致安上兵。
「他媽的，鬼子還真多!!」約莫一個排、著水藍色國軍制服的中央軍士兵正在固守著敵人嘗試攻破的一個路口。
「致安，看你能不能幹掉那個機槍手!!你是俺們班上槍法最好的!!」仰躺在沙包後的班長對著他的士兵大吼。

「知道了，掩護我，拜託!!」李致安大叫。
營地內傳來馬克鈊重機槍、中正式步槍、M1葛蘭特步槍、湯普聲衝鋒槍等各式火器的射擊聲。

李致安扶正水藍色的徳軍式鋼盔，毅然決然站起身，手中的中正式步槍也同時舉上肩。

「哪裡?在哪裡?」他用氣音大聲質問自己，終於找到了帶著棕色小帽的日軍機槍手。
覘孔對上前準心、左手肌肉緊繃、輕吐三分之一口氣、穩住呼吸、扣下扳機!!

日軍機槍手前方的沙包出現一團煙霧，可惜沒中!!
「再給我5秒鐘!!」李致安大叫，蹲下身來，猛然拉動槍機，一枚彈殼隨即彈出。

他再度站起身來，重新瞄準，扣下扳機。
「咚轟!!」
準心頂所對的日軍腦袋當場爆出一團血花，不過他隨即感覺身體挨了好幾拳。
他情不自禁、全身無力的攤下，手往身上一摸。
這是他早已預料到了，卻是最害怕接受的事實。
「軍醫!!軍醫!!有沒有軍醫!!」他雙眼無神的望向班長，班長也是滿手鮮血，按住他身上的大口子。
「撐著，308師先進戰士，武裝醫療連，到場支援!!」李致安僅存的聽覺中，傳來如此訊息，一則他已經用不到的訊息。

各式他沒聽過自動火器的聲音此幾起彼落，卻逐漸模糊。
他感覺到寒冷、恐懼席捲全身，死神正在向他招手。

突然，感覺一陣暖流由傷口傾洩而出，全身也漸漸麻痺、痛覺也消失了。
他勉力張開雙眼，看到的並不是一個人。
他嚇得想要大叫，不過那個軍醫卻先開口了：「別動別出聲。你不想掛掉吧?」

視線的右方，出現了一個有著一對白色羽翼的中尉，用他手中的自動步槍射擊後，召喚身後的士兵往前衝鋒。
無數穿著藍色、綠色格子交雜的衣服的先進戰士們，配著透著藍色光芒的單眼眼鏡，手中抱著他從沒看過、不是木色而是鐵灰色、黑色的各式兵器往前衝鋒。

「可以了，幫你作了初步止血。叫你的夥伴把你抬去軍醫院吧。」那個軍醫對他說著。
「為什麼…我死了嗎?為什麼看到如此不真實的幻象…?」李致安滿臉狐疑說著。


0807.上海市區.中華民國陸軍.飛狐中校。
「這就是先進戰士。」我看著那個上兵的臉，「這不是幻象。好好休息吧。」
「你要把我們當成聊齋誌異裡的怪物、或是哪個神都無所謂。只要記得，我們永遠站在你們這方。」

隨後，我左手往背後一抽，將G-36E抽了出來，往前快速跑去。
今天救的第一個人、也不會是最後一個。

武裝醫療連，不，全體軍醫的精神：犧牲奉獻、死而後已!!


0810.上海外海.中華民國空軍.平川野中校。
當平川野看到爆炸的火光中飄出一頂白色的降落傘時，他幾乎快被眼前的上尉嚇哭了。

降落傘巧妙的閃過4101型潛艇AAG的射擊角度，往美軍艦艇的方向滑去。

「對不起，我先行離場了。」無線電中傳來一貫、卻有著淡淡悲傷的嗓音，「也好，換台國造鳳凰。」
「你這傢伙，你嚇死我們了!!」獨率先大吼，他的聲音中也是難掩顫抖，「恁娘可好啦!!」
獨用台語罵著，平川野雖然不是很了解其中的意思，但是八成跟祖宗十八代有關。

當降落傘飄遠、墜到海面上後，美軍馬上駕著小型氣墊艇到達現場，將Pixy一把拉上船。

「兄弟們，那個不負責的傢伙先去喝咖啡啦。我們好好完成任務回去在嗆爆他吧!?」平川野難得幽默的說著，「彈藥便備，準備灑彈囉!!」

三架戰機仍然在密集的高射炮火中竄逃，不過他們所期待的那一刻就在10秒內到達了。
突然，早晨天空安靜了許多，炮火的密度直線下降。

日軍潛艇的AAG由於彈藥打的太快，幾乎半數以上都啞掉了。
幾個穿著棕色水兵制服的日本兵立即跳上跳下，幫甲板上的機砲補充彈藥。

「兄弟們，上啊，殺無赦!!」
三隻默契十足的黑色戰狼如同對付草原上的一頭猛虎般，同時轉身、由3000呎的高度俯衝，將機腹內的飛彈在5秒內發射殆盡。

戰況在一瞬間發生逆轉。
甲板上的AAG被悉數炸燬，隨即傳來的是中國作戰指揮室、美國航母指揮室以及戰狼小隊的歡呼聲，以及有著濃濃挑釁味的音爆，掠過4101潛艦上方。

不過，那甲板最前端的半圓形空間，竟如同貨機一般的緩緩打開。
「那…那是什麼?」憐月不安頻頻轉頭，「我們沒有飛彈了!!」

一個綠色的物品被射向天空。隨後10秒內射出第二個、第三個。
「那個…是戰機嗎?」平川野急急率部掉頭，「那個是啥?」

平川野空優戰機的HUD上，巨神之刃系統早已將那三架飛機標定為敵軍。
「我們…沒飛彈了，而且專司空戰的Pixy上尉也被擊落了…，長官，要逃嗎?」獨有些擔心的問著。
「沒志氣!!我們可是斯巴達，中國的希望!!怎麼可以輸給這些歐吉桑!!」平川野暴喝。

「入境隨俗。哼哼，既然來到了二戰，就得體驗一下用機砲把敵方擊落的快感，不是嗎?我才不怕這些晴嵐潛射機。來一個，殺一個；來兩個，幹一雙!!」平川野的口吻隨即轉為好戰。氧氣罩下的薄唇露出好戰的微笑。

三架綠色的晴嵐潛射機率先搶占5000呎的高空，並且排好了攻擊隊形。
另外一方面，則是三架黑色的噴射機衝向雲端，急急應戰。

晴嵐潛射機，還是維持著日本重工業的精神：輕巧、快速，巧比妖狐、速如神風。
而F/A-22，則是洛克希德的傲視之作，力比嘯虎、快如猛狼。

這場騎士之間的對決，究竟鹿死誰手?


-----------------------------------------
番外篇：這次作者拖文的原因。
(雖然是學校生活，但還是用軍事惡搞小說的方式寫出來吧。)
2008.3.12.0933.延平中學.天狐晴嵐(管值日生的小小士官)。
「靠背，快要擋不住了!!」46隻輕重武器，對著目標齊聲開火。

沒錯，延平的戰士們半年都會碰到四次、由叛軍將領所主導暴動(段考)。
但是，眾戰士中的武器(成績)非常的參差不齊，從飛刀到核武榴彈都有。所以說，每次的暴動，到最後炸掉的總是那幾個(笑)。
「花生，用核武榴彈!!」一臉疲累了晴嵐對著50公尺外拿著火神六管機砲(班排一定前五的傢伙)的花生叫道。再看看自己手上的武器…

媽的，有夠寒酸。G36K原廠步槍一把而已。
不過看看旁邊的奇異果，只有一把絕對會膛炸的毛瑟步槍，突然感到無比幸福。
「起碼，我還有一把突擊步槍…」晴嵐暗想著。
「全體同學，掩護射擊!!」花生大叫，「我要射榴彈!!」

晴嵐馬上退下一個接近告罄的彈匣，插上胸前戰術背心上的新彈匣，將射擊模式撥成全自動，站起身來。

眼睛透過800度的近視鏡片，清楚瞄準一個正在衝鋒的傢伙。
「噹噹噹!!」

敵軍倒下(手寫題2分Get!!)。

晴嵐規律的猛扣扳機，連續放倒兩、三個敵軍，對於自己的對墨西哥士兵的作戰能力(英文科)也越來越有信心。

一顆綠色的手榴彈被丟窗口，晴嵐在一聲驚叫後向旁邊滾去。
手榴彈爆炸，發出砰然巨響。

兩個人…分別是魔術涵以及嘻哈輔已經倒在地上沒了氣息(46號、10號，英文不及格)。
「意料之中…」陰險(班排也是前5)拿著班用機槍，在一旁啐道。

「可惡，不行了!!」河馬璿才剛剛為USP手槍插上一個新彈匣，馬上叫道，「叫支援!!」隨即抄起耳機，向後方的師本部要求增援。

每個人的支援部隊其實都不太一樣。
廣泛接觸動漫的當然支援也都是些動漫人物；那些成績好的孤獨傢伙的後援部隊都是些編參考書的歐吉桑，不過對付敵軍通常挺有用的。晴嵐甚至還再實驗班的戰場看過貨真價實的魯卡利歐咧。

晴嵐也依樣化葫蘆的叫了空援，反正運輸機要送就一起送。

C-130運輸機緩緩的掠過天空，投下了約一個排的兵力，陣地中還有些人高興的叫了出來。
隨著援軍慢慢的下降，許多援軍的臉龐都可以看的清楚了。

為首的是個雙肩窄小的女子，一頭紅髮、雙眼冷漠的環顧著戰場。更特別的是，還穿著日本高中生特有的制服以及迷你裙。在那個女子後方的，則是穿著巫女服的另名女子
「就知道…河馬，你除了夏娜、傳訟之物裡了那票弓箭手外，還能叫出誰阿?」天兵廖急急開罵，「都是些不能打遠戰的傢伙!!」

河馬無奈的笑笑，沒魚蝦也好嘛…

這個時候，天上傳來陣爆音，隨後就是大小不一的彈殼如豪雨般紛紛落下。
晴嵐的嘴角則是露出放鬆的微笑，看著衝鋒中的敵軍不斷倒下。

就在夏娜以及其他動漫人物還在慌忙的收拾降落傘、整理武器時，幾名重裝步兵出現在教室內。
「火力偵查連，Kubi。」
「重裝甲連，月影。」
「武裝醫療連，飛狐。」
「間諜部隊，孤狼。」
「間諜部隊，逆。」
「火力支援，修諾斯。」
「近距離SF，虎兒。」

「呃…晴嵐，那是哪部小說的人物?」河馬推了推眼鏡，「都是些原創人物喔。」
「嗯…這個小說比較沒那麼出名啦，叫『真理與信念』啦。聽說是一個高中生寫的，已經出到接近21萬字了。」

「風格呢?」
「呃…些許惡搞、頗為樂觀。用字遣詞總是那幾個，網路上的人氣慢慢下滑中。」

「看來挺威的。哪裡有連載?」
「SF討論版…火線特戰隊討論版…還有狼之樂園。」

「喂，」看起來是軍醫的那個戰士率先發難，「晴嵐，現在正在遭遇戰，你還有閒情逸致?」
「喔喔…對不起，老大。」晴嵐轉過頭去，縮了縮脖子，敬了個禮。
「修諾斯，壓制那票，我們來大幹一場吧!!」那個女性狙擊手指向敵軍的方向，「讓我來幹掉他們…」
「是，中校。」名為修諾斯的那隻狐妖(何馬云：應該吧?)馬上將手中的機槍架至窗口，用力的拉動槍機。

結果如何，相信看過前面內容的讀者都知道這票傢伙有多厲害。

「讓開!!」一個老人家的聲音，還有痰。
所有的斯巴達戰士都轉過頭去，就看到一個頭髮將近全禿的老伯伯腰上扛著MG42機槍，架到修諾斯原本的窗口。

修諾斯手上的MG36與旁邊MG36的老祖父一比，果然感覺遜很多。
沒錯…這一定是陰險叫出來…編英文參考書的那個…

戰火稍歇，大家原本都鬆了口氣，但是唯獨晴嵐滿臉大便。

「這裡不是我們待的地方了，下去找111排對答案吧。」晴嵐頗為不爽，冷冷的說，隨後就冷漠的步出陣地。
「可是…?」修諾斯看著晴嵐。
「走啦，豆漿正濃呢。」

身後幾個斯巴達戰士對看一眼，也都收起武器走出陣地。
臨走前，一隻左邊臉頰還有WIN字刺青白狼(逆)還對那個老伯伯忿忿不平的吼道，「我就看你這個老不死能撐多久!!」

到了111排的陣地，又再次看到了一樣的裝束、一樣的紅髮。
「又是她…」Kubi左手無力的指著那個僞蘿莉。
「月亮叫出來的，一定是他。」為首的晴嵐也頗為無力的歎道，「這個蘿莉控。」
「你說誰月亮?」一個小腹微凸的傢伙站到晴嵐的面前，「小心我用這把寇特手槍把你轟爆。」

滿臉痘痘的月亮就跟夏娜同時舉起武器，對準晴嵐。
不過，「唰!!」一聲，8隻步槍+一隻武士刀就這麼對準兩個人的臉，雷射發出的紅點在兩人臉上飄來飄去，搞的兩批人馬不歡而散。

「好…好你個晴嵐。除了是軍事控以外，我見識到了你也是獸人控、兄貴控、御姐控，控控控控控!!」
「你咧!!成績不好、極度蘿莉控、對御姐過敏、還有BL傾向，控巴控控，控控控，機能撒!!還有，夏娜是僞蘿莉，你死心吧!!而且你問她，她一定會選擇我這風流瀟灑成績又好的傢伙!!」

(作者小編：警廣的電話，0800-000-123)

夏娜暴怒的轉過頭來，隨即提起刀往晴嵐的脖子劃去。
「鏮!!」虎兒一個箭部上前，率先格開夏娜的刀子。

8隻火器全自動發射，夏娜當場變成火霧牌肉醬，營養好吃，據說吃了後刀法會突飛猛進。
此一舉動吸引了111陣地內的眾多男女，轉過頭來看著眼前的這群不速之客。
「呃…哈哈…，我來對答案的。」晴嵐趕緊打圓場，不過總沒有辦法能瞬間埋了眼前那攤肉醬，只剩下月亮近幾精神崩潰的看著肉醬。

隨後，抄出答案紙，開始找人，意圖炒熱現場氣氛。
蘿莉控=月亮，這個事實在111排基本上沒人質疑，所以大家也就繼續做自己的事情。

「請求立即支援!!」一個頗勇敢的女生卻仍站在窗口，手中Hk416的卡賓槍上的綠光雷射筆直的射向正在轉動砲塔的一輛坦克(英文翻譯)。

「颼呼!!颼呼!!」兩架眼鏡蛇直昇機當空飛過，對著那輛坦克射出反坦克小牛飛彈。
沒錯，她就是111排的ACE，蘭。

「呃…那個，我來對英文科答案。」
接著語無倫次。
到最後，終於有人忍不住了。
依照慣例，Kubi。
「你到底在講些什麼啦?」隨後在作者個後腦杓巴了一記。
「這個，很明顯，就是後天交感神經過敏性失調，俗稱暗戀。」軍醫作了個結論，「把他拖回去吧，段考完還要寫4-13呢。」

----------


## 虎兒

呀哈哈哈~!
你們班真夠絕的...寫小說辛苦啦~!

基本上不是小說沒人氣啦...而是我現在真的沒啥時間上來回覆...
下星期要模擬考...學校又禁我們假...
然後距離大考不到一百天了...我超想哭的呀~~!!!

如果你要我的SF帳號的話我可以給你喔...
官階不高不低...剛好少尉...
還有我的火線已經越來越接近上校了...

----------


## 瀟湘

花了點時間來看，真是厲害……
描述細緻，用詞精確，真是讓我期待下段。

----------


## 平川野

原來拖稿的原因是這樣啊... ...還真是讓人... ...噴飯不已呢... ...(忍笑中)

用機炮打飛機?又不是沙羅蔓蛇... ...不過... ...少了一個拌嘴的家夥在身邊,有點寂
寞不安呢.

最近馬找了份兼職,每天都是工作到淩晨兩,三點鍾,整日疲勞兼睡眠不足,上課都是
在補瞌睡,連吐嘈都吐不出來了,小說正在緩慢更新中,飛狐啊,看在馬工作勞累都還
不忘記來給你捧場的份上,就別再叫弟兄來扁馬了,更何況陸軍扁沒開飛機的空軍根
本就是非常特別以及極其的不公平的~

----------


## 獨

哦哦哦~果然還是咱們空軍最高啊!!(激動)

咳失禮了..
(逃)

----------


## 虎兒

快半年沒來了...
要是不推上來...差點找不到...

話說飛狐忙著考試...也快結束了吧...
在下是已經畢業了...卻還要考兩次就職考試...

為什麼會這樣的悲哀呀...
(入學考已經難到要哭死...結果又來個就職考...幹~!)

----------


## a70701111

小說似乎都是這樣吧……
不過正因為如此的長，所以也就不難想像作者花了多少心思在裡面了。
如果花了越多時間，相對的也要寫完才有意義喔。
但這篇算是有標準讀者在看了。
所以可能不需要擔心沒人看吧……
下一篇要加油喔。

----------

